# Mission Impossible! 2 New Arrivals and 8 Little Ones x



## Dreambaby69

The mission should u choose to accept is to take out the :witch::af:and get KNOCKED UP.

Here is my plan:

This cycle I am going to draw my blue print on Fertility Friend, clear the pathway for DH's army :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:with HSG , smoke the eggy out with OPK, sneak up like a :ninja::ninja::ninja: and knock the :witch: out with :sex: DH will send his army :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::grr::grr::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:to drown the :witch: in PRESEED , block the :witch: exit with SOFTCUPS, then capture the eggy and fertilise the shit out of it. By the time the witch comes round..... :bfp: :cloud9::blue::blue::twinboys::crib::crib::crib:

The end =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin: :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Come on Ladies ,let us make this fun....feel free to add ur own mission and GOOD LUCK!!!

UPDATE: IT WORKED :bfp: :blue:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ha ha I love it!! What CD are you? I'm 12 dpo but bfn, so looking forward to next cycle with an Easter bfp!!


----------



## hunni12

haha I love it


----------



## Dreambaby69

Cd 4 for me lol. Cycle 7 ttc #2 and was getting a bit down about it but decided to try and make it fun again. Glad u ladies like it and hope u get ur bfps xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Great start dream :) I'm gonna back my egg into a corner with my army of preseed and oh :spermy: too! Hell yeah! :bodyb:

That Easter bunny ain't got shit on me.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Great start dream :) I'm gonna back my egg into a corner with my army of preseed and oh :spermy: too! Hell yeah! :bodyb:
> 
> That Easter bunny ain't got shit on me.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: buhuhahahahahahhahahahahha That easter bunny ain't got shit on me hahahahahahahaha:haha::haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:. We are definitely not giving up ladies !!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good morning ladies! How is everyone today? It has gone really really quiet here, what's up with that? Any way cd 6 for me and 1 week......yea 7 days to my HSG:happydance::happydance: Hope you all are great? Xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

2nd PAGE :cry::growlmad::nope::dohh:. Guess u r all busy then. Just checking up on all y'all xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Yo yo yo :thumbup:

It really is quiet isn't it?
No updates from me as still on damn AF, cd6!! Just when I think it's gone it's like SURPRISEEE! :dohh:

I cracked my tooth in half (previously had root canal) the other day. I've been shitting myself thinking it will have to be yanked out. Gappy me. Went to the dentist today and although I need a replacement filling and another filling in the next tooth (or so he says, damn dentists), I am keeping all my teeth so I am sooooo happy now :) 

Also started doing Hip Hop Abs, don't know if anyone's heard of it but it's a fitness DVD thing. I always do it before my holiday to get that beach body back lol but I love HHA :) and exercising might help me conceive, you never know. Cause I don't know what else will help me after 7 cycles trying everythingggggg.

How are you all? Or just dream as you're all I see here!


----------



## mirandaprice

I bought hip hop abs a few months ago, but can't really use it now :haha: so I gave it to my sister...but I did do the Insanity workouts about a year ago and they worked so well! 

You're so close to getting your HSG dream! I hope this cycle is your lucky one and you get your BFP!

Sending lots of baby dust to you ladies!


----------



## Krissykat1006

I love dance work out DVD's, music is a great motivator for me. I will have to look into that for my post baby work out :D

Baby Dust and Hugs and some Easter BFP's ladies!!


----------



## fairyy

Yay come on ladies. Lets bring out some Easter BFPs. :)
I am on CD4. AF stopped from CD3 this time. May be due to lots of exercising. Gonna start BD from weekend. Aiming for SMEP.
:dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

Hi ladies :hi: how is everyone? 

I love, love, love the missions! ;) 

We've been super busy with all of this remodeling! I think this is the first time I've sat down since sometime last week! I'm trying to get my house in order now that our bedroom furniture got delivered yesterday, it's so nice to not have the entire contents of my bedroom spread throughout my house! Now we're just waiting on windows we ordered 5 weeks ago and we bought new flooring for the kitchen when we picked out our bedroom carpet, so when we get back to totally organized we have to rip everything out of the kitchen to do the floor :dohh: it's never-ending! I hate the process, but I love the results :)

I don't think we're ttc for a while, if ever again. It's put such an emotional strain on both of us which started leaking into our relationship. He's not very good at talking about anything important, he tries to avoid things that make him or I upset, so until we can talk I think it's best to just wait. I'm still cheering you ladies on! :hugs:

I hope you all are well! :) Miranda, your scan is right around the corner! Dream, you have to be getting excited for your hsg! Kk- you are getting so close to having your DD in your arms! Pickle, what are you guys doing on holiday? I always intend to workout before summer, but I honestly hate doing it :haha: once it's nice here, I'll start walking the dogs and taking walks with the kids and hope to lose enough to fit into my shorts and bikinis :haha:


----------



## fairyy

I get it what u said loulou82baby. TTC is hard on relationship. I have gone through this. Hope we all get BFP soon and get out of this roller-coaster ride soon.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello ladies. Hope u r all good? Loulou i get what you mean and I hope like fairy said that we get our bfp soon lol. Cd 8 for me and no actions yet. Good luck and baby dust xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Just stopping in to say hi! I really hope that everyone here gets their much deserved bfp really soon! :hugs:

We put in our kitchen floor today so I've been busy painting baseboard and trying to tidy up. Still have a lot of work to do! I'm thankful that it's helping to keep my mind off ttc a little. It really is such a struggle! 

Lots of love and :hugs: to you lovely ladies, I hope you are all well &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;


----------



## Krissykat1006

You better still stick around LouLou, since you don't FB this is the only way for me to know what you are up to


----------



## loulou82baby

I'll be here Kk, just think we're going to be more ntnp than ttc :) I'm not going to push anything and see what happens. I'll still temp but I haven't decided if I'll opk, I think if I know when o is coming it'll bring the need to bd pressure and I don't want that. My oh can't take it and I feel like I'm forcing him :haha: I think at this point I'd rather just have fun (even if that means only bd'ing once a month :/ ) and see what happens. I'm leaving the ball in his court as to when he wants to bd, so it may be never or hardly ever, but it won't be forced :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Exhausted. I have yet to get that second trimester burst of energy. a little over one more week and I'll be in the the third trimester.

I would just ntnp...and maybe you could secretly be temping and then just happen to dress a little naughty around certain times just to entice  I do wish you guys the best of luck with however you choose to approach it. Better to not strain a marriage and just enjoy what you have till he is sure of what he wants!


----------



## FrenchieCA

I love this!! First ever TWW for me. Fingers crossed for an Easter BFP!


----------



## mrshan

Hi girls! 

Put me on the list... I'm CD4 today, TTC#1. I was hoping for a St. Paddy's Day BFP, but the :witch: got me. I'm due for AF on the 15th, so I'll be testing somewhere between then and Easter if nothing shows up. I usually wait until I'm late to POAS- I don't think I could handle the disappointment of seeing :bfn: before af shows up. 

This is my first full cycle temping, so I'm nervous and excited about being able to see temp dips and getting my O date right.


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: welcome to all the new ladies and good luck. 

Have u ladies heard that song by john legend "all of me" LOVE IT SOOOOOOO MUCH xx I heard it before but didn't know the title of the song or who sang it, had a stressful day at work yesterday and i called DH from work and told him. when i came home he made a lovely dinner and told me to listen to a song and that it was for me from him...... it was the song and my heart melted. Gosh he made my day sooooooooo much better :blush:. Hope u don't mind me sharing.

Good luck everyone and tons and tons of sticky baby dust. 3 days to my HSG, i am going to start opk and temping the same day lol :haha: xx


----------



## fairyy

Aww that's so sweet of your DH. Glad you had a nice romantic time after a stressful day. May God bless you with BFP very soon. Tons of baby dust to you too. I am going to start opk too but from Wednesday. Only cd7 here and we are going to start BD from tomorrow. Let's make some babies. ;)


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Aww that's so sweet of your DH. Glad you had a nice romantic time after a stressful day. May God bless you with BFP very soon. Tons of baby dust to you too. I am going to start opk too but from Wednesday. Only cd7 here and we are going to start BD from tomorrow. Let's make some babies. ;)

Awwwwww bless u too sweety and praying that real soon u will get ur well deserved :bfp:. Good luck and sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Hi ladies! Hope you all are well :)

Welcome to the new ladies and the best of luck to you! :)

Dream- idk that song, but that is so sweet of your dh! I'm glad you shared :) woo hoo for hsg! Are you able to bd right after it? O should be within a couple days after right? FX'ed!!!! :hugs:

Kk- I hope you get that burst of energy soon! I keep wondering if being preggo now would feel different than when I was younger and I'm assuming that I will definitely feel more tired than I used to in my younger years ;) you don't have too much longer to go mama :hugs:

Fairy- what cd do you usually o on? FX'ed for you hun :hugs:

Afm- just keeping busy here :) :hugs: to all you ladies, thanks for the support! :) things are getting better with the oh (I knew they would if I took the pressure off) I know he wants a kids of his own, but I really think part of the problem is that he thinks it should just happen right away, like :sex: = preggo, and since it hasn't, he thinks one of us is broken (and he doesn't want to have tests done), so it keeps him from wanting to try at all :shrug: sometimes I get his points, but other times I just have to love him through his thick-headedness :haha: I'm sure he feels the same about me ;)


----------



## fairyy

I O on either cd14 or cd15.


----------



## loulou82baby

fairyy said:


> I O on either cd14 or cd15.

Getting close! :) get your bd on ;)


----------



## Pickletilly

Soooooo we have been very relaxed so far I don't even know what cd I'm on (until I post this comment then I will have a sneaky look) I have somehow lost my thermo so I can't even temp this cycle. That stresses me out cause I wanna know when I've o'd! I'm just opk'ing it up. 

How is everyone? Dream have you had your hsg?! Are we all in the NTNP boat (but secretly trying around o)? Lou I've got my eye on you. I know what those boots do to your man, and I know you want to wear them!!

Sorry I've been a bit absent, just focusing on exercising my way to a beach-allowed body :haha: we are going to Cape Verde at the end of April to do absolutely nothing but lay in the sun :) and for my bday in April my oh is taking me to this gig thing where it's like a shit load of bands between 4 or 5 venues in the same town including one of my faves, and you hop between venues all day with a wrist band. Like a festival but in a town.. Inside! Hope that makes sense, it'll be so much fun!

Anyway, I will be lurking :) can't wait to see some BFP's :happydance: good luck everyone!

Ps. Cd11! Wow.

Pps. Sucks to be me, this is the one cycle I can't temp, and it's the one where ovufriend have given me the free member month thing! Damnit!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello ladies. Pickle I am doing it tomorrow. I will temp and opk from tomorrow and give it my best shot lol. I am just worried that it is too close to o and we can't bd till after, so let us see. Good luck to every one including the ntnp ladies xx


----------



## fairyy

I am supposed to start opk from tomorrow as per smep but I am going to start from cd12. Today is day off from BD.


----------



## Dreambaby69

hsg today yeaaaaaa. I am off in 3 hours. Wish me luck ladies


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- this is my free month too and i keep forgetting to temp! :dohh: lol. :rofl: at your boots comment :) he is doing well with the no pressure thing, and I think it's helping him to think that I've given up ;) men are so much more complex than they let on! :haha:

April sounds like it's going to be a wonderful month for you! Even without temping, you'll be fine with opk's, just don't let them stress you out :) the band thing sounds fun and it totally makes sense, what a great bday idea! I want a vacation in the warm sun so bad! I've woken up to snow for the past 2 mornings and I'm sick of it! It's supposed to be spring dammit! Lol

Dream- good luck at your hsg today :hugs: hopefully you'll have a few days after to bd before o time! Do you have to wait at all after to bd? Hopefully not and you'll be able to catch that eggy :)

Fairyy- I suck at waiting to opk, I'm always afraid I'm going to miss my surge :haha: which is totally stupid because I've never o'ed before cd 15. I'm going to try my hardest to not opk at all this cycle and just let nature take it's course :)


----------



## fairyy

Dreambaby69 said:


> hsg today yeaaaaaa. I am off in 3 hours. Wish me luck ladies

Good luck hunnni :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks fairy. I am back and OMG it hurt like F**CK (excuse my French). The good thing is that they r both clear :happydance:. But l can't bd for 3 days :cry: and they put me on antibiotics. Can antibiotics affect ttc or conceiving? Does antibiotics affect the eggy? I am just worried and feel like this cycle is a burst. Oh well I am happy with the result. Enough about me, how is everyone else? Fairy have u got ur positive yet ?


----------



## fairyy

Antibiotics delayed my cycle once. I was 10days late that cycle and then AF showed up. What cd you are on ? Glad that your tubes are clear now with hsg. But sorry that it hurts. 

I am on cd10 only. Today is BD day for us. I will start testing with opk from cd12 as I don't get positive till cd14 normally. Very rarely it turns positive on cd13.


----------



## CalliThom

Dreambaby69 said:


> Can antibiotics affect ttc or conceiving? Does antibiotics affect the eggy? I am just worried and feel like this cycle is a burst.

I just got my BFP this month and was on antibiotics most of the month so don't let the meds scare you too much!


----------



## Pickletilly

Dreambaby69 said:


> Thanks fairy. I am back and OMG it hurt like F**CK (excuse my French). The good thing is that they r both clear :happydance:. But l can't bd for 3 days :cry: and they put me on antibiotics. Can antibiotics affect ttc or conceiving? Does antibiotics affect the eggy? I am just worried and feel like this cycle is a burst. Oh well I am happy with the result. Enough about me, how is everyone else? Fairy have u got ur positive yet ?

Oh no :( sorry to hear you were in pain, not anymore I hope? That's great that they're clear! I'm not sure about antibiotics, but I haven't heard anything about them stopping the process of conceiving. In fact, I've always been told that they lessen the effect of the pill, causing pregnancy. So I used to be very careful (ironic!). If your eggy holds back you could still have a chance to catch it :hugs: don't give up yet.


----------



## Pickletilly

CalliThom said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Can antibiotics affect ttc or conceiving? Does antibiotics affect the eggy? I am just worried and feel like this cycle is a burst.
> 
> I just got my BFP this month and was on antibiotics most of the month so don't let the meds scare you too much!Click to expand...


Congratulations! :happydance::baby::thumbup:


----------



## loulou82baby

Dream- I'm sorry it was so painful :hugs: I hope you heal fast and o holds off a little bit for you to squeeze some bd in! Great news on the clear tubes! :hugs: lots of love to you hun! &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;

Congrats calli! H&h 9 mos to you!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies, no more pain it was only during the procedure. I am glad that the antibiotics won't affect anything and I finish it today. 

Congrats Cali xx


----------



## fairyy

So ladies we did BD yesterday at cd10. But at first DH was like its so mechanical and I can't do like this and all....Then we calmed ourselves down and DTD before sleep. I used pre seed externally. DH didn't know anything about this. But he said his thing hurt when he went inside me as I was not quite wet. I think next time I have to use it internally. Probably I will be fertile tomorrow. No ewcm yet. It normally starts to show up anywhere form cd10/cd12 (mostly cd11) and lasts up to cd14. I hope to ovulate at normal time and not at a later time this cycle. Getting bit worried due to lack of ewcm and today is cd11.:dohh:


----------



## CalliThom

be careful with internal pre-seed... it will change DH's life ;)


----------



## fairyy

He is going to get some fun tomorrow night. ;)


----------



## mrshan

We're starting to DTD tonight. I was hoping for some love last night, but today is CD8 for me, so FX that EOD starting today is better than starting yesterday. My only worry is getting some every day for three days in a row after I O- DH is more of an EOD or every 2 days kind of guy, where I'd be happier at EOD regardless of whether or not we're TTC. I just have a slightly higher libido than he does right now.


----------



## fairyy

@mrshan: Same is the case with me. We are just on EOD now. Hoping for a +opk on Friday, else DTD might be tiring. 

I think I have started to get ewcm just after drinking water. I need to stay hydrated. I am so happy. Any BD now can cause in pregnancy. :happydance:


----------



## amariee

Hey everyone :) AF is due the day before Easter, plan on doing SMEP, using preseed, bbt charting, OPKs, and my normal supplements. Ovulation is due the week of 4/3-4/8. CD 2 here :) wish it would hurry up and get to my week of ovulation I'm so excited, it would be great to have an Easter BFP!


----------



## Dreambaby69

CalliThom said:


> be careful with internal pre-seed... it will change DH's life ;)

 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> He is going to get some fun tomorrow night. ;)

 :rofl: Go for it girl


----------



## Dreambaby69

mrshan said:


> We're starting to DTD tonight. I was hoping for some love last night, but today is CD8 for me, so FX that EOD starting today is better than starting yesterday. My only worry is getting some every day for three days in a row after I O- DH is more of an EOD or every 2 days kind of guy, where I'd be happier at EOD regardless of whether or not we're TTC. I just have a slightly higher libido than he does right now.

I was advised to do every other day even during fertile week by the fertility nurse :shrug:. We going to start bding today and my opk might be positive today coz it was negative yesterday. So lets see what today brings. But just go for what you r comfortable with hun xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> @mrshan: Same is the case with me. We are just on EOD now. Hoping for a +opk on Friday, else DTD might be tiring.
> 
> I think I have started to get ewcm just after drinking water. I need to stay hydrated. I am so happy. Any BD now can cause in pregnancy. :happydance:

:happydance: Good luck x


----------



## Dreambaby69

amariee said:


> Hey everyone :) AF is due the day before Easter, plan on doing SMEP, using preseed, bbt charting, OPKs, and my normal supplements. Ovulation is due the week of 4/3-4/8. CD 2 here :) wish it would hurry up and get to my week of ovulation I'm so excited, it would be great to have an Easter BFP!

I know the feeling of waiting :coffee:...Horrible but time flies. Before you know it u r bding away in fertile week. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Pickletilly

I found my thermometer!! Yay! Just in time, though I don't think ff or ovu are gonna think much towards a cover line when I o :shrug:

Yes be careful with pre-seed it changes everything and it ain't a cheap addiction! Don't use too much though, I only use up to the 2 mark I think. Too much and it gets a bit too slippy!


----------



## loulou82baby

Hi ladies :hi: 

Dream- I'm glad you're pain free now, better get to jumping on it ;)

Fairyy- have fun with the pre-seed ;) I've definitely heard that you don't want to use too much! :)

Amariee- waiting sucks lol. Ttc is a big waiting game! :) your fertile week will be here before you know it :) GL this cycle! 

Pickle- glad you found your thermometer! Lol...I can't remember to temp for anything, I've only remembered once out of the last 4 days :dohh: ff and ovu should be able to give you a cover as long as you have a couple days to go by :) don't worry, be happy ;)

Mrshan- I have the same situation with my OH, but I can even get him to do eod! My drive is way higher than his and it's frustrating lol. This month I told him we'll do things his way and I'm not going to bring it up (as much lol). Gl hun :)

Sooo...I decided to try the mucus relief (guaifenesin) this cycle just to see if it helps me get some ewcm. Yesterday I took the pill version I got at the $ store and I only took 1 for the whole day and it definitely helped! I'm still in the watery cm phase, but it's getting more stretchy and more abundant, so it works! :) today I'm trying the syrup version because it only has that one important ingredient (the pill has an extra ingredient) but it tastes nasty lol. I haven't taken cough syrup since I was preggo with DD and super sick (dr said it was ok ;) ), I haven't been able to handle the smell or taste of it since, but at this point I'd try just about anything for ttc! I also added a fish oil/omega-3 to my daily vitamins because I really don't care for anything that has the good fatty acids in it. I discontinued the baby aspirin since spotting 4-6dpo last cycle. I figure nothing has worked/helped up til now, so I might as well keep trying new things (esp if they can't hurt and/or are good and healthy for me :) )

I hope you all have a great day and sounds like most of you better start getting busy! ;)


----------



## Pickletilly

It's the other way around in my relationship, he has a high SD and me low. He gets really frustrated but you gotta see it from the other side (like he _doesn't_!). If you don't get that want/need as much then it's frustrating to have to either do it when you don't want to, or reject 'em and put up with having the let down feeling (literally!!).


----------



## mrshan

Hi Loulou! Good luck with everything, and babydust for you!

Got to BD last night. It was nice and playful, which was great. I had been worried that the SMEP would make it stressful or mechanical, and so far so good. Before I'd been keeping it quiet when I'm due to O because I didn't want to put pressure on DH, but he said that he'd rather know so he can make sure he's getting the job done, lol. I'm CD9 today, and excited about BD tomorrow. Scheduling has been fun for me because I like sexy times, and I know I'm going to get it on the regular. :winkwink: The only way this will backfire is if we're 'supposed' to one night and we don't get to for one reason or another. I'm afraid that I'll be unreasonably pissed and take it out on him. :wacko:

Yeah, I totally get what you're saying, Pickle. It's hard when SD doesn't line up perfectly. Mine has always been fairly high, and DH keeps up with me pretty well. I don't have many complaints. ;) My ex-husband had almost zero SD, and it always ended up with me sobbing and feeling unloved, and him feeling like I didn't love him for him, etc. Sex was one of the many, many reasons my first marriage didn't work out.


----------



## loulou82baby

I totally agree with you ladies! It is super hard when sex drives don't line up! Years ago it was the other way around for us and I hardly ever wanted it, so since mine has increased I'm like what gives :shrug: so I definitely get both sides! I miss the days back in the beginning when we had sex at least once a day lol. I've tried the eod with him, it just never seems to work out. He falls asleep on the couch a lot, before the kids even go to bed, and he gets really cranky if I wake him up :dohh: so I just go to bed naked and hope for the best when he gets up to come to bed lol. I've tried the sexy wear and sometimes it works and sometimes he just feels obligated even though he doesn't want to. I don't want to force him because it's definitely put a ton of stress on our relationship. I figure if I just let him decide when he wants to it'll take the stress and pressure off of him a little. Plus I hate the feeling "begging" for sex leaves me with. I hate feeling unwanted and unloved, it's not worth the hurt or stress for either of us to try and time bd anymore. Of course around o time I'll be a little more flirtatious, but I want to keep it natural and fun and a want to do thing :)


----------



## fairyy

I totally get it ladies about SD. My SD is higher than DH. So sometimes I feel neglected. But I make effort on fertile time to make sure that we don't miss "O". But sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. :wacko:

Last night was day off for us from BD, but I reminded him of our BD schedule and said that I am fertile now. It lead some heated discussion and I ended up :cry:. Hope tonight we can make up for it and have some fun BD. This TTC is definitely stressful and specially when our men don't cooperate properly. :dohh:

Wish me luck ladies. Today is the day of first BD with internal pre seed. Hope I can use it properly.


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> I totally get it ladies about SD. My SD is higher than DH. So sometimes I feel neglected. But I make effort on fertile time to make sure that we don't miss "O". But sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. :wacko:
> 
> Last night was day off for us from BD, but I reminded him of our BD schedule and said that I am fertile now. It lead some heated discussion and I ended up :cry:. Hope tonight we can make up for it and have some fun BD. This TTC is definitely stressful and specially when our men don't cooperate properly. :dohh:
> 
> Wish me luck ladies. Today is the day of first BD with internal pre seed. Hope I can use it properly.


good luck hun , just tell him to strap in and enjoy the ride lol:haha:


----------



## Dreambaby69

my dh definitely has more SD than me but sometimes it is difficult to bd cos of his work schedule. I think this HSG is messing up o for me. Cd 15 today and no positive opk yet #notahappybunny


----------



## Pickletilly

Dreambaby69 said:


> good luck hun , just tell him to strap in and enjoy the ride lol:haha:

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## fairyy

Yes hun. I need to take control of this TTC situation, else we are never gonna have that baby. We have been NTNP since beginning of last year till last cycle. Only one or two cycles were TTC cycles amongst those. So I am determined to make it happen in next few months. DH just has to enjoy the process and come inside me. Oh I am being aggressive but I guess I have to be.


----------



## Pickletilly

Dreambaby69 said:


> my dh definitely has more SD than me but sometimes it is difficult to bd cos of his work schedule. I think this HSG is messing up o for me. Cd 15 today and no positive opk yet #notahappybunny

Don't be down, be happy you haven't missed it :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Dreambaby69 said:


> my dh definitely has more SD than me but sometimes it is difficult to bd cos of his work schedule. I think this HSG is messing up o for me. Cd 15 today and no positive opk yet #notahappybunny

Keep on testing and continue EOD till you get +opk. I will be testing tomorrow. Tomorrow or Friday might be the day +opk. Just for now focusing on tonight's BD. :winkwink:


----------



## fairyy

@Pickletilly: Are you testing with opk or going by calender/ewcm ?


----------



## fairyy

We just finished DTD. I was in the mood all the time this evening. So jumped on DH after dinner. I thought I was getting my natural lubrication and also did not want to break the spontaneity of the moment go to washroom to put some pre seed on. So I did not use it. I was wet but not all the way till the entry way ( I hope you understand what I mean). So DH used some spit as lube to enter me. He came inside me almost after 15/20 minutes after using saliva. I think by the time he came inside me saliva would have been dried up right ???


----------



## Dreambaby69

Not sure about that Hun. I read somewhere that saliva is not good for ttc. Oh well i am sure some people use it and still get knocked up :shrug:. Oh well glad u got some sexy time lol:happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

Fairyy- I wouldn't worry about it too much! There are ppl all over the world having oral sex and getting knocked up ;) I'm glad you got some bd in :) I think maybe you should put the pre-seed in before dinner next time :haha: always be prepared ;)

Dream- it just gives you more time to have soldiers waiting at the gate :) I'm sure it'll be soon, I'm just glad you didn't miss it :)

Pickle- are you still taking your b vitamins? I'm going to take them for a couple more cycles and see if I even out and o at a normal time (before cd 19) and then decide if I'll keep taking them. 

How's mission beach body going? I need to do something soon, none of my pants fit :haha: 2 days in a row I couldn't get my jeans past my hips/thighs/butt area. It's supposed to start warming up here so as soon as some of the mud goes away I'll be outside with the dogs, flower beds, gardening, and kids :) I'm ok with some of the weight (I was too skinny before! I gave my dd a couple pairs of jeans and they fit her! I never realized how small I was until then :/ ) but not all, at least 5lbs has gotta go! :)

I finally remembered to take my temp! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## Pickletilly

fairyy said:


> @Pickletilly: Are you testing with opk or going by calender/ewcm ?

Hi, fairyy :flower: I use opk, temp and cm check. Saliva has the opposite effect for me. I now keep a tube of pre-seed next to our bed. If you didn't want your oh to know it's not just normal lube you could always do the same and have the light off :) you don't have to use it internally all the time, he could put it on himself or whatever?? 



loulou82baby said:


> Pickle- are you still taking your b vitamins? I'm going to take them for a couple more cycles and see if I even out and o at a normal time (before cd 19) and then decide if I'll keep taking them.
> 
> How's mission beach body going? I need to do something soon, none of my pants fit :haha: 2 days in a row I couldn't get my jeans past my hips/thighs/butt area. It's supposed to start warming up here so as soon as some of the mud goes away I'll be outside with the dogs, flower beds, gardening, and kids :) I'm ok with some of the weight (I was too skinny before! I gave my dd a couple pairs of jeans and they fit her! I never realized how small I was until then :/ ) but not all, at least 5lbs has gotta go! :)
> 
> I finally remembered to take my temp! :happydance: :haha:

:hugs: I've stopped them for this cycle, I want to know if my body naturally levelled out or if it was the vits, but they didn't stop me spotting anyway. As this is our relaxed month (ha!!) I don't mind figuring it out. No what ifs. But if I don't o until after cd17 and if my LP shortens I will def go back to them. 

Mission beach body is tough! I did a new routine called "hips buns and thighs" yesterday and let's just say I know it's working, owww. And although it's fun, I'm struggling to keep up with the 6 days a week workouts. No slimmer thighs/tummy just yet.. 

I might skip today's and just do a "workout" tonight!! :haha:


----------



## fairyy

loulou: You are right I should be prepared for it. :)

Pickletilly: He hates pre seed and so used to use saliva. When I say saliva is not good when TTC. He says its a small amount and it would dry up pretty quickly before he comes inside me. I have to use pre seed without letting him know. 

So cd13 here. Will be doing opk after few hours. I want a positive tomorrow, not today. Not at all in mood for BD today.


----------



## fairyy

So I have got a negative opk. I am glad as I don't want to BD tonight at all. But I would be upset if it comes up negative tomorrow. Normally it turns positive on cd14 and tomorrow would be cd14 for me.


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- :rofl: work it out! ;)

I need a hips/buns/thighs workout (well other than my OH because that's not consistent enough lol) that seems to be the only place I gain! I'm watching what I eat and making sure I balance meals and I'm eating less carbs. I'm also working on going gluten free, slowly but surely :) The worst part of it is I'm always tired, I can bust my ass all day or sit on my ass all day and I have the same energy level :shrug: I'm assuming it's because I gained weight...ugh :dohh:

It makes sense to see if the b vits are actually helping by taking a break during your "break" lol. I often wonder how they can put so much stuff in a pill? And if they're actually as good as we think, or if they're more like a placebo? Who knows lol

Fairyy- have you tried anything like evening primrose oil to help with your cm? You take it cd 1- o day and it's supposed to help a lot. That's what I'm going to try next if I don't get ewcm with the Tussin. But I have plenty of cm, just not ewcm :shrug: if your dh hates pre-seed that much then I'd look into it :)

Don't stress about the opk's hun :hugs: stress will put it off more, it'll happen soon :) just think if you don't get a + until cd 15, that's an extra day to bd and have those swimmers waiting for the eggie :)


----------



## fairyy

I don't have problem with ewcm though. It's the natural lubrication problem at times. My opk is no way closer to positive today. So I think it might be a longer cycle. Let's see what tomorrow's opk brings.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello ladies. Hope u all r great. Afm no sign of positive opk. I have read online that the procedure messes up the cycle. A lot of women ovulated late and some had annovulatory cycle. For the life of me i cannot remember my last hsg cycle. I know that i conceived the cycle after. Oh well.

loulou,pickle and fairy any positive opk yet?


----------



## loulou82baby

Dream- hopefully it's just a late o and not anovulatory. Are you bd'ing eod or something like that? I have my FX'ed for you hun! :hugs:

I did an opk yesterday and it was definitely negative. I'll probably break down and pee on one today too :haha: I'm only on cd 15 I think, so it could be a couple of days yet :) I've just been trying to lovingly encourage bd, hoping that I will get lucky at the right time :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

i just got close to positive now so fxed it turns positive tomorrow. yea we bded yesterday and might skip today.


----------



## fairyy

loulou, fingers crossed you get lucky dear. Keep on having that romantic time. :)


Dreambaby, its ok you can skip today as you DTD yesterday. Hope your opk turns positive tomorrow then BD for two/three consecutive days. Its nice to get +opk on weekends right ! Isn't it !!! ;)

I am so tired after working out today. I did yoga for 40/45minutes, then 30 minutes core work and 30minutes of bodyattack at my YMCA. I felt some cm coming out during the class, I thought it might be some heavy ewcm. But when reached home and checked I found some blood (spotting) on my liner and then little bit when wiped. Sorry for TMI. It could be from pretty intense workout. 

Waiting to POAS on opk.


----------



## fairyy

Well my opk is negative. But getting closer to positive.

We did BD on cd12 and today is cd14. So shall we go for tonight or tomorrow morning and then Sunday ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Positive opk this morning........ Good times lol


----------



## loulou82baby

Fairyy- I think either of those bd plans are good :) the spotting could be from ovulation. When we first started trying I had o spotting 1 time and it was confusing because I had no idea that it could be from pending o. Are you going to bd eod even after your + or are you going to do the 3 days in a row? FX'ed either way :)

Dream- yay for + opk! :happydance: get to it! ;)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Positive opk this morning........ Good times lol


FX :D :happydance:


----------



## Pickletilly

No pos opk just yet :(
Think the b vits brought it forward and regular then.. Boo. We bd last night anyways. For some reason my temp is rising lol. 

Good luck ladies its time (nearly Lou) to catch those eggs!


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> No pos opk just yet :(
> Think the b vits brought it forward and regular then.. Boo. We bd last night anyways. For some reason my temp is rising lol.
> 
> Good luck ladies its time (nearly Lou) to catch those eggs!

I'm in the waiting game with you Pickle! I haven't done an opk today but I'm pretty sure it would be - if I did lol. I'm definitely getting some bd in tonight though! I wanted to last night but my it was my niece's bday and she wanted to spend the night with my dd. Well those girls stayed up way too late! Lol, definitely my own fault, but they were having fun :) I think she's staying tonight too, but they are for sure going to bed at a decent hour tonight, I am without a doubt not missing out on bd tonight!!! ;)


----------



## fairyy

Dreambaby69 said:


> Positive opk this morning........ Good times lol

:thumbup:


----------



## fairyy

We did BD in the afternoon today @cd15, my opk looked like positive. Test line seemed a little thinner though in person. Used pre seed internally. DH thought it's my arousal fluid. ;) it felt good :)

But again there was some brown cm seen on my liner and when wiped in the evening.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## fairyy

loulou82baby said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> No pos opk just yet :(
> Think the b vits brought it forward and regular then.. Boo. We bd last night anyways. For some reason my temp is rising lol.
> 
> Good luck ladies its time (nearly Lou) to catch those eggs!
> 
> I'm in the waiting game with you Pickle! I haven't done an opk today but I'm pretty sure it would be - if I did lol. I'm definitely getting some bd in tonight though! I wanted to last night but my it was my niece's bday and she wanted to spend the night with my dd. Well those girls stayed up way too late! Lol, definitely my own fault, but they were having fun :) I think she's staying tonight too, but they are for sure going to bed at a decent hour tonight, I am without a doubt not missing out on bd tonight!!! ;)Click to expand...

You go gal, get some :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::happydance::happydance::happydance:: :happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::cake::cake::cake::cake::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk: :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::juggle::juggle::juggle::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/ 


HAPPY MOTHERS DAY MY LOVELIES!!!!! Hope u lot get spoilt rotten today :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> We did BD in the afternoon today @cd15, my opk looked like positive. Test line seemed a little thinner though in person. Used pre seed internally. DH thought it's my arousal fluid. ;) it felt good :)
> 
> But again there was some brown cm seen on my liner and when wiped in the evening.

I think this is a positive :happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

Happy mother's day to you lovely UK ladies <3 our mother's day is in 2 months, but I'll celebrate twice :haha: I hope you all have a great day, and even if you don't have human babies (fur babies so count though ;) ), celebrate because you WILL have your babies :) lots of love to you ladies <3 &#9825;&#9829;

Fairyy- I also think that's a +. I'm glad you bd'ed :) I think you should bd one or 2 more days just to be sure though :) FX'ed! 

My opk was almost + yesterday and a blazing + this morning, so I should o sometime between tonight and tomorrow night. I'm going to try and get one more bd in today or tomorrow ;) last night I gained a new appreciation for strawberries and whipped cream :blush: :haha:


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Happy mother's day to you lovely UK ladies <3 our mother's day is in 2 months, but I'll celebrate twice :haha: I hope you all have a great day, and even if you don't have human babies (fur babies so count though ;) ), celebrate because you WILL have your babies :) lots of love to you ladies <3 &#9825;
> 
> Fairyy- I also think that's a +. I'm glad you bd'ed :) I think you should bd one or 2 more days just to be sure though :) FX'ed!
> 
> My opk was almost + yesterday and a blazing + this morning, so I should o sometime between tonight and tomorrow night. I'm going to try and get one more bd in today or tomorrow ;) last night I gained a new appreciation for strawberries and whipped cream :blush: :haha:

:haha: strawberries and whipped cream


mine was still positive this morning....... we might enter tww at the same time lol:happydance:


----------



## Pickletilly

I'm gonna jump in and join you ladies on that pos opk today :happydance:


----------



## amariee

Dreambaby69 said:


> amariee said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone :) AF is due the day before Easter, plan on doing SMEP, using preseed, bbt charting, OPKs, and my normal supplements. Ovulation is due the week of 4/3-4/8. CD 2 here :) wish it would hurry up and get to my week of ovulation I'm so excited, it would be great to have an Easter BFP!
> 
> I know the feeling of waiting :coffee:...Horrible but time flies. Before you know it u r bding away in fertile week. Good luck hun xxClick to expand...

Thank you! Sometimes it's worse than the TWW lol :dohh:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> I'm gonna jump in and join you ladies on that pos opk today :happydance:

yea we are all in yippeeeeeeee:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

amariee said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amariee said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone :) AF is due the day before Easter, plan on doing SMEP, using preseed, bbt charting, OPKs, and my normal supplements. Ovulation is due the week of 4/3-4/8. CD 2 here :) wish it would hurry up and get to my week of ovulation I'm so excited, it would be great to have an Easter BFP!
> 
> I know the feeling of waiting :coffee:...Horrible but time flies. Before you know it u r bding away in fertile week. Good luck hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Sometimes it's worse than the TWW lol :dohh:Click to expand...

tell me about it lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

Whoo hoo on all the positive OPK's popping up!!! Go get your groove thangs on tonight :D

I'm gonna go get my grocery shopping on ;)


----------



## fairyy

Today's opk result: test line is cent percent similar to yesterday's test. But hardly any ink left for reference line. So that means today's test is clear positive right. I think yesterday's test caught the beginning of the surge. I think Today is the"O" day for me. 

Ladies it's BD time for all of us. :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Dreambaby69

It is my birthday today wooooohooooooo:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy birthday, dream!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> It is my birthday today wooooohooooooo:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: xx


:cake::cake::cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!:cake::cake::cake::friends::shipw::wine::bunny::bunny::bunny::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

Happy, happy birthday to you Dream! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Fairyy- yes I would take today's as your true positive :)

Pickle- woo hoo! See, nothing to worry about ;) I think your body is getting back on track! :happydance:

Kk- I'd definitely rather be getting busy than grocery shopping ;)

How are you preggo ladies feeling?

Miranda- did you have your scan hun?


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- I just stalked your journal and congrats on your little man! :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Happy Birthday Dream :cake::happydance::yipee:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies. Took my temp and I have definitely O'd on my birthday haha. Let us hope that this cycle is lucky for all of us xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello pregger ladies. How are u all? Hope great? Miranda yeaaaaa to boy. Kk guess u r in 3rd tri now. Wooow time flies. I remember when u both got ur bfps lol. Please please please sprinkle some sticky baby dust our way please xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

Yep, 3rd trimester :) Going in for my rescheduled glucose test this morning. Since I was super sick 3 weeks ago when we were going to do it. Figures I'd wake up starving today. Feeling pretty good all the way around though, still lack energy and that has been the rough part. Kiddo was out on Spring Break last week so we took that time for a mini family vacation centered around things to do he would enjoy since this summer I won't be doing a whole lot.

I stop by everyday and check on you ladies and throw handfuls of baby dust your way! I hope to see some BFPs popping up soon!


----------



## loulou82baby

Dream- a birthday o can't happen very often, it's gotta be lucky :) FX'ed for you!!

Kk- thank you! You're getting so close to being due already! And then you'll be tired for other reasons...being up all night ;)

Soooo....I'm a hot fucking mess! My best friend just sent me a picture of a + test that she took this morning! This is the same best friend that has thyroid issues. They weren't even trying, just had a slip-up here and there. I am such a horrible person for feeling so sad when I should be happy for her :( I just don't understand why it's like this??? Why do we with stable, happy relationships and who are financially capable have such a hard time?? And those that aren't get knocked up after one oops?? Ugh... :(


----------



## Krissykat1006

Resentment is normal. We are all going to want something someone else has. You aren't horrible for feeling sad for you and not happy for her, cause really way deep down you are happy for her. One of my good friends and I had that talk last weekend. She's been trying since this time last year and still hadn't had any luck. She has had about 5 friends including me get PG during that time. She said that she puts on the yay face for us, but has cried after each announcement. Then a few days later she doesn't have to put on that yay face, it is a real yay face. And it makes perfect sense to me. 

It will happen for you, its just that nagging question of when that makes TTC so rough :( You just keep on keeping on and keep your eye on the finish line <3 ;)


----------



## loulou82baby

Thanks Kk! :hugs: it's crazy because I've never felt like this. Every time someone announces on here I am genuinely happy for them! I guess part of it is knowing she's not in a good financial spot, but that shouldn't matter. I know I'll be happy for her, I just wish I could share her enthusiasm right now! It's her first so I should be ecstatic. I never expected ttc to take this long, I got pregnant on birth control faster than this lol. Thank you for letting me know I'm not the only one and this is normal :) I definitely won't be sharing my Debbie downer attitude with her anytime soon! :) I want her to enjoy every minute of her excitement and then I'll confess if/when it ever happens for us or after a long while, whatever comes first...


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm doing well! Lurking in the shadows, sending lots of babydust to you ladies!

Dream - Oing on your bday has gotto be a really good sign! 

Loulou - it's totally okay to feel down about it! Having been struggling to conceive yourself its so easy to feel down when someone else gets what you want without even trying!

Kk - glad to hear youre doing well, hope your glucose test is/was a breeze


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Dream- a birthday o can't happen very often, it's gotta be lucky :) FX'ed for you!!
> 
> Kk- thank you! You're getting so close to being due already! And then you'll be tired for other reasons...being up all night ;)
> 
> Soooo....I'm a hot fucking mess! My best friend just sent me a picture of a + test that she took this morning! This is the same best friend that has thyroid issues. They weren't even trying, just had a slip-up here and there. I am such a horrible person for feeling so sad when I should be happy for her :( I just don't understand why it's like this??? Why do we with stable, happy relationships and who are financially capable have such a hard time?? And those that aren't get knocked up after one oops?? Ugh... :(

i totally get where u r coming from. me and 4 of my friends all had babies 2012 and now 3 of them have 2nd babies already and 4th is popping in may. |I was very jealous of each announcement and each of my bfn but it does get easier. i have just resigned my faith. DH's motto is "if it happened before, then it will happen again". So it absolutely normal to feel that way cos that makes u human. We will NAIL THOSE SUCKERS SOON lol. Let us just keep trying, it will happen for all of us :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Its normal to feel that way hun. I feel the same way too. My cousin brother who is one year older to me is expecting his first baby with his wife of 3years. Another cousin who is way younger than me and got married two years back delivered a baby girl few days back. We are now married for four years and without a baby. All of my friends have babies. 

AFM: I could not manage to get DH to BD last night or this morning. Why I waited till night ! Seems all the BD we have done so far is of no use. We just needed one more yesterday but no he was not up for it. He did not know about opk but still...So far we BDed on cd8, 10, 12, 15(might be +opk)...clear +opk on cd16 but no BD. I think I am out ...

But trying to be optimistic and thinking may be just may be I have a small ray of hope. Now only prayer can help.


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Its normal to feel that way hun. I feel the same way too. My cousin brother who is one year older to me is expecting his first baby with his wife of 3years. Another cousin who is way younger than me and got married two years back delivered a baby girl few days back. We are now married for four years and without a baby. All of my friends have babies.
> 
> AFM: I could not manage to get DH to BD last night or this morning. Why I waited till night ! Seems all the BD we have done so far is of no use. We just needed one more yesterday but no he was not up for it. He did not know about opk but still...So far we BDed on cd8, 10, 12, 15(might be +opk)...clear +opk on cd16 but no BD. I think I am out ...
> 
> But trying to be optimistic and thinking may be just may be I have a small ray of hope. Now only prayer can help.

sweetie positive doesn't mean that uve o'd, it means that you will o in 24 - 48 hrs. Sooo u still have loads of time. Keep bding until ur opk turns negative or u see a spike in temp. Good luck Hun xx


----------



## fairyy

I took my temp this morning and it was above my normal cover line range. And I don't think I can get him to BD tonight and also I don't want to. Just hoping and praying now that its better if I already have ovulated yesterday. Its hard really to get him to baby dancing.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Don't worry about it. It only takes one. U bded in ur fertile window and that is all that matters. So u r covered Hun. Let the tww commence. Good luck xx


----------



## fairyy

This TTC takes toll on couples. DH sometimes feel I want him not for him but for baby making. I mean I want to get intimate with him and love him and enjoy each other but have to BD for baby too at times. Men are not broody like women. 

So how was your b'day dream ? What did you do ? Its actually great to "O" on b'day.


----------



## Pickletilly

Fairyy - I often wonder if my oh feels like that, I'm pretty sure he does, I would! What can you do eh. 

Dream - happy birthday lovely!! Hope you have a wonderful day and how nice to o on your bday, might be the luck you've needed :hugs:

Lou - absolutely normal to feel like that. I feel sick just thinking about the day one of my close friends tells me, it's even worse that they don't know we are trying so if it happened they wouldn't understand. I've learnt to just let me emotions flow and allow myself to feel angry, upset or whatever, in any situation. I feel like I get over it quicker if I stop trying to force myself to feel happy. 

Afm, still got a pos opk today, no proper dip or rise :shrug: bd last night and hope to attack tonight too.


----------



## fairyy

Attack tonight definitely. Today might be the day. :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Breakfast in bed and some lovely presents. Kenneth cole handbag from Dh, Dolce perfume from DD lol. On our way out now for dinner. Having a lovely day. Talk later ladies xx


----------



## fairyy

Enjoy your evening and those pampering. :)


----------



## DD80

Happy Birthday Dream! I'm glad you had a fabulous day!

Loulou - I just wanted to say that what you are feeling is normal. I have a hard time even reading these boards anymore because I feel little pings of "why not me?" I don't want to feel like that. I want to just be happy for others and for myself. So, I've taken a few steps back. But, I think about you guys all the time and I know krissykat is checking in on your guys so I hope that if something big happens, I will find out about it!


----------



## Dreambaby69

I understand about stepping back from here DD but i rather talk to u ladies about my feelings than keep it inside. How ever helps you deal with it is k, ttc is stressful enough on its own. I wish u the very best Hun and good luck xx.


----------



## loulou82baby

Thank you to all of you ladies! :hugs: you are my "rock" <3 I would be lost without all of you!

Dream- I'm glad you had a good birthday hun :) sounds fabulous and well deserved pampering! :)

Fairyy- you are definitely still in with a good shot! I can't even tell you how many stories I've read about women conceiving in the few days before o. That's the best time from what I've read in several studies and testaments from tons of women :)

Pickle- is your temp rise today above your normal coverline? Hope you got some bd in last night ;)

DD- I totally understand what you're saying! I was having a hard time coming on b&b and trying to balance being relaxed about my cycle, but mostly because of the oopsies and we got it the first month threads. I just find if I'm feeling down I just come here, to our thread, and that's it, I stay away from everything else when I feel I can't handle it or it's going to upset me. I'd be lost without all of you ladies and as much as seeing negatives month after month sucks and hurts, it makes it easier knowing I have this wonderful group of ladies to support me through and understand exactly what I'm going through. You ladies all give me the faith to keep going and not give up, because we've all worked too damn hard to get this far and we will all be blessed when it's our time :hugs: I'm sorry for the way you're feeling and I understand, we all know how hard ttc is :hugs: we're all here for you hun, no matter if you want to talk about the weather, gardening, food, etc, etc, etc, we're here and would all probably love to get our minds off of this ttc stuff sometimes. :hugs:

I wish we all lived closer ladies so I could give all of you a giant hug! A virtual :hugs: just doesn't compare to the real thing!

I think I o'ed real late on cd 17/ early morning of cd 18. We bd'ed last night because that was my OH's way of consoling me emotionally I guess :shrug: Don't get me wrong, it was a welcome distraction, but I was thinking maybe a hug or cuddling and maybe some kind words. That's definitely not his strong suit lol. I tried talking to him about it and he just can't understand why it upset me. His thought is if it's meant to happen, it'll happen (his exact words) and he said I shouldn't be upset that my friend won the lotto. I definitely find myself more emotionally invested in ttc than he is, he just doesn't think about it the same way and he doesn't see the time frames like I do. I tried to explain to him that we're at 8 cycles of trying at the right time with nothing, and after 12 we're pretty much just done because he will not get testing done. So we have 4 cycles left. He thinks if it doesn't happen by then that it's a sign that it's not meant to be. His response to all was, "it really is a miracle to make a baby, isn't it?" It made me tear up and laugh a little. 
I was doing better today and then my friend sent a pic of her digital :dohh: it stung for a minute, but I'm trying to just be happy for her. She wants me to go to the dr with her on Friday if her oh doesn't go and she's already talking about me planning her baby shower. She did ask me yesterday if there were any hard feelings and I told her that I was feeling sorry for myself because I've been actually trying for 8 months and have gotten nowhere and it just seems to happen, not on purpose, for some people. I carefully chose every word I sent her so I didn't hurt/offend her. She said part of her feels bad and then I felt bad :dohh: now she's upset because her mom and oh aren't as excited as she is. I wanted to tell her to just be happy it happened for her, because there are a ton of people that try for years without results, but I didn't and would never. I told her it'll all be ok and I'm there for whatever she needs. I hope this jealousy goes away soon! Ahhh...this is so not me! Thanks for listening to my story yet again ladies :) it's 1dpo, so I'm striving for a great day :)

And I wanted to say that my OH definitely feels like a sperm machine sometimes. I've tried to explain over and over that I want to bd all month, not just during fertile week and that I love him for him, not his sperm, and I think it may be starting to sink in lol.


----------



## loulou82baby

Holy moly that last post was long! Sorry ladies! 

I just wanted to add that the initial conversation I had with my OH about my friend started with him saying, "try not to think about making babies so much", yeah...that's exactly what I was doing and then I got a pic of a positive test smart ass! Kind of smacks you back into it...lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh loulou, the nonchalant attitude some men have about TTC can be so frustrating! After my chemical, it made me so angry to hear people say "it wasn't meant to be, it'll happen" because when you want something so bad, it hurts that much more to have it not happen. It's especially painful when someone who wasn't trying pops up out of nowhere with a positive test! Before we told people I was expecting, the best man from our wedding text my husband saying his girlfriend was pregnant and she was due in July. And even though I was already pregnant, it hit such a sensitive spot, I found out later she got pregnant on birth control, and that made it hurt even worse when I thought she was due around when my chemical would of been due. 

I've no doubt you'll be excited for your friend, but it'll take some time to stop hurting...jealousy is completely okay and don't feel bad for it. Best thing to do is to let it out, I know I spent quite a bit of time venting about it in my own journal, and as bitter as it sounded, I felt so much better to just get it off my chest.

:hugs: Lots of big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

Loops, if men could carry babies they would understand our constant rollercoaster ride of TTC. But they never will, so there will always be a bit of emotional conflict. And it is so natural to want what we can't have right away, whether it's a baby or new pair of jeans! I inner sigh at the sight of every preggers lady still, thinking do I not deserve that as much as her? And I don't even know them. So to be jealous of someone you do know isn't crazy. If/when one of my friends gets pregnant, I don't know how I will snap out of a depressive mood. :shrug:

As for my rise, I don't know what my cover line is this month, and as I had to get up at 4am today I adjusted my temp with the online adjuster (usually take it at 5am) it's was 36.42c adjusted to 36.53c which makes sense to me. Sadly we didn't bd :dohh: I'm sad and annoyed even though it's our relaxed month, I still want it to work yknow? 

DD, we miss you but completely understand. I bookmarked this thread so I never see any success stories. :hugs:


----------



## DD80

Thanks guys! I hadn't thought of bookmarking - that's smart! I always get sucked into other threads and then a half hour later I'm upset. (((((Huuuuggggs)))) to all!

Lou - I totally feel you. It sucks that men can be so blasé about it. I think it's because they are potent all the time and we have this crazy, mysterious window and a big bloody reminder when 'we' fail. And let's face it, we all blame ourselves! We feel like personal failures. I'm actually getting all kinds of testing done to see if we can gt to the root cause of my miscarriages and that makes me feel proactive. I'm also hanging to a dr to thinks more outside the box instead of, 'you're 33, your eggs are old, miscarriages are normal!'

I will really try to be back more...and I may talk about gardening or ballet or whatever, so don't be too bored! Lol ;)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Ladies how are you all? Hope doing well? I feel so much better knowing that i am not the only one that feels that way. Oh well it will happen for all of us, it is just a matter of when. 
Afm ff gave me crosshairs and that means i didn't o on my birthday after all instead i o'd a day before. I am 3 dpo with pickle. Oh well good luck everyone xx


----------



## fairyy

Hey ladies we all feel the same way. I think it's totally normal to feel that jealousy. I do think why we are having hard time getting pregnant, while others are just getting knocked up on the blink of an eye. Many people don't know anything about fertile period, when they ovulate, what is ewcm etc. but they are with babies. :growlmad:

Anyways I think we all are due for BFP around same time. When are you all planning to start testing with hpt ? I will be testing only if I miss AF, that means after 16th. Almost 15 more days to go.


----------



## fairyy

DD80 said:


> Thanks guys! I hadn't thought of bookmarking - that's smart! I always get sucked into other threads and then a half hour later I'm upset. (((((Huuuuggggs)))) to all!
> 
> Lou - I totally feel you. It sucks that men can be so blasé about it. I think it's because they are potent all the time and we have this crazy, mysterious window and a big bloody reminder when 'we' fail. And let's face it, we all blame ourselves! We feel like personal failures. I'm actually getting all kinds of testing done to see if we can gt to the root cause of my miscarriages and that makes me feel proactive. I'm also hanging to a dr to thinks more outside the box instead of, 'you're 33, your eggs are old, miscarriages are normal!'
> 
> I will really try to be back more...and I may talk about gardening or ballet or whatever, so don't be too bored! Lol ;)

You are young don't worry. My BA instructor is 43 and she has two kids. One is 7 and other is 4. As long as you are healthy there should not be any problem. I am 30 and DH is 35 and we are trying for our first baby.


----------



## fairyy

Pickletilly said:


> Loops, if men could carry babies they would understand our constant rollercoaster ride of TTC. But they never will, so there will always be a bit of emotional conflict. And it is so natural to want what we can't have right away, whether it's a baby or new pair of jeans! I inner sigh at the sight of every preggers lady still, thinking do I not deserve that as much as her? And I don't even know them. So to be jealous of someone you do know isn't crazy. If/when one of my friends gets pregnant, I don't know how I will snap out of a depressive mood. :shrug:
> 
> As for my rise, I don't know what my cover line is this month, and as I had to get up at 4am today I adjusted my temp with the online adjuster (usually take it at 5am) it's was 36.42c adjusted to 36.53c which makes sense to me. Sadly we didn't bd :dohh: I'm sad and annoyed even though it's our relaxed month, I still want it to work yknow?
> 
> DD, we miss you but completely understand. I bookmarked this thread so I never see any success stories. :hugs:

You said the absolute truth dear. I totally agree with you.


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Hey ladies we all feel the same way. I think it's totally normal to feel that jealousy. I do think why we are having hard time getting pregnant, while others are just getting knocked up on the blink of an eye. Many people don't know anything about fertile period, when they ovulate, what is ewcm etc. but they are with babies. :growlmad:
> 
> Anyways I think we all are due for BFP around same time. When are you all planning to start testing with hpt ? I will be testing only if I miss AF, that means after 16th. Almost 15 more days to go.

I almost always test 10 dpo which is in 7 days as long as i don't have a temp dive lol


----------



## fairyy

Actually I am sick of those negative tests. So I am trying to hold the testing as long as I can. 

I talked to one of my friend who has a 8 month old daughter. I told her that I have joined YMCA since February and doing Pilate , Zumba, bodyattack, bodypump . . . 5times a week. She told me not to do these as we are TTC . I don't want to give up those classes. Bodyattack is a high intensity class. We do running, squats, tuck jumps, push ups etc in that class. So shall I continue doing it ? My OBGYN told me to workout 4 to 5 times a week when I visited her in October. But these lessmills classes are intense. But I feel better after the class mentally and physically. I was not very active earlier. But I think my body is now used to these activities. I was getting sore in Feb when I started but now I am ok . So what should I do ?


----------



## mirandaprice

There is plenty of woman who continue exercising during TTC and even into their pregnancy, if you're not 100% on whether it's harmful or not for TTC I'd ask your dr, but from what I understand, it shouldn't affect anything as far as implantation, etc.


----------



## Pickletilly

That's a good question as I work out now and I'm anxious to continue with it as its constant standing ab crunches throughout the routine. Hmmmm. But then I've heard exercising can help TTC. Idk!!

Stupid ff and ovu have put me back a day as my temp was high today :/ I would have been quite happy with an almost triphasic chart.


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies!

I'm so glad you all understand :hugs: it is the best thing to be down and have all of you know exactly why and understand why :) I'm feeling a bit better now and I think my OH is trying to understand a little more since (I think) I made him feel like a jack ass the other night when I told him he doesn't get emotionally invested enough. I know he still doesn't understand, but is trying because I said something, but I'm ok with that, it shows me he does care and is trying to be more sensitive to how I feel :)

Pickle- we didn't get much bd in at all! 2 days before and probably like 20 hrs after o (it still counted as o day because I o'ed in the middle of the night). I'm holding on to the fact that it only takes one and it was nice not stressing over bd'ing ;)

Fairyy- good for you holding out! :) I never can, I usually start at 7dpo, just cuz I can ;) and I'm pretty sure it's fine to do the same workouts after conceiving that you do while ttc. I think the general rule of thumb is to not start anything more than what you usually do :)

DD- I'm glad you're getting testing done, hopefully you'll get some answers :) I never thought of bookmarking either, that's brilliant! :) you can talk about whatever you want! I was thinking about doing another post after this with a subject other than ttc that we can all give input on :) We definitely miss you when you're not around! 

Miranda- how are you feeling? I need to stalk your journal more :) I'm so glad you and Kk are still here so we can keep up with you :) 

Dream- o'ing the day before you thought puts you one day closer :) I'm guessing you decided to temp this whole cycle? It's crazy how close we all are on our o days lol!

Let's see some bfp's roll in here ladies! I will be as excited for all of you as I will be for myself! This has been a long journey for all of us, but will be well worth the wait in the end :) thank you for always being here ladies :) :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

The easiest topic I could think of, that everyone can chime in, is what is everyone's first names and what do you do for a living?

I'm Ciara and I'm a sahm since October. Before that I was a server for 3 1/2 years (great $, crappy hrs) and before that I was a manager of a fast food restaurant for 8 years (crappy $ and crappy hrs lol). I don't miss either, but I do get bored on occasion, so I've been thinking about getting a part-time job for a couple days a week, during school hrs. Other than that, I just cook and clean (a lot :haha: ) and come up with remodeling projects (my OH doesn't like that part ;) ).


----------



## mirandaprice

I have my good days and bad days, I would say I'm not experiencing anything close to glamorous, but am unbelievably grateful to have this experience and create a life! I'll be sticking around til all you ladies get your BFPs! I can't just leave without knowing :) But I'll probably stay quiet mostly and pop up every now and then with a comment, since I know some ladies are more sensitive to seeing women who already have their BFPs stick around (just from what I've gathered from a few TTC journals I've followed)

My names Miranda :haha: I'm uncreative with usernames! I work for my dad's company as an office assistant (I love the freedom) I basically get to choose my hours, and if I really wanted I can work from home...and I get to spend lots of time online ;) Before this, I worked for my uncle at a cellphone store with customer service...and it sucked. Customer service is so stressful, people can be so rude and demeaning for no reason, even if you remain polite and courteous! 


Sending lots of babydust!!


----------



## Pickletilly

I'm Kerry, I work in a grocery store as a supervisor running a department, training to be manager. Crappy pay, crappy hours, but I'm comfortable there and it pays the bills :shrug: hoping to reach manager than bugger off to a better job I like more :) shall we add in our ages? I'm 25 in April.

I feel like we are at an AA meeting :haha:

Ciara I'm sorry but I can't help but think of you as Lou! I will try to erase that!! Pretty name though you lucky thing.

I wonder why my ticker still says 4dpo :s


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> The easiest topic I could think of, that everyone can chime in, is what is everyone's first names and what do you do for a living?
> 
> I'm Ciara and I'm a sahm since October. Before that I was a server for 3 1/2 years (great $, crappy hrs) and before that I was a manager of a fast food restaurant for 8 years (crappy $ and crappy hrs lol). I don't miss either, but I do get bored on occasion, so I've been thinking about getting a part-time job for a couple days a week, during school hrs. Other than that, I just cook and clean (a lot :haha: ) and come up with remodeling projects (my OH doesn't like that part ;) ).


Kristi and I was a full time photographer, now I'm just part time while we are working on taking over my families business. A catfish restaurant that's been in the family almost 30 years. Before photography I was a server at several different establishments and actually really enjoyed it!


----------



## Dreambaby69

I'm Natasha. Work as a retail sales manager ( 4 years now). Hate the hours and hate that i work weekends lol but it pays my bills so i can't really complain. Just turned 32 on Monday.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Also adding I will be sticking around till I at least see Dream, Lou and Pickle get their BFPs, been with you guys since September and I want to see everyone get their rainbows :)

Oh and 34.


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm 23, I'll be 24 give or take a few weeks after my due date :)

Definitely not going anywhere till I see BFPs from my ladies!


----------



## Pickletilly

Miranda did you have blue filling in your cupcakes? Such an awesome idea I'm thinking of stealing it for the future!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickletilly said:


> Miranda did you have blue filling in your cupcakes? Such an awesome idea I'm thinking of stealing it for the future!!


Yes! I've seen it done with the middle filling in cakes, but wanted something I could hand out and everyone could find out at once, so did cupcakes instead! I didn't get any pics of the inside or I'd show them :dohh:


----------



## loulou82baby

I'll try and remember everyone's "new" names lol. I'm loving reading about everyone and what they do. I really enjoyed being a server, but Miranda you are so right about some people being rude no matter how nice you are! I think if I was to get a day job it would be a lunch server somewhere. I have an older gentlemen that used to be one of my weekly regulars that now comes to my house weekly for dinner :) I enjoy cooking impressive meals and having people enjoy them :) him and my OH keep telling me I should open a diner/restaurant so I can control my own hrs, not be bored, and share my cooking :) idk if I'd be up for the demand it takes though :shrug: but it does sound fun! While I was a server I also made them train me on how to cook in a restaurant setting, how to bartend, even trained as a prep cook and dishwasher. I never trained as a hostess, but I learned that on the job, we had to seat our own tables and rotate correctly at night. I wanted to learn all aspects of it! They asked me to go into management several times, but when you work for someone else, the $ isn't worth the headache or drama lol. 

Oh and I'm 31, but it's already in my siggy :)

Miranda- we love having you here even though you got your bfp! It doesn't upset me with you ladies at all, I get super excited! :) it's more or less the people that aren't trying and aren't taking care of themselves enough to support a baby that I'm jealous of. We've all been together and we've all struggled in one way or another, and we all deserve it just the same :) I love that you preggo's are still here and I love when you give us updates! We like to know what's going on with you girls too, so please don't feel alienated, you ladies are just a couple steps ahead of us ;)


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> I wonder why my ticker still says 4dpo :s

Looks like ff can't make up it's mind lol. Almost every month ff says I o'ed a day earlier than I say and on 4dpo it changes it back to 3dpo. This has been the first time it hasn't done that in months, maybe ever! I'm not familiar with how the tickers work, do they usually adjust themselves?


----------



## mirandaprice

loulou82baby said:


> I'll try and remember everyone's "new" names lol. I'm loving reading about everyone and what they do. I really enjoyed being a server, but Miranda you are so right about some people being rude no matter how nice you are! I think if I was to get a day job it would be a lunch server somewhere. I have an older gentlemen that used to be one of my weekly regulars that now comes to my house weekly for dinner :) I enjoy cooking impressive meals and having people enjoy them :) him and my OH keep telling me I should open a diner/restaurant so I can control my own hrs, not be bored, and share my cooking :) idk if I'd be up for the demand it takes though :shrug: but it does sound fun! While I was a server I also made them train me on how to cook in a restaurant setting, how to bartend, even trained as a prep cook and dishwasher. I never trained as a hostess, but I learned that on the job, we had to seat our own tables and rotate correctly at night. I wanted to learn all aspects of it! They asked me to go into management several times, but when you work for someone else, the $ isn't worth the headache or drama lol.
> 
> Oh and I'm 31, but it's already in my siggy :)
> 
> Miranda- we love having you here even though you got your bfp! It doesn't upset me with you ladies at all, I get super excited! :) it's more or less the people that aren't trying and aren't taking care of themselves enough to support a baby that I'm jealous of. We've all been together and we've all struggled in one way or another, and we all deserve it just the same :) I love that you preggo's are still here and I love when you give us updates! We like to know what's going on with you girls too, so please don't feel alienated, you ladies are just a couple steps ahead of us ;)



My brother wants to open his own restaurant one day! He's in school now for business in the culinary field, he already has his culinary degree. The idea of opening a restaurant/diner is so great, when it's an idea...it's so much work though. I've played around with the idea of opening my own bakery...but the logistics of it have kept me at bay :haha:

I've seen, I think one, person who got their BFP in our threads in my August group, I can't remember how many other ladies there was when I came in back in Sept/Oct. This year feels like a good year though, so I'm positive many more BFPs will come along! They're just being shy!


----------



## loulou82baby

I know I've already said a ton but...lol

We also have 2 businesses! One is only in the summer so it's not to bad. In the summer we rent out bounce houses and water slides. It's a lot of work to set up, deliver, and clean them, but the money has been a nice addition. I think we're selling that business this year so we can finally enjoy a summer weekend :) our other business is hydrographics and beetle cleaned/whitened skulls. We do a lot of deer, bear, fox, and some other more exotic like rams and the cows with the huge horns. It's a very interesting (and disgusting :haha: ) process. My OH deals with the yucky stuff, I help when it comes time to paint and put the hydrographics on :) we just started this a little over a yr ago and it targets such a specific group of people that we're still working on making it profitable. It is, but it's also expensive to do, so we just need more volume :)


----------



## fairyy

Pickletilly said:


> That's a good question as I work out now and I'm anxious to continue with it as its constant standing ab crunches throughout the routine. Hmmmm. But then I've heard exercising can help TTC. Idk!!
> 
> Stupid ff and ovu have put me back a day as my temp was high today :/ I would have been quite happy with an almost triphasic chart.

Yes, I think that way too that exercise only can help us getting fitter, healthier and ready for pregnancy. But people scare me with their talks.


----------



## fairyy

I am Pallavi. You can call me Pal. I am 30 and my DH is 35. We are Indians. I am a stay at home wifey because my visa doesn't provide me with a work permit though I have a masters degree in business management. So I pretty much do all the household stuff and spend my morning hours at my fav YMCA. :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hey pal, how long have you been ttc?


----------



## mirandaprice

I ignore most of the scare talk on these forums...people get really over the top with dos and donts and no matter which side you choose you're wrong.

When in doubt, ask your doctor...always the safest suggestion haha. But in all honesty many woman on here exercised before during and after ttc and they're fine


----------



## fairyy

We are kind of NTNP since beginning of 2013 (only September cycle was TTC). We have been actually TTC from this cycle only. Altogether this is my 16th cycle wishing for a baby. 

Last night I got to know that one of my childhood friend (like a sister only, younger than me ) is pregnant. She is 20weeks pregnant. I am so happy for her, but I told DH, "why in the world everyone else is pregnant but not us !!!'' DH replied for everything that happened to us it always took time. So how can this be different.


----------



## loulou82baby

Good morning ladies :) or afternoon ;)

It's so nice to learn everyone's names :) it's funny that we've never done that before :) I was trying to come up with a good topic for today...I was thinking we semi talked about pets, but maybe everyone could share a little more about any pets or kids in their lives? Mine is going to be kind of long (like usual :haha: ), so I'll post in a separate post :)


----------



## loulou82baby

I have two kids, Sarai (11) and Blake (6). Sarai takes charge of everything and is very strong willed, her teacher once told me that she will be president some day lol. Blake is very sweet and loves building things. He can take just about anything apart and put it back together. They both do very well in school (it's definitely harder for Blake with a adhd) and excel at anything electronic lol. They never get along and the fighting drives me nuts sometimes lol. We're working on my OH'S first baby ;)

I've posted a pic of my boys Bo Duke and Luke Duke. Bo is a Doberman/Shepherd mix we adopted from the animal shelter when he was a baby and Luke is a yellow Lab we got from a breeder because my OH has always wanted one. I want to get a little girl to name Daisy Duke and I'm looking at Shiba-Inu's and Pembroke Welsh Corgi's (not easy to find either around here!)

My kitties are Isabelle and Zeus, mother and son. They are both quite overweight and lovable lol. We just call them dog sized cats and they are the reason we could never have a really small dog lol.

We also have some fish and a bearded dragon named Lizzie. We've been spending a lot of time lately trying to get Lizzie accustomed to the dogs and cats, but he's definitely not a fan :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

I don't have any kids yet, this will be my first. A little boy, we're naming James Andrew (James is my husbands dad's name as well as my granddad and Uncles name, and Andrew is my dad's middle name....my husband wanted to name baby if it was a boy, and when he suggested to name after our dads it was so sweet I agreed :) )

My personal dogs, I have a 4/5 yr old snoodle (schnauzer/poodle mix) named Milo, I got him from a one of the awful puppy mill type pet stores and he was sick and on medication for almost a year after I got him, poor little guy had such anxiety, but he's so sweet and protective now...I feel awful though because he lives with my parents (long story short, our family dog was really old, and I couldn't bare to separate them when I moved in with my husband, and after he passed, my I let my mom and dad keep him as support)

The dogs that live with me currently are Duckett (a black lab) and Emma (yellow lab mix). Duckett is my husbands dog, he's had him for around 8-10 years, and this dog is HUGE, he weights 135lbs, but is beyond loving and sweet. Emma is the puppy I got with my husband (when she misbehaves shes my dog though :dohh: ) I got her from the human society, she's very sweet, and protective...but a pain in the butt cause she's still in her puppy years...so lots of chewing still. She's a little over a year now, I got her around 3-4months old.


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- that was sweet of you to let your parents keep your dog :) and so sweet of your dh to pick out a boy name so dear to your hearts <3 and those names sound so good together! :) isn't it amazing how different dogs are? My Doberman mix is so protective but a big chicken at the same time, but an even bigger love bug! :) my lab is only 1 1/2, so very much a puppy still and naughty lol. He will be huge (he's already a good 3 in taller than Bo) and he's so sweet. He's get in your face rude because he wants attention, but it's cute that he's so lovable :) when he's naughty I always tell my OH it's his dog lol, it's funny your DH says the same to you. And not to compare kids to dogs, but they're the same way with their personalities lol. They're so different that when I had Blake it was like learning how to parent all over again, and it's still like that to this day! :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

I have 1 son, Rand who is 11. I had him from my previous marriage but we separated when he was almost 2, so my current husband has been with him so long that he is pretty much his father in my eyes. Rand has Down Syndrome, and it was a complete shocker to us as we didn't know till he was born. Rand and I have had a amazing journey which is a totally long story I will save for another day ;) He has changed me for the best, and I think he is going to be an amazing big brother and I also hope that the new baby will love him just as much as everyone who meets him does! He's a magical charmer  

We have chosen the name Willow Jane Marie for expected baby number 2. Jane is my grandmothers name and Marie is mine, my mothers and my mothers mother (who passed away when my mom was 4) middle name.

I have 3 dogs, Slip is 5 and a rat terrier Chihuahua mix he is the leader in the house. Adelaide who just turned 3 is my princess, she is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. I saved money for a year to purchase her. She is the lap dog of the house. And Kraken is almost 2 and a Yorkie Shitzu mix...he is my annoying one, just cause he licks. I always tell him if he didn't have a licking problem he'd be my favorite cause he is so sweet. First dog I've never been able to break of chronic licking!

The boys are fixed, Adelaide isn't...I want to breed her once, but if it doesn't happen by this time next year I'm going to go ahead and fix her. I have a friend with a Cavalier male who wants to breed with her for pick of litter and I am fine with that, I just have to get a 3rd opinion on if she can breed. I was originally told she couldn't now I've been told she can. And I'm not putting my baby girl in that position till I know for sure.


----------



## mirandaprice

As much as I love Milo, I saw how attached my parents were to him and I just couldn't take him, not after losing our family dog of 15 years! He still loves me best though and gives me "hugs" when I visit them :)

Duckett is huge, but a big ol chicken. It's weird though, cause he does get aggressive with other male dogs, yet he hides when it thunders :haha: Emma, she's spunky...she thinks the living room is her race track...she's afraid of loud noises though...but she's more likely to bark/growl at strangers and stand in front of me. She used to get between me and my husband's sister and growl at her hahaha, dunno why. She's also an in your face dog, wants to sit practically in your lap, and press her face against yours. She smiles too, which is so strange to see on a dog, but she just gets this so happy look.

KK- that's a beautiful name! And I love that it has meaning to it as well! I'm sure your son will love his little sister so much :)


----------



## DD80

fairyy said:


> Actually I am sick of those negative tests. So I am trying to hold the testing as long as I can.
> 
> I talked to one of my friend who has a 8 month old daughter. I told her that I have joined YMCA since February and doing Pilate , Zumba, bodyattack, bodypump . . . 5times a week. She told me not to do these as we are TTC . I don't want to give up those classes. Bodyattack is a high intensity class. We do running, squats, tuck jumps, push ups etc in that class. So shall I continue doing it ? My OBGYN told me to workout 4 to 5 times a week when I visited her in October. But these lessmills classes are intense. But I feel better after the class mentally and physically. I was not very active earlier. But I think my body is now used to these activities. I was getting sore in Feb when I started but now I am ok . So what should I do ?

I do a lot of working out and until I'm told not to, I will still do it. I think you are fine.


----------



## DD80

Dream, I love the name Natasha! 

What a great idea Lou! I'm Danielle, I'm 33, and I'm an attorney. For the past 6 years, I've worked at the dept of environmental quality as a rules writer and legal support. My specialty is the clean air act. We have no children...I was never one that wanted children unless I had a real partner in life. But, now that I'm happy and in a good relationship, we have started trying.


----------



## loulou82baby

Kristi- i love that you picked a name close to your heart too :) and Willow is beautiful! Rand sounds like an amazing little man and I'm sure he will charm the heck out of his little sister too :) I'm guessing Slip is the smallest (and oldest obviously), making him king of the house :) the Cavaliers are beautiful dogs and if she can, I'm sure Adelaide will make some beautiful babies! Why do they think she can't be bred? And isn't it nuts how much we pay for our animals? The one's I'm looking at will definitely cost a pretty penny! Kraken reminds me of ax men lol...I love it! Luke's a licker too, but he's big enough to knock us all over lol. He also nibbles on cheeks and ears if you aren't paying attention!

Miranda- I would have done the same thing if my parents were in that position <3 and I understand, my baby girl was almost 14 when she passed, they truly are family. Not that I could ever replace her, but I think that's a big part of me wanting another girl :) Duckett and Emma sound sweet and like they love you very much <3 my boys love other dogs, they don't get aggressive with anyone other than each other lol, Luke just has a really bad habit of humping every dog he meets :haha: 

Danielle- I always dreamt of being an attorney! Your job sounds very rewarding :) being happy was a foreign thing to me until about 5 yrs ago when I met my OH, it's an amazing feeling :) I am really excited to have finally "met" everyone now! :)

I also really like Natasha, and Pal I'm not sure how to pronounce it, but it looks beautiful in writing! Is Kerri the common spelling in the uk? I really like it and I've never seen it like that :) usually it's Karey, Karie, Carrie, or Carey. 

I feel like I'm forgetting something I wanted to say :dohh: so I'll probably be back sooner or later with another page worth lol


----------



## fairyy

Neither I have any baby or any pet. :(
But I had dog and cat when I was a kid. And another cat when I was in college. That cat was adorable. Since when I had him as a pet I turned from a dog lover to cat person. Now a days I am more inclined towards cats than dogs. He died in 2009. I still miss him :cat:


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Kristi- i love that you picked a name close to your heart too :) and Willow is beautiful! Rand sounds like an amazing little man and I'm sure he will charm the heck out of his little sister too :) I'm guessing Slip is the smallest (and oldest obviously), making him king of the house :) the Cavaliers are beautiful dogs and if she can, I'm sure Adelaide will make some beautiful babies! Why do they think she can't be bred? And isn't it nuts how much we pay for our animals? The one's I'm looking at will definitely cost a pretty penny! Kraken reminds me of ax men lol...I love it! Luke's a licker too, but he's big enough to knock us all over lol. He also nibbles on cheeks and ears if you aren't paying attention!
> 
> Miranda- I would have done the same thing if my parents were in that position <3 and I understand, my baby girl was almost 14 when she passed, they truly are family. Not that I could ever replace her, but I think that's a big part of me wanting another girl :) Duckett and Emma sound sweet and like they love you very much <3 my boys love other dogs, they don't get aggressive with anyone other than each other lol, Luke just has a really bad habit of humping every dog he meets :haha:
> 
> Danielle- I always dreamt of being an attorney! Your job sounds very rewarding :) being happy was a foreign thing to me until about 5 yrs ago when I met my OH, it's an amazing feeling :) I am really excited to have finally "met" everyone now! :)
> 
> I also really like Natasha, and Pal I'm not sure how to pronounce it, but it looks beautiful in writing! Is Kerri the common spelling in the uk? I really like it and I've never seen it like that :) usually it's Karey, Karie, Carrie, or Carey.
> 
> I feel like I'm forgetting something I wanted to say :dohh: so I'll probably be back sooner or later with another page worth lol

They said that she had an inguinal hernia and that it would make it impossible for her to carry a litter. The 2nd doctor that saw her couldn't find a hernia anywhere and said that it may have repaired itself, if so there is no reason she can't breed. So I am going to have an ultrasound done on her to see if there is one or not.


----------



## DD80

I have a cat named Lola and a dog name coo. Coo was recently diagnosed with cancer. Joe has had her for 14 years or something....we think she's about 15. We chose to not have surgery (dr said he wasn't sure he could get it all - right by her lymph nodes, so probably spread too), but to let her live out her life blissfully ignorant and happy. Her bucket list is...food, treats, more food, treat, more treats, food....lol. So, she gets lots of what she wants. She has become quite the beggar! We call her our gold plated dog because of all her vet bills in recent years...lol but, it's the price we pay for a quiet household. She's a good pup....(mostly lol).

Lola has been with me since she fit in my hand and she's going to be 11 in August. Time flies. We call her our platinum plated kitty because of her recent surgery (she had bladder stones). She's the cuddliest, grumpiest cat you'll ever meet - just like her mom! ;-)


----------



## loulou82baby

Pal- I'm sorry about your cat :hugs: I love mine too! 

Kristi- I'm hoping you get great news when you take her for an ultrasound! I wonder if they feel like we do with the ticking biological clock? :haha:

Danielle- that is too funny- gold and platinum plated :) 

I'm sorry about Coo, but if she's blissfully ignorant and happy, I agree to let her be and let her enjoy the time she has :hugs: 

You cracked me up about Lola! I'm sure she's as sweet as she is grumpy :)


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies :) 

So what is everyone's favorite hobbies/interests? 

It's hard for me to decide on my favorites! I love game nights with my kids (when there is no fighting lol), reading, cooking, gardening, and traveling. 

We usually all travel together, but next weekend my OH and I are taking a solo trip to his brother's in PA (it's been about 4 yrs since we've gone anywhere alone!) And the following week I'm taking the kids to visit my dad in IN.

We also all do gardening together, the kids love it :) we usually pre-grow our plants from seed to put in the garden :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Photography has always been one of my hobbies, so its also now by far my favorite job ever lol! I love cooking too, and trying new things to make. I'm a craft nut, and I realized this after cleaning out the craft room to make it the nursery. Thankful I have a storage building. Rand and I are very outdoorsy people, if I had two trees close enough together I'd retire and be a hammock lady and just lounge in my hammock all day.


----------



## fairyy

Ciara, it's so nice that you are coming up with new topic of discussion everyday :thumbup:

I love to cook and try new recipes. My husband is an absolute foodie. :)
Exercise has become my new hobby/passion recently. I do live sports but prefer to watch on TV. 

I love water parks btw. Hope to visit one in summer. Last we went to Sea-world, San Antonio in September. 

Where do all you lovely ladies live ? We are now in a Houston, Texas.


----------



## mirandaprice

I love baking! But I dont do it often because it gets so expensive :(

I fish occasionally with my husband but I get bored if I dont catch anything lol

My most recent endeavour is I started a garden. And things are actually growing... :haha: I'm so excited! 

I live in south Florida :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

I'm in Texarkana Arkansas, we just got a water park here last year :D


----------



## Pickletilly

Love reading about you lot :)

As most of you know, I have two cats, Tilly and Pickle. I love them. They're absolutely mad and run around like lunatics, there's a lot of face plants and slips as we have wooden floor so they are great entertainment. That's it!

I love baking, and make-up. Its amazing how you can change what the eye see's, how much confidence it can bring to some people, and I would love to be a make-up artist one day. Maybe. Sounds quite pathetic haha. 

I live in england, near London.


----------



## mirandaprice

I used to want to be a hairstylist or makeup artist...its so rewarding to make people feel good about themselves :)


----------



## Pickletilly

My temp has been almost exactly the same for four days now! I've checked my thermo is working properly so what's going on?? Hmph.


----------



## loulou82baby

I live in Batavia, NY, between Buffalo and Rochester (if you've ever heard of them :haha: ), but nowhere near NYC (it's about 6 hrs from us, and I've never been there :haha: )

We have two amusement parks with water parks in them fairly close to us (the one closest is so expensive though, like $50 for one ticket for one day! We go when we get deals on tickets :) ) and we have just a water park in one of the hotels about 3 minutes from my house, but I've never been there :haha: I've heard it's pretty small and geared more towards younger kids.


----------



## loulou82baby

Kristi- "hammock lady" had me :rofl:

Miranda- I love watching the new life form and grow in the garden! And my first time I was in awe that I could actually do it :haha:

Pickle- when I was younger I thought I wanted to do hair and make-up, but I got creeper out by the people that didn't wash regularly lol. I have a cousin who is a hair and make-up artist in NYC, and she loves it! It is amazing how much you can change they way someone looks!

And it may be good with your temp, esp since it's totally different than normal!


----------



## loulou82baby

Is there topic anyone else wants to ask about? I don't want anyone to think I'm trying to "take over" :haha: I love hearing about you ladies and your lives :)

What are your favorite things about where you live? And what don't you like? 

My favorites are our school district (it's in the top 100 in the country) and the beauty of the mountains that is not far from us. If you travel 2 hrs in one direction you have beautiful mountains and about an hr in the other direction you have beautiful vineyards :)

My dislikes are the winters (it snowed again yesterday). The taxes in NY are ridiculous (just as an example, my OH grossed $800 in his check last week, but brought home $540). The people aren't great in the town we actually live in (thankfully we're just past that school district and my kids go to the next school district over). The people here aren't friendly at all and there's a substantial amount of crime and drugs in the city of Batavia even though it's a very small city (we live outside the actual city), a lot of people treat it like a big city. Idk if any of that makes sense :haha:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Guess I am late to the party. I have a DD almost 2 yrs. Her name is Janelle. I live in Essex near London in the UK. I have no pets. I live close to bus stops and tube stations and that is what i like about my area lol. How is everyone today? Hope k?

Loulou please carry on with the topics , cos it is good to take our mind off ttc.

Pickle change is good in tww, so good luck hun xx


----------



## mirandaprice

I live 3hrs from Orlando...so lots of water parks/amusement parks by me :haha: 

I love the beaches, always been my favorite thing about FL. Born and raises here, used to go every single weekend when I was younger....I'm so pale now you'd never know I'm native here hahaha. When I lived in NY people were always so shocked.

And I love FL winters, usually no colder then 60-70s and breezy.

I hate the humidity. You step outside and its like walking straight into an oven, just steam and heat, especially if its gunna rain or just rained...which happens a lot. (I dont mind the rain though)

Pickle- almost same temps could be a good change :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Our city has grown so much in the last 15 years...some of it for the good since I like to eat and there are a LOT of restaurants, but that's a double edged sword cause it has affected our business 20 miles away in a much smaller country city. With gas prices as high as they are we lost a lot of business over the last 10 years.

But I love the street I live on, we moved on a dead end street occupied by people who have lived here forever, or that they are now living in their parents/grandparents house. In fact, our house was the neighbors grandparents till they passed away. Everyone looks out for everyone here and that's a good feeling. Our house is on 5 acres, and there is a large pasture that is open from one end to the other, our neighbors have cows and horses so they are always in our backyard (in the pasture area) and I love it...cause I don't have to maintain the grass, they do it for me lol!


----------



## loulou82baby

I have a house on either side of me and 2 directly across the street. My neighbors on either side are elderly, the one couple is sweet and the other couple is crabby and rotten. They throw stuff in our yard and blow their leaves in our yard! Our neighbors across the street are nice and one of them has kids the same ages as mine so they all play together :) 

Kristi- I hate how that happens to family owned businesses! I hop you guys are able to keep it up and running :)

Natasha- what do you think the best part of the UK is? And I really like the name Janelle! Watch out, she's creeping up on her terrible two's lol ;)

Miranda- I'm so jealous! I love FL, as I've said before :) I love the humidity, but it was a huge shocker at first! :) I think the humidity in MS and LA was worse than FL.


Doing good here :) Trying to keep my mind off the tww (definitely mission impossible lol). We spent yesterday raking our front yard and I'm sore! There were stones from our driveway everywhere from the snow plow, and some dead leaves,so we got those raked up (well most of them, I started getting blisters on my hands so I quit lol), we'll finish this week :) I can't wait to plant flowers! :)

I'm not sure what to make of this tww yet. I had some obvious cramps yesterday, but it could be from all the work (after raking I had to give our muddy boys showers because they like to tackle each other in the muddiest places lol, but this required me carrying them through the house, and they're heavy!) And I'm sore everywhere, so idk if my (.)(.) are sore from that or other reasons lol. I had a temp spike of .5 today, but I also know progesterone is supposed to peak around now and I had a crazy dream right before I woke up (don't know if dreams can affect bbt?). We'll see what tomorrow brings :)

How is everyone else?


----------



## loulou82baby

Topic for today- what type of parent are you or do you think you will be? Strict? Passive? The disciplinarian? The spoiler?

I find myself to be more strict than I intended to be. I see so many young kids get in terrible predicaments because they're parents don't pay attention (and some that do have parents that pay attention). Technology is great, but I feel it's growing our kids up too fast. When I was a kid we played outside instead of texting friends or having video chats on the computer. I limit my kids time on electronics and encourage them to play outside. Neither one of them will have a cell phone for a long time lol. 

I am a believer in chores to teach responsibility. And we also do a reward system to give them an incentive to not fight. It seems so hard to teach kids now that in life you have to work to earn the things you want! My kids see all their friends with phones and iPods and tablets and every video game ever created and think we're just being rotten lol. We try and spoil them with things like traveling instead. They get to see how different people live and the difference in cultures. New Orleans was a wondrous place to them and they learned more from being there than they ever could from a book or computer! 

I definitely haven't come close to perfecting my parenting skills lol. Even with my 2, they both require different things, so it's a new journey every day :)


----------



## mirandaprice

I don't think there is any place worse with humidity then FL during the summer. We get daily afternoon thunderstorms most years, and if there's any chance of rain, it get's stagnant and sticky :haha: Maybe in the tropics, but anything north I find it hard to believe humidity can compete!

I think I'll be a semi strict parent. I agree with you about all the technology now a days. I grew up playing outside, I didn't get a cellphone until I was 12, and even then I didn't use it...ever :haha: I hate hate hate seeing families out the dinner and every single one of them is glued to a phone/ipad/whatever, it's not only in my opinion rude, it's heartbreaking. If your child can't enjoy your company, and you need to distract them with games or shows on an ipad, there's something wrong.

Luckily, both my husband and I agree our kids not getting any of that stuff until he's older! He can play outside and be a productive/creative child!

(I also think I'll be more lenient then my husband :dohh: I can't even discipline the dogs without feeling bad)


----------



## Krissykat1006

My husband and I were talking about parenting the other day. With Rand it's more relaxed seeing what he does and can do. With the new baby we know that we don't want a technology kid. We both grew up in the country and playing outdoors and using your imagination was just the normal thing! I don't want my kid to have to rely on electronics to entertain her. We want to make learning fun and want her to know there is so much more out there than she even realizes. I will be strict on dating and make up and clothing. I never cared much about those things myself when I was a teenage, but kids today I feel are being forced to grow up much to fast and its up to us to preserve their childhood for them. All we can do is our best though, and hope we did something right :)


----------



## fairyy

I agree with Miranda as we would like to be semi strict parents. We would want our kid to communicate with us whatever she/he feels. We will adore our kid but don't want to hand over the techy stuff like ipad, ipod so soon. He/she should enjoy being a kid first then can be a technology master.


----------



## Pickletilly

It's hard with the tech cause I know what it feels like to be the kid without what everyone else has. I def agree with you ladies and I hate seeing kids with iPhones and game things etc I even see toddlers in their pushchairs with iPads. I would rather my kids didn't have anything techy for themselves until the teen years, they can use our stuff but only to borrow. 

With the parenting I think it will be a steep learning curve for us and the child, and I will take it how it comes as I have no idea if I will turn out to be the parent I think I will. Does that make sense? 

Another temp exactly the same, I tested the bbt in my hand and it was different so I guess I'm on a roll with these flat temps. I've researched and it's common so not good or bad. :shrug:


----------



## fairyy

Kerry, don't worry about the temps. Its fine as long as its above cover-line. You have ovulated and now fingers crossed for those two pink lines.


----------



## loulou82baby

Looks like we all agree on the electronics :) I do let my kids "borrow" mine and they do have some really good computer programs that I let them practice on a couple days a week. I just like them to use their imaginations (which a lot of kids don't have these days!) To make up games inside and out, and we have plenty of board games and cards games too :)

Kerri- it looks as though your temp was a little different today ;) those are some steady temps! When I was chart stalking the other day I came across some serious flat temp bfp charts on ff! Like strait across til o and strait across after, then started rising at like 14dpo or so :dohh: I wonder if their charts always looked like that, or if it was just the bfp ones...hmmm? Don't feel bad because I can't figure out what the heck mine's doing! :haha: I've been burning up, but these are the lowest temps I think I've had! So weird lol :shrug:

So ladies, I keep feeling hopeful for this cycle and then trying to talk myself out of it lol. I feel like af could show any second :dohh: which has had a part in getting my hopes up because I'm only 8dpo, but then I'm like oh crap, what if af is just gonna show up really early :dohh: I'm not driving myself crazy just yet lol, but I would like to know before we leave for PA on Friday. Af is due Monday and I'm leaving for IN mon or tues. I keep telling myself patience, patience, patience lol...it's working so far :) I feel pretty calm and relaxed, other than those little arguments with myself :haha:

How are you all getting on? I'm having a hard time thinking of a good topic for today...any ideas?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Nice temps ladies

loulou it could be id. It is good that you are feeling good about this cycle though.

I don't really have any symptoms and I just feel that i am trying to make some up just to make myself feel good. On the other hand my temp is k, got kinda of a rise this morning. I will try and post it later if u ladies don't mind. Tomorrow is 10 dpo and if I get a temp rise then i test if not i don't bother. 
I am not optimistic about this cycle though, i just kinda felt lost from like 3 dpo. Oh well it is what it is.

Pal, Kerry and DD how are you all feeling about this cycle?


----------



## Pickletilly

:haha: I reckon my temp would have been the same again if I'd had an ounce of sleep!! 

:hugs: well done for being hopeful Lou (sorry but your name is forever Lou to me!!) the feeling of AF is very common in BFP stories so.. Just ride the rollercoaster, that's all we can do. 

Dream, I'm not sure how I feel. I'm so used to negatives that I just expect it now. I don't have any symptoms apart from back ache but it gets like that sometimes. I'm not hopeful or unhopeful I guess. Just wishing I had some symptoms to cheer me along yet another cycle.

I've got a girls night out on Saturday so I'm really hoping to know by then. I reaaaaaaaaally would love to be "sick" and not able to come out!


----------



## fairyy

Hi ladies :hi:
I am also not feeling great from yesterday. Not sure it is from food I am eating or something else or just PMS. Today I had zero motivation to attend my group exercise classes. But somehow completed all the classes I aimed for. :bodyb:

Now who is going to do the cleaning and cooking for me. Guess I have to do it on my own. :sleep: 

I want to wait and test on Good Friday. I am around 8/9dpo. AF is due on 15th. Just a week to go. I am also so used to those BFNs and AFs but I believe strongly that God is going to grant me a BFP soon and to you all lovely ladies. :) Btw seems my cm has dried up. I was getting abundant creamy cm but now gone totally.


----------



## fairyy

What are your plans for long weekend ladies ? We don't have any plan as DH might has to work. Weather is very nice today here in Houston. But the fierce summer is not far away. Its going to be one year since we moved to Houston in May.


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> I am also not feeling great from yesterday. Not sure it is from food I am eating or something else or just PMS. Today I had zero motivation to attend my group exercise classes. But somehow completed all the classes I aimed for. :bodyb:
> 
> Now who is going to do the cleaning and cooking for me. Guess I have to do it on my own. :sleep:
> 
> I want to wait and test on Good Friday. I am around 8/9dpo. AF is due on 15th. Just a week to go. I am also so used to those BFNs and AFs but I believe strongly that God is going to grant me a BFP soon and to you all lovely ladies. :) Btw seems my cm has dried up. I was getting abundant creamy cm but now gone totally.

same here with the dry cm situation :shrug:. :thumbup: for u for waiting that long.


----------



## fairyy

Actually I am waiting till Tuesday. If I don't come on Tuesday, then there is a chance that AF might show up on Wednesday. If no AF till Wednesday night, then I can hope for a BFP on Friday and that would be a Good Friday or Easter BFP. That is our mission right, *Easter BFP*...:)

But I think we can trust our hpt results if we take it this weekend as AF is due Monday/Tuesday for most of us.


----------



## Dreambaby69

yea EASTER BFP. I really really really wish that we all get our BFP.


----------



## fairyy

Yay, who knows we might be a week away from our BFPs.


----------



## Pickletilly

It's my birthday on Good Friday, would be a lovely present :kiss:


----------



## fairyy

Pickletilly said:


> It's my birthday on Good Friday, would be a lovely present :kiss:

I have a got a good feeling about you, don't know why, may be intuition. :flower:
Fingers crossed for a birthday :bfp:


----------



## DD80

Good luck pickle! I really hope this is your month!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck pickle, hope u have a nice bfp before ur birthday xx


----------



## loulou82baby

I just <3 you ladies! I love coming on here and reading about everyone and seeing all the support that's given :hugs:

I'm wishing for an Easter bfp for all of us, but I definitely wouldn't mind if it came sooner :haha: 

You are all welcome to call me either name, I don't mind at all :)

Kerri- that would be a fantastic bday present! 

I have everything crossed for each and every one of you! :hugs:

I got a bfn with fmu, but I'm ok with it :) there's still plenty of time until af on Monday and there's always next cycle if this one doesn't bring a bfp.

I have to go pick my mom up so I'll try and check back later today :) have a great day ladies <3


----------



## fairyy

Ciara, don't worry about BFN. We all are still in till the AF shows. But I hope we remain AF free and get our BFP. 

I am feeling so heavy like I am lifting my body with each step. May be it is due to bloating. In the morning it felt like as if I am going to start AF in any minute. But I am only 9/10dpo. And my LP is 14days. From last night I feel like something is leaking, but there is nothing to be seen. So far I am trying to enjoy my AF free days at least till Sunday night.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Loulou 9dpo is way early. FX we nailed that sucker xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

My chart as promised, any input is welcomed x

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4e78de


----------



## fairyy

Natasha, your chart looks great, kind of triphasic. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Please please please pray for me ladies. Ff gave me triphasic chart yesterday and I got a temp spike this morning. I got a squinter on ic 9dpo and another squinter 10 dpo on ic. I will test with frer and update later ladies. Yikes i am getting really excited. Good luck to all xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Dreambaby69 said:


> Please please please pray for me ladies. Ff gave me triphasic chart yesterday and I got a temp spike this morning. I got a squinter on ic 9dpo and another squinter 10 dpo on ic. I will test with frer and update later ladies. Yikes i am getting really excited. Good luck to all xx


YAAAYY everything crossed for you dream!!!!!!! :happydance:
Can you post your squinters? Can't wait for you to test again. Yippee!
Good luck :dust:

Sadly my temp dropped today and it def isn't high. Also no symptoms or squinters.


----------



## mirandaprice

Keeping everything crossed for you dream!!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Love of baby dust and positive thoughts coming your way Dream!


----------



## fairyy

OMG Natasha. What a news :yipee::wohoo::happydance:
Pic please :)

Ciara, Your chart looks great too with temp rise. Good luck :)


----------



## fairyy

Pickletilly said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Please please please pray for me ladies. Ff gave me triphasic chart yesterday and I got a temp spike this morning. I got a squinter on ic 9dpo and another squinter 10 dpo on ic. I will test with frer and update later ladies. Yikes i am getting really excited. Good luck to all xx
> 
> 
> YAAAYY everything crossed for you dream!!!!!!! :happydance:
> Can you post your squinters? Can't wait for you to test again. Yippee!
> Good luck :dust:
> 
> Sadly my temp dropped today and it def isn't high. Also no symptoms or squinters.Click to expand...

Hold on hun. You are still in. How long is your LP ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

OMG:wohoo:OMG:wohoo:OMG:wohoo:. Ladies i think this is it. Please tell me that this is it. :happydance:
My frer today 11dpo, please tell me u see it too :happydance:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4e78de
 



Attached Files:







new.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 48


----------



## oregoon

Dreambaby69 said:


> OMG:wohoo:OMG:wohoo:OMG:wohoo:. Ladies i think this is it. Please tell me that this is it. :happydance:
> My frer today 11dpo, please tell me u see it too :happydance:

Dreambaby I totally see it! Congrats


----------



## Dreambaby69

oregoon said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> OMG:wohoo:OMG:wohoo:OMG:wohoo:. Ladies i think this is it. Please tell me that this is it. :happydance:
> My frer today 11dpo, please tell me u see it too :happydance:
> 
> Dreambaby I totally see it! CongratsClick to expand...

thank u thank u sooo much :happydance:


----------



## Pickletilly

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS DREAM!! I see it! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> CONGRATS DREAM!! I see it! :hugs::hugs:

Thank you PICKLE. You ladies are next now :happydance:. I am sooooooooo happy xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

Whoooo hooo!!! I see that line!! Stick little bean stick! :D So happy for you!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Whoooo hooo!!! I see that line!! Stick little bean stick! :D So happy for you!!!

Yea please stick little one stick. Thank u KK :happydance::happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha, you did it!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so frigging excited for you hun! Yay! Yay! Yay! Congrats! <3&#9825;&#9829;


----------



## loulou82baby

P.S. ladies- my temp went ridiculously high because I may or may not have had a little too much to drink last night :haha: my mom was with the kids so we went out for wings/drinks, and I definitely had more drink than wings :haha: I drank draft beer (I usually can't stand beer) for the first time too, and I remember everything up until we got home, then I remember nothing :dohh: first time that's ever happened to me :dohh: thankfully I feel great after taking a little nap :haha: other than this, nothing to report here :haha:

How is everyone? Natasha gave us a great start to bfps, we need to keep it going, and we still have time :) FX'ed ladies!

Pal- you asked about what we're doing for the long weekend, my kids are off from yesterday until the day after Easter, so it's a pretty good amount of time off :) we usually go somewhere warm (like Florida) but this year we're only going to my dad's in Indiana :) I'm still excited though :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Natasha, you did it!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am so frigging excited for you hun! Yay! Yay! Yay! Congrats! <3&#9825;

:happydance: Thanks loulou x


----------



## fairyy

Natasha, you are preggo. So happy for you. :hugs:
Have you told your DH yet or not ? Or planning any surprise announcement for him ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Natasha, you are preggo. So happy for you. :hugs:
> Have you told your DH yet or not ? Or planning any surprise announcement for him ?

Thank u Pal , I guess i am preggo haha. i told dd in front of dh that she has till december to move out of her bed and when he asked why, I showed him my pee stick :haha: lol.


----------



## fairyy

I have never had that kind of experience with alcohol. But I definitely feel sleepy when I drink some. Have it Ciara, you might not have a chance to have it for few months. ;)

Natasha, share your symptoms for symptom spotters. :haha:
Btw I am now tempted to POAS after your BFP. :dohh:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Lol pal go for it. :test::test:

As far as symptoms go

1-2 dpo nothing

3 dpo sharp twinge on the right side

4dpo thick creamy cm and diarrhea am and pm

5 dpo nothing creamy cm

6 dpo absolutely nothing

7 dpo little creamy cm, mood swing, felt lightheaded twice, sudden hunger and very gassy

8 dpo absolutely nothing creamy cm

9 dpo absolutely nothing questionable squinter on ic

10 dpo serious cramps all day and all night couldn't sleep, ff confirmed chart as triphasic and another squinter on ic and sticky cm

11 dpo another temp spike and cramps continued and :bfp: on frer.


----------



## fairyy

I am having same symptoms Natasha. CM is back yesterday but not much. I am very campy, gassy and bloated. Increased bowel movements. 

I am scared like hell to test. You know I have been getting BFNs since last 15months. I can't take it anymore. If I test BFN now, then I am going to console myself that it is early for the test to turn positive. But if I wait and take after Tuesday then I can be sure that its going to be a BFP. Please send some prayers. I am going crazy mad. :wacko:

Natasha, if you don't mind then would tell me your BD days in relation to +opk and before that ?


----------



## mirandaprice

I had cramps and gas with my bfp!


Congrats dream! !!!! I'm so excited for you, that is definitely two lines!


----------



## Pickletilly

I get cramps and gas every darn month :haha:


----------



## fairyy

Me too. That is usual PMS symptoms for me. But whenever I do exercise and stay active I don't feel those that early around 8/9dpo. But why I feel those now and some pinching sensation on my hips. But can't attribute it to anything unless I get answer either way. Going crazy lol. 

Come on BFPs. We need more...


----------



## fairyy

So that creamy cm is pretty much back, it vanished for two/three days in between. I do get that two/three days before AF but I am 5days away from AF. Still I have that heavy feeling. Feels like as if I have put on 5extra pounds.:sick:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> I get cramps and gas every darn month :haha:

LOL! I am, have been and will be gassy. Only difference is now I don't care if my husband is in the same room. He must deal with it. :winkwink:


----------



## fairyy

Krissykat1006 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> I get cramps and gas every darn month :haha:
> 
> LOL! I am, have been and will be gassy. Only difference is now I don't care if my husband is in the same room. He must deal with it. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol :rofl:


----------



## fairyy

fairyy said:


> So that creamy cm is pretty much back, it vanished for two/three days in between. I do get that two/three days before AF but I am 5days away from AF. Still I have that heavy feeling. Feels like as if I have put on 5extra pounds.:sick:

Can luteal phase change once in a while ? Is that happening to me this cycle ?


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> OMG:wohoo:OMG:wohoo:OMG:wohoo:. Ladies i think this is it. Please tell me that this is it. :happydance:
> My frer today 11dpo, please tell me u see it too :happydance:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4e78de

:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::crib::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Holy crap dream! I about crapped my pants! I'm so freakin crazy excited for you, I can hardly contain myself. Wwwwoooooohhhhooooooooo!!! 

:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::crib::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> I am having same symptoms Natasha. CM is back yesterday but not much. I am very campy, gassy and bloated. Increased bowel movements.
> 
> I am scared like hell to test. You know I have been getting BFNs since last 15months. I can't take it anymore. If I test BFN now, then I am going to console myself that it is early for the test to turn positive. But if I wait and take after Tuesday then I can be sure that its going to be a BFP. Please send some prayers. I am going crazy mad. :wacko:
> 
> Natasha, if you don't mind then would tell me your BD days in relation to +opk and before that ?

I don't mind at all. We bd 5 and 4 days before o skipped a day, bd 2 days before o ( day of first + opk), bd the day of o and a day after o ( All pm)


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> OMG:wohoo:OMG:wohoo:OMG:wohoo:. Ladies i think this is it. Please tell me that this is it. :happydance:
> My frer today 11dpo, please tell me u see it too :happydance:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4e78de
> 
> :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::crib::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Holy crap dream! I about crapped my pants! I'm so freakin crazy excited for you, I can hardly contain myself. Wwwwoooooohhhhooooooooo!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::crib::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

Thanks DD, I still can't believe it myself lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> I had cramps and gas with my bfp!
> 
> 
> Congrats dream! !!!! I'm so excited for you, that is definitely two lines!

Thank you Miranda xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Good morning my lovelies :)

Natasha- I'm so excited for you! Has it sunk in yet? A huge congrats again hun!

How are the rest of you ladies? 

Afm- not a whole heck of a lot :) 11dpo and temp went back to normal, but I like the way my chart looks lol, even if I discard the temp from yesterday my temp is still up :) not putting too much into it of course (but a girl can hope right? :haha: ) I haven't been poas a lot because we've had so much going on, it's kinda nice, but fmu was a bfn. Still have a couple days tho :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Lou your chart is triphasic, no?

Bfn, cramps coming on now, and temp isn't as high as it usually is so I'm gonna count myself out :(


----------



## loulou82baby

Kerri- I miss saying Pickle lol. Idk if it's triphasic, I'm not a good judge of that when it comes to my own charts, plus I feel like if I say it is then I'll be more disappointed with a bfn :haha:

Your temp went up today, your chart is looking quite good still :) are you spotting at all? Let's hope for some shy bfp's together :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Good morning my lovelies :)
> 
> Natasha- I'm so excited for you! Has it sunk in yet? A huge congrats again hun!
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies?
> 
> Afm- not a whole heck of a lot :) 11dpo and temp went back to normal, but I like the way my chart looks lol, even if I discard the temp from yesterday my temp is still up :) not putting too much into it of course (but a girl can hope right? :haha: ) I haven't been poas a lot because we've had so much going on, it's kinda nice, but fmu was a bfn. Still have a couple days tho :)

It absolutely has not sunk in yet. I am getting a bit of very light brown cm when i wipe which i think is ib. I tested again this morning and it is slightly darker than yesterday and more pink. Hope you ladies don't mind if i update my progression pics? 

loulou ur chart i would say is triphasic and I am keeping everything crossed for u.

pickle no spotting is definitely good and ur chart looks good fx

pal and DD when are u ladies testing?

I am keeping u ladies in my prayers for BFP's


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Lou your chart is triphasic, no?
> 
> Bfn, cramps coming on now, and temp isn't as high as it usually is so I'm gonna count myself out :(

Cramps can be good sign FX


----------



## Dreambaby69

Double post


----------



## Dreambaby69

Dreambaby69 said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I have never had that kind of experience with alcohol. But I definitely feel sleepy when I drink some. Have it Ciara, you might not have a chance to have it for few months. ;)
> 
> Natasha, share your symptoms for symptom spotters. :haha:
> Btw I am now tempted to POAS after your BFP. :dohh:
> 
> well I drank wine mothers day and my birthday which was O day and day after O :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## DD80

I think cramps are normal, as long as there isn't a lot of bleeding. Brown spotting sounds fine. Post progression pics! This is exciting! I want to see everything!


----------



## amariee

Totally lost track of this tread, congrats to who already got their bfp! AF is now due on Easter. I think it would be so awesome to leave my DS a note in one of his plastic eggs saying he will be big brother.


----------



## mrshan

I'm still here, and still in the TWW. FF moved my AF from the 16th to the 20th because it says that my O was on CD19, so I'm currently 6DPO. No real symptoms here, and my temps are still going up, so fingers crossed for all of us. 

Dream, congrats on your BFP! So excited for you!


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- post your dang progression already! ;) of course we wanna see it!

Ama- that's a really cute idea! :)

Lesli- no symptoms can be a great sign:)

I'm keeping my FX'ed for all of us! And I'm choosing to ignore my chart at the moment :haha: we'll see what happens ladies :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Ama and lesli- your charts are both looking good so far! :) hope you dont mind me stalking ;)


----------



## fairyy

Ciara, your chart definitely looks like triphasic to me. 

Kerry, hold on to that hope. AF is still out of sight which is good right ! :)

Natasha, definitely post those progression pics. 

All ladies in TWW, be optimistic and hold on. We are still in. :dust:

AFM: I woke up this morning before my alarm beeped. Because these bad cramps woke me up. I tried to fall asleep but couldn't. So I thought AF would be here when I visit bathroom. But not yet. Now feeling a bit better after workout. :) Constantly checking for spotting. Forgot to say (TMI though) had diarrhea this morning.


----------



## Pickletilly

Your symptoms sound good fairyy, good luck :thumbup:

Dream def post pics! 

Lou I'm used to pickle anyway :haha: when you say Kerry I'm like there's another Kerry here?! I thought triphasic meant temps went up three times. I get what you mean though. We build ourselves up.. 

My temps are pretty much useless as I haven't slept for more than three hours straight in like 4 days now!

No spotting yet, 11dpo (today) is the usual start-spotting-day so we shall see if I make it to the end of the day without.


----------



## fairyy

I am 11dpo too. How long is you LP ? Excuse me if I have already asked that ! :wacko:

I am happy that its Friday. I will get to spend two days with DH and get distracted from symptom spotting. Then who knows what the coming week will bring !!! :?: I can't tell you how nervous I am. . .


----------



## Dreambaby69

K ladies, I will post it when i get home. Just finished work and am on my phone


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> I am 11dpo too. How long is you LP ? Excuse me if I have already asked that ! :wacko:
> 
> I am happy that its Friday. I will get to spend two days with DH and get distracted from symptom spotting. Then who knows what the coming week will bring !!! :?: I can't tell you how nervous I am. . .

pal cramp is definitely good fx for u Hun xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

amariee said:


> Totally lost track of this tread, congrats to who already got their bfp! AF is now due on Easter. I think it would be so awesome to leave my DS a note in one of his plastic eggs saying he will be big brother.

Your chart looks good :thumbup:, and that will be an awesome way to tell Ds x


----------



## Dreambaby69

mrshan said:


> I'm still here, and still in the TWW. FF moved my AF from the 16th to the 20th because it says that my O was on CD19, so I'm currently 6DPO. No real symptoms here, and my temps are still going up, so fingers crossed for all of us.
> 
> Dream, congrats on your BFP! So excited for you!

Thanks and welcome back mrshan. Good luck xx


----------



## Pickletilly

fairyy said:


> I am 11dpo too. How long is you LP ? Excuse me if I have already asked that ! :wacko:
> 
> I am happy that its Friday. I will get to spend two days with DH and get distracted from symptom spotting. Then who knows what the coming week will bring !!! :?: I can't tell you how nervous I am. . .

My longest so far has been 14 days using b vitamins but this cycle I stopped them so it's anybody's guess really. You?


----------



## fairyy

Mine is 14days. So I shouldn't start AF at least by Monday/Tuesday. 

I don't have any idea what's going on with me as I am not temping or testing this cycle.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Here it is ladies. Just finished my dinner . Top is yesterday and bottom is today x
 



Attached Files:







Frer 12 dpo.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mirandaprice

Those lines are looking beautiful dream! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you ladies!


----------



## fairyy

Pretty good lines. :)

Do you have those cramps and heavy feeling ?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Yep todays lines look even better :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Dreambaby69 said:


> Here it is ladies. Just finished my dinner . Top is yesterday and bottom is today x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

I've survived 11dpo with no spotting for the first time in months.
*waits for high five* don't leave me hangin'!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> I've survived 11dpo with no spotting for the first time in months.
> *waits for high five* don't leave me hangin'!

HIGH FIVE !!!!!! Please Please Please more :bfp:


----------



## fairyy

Pickletilly said:


> I've survived 11dpo with no spotting for the first time in months.
> *waits for high five* don't leave me hangin'!

High Five :flower:
Roll on 12dpo, 13dpo, 14dpo. . .dpo without spotting and AF :winkwink:


----------



## amariee

Thanks Dreambaby and your lines look great :)


----------



## fairyy

So got some creamy cm again in the evening. Felt like AF coming. I compared my cm and bowel movement to other cycles and it is pretty much similar. Just only thing different is creamy cm is constant from after ovulation till now this time, just was not there for two days in between. Honestly I think AF would be here on Sunday/Monday. No way I can last without AF even till Tuesday. Oh my crazy body.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> I've survived 11dpo with no spotting for the first time in months.
> *waits for high five* don't leave me hangin'!


Whoo hoo!! That is awesome :D :happydance: you go girl!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks ladies :D

Temp dropped back down today, tinged cm and a bfn on a superdrug test (drugstore, similar to frer and known to give positives up to a week before AF!) And AF due tomorrow or the next depending on vit free lp. 

Boo. Hoo. :(


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Thanks ladies :D
> 
> Temp dropped back down today, tinged cm and a bfn on a superdrug test (drugstore, similar to frer and known to give positives up to a week before AF!) And AF due tomorrow or the next depending on vit free lp.
> 
> Boo. Hoo. :(

pickle ur temp is still up and it didn't drop, it dipped. U r very much still in the race Hun. I am keeping everything crossed for u xx Good luck


----------



## Pickletilly

Dreambaby69 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :D
> 
> Temp dropped back down today, tinged cm and a bfn on a superdrug test (drugstore, similar to frer and known to give positives up to a week before AF!) And AF due tomorrow or the next depending on vit free lp.
> 
> Boo. Hoo. :(
> 
> pickle ur temp is still up and it didn't drop, it dipped. U r very much still in the race Hun. I am keeping everything crossed for u xx Good luckClick to expand...

Thanks :hugs: it actually dipped to 36.61 :blush: I took it again to give myself hope and it gave me 36.66. Bad I know.


----------



## fairyy

Temp is still looking good Kerry :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Just remember that even if AF shows that the fact you had a positive change in your cycle this month is cause to celebrate!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

how is everyone today? Any update? Loulou, pal, DD.
 



Attached Files:







13 dpo frer.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## fairyy

Awesome progression Natasha :thumbup:
Today's BFP looks just perfect :happydance:. Hope you are doing good and your IB stopped.


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies.

So I had one ic left and thought why not hey. I only went and got a faint line!!!!!! But its sooooooo faint it could be a fluke. And it doesn't pick up on camera. And I went out drinking last night thinking it was game over :( can alcohol give faint lines? Anyway I can't test again right now and oh doesn't think its worth getting excited about but actually admitted he sees something just doesn't want me to get my hopes up. Hmmmmmmmmm

So I tried to edit so it would show up but it doesn't really. In real life the line goes right across not like a smudge in the pics (if you can see it)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140413_091541.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 19









IMG_20140413_091908.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> So I had one ic left and thought why not hey. I only went and got a faint line!!!!!! But its sooooooo faint it could be a fluke. And it doesn't pick up on camera. And I went out drinking last night thinking it was game over :( can alcohol give faint lines? Anyway I can't test again right now and oh doesn't think its worth getting excited about but actually admitted he sees something just doesn't want me to get my hopes up. Hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> So I tried to edit so it would show up but it doesn't really. In real life the line goes right across not like a smudge in the pics (if you can see it)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I see it i see it. Just like my squinters pickle u r pregnant, u r pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Go get a frer. I am sooooooooooooo excited xx Bump Buddies hehe


----------



## Pickletilly

I'm a tad excited but I've just started spotting dark stuff :cry:


----------



## Dreambaby69

It could be implantation bleeding this time. Please stick baby stick. Please please please and ur temp is still high x


----------



## Pickletilly

I checked past charts and my temp is the same on cd13 then drops tomorrow. I'm really nervous for a bfn when I get my frer later :( :(


----------



## Dreambaby69

I will be surprised if you get a bfn. COs that is exactly like my BFP.


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Awesome progression Natasha :thumbup:
> Today's BFP looks just perfect :happydance:. Hope you are doing good and your IB stopped.

Yea Hun it was just a one day thing and it was really really light. I only saw it COs i was looking for it. But with DD it was slightly heavier and went on till 10 weeks. How are you Hun? Any update?


----------



## mirandaprice

Dream, your line progression looks brilliant!

Pickle, I'm keeping everything crossed for you, and that this is it!


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- wonderful progression! Absolutely beautiful! :)

Pickle :) - I really hope that squinter shows a nice line on frer! I've got it all crossed for you! Oh and a late high five! ;)

Pal- everything sounds good, hopefully you'll be getting some pretty lines instead of af! :)

Afm- started spotting last night...blah lol. It should pick up today and I'm guessing af will be here either tonight or in the morning! Temps have consistently dropped for the last 3 days, so I'm just waiting for af now. Exactly why I won't let a nice chart give me too much hope ;) it's been a relaxing weekend in PA and I haven't tested since Friday ( go me! ;) ) I did manage to get a sunburn yesterday lol


----------



## Pickletilly

Bad day so far.

We put petrol in car, paid, drove out and our cars dial thing didn't move! So we went back and they refused to admit there was something wrong with their petrol pumps and we had to waste more money filling up elsewhere. 

Went shopping for holiday clothes and everything I liked didn't have my size!

Looked at prices of FRER's and thought, that's a bit pricey, I'm sure our local supermarket will have them cheaper. So on way home went there.. Didn't even sell FRER's!!!! Couldn't go anywhere else at this point. So all I have is clear blues and I just don't believe, with that faint line, that they would give me a pos right now. Got back in car, and the car in front of us on way home, the last three letters of their num plate was *BFN*. Seriously. 

Now I'm 'leaking' shall we say, the brown watery stuff, I can feel it coming out, and quite a bit on the t-roll. Having to wear a thin liner. Sorry for tmi!

I also burnt my hand on the oven quite badly and it hurts a lot.

Today sucks. :dohh: I hope you're all having a better day!


----------



## Pickletilly

I do have a tiny bit of hope after reading BFP stories with spotting.. Just to lighten that terrible post above lol.


----------



## fairyy

Oh Kerry sorry that you are having not so good time today. But that BFP would ease things and make your day better. Do a FRER. I am praying really hard for you. Fingers crossed. And I saw the second line on those tests for sure. I really hope you are experiencing IB and not AF. I wanna :gun: that :witch: if she gets anywhere near you. :hugs::flower:

Ciara, are you sure it's AF ! I hope it's not hun. I don't want AF for any of us seriously. :hug:

I am not worried about my AF today. She might get me tomorrow or day after tomorrow. :grr:


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks fairyy I don't have a frer so playing the waiting game.

Lou as we always say.. Not out until the witch arrives :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Omg pickle wtf....oh well just like pal said once u get that BFP everything else will fade.

loulou u r not out until the fat lady sings


----------



## Dreambaby69

Ladies, hope u don't mind me posting these pics. I have 2 more frers and 1 clear blue left but i am going to hold off for couple of days now, cos i am kinda getting myself worked up over lines. Good luck to all and sticky baby dust x

please do keep us updated loulou,pickle,DD and pal x
 



Attached Files:







14 dpo.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## fairyy

Post as many pics of your BFP as you can Natasha, we don't mind at all. In fact we love it. Amazing to see that word "pregnant" on clear blue. Isn't it. :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Post as many pics of your BFP as you can Natasha, we don't mind at all. In fact we love it. Amazing to see that word "pregnant" on clear blue. Isn't it. :)

Yes it is. I still cannot believe it. when are u going to test?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Ladies, hope u don't mind me posting these pics. I have 2 more frers and 1 clear blue left but i am going to hold off for couple of days now, cos i am kinda getting myself worked up over lines. Good luck to all and sticky baby dust x
> 
> please do keep us updated loulou,pickle,DD and pal x

Great progression!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> So I had one ic left and thought why not hey. I only went and got a faint line!!!!!! But its sooooooo faint it could be a fluke. And it doesn't pick up on camera. And I went out drinking last night thinking it was game over :( can alcohol give faint lines? Anyway I can't test again right now and oh doesn't think its worth getting excited about but actually admitted he sees something just doesn't want me to get my hopes up. Hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> So I tried to edit so it would show up but it doesn't really. In real life the line goes right across not like a smudge in the pics (if you can see it)

FX for darker lines!! :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

I don't know Natasha whether I will get any chance to test or not. Constantly checking for spotting. I don't know for sure it's the start of spotting or just my scared mind and my crazy eyes. If it is then AF will be here by this time tomorrow for sure.


----------



## mrshan

fairyy said:


> I don't know Natasha whether I will get any chance to test or not. Constantly checking for spotting. I don't know for sure it's the start of spotting or just my scared mind and my crazy eyes. If it is then AF will be here by this time tomorrow for sure.

FX that the :witch: stays far away from you!!

Kerry, I hope that you get your :bfp: when you get your hands on a test!

Afm, I'm still hanging on, watching temps, and waiting until I'm at least 11dpo to test. I'm trying to talk myself in to waiting until Sunday when ff says AF is due, but I think I'll end up caving and testing on Wednesday or so.


----------



## fairyy

mrshan, your chart looks good :)


----------



## Pickletilly

I now officially hate ic's.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140414_051311.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fairyy

Pickletilly said:


> I now officially hate ic's.

I have heard that cb digital are not very sensitive. Do you have any First Response test with you ? You are not spotting right ?


----------



## Krissykat1006

I've also heard the digitals aren't as sensitive. So I'm going to stay positive :) I didn't test with my digi till I was at 17 dpo I think. and got the 1-2 pregnant, but got my faint BFP on IC at 10 dpo.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickle u r still definitely in. Cb digis i think r like 25ml while ic' r like from 10 and frer r like from 5ml..i think. But cb digis r not sensitive. Any more spotting?


----------



## Pickletilly

Temp drop and pink spotting last night and dark but more of this morning.


----------



## Pickletilly

:cry:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:nope: OH PICKLE :hugs::hugs: I really had so much hope yesterday. I am so sorry x


----------



## Pickletilly

I was really excited. I tried not to be but I've never seen a line before on a pg test and I guess I enjoyed the hope..

It's heavier now almost full AF. Such a let down. I really felt I was pg this cycle too. Silly me.


----------



## fairyy

Oh Kerry:hugs:
I think I am hours away from AF. 

Oh God, hope you are seeing our misery. [-o&lt;


----------



## fairyy

I know how you feel. I have never seen the second line on pg test too. 
I think I should put a pad on for safe measures. If not today :witch: might show her face tomorrow. 

Kerry :hugs: hun. Hate that witch.


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- I'm so sorry you had such a shitty day yesterday and that damn :witch: got you! Big huge :hugs: to you love! I think I'm with you on not charting or opk's this cycle :hugs:

Natasha- please post your lines! They are brilliant! :) and we love it! So, so happy for you :hugs:

Pal- I hope the :witch: doesn't come to visit you! FX'ed for a surprise bfp for you! :)

Lesli- I hope this is your lucky cycle hun! FX'ed for you! :)

Kristi and Miranda- how are you ladies feeling?

Afm- started lightly bleeding last night, but I didn't start a new cycle on ff until today because I know I o'ed at night, it's kinda hard to record, but my lp was 13 days to the dot and I wanted my chart to reflect that (if that makes any sense lol). I think I'm ready to give it all a break this cycle and just go with the flow :) I'm leaving for Indiana in a few hrs (8-9 hr drive) and I'll be there until Friday, so that'll be a welcome distraction :) my OH isn't going so that's going to suck, but we'll be ok, I told him I want to hear lots of sweet stuff from him when I get home lol. I'll check in with you ladies tomorrow :) lots of :hugs: and <3


----------



## mirandaprice

Sorry for the crap day you had and the witch getting you pickle! Sending lots and lots and lots of babydust your way for this next cycle!

Pal- hope the witch stays away, and you get surprised with a BFP!

Lesli- Sending babydust your way for a BFP this cycle!

Loulou- hope you have fun in Indiana! It'll be nice to have a break from the everyday stuff :) 


Afm- I'm doing well, rooting for all you ladies! And sneaking in some babydust, hopeing to see more BFPs!


----------



## mrshan

Temp drop for me today, so I'm 50/50 on my chances this month. Just have to wait and see if AF gets me. I'm CD28 today, 9DPO, and not seeing symptoms either way. 

:hugs: to Pickle and Loulou, so sorry about AF. :cry:

Fairry, I hope AF stays away and you get your BFP.


----------



## fairyy

Sorry for :witch: got you Ciara. She got me too. It's red now. Thanks ladies for all the support. I think I am not going to try for few months. No point in trying and stressing and getting disappointed each and every month. But I love all the ladies on this thread. I will keep an eye on you all. :hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Sorry AF is making the rounds ladies :( 

I hate that you had to deal with that Pickle, I still am happy you had the longest no spotting LP phase this cycle.

AFM doing good...super tired. Killing some fried chicken right now.


----------



## mrshan

fairyy said:


> Sorry for :witch: got you Ciara. She got me too. It's red now. Thanks ladies for all the support. I think I am not going to try for few months. No point in trying and stressing and getting disappointed each and every month. But I love all the ladies on this thread. I will keep an eye on you all. :hugs:

I'm sorry AF got you, Fairry. Give yourself today to feel awful, but maybe you'll feel better about getting back to TTC in two weeks. :hugs: You know what's best for you; if you need a break, then definitely take a little vacation from TTC, and come back stronger for your next round. We're awesome, we can do this. We're going to get our BFPs!!!


----------



## fairyy

This month I have plans for wisdom tooth extraction and that may coincide with fertile time. And next month or month after we are moving to a new apartment. Our leasing is getting over soon. So may be two/three months of NTNP.


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou, pickle and fairy :hugs: i am soooo sorry the witch got u ladies :hugs::hugs:

pickle that test got me going and like KK said at least less spotting.

loulou i hope u get ur new year baby .

fairy sweety take all the time u need and i hope that when u r back in the game that u will get ur deserved sticky BFP x

mrshan u r not out until the hag shows and i hope she stays away from u x

Good luck and baby dust to all x


----------



## fairyy

Just wondering is it ok to bd the day if first +opk and the next day and day after for BFP !!! Is that enough ? I am going for extraction and DH had some reviews. So if we decide to TTC this month then would this be enough ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Just wondering is it ok to bd the day if first +opk and the next day and day after for BFP !!! Is that enough ? I am going for extraction and DH had some reviews. So if we decide to TTC this month then would this be enough ?

that should be enough hun cos it only takes one :spermy:


----------



## fairyy

How are you doing today Natasha ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am fine thanks. I feel absolutely normal. I have my first appointment today with the nurse to register for antenatal.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello ladies. How is everyone today? Hope all great. Just saying hello x


----------



## fairyy

Hello. I talked to DH about TTC and timing and testing etc yesterday. He wants us to try couple of months and then go for testing. Hopefully we don't have to. He said it's better to act smarter rather than having sex like bull. Lol :haha:
I never say about my opk thinking of it might spoil his mood. But now he wants to know and have sex on the most important two/three days. But I have one question ladies. Last cycle my opk looked like these. The left one was on cd16 and right one on cd15. We had sex on cd15. If same things happen again to me, what you suggest when to have sex ? Shall I wait for a opk like left one to have sex ? Which one looks positive to you ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrshan

Huge temp drop for me, so I'm waiting for the:witch: to show. Temping and charting are kind of a mixed bag for me- I'm glad to have the information I guess, but it's really hard to just see the bottom drop out of all my hopes. I've been on a crying jag off and on all day, which is completely unlike me. Stupid hormones, making me crazy. :cry:


----------



## fairyy

mrshan said:


> Huge temp drop for me, so I'm waiting for the:witch: to show. Temping and charting are kind of a mixed bag for me- I'm glad to have the information I guess, but it's really hard to just see the bottom drop out of all my hopes. I've been on a crying jag off and on all day, which is completely unlike me. Stupid hormones, making me crazy. :cry:

It's only 10dpo hun. Please don't be sad. You are not out till AF shows and hopefully she won't. :hugs:


----------



## mrshan

Thanks, Fairyy, I appreciate the :hugs:

AF got me this afternoon, at least with pink spotting. If I don't start in earnest today, it will be tomorrow, so at least I'm thankful that I don't have to wait for her to just hurry up and show. I'm not too worried about a 10 day LP because I was probably stressed with the job interview, which made my O late. The 29-day cycle length is normal for me, so on to the next one. 

I wish I could give you advice on the OPKs, but I just got my first batch in the mail today. I probably won't test next month since DH and I will be living long-distance, and it'll be too hard to BD at the right times since we'll only see each other on the weekends. I'm glad your hubs is on board with going all in and getting the timing as close to perfect as possible! GL and FX for you on your next cycle!


----------



## fairyy

I am so sorry mrshan :hug:
Just relax and try next cycle if this one isn't suitable. We are also not trying this cycle. DH has some work and I am going for wisdom tooth extraction. So will try next cyle with opk and pre seed. Hope to see you then. :thumbup:


----------



## mrshan

I actually feeling better since I actually started, so cd1 for me. But I'm starting my new job in another state in 13 days, and hubby has to stay behind and keep working at his job until my benefits kick in for us on June 1, so timing BD is going to be too difficult. We'll just do what we like and not stress about it until we're living together full-time again. :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Lesli and Pal- I'm so sorry the :witch: got you ladies! Big, huge :hugs: to you ladies! If you need time, take it, but don't be strangers, we'd miss you! 

Lesli- I'm sorry you have to be away from DH, I hope the time flies for you! :hugs:

Pal- I hope you aren't in too much discomfort from your teeth, wisdom teeth are a pain! As for your opk's, I'd say cd 16 (the left one) was definitely closer to +. Whatever you decide to do this up coming cycle, we're here for you :hugs: I hope that you do what is best for you and things will eventually fall into place for all of us :)

Our bfp's will come ladies, probably when we least expect it lol. It's a long road whether it takes a few cycles or many and it helps me knowing that I have you ladies and I wish I could give you all the biggest hugs ever! I'm so happy to have you and it reminds me to keep my chin up, it will happen (as Kristi, Miranda, and Natasha have proven :) ) we'll get there girls :)

Natasha- hopefully you will stay feeling normal and just grow a bump :) keep us posted on your appointment please! :)

Kristi- you're going to be tired for a while to come lovely ;) you're getting so close, I'm so excited! :)

Miranda- how are you feeling hun? 

Pickle- how are you hun? Hopefully you cracked a bottle of wine and had some relax time :hugs: things have to start looking up soon :)

Danielle- how are you doing hun? I hope everything is good :)

Afm- I had one heck of a drive! My GPS got confused on some newly constructed roads and had me driving around in circles and down dead end roads lol. It went from pouring rain to snowing like crazy, so I was glad when we finally got here at 12:30am lol. The kids are loving the freedom they get here and I'm relaxing :) I took a nap today (it was fabulous!) and I've done a whole lot of nothing ;) I'm taking the kids to look at a puppy on Thursday night, so we may go home with a new family member :)

Keep your chins up ladies! I'm sending all of you lots of love and :hugs: from Indiana :)


----------



## fairyy

Ciara you are simply amazing. :hug:
I love the way you write your post including everyone. I am touched. <3
I will definitely be here no matter whether TTC or NTNP. Got awesome group of ladies again on BnB after a long time and don't want to lose this group. 

You have fun and enjoy your stay there. And hello to your new family member :dog: if you decide to bring one :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Loulou - you are such an inspiring lady! I love coming on and seeing how positive and upbeat you are, not just for yourself, but all the ladies that stop by our threads!

Pal- I dread the day I need to have my wisdom teeth removed...I've managed to put it off for a few years now ;) but I know eventually when they start coming in, they'll have to go...I got a small mouth :haha: Hopefully it won't be too bad for you, and you never know, even if you get some BD in, it could still happen ;) The month I got my BFP I was sure I had missed my opportunity!

Lesli - Hopefully the time will fly by that you're going to be away from your husband--it'll be a mini vacation from TTC, and hopefully when you two get back at it, it'll bring some good luck and a BFP!

Dream - hope you're doing well and your appointment went well! Are you going to be sticking around bnb? I'd love to have updates from you :)

Pickle - I was really hoping that was a start of a BFP for you, hopefully this next cycle is it!

KK - You're little girl will be here before you know it! So exciting! Have you gotten all the baby items you need yet? And how's the nursery coming along?

AFM- I'm doing well. I would say I've gotten the not so glamorous end of pregnancy (I'm still getting sick occasionally) but, I take the bad with the good, and am incredibly thankful to be able to feel my little guy moving around now! And now that I'm definitely showing, I'm getting all the nice attention that goes with it ;) :haha:


----------



## mrshan

Thanks Pal, Ciara, and Miranda, and all the other ladies who are in this crazy TTC boat. This thread is so great, and I hope to see all of you around all the time, especially after we all get our BFPs!

Ciara, glad you had a safe trip! Are you in Southern Indiana, or Northern? I'm from/going back to Ft Wayne. 

Miranda- Yay for showing off a cute baby bump!

I'm definitely feeling better and more positive today, so apparently I just had to get it all out of my system. Whew! DH is finally more excited about upcoming changes instead of worried/nervous, so the energy is our house is better too. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello ladies. How is everyone today?

Pal ouch about the tooth extraction, hope it goes well and i definitely think that if u are up for it, then bd around o....don't forget it only takes 1 spermy :spermy:

Mrshan i am so sorry that the witch got u :hugs:. Hopefully this cycle will be  the cycle for u x

Pickle :hugs: hope u are k. Missing u and hope to see u back here when u are ready.

My sweet sweet loulou, U r an amazing lady. I admire ur strenght and positivity. U kept me going these past 8 cycles. And i really really hope u get ur :bfp: soon hun cos u totally deserve it . Enjoy ur mini break x

Miranda :wave: hello hun. How are u feeling? yea about ur bump showing. I am definitely sticking around until all my ladies get their much deserved :bfp:. U ladies can't get rid of me that easily lol x

kk ur DD will soon be here ...wow how time flies. Hope u are good though? Have u packed ur hospital bag yet?

Afm had my first appointment ...nothing much just filled antenatal form , asked me to do a urine test and ring on tuesday for the result and they will fax off my form the same day. 

Really hope this is the last time u all see that hag :witch: x


----------



## fairyy

Miranda: Yay you are now showing your bump. Any pics for us ? :)

Mrshan: :thumbup: for that positive energy. 

Natasha: You can't get rid of us either :haha: We will be stalking you wherever you go. lol :winkwink:

Ciara: Hope you and kid are having fun. :flower:

Kerry: You are on a new cycle now. Sending you all the positive vibes and :dust: your way. 

Kristi: Only few weeks and baby will be here. :baby:

I am not sure about this cycle. But already have plans for next cycle. We will use preseed and opk and if possible I will add temping too. Instead of starting early and wearing ourselves out soon. We will start BD as soon as ewcm appears and then ED on the days of +opk (may be 3days). So basically BD when it counts the most ;) That's the plan. But you know I always leak semen, I am afraid that I am leaking most of it. Have any of you experienced the same thing ???


----------



## mirandaprice

I always leak after bd...I've heard some ladies suggest soft cups, but I know little about them-it seems some swear by them though!




Spoiler



I put my bump pic in the spoiler ;)


----------



## fairyy

Definitely you are showing now and showing a lovely bump. :thumbup::flower:


----------



## loulou82baby

Thanks for all the love ladies! :) I am inspired by anyone that has to ttc, and all of the ups and downs we all have to face, it gets us down, but we don't give up because we have the best support system ever! :hugs: I hope everyone sticks around and I can't wait until we all have our bfp's!

I'm looking forward to relaxing this cycle, I've decided to stop my b complex and progesterone this cycle too and go all natural :) nothing has helped up to this point so it can't hurt ;) it's nice not worrying about remembering to temp for right now too :) 

We are in southern/central (I think) Indiana lol. It's a town called Anderson and it's definitely south of Fort Wayne (I think Fort Wayne is closer to Ohio and we're closer to Kentucky, but I suck at geographic location :haha: so I may be wrong)

I hope you ladies have a good day, take good care of yourselves :) try and smile even if you don't want to, it'll help a little :) I always try and remember something really dumb I've done or something funny when I'm feeling down just to get the smile going :) anything to help!

I'll check back on you ladies later or tomorrow. We're going out for Mexican tonight (I know there's some ladies here that love Mexican ;) )...can't wait! Yum!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Miranda: Yay you are now showing your bump. Any pics for us ? :)
> 
> Mrshan: :thumbup: for that positive energy.
> 
> Natasha: You can't get rid of us either :haha: We will be stalking you wherever you go. lol :winkwink:
> 
> Ciara: Hope you and kid are having fun. :flower:
> 
> Kerry: You are on a new cycle now. Sending you all the positive vibes and :dust: your way.
> 
> Kristi: Only few weeks and baby will be here. :baby:
> 
> I am not sure about this cycle. But already have plans for next cycle. We will use preseed and opk and if possible I will add temping too. Instead of starting early and wearing ourselves out soon. We will start BD as soon as ewcm appears and then ED on the days of +opk (may be 3days). So basically BD when it counts the most ;) That's the plan. But you know I always leak semen, I am afraid that I am leaking most of it. Have any of you experienced the same thing ???

i leak as well , so i tried softcups last cycle and i also used it this cycle . they are so easy to use and keeps everything inside. I highly recommend softcup and preseed combo :thumbup:.


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda, I love your bump! And not in the creepy way :haha: so adorable! :)

Pal- I always leak too, but I have 2 kids so it's still possible to conceive when you leak :) I used to go to the bathroom right after bd and still managed to conceive :) I just read a story where a couple had been trying for a while and were on a break and dtd in the shower one day and bam, she got preggo! Anything is possible, it just takes one little swimmer to get to a healthy egg (they just make it sound easier than it is). That's why I'm not going to stress anything, even bd, for a while and see what happens :)


----------



## fairyy

I know we all will conceive when time is right. But I hope that time comes real soon. lol ;). Also I have been thinking of slowing down a little bit on the exercise front during TWW ((no high impact bodyattck (crazy cardio)). Do I sound sane or stupid ??? :wacko:

But this month I am going to give it all to workout and lose 2 to 4pounds at least. Last month I lost 2 to 3pounds. I am not over weight. But just trying to tone myself and get rid of that fat around my stomach. :growlmad: And I would like to test early from next cycle instead of waiting till AF. Last few days of TWW are crazy. So it would be better to know early rather than driving myself mad. :haha: Need to stock up on those pregnancy tests and opks. ;)

Let's enjoy this cycle ladies (mrshan and ciara) and then board on crazy train again after few days :winkwink:


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Loulou - you are such an inspiring lady! I love coming on and seeing how positive and upbeat you are, not just for yourself, but all the ladies that stop by our threads!
> 
> Pal- I dread the day I need to have my wisdom teeth removed...I've managed to put it off for a few years now ;) but I know eventually when they start coming in, they'll have to go...I got a small mouth :haha: Hopefully it won't be too bad for you, and you never know, even if you get some BD in, it could still happen ;) The month I got my BFP I was sure I had missed my opportunity!
> 
> Lesli - Hopefully the time will fly by that you're going to be away from your husband--it'll be a mini vacation from TTC, and hopefully when you two get back at it, it'll bring some good luck and a BFP!
> 
> Dream - hope you're doing well and your appointment went well! Are you going to be sticking around bnb? I'd love to have updates from you :)
> 
> Pickle - I was really hoping that was a start of a BFP for you, hopefully this next cycle is it!
> 
> KK - You're little girl will be here before you know it! So exciting! Have you gotten all the baby items you need yet? And how's the nursery coming along?
> 
> AFM- I'm doing well. I would say I've gotten the not so glamorous end of pregnancy (I'm still getting sick occasionally) but, I take the bad with the good, and am incredibly thankful to be able to feel my little guy moving around now! And now that I'm definitely showing, I'm getting all the nice attention that goes with it ;) :haha:

Cute bump :thumbup:


----------



## Dreambaby69

I have no symptoms , so for reassurance i took a test this morning and here it is. I think that i am getting excess saliva again already yuck x
 



Attached Files:







17 dpo.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## fairyy

The test line is getting darker each day. Nice progression :)


----------



## mirandaprice

I didn't get real symptoms until about 6 weeks, when my hormones kicked it up a notch, :haha:

But those lines look great dream! Your test line is getting darker then the control! 

Pal- I don't think it hurts to exercise during the TWW, but it also doesn't hurt to be cautious either! I'd say do what you're comfortable with


----------



## fairyy

I go crazy when I am @my cardio class and try to give it all. :)
I may opt for treadmill instead of cardio class in the TWW. Again I am more than a month away from that. Till then I am happy exercising. But scared for wisdom tooth extraction next Saturday. Hope it goes well. I emailed them( dental office) but had to call them tomorrow to schedule it.


----------



## Krissykat1006

I've been in and out of the house all day and FINALLY had a moment to sit down. 

I know AF has been making a harsh round lately, but there is so much positivity still radiating from you ladies! I love the PMA, keep it up :D

Dream your lines are looking better and better. I cant wait for you to get to see that bean!!

Miranda that bump is coming along nicely, I only now feel not so glamorous, my face is rounding out more and my ass seems to have its own zipcode /ugh

Lou I hope to see some new furbaby pics soon :D I refuse to go even look at puppies cause I always end up wanting one, puppy breath :D

Pal I had all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed. It wasn't so bad, I think everyone recovers differently so I hope yours is as smooth as mine!

Pickle and Mrshan I am throwing glittery BFP dust for a positive next cycle :)

AFM we went for my 2nd 4d scan today, I took all the grandmothers and greatgrandmothers (there were 4 of us total) and had a girls day. We had a blast just around 9ish weeks left...can not believe it.
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_33.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw, she looks so precious Kk!


----------



## Krissykat1006

As chunky as her cheeks are and her little wrist and legs were I'm expecting she's gonna be a big one! I should find out in about 5 weeks our C-section date.


----------



## fairyy

Clearly without knowing anyone can guess that its a baby girl. The picture is so clear and she is so girly adorable. :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> I've been in and out of the house all day and FINALLY had a moment to sit down.
> 
> I know AF has been making a harsh round lately, but there is so much positivity still radiating from you ladies! I love the PMA, keep it up :D
> 
> Dream your lines are looking better and better. I cant wait for you to get to see that bean!!
> 
> Miranda that bump is coming along nicely, I only now feel not so glamorous, my face is rounding out more and my ass seems to have its own zipcode /ugh
> 
> Lou I hope to see some new furbaby pics soon :D I refuse to go even look at puppies cause I always end up wanting one, puppy breath :D
> 
> Pal I had all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed. It wasn't so bad, I think everyone recovers differently so I hope yours is as smooth as mine!
> 
> Pickle and Mrshan I am throwing glittery BFP dust for a positive next cycle :)
> 
> AFM we went for my 2nd 4d scan today, I took all the grandmothers and greatgrandmothers (there were 4 of us total) and had a girls day. We had a blast just around 9ish weeks left...can not believe it.

Aww look at her KK, adorable. It is so sweet of u to have the girls out. Did u say 9 weeks??? I remember seeing ur pee stick not long ago :haha: lol. Guess you r ready then. Is ur hospital bag packed?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Thanks Ladies :)

I have nothing done lol! We are painting the nursery this weekend, and getting all that set up. I've always been a last minute person. We just now got registered for baby showers.

This has really flown by, I feel like we just analyzed my pee sticks


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- your lines are fantastic! I can't wait until you have your appt to hear a heartbeat and see your little bean on an ultrasound :)

Kristi- Willow is beautiful! I can't wait until you get to meet her :) are you waiting to have your baby shower until after she's born? Lol...I'm always last minute too! 

If...big IF, we get the puppy, I will post pics when I get home (probably sat, it'll be too late fri ;) ) the funny thing is my OH all of a sudden wants me to get her (after being opposed since I started talking about it), I think he's trying to distract me from the crazy ttc train :haha:

Pal- we'll get this hun! I'm not going to track my cycle, but I have a rough idea of when I'll o anyways, and I know me, and I can't help but try :haha: sometimes I wish I could just forget everything I've learned ttc related and just wait patiently, like I did with my kids (I didn't have to wait this long though!). I'm going to try my best to just push it from my mind and focus on spring stuff like flower beds, gardening, and cleaning up my yard :) we'll see what happens :) I'm keeping my FX'ed for all of us! :)


----------



## fairyy

I get it what you said Ciara. Its hard to ignore the fertility signs and forget about it. I don't know what I will do when I enter my fertile period. But I don't even like to bother about it this cycle and enjoy everything else life has to offer. I am already set up my game plan for next cycle. But definitely we are going to put some shots here and there this month. But trying to not worry about that. I hate this TTC anxiety.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Shower will be before baby, my grandmother is throwing one and his god mother is throwing one. I'm like as long as there is cake...I don't care.



I don't think there is any really good way to not think about it and ignore signs lol! I know that I tried that on one cycle and still every little feeling, pain or odd bowel movement my mind went there first. Its totally normal, all we can do is try to reduce how often we think about it and stopping OPKS and temping is a good start. It's just its so much damn fun to track lol


----------



## hunni12

Hey ladies. haven't posted here since the first page shame on me, how is everyone?


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Natasha- your lines are fantastic! I can't wait until you have your appt to hear a heartbeat and see your little bean on an ultrasound :)
> 
> Kristi- Willow is beautiful! I can't wait until you get to meet her :) are you waiting to have your baby shower until after she's born? Lol...I'm always last minute too!
> 
> If...big IF, we get the puppy, I will post pics when I get home (probably sat, it'll be too late fri ;) ) the funny thing is my OH all of a sudden wants me to get her (after being opposed since I started talking about it), I think he's trying to distract me from the crazy ttc train :haha:
> 
> Pal- we'll get this hun! I'm not going to track my cycle, but I have a rough idea of when I'll o anyways, and I know me, and I can't help but try :haha: sometimes I wish I could just forget everything I've learned ttc related and just wait patiently, like I did with my kids (I didn't have to wait this long though!). I'm going to try my best to just push it from my mind and focus on spring stuff like flower beds, gardening, and cleaning up my yard :) we'll see what happens :) I'm keeping my FX'ed for all of us! :)

you ladies will definitely nail those suckers. i remember last cycle i didn't temp cos it was stressing me out and that cycle kinda flew by for me but i used opk still. Whatever u ladies feel comfortable with just go for it.


----------



## Dreambaby69

hunni12 said:


> Hey ladies. haven't posted here since the first page shame on me, how is everyone?

Welcome back :wave: . How r u?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Ladies let me know when u want me to start a new thread or just modify this one to mission impossible new year bfp? assuming u want me to carry on lol. Name suggestions r also welcome. let me know what u ladies want, I am happy either way x


----------



## hunni12

I'm doing pretty good, af was due today but no sign of her at all just small brown discharge from this morning. Havent tested all cycle lol


I like the name Mission Impossible: 2k15 Baby :)


----------



## fairyy

I find temping way more stressing than opk. But this time I need break from opk too and just BD whenever we feel like. I just want to close my eyes to those ewcm around fertile days. But I know I can't do that. 

Kristi: Baby shower is fun right. :) 

Natasha: How are you doing today. Btw I have one question for you. Did you use preseed with the applicator ? We just can use it for 9times only with the applicator ???

hunni: hello lady. :)


----------



## hunni12

hiya fairy how are you?


----------



## fairyy

Its so sweet of you Natasha wanting to continue the thread. I like the name hunni suggested.


----------



## fairyy

I am good. Hope AF stays away form you. Why don't you POAS ;)


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> I find temping way more stressing than opk. But this time I need break from opk too and just BD whenever we feel like. I just want to close my eyes to those ewcm around fertile days. But I know I can't do that.
> 
> Kristi: Baby shower is fun right. :)
> 
> Natasha: How are you doing today. Btw I have one question for you. Did you use preseed with the applicator ? We just can use it for 9times only with the applicator ???
> 
> hunni: hello lady. :)

I use it with the applicator and use it about the same number of times as u


----------



## Dreambaby69

hunni12 said:


> I'm doing pretty good, af was due today but no sign of her at all just small brown discharge from this morning. Havent tested all cycle lol
> 
> 
> I like the name Mission Impossible: 2k15 Baby :)

:thumbup: for the name . let us see what the other ladies think. Hope the hag stays away and u get ur :bfp:. Good luck x


----------



## fairyy

What to do with remaining preseed then ? I have 7applicators left, so I can only use it for 7more times. So the remaining lube would be wasted !!!:growlmad:


----------



## hunni12

Thank you dream

@Fairy: I am honestly scared to test...only symptoms I have is extremely tired, my nips are very sore when touched, and my nose has been stuffy for almost a week now and here today I am sneezing lol.


----------



## fairyy

Happy Birthday Kerry :flower::cake:
and Good Friday ladies :flower:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy Birthday pickle. Hope u have a fantastic day x:happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> What to do with remaining preseed then ? I have 7applicators left, so I can only use it for 7more times. So the remaining lube would be wasted !!!:growlmad:

I don't know about other ladies but I do re use my applicators. I use it twice before i open a new one
i pull it apart after each use and wash it in warm soapy water and wrap it in tissue and keep. When i want to use it again i just rinse it out and i use a lot of the preseed as well. I still have about 7 new applicators left and half a tube of preseed. It is up to u Hun x


----------



## Krissykat1006

Happy Birthday Pickle!! Eat lots of cake :D


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy birthday pickle!


----------



## loulou82baby

I know I'm a day late, I was driving all day yesterday, Happy Birthday Pickle! I hope you had a great day and did something for yourself! :hugs:

And Happy Good Friday to all of you ladies! It's good to be home, but I am exhausted lol. This puppy sleeps less than a newborn and my dogs take turns whining through the night with her :dohh: :haha: I'm hoping our weather warms up soon (it was definitely warmer in IN the last couple days), because this poor little baby starts shaking a minute after being outside and she refuses to potty out there (even though she did great in IN), any advice ladies? I'll post pics later, right now I have a ton of laundry and house cleaning calling my name :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Oh and Natasha, I would love it if you kept making threads! :) I like the name too that hunni came up with.

And :hi: hunni! Did you test? Hopefully af was a no-show. FX'ed!


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> I know I'm a day late, I was driving all day yesterday, Happy Birthday Pickle! I hope you had a great day and did something for yourself! :hugs:
> 
> And Happy Good Friday to all of you ladies! It's good to be home, but I am exhausted lol. This puppy sleeps less than a newborn and my dogs take turns whining through the night with her :dohh: :haha: I'm hoping our weather warms up soon (it was definitely warmer in IN the last couple days), because this poor little baby starts shaking a minute after being outside and she refuses to potty out there (even though she did great in IN), any advice ladies? I'll post pics later, right now I have a ton of laundry and house cleaning calling my name :haha:

Carry some treats with you so when she does potty outside you reward her immediately and she makes that connection that oooh I potty out here I got something om nom nommy!!! In the meantime maybe a little doggie sweater to keep her a little warmer on the trips out?


----------



## oregoon

Hi girls I haven't posted in a while... But this morning I got my BFP! I tested 3 days ago and it was neg, but today it was a clear positive!! Stick bean stick!


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats oregoon!


----------



## Dreambaby69

oregoon said:


> Hi girls I haven't posted in a while... But this morning I got my BFP! I tested 3 days ago and it was neg, but today it was a clear positive!! Stick bean stick!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :ninja::ninja::ninja::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: Congrats sweety x


----------



## Dreambaby69

HAPPY EASTER LADIES!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin: :headspin::headspin::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::ninja::ninja: :ninja: :ninja::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies :flower: thank you all for your birthday messages, I had a great time with my bubba niece and family. Sadly it was a bit ruined as I found out my own mum had back stabbed me and told family we were TTC when she swore she would keep it a secret, so I was quite ambushed and upset. :shrug:

How is everyone? Nice to see another BFP :thumbup:
We aren't going to do anything this month, I'm exhausted with it all.

Happy Easter!


----------



## fairyy

Oh sorry Kerry that your mom couldn't keep the secret. :( My mom does that sometimes, letting the secret out.:growlmad: But glad that you had a nice b'day. :)

HAPPY EASTER :flower:
Wow we have two Easter BFPs. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am enjoying this TTC free cycle. No worries at all. :happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

Happy Easter ladies! <3&#9825;&#9829;

Congrats oregoon! H&H 9 months to you! :happydance:

Pickle- I'm glad you had a good birthday! :) sorry your mom couldn't keep her mouth shut! It drives me crazy when my mom says stuff when I tell her not to! Hopefully everyone will not bug you about it :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is enjoying their easter.

Pickle glad u had a lovely birthday, but shame ur mum told everyone. Mums don't know how to contain themselves when it comes to prospective grand children lol. Hope u get that BFP soon hun x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Do u ladies want us to carry on with this thread but i just change the name or do u want me to start a new thread?


----------



## Pickletilly

Might as well stick to this one as we are all here already and got you guys BFPs to give us luck?? :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Might as well stick to this one as we are all here already and got you guys BFPs to give us luck?? :)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Ladies I have updated the name of the thread x


----------



## fairyy

Yay all set for 2K15 babies and 2K14 BFP's. :thumbup:


----------



## mrshan

Love keeping this thread. 

CD7 today, trying not to think about it too much. This is my last week home before starting the new job on Monday, and as much as I want to TTC, it's really best if we don't get preggers until this fall. Then I'll be able to be at my job for a year and qualify for FMLA before going on maternity leave.

Oregoon, congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Stick, bean, stick!


----------



## fairyy

Oregoon: I think I forgot to congratulate you :dohh:
Congrats dear :flower: :happydance:
Happy and healthy 9months to you. :)

Hunni: Waiting for your update !!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Lesli- it'll be fall before you know it hun! Maybe your body was waiting for that "right time" to make tgings easier for you :hugs:

Good morning ladies :) how is everyone today? I hope everyone enjoyed Easter and is doing well!

I'm going to work on posting some pics today since the kiddos are back to school :) it was beautiful weather yesterday and we spent the whole day outside playing and working on flower beds :)


----------



## Pickletilly

I find it funny how because we have all synced our cycles up, as we try to get the witch out our house and until near o, this thread goes reaaaaaaally quiet :haha:

I had a great bday/Easter (I can't remember a time when my bday fell on Easter weekend kinda, so I felt doubley spoilt!), back to work now and not enjoying it :coffee: but only 3 more work days and I'm off until 15th of May and jumping on a plane next tues! Super excited to just relax.. And also be rabbits for a week :winkwink: what more could a girl need??

Also just want to add something from someone else's perspective: as my secret was out and so were the drinks, I had a girly chat with my brothers oh (mum to my little niece) and she said all the usual stuff, it's normal to take so long, relax, stop thinking about it (impossible, right? After you've figured out when you ovulate, you can't forget!) etc etc, but also that she's envious. I was like huh :wacko: ?! She said she wishes she had that build up, the goal, and the excitement I will someday feel when it happens. Their little one was a welcomed shock/surprise, but not planned. Obviously I was like, I'm doubley envious of you! "That's how fucked up this world is" :haha:

So yeh.. Different view.


----------



## mirandaprice

As they say "the grass is always greener on the other side" --everyone will always view things differently, but I do admit, its nice knowing people envy the "challenge" of getting pregnant (even if weird that they do!)

My easter was nice, got some lovely gifts :)

Dropping off some baby dust to you ladies---keeping everything crossed for lots of BFP these upcoming weeks!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

Can I join? 

I am at cd12 and we are going with SMEP, well, SMEP extreme since we dtd for the past 6 days in a row. Lol and I still have 6 days left!! I should ov on cd17. We didn't plan on doing it everyday, but just so happened. Lol I am definitely in for a 2015 baby now although I hoped for a 2014 baby.


----------



## Pickletilly

Of course, welcome angel :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

Hi ladies! :)

Welcome angel! GL to you for a good start to 2015 :hugs:

Pickle- I guess I understand where she's coming from, but I can't see myself envious of anyone in this situation! We would gladly welcome some "surprises" here! :)

It does get quiet waiting for o to happen :haha: I have really just been super busy! I forgot I had company coming on tues and I met my best friend for a lunch date yesterday (and I'm finally excited for her, yay! :happydance: ). I'm working on uploading some fur baby pics for you ladies, but of course my computer decided to restart for updates in the middle of it :haha:

I am wondering if you can pack me in your suitcase for your holiday? :haha: I would love a real vacation! :) you are going to have such a nice, relaxing holiday! I hope it's just the recipe needed for your bfp! 

Afm- well, I'm not sure what cd I'm on lol, but I do know that we haven't bd'ed in about 3 1/2 weeks! :dohh: I guess we're really on a break :haha: my OH makes sexy little comments but can't seem to stay awake to follow through lol. I get an average of about 2 hrs of seeing him before he's sleeping after work and at least 30 mins of that is dinner! Oh well! :) I do feel nice and relaxed and just enjoying the puppy :)

How is everyone doing? How are our preggers feeling? 

Have a great day ladies! Pics to come shortly! :)


----------



## loulou82baby

As promised :flower: These are all my Dasie Duke :kiss:


----------



## loulou82baby

And these are some pics of artic wolf cubs :) I thought she looked like a little fox until I saw these :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw she's adorable! I love the one of her cuddling with the older dog! (My husbands dog never wanted to cuddle/play with my puppy so I don't have any cute pics like that :haha: )


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- thanks! I just love her to pieces lol :) the boys were very reluctant at first, but Bo is warming up to her and gives her some cuddles and plays with her (a little rough still, but we're working on it ;) ) Luke is terrified of her and gets as far away as he can :haha: Big chicken!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Awww she's a cutie!! I love puppies :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Awww. Your puppy is so cute! <3


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: welcome Angel

Cute pics loulou 

How is everyone today?

Hope k?


----------



## Pickletilly

What breed lou? She's lovely!


----------



## fairyy

Ciara:Aww what a cute little pup. :) 
Seems she is cozy with your other pets and having a nice time @your home. :)


And about BD, we BDed after 20days this time and now again stopped though I am entering fertile period, I am not worried about BD. Its nice not to schedule it but might jump on him when I am in mood for some :sex::winkwink: I am still having those brownish cm on cd11, which is kind of weird. Btw DH got a little hike in pay. So definitely some sort of fun ahead this weekend. :)

Angel: Welcome and :dust:

Hope Kerry, Miranda and Kristi you all are doing good. Thanks for those baby dust Miranda. We definitely need those. 

Natasha: When is the scan ?


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies :) 

She is a Shiba-inu/American Eskimo mix. She'll be between 20-40lbs, but I think it'll be on the lower side of that :) it's weird to me that she's so tiny, I'm so used to big dogs, even when they were babies they were bigger lol. Well Bo was tiny when we adopted him from the pound, but he was only like 7 wks old! (they found him abandoned on the side of the road with his sisters at around 5 wks :( )

Pal- I think this is the most relaxed I've felt in a long time! :) I have gotten so much stuff done and I feel great! I'm not going to stress about bd'ing, tho I'd love it if he could stay awake for some :haha: , and so would he (he's pretty mad at himself at the moment lol). I know it'll be well worth the wait whenever it happens ;)

I hope all you ladies are doing fantastic! Pickle, you have to be getting so excited about your holiday! :)

Natasha- how are you feeling hun?


----------



## loulou82baby

So, I've totally decided my body is effing with me this cycle lol! I have a ridiculous amount of ewcm going on and it's hard to ignore lol. It makes me want to check and see what cd I'm on :-/ I'm trying to resist, but I'm just so curious :dohh: I really think it's way too early for o to happen and I'm wondering why I don't get this good of ewcm on "trying" cycles :haha: damn this wicked bodies trickery! 

Vent over... :haha:


----------



## fairyy

Me too. Ewcm started to show up and I am swimming in it. Lol. But I just want some :sex: and not BD. :winkwink: Its been a week since last time we did it. So pretty much in mood and Ciara I know what cd you are on as you are on the same cd as I :haha:. In fact most of us are cycles buddies. 

So weather is better here. But after few days it would be unbearable. We are trying to get advantage of this beautiful weather. :)We are going for some grocery shopping this evening, then to the parlor to get my eyebrows done and then to RA Sushi for dinner. :) Tomorrow to the mall for shopping and again eating out. :munch:


----------



## loulou82baby

fairyy said:


> Me too. Ewcm started to show up and I am swimming in it. Lol. But I just want some :sex: and not BD. :winkwink: Its been a week since last time we did it. So pretty much in mood and Ciara I know what cd you are on as you are on the same cd as I :haha:. In fact most of us are cycles buddies.
> 
> So weather is better here. But after few days it would be unbearable. We are trying to get advantage of this beautiful weather. :)We are going for some grocery shopping this evening, then to the parlor to get my eyebrows done and then to RA Sushi for dinner. :) Tomorrow to the mall for shopping and again eating out. :munch:


I'm hoping for some :sex: (not bd) too lol. It's been so long! I told my OH to stop and get himself some energy drinks on his way home today because I need him to stay awake tonight ;) And I just ordered a pizza because I didn't feel like cooking :haha: I've cooked all week and couldn't think of anything good to make today and my OH mentioned pizza when he got home, so yummy! :)

And I realized after I wrote that earlier that we are cycle buddies :) I peeked at my chart anyways :dohh: :haha: it's too early for my o so idk what's up with all this ewcm! I'm hoping that I start getting every cycle again :)


----------



## fairyy

Get some sexy time Ciara ;) Yay for no cooking and pizza.
We had thai drunken noodles with chicken tonight at the popular thai restaurant and it was good. 

About ewcm I think I get those for around 4days before O.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello ladies

Ciara and Pal yeaa to ewcm :happydance: means O is around the corner. It is cool that u ladies are taking the relaxed approach and having sexy time when u feel like. Good luck ladies x

Pickle i am wel Jel of ur upcoming hols lol but u go and totally relax girl and hump like rabbits :haha: :happydance: if u want to . And oh u can show off ur beach body now lol

Pregger ladies Miranda and KK , how are u both? Hope k :happydance:

As for me, I got to see baby yesterday and saw heartbeat as well :happydance:. baby is measuring 5-6 weeks which is spot on with my o date. And look what i got yesterday morning lol :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







3+.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mirandaprice

I think ttc causes a lot of stress, so lots of ewcm now is a product of a more relaxed body. Hopefully you ladies get some good BD in and not just the ttc variety. ;)

Dream- great news! Did you get u/s pics? I loved seeing my little guys heartbeat and hearing it!

Pickle- hope you have a nice relaxing holiday! 

Afm- I'm doing good. Little guy is moving more now! I have my 1hr glucose test scheduled for 28 weeks...I told my sister that and she says "that means you're almost in the home stretch"--yikes, where does the time go?

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- that's awesome! Congrats! :) have you been able to schedule a scan? I know things are different there and they usually wait until 12 weeks? I've read a lot of ladies paying for a private scan at 7-8 weeks I think, so just wondering what you're planning? Yay you! :)

Miranda- you are probably absolutely right! I'm not in ttc mode at all and I'm loving it! :) I guess I stress about it more than I thought I did :dohh: 

Time has flown by! I'm sure it feels longer for you preggo ladies, but to me it seems like yesterday you had those + hpt's! I'm so excited for you girls! :) I hated the glucose test, but mostly because of the fasting before hand and I couldn't have my cup of morning coffee :haha: 

Pal- your dinner sounded delicious! Yummy! Pizza was good too :haha:

Yay me, I got some sexy time in! It was wonderful ;) he ended up falling asleep around 8:30, so I said screw it and went to sleep around 10. Well, surprise, surprise, he woke me up around 12:30 :) hopefully we don't go another 3 1/2 weeks before the next time! :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

I love seeing that digi :) Glad the appointment went well to!! 

Fairy got in some good Bow chica wow wow action last night like Lou did LOL!

GL at the glucose test Miranda, and yay you are heading into the 3rd trimester!!

afm, I am just patiently waiting. 32 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## fairyy

Hey yay Ciara. Hmm you had a nice time. :)

Miranda, you are right TTC mess up the normal cycle. Last cycle I didn't have much ewcm.

Yes Kristi DH made his move early this morning. Wonderful way to start the day. ;)
For a moment I thought of putting a pillow under my butt to keep those swimmers in and next moment I thought just screw it. It's not BD. So I went to sleep for another few minutes and now getting ready to go to the mall. :)

Natasha, wow you got to see the heartbeat. That digi is wonderful showing 3+.:happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> I think ttc causes a lot of stress, so lots of ewcm now is a product of a more relaxed body. Hopefully you ladies get some good BD in and not just the ttc variety. ;)
> 
> Dream- great news! Did you get u/s pics? I loved seeing my little guys heartbeat and hearing it!
> 
> Pickle- hope you have a nice relaxing holiday!
> 
> Afm- I'm doing good. Little guy is moving more now! I have my 1hr glucose test scheduled for 28 weeks...I told my sister that and she says "that means you're almost in the home stretch"--yikes, where does the time go?
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend!

No hun , i don't have any scan pics but i will have for my 12 week scan in june. when r u entering 3rd tri? Not long i guess :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Natasha- that's awesome! Congrats! :) have you been able to schedule a scan? I know things are different there and they usually wait until 12 weeks? I've read a lot of ladies paying for a private scan at 7-8 weeks I think, so just wondering what you're planning? Yay you! :)
> 
> Miranda- you are probably absolutely right! I'm not in ttc mode at all and I'm loving it! :) I guess I stress about it more than I thought I did :dohh:
> 
> Time has flown by! I'm sure it feels longer for you preggo ladies, but to me it seems like yesterday you had those + hpt's! I'm so excited for you girls! :) I hated the glucose test, but mostly because of the fasting before hand and I couldn't have my cup of morning coffee :haha:
> 
> Pal- your dinner sounded delicious! Yummy! Pizza was good too :haha:
> 
> Yay me, I got some sexy time in! It was wonderful ;) he ended up falling asleep around 8:30, so I said screw it and went to sleep around 10. Well, surprise, surprise, he woke me up around 12:30 :) hopefully we don't go another 3 1/2 weeks before the next time! :)

i just had one and saw baby and heart beat but my 12 week scan is in june


----------



## mirandaprice

I think third tri is 27/28 weeks...so anywhere from 2/3 from monday! 

It dawned on me last night as of monday I'll have only 15 weeks left before my due date! Still have so much to do with my house

Glad you ladies got some of the good BD in!

Happy 6 weeks dream! !!


----------



## loulou82baby

Hi ladies :)

Just dropping by to wish everyone a wonderful day! :hugs: 

Idk what's up with my OH, he's sick as a dog and still wants loving :) I'll take it, definitely no complaints here ;) I don't think I've o'ed yet, but really not sure lol...I love this relaxed cycle! :)

Miranda- yay for 3rd trimester! The work seems never-ending, but as long as a baby has love, he won't care if everything is done :)

Natasha- we want pics when you have your scan in June please! :)

Pal- I love morning sexy time! It's such a great start to a day :) hope you had fun at the mall!

Pickle oh Pickle, where are you?! I'm missing you! :hugs: if we don't hear from you before your trip, have fun, relax, and enjoy your OH :) p.s.- I had a dream last night that you got a much unexpected bfp! I can't remember anything else from it, that stuck out the most :) fx'ed!!!!

Kristi- happy 32 weeks! :happydance: I'm so excited for you!

Danielle- I hope you are doing good, missing you hun! Big :hugs: and please come say :hi: soon :)


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Just dropping by to wish everyone a wonderful day! :hugs:
> 
> Idk what's up with my OH, he's sick as a dog and still wants loving :) I'll take it, definitely no complaints here ;) I don't think I've o'ed yet, but really not sure lol...I love this relaxed cycle! :)
> 
> Miranda- yay for 3rd trimester! The work seems never-ending, but as long as a baby has love, he won't care if everything is done :)
> 
> Natasha- we want pics when you have your scan in June please! :)
> 
> Pal- I love morning sexy time! It's such a great start to a day :) hope you had fun at the mall!
> 
> Pickle oh Pickle, where are you?! I'm missing you! :hugs: if we don't hear from you before your trip, have fun, relax, and enjoy your OH :) p.s.- I had a dream last night that you got a much unexpected bfp! I can't remember anything else from it, that stuck out the most :) fx'ed!!!!
> 
> Kristi- happy 32 weeks! :happydance: I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Danielle- I hope you are doing good, missing you hun! Big :hugs: and please come say :hi: soon :)

Im here!! I've just been trying not to think about it all but I have been lurking :) I used to use sickness as an excuse not to have sex lol now im like don't even think you're getting out of this around o! Haha. We are nearing it Lou so keep it up :haha: 

I'm off tomorrow! Can't wait. I hope this is just what we need. And I like the sound of your dream, its definitely my dream. 

Hope everyone is well, I get back in just under 2 weeks so testing time right after!! 

Dust to all and hope our preggo ladies are doing great. Love you guys!

:dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- I hope you have a fantastic time and your dream comes true! :hugs:

I think I may have o'ed last night :/ it's so hard to ignore these things I've worked so hard to keep track of over the last 9 cycles :haha: I really wanted some :sex: last night but my OH wasn't feeling good at all, poor honey! I'm hoping he feels better tonight ;)

I hope all you ladies are doing great today :) :hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Have fun Pickle!!! Lots of baby dust to you while on Vacay!!

Well Lou, even if you did O last night you still already had soldiers on hand waiting to escort the egg out the tube :) So no BD last night is A-ok!

Had my 32 week appointment yesterday, all is well measuring on time. She wants me to watch my sodium cause I am a little (ok a LOT) in my legs and feet. So incoming lots of grilled chicken and veggies for me. Food is Food and I love it all, just hard to not eat French fries everyday, its been my major craving!


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> Have fun Pickle!!! Lots of baby dust to you while on Vacay!!
> 
> Well Lou, even if you did O last night you still already had soldiers on hand waiting to escort the egg out the tube :) So no BD last night is A-ok!
> 
> Had my 32 week appointment yesterday, all is well measuring on time. She wants me to watch my sodium cause I am a little (ok a LOT) in my legs and feet. So incoming lots of grilled chicken and veggies for me. Food is Food and I love it all, just hard to not eat French fries everyday, its been my major craving!

:rofl: to the French fries! I never craved anything good for me, mostly high sodium stuff (like Chinese food and french fries :haha: ) so I understand! Hopefully the grilled chicken and veggies will suffice for you :)

I'm glad your appt went well other than that :) I can't believe you're 32 weeks already! Time has crawled in so many ways, but is flying by in other ways! Not too long to go and you'll have your beautiful little Willow :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Happy hump day ladies! I got mine in this morning :haha:

Hope you ladies are safe and not close to these tornadoes :hugs: please let me know you're all ok :hugs:

I decided to input my noticeable cm and :sex: into ff. Just so I know cycle days if I need to look back :) I really have no idea if I o'ed yet or not, had ovary pain again this morning before :sex:, so :shrug: I like not knowing at this point, it makes sex just sex and no pressure, usually I lose a little of my drive after o and at this point my drive us full force ;) 

Have a great day ladies, I hope you are all ok! Lots of <3 and :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Happy hump day ladies! I got mine in this morning :haha:
> 
> Hope you ladies are safe and not close to these tornadoes :hugs: please let me know you're all ok :hugs:
> 
> I decided to input my noticeable cm and :sex: into ff. Just so I know cycle days if I need to look back :) I really have no idea if I o'ed yet or not, had ovary pain again this morning before :sex:, so :shrug: I like not knowing at this point, it makes sex just sex and no pressure, usually I lose a little of my drive after o and at this point my drive us full force ;)
> 
> Have a great day ladies, I hope you are all ok! Lots of <3 and :hugs:

yeaa to extra bding Hun. Ur relaxed approach might be all u need. I wish u ladies all the best and sticky baby dust ur way x


----------



## mirandaprice

No tornados here! I live in FL, so if anything major is gunna hit--itd be a hurricane.

Glad you're getting some pressure free BD in loulou!

Hope you have a great holiday pickle!

Sending lots of babydust to you ladies and hoping to see some bfps soon!


----------



## Krissykat1006

We missed the bad weather Sunday, but Mayflower and Vilonia AR are about 2.5 hours from us, I have family there and thankfully they are ok.


----------



## loulou82baby

Thanks for checking in ladies! :hugs:

Pal- still waiting and hoping your ok hun! :hugs: I heard parts of Texas got hit, hopefully not your part!

Danielle- want to make sure you're ok too hun, it's been a while! :hugs:

Kristi- I'm glad you and your family is ok :) I get nervous with stuff like that since knowing a lot of friends that went through the devastation of hurricane Katrina, so just like to know that all you girls are safe :)

Miranda- I am glad you don't get tornadoes there also, hurricanes are enough to worry about! Lets hope that this year has a mild hurricane season :)

I may just worry too much girls, so thank you for putting up with me :) I'm sure that ppl that have never dealt with large amounts of snow think the same way about our blizzards and snow storms here lol, at least that's what I tell myself to make me feel better about worrying so much :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Happy hump day ladies! I got mine in this morning :haha:
> 
> Hope you ladies are safe and not close to these tornadoes :hugs: please let me know you're all ok :hugs:
> 
> I decided to input my noticeable cm and :sex: into ff. Just so I know cycle days if I need to look back :) I really have no idea if I o'ed yet or not, had ovary pain again this morning before :sex:, so :shrug: I like not knowing at this point, it makes sex just sex and no pressure, usually I lose a little of my drive after o and at this point my drive us full force ;)
> 
> Have a great day ladies, I hope you are all ok! Lots of <3 and :hugs:
> 
> yeaa to extra bding Hun. Ur relaxed approach might be all u need. I wish u ladies all the best and sticky baby dust ur way xClick to expand...

Thanks hun :) I obviously hope so, but I'm ok with it if not too :) I'm just enjoying the relaxed approach and not feeling pressured to bd :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## fairyy

We are absolutely fine, Ciara. I am touched by your concern. :hugs:
I am glad that all our ladies and their families are safe.


----------



## fairyy

loulou82baby said:


> Happy hump day ladies! I got mine in this morning :haha:
> 
> Hope you ladies are safe and not close to these tornadoes :hugs: please let me know you're all ok :hugs:
> 
> I decided to input my noticeable cm and :sex: into ff. Just so I know cycle days if I need to look back :) I really have no idea if I o'ed yet or not, had ovary pain again this morning before :sex:, so :shrug: I like not knowing at this point, it makes sex just sex and no pressure, usually I lose a little of my drive after o and at this point my drive us full force ;)
> 
> Have a great day ladies, I hope you are all ok! Lots of <3 and :hugs:


Your BD timings looks perfect for BFP (though not planned intentionally ;). :flower: Good to NTNP and get a BFP. Sometimes I feel like not to TTC at all. But time is running out.


----------



## loulou82baby

fairyy said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> Happy hump day ladies! I got mine in this morning :haha:
> 
> Hope you ladies are safe and not close to these tornadoes :hugs: please let me know you're all ok :hugs:
> 
> I decided to input my noticeable cm and :sex: into ff. Just so I know cycle days if I need to look back :) I really have no idea if I o'ed yet or not, had ovary pain again this morning before :sex:, so :shrug: I like not knowing at this point, it makes sex just sex and no pressure, usually I lose a little of my drive after o and at this point my drive us full force ;)
> 
> Have a great day ladies, I hope you are all ok! Lots of <3 and :hugs:
> 
> 
> Your BD timings looks perfect for BFP (though not planned intentionally ;). :flower: Good to NTNP and get a BFP. Sometimes I feel like not to TTC at all. But time is running out.Click to expand...

We still have time love :hugs: but I always feel the same way, I'm not getting any younger! Hopefully all this relaxing will bring our bodies to where they need to be :) the past couple of days I've been thinking about when I had my kids and I came to this realization-your body is a marvelous thing that operates on it's own schedule, trying to force it to do something (or not do something) is like trying to force the wind to blow or not blow (bad example, but it was the first thing I thought of lol). I'll explain more in another post and tell you some of my story :)

Thank you for checking in and I'm glad you are ok :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

This is some of my story:

To start off, I have an ob/gyn, not a midwife, so that may make a difference. I was pressured into being induced with both of my kids, dd at 41+2 and ds at 40+5. At the time I didn't know I could refuse induction, all I knew was the ob said it was my only option and if I didn't my babies wouldn't be safe in my womb anymore. With dd labor was awful, the contractions were on top of one another with no breaks and I was not progressing at all (because my body wasn't ready). I went through almost 24 hrs of labor and 2 hrs of pushing before she made her arrival! Along the way I had to have her pushed back in numerous times (she had her hand on her face and elbow extended out), an episiotomy, and 2 tears, further evidence that she, nor my body was ready. I was threatened with a cesarean multiple times because she was so distressed from the induction and getting stuck. She ended up being delivered with forceps and has a permanent scar from them :( like I said, I thought induction was my only option because the ob said she wasn't safe anymore. So 5 yrs later with my ds and my ob tells me the same line about needing to be induced, but sooner, because it's not safe for the baby anymore. This labor wasn't as bad or as long (dd was back labor and ds was front), but it was the same with contractions right on top of one another and very slow progression from my body. I opted for an epidural both times (it didn't work with dd), and with ds it relaxed my body enough that I went from 4cm to 10cm within 15 mins and had him 5 mins later, so much better than with dd. He was pretty blue and not breathing great, with a low body temp for a couple days. I also attribute this to him not being ready to come out and my body knew that! Both times I fought against what my body is designed to do and forced it before it was the right time for that to happen. So naturally our bodies just know when timing of this is right and this explains why so many women get pregnant on breaks and when they give up on trying. Our bodies don't like to be forced into something that occurs naturally :) I'm going to try and remember this when I start feeling discouraged or stressed :) and at my first ob appt with #3 I will tell him that I refuse induction until I hit 42 weeks by my own dates, because his always seemed early anyways, and if he doesn't agree, I will find an ob or midwife that will :)

Sorry this is so long! :hugs::


----------



## fairyy

Sorry that you were forced to deliver your babies and scar on your daughter's body. That's not good. You are right. Our bodies know what to do and when to do it. But our mind sometimes tries to force things on it. I don't know why I get surprised when I hear some woman got pregnant. That's the natural thing but I am taking it as a science project and treating ourselves like Guinea pigs. Lol :dohh:


----------



## mirandaprice

My dad is a firm believer of both good things come to those who wait and everything happens for a reason...

Part of what makes ttc so challenging is the stress we put on ourselves, now I admit, for me I got lucky...it took two cycles (one ending poorly) to concieve this baby, but I know a lot of woman struggle. I am here rooting all you ladies on, for many reasons...and can not wait to see more bfps! 

I'm sending lots of warm wishes and baby dust to you, in hopes soon will be your time!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Loulou that was absolutely awful what they did to u and scar on DD. But glad everything went well. 

My Dh is also a firm believer of God's time. Ladies if it can happen for me after 8 months, then it will definitely happen for all of u. It is just a matter of time. I wish you all very best and can't wait to see more bfps here xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Good morning ladies :hi:

We all have to keep the faith that it will happen when it's time :) easier said than done, I know :dohh: we put our minds and bodies through so much stress wanting this so bad and I know how hard it is to "forget" everything we know and just go with the flow. I'm trying my hardest to do that and I keep reading bfp stories where the moral is "just stop trying". I have enjoyed not temping or opk'ing, so I think I'm just going to continue like that :) it's kind of hard not knowing when o actually happened, but I think that part will get easier :)

Ton of glittery, sparkly baby dust to all of you lovely ladies! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
(That should cover all of us, right?! ;) )


----------



## loulou82baby

Good morning ladies :hugs:

Just saying :hi:

Not much going on at the moment, have had some pretty intense cramping for about 6 days :dohh: I know some of it was related to ovulation, I'm hoping the rest of it is from a corpus luteum (sp?) Cyst pumping out some progesterone :) it's been on both sides though, I've felt it before on both sides, but usually only for a day or so. Who knows :shrug: lol

I decided on testing on CD 28 if no spotting by then :) since I'm not sure where I'm at dpo-wise, I figured that'd be a good start!

How are all of you ladies? I'm hoping everyone is good and feeling ok :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

I just realized my cd 28 in on the 11th which is Mother's Day :) that would be an awesome surprise, but I'm expecting a bfn :)


----------



## fairyy

That would be an awesome surprise Ciara. Everything crossed for a Mothers's Day BFP for you. And that baby dusts surely cover all of us. :)

Happy weekend ladies. Hope you all are fine.


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> I just realized my cd 28 in on the 11th which is Mother's Day :) that would be an awesome surprise, but I'm expecting a bfn :)

Really really hope u get ur mothers day :bfp::happydance:x


----------



## Krissykat1006

Just doing a quick swing by to check on all you ladies! Hope you are having a great relaxing weekend :)


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies! 

Hope everyone is doing well :)

I've been passing my time reading books with my dd :) she got me hooked on the Percy Jackson series and theme heroes of olympus series lol. Kids books, but it's entertaining for both of us :) I was already a bit of a bookworm, my OH doesn't get it lol. But when I'm reading I can forget everything and get lost for a while, it's nice sometimes :) I read an entire book (only 400 pages) between last night and this morning :haha:

Anyways, I miss you girls and I hope everyone is good :) lots of :hugs: and <3 and :dust:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello Ladies 

How is everyone today?

loulou i love to read as well and when i am into a good book i don't stop till it is finished cos i will read everywhere lol. But I have not read in a while thanks to bnb coz i am always on here lol.

Pal how are you Hun? Hope ur tooth extraction wasn't too painful for u?

Miranda 3rd tri soon wow.

KK counting down 

Pickle u r probably soaking up the sun with a glass of tequila sunrise or sangria lol

hope you are all great? Sticky baby dust to all x


----------



## fairyy

I didn't get an appointment for extraction. :(
Seems I have to wait till first Saturday of June if I plan to do it with oral surgeon. Else they can fit me within a week or so if I prefer to go for the extraction with dentist. I wanted to be done with extraction before my cycle starts around May 13th.


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies! 

Pal- I'm sorry you didn't get your appt, hopefully you will soon :hugs:

Natasha- how are you feeling hun?Is it sinking in yet? :)

Pickle- I really hope you are enjoying yourself sipping some fruity drinks and getting lots of loving ;)

Kristi- time is flying! I'm sure it feels like forever to you though! I can't wait for you to have your precious pink bundle! I bet your DH and Rand are getting excited :)

Miranda- how is the house coming darling? As I just said, time is flying! How are you feeling now? I hope the sickness has totally subsided :)

I'm just chilling :) my poas addict side is starting to surface, but I haven't given into temptation :) yes, I'm patting myself on the back ;) my mind is hard to distract! I keep thinking "what if's..." like with me not using progesterone this cycle, which I started using this morning because of the what if's :dohh: lol. I've had no real symptoms other than the continuous cramping, a backache, and sore boobs. I keep breaking out, but that seems to be a random occurrence. I figure I could be anywhere from 12dpo-8dpo, but I'm going to say around 9 or 10. I may have to bust put an ic soon :haha:

In other news, I had lunch with my preggo friend yesterday and we did a little window shopping for baby stuff, which I actually enjoyed :) I'm getting excited for her :) she'll be 10 wks tomorrow already, it seems like yesterday! 

Well, I'll stop rambling for now :) I hope you ladies have a wonderful day and I'll of course let you know if I decide to poas ;)


----------



## mirandaprice

House is coming along slowly :haha: The hard part is coming up (relocating the bathroom--the plumbing is gunna be a nightmare!) 

I got a changing table and glider chair for under $115 total at a local consignment shop on Monday! I'm so excited, because those separately retail from 200-600 EACH! I plan to sand them and refinish them :)

I hope all you ladies are doing well, and we'll get to see some BFP's soon from all these relaxed cycles!


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm not sure how good the quality is going to be on here, but my inner poas addict took over and holy shit (sorry!) I'm freaking out just a little! I'm shaking and I can't decide whether to laugh or cry, my emotions are super crazy right now! Tell me what you ladies think :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

I just realized how hard it is to see on here. I'll upload an edited one in a few mins :)


----------



## loulou82baby

The first one is edited and the other 2 are pics as they're drying. they're definitely getting darker as they dry! Eeeekkkkk!!!!

Sorry for the overload of posts and pictures! :dohh:


----------



## fairyy

Hey Ciara I think I can see something. Waiting for your updated pics. I am so excited for you. :)

@Miranda: That's a good bargain :thumbup:

AFM: I have started PMSing from yesterday. It was bad. I was irritable, nauseous (a little) and crampy all day. DH had to bring some takeout for dinner. But it was tasty though. ;)

Got an appointment for extraction on Wednesday. I might cancel it as it is closer to AF. AF is expected on Monday/Tuesday. I am not sure if I can handle both kind of pains together.


----------



## fairyy

I can definitely see a faint line on the purple one. :)
Just rush to the store and get a FRER and if you have FRER sitting on the closet then go ahead and POAS on it. What are you waiting for girl ;)


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- that is a great deal! I realized how expensive baby furniture is when we were looking yesterday! 

Pal- thank you for looking, it's definitely positive :) it looks different from any of the "fake" lines I've had :) I have 3 frers at my disposal, I want to wait until I get a good hold and I kinda want to wait until after the kids go to bed so I can poas and show my OH :) I don't want my kids to know yet, I don't plan on telling pretty much anyone until 12 wks :) but I will post my frer when I do it if nobody minds :)

I really hope you can find the best time for your extraction! It is never pleasant :( maybe you'll get a surprise bfp instead :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - the only plus side to having the extraction and af at the same time is the pain meds they give for the extraction will help af pains...but I can imagine why you wouldn't want to deal with both! (Hopefully its not pms, and a sticky bean in there ;) )

Loulou - I can definitely see some lines on the edited ones! And I'm pretty sure I see them on the non edited ones (but I'm on my phone and the screen isn't very clear) I can't wait to see some frer!

And yeah, I originally went for just the changeing table- as I'd seen it when in there looking for maternity clothe...and I happened upon the glider and just had to get both! I'm feeling so proud of those purchases! They're gunna look so nice when I'm done with them...mydad was even impressed with their quality and especially after I pointed out the price of a changing table when we picked up my crib :haha: 

Now for more bfps! Sprinkling baby dust like crazy for all of you!


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> The first one is edited and the other 2 are pics as they're drying. they're definitely getting darker as they dry! Eeeekkkkk!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the overload of posts and pictures! :dohh:
> 
> View attachment 762785
> 
> 
> View attachment 762787
> 
> 
> View attachment 762789

:happydance::happydance::happydance: there is definitely something on the purple test. eeeks :happydance::happydance: come on BFP.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Lou I can see something on the purple stick ones for sure :) FX that this is it for you!! I will be checking back in later tonight for that FRER picture!

Miranda, Baby stuff is super expensive...it has went up a LOT since my son was born lol, but I have realized this time there are things I don't need and didn't use with him so at least I am cutting corners that way. I got lucky so far and an out of town relative sent us a car seat, my grandmother got us a baby swing and hubbies godmother is getting us a stroller...so I think the only thing big item wise I'll be buying is the bassinet and play pen for later on.

I did my own maternity pictures yesterday, I did all the camera settings and had my mom snap them, bless her heart 80% were out of focus but I got about 8 or 9 that I like and I am happy with that, all I wanted was one where I felt beautiful and not like a big fat whale lol and I got that so :thumbup:

Pal I hope your extraction goes good if you keep the date!! And I'm telling AF to hit the road!

Pickle, I hope you are having the bestest vaca EVER!!

Dream- How you feeling??


----------



## Dreambaby69

:thumbup:Miranda that is some crazy bargain:thumbup:


----------



## Dreambaby69

pal hope ur extraction goes well and hope the witch stays well away from u x


----------



## Dreambaby69

kk u have everything sorted for u lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

Here is my favorite shot from yesterday. Glad now I chose to just do it myself and not spend the $800 to let another photographer do it lol all it cost me was $40 for the material to make the gown.
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Here is my favorite shot from yesterday. Glad now I chose to just do it myself and not spend the $800 to let another photographer do it lol all it cost me was $40 for the material to make the gown.

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:smug::smug::smug: It is beautiful. I absolutely LOVE IT woww!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance: U look stunning KK x


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my favorite shot from yesterday. Glad now I chose to just do it myself and not spend the $800 to let another photographer do it lol all it cost me was $40 for the material to make the gown.
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:smug::smug::smug: It is beautiful. I absolutely LOVE IT woww!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance: U look stunning KK xClick to expand...

Thanks :) :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

So beautiful kk! 

One of my sister's friends is gunnado some maternity pics for me...she said sshe'll give me a big discount causeof my sister...so hopefully I'll get some beautiful shots myself soon!


----------



## fairyy

Krissykat1006 said:


> Here is my favorite shot from yesterday. Glad now I chose to just do it myself and not spend the $800 to let another photographer do it lol all it cost me was $40 for the material to make the gown.

That's an awesome pic :thumbup:
Btw you look just fabulous. :flower:


----------



## fairyy

Thanks for the support ladies. If I don't get a Mother's Day BFP then definitely try and pray for a Father's Day BFP. But I am so very happy to see all those BFPs coming.

Waiting for your next update Ciara. 

Natasha, hope you are doing great. :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Thanks for the support ladies. If I don't get a Mother's Day BFP then definitely try and pray for a Father's Day BFP. But I am so very happy to see all those BFPs coming.
> 
> Waiting for your next update Ciara.
> 
> Natasha, hope you are doing great. :)

i am fine hun x


----------



## fairyy

Waiting for FRER update, Ciara.


----------



## loulou82baby

Ok, Ok, I had to get a good hold and wait for my OH to get home :haha: frer coming right up :thumbup:

Kristi- You are gorgeous!!!! You look like a freaking goddess!!! Awesome pic!!!

Miranda- Please share when you get your pics done :) And I would love to see the baby furniture when you finish it :)



As promised :flower:



My OH's reaction when I handed him the test as follows..."this can't be right" and then "what are we gonna do now?" and then "you got me drunk" lol. Needless to say he was pretty shocked and had a hard time forming sentences for a couple of mins :haha: Now he just keeps saying "I can't believe it" :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

Haha- my DH didn't believe it until after my first dr appointment. I didn't realize in what denial he was until I got back and he said "so, are you pregnant?" :haha:

I definitely see a line on that! Congrats!!!


----------



## fairyy

Congrats hun. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:thumbup: lovely Mother's Day gift it is. You were right about our bodies. You let it free and it did what it meant to do. I am so happy for you. Yay. :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Thank you so much for keeping me somewhat sane ladies :hugs: lots of <3 to all of you! I'm going to test every day until Monday and call the dr then because that will be cd29 and around the time af would be due. I'm going to use the progesterone cream until I get blood levels back (just incase) :) I can't believe this is real right now lol. 

I'm wondering if it's a guy thing because my bff's OH was the same way :haha: so I asked my OH what it would take for him to believe it and he said "well I'm going to have to check things out up there, let me just get my exam gloves" :haha: what an ass :)

I really, really hope we have some more surprise bfp's coming for mother's day! :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Yay!! I see the line too! Stick little bean STICK!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

How do I do a spoiler in my sig? I know it's the smiley face with the bar across it's eyes, but I can't figure out how to make it work :dohh: :haha:


----------



## hunni12

Congrats lou! not sure how to add a spoiler tho sorry


has anybody else had spotting at 5 dpo ? went to the loo earlier and had some pink spotting when I wiped


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Ok, Ok, I had to get a good hold and wait for my OH to get home :haha: frer coming right up :thumbup:
> 
> Kristi- You are gorgeous!!!! You look like a freaking goddess!!! Awesome pic!!!
> 
> Miranda- Please share when you get your pics done :) And I would love to see the baby furniture when you finish it :)
> 
> 
> 
> As promised :flower:
> 
> View attachment 762991
> 
> 
> My OH's reaction when I handed him the test as follows..."this can't be right" and then "what are we gonna do now?" and then "you got me drunk" lol. Needless to say he was pretty shocked and had a hard time forming sentences for a couple of mins :haha: Now he just keeps saying "I can't believe it" :haha:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance: :dance::dance::dance::awww::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :headspin: :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja: :ninja: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt; \\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> How do I do a spoiler in my sig? I know it's the smiley face with the bar across it's eyes, but I can't figure out how to make it work :dohh: :haha:

Write or add whatever u want to write in ur signature and then highlight it and click the smiley with line across the eyes x.


----------



## Dreambaby69

KK and MIRANDA did u ladies do any chinese gender predition online? if yes which one was correct for u? i am kinda curious to see what it says for me and if it will be correct as well lol x


----------



## Krissykat1006

The Chinese gender predictors I did all said I was having a boy. I've had 3 ultrasound techs all say girl and since we are decorated for girl I am hoping they are right.

Now every old wives tale and gender quiz I did all said girls.


----------



## mirandaprice

I did the Chinese gender predictor, it said boy--and I'm having a boy. I didn't get around to trying anything else before I found out though!


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> I did the Chinese gender predictor, it said boy--and I'm having a boy. I didn't get around to trying anything else before I found out though!

yeaaa which one?


----------



## mirandaprice

The one you have in your spoiler


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> The one you have in your spoiler

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yea k thanks x. How r u today? hope great x


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm doing well today - I woke up this morning and decided to practice fasting for my GD test on the 20th....so far, so good :)

How are you? Can't believe almost 8 weeks! You'll be in 2nd tri in no time!


How is everyone else doing? Has the shock wore off yet loulou? 

Lots of babydust and keeping things crossed for my BFPs! So far, 2014 has been a lucky year for babies ;)


----------



## fairyy

hunni12 said:


> Congrats lou! not sure how to add a spoiler tho sorry
> 
> 
> has anybody else had spotting at 5 dpo ? went to the loo earlier and had some pink spotting when I wiped

May be its IB dear. Keeping fingers crossed for you. :)


----------



## loulou82baby

hunni- I've had spotting before from 4-6 dpo but it turned out to be nothing. I think it was from the baby aspirin I was taking that cycle, since that was all I did different. I hope it's a great sign for you :flower:

I looked at my gender predictor and it said girl, I'm hoping for a boy, but I'll be a happy with a healthy bean of either gender :)

I'm still pretty well in shock :haha: It's surreal right now! 

Thanks for the spoiler info! I was trying to do it on my phone and that didn't work so well lol. I'll get to it :)

I am still cramping like crazy! There are 3 different spots that are cramping consistently, sometimes it's pretty painful, it's hard to believe that I never noticed this with my other 2 lol

Thank you so much ladies for all of your support :) I can't wait for the rest of our :bfp:'s in our awesome group :)

I hope you don't mind me posting these, I wanted to share with you ladies! Definite progression on frer in 24 hrs :happydance: And the digi says it all :thumbup:


----------



## mirandaprice

Yeah doing any sort of editing of your signature is hard over the phone!

So happy to see those tests getting darker!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea for digi loulou and please post pics away. Did u do the same Chinese gender prediction in my signature? When is ur edd?


----------



## loulou82baby

Dreambaby69 said:


> Yea for digi loulou and please post pics away. Did u do the same Chinese gender prediction in my signature? When is ur edd?

Yes, I did the one on countdown. I'd be happy either way because I already have one of each, but I think my DD would be less jealous of a boy :haha: And my OH really wants a boy because DD is really mouthy and bossy and has an attitude the size of New York :haha:

EDD is 1/19/2015 by lmp, but I think it's really a day or 2 after, so I'm going to say 1/20/2015 :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Pal- when is af due hun? Do you plan on testing at all or just waiting?

Did Pickle say she was going to be gone for 2 weeks? It feels like it's been forever already!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea I think pickle is off for 2 weeks so she will be back next week. Hope she is back with a bfp as well yikes. 

Loulou the one in my siggy was right for Miranda and it predicted boy for me so we will see haha. Are u finding out gender?


----------



## fairyy

Happy Mother's Day ladies :flower:
Hope you all are having a wonderful day. :)

Loved to see your digital hpt Ciara. :happydance:
AF is due Monday/Tuesday for me.


----------



## Dreambaby69

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL MY AMERICAN LADIES !!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal- I hope af stays away for you!

Dream- happy 8 weeks!


----------



## fairyy

mirandaprice said:


> Pal- I hope af stays away for you!
> 
> Dream- happy 8 weeks!

Thanks Miranda. :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Happy Mommy's Day to all of you beautiful ladies :) sorry it's so late, we had a crazy busy day!

I will find out gender, I'm not good at not knowing :haha: 

I'm crossing everything for some more surprise bfp's :) sending out lots of :dust:

<3


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Pal- I hope af stays away for you!
> 
> Dream- happy 8 weeks!

Thanks Hun and happy 27 weeks to u Woooooooooooooooow x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pal tons and tons of sticky baby dust coming ur way and hope that biatch stays far away from u. Good luck Hun xx


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies :)

How is everyone today? 

I hope you all enjoyed your mother's day (whether you have children yet or not, because you all will :hugs: ) 

I'm nervous to call the dr today (idk why lol) just me being silly :haha: I'll keep you ladies posted :)


----------



## fairyy

Spotting started in the morning, only when wiped and nothing since then. Sorry for TMI though. I just want it to start and be over. So that I can go for extraction on Wednesday morning without AF pain. :growlmad:

Keep us updated Ciara.

Natasha, you need to update the thread title from 1BFP to 2BFPs (Ciara). :)

Hopefully we will add on few more BFP's soon.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Happy belated Mother's Day guys! 

I see someone in the current users that I can't wait to hear an update from! *cough Pickle!!!!*


----------



## Pickletilly

Hehe KK! Yep! IM BAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
I don't have any news, I did no temping or charting, so I have no idea when I o'd.. Didn't feel any o pains but had EWCM. I have all usual symptoms now so don't think it's my cycle, hooweverrrrr:

CONGRATS LOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy:
:yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy:
:yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy:
:yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy:

I am SO happy for you!!!! :hugs:

Hope you're all well?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> Hehe KK! Yep! IM BAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> I don't have any news, I did no temping or charting, so I have no idea when I o'd.. Didn't feel any o pains but had EWCM. I have all usual symptoms now so don't think it's my cycle, hooweverrrrr:
> 
> CONGRATS LOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy:
> :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy:
> :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy:
> :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy: :yipee: :loopy:
> 
> I am SO happy for you!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hope you're all well?


Welcome back :) we missed you! Was it a nice relaxing vacation?


----------



## Pickletilly

Aw thanks, I missed you lot too. Lovely thanks, I'm naturally really pale (being anaemic doesn't help) so I look kinda healthy now :) it was sooo nice to relax, we definitely needed it and not happy to land home in the rain lol. But great to come back to Lou's BFP! So many preggos now yay. Hope my time is soon.

How far along are you now KK?


----------



## fairyy

Welcome back Kerry. We missed you but glad that you had a relaxed time. :)
Hope your BFP is coming soon. :dust:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> Aw thanks, I missed you lot too. Lovely thanks, I'm naturally really pale (being anaemic doesn't help) so I look kinda healthy now :) it was sooo nice to relax, we definitely needed it and not happy to land home in the rain lol. But great to come back to Lou's BFP! So many preggos now yay. Hope my time is soon.
> 
> How far along are you now KK?

34 weeks, I'm in the home stretch....I should know a date for my C-section (had one the first time, just gonna go same route) by next week. So I have around 5 weeks left if I had to guess.


----------



## fairyy

Kristi, oh only 5weeks left.


----------



## loulou82baby

Good morning ladies :)

Welcome back Pickle! I'm glad you had a relaxing time and got some color :)

Are you going to test at all or just wait for af? Fx'ed af stays far away!!!

Pal- I hope if it is af that you will be pain free by your extraction on Wednesday :hugs:

Kristi- 5 weeks!!! Eeek!!! 

Afm- went to get info for insurance yesterday and I'm just waiting for a call back. I think I'm going to request a script for a beta and progesterone test for today though and just pay out of pocket. I just need to know lol. Af wasn't due until today or tomorrow so I'm curious to see where my beta is since my test line is darker than the control already! I'll definitely keep you ladies posted :) and i feel no different other that really sore boobies, cramps, peeing a lot, and I seem to get out of breath easy. None of these are abnormal other than shortness of breath! 

Happy Tuesday everyone! :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hey pickle welcome back Hun, we missed u too. I really really really hope af stays away from u and pal so that we can change the title of the thread to we did it . Good luck and baby dust 

Loulou yea for darker lines, keep us posted 

kk 5 weeks Woooooooooooooooow not long at all 

Miranda not long till 3rd tri x


----------



## fairyy

Natasha, AF is here and it's cd2 for me. But I am glad that she is being gentle to me this time and tomorrow by this time I will be done with extraction.


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> Natasha, AF is here and it's cd2 for me. But I am glad that she is being gentle to me this time and tomorrow by this time I will be done with extraction.

Hope the extraction goes well tomorrow, and lots of baby dust for the new cycle!!


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Kristi.


----------



## loulou82baby

Pal- good luck tomorrow! I hope all goes well and I'm sorry the :witch: showed! I'm sending buckets of glittery :dust: for next cycle :)

Afm- I got beta's done so I'll know what the # is sometime after 11 tomorrow. I told them I want a repeat on Thursday and the receptionist is like, "well you're so early that this one isn't likely to come back positive, so we'll just wait and see." And I said, "listen, I just want a piece of mind and my hpt's test line is darker than the control line, so I will guarantee you that it'll come back positive." She told me I shouldn't waste the $ and I told her piece of mine is worth more that any $ amount. So I'll update tomorrow afternoon :)


----------



## Pickletilly

You tell her Lou! Did you not chart at all either? What dpo roughlyyyy do you think you tested? I'm going to wait until AF arrives, which I think she will, but obviously hoping not :)


----------



## fairyy

No AF for Kerry. Fingers crossed. :)

Ciara, will wait for your update tomorrow. I am sure the result would be great and things are progressing pretty well. No doubt about it. :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Natasha, AF is here and it's cd2 for me. But I am glad that she is being gentle to me this time and tomorrow by this time I will be done with extraction.

:hugs: sorry the stupid witch came. Hope ur extraction goes well hun x


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Pal- good luck tomorrow! I hope all goes well and I'm sorry the :witch: showed! I'm sending buckets of glittery :dust: for next cycle :)
> 
> Afm- I got beta's done so I'll know what the # is sometime after 11 tomorrow. I told them I want a repeat on Thursday and the receptionist is like, "well you're so early that this one isn't likely to come back positive, so we'll just wait and see." And I said, "listen, I just want a piece of mind and my hpt's test line is darker than the control line, so I will guarantee you that it'll come back positive." She told me I shouldn't waste the $ and I told her piece of mine is worth more that any $ amount. So I'll update tomorrow afternoon :)

How rude :growlmad:,anyway i hope u have some great numbers to shut her up lol


----------



## jessieles

Hi girlies

I hope you dont mind me joining your forum but i have read all 50 pages and feel that your a perfect group to join. im 25 (nearly 26) and have been tryin to conceive for 7 months. i got married in september 2013 and stupidly though id be pregnant within a month of coming off the pill! As it is im 7 months on and still ttc. I'm not temping but am using opks, p tracker app and taking folic acid, zinc and using preseed. ive often looked at forums, they usually get me through the tww. However i have no friends ttc and as you know everyone who isnt goin through it just says 'itll happen when its meant to' which is true but no help whatsoever!
So i hope you dont mind me joining your group, you might just keep me sane. i am currently 3 days before af is due, doing the usual symptom spotting and dreading the tears when af arrives AGAIN! Xxx


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi Jessie! :flower: welcome
These ladies have got me through 8 cycles so far,
so you have def come to the right place. 
We all stick together through each new cycle, even our successful preggos! 

I didn't chart this time but I'm due AF the same time as you, fx for us eh :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal- I hope the extraction goes well for you tomorrow, sorry af got you. Lots of babydust for this cycle!

Pickle-welcome back! Hope you get your bfp! 

Loulou- I dont think its any of the ladies business what tests you want if they'll give peace of mind! Although with a test line that dark now I'd say thats a really good sign! 

Kk-wow, 5 weeks is so soon!!

Dream-how are you doing? I'm in third tri now ;) as of yesterday! You'll be in 2nd tri so soon!

Jesse-welcome! These are such a lovely bunch of ladies! Lots of babydust and hoping you get your bfp! (Ps, I got married sept 2013 too :) )


----------



## Krissykat1006

jessieles said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> I hope you dont mind me joining your forum but i have read all 50 pages and feel that your a perfect group to join. im 25 (nearly 26) and have been tryin to conceive for 7 months. i got married in september 2013 and stupidly though id be pregnant within a month of coming off the pill! As it is im 7 months on and still ttc. I'm not temping but am using opks, p tracker app and taking folic acid, zinc and using preseed. ive often looked at forums, they usually get me through the tww. However i have no friends ttc and as you know everyone who isnt goin through it just says 'itll happen when its meant to' which is true but no help whatsoever!
> So i hope you dont mind me joining your group, you might just keep me sane. i am currently 3 days before af is due, doing the usual symptom spotting and dreading the tears when af arrives AGAIN! Xxx


Welcome Jessie!! This is a great group, I've been with them since September :)


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Miranda and welcome Jessie. We are all here to support each other. These ladies are no doubt are the best.<3

Hope AF stays away from you and Kerry :dust:


----------



## jessieles

Thanks all! I thought it might help having people to talk to who are in the same situation! 

Pickle- fingers crossed no af this weekend! Im already telling myself it will be so i dont get my hopes up this time!

Congrats to those of you who have already had bfps!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:flower: Welcome Jessie, u have come to the right thread. These ladies r next to none and it seems like the mission is working in our favour lol.

pickle good luck and sticky baby dust coming ur way 

pal good luck with the extraction Hun, hope it is not too painful 

Miranda :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 3rd tri OMG time does fly

KK willow will be here before we know it 

loulou good luck with ur result x


----------



## Pickletilly

I'm out. I guess relaxing didn't help :cry:


----------



## Krissykat1006

That relaxing may still have been just what your body needs to jumpstart for next cycle. Stay strong Pickle!! <3


----------



## jessieles

Aww sorry to hear that pickle. I have all the feelings that af will b here soon too. its rubbish isnt it. but onto the next cycle with positivity xxx


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies <3

Welcome Jessie! :hugs: these ladies are the best! I hope af stays away from you!

Pal- how are you? I hope everything went ok :hugs:

Pickle- that damn :witch: ! Big :hugs: hun! It'll happen, the waiting sucks ass :dohh:

Miranda- happy third trimester already :)

Afm- results are 256 at 13/14/15 dpo, but I'm leaning towards 14. And the first time I tested was around 9 dpo and got a definite-no questions asked positive, so I probably would have been able to see it the day before :shrug: I'm going back for a redraw tomorrow so I can see what the doubling time is. I think so far it's been pretty fast (judging by line darkness 24 hrs apart :haha: ). My prediction (and I may be way off, but I did guess my beta was going to be 300 or over and I was pretty close) is about 30 hrs, I'll let you know Friday :)


----------



## jessieles

Thanks loulou, me too!

I hate this part of the cycle. :cry:just waiting until tomorrow to see if af comes. i havent done any tests this month as i was finding i was just upsetting myself further my testing constantly for a week. I dont really have any symptoms, just sore boobs which i dont usually have, and i defo have af pains. I find that i cant concentrate on anything when it gets to waiting for af. i find myself thinking what if this is how its gonna be for 6 more months! 

Those of you who have had bfps, did you feel any different before you got them?

Men have it so easy hey!:winkwink:

:hugs: xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

jessieles said:


> Thanks loulou, me too!
> 
> I hate this part of the cycle. :cry:just waiting until tomorrow to see if af comes. i havent done any tests this month as i was finding i was just upsetting myself further my testing constantly for a week. I dont really have any symptoms, just sore boobs which i dont usually have, and i defo have af pains. I find that i cant concentrate on anything when it gets to waiting for af. i find myself thinking what if this is how its gonna be for 6 more months!
> 
> Those of you who have had bfps, did you feel any different before you got them?
> 
> Men have it so easy hey!:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: xx

Symptom spotting is so hard to avoid in the TWW, its fun and disheartening at the same time. I always got sore boobs before AF but with my BFP it was more like a stabbing in the side of them. I had a small bout of heartburn which I never get, but other than that...it was a normal pre AF cycle for me.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> I'm out. I guess relaxing didn't help :cry:

:hugs: so sorry pickle. Hopefully this is the cycle that u nail that sucker. Good luck hun and chin up ( I know it is hard but try).


----------



## Dreambaby69

jessieles said:


> Thanks loulou, me too!
> 
> I hate this part of the cycle. :cry:just waiting until tomorrow to see if af comes. i havent done any tests this month as i was finding i was just upsetting myself further my testing constantly for a week. I dont really have any symptoms, just sore boobs which i dont usually have, and i defo have af pains. I find that i cant concentrate on anything when it gets to waiting for af. i find myself thinking what if this is how its gonna be for 6 more months!
> 
> Those of you who have had bfps, did you feel any different before you got them?
> 
> Men have it so easy hey!:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: xx

I had no symptom till about 7dpo when i was lightheaded twice and had sudden hunger randomly and then the cramps started at 10dpo but they are different to af cramps. But i knew by 9dpo and my triphasic chart confirmed it. Good luck hun x


----------



## jessieles

Thanks girls! Trying to stay positive and not symptom spot as im sure its often psychological but stocked up on chocolate to drown my sorrows when it comes just incase! :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

I actually never had sore boobs until my BFP (my chemical, they didn't hurt in the least) with this sticky one my nipples were so sensitive!

I had cramping, but very mild. And I had indigestion (burping) and gas pains.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Jessie!


----------



## fairyy

Kerry, sorry about AF hun. Hope this is her last visit before BFP. :) 

Jessie, I hope AF stays away from you. 

Ciara, yay for the results \\:D/ 

Hunni, how are you ?

Miranda and Kristi, how are you doing ?

AFM: My extraction went well. It was smooth and quick. Not painful like last time. I went for conscious sedation but the experience was good. I am very happy overall. Now on pain medication and have to take antibiotics for 10days. So I am drowsy from these medication. By next Friday I will be done with medication and ready to enter fertile period. :).

Ladies any suggestion or helpful tips for TTC this time ? I want to make it happen this time anyhow. Suggestion about bd timing, am/pm, pillow under the bum. etc ??? What you think helped you to get pregnant ?


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> Kerry, sorry about AF hun. Hope this is her last visit before BFP. :)
> 
> Jessie, I hope AF stays away from you.
> 
> Ciara, yay for the results \\:D/
> 
> Hunni, how are you ?
> 
> Miranda and Kristi, how are you doing ?
> 
> AFM: My extraction went well. It was smooth and quick. Not painful like last time. I went for conscious sedation but the experience was good. I am very happy overall. Now on pain medication and have to take antibiotics for 10days. So I am drowsy from these medication. By next Friday I will be done with medication and ready to enter fertile period. :).
> 
> Ladies any suggestion or helpful tips for TTC this time ? I want to make it happen this time anyhow. Suggestion about bd timing, am/pm, pillow under the bum. etc ??? What you think helped you to get pregnant ?

Have you started taking prenatal vitamins already? I was taking mine a few months before we started trying, and the cycle I got my BFP I had been taking extra Vitamin C to avoid catching the flu crap going around :)

Glad the extraction went smooth!! And I'm doing well....I am a huge ball of cranky this week, so everyone around me not doing so well :thumbup:


----------



## mirandaprice

Im a big ball of cranky over here too! (Must be the full moon ;) )

I took a multivitamin (basically same as a prenatal vitamin) starting the month I got my bfp...other then that, I didn't do anything special.


----------



## Pickletilly

I heard too much vit c makes your cm too acidic for :spermy:


----------



## loulou82baby

Hi ladies :)

I also heard the same thing about too much vit c! My only suggestion is to only bd when you want to and try not to stress. I know that's easier said then done!

Pal- I'm glad your extraction went well and you'll be ready for fertile week before you know it ;)

Jessie- how are you making out hun?

I have to call at 4 today to get the results of my blood tests from yesterday and I'm really nervous! I have no reason to be, but I am lol. I did also get a progesterone test, so hopefully that'll ease my mind :) I have an appt for insurance next week and the lady said I don't have to wait the 45 days it takes to kick in to make an appt, they'll backdate and cover it, so that makes me feel better :) when I get my results from the ob today I'll ask him when I should make an appt.

I hope all you ladies are doing good :) we've had a busy week and my mom has been here since last Sunday!


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls

No af as of yet and no cramps either, just weird feelings. Trying so hard not to get my hopes up, I was so desperate to test last nite i used an opk test as i heard they can often work, which was a faint positive, but i know this is all just me being psychotic! trying not to test for a few days as as stupid as it sounds, seeing a bfn can be more upsetting than :witch: turning up!:wacko:

I hope your all doing well! Its friday here and the sun is shining (rare for the u.k) so i hope you all have a lovely weekend!:hugs:

Pickle: i hope ur feeling positive for your next cycle! :hugs::dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

I think the opk thing only works for some people because I tried one the other day and it was definitely not positive, but my hpt's certainly are :haha:

I hope af stays away from you Jessie and keep us posted :) fx'ed for you!!!


----------



## fairyy

Kristi & Miranda hope the crankiness go away soon ;)

Jessie, praying for a BFP for you hun. 

Ciara, there is no reason to be nervous :) You are doing good. 

Kerry, so what's the plan for this cycle ? 

AFM: I have started taking prenatal multivitamins from last cycle. Hope the antibiotics I am taking after extraction don't mess up my cycle. I have to take it for next seven days till cd12 (that's when my fertile window starts)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Well the Vit C totally didn't work against me on my cycle lol, I think I was taking close to 1500mg a day all during my cycle. I had never read up on if it would do anything or not, I was just like I do not want this crap in my house...every double up on the vitamin C so we can keep it out! Of course a month later the stomach virus invaded...hated that stuff. At least it only lasted 2 days.

Can't wait to hear the results Lou!


----------



## Dreambaby69

jessieles said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> No af as of yet and no cramps either, just weird feelings. Trying so hard not to get my hopes up, I was so desperate to test last nite i used an opk test as i heard they can often work, which was a faint positive, but i know this is all just me being psychotic! trying not to test for a few days as as stupid as it sounds, seeing a bfn can be more upsetting than :witch: turning up!:wacko:
> 
> I hope your all doing well! Its friday here and the sun is shining (rare for the u.k) so i hope you all have a lovely weekend!:hugs:
> 
> Pickle: i hope ur feeling positive for your next cycle! :hugs::dust:

Hope the witch stays far away from u Hun, keeping everything crossed for u x


----------



## Pickletilly

fairyy said:


> Kristi & Miranda hope the crankiness go away soon ;)
> 
> Jessie, praying for a BFP for you hun.
> 
> Ciara, there is no reason to be nervous :) You are doing good.
> 
> Kerry, so what's the plan for this cycle ?
> 
> AFM: I have started taking prenatal multivitamins from last cycle. Hope the antibiotics I am taking after extraction don't mess up my cycle. I have to take it for next seven days till cd12 (that's when my fertile window starts)

I don't know if I have one anymore to be honest, I feel like I've tried everything in the book before the 12 month mark where a doctor will even listen to me. So just gonna go back to temping and opk this month I think. Any suggestions are welcome :dohh:

What about you fairyy?


----------



## fairyy

I am not temping Kerry. Can't deal with that stress. I am going to start BD as soon as ewcm appears. I am a week away from my fertile window. I will start doing opk from cd12/13. Then once +opk the day and next two days of BD (will use preseed too). We usually stop too early I think. 

Let's try our best and pray Kerry hun for that BFP. This is our turn to catch that eggie.


----------



## Dreambaby69

U ladies can try preseed and soft cup. It might make a difference. Good luck and baby dust xx


----------



## fairyy

Soft up . . . Is it difficult to insert in and out ??? It might help as we BD during day time and I have to get up after few minutes of BD and then leak the baby batter. :dohh:


----------



## Dreambaby69

no it is not. it just needs getting use to. It helps to keep it all in and i was never worried of leaking lol.


----------



## loulou82baby

I am sending you girls ton of baby dust...I mean you should be getting some dump trucks full of it right now!!! 

I don't think there's something that works for everyone, I do think the biggest part is having fun though. You could definitely try the pre-seed and soft cups or try putting a pillow under your bum and legs in the air for a bit. I think that tension in the body prevents it from working properly, so trying a nice massage or acupuncture close to o might help. I was at the point that I was toying with the idea of visiting a naturalist and seeing what they said, plus I think it would be interesting because they seem to know things even if you don't tell them (if they're good)! I even toyed with going to see a psychic or getting my cards read, I thought it would be fun, but I also thought maybe it would make me feel more pressured to have it happen by a certain date. I know you feel beat down and frustrated, but don't give up, it will happen :hugs:

And Pal, I don't think antibiotics with harm your cycle, I think you'll be fine. A lot of women get accidentally pregnant while on antibiotics because they make birth control less effective. I think you'll be just fine hun :)

Afm- second results are 546- doubling time of 43.9 hrs, I wasn't even close lol! I didn't get my progesterone level because the dr's phone was breaking up. I'll call on Monday and get it when I make an appt :) he said I can come in for an ultrasound when my level is over 10,000, so I have to do some math :haha: I think he also said I am more than welcome to get my levels tested again if I want, if it makes me feel better :) so I'm excited, I think I can make an appt for a week from this coming Monday and my levels should be 15,000+ :)


----------



## jessieles

Well im having a weird cycle atm girls jus wunderd if ne of u hav had this, i was due on thurs/fri n nuthin, no pains or nethin. then last night i went to bed and then wiped and ther was blood so i thort af had arrived n cried myself to sleep. But since then had no blood atall and no cramps. so now im just waiting. i dont wanna test yet as i just cant c u bfn.
Pickle- i know exactly how u feel, its mentally draining and so frustrating. we try everything and still no bfp! 
I have heard accupuncture is ment to be good xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> I am sending you girls ton of baby dust...I mean you should be getting some dump trucks full of it right now!!!
> 
> I don't think there's something that works for everyone, I do think the biggest part is having fun though. You could definitely try the pre-seed and soft cups or try putting a pillow under your bum and legs in the air for a bit. I think that tension in the body prevents it from working properly, so trying a nice massage or acupuncture close to o might help. I was at the point that I was toying with the idea of visiting a naturalist and seeing what they said, plus I think it would be interesting because they seem to know things even if you don't tell them (if they're good)! I even toyed with going to see a psychic or getting my cards read, I thought it would be fun, but I also thought maybe it would make me feel more pressured to have it happen by a certain date. I know you feel beat down and frustrated, but don't give up, it will happen :hugs:
> 
> And Pal, I don't think antibiotics with harm your cycle, I think you'll be fine. A lot of women get accidentally pregnant while on antibiotics because they make birth control less effective. I think you'll be just fine hun :)
> 
> Afm- second results are 546- doubling time of 43.9 hrs, I wasn't even close lol! I didn't get my progesterone level because the dr's phone was breaking up. I'll call on Monday and get it when I make an appt :) he said I can come in for an ultrasound when my level is over 10,000, so I have to do some math :haha: I think he also said I am more than welcome to get my levels tested again if I want, if it makes me feel better :) so I'm excited, I think I can make an appt for a week from this coming Monday and my levels should be 15,000+ :)


Getting readings are fun, all us girls in the FB group have had them done, we used Cheri22 and another lady who's named has escaped me but I think its Suzanne, I liked hers the best she gave me an indepth reading on what her (she had predicted girl) personality would be like, even saw something happening with my glucose test (which was right)


----------



## loulou82baby

Jessie- I've had af show up early more times than it's ever been late. It was ten days late once and I'm guessing that cycle was anovulatory. The only way to tell for sure hun is to take a test. I know you don't want to see a bfn and I hope you don't. I always used to tell myself that it was going to be bfn so I didn't get disappointed. You could wait it out a few more days and see what happens, I'll keep my fx'ed for you! Try to not stress hun, easier said than done I know, but stress isn't good for anyone or for ttc :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Loulou any more pee sticks to look at? How are u today?

pickle and pal and Jessie hope you ladies r k?

Miranda and Kk hope u moods r better now lol x


----------



## jessieles

Thanks loulou. i took a test and it was a bfn.awful af pains started today soon. god this whole process is so stressful! Ah well ill wait for af to start the next cycle!
Pickle- how are u feelin now?
Hope your all feelin happy xxx


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Loulou any more pee sticks to look at? How are u today?
> 
> pickle and pal and Jessie hope you ladies r k?
> 
> Miranda and Kk hope u moods r better now lol x

My mood is much better today, but I have a baby shower today and there will be cake...cake makes me happy 

How are you feeling Dream?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Loulou any more pee sticks to look at? How are u today?
> 
> pickle and pal and Jessie hope you ladies r k?
> 
> Miranda and Kk hope u moods r better now lol x
> 
> My mood is much better today, but I have a baby shower today and there will be cake...cake makes me happy
> 
> How are you feeling Dream?Click to expand...

Cake mmmhmmm lol. I am fine Hun. Still have excess saliva and horrible taste in my mouth yuck!. I feel nauseous from time to time and gag when i am brushing but no throwing up (thank God). I really can't wait to enter 2nd tri in 5 weeks (around ur due date lol). Oh well enjoy ur baby shower and take loads of pictures xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Jessie- sorry about the bfn! :hugs: try and stay positive for next cycle :)

Natasha- I'm good :) I have barely any symptoms (which kinda freaks me out lol) other than sore (and bigger) boobs and the occasional cramping, but I'm not complaining :) I also gag when I brush my teeth, but I haven't felt nauseous at all :) happy 9 weeks to you! :)

Kristi- yay for baby shower!! How exciting :) you can have the cake, I just want the food :haha:

I've given up on pee sticks finally! :haha: I don't think they can get any darker :) I'm just trying to relax and tell myself everything is going to be ok :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Sorry about the bfn jessie! Lots of baby dust for next cycle! 

And lots of babydust for you girls as well pickle and pal!!

I was having major cake cravings a few weeks ago :haha: right now its slushies!

Happy 9 weeks dream!! 

Loulou- I wouldnt worry to much about lack of nausea...thats a good thing in my book ;)

Kk- can't wait til your little girl is here!


----------



## jessieles

Thanks girls, just gonna relax for the next few days and if no af comes and still bfns come then i may go to the doc n tell a little white lie that its been 12 months and just check all is ok.
Hope you enjoyed the baby shower and cake  xxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies, I can't believe it is 9 weeks already lol

Good luck jessie, hope she stays away from u x


----------



## jessieles

:witch: showed her face today so im out. I'm sure sometimes my body knows to get my hopes up. Going to just try and keep positive for the next few days by maybe planning some fun stuff with hubby, I feel like my life is just resolving around ttc at the mo, don't know how some of you did this for years without going insane.

Pickle- hopefully this will be our month! How are you feeling? :hugs::dust:

Hope your enjoying your pregnancies girls xxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: sorry the hag showed Jessie. It does get frustrating after several months of temping,opking,bding and bfn. But we pick ourselves up, dust off and get back on the ttc saddle. Sooner or later the hag is going to get tired and u will get ur much deserved bfp. It took 9 months with my dd and 8 months with this one but both were after hsg. So keep ur chin up and carry on coz it will definitely happen, it is just a matter of time. Good luck and baby dust xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Sorry the witch made her appearance jessie! I really hope this cycle brings a bfp for you!

Btw, beautiful avatar pic :)


----------



## Pickletilly

jessieles said:


> :witch: showed her face today so im out. I'm sure sometimes my body knows to get my hopes up. Going to just try and keep positive for the next few days by maybe planning some fun stuff with hubby, I feel like my life is just resolving around ttc at the mo, don't know how some of you did this for years without going insane.
> 
> Pickle- hopefully this will be our month! How are you feeling? :hugs::dust:
> 
> Hope your enjoying your pregnancies girls xxx

Ahh I was quietly praying for you! I hope this will be our cycle as I'm getting a bit fed up now. I also want to go to docs and lie about our TTC time however I had an appointment with my nurse last sept to try and sort the issue with spotting while on the pill and I got 3 months worth of it too! I think that's all on their system so I can't lie lol fingers crossed anyway Jessie:hugs:

I do actually use preseed and have done for months, I like it but obviously hasn't worked for me :haha:


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- Hopefully we can get through the next cycle together with a smile. Fingers crossed this is the last time the witch appears! I think i went to the docs in aug for the next pill but im just going to act dumb and see what he says. Ill just say i didnt take any more after that or something.

Miranda - Thanks very much :) I notice you got married on Sept 7th 2013 and mine was Sept 6th 2013 :wedding: I think all the wedding planning has left me really flat as i stupidly thought ooohh ill be preggers a month after!

Dream- Thank you, hopefully it wont take too much longer!


----------



## mirandaprice

I think my only advantage to falling pregnant my 2nd cycle trying (my first ended with a chemical), was I was off the pill since May of 2013. So my body had plenty of time to get back to normal before we started.

I don't think it'd hurt to lie about how long you've been trying--I think it's stupid they make woman wait so long to begin with. Sending lots of positive thoughts to both you ladies!


----------



## fairyy

I am sorry Jessie :hugs:
I hope no AF this time. Btw lovely avatar pic :flower:

Natasha, happy 9weeks hun. :)

I had anxiety attack yesterday. I am already worried about scheduled BDing. I am going to TTC full on till September and then plan for fertility testing (around my 31st b'day). As of now trying to focus on this cycle.


----------



## loulou82baby

I am also in agreement that a little white lie about how long you've been trying isn't going to hurt anyone! It's stupid they make you wait so long to get answers, especially when getting answers usually means several more months of waiting :dohh:

Please try not to stress ladies, it is not good for you at all. Pal, it's definitely not good to be having anxiety attacks thinking about ttc :hugs: maybe you could talk to your dr and see if they can recommend anything? I know how stressful it all is and having no answers and no results month after month, and some stress is normal and unavoidable, but it can get to the point where it affects your health and you need to stay healthy for a baby :) I wish I could give you girls the answer to ttc, but it seems it may be different for everyone. Try and keep your chins up, you will get your babies and all of this will be worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

I think my main reason for anxiety is I have to push DH every time for TTC (he is ready to be a dad and up for TTC but he is not broody as me & when I get AF he doesn't seem that upset. He is pretty normal about it). Plus TTC is not fun. I should book an appointment with primary physician and then next in September fertility appointment.


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> I am sorry Jessie :hugs:
> I hope no AF this time. Btw lovely avatar pic :flower:
> 
> Natasha, happy 9weeks hun. :)
> 
> I had anxiety attack yesterday. I am already worried about scheduled BDing. I am going to TTC full on till September and then plan for fertility testing (around my 31st b'day). As of now trying to focus on this cycle.

:hugs: Aww bless you. Try not to stress too much coz it will only make matters worse. I know ttc is hard and can be stressful but we have to try and find a way to deal with it. Some people take the relaxed approach and some people like me try something different every cycle. Anytime i come up with something new to try, it kinda relaxes me and makes me feel like i am doing something. As for white lie well i got my referral at 6 months , u do the maths......... Good luck and tons of baby dust xx


----------



## jessieles

Miranda- Yeh, thinking back i should have come off the pill before the wedding. But i caught pregnant 7 years ago when i was only 18 with my hubby, i lost it at 11 weeks but that was when i was taking the pill so i just assumed as soon as i stopped taking it id catch again but obv not.

Fairry- Aww dont get anxious about it, i know its really hard to keep going, I'm finding it mentally exhausting and emotionally draining! I know what you mean though, it is different for the men, mine is also excited but he doesnt get low when i come on, they see it differently dont they? And bd isnt as fun, we've had many arguments when hes not in the mood but I know I'm Ovulating.


----------



## fairyy

Jessie, yes men are different and indifferent to things at times when we expect them to react.:dohh:

My DH was initially not ready to try, then he was on board for NTNP and now finally up for TTC. Anyways today is cd9 for me and got some stretchy kind of creamy cm. May be I am going to ovulate early this time or this is going to be a weird cycle with random patches of cm like last to last cycle (or side effect of antibiotics, I have to take it till Friday). 

Btw I really appreciate the preggo ladies being here and supporting us. This means a lot. I have seen ladies moved to different threads when they get pregnant and somewhat forget the ladies till TTC. But you ladies are awesome. <3:hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Bodies all react so differently...I know a girl in real life now who is currently pregnant...she didn't know until 3months in, as she was on the pill and had what she thought were normal 'periods'

TTC can be very stressful, especially when it takes a while...its why I've stuck around to root all my ladies on! 

Hoping for lots more bfps this upcoming cycle! And if not, then atleast some answers into why its not happening!


----------



## jessieles

Fairry and Pickle- Lets have a positive month, im trying my best to feel that this is the month. Armed with pre-seed, vitmanins, opk's. Lets try and get some more BFP's on here 

:dust::dust:


----------



## Pickletilly

I will be positive! 

But today I'm having a down day and I feel like I will be the only one left from our group who isn't piling on baby pounds :(


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw pickle! I so hope this is the month for you! It must be an impossible hard and stressful journey thus far--are you trying anything special this cycle?


----------



## Pickletilly

I'm not sure what else I could do tbh, I feel like I'm doing everything I can.

Opk, temping, pre-seed, bd every other day-or-every day for a week during fertile week-or-relaxing and dtd when we want-or-smep, we have tried doing it in morning instead of night cause it's supposed to be a better sperm count or something, legs in the air, vitamins, not doing anything for a whole cycle opk and temp wise (aka chilling out), eating healthier, exercising more, having no caffeine or alcohol (well, not getting drunk! Gotta live) :shrug: any suggestions?


----------



## mirandaprice

It really sounds like you've covered all your bases, so I'm at a loss as to what else could/would help you get your BFP!


----------



## Pickletilly

Haha. Me too Miranda, me too :haha:
But thank you for your support, it really does help having you ladies around :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> I will be positive!
> 
> But today I'm having a down day and I feel like I will be the only one left from our group who isn't piling on baby pounds :(

:hugs: awwww pickle. Try and stop feeling that way. I know how hard it can be to be positive. All i can tell u is that it will happen when u least expect it. we are all here for u and will be here till u all get ur :bfp:. Tons of baby dust x


----------



## fairyy

Aww Kerry. :hugs:
Bring on the positive attitude and let's make best of this cycle. We are with you still trying and waiting for that BFP (me & Jessie). We will be bump buddies soon with all our preggo ladies. 

I am quite positive today. May be it's because I went to gym after days. :haha: But my cm is weird from yesterday. I don't know whether it is fertile of not. :shrug:


----------



## jessieles

Aww Pickle,:hugs: I know exactly how you feel! But like you said we are doing everything we can. Every time af comes i think 'right that's it, im gonna stop doing it all and just see what happens' but then as soon as CD1 come i think nope, I'm gonna do all I can. All we can do is hope that this is our month! :dust: When i go and see the doc next week, I'll let you know if he has any extra tips! I wouldnt give up alcohol and fun though, like you said you still gotta live! :flower:


----------



## jessieles

On a happier notes- girls with baby bumps, are you excited? Do you have any names? xxx


----------



## mirandaprice

I don't think giving anything up is really key to getting pregnant, unless of course it's a known source to cause infertility. 

I'm getting anxious :haha: I'm excited, but it can all be overwhelming when you get hit with the reality of it all--like, wow, am I really going to have a baby in less then 3 months?

My baby is a little boy, his name will be James Andrew (family names--my DH came up with the idea, and I thought it was too sweet to say no :) )

Sending lots of babydust and good positive vibes to you ladies to hopefully get some BFPs this month! The wait can be unbearable, so I hope it happens really really soon!


----------



## fairyy

That's a nice name, Miranda. :)

AFM: I am so confused with cm this cycle. Now I am wondering what if I am going to ovulate early this time or its antibiotics causing it. Last we had :sex: the day before AF. My plan was to start on cd12 and then to start POAS on OPK from cd13. Today is cd11 and I have no sex drive, which is unusual at this point of the cycle.


----------



## loulou82baby

I wish I could give all you ladies a real life giant hug! It makes me realize how much of a miracle life and creating life really is! I wish I could give advice, but it seems you ladies are trying all you can already :hugs: keep up the positivity, don't force bd (have fun with it ;) ), and live your lives (this sounds stupid, but we give up so much when ttc that we're already going to have to give up for 9+ months, and I think sometimes it stresses us more that we give this stuff up and still nothing happens). Have some good drunken :sex: with the DH/OH and have some laughs :) these will be your last memories to make as a couple instead of parents, live them to the fullest :) 

Pal- when in doubt I tried to bd, but if you aren't in the mood then don't force yourself. 

I wouldn't dream of leaving you girls! We are getting through this together! :hugs:

Afm- it's been a busy couple of days here! I had my appt for insurance yesterday and I think it went well and she said I shouldn't have any trouble getting it :) good news! The lady at my dr's office (secretary) is being a big wench for some reason (I never had a problem with her in the past) and I finally got my progesterone levels back- 29.3! Yay! I've been trying to schedule an appt with them since Monday because I still have pretty bad cramps here and there, but she kept interrupting me and not listening and telling me it's too early and pushing me to wait until 10 wks! Finally after a few calls I got her to listen and I have an appt next Tuesday. The insurance lady had to call her twice when I was there and was totally appalled that they didn't at least have an appt scheduled for me soon to do the normal stuff like weight, blood pressure, and go over history. She also tried to schedule me an appt but the secretary refused and told her I would have to call back. This is going to make for a long 8 months! :haha: I don't know what the hell I did to piss this lady off, but holy geez she is stressing me out! I will bring it up to my dr because she's the one that does my blood pressure and stuff and I know it'll be through the roof the next time I see her lol. Anyways, so I'll let you ladies know how my scan goes on Tuesday, but idk if I'll get a picture or anything because it's just to make sure everything in is the right place :)

Sorry for the rambling ladies! I hope you all have a great day <3


----------



## fairyy

She wanted you to wait for 10weeks !!! That's simply ridiculous.:growlmad: 
But I am glad that you have got an appointment for Tuesday. Will be waiting for your update. :)


----------



## mirandaprice

I think I'd of cried out of frustration if the lady booking my appointments gave me that much hassle! Actually, my first appointment my sister called and made cause I was glued to the toilet :haha: Hopefully she backs off a little and stops being such a pain to deal with...I'm sure if it came directly from your dr, she'd stop questioning you about everything!

And I agree--TTC can be stressful, so definitely try and enjoy the little moments--like stress free sex. Have a few drinks, and enjoy it while you can! It may even get you more BD when there's less pressure


----------



## fairyy

Let's have some drink and make that baby then ;)
Fun way to conceive a baby :) One of my friend wanted to have wild and steamy sex to make her baby but she got pregnant even before trying, accidentally. She had fantasies like sex in the jungle and in car kind of thing in mind. :haha:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Ladies believe it or not the cycle i got pregnant was the cycle that i had mothers day and my birthday back to back and that was O day and day after O and we were both hammered on alcohol on both days and the sex was AMAZING no care in the world lol. I had cycle where i cut out coffee,fizzy drinks, alcohol u name it and af was still right on time. So ladies if there is no known issue, i would say a little drink will not hurt but might help x


----------



## Krissykat1006

From TTC thru the first 18 years...its a stressful event, but as long as you have fun the entire time. Its a journey well worth it. :) I'm hoping your journey's start soon. I'll be here cheering the entire time!

afm, yes I am excited Jessie, and nervous....its been 11 years since the last time I did this and basically its like starting all over! But we are very excited for our little Willow Jane to make her appearance. I am trying to get my hospital bag ready just cause we are in the final month and I want to at least "try" to be prepared.


----------



## jessieles

Kk- Willow Jane is a beautiful name, a girl i work with is due in 3 weeks, she was going to go with Willow but has decided on Freya. Aww i bet its so excitin packing the hospital bag. Make sure you put your feet up and rest :hugs:

Dream- Im going to take a bit of advice and drink my way through June hehe, im going to try and enjoy this month as its my Birthday and we are going away for the weekend so hopefully I can try and think less about it all.

Fairy- I think thats the plan this month, :wine:

Miranda- Aww thats a proper strong boys name isnt it James Andrew, cant go wrong with a name like that :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

jessieles said:


> Kk- Willow Jane is a beautiful name, a girl i work with is due in 3 weeks, she was going to go with Willow but has decided on Freya. Aww i bet its so excitin packing the hospital bag. Make sure you put your feet up and rest :hugs:
> 
> Dream- Im going to take a bit of advice and drink my way through June hehe, im going to try and enjoy this month as its my Birthday and we are going away for the weekend so hopefully I can try and think less about it all.
> 
> Fairy- I think thats the plan this month, :wine:
> 
> Miranda- Aww thats a proper strong boys name isnt it James Andrew, cant go wrong with a name like that :hugs:

Good luk hun, hope u conceive during this ur birthday cycle like I did. tons of sticky baby dust coming ur way :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pickletilly

We are going to try smep again this cycle. I don't think we stuck to it 100% last time and it feels good to have a plan again. Positivity is back, good luck to us ttcers and to our preggos enjoy every moment cause the months seem to be flying past.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yeaaa welcome back pickle. I am glad that u r feeling better. That is exactly what i used to do..make sure i have a plan at the beginning of every cycle. It kinda made me relaxed like am doing something about ttc iykwim. Anyway I can't wait for u to get ur bfp so that i can feel the this page with emoticons lol. Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: Everything sounds perfect. Enjoy your birthday and weekend, drink some :wine: have :sex: and hopefully you will get :bfp: after few days :dust:

Kerry: Yay for the positivity :thumbup:
SMEP is great plan I have heard of. It helped many many ladies get thier BFPs and now its your turn. :dust:

AFM: My plan was to try modified version of SMEP this time (to start when I see ewcm and then 3days once I get +opk). I thought of starting from cd12. I normally get +opk on cd14 (+/- one day). But as I said earlier I am confused this time with cm, so we BD last night at cd11, was in mood too and I am waiting to POAS on opk after few hours for peace of my own mind. :dohh:

Btw ladies how much the pre seed instruction leaflet advises to use ? I thought I needed bit more last night. We DTD after 20minutes of applying it. One applicator can be use for how many times ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Put as much as u r comfortable with and u can re use the applicator , just wash it properly. I used mine 3 times and wash in hot soapy water after every use and wrap in tissue till next use. I use enough pre seed to send the swimmers skiing lol and cover with soft cup once done xx


----------



## fairyy

Next time I am going to use more then. :)


----------



## fairyy

Negative opk today and yesterday. Can antibiotic delay ovulation ??? You were on antibiotics on the cycle of BFP right, Natasha ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Negative opk today and yesterday. Can antibiotic delay ovulation ??? You were on antibiotics on the cycle of BFP right, Natasha ?

yea. And my o was delayed as well and i heard that it helps with conceiving sooooooo GOOD LUCK! This might be what u need hun :happydance: x


----------



## fairyy

By how many days your ovulation was delayed ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

3 days


----------



## loulou82baby

Good luck ladies! Get some good old fashioned careless :sex: in ;)

Pal- I would say o should be no later than cd 18 or 19, only because our o day can be delayed due to other things and the antibiotics, but I wouldn't stress about it! Just try for eod (don't force it) and even when you get yoru + opk, every day isn't necessary (unless you want to). And you can try to bd a day or two after when you think you o (just incase) :) 

It woulda be really awesome if you all caught the egg this cycle! 

Jessie- your bday is a great reason to have good drunken :sex: ! Not that we ever need a reason :haha: what day is your bday? And to answer your question from earlier, we don't have any name picked out, I'll start thinking about it when we safely pass 12 wks :)

Pickle- I think smep is a good plan, especially if it makes you feel better to have a plan :) it's so hard not being in control of this when you want it so bad! It will happen though so try and keep your chin up love. Relax your body as much as you can and get some good loving from your OH ;) I really was thinking about trying acupuncture or going to a naturalist, I may still because I've heard it's an awesome experience. Do you have either of them around you? Just a thought :)

Kristi- I am so excited that you are packing a bag and ready to go! Starting all over will be well worth it once you hold your little Willow :)

Miranda- I really can't believe how fast time is flying! Pretty soon you'll be packing your hospital bag too...yay!!

Natasha- how are you feeling hun?*When do you have an appt booked or are you waiting to hear from them? I know it works different there, but it seems like some areas are different than others. I'm excited for you! :)

Afm- that whole thing with the secretary left me broke down crying for a day, but I need to try not to stress :) I'm super nervous/excited about my appt and I keep telling myself not to expect to see too much because it's still early. I am worried about finding more than one because of several reasons, but I think that crosses every preggo woman's mind at some point, especially if they have twins in their mother's family. I think my OH would faint if they found more than one :haha: I have told him it's a slim possibility just incase and he's in denial lol. 2 days and counting down :) I'm starting to feel nauseous and have been throwing up in my mouth (gross, sorry!) Which is a totally new thing for me, I've never had that. I am thankful it's not worse though :)

Have a great day ladies! :hugs: to all of you! <3 &#9825; &#9829;


----------



## fairyy

Relax Ciara. Tuesday us not far. Excited for you. :) I think the chances are slim too for twins. 

We are doing EOD and yesterday we got drunk and had :sex: just for fun. I don't think I am fertile yet. If I "O" around cd18/19 then also I am fine with it, but not after that. I know my opk will show negative today, but I want to POAS :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

fairyy said:


> Relax Ciara. Tuesday us not far. Excited for you. :) I think the chances are slim too for twins.
> 
> We are doing EOD and yesterday we got drunk and had :sex: just for fun. I don't think I am fertile yet. If I "O" around cd18/19 then also I am fine with it, but not after that. I know my opk will show negative today, but I want to POAS :haha:

You go girl ;) I wouldn't even worry about the opk's if you can hold out, especially if you're already doing every other day :) you'll have plenty of swimmers waiting for that egg! Not to be too personal, but was it more relaxing and enjoyable for you to bd after drinking? It definitely relaxed me and got me more in the mood :haha:

Yes, yes, chances of more than one are slim lol. It's just a few coincidences that had me wondering like I tested + early (I think it was closer to 8 dpo because I didn't get o cramps until late night of cd 15 until cd 17), I had cramps from both sides from o until now still, my tests progressed super fast, and my beta was super high early (256 at 13/14 dpo, median/average is less than half of that!), oh and my mom's mom was supposed to have fraternal twins, but one vanished. I have a cousin that has 2 sets of twins! Sorry so long, I feel better now that I've talked about it :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 6 weeks loulou!

My mom swore I was having twins, she said she dreamt about it even before she knew I was pregnant...but just the one ;)

Pal- I hope the drunk bd was good and relaxing and you get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## Pickletilly

I fear twins massively, my oh is one! :dohh:

How are you feeling Lou? Are you excited :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

I wanted twins something fierce, I knew this was my last time having a baby but I would have loved having 3 kids total. My best friend has Triplets...she told me I can have all hers lol, they just turned 7.


----------



## fairyy

Ladies I had some red mixed with ewcm on my liner yesterday after workout and today also same thing happened. But just now I saw fair amount of blood with my last washroom visit. sorry for TMI ladies.

Edit: I am spotting like crazy. I am even scared of visiting washroom. Opk is clear positive. So may be its ovulation spotting but it's more than spotting. It's like cd5 bleeding/ spotting. 

Btw Ciara, yes I enjoyed BD after getting drunk. :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Good luck ladies! Get some good old fashioned careless :sex: in ;)
> 
> Pal- I would say o should be no later than cd 18 or 19, only because our o day can be delayed due to other things and the antibiotics, but I wouldn't stress about it! Just try for eod (don't force it) and even when you get yoru + opk, every day isn't necessary (unless you want to). And you can try to bd a day or two after when you think you o (just incase) :)
> 
> It woulda be really awesome if you all caught the egg this cycle!
> 
> Jessie- your bday is a great reason to have good drunken :sex: ! Not that we ever need a reason :haha: what day is your bday? And to answer your question from earlier, we don't have any name picked out, I'll start thinking about it when we safely pass 12 wks :)
> 
> Pickle- I think smep is a good plan, especially if it makes you feel better to have a plan :) it's so hard not being in control of this when you want it so bad! It will happen though so try and keep your chin up love. Relax your body as much as you can and get some good loving from your OH ;) I really was thinking about trying acupuncture or going to a naturalist, I may still because I've heard it's an awesome experience. Do you have either of them around you? Just a thought :)
> 
> Kristi- I am so excited that you are packing a bag and ready to go! Starting all over will be well worth it once you hold your little Willow :)
> 
> Miranda- I really can't believe how fast time is flying! Pretty soon you'll be packing your hospital bag too...yay!!
> 
> Natasha- how are you feeling hun?*When do you have an appt booked or are you waiting to hear from them? I know it works different there, but it seems like some areas are different than others. I'm excited for you! :)
> 
> Afm- that whole thing with the secretary left me broke down crying for a day, but I need to try not to stress :) I'm super nervous/excited about my appt and I keep telling myself not to expect to see too much because it's still early. I am worried about finding more than one because of several reasons, but I think that crosses every preggo woman's mind at some point, especially if they have twins in their mother's family. I think my OH would faint if they found more than one :haha: I have told him it's a slim possibility just incase and he's in denial lol. 2 days and counting down :) I'm starting to feel nauseous and have been throwing up in my mouth (gross, sorry!) Which is a totally new thing for me, I've never had that. I am thankful it's not worse though :)
> 
> Have a great day ladies! :hugs: to all of you! <3 &#9825;

I am fine dear. My 12 week scan is on the 9th of june in 2 weeks.
My test progressed quickly as well but i am having just one lol :haha:. Anyway good luck at ur apptment x


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- I am very excited and anxious! I am not good at patience at all, so tomorrow can't come fast enough :haha: 

Fraternal twins only happen when you release 2 eggs (hyperovulation is hereditary) and identical are just a freak thing they say, and are not hereditary (but I think somehow it's got be at least a little hereditary lol). But twins can can happen to anyone, even with no history of twins ever, so you aren't out of the woods :haha:

Pal- I think it's probably just a strong ovulation hun. You can soak in a warm bath and that should help at least for a few hrs just incase it's not gone the next time you want to bd. Don't stress hun, our bodies do crazy things! :hugs:

Kristi- triplets is crazy! I'd shit if it was twins lol. I wanted twins first, but that obviously did not happen, so I'll settle for one healthy little bean ;) of course I'd be happy with whatever I'm blessed with :)

Natasha- it's reassuring that yours progressed fast too! I see so many threads where tests only progress every 2 days, so that kinda freaked me out lol. I just worry and worry more :haha:

Will you post a pic of your 12 wk scan? I'm excited for you and I can't wait! :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Pickle- I am very excited and anxious! I am not good at patience at all, so tomorrow can't come fast enough :haha:
> 
> Fraternal twins only happen when you release 2 eggs (hyperovulation is hereditary) and identical are just a freak thing they say, and are not hereditary (but I think somehow it's got be at least a little hereditary lol). But twins can can happen to anyone, even with no history of twins ever, so you aren't out of the woods :haha:
> 
> Pal- I think it's probably just a strong ovulation hun. You can soak in a warm bath and that should help at least for a few hrs just incase it's not gone the next time you want to bd. Don't stress hun, our bodies do crazy things! :hugs:
> 
> Kristi- triplets is crazy! I'd shit if it was twins lol. I wanted twins first, but that obviously did not happen, so I'll settle for one healthy little bean ;) of course I'd be happy with whatever I'm blessed with :)
> 
> Natasha- it's reassuring that yours progressed fast too! I see so many threads where tests only progress every 2 days, so that kinda freaked me out lol. I just worry and worry more :haha:
> 
> Will you post a pic of your 12 wk scan? I'm excited for you and I can't wait! :)

Stop worrying u r cooking only 2 .... I mean 1 lol :haha:. I will post my scan. Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## loulou82baby

Real funny Natasha! :haha: I'll keep you ladies posted, 4 hrs until I leave to go! :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

So last night DH was not up for BD but I did not want to miss it and was in mood too. I had to tell him about + opk and had to make him understand the opk/lh thing. At last we ended up BDing and it was most amazing and crazy sex. But oh man, he came inside me or not that I am not sure of but definitely he came on bed sheet :haha: I hope I have some of his swimmers :) But we had fun. 

Natasha, definitely we want the pic.:)

Ciara, I think you are at doctors office right now. Waiting for your update. But I am guessing you have one in there :)

Jessie, Kerry, hope you are having fun BD. :dust:

Kristi, Miranda, hope you ladies are doing great. :flower:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pal- I'm sure you got plenty of swimmers in there ;) it only takes one lol, I'm glad you're having fun with it! :)

Afm- my appt went well :) we found one baby with a heartbeat of 130, and measuring spot on at 6w1d :) I was a little concerned because she went through and measured all of my lady parts to send to the dr, but she couldn't find my right ovary? Finally she just gave up lol. I'll ask the dr about it when I have an appt (which I have to call and make). I'll post a pic tomorrow, thankfully we had a great tech who let us watch and printed us out a couple pics (of course at this point it just look like a cocoon lol) and didn't seem to get annoyed with my thousand questions lol. Still have no idea why I'm cramping so bad on both sides, but I won't get concerned unless there's bleeding, which I don't think I have to worry about :)


----------



## mirandaprice

The cramping is probably just your uterus stretching!

So glad to hear the appointment went so well, and only one bean growing ;) are you gunna have an u/s at 12 weeks next?

Pal - I've read strong ovulation can cause bleeding, so fingers crossed you have a nice strong egg to meet up with all the swimmers!

Jess and pickle- hope you two are doing well, and getting some quality bd in!

Dream and kk- hope you ladies are well!

Sending lots of positive thoughts and baby dust for some bfps!


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Pal- I'm sure you got plenty of swimmers in there ;) it only takes one lol, I'm glad you're having fun with it! :)
> 
> Afm- my appt went well :) we found one baby with a heartbeat of 130, and measuring spot on at 6w1d :) I was a little concerned because she went through and measured all of my lady parts to send to the dr, but she couldn't find my right ovary? Finally she just gave up lol. I'll ask the dr about it when I have an appt (which I have to call and make). I'll post a pic tomorrow, thankfully we had a great tech who let us watch and printed us out a couple pics (of course at this point it just look like a cocoon lol) and didn't seem to get annoyed with my thousand questions lol. Still have no idea why I'm cramping so bad on both sides, but I won't get concerned unless there's bleeding, which I don't think I have to worry about :)


Yay for seeing the baby :D :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> Pal- I'm sure you got plenty of swimmers in there ;) it only takes one lol, I'm glad you're having fun with it! :)
> 
> Afm- my appt went well :) we found one baby with a heartbeat of 130, and measuring spot on at 6w1d :) I was a little concerned because she went through and measured all of my lady parts to send to the dr, but she couldn't find my right ovary? Finally she just gave up lol. I'll ask the dr about it when I have an appt (which I have to call and make). I'll post a pic tomorrow, thankfully we had a great tech who let us watch and printed us out a couple pics (of course at this point it just look like a cocoon lol) and didn't seem to get annoyed with my thousand questions lol. Still have no idea why I'm cramping so bad on both sides, but I won't get concerned unless there's bleeding, which I don't think I have to worry about :)

Glad ur appointment went well x


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> The cramping is probably just your uterus stretching!
> 
> So glad to hear the appointment went so well, and only one bean growing ;) are you gunna have an u/s at 12 weeks next?
> 
> Pal - I've read strong ovulation can cause bleeding, so fingers crossed you have a nice strong egg to meet up with all the swimmers!
> 
> Jess and pickle- hope you two are doing well, and getting some quality bd in!
> 
> Dream and kk- hope you ladies are well!
> 
> Sending lots of positive thoughts and baby dust for some bfps!

I am fine sweetie and u? I am just counting down to my 12 weeks scan in 2 weeks, can't wait lol x


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- you're probably right about the stretching! I tried to call and make an appt but after sitting on hold for 10 mins I hung up lol. I'll try calling again today. I'm guessing they'll set it up for around 10 weeks, but idk since I know they like to so the NT scan around 12 weeks. I guess it also depends on if the dr is concerned at all that the tech couldn't find my right ovary. I'll let you ladies know :)

I hope everyone is doing well :) thanks for listening to my rambling :haha:


----------



## Pickletilly

So excited for you loops :D
We do love a good cocoon!
I'm sure your ovaries are fine, if there was a problem it wouldnt affect bubba?


----------



## jessieles

:dust:Hi Girlies!

Nice to see your appts and pregnancies r all doin well :happydance:

Fairry-sounds like you are having fun :sex: just the way it should be!! Keep going for the rest of the month!:dust:

Pickle- Hows your cycle going?

I'm on cd10 so wont be fertile next week but we are gonna try and stick with every other day now for the rest of the month! The dh is on board now too for the plan haha.

Loulou- my bdays the 8th of june, so my fertile week is just before, we are going away to a hotel for the weekend so hoping this month might be the month, although trying to not put pressure on it! Im going to the docs next week too, at least ill know then if everythings ok. Very happy that your scan went well!

xxx


----------



## fairyy

Ciara, glad that everything is fine and you have one baby there :) Don't worry about the stretching. I think it's normal as your body is getting ready to accommodate the baby. 

Natasha, we can't wait either to see your 12week scan pics. Can't believe you will be 12weeks soon. Time is flying. 

Jessie, every other day for the rest of the month,we can't keep up with that. Lol. I will be happy and relaxed if we manage to put one more shot today.


----------



## loulou82baby

I am so excited for you girls and your fertile time this month! That sounds kind of wrong :haha:

Jessie- that sounds like a great plan! Hopefully the bday festivities and trip away from home will be all that you need :)

Pickle- you're getting close to o! Your temps are super steady for pre-o temps, very nice! :) do you have any kind of special seduction planned for your OH? ;)

Idk if anything with an ovary can affect my little pea? I'm sure I can ask at my appt and my dr will let me know, he's usually pretty good at info and explaining :)

Pal- I'm sure that's all it is and I'm not going to worry :)

Do you think you o'ed? Even if you did, I hope you can get one more shot in! You never know what your body is actually doing, so better to cover all bases :)

Afm- I'm getting my typical early pregnancy cold/sinus infection...yay! :haha: I thought I was going to skip it this time, but nope lol, snuck up on me yesterday and is sinking in today. If it gets bad I'll call the dr and ask what to take, for now just some hot tea has me satisfied :)

I hope you ladies have a great day! :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Lou - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I felt the need to send hugs. Just because.
And I hope your coldyness doesn't progress too much! I love tea :) it fixes all.

O is indeed nearing, our smep is going really well, we both seem to be enjoying it more than usual and I feel like as a couple we have found a higher level of love, if that makes sense? We just feel closer than ever emotionally and physically this month and not just because of bding. Sorry to be all mushy lol. I'm just happier I guess! So anyway with the bd success so far I don't think I need to seduce him.. On our off days he seems to beg for it :haha: I have to remind him of our plan!

My opks seem to be taking their usual role of showing me nada, hardly even a faint line and then I betcha it'll go BAM the day before o! It never used to be like that, in the first 5 or so months I used to watch the line get darker everyday and then lighter and wonder if that was a pos somewhere inbetween. Now it surprises me.

You think my temps are steady?? It just looks like they've taken a tumble downhill and don't know how to stop! Hopefully they stay on that line now and I get a sudden high temp cause I usually get a low, then mid, then high, and I never want to believe ff when it marks the mid temp as o :/

That was long.. Over and out!


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- thanks love! I'm hoping the tea does the trick because I called to make an appt and they said do not take anything because I'm so early :dohh:

I love the mushiness! :hugs: it sounds like you are doing great and I'm so glad you and your OH are closer than ever, and not just because of bd :) I love the positivity and just keep doing what you're doing :hugs:

I'm starting to think opk's can be wishy washy! I think it's different for everyone and they work different for everyone! You are covering your bases and that's what counts :) I think your temps are great! Mine were always up and down, it was so hard to tell what was going on lol. You are steadily declining, building up to o it looks like! You should have a really nice biphasic pattern once you o, which I think should be any day now (it's usually around cd 16 or 17?). Don't be alarmed if you do get a small rise before the o rise though, either way you know you o and you have a great bd schedule! I've got my fx'ed for all you ladies! 

And lastly, I always type long posts so I'm glad when someone else throws one in there once in a while :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Here are the 2 u/s pics the tech gave us :thumbup: They are super duper magnified and close up, which seemed to make them blurry, but it was better than nothing :)

Next apt is June 26th at 10w 3d :)





Edit: I just realized I can't keep this apt, my dd's 6th grade graduation is that day! :dohh: I'll update when I figure out when lol


----------



## mirandaprice

So so glad to hear you're happier pickle! I've no idea about temps or opks but I'd say it sounds like you've got everything covered!

Loulou- Does your kids school start later, the end of June seems way late for graduation...here school is over in the next two weeks (so, beginning of June).

Btw, great scan!

Jessie - Hope your birthday get away does the trick ;)



Nice to hear from all you ladies, hope all is going well and lots of BFPs this cycle!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hmm didn't think of it like that. I like my temps better now :) I usually o like clockwork on cd19. I did o on cd17 a couple of times but now it sticks to cd19. And it looks like, even though I didn't temp, I probably o'd like usual on holiday, and without even knowing I kinda did smep lol. Oh well maybe 2nd time is the charm. 

I think I've heard putting honey in your tea helps? Sucks not being able to take anything, cause usually even when you do it doesn't bloody work! 

Lush scans, I love your cocoon already :happydance: can't wait to see it develop! 

Miranda I watched your fb vid of bub throwing some kicks around, little one looks strong! Are you feeling more movement since your appointment?


----------



## mirandaprice

He's mostly active early morning midday and at night...I get the biggest kicks at night though when I lay on my side- its the strangest but coolest feeling :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello ladies :hi:.

Great scan loulou :thumbup:

Really good to have u back pickle and as for ur temp, mine usually look like that before the spike. Hope smep works for u this time Hun. Good luck xx

pal how are u sweetie? Were u able to get the bd in last night? It doesn't matter if u didn't Hun. Good luck and tons of baby dust xx 

Miranda glad to hear baby is doing all his gymnastics in there lol 

KK how are u? 

Jessie throwing some baby dust ur way xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

I'm good dream, just very exhausted! I had a Dr. appointment this afternoon, cervix is still holding strong lol, I still haven't got a C-section date yet, they are really pushing it to last minute on my nerves it seems. I got Willow's bag packed, and mine is half way packed. I just need a date so I can make plans for where my son will be while I'm in the hospital.

Ready to see some more BFP's in the next few weeks :) 

Hope all my fellow preggos are doing well too!


----------



## fairyy

:hi: Natasha. Hope you are doing good. 
No we did not BD last night. I had a headache and DH was working till late night. I wanted to but circumstances did not support. 

Kerry: I love your having lovely romantic time and I love your positivity too.:thumbup: Seems BFP can't hide this time. 

Jessie: Birthday vacation sounds fun. :flower:

Miranda: You have one active baby there. :baby:

Ciara: Hope you are feeling better now. :hugs:

Kristi: You are almost 37weeks. Do doctors suggest c-section after you are full term or how does it work ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> I'm good dream, just very exhausted! I had a Dr. appointment this afternoon, cervix is still holding strong lol, I still haven't got a C-section date yet, they are really pushing it to last minute on my nerves it seems. I got Willow's bag packed, and mine is half way packed. I just need a date so I can make plans for where my son will be while I'm in the hospital.
> 
> Ready to see some more BFP's in the next few weeks :)
> 
> Hope all my fellow preggos are doing well too!

Awww boo . What are they waiting for :growlmad:? Hopefully u won't have to wait longer and they give u a damn date lol. Willows bag is packed :happydance::happydance: wooohoooo how cute are her onesies......i can imagine lol. I can't wait to welcome our first LO :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> :hi: Natasha. Hope you are doing good.
> No we did not BD last night. I had a headache and DH was working till late night. I wanted to but circumstances did not support.
> 
> Kerry: I love your having lovely romantic time and I love your positivity too.:thumbup: Seems BFP can't hide this time.
> 
> Jessie: Birthday vacation sounds fun. :flower:
> 
> Miranda: You have one active baby there. :baby:
> 
> Ciara: Hope you are feeling better now. :hugs:
> 
> Kristi: You are almost 37weeks. Do doctors suggest c-section after you are full term or how does it work ?

:hugs:hope u feel better soon hun. When r u expecting to O?


----------



## fairyy

I am all ok now, Natasha. 
I already ovulated. I have no cm at all since yesterday. So I think its already 2dpo. 10days until I POAS ;)


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> I am all ok now, Natasha.
> I already ovulated. I have no cm at all since yesterday. So I think its already 2dpo. 10days until I POAS ;)

Now we wait for that :bfp: . Good luck xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

I had an emergency c section with my first, so they would prefer to do another C-section instead of a VBAC. Which I am ok with. So I've known for 2 months now I was going to need one, I just need the Dr. Office to get off their lazy butts and give me a date and time to be up there for one. Normally they won't do one before 38 weeks. So we are really cutting it close on the timeline lol

She has some super cute onesies....all her clothes I think are cute, I got lucky and have had 3 friends who were PG with boys so I got to buy lots of little boy stuff too, which I was surprised has gotten a lot cuter since I had my son!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> I had an emergency c section with my first, so they would prefer to do another C-section instead of a VBAC. Which I am ok with. So I've known for 2 months now I was going to need one, I just need the Dr. Office to get off their lazy butts and give me a date and time to be up there for one. Normally they won't do one before 38 weeks. So we are really cutting it close on the timeline lol
> 
> She has some super cute onesies....all her clothes I think are cute, I got lucky and have had 3 friends who were PG with boys so I got to buy lots of little boy stuff too, which I was surprised has gotten a lot cuter since I had my son!

Aww do let us know as soon as u get a date Hun.......But not long now woooow. Hope you get that date soon x


----------



## fairyy

Krissykat1006 said:


> I had an emergency c section with my first, so they would prefer to do another C-section instead of a VBAC. Which I am ok with. So I've known for 2 months now I was going to need one, I just need the Dr. Office to get off their lazy butts and give me a date and time to be up there for one. Normally they won't do one before 38 weeks. So we are really cutting it close on the timeline lol
> 
> She has some super cute onesies....all her clothes I think are cute, I got lucky and have had 3 friends who were PG with boys so I got to buy lots of little boy stuff too, which I was surprised has gotten a lot cuter since I had my son!

Better they give you a date soon. They should be prompt in matter relating to pregnancy and birth. :growlmad:


----------



## jessieles

Kk- Aww how exciting! not long until you get to meet your beautiful baby! :thumbup:

Fairry--- Just a waiting game now until you can test, i really hope you get a BFP! Have everything crossed for you! :dust:

Pickle- thats so lovely that you and your OH are feeling so loved up, that can only mean that your more relaxed and happy so surely that can help with the process :hugs::happydance: I'm sure when we are so focused on getting pregnant its like our bodies know!

Miranda- I bet thats the best feeling!:happydance:

Loulou- How lovely to see your scan, so excited for you! You can enjoy every minute now :) :hugs::flower:


----------



## Pickletilly

We have been bd every other *night* but because I spotted some EWCM last night (our night off) we bd this *morning*. Didn't wanna miss out on that stretchy crazy shit! Since we won't be doing it again until the night after tomorrow night (I get up for work at 5am and there's no way I'm getting into a morning routine, I do not have the energy for _that_!) I'm wondering if that kinda messes up smep by having too long of a break. I'm not stressing I'm just curious. And also would it hurt to do it again tonight to restore balance? Lol. Again, not stressing! I just want to get it right. I guess it would hurt if oh had low sperm count or something we just don't know. I wish our bodies sent us emails with what's going on every day :haha:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> We have been bd every other *night* but because I spotted some EWCM last night (our night off) we bd this *morning*. Didn't wanna miss out on that stretchy crazy shit! Since we won't be doing it again until the night after tomorrow night (I get up for work at 5am and there's no way I'm getting into a morning routine, I do not have the energy for _that_!) I'm wondering if that kinda messes up smep by having too long of a break. I'm not stressing I'm just curious. And also would it hurt to do it again tonight to restore balance? Lol. Again, not stressing! I just want to get it right. I guess it would hurt if oh had low sperm count or something we just don't know. I wish our bodies sent us emails with what's going on every day :haha:

I don't think that it will mess it up cos those swimmers live up to 5 days in good condition and it is always good to send reinforcement every 24-48 hours. It is up to u but i think it is still k and gives enough time for fresh and strong swimmers.


----------



## Dreambaby69

thread has been updated to february babies. Hope it is k by u ladies or i can change it back to what it was. Let me know what u ladies think.


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle- I don't think it hurts to change time of day...its still eod, just not exact

Name change is good with me...maybe it'll attract some new ladies looking for a good group :)


----------



## fairyy

Kerry, you can continue exact EOD from day after tomorrow night. That's totally fine. Else if you want to be precise then do it tonight if you are in mood or tomorrow night and do it EOD from there. 

Natasha, new name is fine. It creates excitement :) As Miranda said it may also attract new ladies. Btw our wedding anniversary is in Feb. :)


----------



## fairyy

I am subscribed to FOXNYNEWS page on FB. Just came across a sad news. Three boys aged 6, 10 & 12 beat a cat to death with stones and bricks. My heart just broke. What did the poor cat do to die like this !!! Crazy insane mentally sick kids. Seeing the news and the pics of the innocent cat bruised to death created anger in my heart for those kids and a deeper sense of pain for that innocent soul who died. I love cats. They don't deserve this kind of treatment. :nope: In fact no animal should be ill treated.

You can see Justice For Quattro on FB.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fairyy

Here is another one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hey all I'm back again hehe waiting for d-day lol testin Monday and this will be my lucky month, it's my bday on 6th June.


----------



## loulou82baby

I just wrote a whole long post and it got deleted...grr! I'll start over in a minute lol


----------



## loulou82baby

mirandaprice said:


> So so glad to hear you're happier pickle! I've no idea about temps or opks but I'd say it sounds like you've got everything covered!
> 
> Loulou- Does your kids school start later, the end of June seems way late for graduation...here school is over in the next two weeks (so, beginning of June).
> 
> Btw, great scan!
> 
> Jessie - Hope your birthday get away does the trick ;)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to hear from all you ladies, hope all is going well and lots of BFPs this cycle!

My kids don't start until the beginning of September, right after labor day. I like their schedule because we usually do something fun labor day weekend as a last hoorah before school starts :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Krissykat1006 said:


> I'm good dream, just very exhausted! I had a Dr. appointment this afternoon, cervix is still holding strong lol, I still haven't got a C-section date yet, they are really pushing it to last minute on my nerves it seems. I got Willow's bag packed, and mine is half way packed. I just need a date so I can make plans for where my son will be while I'm in the hospital.
> 
> Ready to see some more BFP's in the next few weeks :)
> 
> Hope all my fellow preggos are doing well too!

Hopefully they will give you a date soon! They do this every day, so I don't think they realize how monumental it is for us that don't and how we feel the need to prepare and plan on more than a moments notice. I just watched a show where they told this poor girl to go to the hospital to be induced now and I felt so bad for her, she was such a wreck not being able to have everything in order or any notice, poor honey! I would call them if they don't call you soon, give them a gentle kick in the ass lol. I can't wait for our thread's first little girl to get here! :)


----------



## loulou82baby

fairyy said:


> :hi: Natasha. Hope you are doing good.
> No we did not BD last night. I had a headache and DH was working till late night. I wanted to but circumstances did not support.
> 
> Kerry: I love your having lovely romantic time and I love your positivity too.:thumbup: Seems BFP can't hide this time.
> 
> Jessie: Birthday vacation sounds fun. :flower:
> 
> Miranda: You have one active baby there. :baby:
> 
> Ciara: Hope you are feeling better now. :hugs:
> 
> Kristi: You are almost 37weeks. Do doctors suggest c-section after you are full term or how does it work ?

I think you got plenty of bd in love! Don't worry about it, especially if the situation didn't allow for it to happen.

I'm still sick, it's gotten worse and hopefully will get better soon. I can't decide if my allergies have kicked into high gear or I'm getting a sinus infection, if it lasts more than a week, I'd have to say allergies. I'll be ok :)

In a later post you talked about that poor cat and that is such an awful tragedy! I really hope those boys got sent to juvenile detention and get some intense counseling! How horrible! :(


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> We have been bd every other *night* but because I spotted some EWCM last night (our night off) we bd this *morning*. Didn't wanna miss out on that stretchy crazy shit! Since we won't be doing it again until the night after tomorrow night (I get up for work at 5am and there's no way I'm getting into a morning routine, I do not have the energy for _that_!) I'm wondering if that kinda messes up smep by having too long of a break. I'm not stressing I'm just curious. And also would it hurt to do it again tonight to restore balance? Lol. Again, not stressing! I just want to get it right. I guess it would hurt if oh had low sperm count or something we just don't know. I wish our bodies sent us emails with what's going on every day :haha:

:rofl: body email :haha:

Whatever you chose is the right answer :) you have soldiers waiting and that's the most important! It only take the right swimmer and egg to meet and fall deeply in love ;) idk when I o'ed for this preggo cycle, but I didn't get cramps until late pm of cd 15 and we only bd'ed pm cd 12, pm cd 15, and am cd 17. The baby is measuring consistent to o on cd 14, but the lady said that is not an exact science and can be off by a week or two! Obviously it's only a matter of days because that's the only time we bd'ed, and my o was usually later than cd 16 before, but I started with ewcm on cd 12! You never know and I have my fx'ed for you!

Oh and about the honey, I really wanted to add it but I can't find it pasteurized and the raw stuff is dangerous to preggos and infants under 1 (can cause botulism), so I juat skipped it! :)


----------



## loulou82baby

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Hey all I'm back again hehe waiting for d-day lol testin Monday and this will be my lucky month, it's my bday on 6th June.

Good luck and I'll have my fx'ed for your early bday bfp! Do keep us posted :)

June 6th is my step-mom's bday too and 10/22 is my dd's and OH's bday's too lol.


----------



## loulou82baby

Sorry for all the posts, it was easier than trying to remember everything again :haha:

Natasha- how are you feeling? You are so close to second trimester, I can't wait to get there ! :) and the new name is fab! :flower:

Jessie- I'm so excited for your bday plans! You'll have a great time and hopefully make a baby! :)

Afm- I think I want to order a doppler soon :) I've never had one or used one, but I think it would be fun to try :) plus my OH is so dang excited (more than I thought he'd be), I think he'd love it! I'm just deciding when, cuz I know I'll want to try as soon as I get it, but I don't want to be discouraged if it's to early.

Have a great day ladies! Sorry if I missed anything!


----------



## Pickletilly

Lou! It's a whole page of you! :rofl:
Love it. 

I never knew that about raw honey, you're like Wikipedia :haha:

We bd this morning and I had loads of EWCM after (def stretchy not :spermy:) so I was happy we did it then. Opk still not pos which is unusual on cd18 but it's been getting gradually darker throughout the day from stark this morn to mid faint a few hours ago, so I reckon by morning it should be pos. Then our 3 day +1 (don't get that) romp will start! Fx fx fx fx fx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Lou! It's a whole page of you! :rofl:
> Love it.
> 
> I never knew that about raw honey, you're like Wikipedia :haha:
> 
> We bd this morning and I had loads of EWCM after (def stretchy not :spermy:) so I was happy we did it then. Opk still not pos which is unusual on cd18 but it's been getting gradually darker throughout the day from stark this morn to mid faint a few hours ago, so I reckon by morning it should be pos. Then our 3 day +1 (don't get that) romp will start! Fx fx fx fx fx

Good luck pickle, hope this is it for u xx


----------



## jessieles

LouLou- I hope so! My birthday is in 6 days so we'll be away then.
Im now on cd15, my cycles are 31 days so according to FF and OPK's i usually ovulate around cd18, so im going to start opking tonight and bd as much as possible this week to cover all bases. I have a doctors appt next week so hopefully he can help. 

Im worried as my cycles are 31 days, does anyone else on here have long cycles?

Pickle- It sounds like your doing all you can to get that BFP this month, i really hope it happens for you!:hugs::dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- where's Kk when we need a bow chicka wow wow :rofl: I think you could definitely o today, tomorrow, or the next day! Your body is just making sure that your egg is perfectly matured before it pops it out ;) 

Jessie- I wouldn't be concerned about 31 day cycles hun. If you're consistently o'ing around cd 18, and your lp is the same every cycle, then there shouldn't be anything to worry about :) I was just about on that same cycle and Pickle is very close to that cycle too! My cycles ranged from 27-39 days and my dr wasn't concerned. Some of us just take a little longer than the "norm" to get that egg ready to pop out :) 

It sounds like you are ready for this bday getaway and I bet dh is too ;)

I've got everything crossed for you ladies! Lots of :dust:

Still feeling like poo lol, but a little better :) my sinuses are clearing and now it's just chest congestion. I realized that I don't get on here as much when we have nice weather (because I'm outside) and I wanted to apologize :flower: this is going to be a busy week! My baby brother is turning 21 tomorrow and I'm taking him to a brewery for lunch, and I have a date Wednesday with my bff and her mom for lunch, and I have company for dinner 2 nights this week! Hopefully it'll make this week fly by :)

Have a great day ladies! Lots of <3


----------



## Pickletilly

So its nearly there.. Start the 3+1 tonight do you think ladies?

Ps it looks darker in person.. Honest.. Not faint! But not 100% as dark as control line.

Pps my EWCM is like someone _cracked_ a fuckin' egg down there! I'm so happy it looks like my downstairs needs a benadryl, honestly, cause I can't find my preseed lol!
 



Attached Files:







20140602_141514-1.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fairyy

Kerry: I think the next test will be positive. Good that you are having those egg whites there lol. You cracked me up.:rofl:

Jessie: Love your new avatar. What a cute couple. :thumbup:
31day cycle is not long Jessie. Mine are 28/29days, sometimes over 30. I used to have 32/33 days cycles before we started TTC/NTNP. 

Ciara: Good to know that sinuses are clearing and I hope that chest congestion clears out too soon. Hope you get nice weather and enjoy the outdoors with family and friends. Seems its a busy week for you but full of gathering and happy times. That's great. :)


Ladies I have one question. Is it true that women who were pregnant before test positive on HPT ,earlier than those who are not pregnant before ???


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> Lou! It's a whole page of you! :rofl:
> Love it.
> 
> I never knew that about raw honey, you're like Wikipedia :haha:
> 
> We bd this morning and I had loads of EWCM after (def stretchy not :spermy:) so I was happy we did it then. Opk still not pos which is unusual on cd18 but it's been getting gradually darker throughout the day from stark this morn to mid faint a few hours ago, so I reckon by morning it should be pos. Then our 3 day +1 (don't get that) romp will start! Fx fx fx fx fx

*clears throat*

Bow-chica wow WOW!!! :flasher:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Loulou glad u r feeling better and hope the week flies by for u too

pickle I would say that the test is almost positive and can turn positive any minute like within the next 24 hrs so go get busy lol

Jessie 30 days is actually within the normal range, mine is btw 29 and 31

Pal i have never heard of that, may be cos ladies with previous lo's know the bfp sign and start to test early but new mums wait till missed period...... I honestly don't know. I think it all depends on when baby implanted and when they decide to start testing i guess lol ( i just rambled now lol)

kk i take it u r still waiting for the date

Miranda how are you my lovely?


----------



## fairyy

Then plan cancelled to test on 13dpo. lol :haha:
I will wait two more days if I don't have the itch to POAS then. :)

I asked my instructor about doing those group exercise classes while TTC. She told its totally fine and will help in healthy pregnancy. But to avoid CX class after first 3months. She wants me to inform her once I get BFP, so that she can modify some parts of exercise for me, give me options. She is one of the friendliest instructor of Y. She noticed I walk from my apt to Y everyday (btw its only 6 to 7mins of walk), so she offered me a ride home as its getting hotter in Houston. So we had some quiet time and I took the advantage of it and asked about TTC and exercising. Love her. :)


----------



## jessieles

Thanks girls i thought i was odd but obv not. I came home today ready to start my fertile week but thought id do an opk test just to c and it was positive so now looks like im ovulating early this month. God knows wots happenin with my body! ! So bding today and tomoro just to be sure! 

Pickle thats defo a good test...xcited for u!

Fairy i know how hard it is not to test...god i hope its a bfp for u!! 

Ciara glad ur feelin better! Xxxx


----------



## fairyy

You know Jessie, its even harder to see BFN. That's why I want to wait till I miss AF, so that I can get some courage and hope to see BFP on HPT.

Yay for +opk. What cd you are at ? 
Enjoy some :sex: and send :spermy: to catch that egg. :flower:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Yeah Dream, I go in to the Dr office in about an hour. And I am "hoping" they have a date set for me. Otherwise I'm gonna let loose crazy hormonal KK on them.


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm doing well, so tired--havnt been sleeping so well. Last night was the worst, I just could not get comfortable...other then that, I'm doing well, my belly is getting big :) 10 weeks to go!

Happy 7 weeks loulou, happy 37 weeks kk and happy 11 weeks to you dream!

Opks would drive me crazy, I've no idea whats considered positive and whats not...sometimes it looks so close! I say bd away pickle! 

Jessie- cycles vary, I'm a typical 28 day cycle...but my ob says it can range so I wouldn't worry about a 30day cycle! And good thing you checked for ov, baby dust to you and hope this is the month!

Pal- your instructor sounds very nice, so glad she's willing to help you mod any excersise come time! 

Lots of baby dust! And keeping myfingers tightly crossed for lots of bfps this month!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 30 weeks to u Miranda xx


----------



## fairyy

Krissykat1006 said:


> Yeah Dream, I go in to the Dr office in about an hour. And I am "hoping" they have a date set for me. Otherwise I'm gonna let loose crazy hormonal KK on them.

Hope they have a date for you.


----------



## fairyy

mirandaprice said:


> I'm doing well, so tired--havnt been sleeping so well. Last night was the worst, I just could not get comfortable...other then that, I'm doing well, my belly is getting big :) 10 weeks to go!
> 
> Happy 7 weeks loulou, happy 37 weeks kk and happy 11 weeks to you dream!
> 
> Opks would drive me crazy, I've no idea whats considered positive and whats not...sometimes it looks so close! I say bd away pickle!
> 
> Jessie- cycles vary, I'm a typical 28 day cycle...but my ob says it can range so I wouldn't worry about a 30day cycle! And good thing you checked for ov, baby dust to you and hope this is the month!
> 
> Pal- your instructor sounds very nice, so glad she's willing to help you mod any excersise come time!
> 
> Lots of baby dust! And keeping myfingers tightly crossed for lots of bfps this month!

Sorry about the sleeps.


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Dream, I go in to the Dr office in about an hour. And I am "hoping" they have a date set for me. Otherwise I'm gonna let loose crazy hormonal KK on them.
> 
> Hope they have a date for you.Click to expand...

Thankfully they did. :) June 18th @ 9:00 am!:happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Yeah June 18th. OMG just 15 more days. :happydance:


----------



## Pickletilly

KK that's too soon! I'm not ready! Keep your big bean in!!:haha:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Nooooooooo! I can't keep her in, I'm ready for her to get out, I told her Saturday that this was her 2 weeks notice lol


----------



## Pickletilly

Landlords *tut*

(I'm so excited for you :D)


----------



## jessieles

Awwww KK that is so exciting!:happydance: Countdown now then until you meet your beautiful baby! Lots of rest with your feet up :hugs:

Fairry- Yeah i agree, wait until as long as you can, its so disheartening seeing a bfn! But hopefully no more of those for you! Im on cd 16 today, i usually have a 31 day cycle so expect to ov at 19 but for some reason its early this month! I plan on opking again tonight and bding to cover all bases! 

Miranda- Happy 30 weeks to you, i bet your enjoying every minute!:flower:


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm going to try and remember everything I wanted to reply to :dohh: :haha:

Pickle- 1) :rofl: about your cracked egg! You crack me up! Jump on it and don't get off for a couple more days ;)

Jessie- good thing you did the opk check! Now, same to you as I just told Pickle! ;)

Pal- I don't think that woman who have been pregnant before test + any earlier than women who haven't. It's all in the implantation, which can range several days in the same woman during different pregnancies :) good for you holding out to test! Bfn's definitely suck and we need to put a ban on them!

It sounds like your instructor is awesome! I'm glad that she is so caring and willing to help :) and I can imagine it's getting hot in Houston, because it's been in the 80's here and I think it's always hotter there!

Natasha- less than a week until your 12 week scan! Eeekkk!! So freaking exciting! :)

Miranda- I truly feel for you on the little sleep! I hope you can get some rest in the next 10 weeks! I have insomnia and I'm not even uncomfortable yet so I can imagine how bad it is for you and Kristi right now :hugs: have you tried a body pillow to put between your legs or under your knees? I know that helped me a little. They have pregnancy pillows that look really cool, but they're expensive! Have you been able to work from home more so you can rest when you need to? Not too long to go now, you're in the home stretch and this will all be worth it when you meet your little man! :)

Kristi- you are so close! It has to be so exciting now that you have a date set! :) that's the same day I go on a school trip with dd to Boston for a whale watch and the damn hotel better have WiFi incase you update sometime in the 3 days I'm gone! I can't wait to meet Willow! 

How is your family's restaurant doing? I think of it occasionally and I forget to ask :dohh:

I bet Rand and DH are so excited too!

Afm- thank you for all the well wishes ladies! I wish I could give you all big, real life :hugs: you have been the best, most supportive group of friends I have ever had and I'm thankful for all of you every day! 

I hope you all have a great day :flower:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Dream, I go in to the Dr office in about an hour. And I am "hoping" they have a date set for me. Otherwise I'm gonna let loose crazy hormonal KK on them.
> 
> Hope they have a date for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully they did. :) June 18th @ 9:00 am!:happydance:Click to expand...

wooooooooohooooooooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::pink::pink::pink:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::ninja: :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::drunk::drunk:
:drunk::drunk::drunk::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool:
:fool::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## Dreambaby69

aww Miranda :hugs:, u can get a pregnancy pillow or just stick regular pillow between ur legs, that helped me as well. Not long left now hun :happydance::happydance::happydance: and hope u get comfy soon and start sleeping better x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Jessie go and get busy.......good luck and tons and tons of baby dust coming ur way x


----------



## Dreambaby69

pickle is it darker yet?


----------



## Pickletilly

KK when you have your little girl I will be peeing on a stick :haha:

Looks like I'm o'ing a day late but oh well. Nearly missed bd last night as we had an argument, and we fell asleep. Alas, I woke up and got my goodies. And found my preseed. 

How are we all today?


----------



## mirandaprice

Jessie - I know everyone is different, but there was a lady on a thread I was reading that ov'd early and she got a BFP this cycle...so hopefully this is a good sign!!

KK- wow, June 18th is so soon! It's hard to believe in just two weeks time you'll have your baby girl snuggled in your arms!

Pal - I waited til I was almost a full week late to test with this pregnancy, I was so afraid I'd either get a BFN, or it'd be another chemical. I hope this cycle is your BFP!

I don't have a body pillow, but I do use a regular long pillow for between my knees...the problem is I get restless legs-- which I got sometimes before pregnancy, it's just worse now! That and the fact I'm a light sleeper and prone to insomnia, pregnancy has really done a number on my sleeping :haha: I worked from home yesterday, I figure as long as the work gets done, I don't think anyone minds.

Lots of baby dust!


----------



## Pickletilly

Dream - yeh it was a blindingly obvious positive yesterday evening :) today it's neg.


----------



## Dreambaby69

from ur temp, u might be oing today and will see the rise/spike tomorrow. Good luck


----------



## fairyy

Kristi: This will be our first baby right (of our lovely thread). Can't wait for her to arrive.:happydance:

Natasha: Only a week till your 12week scan :wohoo:

Kerry: I think either you ovulated yesterday or ovulating today. :thumbup:

Jessie: You and Kerry are O-ing at the same time. :sex: time 

Ciara: Big :hugs: to you. 

Miranda: Ya I agree with the pregnancy pillow idea. Btw I don't think I can wait till one week after missed AF. May be I can wait a day, max two days after missed AF to test. :haha: 

About my instructor, she is awesome. :)
About the weather its touching 90's here...


----------



## jessieles

Thanks girls. Im in a bit of a strop at the mo as i thought i didnt ov until this friday but by chance had a positive opk yesterday and then bd but i wanted to bd today just incase as before yesterday we hadnt bd in a week however weve had an argument so no bd today. I still have a positive opk today so maybe tomoro will do the trick but now i feel like ive missed my chance this month as i know we only ovulate for a short time. Typical arguments always happen at a bad time! 

Pickle im glad uve done as much bd as u can so far! Im feelin positive for u!

Fairry how are you holdin out?

I am also v glad i found this forum as u r all a great support! Wot a lovely group of people xxx


----------



## Pickletilly

Jessie - You're fine, as you know opks usually turn positive the day before o, and I've read that bd the day before o gives you a better chance than on o day, hence the reason for opk in the first place. Bd when pos. so you're still in the running! As Lou always says, it only takes one. I know the feeling with the argument/bd situation.. :dohh:

Do you temp?


----------



## jessieles

I suppose so. Hopefully yesterday and tomoro will be enuf! 

No i dont temp. Maybe i should. I dont really understand it xxxx


----------



## Pickletilly

Basically, you buy a basal body thermometer (Google it) and each morning, you set yourself a time for example mine is 5:30am as that's when my alarm for work goes off, and take your temp every day. You input that data into something like fertility friend or ovufriend, and it creates a chart. When you see a rise (it's quite obvious) that is when you have ovulated. It will cross hair it for you. It just puts your mind at ease knowing o is over and it's done kinda thing, and also helps doctors pinpoint your due date etc. You can also see if AF is coming as your temp usually drops a couple days before. I like it as I usually see my dip which is considered o day before the rise, like today, and paired with my pos opk I know I am most likely ovulating right now :)


----------



## mirandaprice

I was certain I missed O the month I conceived...I'd say if you got a positive OPK and BD then you most definitely have a chance.


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: Don't worry if no BD tonight. You can do it one more time tomorrow in the AM may be. PM is also fine if AM is not possible. Its just for the peace of mind though. I thought you did on the right day. We also did it on the first positive opk and no BD after that. But my DH didn't come properly inside and I lost most of the swimmers on the bed (sorry for TMI). I am bit paranoid about my chances.


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- I'm now looking online for a thermometer! I suppose another form of help is a good thing so i will def start temping!

Fairry- Its so frustrating isnt it, ill try again tonight just to feel like ive done all i can this month! I'm sure if you bd on the day you had a positive opk then your in with a shot this month! :hugs:

Miranda- Thanks hun, hopefully im still in with a shot!

:dust:


----------



## Pickletilly

Of course you are, even if you bd a few days before _that_ you'd be in with a chance! We seem to be on the same track now :thumbup: that seems to happen in this thread.

Temping can stress people out, or it can relax them. I'm more relaxed when I'm temping cause I know where I am. If I don't know I've ovulated (the rise in temp is the only way we can confirm o ourselves) then I stress out not knowing if we timed it right. So each to their own. Therms are pretty cheap online :) then just sign up to fertility friend of ovufriend and you're away! You can also log your symptoms on there, I think it's supposed to give you signs if you're preggo, but for me it helps me see how many I have that are exactly the same each cycle so I can stop wondering if it's a new one or related to pg etc. 

:hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

Hehe, look at my temp spike :haha:


----------



## fairyy

Yay great spike.:happydance:


----------



## BommaMomma

:wave: hi ladies!


----------



## fairyy

BommaMomma: :hi:


----------



## BommaMomma

I didn't realize there was two mission impossible threads, I was wondering where everyone went haha!


----------



## fairyy

:haha: But you are most welcome if you want to join us.


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- ive ordered a thermometer..thanks for the advice! I really hope u get that bfp this month!
Ive had a right day of it today...my workmate left work today to start maternity leave and ive come to the salon today and both hairdressers r pregnant! Jee whizz everyone around me seems to be pregnant! Argh! 
Hope ur all having a lovely day xxx


----------



## fairyy

Last to last week I went for evening BA class at gym. Usually I go in the morning. The instructor who takes the evening class is pregnant with her second child.


----------



## Pickletilly

Welcome back Bomma!! Glad you found us again! How's TTC going?

Jessie no problem. Maybe you won't need that thermo when it arrives hey ;) 

Always the way isn't it. Everyone else seems to have what we can't grasp. One of the worst things about TTC is the green eyed monster that attacks us all. :shrug:

Fairyy how's your cycle going?

I'm very happy with my spike, I usually get two and FF doesn't know where to put the crosshairs and I'm never 100% sure when I ovulated. This one is clear :D


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea for spike pickle, now we wait for that bfp. I really really hope we get some bfps this cycle. Jessie, pal, bomma and pickle good luck and truck load of baby dust coming ur way xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

BommaMomma said:


> I didn't realize there was two mission impossible threads, I was wondering where everyone went haha!

:hugs: yea there r 2 mission impossible threads, feel free to jump into any of them anytime u want.


----------



## BommaMomma

fairyy said:


> :haha: But you are most welcome if you want to join us.

Thanks fairy! 



Pickletilly said:


> Welcome back Bomma!! Glad you found us again! How's TTC going?
> 
> Jessie no problem. Maybe you won't need that thermo when it arrives hey ;)
> 
> Always the way isn't it. Everyone else seems to have what we can't grasp. One of the worst things about TTC is the green eyed monster that attacks us all. :shrug:
> 
> Fairyy how's your cycle going?
> 
> I'm very happy with my spike, I usually get two and FF doesn't know where to put the crosshairs and I'm never 100% sure when I ovulated. This one is clear :D

Eh, it's going! 4dpo, I think I'm on cycle 10. Have a good shot this month, no symptoms. I guess we'll see what happens in a week or so :)



Dreambaby69 said:


> BommaMomma said:
> 
> 
> I didn't realize there was two mission impossible threads, I was wondering where everyone went haha!
> 
> :hugs: yea there r 2 mission impossible threads, feel free to jump into any of them anytime u want.Click to expand...

Thanks! :)


----------



## jessieles

Good luck bomma! 

Thanks dream. Im havin a major down eve. Me n the dh r still not speaking so no bd tonight. Im feeling gutted as weve only bd once in the last week now and its clearly my fertile week because of the positive opk which is 5 days early. Now i just feel like i was so determined this month and its gone the total opposite way. I dont know how many more months i can take all this. Cycle 8 is killing me off! 

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: Sorry that you are feeling down. I hope you and DH soon sort out things and get some nice time. Have you taken any opk after that +one ? 

Don't worry, one BD is enough if its on right time and what could have been better than on +opk day. You have million of swimmers there.


----------



## jessieles

Fairry - I did another yesterday which wasnt as dark and one today which was v faint so i dont really know whats goin on. I suppose i just think if in other cycles weve bd every other day and still got a bfn then its gotta be a miracle to get a bfp with just one bd. How are you holding out? Xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Jessie- it really only takes one swimmer! Think about it like this, you can bd every day, all month and still get a bfn, and you can bd one time in a cycle and get a bfp. It all depends on the right sperm/egg combo, so don't stress, you are still in with a good chance :) you and dh have to make up soon because your bday is coming up! :)

Pal- it only takes one :) bd is messy and my oh's stuff always ended up everywhere except where it was supposed to be :haha:

Pickle- holy temp spike!!! Didn't we talk about how stable your pre-o temps were and how you'd have a nice, clear shift? ;) absolutely beautiful! 

Miranda- thankfully you're used to getting little sleep, you'll be ready for your little man ;) at least then you'll be able to get comfy and get good sleep when you do get to sleep :)

Natasha- I'm so psyched for your appt!

Bomma- :hi: long time, no talk :) I hope you're doing good! Hopefully this is the lucky cycle :)

Afm- well, my plans got shitastically shattered by the fact that fifths disease is going around my son's school :dohh: I didn't want to chance going to lunch with my bff just incase I have it, because she's only 13 weeks and it could be dangerous for her too. Ugh, idk if any of you are familiar with fifths at all, but basically it's something you do not want to get while pregnant, but esp not before 20 weeks, it can be fatal (9% fatality rate in first tri). Later in pregnancy they have a better ability to help the baby. My hope was that I had it as a kid and am immune to it but my mom said none of us kids had it, I'm still hoping for miracle immunity. I had to go for blood work today and I won't find out for another week. Pure torture...if it happens to be negative (hopefully), I have to go for another set of tests in 4 weeks (if I'm not immune). Keep your fx'ed for me and my bean ladies!


----------



## fairyy

Ciara:I am laughing at what you said to me. But it's true.lol.:rofl:

Jessie: You never know which one going to be a BFP cycle. But I am hopeful as you did it on the right day. 

I am just waiting for coming Wednesday to miss AF. :sleep:

Ciara, I am hoping and praying that you and the baby, both are safe.


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Jessie- it really only takes one swimmer! Think about it like this, you can bd every day, all month and still get a bfn, and you can bd one time in a cycle and get a bfp. It all depends on the right sperm/egg combo, so don't stress, you are still in with a good chance :) you and dh have to make up soon because your bday is coming up! :)
> 
> Pal- it only takes one :) bd is messy and my oh's stuff always ended up everywhere except where it was supposed to be :haha:
> 
> Pickle- holy temp spike!!! Didn't we talk about how stable your pre-o temps were and how you'd have a nice, clear shift? ;) absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Miranda- thankfully you're used to getting little sleep, you'll be ready for your little man ;) at least then you'll be able to get comfy and get good sleep when you do get to sleep :)
> 
> Natasha- I'm so psyched for your appt!
> 
> Bomma- :hi: long time, no talk :) I hope you're doing good! Hopefully this is the lucky cycle :)
> 
> Afm- well, my plans got shitastically shattered by the fact that fifths disease is going around my son's school :dohh: I didn't want to chance going to lunch with my bff just incase I have it, because she's only 13 weeks and it could be dangerous for her too. Ugh, idk if any of you are familiar with fifths at all, but basically it's something you do not want to get while pregnant, but esp not before 20 weeks, it can be fatal (9% fatality rate in first tri). Later in pregnancy they have a better ability to help the baby. My hope was that I had it as a kid and am immune to it but my mom said none of us kids had it, I'm still hoping for miracle immunity. I had to go for blood work today and I won't find out for another week. Pure torture...if it happens to be negative (hopefully), I have to go for another set of tests in 4 weeks (if I'm not immune). Keep your fx'ed for me and my bean ladies!


That stinks Loulou!! I hope all your test come back negative <3


----------



## Dreambaby69

Loulou i hope all ur tests come back negative and u and beany r both fine. First tri is stressful as it is and u don't need any additional stress at all. Will keep u and beany in my prayers xx

Jessie i totally understand where u r coming from, it happened to me a couple of times when Dh and I choose to argue around O time and mess everything up. But always have this in mind, all it takes is just one spermie in ur fertile window, in the right environment and Bam.....bfp. Those spermies can live up to 5 days so good luck xx

Pal i really can't wait for you to test x


----------



## jessieles

Loulou- Thanks hun, me and dh made up last night and managed to bd woohooo :happydance::happydance::happydance: so now i feel slightly more positive that theres more swimmers working their way up! :spermy::spermy::dance:
I've never heard off fifths disease before, but it sounds awful! I'm sure youll be absolutely fine, but im sure you cant wait for the results just to stop you worrying! :flower: 

Pickle- I had a look at your chart and my thermometer is on the way! I shall be reading all instructions as it doesnt take much to confuse me! I have a really good feeling about your cycle this month!

Fairry I have everything crossed for you!!:hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Thanks Dream, :hugs:

How are you doing? xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Jessie yeaaaaa that u made up and have more soldiers waiting...that eggie will be outnumbered and have no where to hide.... Good luck xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am fine Hun, thanks for asking xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Thanks ladies! <3 I'm sure everything will be fine, I just can't wait to hear that! I just worry (we all do!) Because it's first tri (which probably will continue to second and third lol) and last year I did end up with hand, foot, and mouth disease from school (which is another weird, not common thing!) And I found out I did have that as a child and I should've been immune to it :dohh: I guess things don't always work the way they say! And my immune system is crap right now from being sick for the last week! It'll be alright, it'll be alright, that's gotta be my new mantra :haha:

Pal- I'm glad you laughed because I did too :) I can't wait until Wednesday for you! Fx'ed! 

Jessie- I'm so glad you guys made up and got another round in to make you feel better ;) I think we always think we don't do enough! I'm excited for your weekend, I think you should still get lots of fun :sex: in ;)

I just <3 all you girls! Thanks for being there for me! :hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Loulou- just make sure you take care of yourself and dont over do it! :flower:I'm looking forward to the weekend now too, funny what our minds are like as women ttc, last night i didnt wanna exist, then we got a bd in and now i feel positive again! All in the mind i know but when i see a positive opk im like a women posessed! :haha:

Dream- hahaha hopefully! Im glad your doing well.

I<3 you all too, last night when i was upset i straight away thought 'I need to speak to the girls!'

xxxx


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: Great that you and DH made up and got to BD. I am happy to know that you are feeling good now. Stay that away and get ready for B'day fun. :) :hugs:

Ciara: Praying for you and the little snugly bean. :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Now that almost all of you are in the TWW, I can't wait to see some BFPs!!! Sending truck loads of sticky baby dust to ensure some 2nd lines ;)

Pickle - brilliant temp shift, hopefully that means one strong egg waiting for the sperm army ;)

Jessie - Glad to hear you made up with your DH! I hate fighting...although it seems my husband gets over things pretty quick

Pal - What dpo are you? Any symptoms?

Bomma - Nice to see you again, hoping this cycle brings you a bfp!

Loulou- I only know about 5th disease because of the August group I'm in, I hope you test negative for it, and that you already have an immunity built up! Keeping you and the little bean in my thoughts!


----------



## Pickletilly

Lou, I have my fingers tightly crossed for you until you get your negative results (although, forgive me, they will be crossed in my mind mostly as this girl has to look normal in public..) :hugs::hugs:

Afm I feel like I have a uti, slight cramping (barely there) and all sorts of twinging. Not gonna lie, the pg thoughts do cross my mind! But I'm 2dpo. Two. D. P. O.! Eggy wouldn't have even made it there yet! I know a lot of people say about the uti feeling, but honestly ladies, I think it's due to the constant freakin' bding we do just before. That's a logical explanation. I don't know how pg would even cause that feeling :dohh: anyway, cramping is different, let's leave it at that :)

(But still - 2dpo!)


----------



## Pickletilly

On another note, the boy has said the past few bd's "I just don't feel like much came out". Has anyone else had this? I assure him enough came out as it bloody gushes from me later on (sorry tmi!), and that it's probably less because we are keeping it fresh by doing smep and before when we started this cycle he was getting rid of a lot of dead :spermy: so obviously there would be more. Was I right to say this?! The info I palmed him off with must have come from somewhere? He took the bait anyway.


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- you never know what those feelings mean, some people do say they feel things after ov when they are pg! I know what its like tho to not wanna get your hopes up! I hope u have lots more pg symptoms until u get ur bfp : ) i have a good feelin this is ur month! 
I wud defo say ur explanation makes sense, like u sed ur doin it so regularly that ur not havin a build up of other swimmers!


----------



## fairyy

Miranda: I am 9dpo and from yesterday I have started PMS type cramps and bloating. That's normal for me for this point of my cycle. I am having watery+creamy kind of cm. I am leaking it. How are you ? :)

Kerry: I don't know about those symptoms. But I think your chances are great this month. :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Good morning ladies <3

Pickle- yes, yes, just mental finger crossing please! :rofl: taking that in the literal sense would definitely make menial tasks tough! :haha:

I had cramps from o until, well, I still get them ;) my fingers are MENTALLY crossed for you! Sometimes it's just intuition! 

I think you were right on with your OH. I'm guessing on the smep schedule all you have is the fresh swimmers and that's the difference he's noticing :) we can only hold so much inside, so we don't need them to produce gallons at a time :haha: :thumbsup:

Jessie- I feel the same way anytime anything happens! You girls always make me :) and feel better! 

I'm glad you're feeling more positive! It's amazing how we need to feel like we did enough even though we all know it only takes one! 

I hope you have a great time this weekend and a very happy b-day! Don't hold back, enjoy yourself :)

Pal- a lot of women feel like af is coming before a bfp. At least for me there wasn't too much of a difference, just little things I would have never thought twice about if I didn't get a bfp. I'm keeping everything crossed for all of you girls! Wednesday is creeping up and I hope af is a no show for you! :)

Miranda- I hope whoever in your August that may have had to deal with fifths is doing well with a healthy bean! It's a scary thing!

Afm- so someone hacked my bank card from an acct I have and barely use. I spent all day yesterday trying to get it sorted out and I think I have it all fixed now thankfully :)

As always, thank you for your support ladies! 

Have a great day ladies! :flower:


----------



## BommaMomma

Oh no Lou!!!!!! I just recently had to clean up a $1600 Verizon bill that someone opened in my name!!!! It's so maddening to know that there are people out there shamelessly using people info for themselves. Get a job and pay for stuff with your own money. Argh!!!

Around 6dpo here. I've been really relaxed lately, but now I'm starting to get a bit anxious. I just wanna know! Looking forward to getting back to school at the end of summer, will help keep my mind busy lol. (Hopefully I'll be preggers by then! We are on cycle 10, DD was finally conceived on cycle 12!)

I actually made a fertility appointment, but canceled. I don't know why, but I'm just no ready to dive into the medical fertility world. I feel like I'll stress even more than I do now. Does that make sense? I was thinking if we don't get preggers by cycle 12, we'd go in. I'm kind of in a time crunch, because I want our 2nd baby to be as old as possible when I start the respiratory program at school, and can NOT be pregnant during the program. (Which would be Fall 2016. Right now I'm working on my prerequisites.) I just know that I won't have the heart to leave a newborn with my inlaws all day everyday. (The program can be super intense. Like a full time job plus overtime kinda thing, and it's 20 months straight through.)


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle - I've heard a lot of woman on here talking about feeling like that have a UTI the month they get their BFP, so really hoping this is a good sign (and not an actual UTI ;) ) Also, if it's leaking out, it's enough...no need for bucket loads of spermies :)

Pal - Excess CM could be because of a BFP...so don't count yourself out unless the witch shows! I had horrible gas pain and cramps before my BFP and lots of CM, thought every time I ran to the bathroom I'd see AF had started!

Loulou - The lady in my August group ended up being immune to it, thankfully. She's actually carrying twins, so it would of be doubly horrible if she had caught it from her DD. 

Must be something going around with the bank card hackings, both my husband and my mom had an acct hacked...someone used my husbands card at a gas station in Colorado, being as we live in FL, quite impossible for us to have done it :haha: and the person who got my mom's info bought cigars from spain at like 3AM our time :dohh: Such a pain to deal with that. 

Bomma - A $1600 Verizon bill? Yuck! Do you have any symptoms so far this cycle?


----------



## bdb84

Can I join in? I'm 4dpo right now. Too early for any pregnancy symptoms, but my back is hurting like crazy the past 2 days. Progressively worse today than yesterday. I'm trying not to symptom spot, especially since I'm a fitness enthusiast so I strength train, and my sore back could easily be from working out.. but I just have never had it be this uncomfortable before. 

I'm not incredibly hopeful about this cycle because I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated. I got my peak reading, on the Clearblue advanced digital, on the evening of CD15, but then got positive Dollar Tree OPKs the next 2-3 days. However, I was using FMU and I know that can give false positive readings. The last time we DTD the morning after my peak reading (so, CD16). But if I didn't O for 2 more days (if I were to believe the Dollar Tree OPKs), I doubt my chances are that good. 

Sorry if that was confusing. Suffice to say, if this cycle is a dud, I will venture into temping so there is no more guess work as to when/if I really ovulated.


----------



## mirandaprice

bdb84 said:


> Can I join in? I'm 4dpo right now. Too early for any pregnancy symptoms, but my back is hurting like crazy the past 2 days. Progressively worse today than yesterday. I'm trying not to symptom spot, especially since I'm a fitness enthusiast so I strength train, and my sore back could easily be from working out.. but I just have never had it be this uncomfortable before.
> 
> I'm not incredibly hopeful about this cycle because I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated. I got my peak reading, on the Clearblue advanced digital, on the evening of CD15, but then got positive Dollar Tree OPKs the next 2-3 days. However, I was using FMU and I know that can give false positive readings. The last time we DTD the morning after my peak reading (so, CD16). But if I didn't O for 2 more days (if I were to believe the Dollar Tree OPKs), I doubt my chances are that good.
> 
> Sorry if that was confusing. Suffice to say, if this cycle is a dud, I will venture into temping so there is no more guess work as to when/if I really ovulated.

Welcome!

Even if you didn't O for 2 more days after you BD, you still have a chance! Sperm can live up to 5-6 days inside :winkwink: 

Is the back pain more of a cramp?


----------



## fairyy

Oooppsss the hackers. Target also had some issues recently.Target experienced unauthorized access to payment card data from U.S stores. So our bank send us new bank cards just to ensure we are safe and wanted us to get rid of the old card. 

BommaMomma: Sounds like someone tried to steal your identity. Identity theft ! $1600 bill, that's crazy right !!!

Ciara: Good that you got it sorted. My husband creates some card number to mask our original card number when we shop online to be safe and secure. I don't remember what it is called though.

Miranda: Yes it is really pain to resolve these kind of card issues. Once I had been charged on my debit card for the purchase I didn't make. But I called the bank and they resolved the issue and I got my money back and got a new card. It was not a big amount but its the matter of safety from future unauthorized purchases.

bdb84: Welcome here. Don't count yourself out based on the bd timing. Sometimes couples BD almost everyday of their fertile window and still get AF and sometimes get BFP with one shot. So you never know. We can hope for the best. :)


----------



## loulou82baby

$1600 Bomma? I would've freaked! I'm glad you got that sorted! We usually only keep enough money in the acct to cover the monthly fees, it was only a business acct that we used to cash checks. Thankfully they didn't let the big charges through and they were really good about reversing the others :) it's just strange because I have never used that card online, actually I think we've only ever used it for gas and pizza one time forever ago! It probably hasn't been used since last summer! I just have this happen a few months ago with one of my credit cards that I never used. Idk how they get the info but it definitely sucks that so many ppl have to deal with something like this! I also got the notice from target but I haven't had any problems with my red card thankfully! 

bdb84- welcome hun! :hugs: just like what was already said, sperm can live inside you for several days, so you're still in with a good chance :) I hope your back feels better soon! Mine has been terrible since having my kids and I have my days in this pregnancy where it bad, but I'm sure the best is yet to come with that lol. I hope its a good sign for you!

Miranda- oh goodness, I'm sure that was terrifying for her! I'm glad she's immune and her babies are ok :) I'm hoping to follow suit with the immunity, but trying to be prepared for any outcome.


----------



## Pickletilly

Ladies my uti feeling is def a uti, it's painful today :cry:
I don't want to go on antibiotics while in TWW, and I've read some TWW stories (as you do) where they experience a uti from 1dpo too, and it fades around 5dpo so here's hoping. If not, onto the drugs I go :( 

Since I'm feeling crappy I'm thinking about going against the last bit of smep. Ironic because I said to the boy that even though I know I've ovulated, I want to follow the plan to the T. But come on. Eggy has passed. Am I ok to skip?


----------



## fairyy

I don't think the last day of smep is needed. I think its for those who don't bbt chart. You know your cycles and know you have ovulated. Hopefully the egg has been already fertilized. So don't bother. :)

Sorry for UTI. I have heard that cranberry juice can help. Once I had it when I was into my masters degree and staying with friends. It was no fun. Every three to four minutes I had to pee. It was difficult for me to go to the doctor as it was 20minutes drive. My pee was red pinkish all the time. It was a bad uti and I had to take antibiotics and injections to stop it. Go for cranberry juice or something and try to prevent it.:hugs:

If its pregnancy related then it should stop in next few days and won't go bad. I hope its conception related in your case and not that bad uti.


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks fairyy. It's getting worse the more I pee lol. I've read so much about uti symptoms and pg, but I truly feel this is just an intense uti as it's progressed so quickly. I will give it as long as I can, but obviously if the pain is too bad I will go docs as it can spread to your kidneys I do believe. Fx it goes away! Thanks for your support :) I'm also hoping it's conception related hehe.


----------



## fairyy

How frequently you are visiting the loo ?


----------



## Pickletilly

Well since I've dealt with them before i know it's literally just a feeling not a need, so I just go when I know I need to. But I'm gonna drink a glass of water every waking hour now so I can try to flush it out. Wish me luck!


----------



## BommaMomma

Pickletilly said:


> Thanks fairyy. It's getting worse the more I pee lol. I've read so much about uti symptoms and pg, but I truly feel this is just an intense uti as it's progressed so quickly. I will give it as long as I can, but obviously if the pain is too bad I will go docs as it can spread to your kidneys I do believe. Fx it goes away! Thanks for your support :) I'm also hoping it's conception related hehe.

I just got over a horrid UTI not too long ago. Drink tons of water, cranberry juice (I even took cranberry pills!) and it subsided. Thankfully I never had to visit the doc. It cleared up on it's own. Try the pills!

And Miranda, afm, not much going on. I think my nips look a bit dark, but that about it. A little crampy...I'm boring lol.


----------



## fairyy

Now I remember just few years back I thought I got mild uti , not bad like I got during masters. I checked on those strips which is for uti test and they showed I had mild uti. I was about to go for cranberry juice (dreading the bad uti I had earlier) and all. But it subsided. Drinking water is a very good idea to flush your system. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dreambaby69

pickle cranberry juice and tablets can help and tons of water. I really hope that it is pregnancy related. Hope u feel better soon if it continues then i would suggest u go to doctor. As for skipping the last day, i think that the eggy would have been fertilized by now so don't worry about that, i think that the days that matter are days before O and day of O. so u have definitely done all u can this cycle......so let us wait. Good luck xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

bdb84 said:


> Can I join in? I'm 4dpo right now. Too early for any pregnancy symptoms, but my back is hurting like crazy the past 2 days. Progressively worse today than yesterday. I'm trying not to symptom spot, especially since I'm a fitness enthusiast so I strength train, and my sore back could easily be from working out.. but I just have never had it be this uncomfortable before.
> 
> I'm not incredibly hopeful about this cycle because I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated. I got my peak reading, on the Clearblue advanced digital, on the evening of CD15, but then got positive Dollar Tree OPKs the next 2-3 days. However, I was using FMU and I know that can give false positive readings. The last time we DTD the morning after my peak reading (so, CD16). But if I didn't O for 2 more days (if I were to believe the Dollar Tree OPKs), I doubt my chances are that good.
> 
> Sorry if that was confusing. Suffice to say, if this cycle is a dud, I will venture into temping so there is no more guess work as to when/if I really ovulated.

welcome :hugs:, hope all ur symptoms turn to :bfp:. Good luck


----------



## jessieles

Aww pickle thats rubbish! I hope it fades away soon for u! Like the others said lets hope its conception related! :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- I think skipping the last day was absolutely fine! It's not worth possibly making the uti worse! Lots of liquids and cranberry pills if you can. Here we have a brand called azo, they are fantastic! I hope you can kick this quick and that it's a good sign :) fx'ed so very tightly! Your chart is fab!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks ladies!
I like my chart too ;)


----------



## bdb84

5 dpo. I think the luteal phase wait is more agonizing than waiting for your fertile week.


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Pickle- I think skipping the last day was absolutely fine! It's not worth possibly making the uti worse! Lots of liquids and cranberry pills if you can. Here we have a brand called azo, they are fantastic! I hope you can kick this quick and that it's a good sign :) fx'ed so very tightly! Your chart is fab!

AZO pills, I was trying to remember what they were called...it was bugging me, then I read a few post down and Lou nailed it :) I've used them to treat a UTI before.

FX's ladies!! I'm awaiting some BFP's :D


----------



## BommaMomma

Sore BBs today. Started with only the left lol, now it's both. Was kind of nauseous earlier, and had some lower belly achyness. I always think I'm imagining everything tho lol BBs are a definite though.


----------



## Pickletilly

Good luck Bomma! 
:dust:


----------



## Pickletilly

Boo to my chart today, booooooo!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Boo to my chart today, booooooo!

You are only 5dpo and the dip could be due to a lot of things. It could be implantation dip or corpus leuthim dip. Don't forget it is the dip after 7dpo that really matters or dip towards the end. There is still so much time for ur triphasic pattern or spikes. How is the uti now? Hope better? Come to think of it, Uti feeling, dip in chart ..........are all pointing to :bfp: :happydance: so keep that hope alive Hun....cos u r still very much in the game. Good luck xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

BommaMomma said:


> Sore BBs today. Started with only the left lol, now it's both. Was kind of nauseous earlier, and had some lower belly achyness. I always think I'm imagining everything tho lol BBs are a definite though.

your symptoms sounds very good . Good luck and hope you get that :bfp: xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pal how are u today? Have u tested yet? Any symptoms? Can't wait for ur :bfp: xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: I am soooo happy i have reached 12 weeks and I have my scan tomorrow and I am soooo nervous. I can't wait for 14 weeks to enter 2nd tri. 

Kk 6 days to meeting Willow :ninja: :ninja: :happydance: xx

Miranda hope u r feeling better now xx

loulou how are u my lovely? Hope k?


----------



## loulou82baby

Good morning ladies :flower:

Jessie- happy birthday! I hope you're having a great time and a great day! <3

bdb84- I absolutely agree! It's 2 weeks that feel like months! Fx'ed that you don't have another tww!

Natasha- happy 12 weeks! Your appt is tomorrow? I have a terrible memory, esp right now lol. Please share pics :)

I'm good, thanks for asking :) 8 weeks tomorrow :)

Bomma- sounds like good signs :) I always felt the same, that maybe I was making it up in my head lol. Chances are you're not, because the symptoms we get are from progesterone, so likely you have a good production :) let's hope it's for a sticky bean!

Kristi- you are getting so close, I bet you're so ready! I'm dreading spending 8+ hrs in a bus full of kids that day, but I'm so excited for you! :)

Miranda- how are you doing lovely? 

Pickle- just like Natasha said, a dip at 5 dpo could be a good thing or just be a corpus luteum dip, so keep your chin up :) it's definitely not a bad thing at this point :) I still think your chart looks great! Fx'ed! 

Afm- my BIL came to visit from PA so we've had a crazy house lol. He brought his 2 dogs (so we had 5 here total) and my lab was an absolute psycho! He always is, but with BIL'S labs he goes nuts because the female isn't fixed. It's funny to watch them all together (4 white/yellow dogs, 3 of them labs and hard to tell apart, our brown dog, and little miss Dasie that thinks she's bigger than all of them lol) can we just say the dogs (except Dasie) had a hump train going on, and only one of them is female :haha: crazy! Now it's time to clean up all the white fur I'm finding on my floors lol.

I hope all you ladies have a great day!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Pickletilly said:


> Boo to my chart today, booooooo!

Boo to mine too! :(


----------



## loulou82baby

sn0wbunnie said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> Boo to my chart today, booooooo!
> 
> Boo to mine too! :(Click to expand...

Hi hun :) it's hard to tell when you even o'ed by your chart! It looks like it could have been cd 13 (nice rise the next day) or cd 14, or cd 17 (because it's closer to when you o'ed last cycle at cd 20). Hmmm! Did you just start charting last cycle? Are you taking any kind of supplements? You're not out until the :witch: shows!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

loulou82baby said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> Boo to my chart today, booooooo!
> 
> Boo to mine too! :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun :) it's hard to tell when you even o'ed by your chart! It looks like it could have been cd 13 (nice rise the next day) or cd 14, or cd 17 (because it's closer to when you o'ed last cycle at cd 20). Hmmm! Did you just start charting last cycle? Are you taking any kind of supplements? You're not out until the :witch: shows!Click to expand...

hey! yeah I just started charting last cycle. I'm only taking prenatals, that's it. this month has been very confusing to me. FF originally said I O'ed on CD 13, which would have been a week earlier than last month. I am hoping it was CD 17... because that means there could still be a chance :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Dream - happy 12 weeks!!!! I can't wait to hear how well your scan goes tomorrow! Totally okay to be nervous, I had such a stomach ache before mine!

Pickle- thats still early! I hope its implantation! ;)

Bomma - sore boobs and nausea sound very promising, keeping fingers crossed!

Loulou - sounds like a busy weekend! Hope you're feeling well, almost 8 weeks!!!

Kk - hope youre feeling good and the little lady makes her arrival soon ;)

Pal and Jessie - how are you ladies? 

Snowbunnie - I've no idea about charts but keeping my fingers firmly crossed for a bfp!!

Hope I didnt miss anyone!

Afm - my blood pressure was a little high thurs, so I have to go back tomorrow to make sure it went down, if not then they'll draw blood to check for preeclampsia. I think I was just stressed, been monitoring my blood pressure all week, has been much better. So hoping its good tomorrow!


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: Happy Birthday sweetie :cake: hope you are having a wonderful time. 

Miranda: Hope your BP is ok now. 

Natasha: Happy 12weeks hun :happydance:

Ciara: Happy 8weeks dear :flower:

Kerry: Hope you are uti free by now. 

Hope you all ladies in TWW get a BFP soon. :dust:

AFM: I am waiting for Wednesday. AF is due then.


----------



## loulou82baby

Pal- how are you hun? I was just sitting here thinking about you (hope that doesn't sound too strange lol). I'm keeping my fx'ed for you :) 

Snow- it's really hard to say! I wish I could be of more help, but with a steady temp increase, it is hard to tell which day it actually happened! I'll still keep my fx'ed for you :) do you plan on testing at all?

Miranda- good luck at the bp check tomorrow! I'm sure everything is fine since you've been checking it all week and it was good :) sometimes stress just really takes a toll on us, esp while preggo! Put your feet up if you can and read a good book or watch a good show :) let us know how it goes and good luck :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

:hi: Ciara. That's so sweet of you. :hugs:
My initial plan was to test on Monday at 13dpo. But now I want to wait till I am a day late for AF. But I know the :witch: is not going to leave me without visiting.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy Belated birthday Jessie, i am sure u had a blast. Make sure u save a piece of cake for me lol

loulou happy 8 weeks 

pal good luck whenever u test

Miranda Hun, i am so sorry about ur BP, the good thing is that it can be controlled. Put ur feet up and relax and hopefully the next appointment will be better 

KK 5 days 

pickle hope the Uti is gone now 

I am off for my scan, later ladies and please wish me luck xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am back and it went really well. i have been moved forward by 4 days yea so i am 12 weeks and 5 days today. Baby is fine and moving and stretching lol :happydance:.
 



Attached Files:







baby 2b.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BommaMomma

Awww hi bean!!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Boo to my chart today, booooooo!

Well look at that spike pickle :happydance::happydance:. Hopefully this is it xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

BommaMomma said:


> Awww hi bean!!!! So cute!!!

Thanks Bomma. How are u today? Any more symptoms?


----------



## Pickletilly

Oooooo happy bday Jessie! Sorry that's late hope you had a lovely day :hugs:

Miranda hope all is ok? More relaxing with your feet up me thinks!

KK how's things, are you ready?! Eeeeeeek! :happydance:

Lou when do you get those results about fifths? 

Dream I'm so glad my temp went back up, I read up on temp drops and EWCM cause I've had that yday and today but of creamy and clear mixed colour, and it's to do with the corpus luteum or something? So, normal. I was hoping it was a sign lol. My uti is clearing up nicely by itself it seems :wacko: whatever, I'm just pleased it didn't get worse! 

Anyway I keep waking up at 4am-ish, which is an hour-ish before my alarm goes off and I can't get back to sleep so that's frustrating, and probably makes my temp a bit higher as I stick to taking it at 5am. I know I should take it when I wake up but I don't actually get up and I don't want ff to think I'm inconsistent with temps :dohh: anyway, temps aren't going to give me that BFP so I'm not that bothered. 

I've had tummy ache since O :( I guess my body is still getting used to not being on the bcp. Sucks.

Oh and dream, what a beautiful scan! :hugs:

How are we all??


----------



## mirandaprice

Jessie - happy birthday! Hope it was great!

Pickle - so glad the uti seems to be clearing up on it's own! When do you plan on testing, or are you waiting for AF due?

Loulou - happy 8 weeks! Hopefully you get your results soon for the fifth disease and its all clear!

Dream - beautiful scan, I thought they only moved due date if it was more then a week off of LMP? Maybe it's different in the uk? At 12 weeks my little guy was 3 days behind, but they left due date the same.

afm - I have my appointment at 2:50 est time, so trying to remain calm until then :haha: I'm sure my blood pressure will show fine - just stress I think at my last appointment. Either way, what will be will be and I won't fight it if it's high. I'm just hoping I don't have preeclampsia...because my dr said if I do, he might hospitalize me to monitor it better, and I hate hate hate the idea of being stuck in a hospital...besides, totally ruins any plans I have ;)


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Jessie - happy birthday! Hope it was great!
> 
> Pickle - so glad the uti seems to be clearing up on it's own! When do you plan on testing, or are you waiting for AF due?
> 
> Loulou - happy 8 weeks! Hopefully you get your results soon for the fifth disease and its all clear!
> 
> Dream - beautiful scan, I thought they only moved due date if it was more then a week off of LMP? Maybe it's different in the uk? At 12 weeks my little guy was 3 days behind, but they left due date the same.
> 
> afm - I have my appointment at 2:50 est time, so trying to remain calm until then :haha: I'm sure my blood pressure will show fine - just stress I think at my last appointment. Either way, what will be will be and I won't fight it if it's high. I'm just hoping I don't have preeclampsia...because my dr said if I do, he might hospitalize me to monitor it better, and I hate hate hate the idea of being stuck in a hospital...besides, totally ruins any plans I have ;)

Aww :hugs: i hope it is not preeclampsia hun, hopefully everything will work out fine. As for my due date, the new one is spot on with my lmp, the previous one i had (21st dec) was from fertility friend based on ovulation but baby measured with lmp lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw okay, do you have any guess on boy or girl yet? ;)

I'm not super worried, my blood pressure has remained in normal ranges for the most part this weekend, aside from a few I took after running around (but even those weren't too bad). I just have to make sure I don't get all worked up before my appointment :haha:


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Aw okay, do you have any guess on boy or girl yet? ;)
> 
> I'm not super worried, my blood pressure has remained in normal ranges for the most part this weekend, aside from a few I took after running around (but even those weren't too bad). I just have to make sure I don't get all worked up before my appointment :haha:

i have always tot boy but after scan, i am thinking girl


----------



## jessieles

Thanks for the birthday messages girls! Ive had a lovely wkend away and been spoilt. Managed to get my mind off ttc which has been good! Im not holding out much hope this month..we did manage bdi g twice when positive opks but ive not had any symptoms wotsoeva yet.. no twinges nothing. 

Pickle with all your signs and symptoms i have a really good feeling about you this month! 

Dream what a beautiful scan i bet it was fab finally havin ur scan pic!

Fairry how r u doin when will u be testin?

Miranda how did ur appt go? 

Xxxx


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- beautiful scan! Perfect little bubs in there :) thanks for sharing! :)

Pickle- I should know by Wednesday afternoon. 

Your chart looks fantastic! I'm glad the uti is clearing up for you! I've got my fx'ed so tightly! 

Pal- I give you credit for waiting and I hope you get a surprise bfp!

Miranda- good luck at your appt today! I'm sure all will be fine, but I understand the worry. Please let us know how you make out :hugs:

Afm- thanks for all the happy 8 weeks! :) time seems to be moving a little faster for me finally lol. I can't wait until my appt on the 26th (I didn't change it, I don't want to chance having to reschedule for later on).

Hope all of you ladies have a great day :flower:


----------



## BommaMomma

Dreambaby69 said:


> BommaMomma said:
> 
> 
> Awww hi bean!!!! So cute!!!
> 
> Thanks Bomma. How are u today? Any more symptoms?Click to expand...

I'm good. Driving myself crazy analyzing every twinge and cramp lol 9 dpo, af due tomorrow, maybe wed. We shall see! Dull cramps, sore left breast (weird lol), that's about it. Last night and this am I had a really bad, bloated tummy. But I ate some Texas caviar, so maybe that was the culprit. Keeping my fingers crossed, I'm not testing till
I'm officially late. Maybe Friday?



mirandaprice said:


> Jessie - happy birthday! Hope it was great!
> 
> Pickle - so glad the uti seems to be clearing up on it's own! When do you plan on testing, or are you waiting for AF due?
> 
> Loulou - happy 8 weeks! Hopefully you get your results soon for the fifth disease and its all clear!
> 
> Dream - beautiful scan, I thought they only moved due date if it was more then a week off of LMP? Maybe it's different in the uk? At 12 weeks my little guy was 3 days behind, but they left due date the same.
> 
> afm - I have my appointment at 2:50 est time, so trying to remain calm until then :haha: I'm sure my blood pressure will show fine - just stress I think at my last appointment. Either way, what will be will be and I won't fight it if it's high. I'm just hoping I don't have preeclampsia...because my dr said if I do, he might hospitalize me to monitor it better, and I hate hate hate the idea of being stuck in a hospital...besides, totally ruins any plans I have ;)

Aw Miranda, I hope everything goes smoothly. Keep that BP down! Relax relax relax. (Well, as much as you can! I know it can be hard sometimes!)


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- happy 31 weeks! :)

Natasha- my guess from scan pic is girl, but I'm no good at these things lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> I am back and it went really well. i have been moved forward by 4 days yea so i am 12 weeks and 5 days today. Baby is fine and moving and stretching lol :happydance:.

Hello baby!!! Looks good :) I can't wait to find out gender, cause I can't ever tell by scans!

I got 9 days Dream, June 18th...I wiiiiish it was 5 days :wacko:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> I am back and it went really well. i have been moved forward by 4 days yea so i am 12 weeks and 5 days today. Baby is fine and moving and stretching lol :happydance:.
> 
> Hello baby!!! Looks good :) I can't wait to find out gender, cause I can't ever tell by scans!
> 
> I got 9 days Dream, June 18th...I wiiiiish it was 5 days :wacko:Click to expand...

oops got it wrong lol a bit ahead of myself there. Oh well not long now xxx


----------



## fairyy

Natasha: that's lovely scan pic. Baby looks so cute. <3

Jessie: glad that you had a nice time. About TWW, hold on to that hope. You DTD at the best time for conception. 

Bomma: Praying for a BFP for you instead of AF. I am also due for AF on Wednesday. 

Ciara: A little over 15days till your next appointment. Btw how is the dog situation there at your home ? Hope they all are bonded by now. :)

Kristi: only few days till you meet your beautiful baby. :cloud9:

Kerry: Nice to know that uti is gone.


----------



## BommaMomma

jessieles said:


> Thanks for the birthday messages girls! Ive had a lovely wkend away and been spoilt. Managed to get my mind off ttc which has been good! Im not holding out much hope this month..we did manage bdi g twice when positive opks but ive not had any symptoms wotsoeva yet.. no twinges nothing. Xxxx

Glad you had a lovely bday getaway. It's always great to get our minds off of ttc also. FX for you!


----------



## fairyy

Miranda: I think you must be at the doctors by now or on the way. Hope everything is fine. :)


----------



## BommaMomma

fairyy said:


> Natasha: that's lovely scan pic. Baby looks so cute. <3
> 
> Jessie: glad that you had a nice time. About TWW, hold on to that hope. You DTD at the best time for conception.
> 
> Bomma: Praying for a BFP for you instead of AF. I am also due for AF on Wednesday.
> 
> Ciara: A little over 15days till your next appointment. Btw how is the dog situation there at your home ? Hope they all are bonded by now. :)
> 
> Kristi: only few days till you meet your beautiful baby. :cloud9:
> 
> Kerry: Nice to know that uti is gone.

Praying for you too hun. Let this be our month!!! :hugs:


----------



## bdb84

7dpo. Still not feeling that hopeful. None of my symptoms stand out to me just yet. I know it could still be early, but I just really do not want to get my hopes up, when I'm not even confident of the day I O'd, due to several positive OPKs. 5dpo I had all day long back pain. That is unusual, but I also knew it was too early to be anything important. :(


----------



## fairyy

Don't get disheartened anyone please. You are still in the race. :hugs:

I am having back pain too. I think I got it from exercising this morning. Initially my lower waist line was sore. But when I was standing and doing dishes in kitchen it felt really bad and went up to my spine. Taking a little break from kitchen now. I think some stretching and some gel might what I need at the moment.


----------



## BommaMomma

I literally feel like I'm going to start af at any moment :(


----------



## fairyy

But many women felt the same way before BFP as well dear. Are you planning on testing or prefer to wait till you are late ?


----------



## BommaMomma

I usually test but I am going to wait this time. I'm tired of my eyes playing tricks on me!

How about you? How are you feeling? When wi you test?


----------



## mirandaprice

Dropping by with an update from my drs and leaving lots of baby dust! 

My blood pressure was still a little on the high side, so I go for blood tests tomorrow and have another appointment wednesday to monitor my blood pressure


----------



## Pickletilly

mirandaprice said:


> Dropping by with an update from my drs and leaving lots of baby dust!
> 
> My blood pressure was still a little on the high side, so I go for blood tests tomorrow and have another appointment wednesday to monitor my blood pressure

Ah, good luck lovely. Sucks that you hav to go to so many appointments! You will be fine though :hugs::kiss:


----------



## fairyy

Miranda: Hope it comes down to normal level before your appointment on Wednesday. :hugs:

Bomma: I plan on testing this Thursday if AF is a no show. I am ok, not cramping today, just bloated. Yesterday cramped for sometimes and I thought AF started but nothing. Today is a better day, no PMS but who knows it might reappear on anytime. :shrug: 

My back pain is less now. Thank God. It was bad. :happydance:


----------



## BommaMomma

Glad your back pain is gone! Sounds like we are having similar symptoms. Cramps have backed off for the most part. No cm. Just a mild, dull ache as of now.


----------



## bdb84

I had no symptoms today, other than heavy breasts while running at the gym, but I've had some pretty good cramps here the past half an hour.


----------



## fairyy

Fingers crossed for all of us who are in TWW :dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
My pain has now come down to hips and I feel it when I bend at certain angles. Not gone completely :( I don't feel it as much when I sit on the couch.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls - I just read through 60 pages of this lol (I know I still have more to go haha) but hoping you won't mind me joining in??

It would be pretty special for me to have a Feb baby since my dad who's passed birthday was Feb 27th, so my OH has been totally on board and we BDd CD10, 11, 14 and I O'd on CD14 so we have a good chance although I know it's not too much - I had an awful sinus infection in my fertile days ughh!

Anyways, today I am 14dpo/CD28 out of a typical 30-day cycle. Here's my symptoms thus far:
1-5dpo - ate pineapple core as I've read it helps with implantation.
8dpo - heightened sense of smell
9dpo - brown/pink spotting = IB??
10&11dpo - yellow blob of CM only when checking
Starting about 10dpo I noticed my pelvic area is very achey like I pulled a muscle? Still have this today at 14dpo, along with cramps/twinges/pinches since probably 6dpo-ish off/on
Tested yesterday afternoon and it was BFN but both me and OH can see a shadow of a line, esp when held up to the light. This happened to me before my first chemical also, so maybe there's still hope?

Feeling positive really but trying very hard not to get my hopes up TOO high...


----------



## fairyy

wannabemomy37 said:


> Hi girls - I just read through 60 pages of this lol (I know I still have more to go haha) but hoping you won't mind me joining in??
> 
> It would be pretty special for me to have a Feb baby since my dad who's passed birthday was Feb 27th, so my OH has been totally on board and we BDd CD10, 11, 14 and I O'd on CD14 so we have a good chance although I know it's not too much - I had an awful sinus infection in my fertile days ughh!
> 
> Anyways, today I am 14dpo/CD28 out of a typical 30-day cycle. Here's my symptoms thus far:
> 1-5dpo - ate pineapple core as I've read it helps with implantation.
> 8dpo - heightened sense of smell
> 9dpo - brown/pink spotting = IB??
> 10&11dpo - yellow blob of CM only when checking
> Starting about 10dpo I noticed my pelvic area is very achey like I pulled a muscle? Still have this today at 14dpo, along with cramps/twinges/pinches since probably 6dpo-ish off/on
> Tested yesterday afternoon and it was BFN but both me and OH can see a shadow of a line, esp when held up to the light. This happened to me before my first chemical also, so maybe there's still hope?
> 
> Feeling positive really but trying very hard not to get my hopes up TOO high...

:hi: Welcome here. :flower:

I think what you had was IB and your symptoms sounds promising. Hope we woke up to see your BFP tomorrow. Good luck :flower:


----------



## BommaMomma

Hi wannabe! FX for you, hope you get your wish. 2/27 is my brothers bday also :) 

Ok girls, I caved. I had to run to the dollar store yesterday and of course, how could I turn down cheapies lol? This is with fmu today. I swear I see something, but I have line eye. I'm sure it's just my imagination. This is precisely why I was trying to hold off! Argh!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls!! I am due for AF tmrw and no sign of her. I have stretchy EWCM like fertile CM? Last few days I've noticed that. I did have some reddish/orange spot when I was checking, but it was also after a BM so perhaps I just strained too much. Still having the pains/pinches in the same spot but I also feel it on the left at times too. When I sneeze it hurts the most but only lasts a second.
Hopefully it's baby stretching things in there :happydance:

Will likely be testing tmrw or Thursday as I'd be late and also because I will be with OH. Our TTC is a secret to everyone else ;)

Bomma - sorry I don't see anything just yet but hopefully it's the start of something!


----------



## Pickletilly

Good luck wannabe! Your symptoms sound great :D

Bomma I have line eye when it's small but when I enlarge the photo I don't see it :( you never know though! :dust:


----------



## fairyy

Wannabe: Seems BFP is going to show up. :) Sounds like AF has no plan to visit you and surprise you with a BFP. 

Bomma: Sorry I can't see the line. But hey my eye sight is not so good. Fingers crossed AF stays away from you.


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome wannabe! Symptoms sound promising, don't worry about a BFN just yet, some people it doesn't show up right away! I'd say your symptoms sound real promising though! Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP!

Bomma - I think I have line eye..like I know where it's supposed to be, so I think I can see something, but not sure :dohh: But you're only 10dpo, so if there's something faint, definitely hoping it gets darker so its easier to see that BFP!

Pal - You're testing tomorrow or Thursday?

Pickle - having any symptoms?


----------



## fairyy

I am debating between testing tomorrow night or FMU Thursday morning !!!

But seems I am going to wake up with AF tomorrow morning. I am not cramping but have that heavy feeling of bloating just before AF.


----------



## wannabemomy37

This is TMI but I know there's a few girlies on here that are preggo and just wondering is it normal to be extra "wet" (fertile like CM) and a super high sex drive before a BFP??
I can't really recall this happening before lol 
Also what are your thoughts on having :sex: in TWW/early pregnancy?? I have been so scared that we only did it once in the TWW lol poor OH :haha: but today I feel like I could attack him if he were here right now :blush:

I'm sooooo scared for AF/BFN to show. I'm going to have to plan to sleep over OH's house tonight or tmrw night so that I can test with FMU for more accurate results...I just feel like a FRER should've shown something at 13dpo, no? Esp if I believed to have IB on 9dpo?


----------



## mirandaprice

wannabemomy37 said:


> This is TMI but I know there's a few girlies on here that are preggo and just wondering is it normal to be extra "wet" (fertile like CM) and a super high sex drive before a BFP??
> I can't really recall this happening before lol
> Also what are your thoughts on having :sex: in TWW/early pregnancy?? I have been so scared that we only did it once in the TWW lol poor OH :haha: but today I feel like I could attack him if he were here right now :blush:
> 
> I'm sooooo scared for AF/BFN to show. I'm going to have to plan to sleep over OH's house tonight or tmrw night so that I can test with FMU for more accurate results...I just feel like a FRER should've shown something at 13dpo, no? Esp if I believed to have IB on 9dpo?

I had increased CM before my BFP and even off and on now...in the beginning it was nerve racking because I kept thinking AF had shown (I had a chemical the cycle before this BFP stuck, so was so paranoid). 

As for BD during TWW and early pregnancy...it can't hurt the growing fetus or implantation. My sex drive has come and gone, and in the beginning I wanted to, but was afraid...ended up doing it anyway and all was well. Be aware though, some people do spot after BD early on...so if you get a BFP and this happens, don't be too alarmed.


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - its so hard to figure out whats AF and whats BFP signs...I hope the heaviness is just because your uterus is preparing for a sticky bean and not AF!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Miranda!!

I've also had a chemical last cycle so that's why I'm nervous as AF is due any moment (I think officially tmrw?)

I just think the spotting on 9dpo was an awesome sign so holding on to hope that baby is taking a little extra time to snuggle in!! Fine by me! :cloud9:


----------



## Pickletilly

No big symptoms or anything much different to af.. For a few days now I've had a dry throat (and the feeling of something stuck) which is producing a dry cough now, sneezing and runny nose so I guess I'm getting a cold :( but I don't feel run down at all. 

All I've had is mild cramps since o on and off all day every day, quite a few pinches in tummy and kinda like stomach ache every day, and the newest is pangs in my ovaries (both)! Restless nights where I wake up every few hours and then at 4am and no more sleep *rolls eyes* And now a dull ache lower down so usual AF feeling? EWCM stretchy off-white for past couple days. That's it I think! I keep hoping I will wake up to achey bb's or a new symptom but nada :( oh well! still early.. 5/6 more daysssss.

Oh and windy pops, hehe.
The usual AF malarkey!


----------



## fairyy

Wannabe: I am so excited for you to test. 

Kerry: not long till testing :)

Miranda: How are you today ?


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle - I didn't get achey boobs until right before AF due date, I was probably around like 12-14dpo at that point...and it was the only symptom I've NEVER had before. So I'll keep my fingers crossed for you to get some achey boobs ;)

Pal - I'm doing well, in a surprisingly good mood with all the gloom looming over my blood pressure. Had blood drawn today, and go back to the drs tomorrow...but so far today my blood pressure has been relatively normal, if not lower then normal...so keeping my fingers crossed for good results from the blood tests. :)


----------



## bdb84

Hey girls, 8dpo here. Nothing excited to report. I woke up with wet CM, which is unusual this far into my TWW, but then I remembered that DH and I had sex last night, so that's most likely why. 

I'm trying to hold off until AF is due (the 15th). I'm not optimistic this cycle, so I feel like it would be a waste of money to test early.


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies!

Miranda- I hope you get good news tomorrow! Is it possible that it could be a little elevated because you're nervous? I have everything crossed for great news :)

Wannabe- welcome :hugs: all symptoms sound great! Fx'ed for you and post your test pic if you test, we all enjoy pee sticks :haha:

To all you ladies in your tww- I felt just like af was coming before my bfp. In fact I thought she was going to show early! I was super crampy on both sides and had that full/heavy af feeling. Don't count yourselves out until af shows :) and please pee on some sticks and post them ;) I miss poas! Oh, and implantation can happen early or late, everyone is different and we all metabolize hcg at different rates, so 1 person could show a day after implantation and another could take 6 days on a hpt. I'm rooting for all of you and I can't wait to see some bfp's! :hugs:

Bomma- thanks for posting the poas :) I second what Pickle said :)

I think all you ladies should poas daily and post pics :) did I mention I really miss poas?! ;)

For real though, keep up the pma! You never know what symptoms mean what until you have a + hpt, at least I didn't lol.

I'm ordering a Doppler today, I can't wait anymore! And I can feel my uterus well above my pubic bone, so I'm ready to give it a shot :)

I hope all the preggos are good today too :) feet up when you can :)

Have a great day ladies!

Oh and the sex question, we haven't yet and it's driving me crazy! I was scared at first but now I want it so bad I feel like I'm gonna explode :haha: gotta talk my OH into it ;)


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> This is TMI but I know there's a few girlies on here that are preggo and just wondering is it normal to be extra "wet" (fertile like CM) and a super high sex drive before a BFP??
> I can't really recall this happening before lol
> Also what are your thoughts on having :sex: in TWW/early pregnancy?? I have been so scared that we only did it once in the TWW lol poor OH :haha: but today I feel like I could attack him if he were here right now :blush:
> 
> I'm sooooo scared for AF/BFN to show. I'm going to have to plan to sleep over OH's house tonight or tmrw night so that I can test with FMU for more accurate results...I just feel like a FRER should've shown something at 13dpo, no? Esp if I believed to have IB on 9dpo?

I remember my CM was super thick and creamy during my TWW BFP.


----------



## mirandaprice

Loulou- when do you get your results back for fifth syndrome, I forget when you said.


----------



## fairyy

Miranda: Glad to know that your BP is relatively normal today. Hope blood results come back good. :)

Ciara: I did not see your post when I logged in this morning. I missed you. About POAS, I will soon be doing that for you. But AF has to stay away for next 36hours or so :haha:

Btw I love to see POAS pics too. :haha:

Hope you all are doing great :flower:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Haha you girls are too funny with POAS :haha: 
You will be happy to know that I will be POAS tmrw with FMU with OH!!!!
Anyone care to explain how I'd go about posting a pic on here anyways? You know, for when I get my BFP tmrw ;) (Lord I hope so!!!)

I'm totally going to attack OH tonight for some much-needed :sex: haha...


----------



## fairyy

Yes so happy of course and I know it will be a BFP. :thumbup:

About posting the pic, go to the "go advanced " option, then click on attachment icon, choose file, upload and submit. Can't wait to see your a BFP. Let me :happydance: in advance :)

Btw enjoy :sex: with OH tonight :winkwink:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Just testing the whole pic thing lol ;) I totally want this cake for my bday!!

Thank you, Fairy!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







3d-cake_pig-in-pen.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## wannabemomy37

So...If I were to test tonight, how long should I hold my pee before POAS? I always drink a TON of water so my pee is usually pretty diluted....


----------



## Krissykat1006

Maybe a 2-3 hour hold? I think I did a 2 hour hold at night with mine.

Cake is my weakness...and I want to eat that cake now.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Another BFN :cry: guessing I'm out but will keep you updated anyways. I planned on staying on this thread regardless of BFP or not since you ladies are so lovely 

If it means anything I still see the shadow where the line is supposed to be? It's probably normal though.

Feeling pretty bummed but will have some make-up :sex:


----------



## fairyy

That cake looks delicious and I have a sweet tooth. 

Sorry about BFN. But you are not out yet.:hugs:
We would be very happy if you decide to stay with us. :)

Edit: Try testing with FMU. May be your pee was diluted when you tested. Good luck.


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies

Welcome Wannabemomy! These girls are fab for support during this stressful time! Im soo glad i found them! How are you feeling?
Remember your not out until the witch shows!

Fairry and pickle, how are you holding out?

Miranda- I hope your next appt goes well, make sure you get plenty of rest!

Loulou- How exciting, a doppler! Hopefully we will get some more pics this month with 2 lines!

Afm- I saw the doc yesterday, I have to go for bloods to check my hormones, then ill be sending the dh to have checks, just to make sure everythings ok. Im kinda accepting its not gonna be my time just yet, i dont know why i feel so negative this month, it might be because every month so far ive opked, not drank alcohol, analysed every symptom, bd'd as much as possible and thought about it 24/7 but this month with my birthday ive drunk far too much, we havent had that much sex, only really the 2 days i had a positive opk. Also this weekend im away with the girls for a hen do so i suppose i feel like ill get back to concentrating on it all next cycle!

Lots of :hugs: and :dust: to those on the tww, i really hope we get some bfps this month!!

And to all you mamas to be :happydance::flower::hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Welcome wanabemommy :hugs:

Jessie,pickle,pal and bomma how are u ladies today? Any update?

Miranda and loulou when do u both get ur respective results. Hope they are both good news x

kk 7 days


----------



## loulou82baby

I should have results today at some point :) Doppler is ordered, should have it by the 15th :)

Miranda- good luck with everything today, I'm hoping for great results! :)

Wannabe- what kind of tests are you using? Feel free to post even if you think it may be a bfn, you never know! :) and please do stick around, all of these ladies are wonderful and supportive :) and that is one of the cutest cakes I have ever seen!

Jessie- I felt the same way the month I got my bfp! I didn't try, barely bd'ed, and drank for a week strait on spring break! Sometimes all it takes is a little relaxing, I've still got my fx'ed for you!

Pal- I'm hoping af is a no show and you get to post a bfp!

Pickle, Bomma, and bdb84- how's it going ladies? Hopefully lots of good symptoms and an upcoming bfp!

Kk- one week left Momma! I am so excited for you!

Natasha- how have you been feeling? Do you have a bump? Happy 13 weeks! :)

Danielle- it's been a long while! Idk if you still check in, but just wanted you to know that I've been thinking about you and I hope all is well :)

I'm sorry if I missed anyone or anything, trying to get the kids ready for school. 

I planned on waiting to tell ppl until around 12 weeks, but I think I'm going to have to change my plans or not go out in public. I'm definitely sporting a little bump already, probably half of it is bloat lol. I started showing early with my ds too, by 12 weeks it was ridiculously obvious. I thought since I'm about 15 lbs heavier now that I might be about to hide it a bit, but my body has other plans lol :dohh: definitely telling the kids this week, I'm nervous!


----------



## jessieles

Dream - im doing good thanks hun, early af pains for me today, at least a week early!:wacko:

Loulou- How exciting to tell people, the kids are gonna be so over the moon! All your friends and family will be soooo happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

jessieles said:


> Dream - im doing good thanks hun, early af pains for me today, at least a week early!:wacko:
> 
> Loulou- How exciting to tell people, the kids are gonna be so over the moon! All your friends and family will be soooo happy for you! :happydance:

My son will be excited, but my daughter will definitely not be! She's told me for years that if I have another she will move out. I just keep telling her it's not her choice and thankfully other family members that have heard her say this have told her the same thing. I'm hoping by getting the Doppler and having her go to some of my appt's will help her to connect and feel involved and less left out. I understand being the oldest (I'm the oldest of 3) and I know she just feels that there is more pressure on her and she gets less attention (which is not true, we hold both of them accountable, of course age makes it different. And we evenly give attention or at least try to). I'm hoping for the best :) I have noticed she hasn't said anything about me getting fat recently, which is strange for her, she really likes to remind me that I've gained weight, especially since she is wearing all of my old clothes lol. She's pretty perceptive and I guess I'm hoping that she already knows and has had time to adjust to the idea and not see it so negatively :)

As for my family- my mom is excited and my BIL is crazy excited (other than him, none of his 3 siblings have any kids). I think my Dad will be indifferent and sad because he lives so far away and can't fully enjoy the infant stage, but ultimately I think he'll be happy for us. I'm sure there will be some ppl that think we're crazy, my kids are spread pretty far apart- first 2 are almost 5 yrs and this one will be over 7 yrs from my last, but I got to enjoy each of them individually until school starts :)

I'm done rambling for now and of course I'll let you girls know how it goes :)


----------



## BommaMomma

OMG Lou, I didn't realize you were pregnant!!! How exciting, congrats! I love he idea of being able to enjoy each one individually, such a great perspective. Everyone was on me to have babies back to back (I couldn't even if I wanted to apparently lol) and I used to say "I want to spend some alone time with my 1st and get to enjoy her by herself for a bit before adding another." My youngest sister and I are 11 years apart, and we're close as can be! How exciting, so happy for you!


----------



## BommaMomma

Wannabe, I feel your pain! 11dpo stark white bfn over here! I thought FOR SURE I'd have a hint of a line today. Af must be gearing up to make it's debut. Argh.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mirandaprice

wannabemomy37 said:


> Another BFN :cry: guessing I'm out but will keep you updated anyways. I planned on staying on this thread regardless of BFP or not since you ladies are so lovely
> 
> If it means anything I still see the shadow where the line is supposed to be? It's probably normal though.
> 
> Feeling pretty bummed but will have some make-up :sex:

Please do feel welcome to stick around, these ladies are amazing!



jessieles said:


> Hi Girlies
> 
> Welcome Wannabemomy! These girls are fab for support during this stressful time! Im soo glad i found them! How are you feeling?
> Remember your not out until the witch shows!
> 
> Fairry and pickle, how are you holding out?
> 
> Miranda- I hope your next appt goes well, make sure you get plenty of rest!
> 
> Loulou- How exciting, a doppler! Hopefully we will get some more pics this month with 2 lines!
> 
> Afm- I saw the doc yesterday, I have to go for bloods to check my hormones, then ill be sending the dh to have checks, just to make sure everythings ok. Im kinda accepting its not gonna be my time just yet, i dont know why i feel so negative this month, it might be because every month so far ive opked, not drank alcohol, analysed every symptom, bd'd as much as possible and thought about it 24/7 but this month with my birthday ive drunk far too much, we havent had that much sex, only really the 2 days i had a positive opk. Also this weekend im away with the girls for a hen do so i suppose i feel like ill get back to concentrating on it all next cycle!
> 
> Lots of :hugs: and :dust: to those on the tww, i really hope we get some bfps this month!!
> 
> And to all you mamas to be :happydance::flower::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxx

I have to wait until 4:15 est time for my appointment...so long day today :haha" but I'm not too concerned. I've been recording my blood pressure and it's been low/normal for the most part. 

Don't count yourself out just yet, I really thought I didn't have a glimmer of a chance the cycle I got my sticky BFP, I thought for sure I'd missed O all together and I was so depressed.



loulou82baby said:


> I should have results today at some point :) Doppler is ordered, should have it by the 15th :)
> 
> Miranda- good luck with everything today, I'm hoping for great results! :)
> 
> Wannabe- what kind of tests are you using? Feel free to post even if you think it may be a bfn, you never know! :) and please do stick around, all of these ladies are wonderful and supportive :) and that is one of the cutest cakes I have ever seen!
> 
> Jessie- I felt the same way the month I got my bfp! I didn't try, barely bd'ed, and drank for a week strait on spring break! Sometimes all it takes is a little relaxing, I've still got my fx'ed for you!
> 
> Pal- I'm hoping af is a no show and you get to post a bfp!
> 
> Pickle, Bomma, and bdb84- how's it going ladies? Hopefully lots of good symptoms and an upcoming bfp!
> 
> Kk- one week left Momma! I am so excited for you!
> 
> Natasha- how have you been feeling? Do you have a bump? Happy 13 weeks! :)
> 
> Danielle- it's been a long while! Idk if you still check in, but just wanted you to know that I've been thinking about you and I hope all is well :)
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed anyone or anything, trying to get the kids ready for school.
> 
> I planned on waiting to tell ppl until around 12 weeks, but I think I'm going to have to change my plans or not go out in public. I'm definitely sporting a little bump already, probably half of it is bloat lol. I started showing early with my ds too, by 12 weeks it was ridiculously obvious. I thought since I'm about 15 lbs heavier now that I might be about to hide it a bit, but my body has other plans lol :dohh: definitely telling the kids this week, I'm nervous!

Hopefully they give your results quickly! I'm waiting on my blood work to come back from yesterday, keeping my fingers crossed its good news for both of us! Which Doppler did you end up getting? A lady on a different thread I frequent has the sonoline B and was able to hear her little bean starting 8 weeks! 

Hopefully your daughter takes well to your news, I'm sure she'll warm up to the idea. And if it's a girl, that'd help too ;) My siblings and I were all born really close together, I'm around 20-21 months younger then my sister, about 21-22 month older then my little sister and my little brother is 18 months younger then her--my mom had herself irish twins :haha: On that same note though, one of my husbands family friends has kids that are around 31, 22 and 12 - so big gap.



Dreambaby69 said:


> Welcome wanabemommy :hugs:
> 
> Jessie,pickle,pal and bomma how are u ladies today? Any update?
> 
> Miranda and loulou when do u both get ur respective results. Hope they are both good news x
> 
> kk 7 days

Happy 13 weeks dream, in the 2nd tri in some books!!!



BommaMomma said:


> Wannabe, I feel your pain! 11dpo stark white bfn over here! I thought FOR SURE I'd have a hint of a line today. Af must be gearing up to make it's debut. Argh.

11dpo is still early, don't lose hope just yet!



Lots of baby dust to you ladies, hope today finds all you well!


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: Thanks so much girls, you are all so amazingly supportive. You have no idea how much that means to me!
OH and I decided not to test this morning FMU since we are pretty bummed about last night. The good news is though that we had our sexy-time :sex: and afterwards there was still no sign of the witch! Sex usually makes it come on but nope, nothing and nothing this morning so far either and it's almost noon! :happydance:
I did have some more brown stringy CM when checking, but as long as it's brown I'm not too worried because many pregnant women have brown residual bleeding, right? And it's not even what I would consider spotting by any means, it's only when I check internally, and usually after a BM (sorry TMI lol)

Lou - How exciting to tell your children! Why do you think your daughter will be so upset?? How old is she again? Hopefully she surprises you and gets happy for you!! :hugs:

Bomma - You're still early and have time for that BFP to show up!! When is AF due for you officially? I've read a few stories about not getting a BFP but still no period and then at like 28dpo finally got their BFP so I'm kindof holding out that bit of hope although rare things like that do happen and my body seems to like tricking me so maybe it's just going to slowly wait ;) 
Also, isn't it true that possibly when I tested at 13dpo my HCG could have been 1, then 2 days later at 15dpo it would be 2 (double) but still not registering on a HPT because you need at least 5-10HCG??
Yes I know, I'm pulling at straws but a girl can hope!


----------



## fairyy

wannabemomy37 said:


> :hugs: Thanks so much girls, you are all so amazingly supportive. You have no idea how much that means to me!
> OH and I decided not to test this morning FMU since we are pretty bummed about last night. The good news is though that we had our sexy-time :sex: and afterwards there was still no sign of the witch! Sex usually makes it come on but nope, nothing and nothing this morning so far either and it's almost noon! :happydance:
> I did have some more brown stringy CM when checking, but as long as it's brown I'm not too worried because many pregnant women have brown residual bleeding, right? And it's not even what I would consider spotting by any means, it's only when I check internally, and usually after a BM (sorry TMI lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou - How exciting to tell your children! Why do you think your daughter will be so upset?? How old is she again? Hopefully she surprises you and gets happy for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Bomma - You're still early and have time for that BFP to show up!! When is AF due for you officially? I've read a few stories about not getting a BFP but still no period and then at like 28dpo finally got their BFP so I'm kindof holding out that bit of hope although rare things like that do happen and my body seems to like tricking me so maybe it's just going to slowly wait ;)
> Also, isn't it true that possibly when I tested at 13dpo my HCG could have been 1, then 2 days later at 15dpo it would be 2 (double) but still not registering on a HPT because you need at least 5-10HCG??
> Yes I know, I'm pulling at straws but a girl can hope!

I echo what you said. I have same brown thing after BM. But I know it's AF for me. Totally expecting her to start tonight or early morning tomorrow. If it doesn't progress to bleeding by tomorrow morning then I will POAS. But chances are very slim. I am so down today, not even gone for exercising. But strange thing is that I don't have any cramps.


----------



## wannabemomy37

I don't have any cramps either!!
Just the wet feeling - makes me keep checking for AF/spotting but nothing. I have had brown spotting before AF before but not necessarily brown stringy CM as I had a few times this cycle. :shrug:
I'm trying to wrap my brain around the thought that I might actually NOT be pregnant right now, and although it's deflating, it will be okay...
OH is all "well let's try again for next month?" but I'm still not over THIS month yet...


----------



## BommaMomma

Cramps here but no brown tinged anything! Haha! I peed on two tests today, nothing. Will try again in the morning.


----------



## fairyy

I have started to cramp. So I think pretty much I am on to the next cycle. Good luck ladies. Hope :witch: stays away from you.


----------



## Pickletilly

On the subject of cramps, I've had mild background-type cramps since o! And now a little stronger today. Bit tired of it! No tinged cm, in fact I think my EWCM dried up today. Not sure what to think cause I have nothing new. :shrug:


----------



## fairyy

I am officially out.


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm going to try and respond to everything, but chances are I'll forget something :haha:

Miranda- I ordered a sonoline b :) I read good things about it.

I'm waiting with you on my results. I called and the secretary wouldn't give me the results for some reason, said the dr will call me but maybe not today because he has 2 girls in labor :dohh: so I hope you will have better luck than I did lol!

Bomma- :rofl: your I didn't know post gave me a good chuckle! Thank you :)

Keep testing, you just never know until af shows or not! I have a love/hate relationship with the tests you're using, I swear 90% of the time I can see something! Fx'ed for you!

Wannabe- my dd is almost 12 and just really wants to be an only child (too late for that! :haha: )

The more time af stays away, the better the chance gets :) I wouldn't rule pregnancy out unless there's full on af! And you are right, hcg takes 48-72 hrs to double, so late implanters show late + tests. 

Pal- I really hope it's not af! If it is, treat yourself to a drink and wallow for a day or two, and then upward and onward :hugs:

My everything is crossed for all of you ladies (in one way or another) :hugs:


----------



## emmeeann

Hi all- I have never posted on any of these sites (but I stalk them all!) :flower:

I am 3 dpo- have been trying to concieve for 3 yrs- all natural and no fertility docs or meds. However, I am 39, and I am just not ready to give up yet. I started fertility blend from GNC( 3weeks now), and for the FIRST time ever I noticed spotting during my ovulation- in my ewcm! ( lots of BD'ing during Ovul. time) Also, I noticed that I don't have any hairs on my chin this month ( hormone related?). So I thought I would post something this time, hoping maybe this is a POSITIVE thing. I will update on signs/symptoms as they occur,and of course my POAS outcomes. 

Thanks for allof your posts, as I always enjoy reading about everyone's experiences. 

Emmeeann <3


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> On the subject of cramps, I've had mild background-type cramps since o! And now a little stronger today. Bit tired of it! No tinged cm, in fact I think my EWCM dried up today. Not sure what to think cause I have nothing new. :shrug:

Your chart looks fantastic! When are you testing?


----------



## loulou82baby

fairyy said:


> I am officially out.

I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

emmeeann said:


> Hi all- I have never posted on any of these sites (but I stalk them all!) :flower:
> 
> I am 3 dpo- have been trying to concieve for 3 yrs- all natural and no fertility docs or meds. However, I am 39, and I am just not ready to give up yet. I started fertility blend from GNC( 3weeks now), and for the FIRST time ever I noticed spotting during my ovulation- in my ewcm! ( lots of BD'ing during Ovul. time) Also, I noticed that I don't have any hairs on my chin this month ( hormone related?). So I thought I would post something this time, hoping maybe this is a POSITIVE thing. I will update on signs/symptoms as they occur,and of course my POAS outcomes.
> 
> Thanks for allof your posts, as I always enjoy reading about everyone's experiences.
> 
> Emmeeann <3

Welcome hun! :hugs: you are a strong woman and will make a great mommy! You have a great outlook and I wish you the best of luck! Hopefully this will be your lucky cycle! Fx'ed for you!


----------



## fairyy

My plan for this month is to BD on the days of positive opk days with pre-seed. Does it sound good ?


----------



## loulou82baby

fairyy said:


> My plan for this month is to BD on the days of positive opk days with pre-seed. Does it sound good ?

I would say just try for every other day from like cd 10 until + opk, then do 2 or 3 days in a row, skip a day, and then bd once more. Like smep :) I really think even every other day is sufficient from cd 12 to cd 18 though, especially to make sure his swimmers are nice and built up. And try not to stress about it love. If opk's stress you out or are confusing, don't use them. What brand do you usually use? I think some are more sensitive to an LH rise than others and can give you a better idea of when your fertile time is. No matter what, your body is the best indicator you have, as long as you listen to it :)


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> On the subject of cramps, I've had mild background-type cramps since o! And now a little stronger today. Bit tired of it! No tinged cm, in fact I think my EWCM dried up today. Not sure what to think cause I have nothing new. :shrug:
> 
> Your chart looks fantastic! When are you testing?Click to expand...

Thanks lovely! So nice to hear you're already showing, I hope I show quickly when I succeed :flower:

Will be testing with ic from tomorrow or day after as I only have 4 lol. I also don't want to see a negative, which never usually bothers me but I guess it takes it's toll.


----------



## fairyy

loulou82baby said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> My plan for this month is to BD on the days of positive opk days with pre-seed. Does it sound good ?
> 
> I would say just try for every other day from like cd 10 until + opk, then do 2 or 3 days in a row, skip a day, and then bd once more. Like smep :) I really think even every other day is sufficient from cd 12 to cd 18 though, especially to make sure his swimmers are nice and built up. And try not to stress about it love. If opk's stress you out or are confusing, don't use them. What brand do you usually use? I think some are more sensitive to an LH rise than others and can give you a better idea of when your fertile time is. No matter what, your body is the best indicator you have, as long as you listen to it :)Click to expand...

I use first response or answer brand 7pk opk. My problem is that if we start early then we stop early too and don't go past the first day of positive opk :dohh: 

You started to show bump already :flower: post a pic.


----------



## loulou82baby

fairyy said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> My plan for this month is to BD on the days of positive opk days with pre-seed. Does it sound good ?
> 
> I would say just try for every other day from like cd 10 until + opk, then do 2 or 3 days in a row, skip a day, and then bd once more. Like smep :) I really think even every other day is sufficient from cd 12 to cd 18 though, especially to make sure his swimmers are nice and built up. And try not to stress about it love. If opk's stress you out or are confusing, don't use them. What brand do you usually use? I think some are more sensitive to an LH rise than others and can give you a better idea of when your fertile time is. No matter what, your body is the best indicator you have, as long as you listen to it :)Click to expand...
> 
> I use first response or answer brand 7pk opk. My problem is that if we start early then we stop early too and don't go past the first day of positive opk :dohh:
> 
> You started to show bump already :flower: post a pic.Click to expand...

I just saw in another thread where the cheaper opk's were picking up the LH surge better than the frer ones. I have some wonfo opk's left if you want them (you just have to pee in a cup and dip them). If you want them, just pm me your address and I'll send them to you :)

I will post a bump pic soon, in the next few days :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickletilly said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> On the subject of cramps, I've had mild background-type cramps since o! And now a little stronger today. Bit tired of it! No tinged cm, in fact I think my EWCM dried up today. Not sure what to think cause I have nothing new. :shrug:
> 
> Your chart looks fantastic! When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovely! So nice to hear you're already showing, I hope I show quickly when I succeed :flower:
> 
> Will be testing with ic from tomorrow or day after as I only have 4 lol. I also don't want to see a negative, which never usually bothers me but I guess it takes it's toll.Click to expand...

I can't wait to see those tests! :) and I totally understand about it taking a toll, especially when one month seems so promising! I juat always expected a bfn and was super surprised when the bfp came! Thought I was seeing things :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Good news ladies! I am immune to fifths! :thumbsup: :happydance: 

Miranda- I hope your appt went/is going well :flower:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Lou - yay for immunity to 5ths! 

fairy - sorry you're out this month :hugs: but I like how you're planning next cycle already :) I believe what Lou said works or even just BD every other day from CD10-CD18 or so? I'm not sure about you or anybody else but personally my sex drive goes crazy high when I am about to ovulate so I just follow my own body. 

afm - Still no AF, no cramping, no real spotting but still that brown stretchy CM only when wiping, it doesn't even make it on my panties. I'm just focusing on losing weight and eating healthier so going to take my mind off the whole TTC business now anyways and soon enough I'll either get AF or BFP. Obv I'd love the BFP but I am ok either way because it would probably benefit my little bean if I lost 20lbs first..


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome em! Hope this cycle is lucky for you!

Loulou - yay!!! So so so glad to hear you're immune. Must be such a relief!

Pal - sorry AF came, but sounds like you have a good plan for the new cycle, sending baby dust in advance to help catch a sticky bean!

Pickle - can't wait to see some POAS, hopefully they come with a bfp!

Keeping fingers crossed for the rest of you for bfps!

Afm - appointment went well, my blood pressure was normal!!! No protein in my urine. So now I just go in weekly to keep an eye on things!


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- that is awesome! Yay! I'm so glad both of our tests had good outcomes :)

Wannabe- definitely focusing on something else is helpful :) my best friend had just lost 20 lbs when she found out she was pregnant! Hopefully you'll get a surprise bfp in the meantime :)


----------



## fairyy

loulou82baby said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> My plan for this month is to BD on the days of positive opk days with pre-seed. Does it sound good ?
> 
> I would say just try for every other day from like cd 10 until + opk, then do 2 or 3 days in a row, skip a day, and then bd once more. Like smep :) I really think even every other day is sufficient from cd 12 to cd 18 though, especially to make sure his swimmers are nice and built up. And try not to stress about it love. If opk's stress you out or are confusing, don't use them. What brand do you usually use? I think some are more sensitive to an LH rise than others and can give you a better idea of when your fertile time is. No matter what, your body is the best indicator you have, as long as you listen to it :)Click to expand...
> 
> I use first response or answer brand 7pk opk. My problem is that if we start early then we stop early too and don't go past the first day of positive opk :dohh:
> 
> You started to show bump already :flower: post a pic.Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw in another thread where the cheaper opk's were picking up the LH surge better than the frer ones. I have some wonfo opk's left if you want them (you just have to pee in a cup and dip them). If you want them, just pm me your address and I'll send them to you :)
> 
> I will post a bump pic soon, in the next few days :)Click to expand...

Aww you are so sweet Ciara :hugs:
FRER works fine for me but I get sometimes doubtful with the thickness of the control line. Decided to go with Answer brand this time. I like them better. If you don't mind sending them then I will give you my address. Thanks sweetie. :flower: I might get some extra luck with those :)


----------



## fairyy

Great news Ciara and Miranda. So happy to hear this update from you both. Great sense of relief. :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

wannabemomy37 said:


> Lou - yay for immunity to 5ths!
> 
> fairy - sorry you're out this month :hugs: but I like how you're planning next cycle already :) I believe what Lou said works or even just BD every other day from CD10-CD18 or so? I'm not sure about you or anybody else but personally my sex drive goes crazy high when I am about to ovulate so I just follow my own body.
> 
> afm - Still no AF, no cramping, no real spotting but still that brown stretchy CM only when wiping, it doesn't even make it on my panties. I'm just focusing on losing weight and eating healthier so going to take my mind off the whole TTC business now anyways and soon enough I'll either get AF or BFP. Obv I'd love the BFP but I am ok either way because it would probably benefit my little bean if I lost 20lbs first..

When are you testing next ? :dust:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Lou - Thanks for sharing that sweetie that's such a great outcome for your friend!! 

Fairy - I want to wait a bit more to see if AF is just running late or what. Only have 1 FRER left and 1 of those .88cent walmart ones, which I believe detect higher levels? Next test will probably be....Friday or Sat with FMU? 

I keep getting AF-type cramps but they only last a second then go away for a while. Very randomly this happens. I had more brown stringy CM again, took a pic of it for my own records lol could post it on here but for some reason the spoiler only lets me use a URL? It's pretty dark brown really but if I look close it's tinted yellow still also.

:shrug: I'm not sure if this is normal with AF or BFP really....Seems super odd that I've had this since about 9dpo when I think I officially had IB as it was creamy pinkish brown and more "spotting" than just CM. Who the heck knows now lol just wait and see :coffee:

I also have a slight headache (I suffer from terrible migraines) today which I've found to be a slight connection to oncoming AF. We will see...Hopefully it's just a pregnancy headache lol. I took 1 Excedrin and luckily it has just maintained as "slight headache" rather than "terrible migraine with vomiting" so YAY for that!!


----------



## jessieles

Loulou- Yay!! Im so please for you, i bet you feel much more relaxed now!:happydance:

Fairry- aww im so sorry youre out this month but it sounds like you have a plan now ready for next month!:dust:

Miranda- That is great news! :flower: Now you can enjoy!

Wannabe- All your symptoms sound promising, your doing really well with holding out to test, i really hope you get that BFP!

Pickle- how are you doing?

Im going for blood this afternoon to check my hormone levels so fingers crossed ill have peace of mind!:wacko:


----------



## Pickletilly

No squinter here just a B. F. N. 
Its OK, I know there's still time.
Really trying to be positive. :)

I'm good thanks Jessie, maybe you will find out you have high hcg in your hormone tests eh!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140612_021139.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pickletilly

Ohhhh and before anyone gets excited about my chart, I had such a bad night very restless and it was hot and ughhhh! So I woke up a lot. I do wish so much that it was a natural spike :( :(

Lou & Miranda awesome to hear your results :)


----------



## BommaMomma

Oh my gosh girls...I'm pretty sure I see a second line!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- dang you! You took the with out of my sails! I was just going to comment on that incredible spike! It may still be good that you were hot and uncomfortable (I feel like that all the time!) ;) thanks for the poas, I can't wait to see it turn to a bfp! And you still have plenty of time for that :) I think you're body is getting back to what it's supposed to be doing, which is awesome! Your chart is a perfect example of what a chart should look like :) that is fab news and definitely something to celebrate! :happydance:

Pal- I absolutely do not mind sending those to you :) I think there's 29 of them left and I'd rather give them to someone than waste them :) I think they're awesome, there was no second guessing a + with those because they have nice, thick lines and lots of color!

Wannabe- I still have my fx'ed for you! You never know! What dpo are you today 15? 16? When was the last time you tested? Is there any chance you o'ed a little later? Some ppl find those $.88 tests very reliable, I just think they suck for progression because they take forever to get dark lines, but they're good and cheap for early testing :) I would be testing like a mad woman :haha: if you do decide to test tomorrow or Saturday, try and post it for us to look with you :) and idk how everyone else is but my fmu always seemed light and diluted. I waited until 2 or 3mu or until I could get a good 3-4 hr hold and some good, dark pee :haha: anyways...I hope af stays far away! :)

Jessie- I have my fx'ed for great news from the dr! What dpo are you? Have you tested at all? Sorry if you said any of this, I can't remember anything :haha:

Oh and wannabe, I used to get awful migraines too! They distorted my vision and made me feel sick and the only thing that ever helped was sleep. I was told that it could be from estrogen and could indicate an estrogen dominance. Have you ever mentioned it to your ob/gyn or your dr? I think different kinds of migraines can mean different things, but it's worth looking into because they're awful! I've only had one since I became pregnant and I'm loving that :)

Afm- I just ordered a bunch of makeup and I'm super excited about it lol. I'm obsessive about doing my makeup before I leave the house (my family hates it and always make fun of me because I they say I take forever to get ready lol). My eyebrows take forever to shape and get perfect, so I just ordered a couple kits, and I'm hoping they cut down my get ready time :) stupid, I know :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

BommaMomma said:


> Oh my gosh girls...I'm pretty sure I see a second line!

I see it in all of them! This is getting exciting! When are you testing next? What dpo are you? Frer time? :haha: I get way too excited! :)


----------



## BommaMomma

loulou82baby said:


> BommaMomma said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh girls...I'm pretty sure I see a second line!
> 
> I see it in all of them! This is getting exciting! When are you testing next? What dpo are you? Frer time? :haha: I get way too excited! :)Click to expand...

I wanna reply to all the entries prior to this but I can't concentrate right now I'm freaking lol!!

I see it too! As so as DD is done eating breakfast, I'm hauling both our butts up to the store for a FRER!


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - I used to get migraines (not super bad, but made me nauseous) before AF would come, it's actually one of the reasons I knew my chemical pregnancy was happening, because I got such a bad migraine right after I first started bleeding. 

Pickle - Keeping my fingers crossed for a 2nd line to show up soon!

Bomma - I'm pretty certain I see a 2nd line in almost all those pics! Can't wait to see it progress!

Jessie - Good luck on the blood tests, hope you get answers!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks ladies.

Good luck Bomma I see it :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- are you sure there's nothing on that Ic? I can only download a really blurry version to my phone, but I'm pretty sure when I darken it, I can see something. I'll try and upload what I see :)


----------



## loulou82baby

I've circled and pointed to where I see color. I wish it was a better pic, but this is what I had to work with :thumbup:



Edit- For some reason it won't let me zoom in, so sorry if you can't either! I can actually see it quite clearly to the right of where my arrow is if I tilt my screen :)

It looks different on my phone, I can actually see a line where the arrow is and a line to the right of it :haha: shoot, I tried!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Lou - Make-up is awesome lol I only wear it on special occasions or days where I just want to feel sexy (OH loves when I do this lol). It's so good for enhancing my mood and it doesn't hurt anyone so why not!! Don't forget we're all waiting for that baby bump photo ;) :happydance:

Bomma - I'm really sorry but I personally don't see anything. I'm glad the other girls do though. I'm so happy for you!! Hopefully it's the start of your BFP!!

Yes my migraines are absolutely awful to say the least. I get nauseous/vomiting, motion sick (even when standing still), feels like my head is literally going to explode because there's so much pressure...My doctor knows about it but we haven't come up with any true "triggers". I'm just starting now to think that sometimes it happens before my AF and quite common for me to get one on CD3 when AF is nearly gone. I was prescribed Imitrex but that makes me a little loopy and I don't feel right while driving so I take the more practical option of 2 Excedrin and saltines or other salty chips (some reason salt helps?) I also try coffee too but with Excedrin makes me feel a little "high" lol so the best thing is really just a dark room and sleeping it off. It's the worst. 

Luckily I've just had that slight headache, I took 1 Excedrin just to be safe but it never went into a migraine :happydance: I also still don't have AF or any true cramps :happydance: I am CD31/17DPO today! I have technically had longer cycles of 35days or so but my last 4 were 30, 30, 30 and 33 (chemical). Fingers are crossed!

I had to have a night time snack last night as I was STARVING right before bed. Now this morning I am super sleepy and have absolutely NO appetite yet and it's already 11am.


----------



## loulou82baby

BommaMomma said:


> loulou82baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BommaMomma said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh girls...I'm pretty sure I see a second line!
> 
> I see it in all of them! This is getting exciting! When are you testing next? What dpo are you? Frer time? :haha: I get way too excited! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I wanna reply to all the entries prior to this but I can't concentrate right now I'm freaking lol!!
> 
> I see it too! As so as DD is done eating breakfast, I'm hauling both our butts up to the store for a FRER!Click to expand...

I can't wait for the frer!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Holy Moly where do i begin :dohh:?

Emme a very big welcome to u :hugs:, feel free to stick around with these lovely ladies x

Jessie good luck at ur appointment and hope u get a surprise :bfp: x

Wanabe feeling like af is coming is a good sign of bfp. A lot of ladies that got their bfp, had the same symptom. Good luck x

Loulou and Miranada :happydance::happydance: yeaa for the result ..pheww 

Pal :hugs: I am sorry sweetie that the stupid hag got u , but i am soooo happy that u picked ur self right up and jumped back on ttc wagon. i used to do exactly the same , once the stupid hag shows, i wallow in self pity for a day or 2 then come up with a plan for the cycle and bam i am back and it worked all the time. Hopefully this will be the cycle . I didn't start bding till cd13 when i got my bfp so u can delay and make oh starve a little till cd 10 or slightly later then start ur smep. Don't forget that every cycle is a cycle closer to ur :bfp:. wish u the very best this cycle sweetie x

Pickle holy moly spike, i know u said about not sleeping but still a spike is a spike hun. Keep poas and posting for us , i can't wait for ur bfp to show x

Bomma :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance: I see it in all of them . I am soooooo excited. Go get frer quick yeaaaa Congrats x

Kk 6 days x

I hope that i have not forgotten anyone lol


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh Lou - Yes it could be possible I O'd later as I don't temp or chart but just go by EWCM and my sex drive usually tells me when I'm O'ing. If I did O later I'm not sure if I have a chance though because I think we only BD on CD 2, 5, 8, 10, 11, 14(2x), 16(pull out), 19(tried but got cramps), 27, 29 so really not sure. I was having symptoms at 8dpo anyways and that spotting was on 9dpo so :shrug:

My cervix has been very sore from about CD 14-19 that was new for me. We actually had to stop sex because it felt so uncomfortable. Only did it on CD14 cuz I was sure I was ovulating lol

Will likely sleep over with OH tonight and test with FMU tmrw early morn before he goes in to work.


----------



## loulou82baby

wannabemomy37 said:


> Oh Lou - Yes it could be possible I O'd later as I don't temp or chart but just go by EWCM and my sex drive usually tells me when I'm O'ing. If I did O later I'm not sure if I have a chance though because I think we only BD on CD 2, 5, 8, 10, 11, 14(2x), 16(pull out), 19(tried but got cramps), 27, 29 so really not sure. I was having symptoms at 8dpo anyways and that spotting was on 9dpo so :shrug:
> 
> My cervix has been very sore from about CD 14-19 that was new for me. We actually had to stop sex because it felt so uncomfortable. Only did it on CD14 cuz I was sure I was ovulating lol
> 
> Will likely sleep over with OH tonight and test with FMU tmrw early morn before he goes in to work.

Even if you ovulated on cd 15 or 16 or so, you'd be fine with swimmers :) they do stick around and wait for a while ;)

Idk about the sore cervix, unless your OH hit it during :sex: ? That has definitely happened to me!

Please post your test :) we're good at line spotting :)

I will get a bump pic going soon! It's not as easy as I thought to take one lol.

Your migraines sound awful! I used to get the wal-mart version of excedrin and I loved it! And it was cheap :) they don't mix well with coffee because they already have caffeine in them.


----------



## Krissykat1006

FX for a sticky bean Bomma, can't wait to see the FRER!

I'm still over here tossing baby dust glitter for all you ladies in the TWW!

Pal, sorry AF got you that dirty dirty bastage. Best wishes for a BFP for next month!

AFM- Someone get this baby out!!! 6 more days.

Emme Welcome!! 

Miranda I'm glad your BP was normal and Lou that you are immune to 5ths!!

Dream I hope your PG is treating you well :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Do any of your girls have experience with very thick ejaculate from your OH/DH? My OH has super thick cum it's really strange lol and usually after sex I lay for about 5-10 mins but then when I get up it all seems to come out in one big stretchy blob?? I've read somewhere about high semen viscosity and low motility and wonder if maybe he has this issue? 
Any idea where he would go for testing? We've only been TTC probably 5 months properly so just wondering what the next step is besides waiting 1 year.
Also...Do FRERs always have a shadowy line where the 2nd line would be if you hold it up to a light?? This keeps making me wonder because both the tests I've done had this but now I wonder if it's just normal or start of a BFP? They look stark white until held to light...
Just told OH I want to test tmrw morn and he is on board :thumbup: I love having him there with me...He is the cutest with looking at it as it goes across the screen haha :cloud9: love him! He always calls sex "B.D" or "babydance" now lol it's so funny cuz he said it the other day and I'm like ok sweetie but I already ovulated lol. We are also talking about babynames already even though he thinks I'm crazy (I'm clearly obsessed...wanted to have a baby when I was like 12 lmao) but we both love the name Tyler for a boy! Yay!

I will post tmrw's test whether or not I think it's BFP just for you girls to see, but like OH says its not good to get false hope so he always says "nope not yet" as I'm like omg I see a shadow! lol
And yeah, walmart excedrin is a joke for me...apparently I need the actual name-brand twice as much $$$ type excedrin. But aaaanything is worth it to rid those!!
I actually find it odd I haven't had one at all this cycle that I remember? Now I need to look at my notes lol cuz it's truely really rare not to have 1 for a whole month!! :happydance:


----------



## BommaMomma

Wannabe I'm having the same issue with my FRER, I can only See a line when I I hold it up with light behind it. Maybe my cheapie was an evap or false pos? I have a FRER digi I'm saving for either tomorrow am or Saturday am.


----------



## Pickletilly

Lou thank you for your hope :) I've had a crappy day and that made me feel a bit better :haha: I did all sorts of editing to it this morn before posting and I could swear I could see something in person with the ic but when I held it to the light I realised it was a white line so, an evap or just the mark it dyes if that makes sense? I couldn't see a definite colour so I thought it was best if I didn't get excited. Will see what tomorrow brings. 

I guess I just don't trust ic's anymore after that one gave me a line two cycles ago.. That was gutting getting AF. 

:hugs:

And ladies testing, if you have a digi and are worried about evaps still I would give it a big longer before a neg digi disappoints you when it coulddddd actually be pos the day after?!


----------



## BommaMomma

I'm feeling very AF crampy. Maybes dollar store cheapie was a false positive :( cervix feels different too. Guessing the witch will be here soon. Saving my digi just in case, but not feeling very confident. FRER was strark white!


----------



## bdb84

Yes, FRERs always have an indent line. Well, at least in my vast amount of FRERs in my motherhood journey. I can *always* make out the indent line. I currently have 2 sitting on on my bathroom counter. :(


----------



## Pickletilly

Lots of women feel like AF is coming before a BFP, you aren't out until the witch arrives fully!


----------



## BommaMomma

Waiting is just SO frustrating!!! I wish there was an easier way! I got so excited when I saw a colored line this AM. To see that BFN on the FRER was like a kick in the stomach. Sigh.


----------



## loulou82baby

I just wrote a big, long post and it got deleted! Grr! I'll try again.

Wannabe- does your OH drink plenty of fluids? Just a thought. I think some planned parenthoods do that kind of testing but I'm pretty sure any ob/gyn can order it too. I think you'll have to pay out of pocket though, depending on area I think its like $80-$120.

That's cute about your OH getting all into it! Mine never did until I was actually preggo, until then he thought I was nuts lol.

For both you and Bomma about the frer's- if you flip them over there are plastic lines on the back that can create a shadow line when put up to the light, but I've seen some of them be the start to bfp's. If you ladies have pics, please post them! :) I really hope that $ store test wasn't a fluke Bomma! 

bdb84- how are you doing hun? Feel free to post your tests and we'll gladly look with you :)

Pickle- I swear I saw it before the edit, and that's why I wanted to see if I could darken it some. I'm sorry you've had a bad day! :hugs: I'm hoping to see a good something on your test tomorrow! I know the ic's can be dodgy, so it's good not to get too hopeful over them until you get a good line on more than one. That being said, since you thought you saw something today and I thought I saw something today, if we see something tomorrow I think you should get a superdrug or frer. I'm not sure what other tests you have there, but I've heard the superdrug are as good as frer's (and cheaper I think?).

Kristi- :rofl: I actually lol'ed at "someone get this baby out" I remember that feeling! Almost down to 5 days lovely :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Bomma I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about FRER's so please don't be down, I understand how you're feeling, you just gotta say to yourself 24 hours can change a lot. I really have everything crossed for you and it's nice to have you back here so we can share positivity when one of us is lacking it. 

Lou i will squint at tomorrow's :haha: I'm not sure about this cycle but I've been saying to myself "it will happen" when I see preg ladies instead of "why not me?" And it's really helped. :hugs: :hugs:

Ps I also have AF cramps now, we are all in the same boat. Weird how we all sync up!

Oh and I have a clear blue digi lurking somewhere. I had superdrug ones last month :) if I see a line you know I will run out and buy 4 diff brands lol


----------



## wannabemomy37

So I am now spotting reddish/orange. Assuming AF is right around the corner. :shrug: Still have NO cramps, NO appetite, exhausted, I just don't feel right altogether. Maybe I'm getting sick or something

As I said before, going to focus on losing weight and put TTC on the back burner and stay NTNP and hopefully it will happen when it's meant to be. Not gonna lie, I'm super bummed and feel like my body is against me for some reason. I don't know anymore. Maybe I just try too hard.

:sleep: away my sadness


----------



## bdb84

I'm so sorry, wannabe :hugs: I know how you feel. I've only been TTC for 4 months, but I can't help but to feel like there is something wrong with me, since I conceived so, so easily (first cycle) with my two children and my miscarriage. I just do not understand where I'm going wrong now. 

I hope next month is your magical cycle.


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- that is a great outlook :) I hope this is your month, #9 was my lucky cycle :) it will happen when it's meant to, but when you're going through it, it's so hard to hear and know that.

Can't wait for tomorrow's test!

Wannabe- I'm sorry! :hugs: our bodies do some crazy things while ttc! It's not fair and makes no sense, but we've all gone through it and know how you feel. Your time will come hun! Focus on your goals and see what happens :) I hope next month brings you a bfp!

bdb84- I felt the same exact way as you are feeling right now :hugs: I went through that same feeling for 7 out of the 9 cycles we were ttc. The first I was ok and the last one I just didn't care anymore and gave up really trying (that for some reason was the ticket for me), but for the other 7 cycles I felt like a failure, like there was something wrong with me, or I wasn't trying hard enough. I learned that's not the case and that beating myself up wasn't getting me anywhere. The saying it'll happen when it's meant to (I hated hearing that so much!) Is so true. Keep the faith hun, your time will come and you will be blessed with another little one. Until then we can offer lots of support and lots of :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls :hugs::hugs:

Sorry about my negative post but I am feeling better now. It sucks but I'll be okay. I'm going to focus on my goals of losing weight and bettering myself so I'll be a more fit mother and I will also have more time under my belt to learn more mothering/parenting skills ;) There's always a positive flip side to everything, right? Thank goodness otherwise I'd be going crazy like in my last post!! That's not healthy! 

OH just said to me he thinks maybe he's getting me pregnant but it's just not sticking and I'm like yeah sweetie that's a chemical, but at the same time now I'm questioning if I even had my last chemical as basically the same thing happened this month also.
What really through me off is, since I'm not pregnant yet, then why did I have spotting on 9dpo and only that one time that day??? What was that?? Baby tried to implant and didn't, hence chemical? 

TMI alert - He also agrees that he is not drinking enough water each day and that could be making him thick. Any suggestions on when we don't have time to BD/have sex, should he be masturbating every other day or so to help loosen his cum also do you think? He has been waiting for days that we can be together but by then it can sometimes be 3 or 4 days and it's super thick. I told him to wait because he tends to take a LONG time if he has masturbated earlier that day or something.


----------



## BommaMomma

Thanks for all the PMA ladies. You have kept me from losing my mind today!

Pickle, I totally know the feeling. I think we all go through that when ttc takes extra long. It becomes a "why me" situation. I'm bummed I go so negative earlier. I just got into the mindset that I was going to try to be as relaxed as possible! Sheesh! 

Wannabe I'm so sorry to hear AF showed. Tell that witch this is the last time you want to see her anytime soon lol! As for your hubby, I'm not sure I have much advice. Maybe one of the ladies here has a solution for you guys. FX!

Afm, still no AF. Tomorrow will be CD30. I'm usually a 27 or 28 day girl. I may have O'd a bit late this cycle though. LP is usually 11-12 days, no longer. Pos O test on CD 16 and 17. I could possibly still get AF tomorrow, so FX she stays away. I'm going to try another cheapie or two in the AM and go from there!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Bomma :hugs: if you O'd later then AF would be the same amount of days later, supposedly. Can't wait to see your test tmrw!! I wanna see some more BFP on this thread!! FX for you!


----------



## Pickletilly

Massive temp drop, crampy and a bfn for sure.
Trying not to let the positivity stop here!

:(


----------



## Pickletilly




----------



## jessieles

Loulou- heya hunni, yep had my bloods, no idea what the results are yet. im 10dpo today, no signs or symptoms or anything like that and am not going to think about testing until im late for af. Loving the sound of your new make up!! I always think next time i get money I'll treat myself to MAC make up but it never happens!

Pickle- Remember your not out until af shows, and 10 dpo is still early! Give it 4 more days and then try again!:hugs::flower:

Wannabe- :hugs::hugs:big hugs xxx its really hard to keep going isnt it, but im glad youve got other goals to keep you positive!


----------



## loulou82baby

Good morning ladies :flower:

Wannabe- anything is worth a try really. Start having him drink more water and if he doesn't like plain water (like my OH) then get him some of those flavor packets to add to it. I get them at Wal-Mart for pretty cheap and they have one with vitamins. Also Gatorade is good for hydration :) you can definitely have him make sure he is releasing swimmers every other day one way or another. If you have a pretty good idea of what your schedule to see each other is like then you can definitely give it a try :) trial and error is sometimes the best way to figure things out :)

Bomma- keep your head up :) there's still time! I really hope that you will be seeing a nice bfp :)

Pickle- keep the pma lovely :hugs: wait and see what tomorrow's temp does. You just never know what one more day can bring!

Jessie- did you get a beta done or other tests? Do you know when you'll get the results? I have my fx'ed that it's good news!

I always told myself the same thing about makeup, but I always couldn't part with the $ for such a frivolous and "unnecessary" thing lol. But this time I said screw it and went for it :) I don't do a whole lot for myself (I used to get my nails done, but haven't since October) and my face is a hot mess thanks to these lovely hormones :haha: I'm hoping the makeup helps :)

You girls don't ever have to be sorry about feeling down! We all have been there and know how much of an emotional ride ttc is :hugs: just know that we all have each other, through the good and bad, and everyone's day and bfp is coming! We are all here to lean on or lend an ear or even a shoulder to cry on. I hurt for you girls and I wish I could tell you an exact way to make it happen for all of you, but all I can offer is support and :hugs: (I'd give you all real ones if I could!) We'll get through this together! And please feel free to always talk about anything, if you need to get your mind off ttc, bring up any subject, ask questions, we're all here :)

And as always, I'm sending truck loads of sticky, shiny, glittery baby dust to all of you! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

I almost forgot to tell you! So we told the kids last night and at first my DD seemed kind of blah about it but then she got really excited! I'm so excited that they're both excited! And totally shocked lol. They both kissed my belly before school and said, "I love you baby" it made me melt! And my DD asked if this isn't a girl will I please keep trying until we get a girl? I said let's worry about this one first :haha:


----------



## Pickletilly

That's great news Lou! Couldn't have worked out better with their reactions :dance:


----------



## jessieles

Aww lou lou im so glad they reacted like that :happydance: thats lovely!


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: Thanks Lou, you girls are really the best!! OH and I definitely are going to focus more on bettering ourselves and working on learning our bodies. I will suggest to him Gatorade and those flavor packs. I also read somewhere that Zinc and Vit C is good for him too so he's on board to doing anything he has to lol he's too cute. Sometimes I think he might want a baby more than me :haha: Esp times like now where I'm not quite ready to say "okay let's try again", I'm still just like ehh damn period lol but he always keeps me positive :cloud9: Love him!

I'm also debating on getting some OPKs so that I can learn better when I actually O, if I'm completely off that wouldn't be good! We do tend to have sex at least twice a week usually but I'd still like to better pinpoint O. I'd also like to know why my LP is usually 17-19dpo...Whereas everybody else seems to have the 14dpo you're supposed to have? Makes me wonder if I'm really Oing a few days later than I think? :shrug: Will have to look into OPKs.

Oh and Lou - That's amazing that your DD reacted that way!!! I told you she might change her mind ;) 

KK - Hope you're doing well, any day now right?! :happydance:


----------



## Pickletilly

Opks will def help you out wannabe, and then you can have a plan :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Any recommendations on which type to get? I'm thinking ebay cheapies might be the best option as they really are pricey otherwise, but any suggestions on accurate ones let me know please girls! :)

I'm not sure if it's just because I have AF or what but I honestly can't believe how little I ate yesterday (and that's only because I know I have to eat) and today again same thing, I could go all day with just coffee.


----------



## Krissykat1006

IC's are good I used Wondfu's I liked it cause you can get them in bulk, so as I got closer to me O day I would test morning/afternoon/night to be able to catch the surge. I geeked out a little about it, but it was fun lol


----------



## fairyy

Hey ladies sorry. I was away for sometime. AF is so cruel to me this time. 

Wannabe: Sorry for AF hun. But I love your positivity and your DH sounds very supportive. And we all are here to cheer you up :)

Kerry: Don't think much about that temp drop. Its only 10dpo. Fingers crossed AF stays away. 

BommaMomma: I hope AF is still a no show for you. 

Ciara: Make up...hmm sound exciting. Btw I am glad to know that kids reacted nicely and pleasantly to the pregnancy news. Great that they are excited :) 

Kristi: How are you hun ? Its so close to 18th :)

Miranda: Hope you are doing fine. We need some bump pics from all of you preggo ladies. 

Natasha: Thanks hun. My DH says we are experimenting with different BD plans and if one don't workout then we have a different one for next month. That man is finally on board after months of NTNP. :) 

Have you started to feel the movement of the baby yet ?

Jessie: Loads of :dust:. Hoping a :bfp: for you in next few days. 

bdb84: What's the update hun ?

AFM: We are going to Austin tomorrow for our nephew's graduation party. Party is on Sunday for lunch. We will stay there Saturday and come back Sunday evening. Not yet decided what I am going to wear, yet to do my hair and stuff. Damn AF spoiled my last two days and today also I am not so great. I should be excited for the party but for that I need to feel better and AF has to leave or at least she can be gentle.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Sorry to all the ladies that the hag got :hugs: . Don't forget that every cycle is a cycle closer to ur :bfp:. Chin up and carry on, u will nail that eggie x

Pickle don't let the drop affect u, it is only 10 dpo plenty of time to spike and possibly be triphasic. So u r still very much in the game x

Loulou :happydance: great that ur kiddos are excited about lo and u go ahead and treat ur self to make up :thumbup: cos u deserve it x

pal sorry that the :witch: is being a bitch :hugs:, hope u enjoy party. I feel baby from time to time like flutter but not kicks yet lol x

KK 5 days :happydance: x


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pal you just missed some good thunderstorms in Austin, hopefully AF will be a lot nicer to you tomorrow so you can at least enjoy the weekend. Nothing like getting a mini trip outta town only to feel like poop. 

I'm feeling good, just antsy :) My husband was joking last night that today being a Friday the 13th and a full moon was prime time for me to go into labor, but I've assure him this kid isn't planning on going anywhere till she is forced to!


----------



## loulou82baby

Wannabe- I second what Kristi said about wondfo's! They have a combo pack on ebay with 50 opk's and 20 hpt's for around $20. The hpt's aren't the best, but they're cheap and I liked to poas ;)

Your OH is cute :) that's so sweet of him!

Pal- I'm sorry af is being so bad to you :( I'm hoping she's just doing this because she plans on staying gone for 9 months! I hope it lets up so you can enjoy Austin :)

I'm glad hubby is on board now :) catch that egg! ;)

Natasha- I can't wait to feel the flutters! It usually happens pretty early for me so I'm so looking forward to it! :)

Kristi- neither one of my kids wanted to come out so I totally understand! Do you think it's better or worse knowing what day she's coming (anticipation wise)?

Thank you ladies!


----------



## fairyy

Krissykat1006 said:


> Pal you just missed some good thunderstorms in Austin, hopefully AF will be a lot nicer to you tomorrow so you can at least enjoy the weekend. Nothing like getting a mini trip outta town only to feel like poop.
> 
> I'm feeling good, just antsy :) My husband was joking last night that today being a Friday the 13th and a full moon was prime time for me to go into labor, but I've assure him this kid isn't planning on going anywhere till she is forced to!

She is too comfy in there :)


----------



## fairyy

Ciara, I want to close the gates for AF, so that she can't enter next time. She tortured me enough.

Have a lovely weekend ladies. I will catch you later on Monday. Hope to see some BFP's then. :)

Btw Happy Father's Day in advance. Treat well to all the Daddy's to be.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Lou, I couldn't tell ya, I think its worse not knowing....but not by much lol Once I got a date I was able to relax, but I feel like the days are just dragging now.


----------



## loulou82baby

I think I'd probably feel the same way Kristi! With my DD I remember getting to my due date and being like, "ok, it's gonna be any time now" and that time didn't come until induction 9 days later and birth at 10 days after lol. The wait seemed like forever, especially when I knew what day I was being induced and I only knew for a couple days lol. I can imagine the wait for you is 10x worse right now and you're just ready for little Willow to be here :) it's almost time! :happydance:

Pal- enjoy Austin, I hope the :witch: is about done with you! :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Tww ladies- how's it going? Any updates today?

Afm- we found the baby's heartbeat last night on the Doppler! It took a whole lot of patience and trying, but it was worth every second! It ranged from 135-172, but mostly stuck around the 150-160 range :)


----------



## Pickletilly

That's lovely Lou :hugs:

Well today I felt like a pop feeling and then a leaking feeling, so checked and nothing. And nothing all afternoon but I just knew. About an hour ago after bm (sorry tmi) I had bright pink/red watery ness and quite a bit of it. And still "leaking" it. This is a usual thing for me so of course I'm saying I'm out now. Really really sucks cause I was feeling so good about this cycle :nope:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Lou - That's an awesome heartbeat!! I know it's early but do you have any inklings on gender? I think the wives tale is below 160=boy above=girl? Haha I love guessing :)

Pickle, so sorry AF is arriving :( That damn witch had a lot of us fooled this month, how cruel!! :hugs:

:coffee: CD3 for me, AF pretty much gone just the last bit of spotting but that's fine by me! :happydance: Got my usual CD3 headache today though...OH and I were talking about it and think I might be Iron deficient or something, so I will need to try supplementing Iron. OH got his vitamins today so that's good :) 
I am going to look at OPKs on Ebay now. I told OH and he is fine with whatever I decide really lol but that way we know for sure when to time :sex: as we do need to plan it most times. Someone told me I should start OPKs around CD10 as it's unlikely I will O until around CD11-15 anyways. Does that sound right?? And is morning, noon or night best? Does it matter? Sorry for all the questions lol but I gotta find something to keep myself busy until O day :haha:


----------



## bdb84

I'm anywhere from 10-12dpo (unsure of when I ovulated due to repeated positive OPKs) and I tested today. BFN. :(


----------



## Pickletilly

Wannabe - start from cd10 and if poss do them at 1pm or soon after. So afternoon :)


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies :hi:

Pal- I hope you are feeling better, af can be a bitch! :flower: Whats your plan for the next cycle?

Loulou- nothing to update, im due af around Thursday this week, so 4 more days I had af pains for a day or two last week but none since then. I am trying really hard not to symptom spot as I know most of the time its psychological. but I really am dreading the tears and heartache when af arrives this week, which im sure she will! Im glad you have the Doppler working, I bet its a lovely feeling hearing your baby's heartbeat!

Pickle and wannabe how are you both doing?

afm- I spent this weekend on a hen weekend. it was a good laugh but I couldn't help feeling that im past all these nites out now, im really ready for the next chapter of my life, at 1am I looked round and thought I would give anything to be swap this for night feeds and sleepless nights. its the most frustrating feeling knowing nothing is happening and you have no control over it. I really never imagined ttc would be this difficult!


----------



## Pickletilly

Jessie I'm the same, I haven't had a proper night out for a few months now as I just don't want to. My friends don't understand as they don't know I'm TTC, so it's hard to make them understand. 

My usual light bleeding is right on schedule. I definitely feel out. How's your cycle going?


----------



## Pickletilly

Lou I just saw you make up related post. I'm a junkie in that department! I can't go shopping without coming home bankrupt. And with little make up to show for it :haha:

Today is brush cleaning day :dohh:


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- Mine don't understand either as they are single, I literally look around n think omg I'm so over this, id be quite happy to give all that up for years to come!
My cycle is the same as every other, feeling so cynical as I don't feel any diff and deep down I know in 4 days ill be upset all over again. I've made an apt for 23rd June for my bloods but my mum works in the hospital and says she thinks they're all normal (shes not a doctor though) then ill be sendin the dh for tests! I think once this cycle is over as I have no-more hens or bday weekends ill do all I can and get back on the eod plan!
How are you feelin? :hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

jessieles said:


> Pickle- Mine don't understand either as they are single, I literally look around n think omg I'm so over this, id be quite happy to give all that up for years to come!
> My cycle is the same as every other, feeling so cynical as I don't feel any diff and deep down I know in 4 days ill be upset all over again. I've made an apt for 23rd June for my bloods but my mum works in the hospital and says she thinks they're all normal (shes not a doctor though) then ill be sendin the dh for tests! I think once this cycle is over as I have no-more hens or bday weekends ill do all I can and get back on the eod plan!
> How are you feelin? :hugs:

My friends are kinda the opposite, they're in relationships and talk about starting a family quite a bit and all I can think (stupidly) is that they will beat me in this TTC race :blush: well race might be the wrong word but I sure do feel I'm running a damn marathon!

I'm feeling the same as you, but my usual AF symptoms are here to stay and I'm surprised how I've gone from feeling so so positive a few days ago, to minor depression! Ie I need chocolate, ice cream and cake. I'm thinking about going to the doctors and lying, too. I'm getting so fed up :nope:


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm sorry for any bfn's and the down and out feeling you ladies are having :hugs:

Pickle- I'm sorry, it's so hard to be so hopeful and be let down :( it's really weird that your temp is rising but you're bleeding?! What kind of bleeding is it, like red and getting heavy or more pink/brown and barely picking up? Have you tested lately? I hope this is not af, but if it is I think that fudging to the dr by a couple months is not a big deal. It usually takes them some time to set up an appt I'm assuming, so I would go for it. And it's going to make you feel a whole lot better having a game plan!

Jessie- I'm glad your blood work looks good. Does your OH take any kind of vitamins? I've read there are a lot of things that can help sperm count if that does turn out to be a problem. 

Once in a great while I look forward to a night out with my OH, but the girls nights out stopped a long time ago lol. My few friends all still do stuff almost every weekend, but it's definitely not what I want to be doing and it's been that way for several years. I think most of us reach a point where we're just over it and would definitely prefer staying home with the OH/DH and kids. 

bdb84 and Jessie- you both still have time this cycle! I'm rooting for some shy bfp's!


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- I agree, going to the docs and telling a little white lie wont hurt, I thought my doc would have checked to see when i last had a pill prescription and then could tell i was lying, but he didnt even check, he just took my word for it! Indulge yourself in chocolate and cake, in a few days youll feel positive again and youll have a new plan :) :hugs: I know exactly how you feel, my best friend is getting married in 2 months and has then said she will ttc straight after, im alredy wondering how i'll handle it if shes preggers before me! I think its mega hard when you never expect that 8 months later you'll still be trying, as stupid as it sounds, last year when i got married in my head i had it all mapped out and now i think i cant believe its 9 months later and im still not pregnant!:cry:

Loulou- I feel the same now, I'm over nights out n wasting money on pointless things, i know im ready for the next chapter of my life, theres defo more to life than going out drinkin!:flower:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks for the OPK help girls!! I looked them up and had my OH order them so they will go to his house :winkwink: So they should be here in a week or so then I can obsess over that lol Hopefully I get them in time to catch the surge..It's cutting it close lol

So my bleeding has stopped as of yesterday but I keep getting these pains in my ovaries almost like O pains and my nipples are very sensitive pinchy feeling. Had another headache yesterday too and I dunno what it is but now I'm not getting migraines happydance:) but I get these headaches that last forever!! Like 10 hours before they diminish, and that's after 2 Excedrin, coffee, salty chips (that usually seem to help). It's quite annoying but I suppose much better than a migraine. 

I'm absolutely EXHAUSTED today...Like, I definitely need to have a nap before work this afternoon. :shrug: Been like this all weekend but didn't have time for a nap. I babysat last night so got some $$ yay!

Okay I'm just rambling, lol. How are all of you doing??


----------



## jessieles

Wannabe- O that doesnt sound good! Migraines are not fun! I hope you are taking it easy! I'm glad you have the opk's, that help pinpoint when o is and u can catch her! :happydance:
I have terrible af pains today, i'm not even getting my hopes up as deep down i know af will be here within the next few days!


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: Aww Jessie sorry AF seems to be on her way :(

I don't have the OPKs just yet, should be getting them in 7 days so hopefully by CD12 at the latest...Ha. It's okay if this month I can't do it, I am still sticking to my weight loss idea so can't go wrong this month :happydance:

Just got done with my first workout...Damn I am SO out of shape because I did about 25 minutes out of the 30 min workout and I had to stop before I collapsed lol. But that's okay, I feel accomplished still and my oh my 8lb weight gets heavy after 25 mins! haha! Yay for me! Now I have to figure out my eating plan and this will definitely be considered day 1 of my 30-day workout! Woot woot!!


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> I'm sorry for any bfn's and the down and out feeling you ladies are having :hugs:
> 
> Pickle- I'm sorry, it's so hard to be so hopeful and be let down :( it's really weird that your temp is rising but you're bleeding?! What kind of bleeding is it, like red and getting heavy or more pink/brown and barely picking up? Have you tested lately? I hope this is not af, but if it is I think that fudging to the dr by a couple months is not a big deal.

I thought so too, and was quietly praying it would be high again today so I could wishful think again lol but it took a landslide. It's the same bleeding I get every month now, 3days before AF I get a load of watery red blood after bm, the next day is brown sludgy stuff (sorry haha!!!) and the AF arrives next day. So it's right on track :( i tested two days ago, now I've run out and this is happening so no need to anymore. Def thinking about lying to the doc. Couldn't hurt :winkwink: I just don't think oh is excited about that as he's so anxious about getting himself tested.

How's your growing belly!

And where's KK!! Not popping little one out already I hope?

Jessie AF cramps are also one of the biggest symptoms so I'm still praying for you :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Sorry to hear AF is making her rounds, I'm sending lots of baby dust for those still in their TWW (fingers tightly crossed) and for the next cycle for those the witch has already struck!


I don't see the big deal in lying about how long you've been trying- you're almost at a year anyway, and it usually takes a month or so to get the ball rolling! And, I think it'd help give some peace of mind if they find something and fix it...who knows, maybe you'll get your BFP while they're testing you ;)


----------



## jessieles

well im officially out, the :witch: is here 4 days early! trying so hard not to get upset. argh! :cry:

Pickle- I agree with miranda, defo no harm in going to the docs, men don't seem to like being tested but once doc says u r ok then at least u can say to him its only fair he tries!:flower:

Wanabe- well done wih your workout! you should be proud :hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

jessieles said:


> well im officially out, the :witch: is here 4 days early! trying so hard not to get upset. argh! :cry:
> 
> Pickle- I agree with miranda, defo no harm in going to the docs, men don't seem to like being tested but once doc says u r ok then at least u can say to him its only fair he tries!:flower:
> 
> Wanabe- well done wih your workout! you should be proud :hugs:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: sorry about the witch ladies xx

Jessie i remember taking my pills weeks before wedding because i didn't want to get pregnant before lol. I tot that i would get pregnant on first try during honeymoon, u can imagine my shock 6 months later and still no bfp. I totally understand the frustration and the desire to swap nights out for night feeds. It will happen, it is just a matter of time. Keep the faith, every cycle is a cycle closer to ur bfp xx

Wanabe :happydance: weldone with weight loss. Keep the motivation up Hun and ur bfp will follow :happydance:xx

Miranda how are u Hun?

Loulou yea u got a Doppler, now u can hear lo anytime u want?

pal how was ur weekend in Austin? Hope great and hope the hag has disappeared?

Kk 2 days :happydance: x


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle and Jessie- I'm sorry :hugs: that damn :witch: needs to stay away! Take a couple days for yourselves, lots of chocolate! Pickle, call the dr and get the ball rolling, it will make you feel better :)

Wannabe- good for you! 25 mins is better than no mins and you'll work yourself up to 30 in no time :) 

Feel free to post opk's if you have any questions :)

Bomma- how are you hun?

Miranda- happy 32 weeks! Not too much longer now :)

Kristi- I hope you're resting up for your lo's arrival :) so very close, I'm so excited for you! :)

Natasha- how you feeling? Do you have a bump?

Pal- how was Austin? I hope af has left :)

bdb84- how are you hun?

Did I miss anyone? If so I apologize! I've been cleaning all day in preparation for my trip with DD. Now I need to start packing :dohh: lol

My belly is there, lots of bloat with a little bump halfway between my belly button and pubic bone. I think I pulled a muscle coughing lol, I have a pain right by my belly button that happens when I cough or stretch. I'm glad it's not worse :)

Well ladies, have a great day and I'll talk to you soon :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

oh and pickle a little white lie will definitely not hurt and will make u feel relaxed and better x


----------



## jessieles

Thanks for the hugs pickle, right back at ya! How u feeling?:hugs:

Dream- I know its just so frustratin as you have no control over it, half of me thinks let it take a back seat n relax n half thinks, rite lets do everything I can!

I think whats at the back of my mind constantly is when I was 18 and had my termination, obv I was young, not financially or emotionally ready, about to start uni, we wernt living togetha etc etc and my mum and dad defo didn't want me to have it, but my dh mum said 'just be careful it doesn't come back to bite you in the future' (she wanted me to have it) and now I think wot if she was right!! I know that's stupid but cant help it!

Loulou- have a fab trip! I bet your new little bump is lovely and neat !! xxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

jessieles said:


> Thanks for the hugs pickle, right back at ya! How u feeling?:hugs:
> 
> Dream- I know its just so frustratin as you have no control over it, half of me thinks let it take a back seat n relax n half thinks, rite lets do everything I can!
> 
> I think whats at the back of my mind constantly is when I was 18 and had my termination, obv I was young, not financially or emotionally ready, about to start uni, we wernt living togetha etc etc and my mum and dad defo didn't want me to have it, but my dh mum said 'just be careful it doesn't come back to bite you in the future' (she wanted me to have it) and now I think wot if she was right!! I know that's stupid but cant help it!
> 
> Loulou- have a fab trip! I bet your new little bump is lovely and neat !! xxxx

Sweety I dont think the termination has anything to do with this, it takes a perfectly healthy couple with no issues up to 6 months to conceive and others about 1 yr and some longer, so u are still within the range. that is why doctors want people to try for up to a year before medical intervention. I totally understand what u are going through, it took me 9 months with DD and 8 months with this one and both after HSG. it will happen hun , it is just a matter of time . Never ever give up cos as soon as u get that bfp all these feelings will disappear. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Sweety I dont think the termination has anything to do with this, it takes a perfectly healthy couple with no issues up to 6 months to conceive and others about 1 yr and some longer, so u are still within the range. that is why doctors want people to try for up to a year before medical intervention. I totally understand what u are going through, it took me 9 months with DD and 8 months with this one and both after HSG. it will happen hun , it is just a matter of time . Never ever give up cos as soon as u get that bfp all these feelings will disappear. :hugs::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]


----------



## jessieles

That was meant to be hugs back xxxx


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 9 weeks loulou! The pain might be rlp.

Aw, sorry the witch got you Jessie! 

Baby dust to cover the new cycles!!

Afm- preregistered at the hospital today! One less thing to worry about. Having my baby shower in two weeks, I'm really excited!!

How are all you ladies fairing?


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- yay for getting registered! :) we don't get to do it early, they check all of our info every time you go in for anything! Lucky duck ;)

I forget that I'm growing faster and these things like RPL are going to happen sooner :dohh: lol. Thank you! That's what I found when I googled (such a bad habit :haha: ). 

Jessie- you made me think of something that I haven't thought of in a long time! I also had a termination when I was 17, I definitely know I was not in any way ready at that point, but I guess I still try to shut it away and forget it :( anyways, it caused no problems for me that I know of. I went on to have DD, a mmc (they're pretty sure it was a chromosome issue), and DS. I even get pregnant on birth control! And then with this one it took 9 months, after successfully using the not-so-great pull out method for 4+ yrs. I really think it's all dependant on your body and cycles matching up. The statistics are for ppl that perfectly match the expectations for everything hormonal and release a perfect egg, perfectly on cd 14. These ppl also never spot or get an early or late period. Those things aren't typical, just text book, and being human and all we don't operate like books lol. Point is, you will achieve pregnancy, when the timing is right for your body :) I definitely think an every other day :sex: schedule from right after af until like cd 20 should cover bases no matter what :) opk's are great except they can't tell us exactly when we're o'ing, charting can tell us when we o but doesn't give notice, and neither one of them can tell you if it's the sperm before, during, or right after o that are good for your egg. Keep your chin up lovely! Making life is a miraculous (definitely frustrating) thing! Once you are well and preggo all of this won't look so bad :) I've always had better luck when I didn't try, apparently trying stresses my body out too much ;) sorry for the book, I'm really long winded and like talking in circles sometimes :haha:

I will try and enjoy the trip ladies :) no doubt it'll be fun, just very tiring, I'll need a vacation when I get back :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Oh and I forgot the other day if I had any inkling on boy or girl- I'm about 50/50 right now. It looks like I'm going to carry high like I did with DS, I'm sick like I was with DD. The baby's heartbeat is between 160-170 right now at it's peak, if it drops back down to 130's I may lean towards boy. There are things like my newly ginormous tatas that I didn't have with either :shrug: I'll post my u/s next week and the following one after and you girls are more than welcome to take guesses :) oh and my face is a mess and I feel really un-pretty (like I did with DS), but my sex drive is through the roof (like it was with DD)...


----------



## jessieles

Thanks Loulou- that means a lot. :hugs: I cant wait to see your pics, and i bet you look gorgeous! :winkwink:

I'm not actually feeling as low as i thought i would be today, im feeling quite determined instead! I am going to try eod next month and get my dh to his docs for a check up and get my results too. My work colleage had a baby girl today, (called eleri) and its made me think to myself, "right no need to get down, this will be you soon, it will happen and when you do get your bfp itll be amazin!" Hopefully I'll stay this positive haha!

Miranda- I bet you cant wait for your baby shower! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - I agree with the other girls I don't think a termination would have any effect on TTC again. It's basically like having a MC doesn't effect your chances of conceiving again. I read somewhere that having a MC actually gives you a higher chance of having twins?? Not sure how accurate that is but it'd be interesting to find out lol

Loulou - That's interesting you have 50/50 symptoms it seems also and usually they say acne means girl and you had a DS so who knows!! Do you have any preference? Girl so that you don't have to try again for DD lol she wants a baby sister now so get to it! lol 

Nothing much to report from me lol woke up sore from my workout yesterday :haha: plan on doing it again today too though. I ate all portion-sized foods yesterday and was feeling great! Really hope to get my beach body soon lol :happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

Jessie - did your dr say when you'd be getting your results back?

Loulou - it was actually so easy to pre register, I went in to the admitting office said I wanted to preregister, gave the guy my papers and he was like "you're all set" I was like "I don't have to sign anything?" he was like "nope, you're all good" :haha: I was expecting more papers to fill out. Only reason I preregistered is because my drs keep asking if I have, and because I'm being monitored more closely, I figure better to have it out the way incase I need to be induced unexpectedly!

I don't really believe in any of the old wives tales to be honest. If they were true I'd be having a girl :haha: I had terrible m/s, acne, and all the other fun stuff that says girl...and here I am, having a boy (he better be one pretty boy ;) )


----------



## loulou82baby

Jessie- great attitude :) good luck with the results and DH'S tests!

Wannabe- I'd love another boy, but as long as it's healthy I don't care :) ya, the old wives tales were definitely not correct for me! 

It's so great that you have something to focus on! You're doing great, keep up the good work! :)

Miranda- that's awesome that it was so easy! It's definitely worth being ready for any situation :) you never know when that handsome little guy needs/wants to come out :)

Kristi- one more day!!!! Gosh, I'm so excited :happydance: I'm so happy for you :hugs:

How is everyone today? I have a busy day getting ready to leave tomorrow! I hope you ladies have a great day <3


----------



## Pickletilly

Have a lovely time Lou :) :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

:hi: I am back. We had a nice graduation party for our nephew on Sunday. He was a very happy young man that day. :) He got a seat in UT Austin and planning to study Petroleum Engineering. Hope he comes out of college with flying colors and a well paid job in few years. 

Ciara: Thanks hun <3:hugs: Got the parcel today and will start using the tests from coming week. :happydance: I am getting broody day by day. I hope you are pain free by now from that belly button pain. Btw where are you going ? Sorry if I missed some posts. :dohh:

Natasha: Hey hun. How are you ? We had a nice time in Austin. AF is gone. Hope not to see :witch: this time. 

Jessie: Sorry that AF got you. But as Natasha said we are getting closer to that BFP each day. This waiting is tough I know. But we have the support of this amazing group of ladies. :hugs:

Kerry: What's going on dear ? I hope AF is staying away from you. Hope its not AF spotting. Update us. :)

Wannabe: You are doing great :thumbup: I love working out too. These two things (workout and BnB) so far kept me sane during this crazy TTC phase. 8lb weight is good in the beginning. My wights vary from 15lb, 10lb,25lb in different tracks during bodypump. My instructor wants me to lift heavy. But I don't think I can go heavier mainly for chest, shoulder and bicep tracks. What is your workout goal ? 


Miranda: That's good news . About baby shower. How exciting. :flower: Who is in charge of the planning ? Do you know anything or its going to be kind of surprise for you ? 

Kristi: So you are all set for tomorrow right. Can't wait for your update 
:wohoo: Hope things go smoothly and you have a wonderful time seeing your bay girl for the very first time :cloud9:

Bomma, bd84, any updates ?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy - Welcome back hun!! Glad you had a nice time and also glad AF is gone for you also! Saw you on the July thread and noticed we are probably on the same cycle this month if not a day or two apart :) I should be due next AF around July 11-13th.

Wow I'm not sure if I could do these exercises with much more than 8lb lol it doesn't seem like a lot but when she has me going behind my head and through my legs, goodness lol. I really want/need to lose a good 20lbs or so, but mainly I want to tone up my body and focus a lot on losing my tummy!! I'm not sure why I have such a belly...Looks like there could be a baby in there, but nope :( not yet! My doc wants me to do at least 30min of intense cardio every day, so that's my goal...As much as I hate working out lol. I sure ache today from yesterday's workout. I was going to take today off but think I will do a night-time workout today because I really want to stick to my goals. I should probably set weekly goals huh...I'd like to be down 2lbs a week so my next weigh-in on Sat morn should be 145 :D I can do it!! Been eating super healthy also so I feel great! And I take a multi-vitamin :happydance:

Miranda: Yay I love baby showers!! I hope you get lots of nice things for baby! So, you said you're having a boy, right? Any names picked out?? Sorry if I missed this. Still trying to remember who's who with real names too lol 

KK - OMGoodness isn't tmrw the big day?!?! Can't wait!!!


----------



## BommaMomma

Hi ladies, so busy! Sorry! CD5 here, AF obviously showed!

How is everyone? Lou! Have fun on your trip!


----------



## fairyy

Wannabe: If you are sore from last day's workout then don't stress the same muscle group the next day. Yay for eating healthy:thumbup: I am trying to avoid unhealthy food but I crave for sweets after dinner :( I need to work hard on not eating something sweet after evening. 

Bomma: That damn :witch:. Hope we :gun: her this time. 

Ciara: Have a nice trip hun. Though I have no idea where are you heading ! :dohh: lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I am so happy to be in 2nd Tri. Just tot u ladies won't mind me sharing this milestone.

kk D Day.....Willow will soon be here yeaaaa :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Good luck and we will be looking out for ur update xx


----------



## jessieles

Miranda- I have an appt on Mon 23rd to get my results. :thumbup:

Fairry - Glad you had a nice time away, :flower:are you feeling raring to go for your next cycle?:winkwink:

Pickle- how are you doing? I have my thermometer now, so af should be gone by tomorrow, do i take my temp orally and record this every morning? should i start on a particular day? :wacko:

Dream - :happydance::happydance::hugs::flower::flower: Happy 2nd Tri!!

KK- Good Luck!! :flower::flower::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pal- we're headed to Boston and Gloucester, MA for the New England Aquarium and Quincy Market today, tomorrow is a trip to Hammond Castle, another aquarium, and a whale watch and Friday is a duck tour and the Boston Museum of Science and then home :) busy, busy! :)

I'm glad af is gone and you can focus on every closer day to your bfp :) thanks for letting me know you got the package! And I'm also glad you had a good time in Austin, he certainly sounds like a good kid with a great future ahead of him :)

Kristi- can't wait to hear your update :) and welcome Willow of course! :hugs:

Bomma- sorry about af :hugs: 

Pickle- how are you holding up hun? You haven't started a new cycle? Your lp is fantastic! 

Natasha- happy, happy second trimester! :happydance: I don't blame you one bit for celebrating, I will be too! :)

Wannabe- it's definitely good to start with smaller weights so you don't hurt yourself :) I'd have to do like 3 lbs :haha: but really, you're doing awesome! After I have this baby I'm going to have a lot to lose, thanks to starting with extra lol.

Miranda- how are you hun? Have you had any Braxton-hicks?

bdb84- any update hun?

Sorry if I missed anything or anyone, been up for a few hrs and it's only 6:20 am! I was excited and didn't get much sleep lol. I'll be on when I can, but in the meantime, have a great day ladies :flower:


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies, AF hit me with the worst cramps ever while at work today. I knew it was coming I was just holding onto that delusional hope lol.

Jessie start tomorrow :) it must be at the same time every morning so set an alarm, or if you use an alarm to get up anyway use that one. This will help you understand your body a bit more and pinpoint o :) 

Lou I don't really count it as a good LP as I lightly bleed and spot for daaaays :(


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ciara - You are going to have so much fun! I just went to Quincy market last month and it was nice! I had no idea you are so close to me lol I am in CT!! 

Natasha - 2nd tri already omg!! Of course you can celebrate!! That's such a huge milestone! Congrats hun!

Bomma - We are more or less on the same cycle too I am CD7 today

Pickle - Sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thank you so much ladies, i really appreciate it xx


----------



## fairyy

Natasha: yay 2nd tri :happydance: :flower:

Ciara: Sounds like a fun trip. Enjoy :flower:

Jessie: So you all set for thus cycle. I am ready, waiting for the fertile window. 

Kerry: That damn AF got you :growlmad: Hope she leaves you soon and you catch that egg this time :hugs:

Wannabe: I am cd8 today. Hoping to ovulate by coming Wednesday/Thursday. We are cycle buddies. Bomma, I think you are close too. 

Kristi: Thinking of you and waiting for a big update with pics. :baby:

bd84: When are you planning to test ?

Miranda: Hope you are fine hun.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy - yay for cycle buddies!! That means soon we will be bump buddies ;) :happydance: I should be Oing the 26th or 27th so just a day or 2 behind you ;)
Bomma you are with us too! 

:dust: for March babies! :baby:


----------



## fairyy

This cycle I am taking a chance. Either we end up hitting a jackpot or end up missing it totally. I always wanted to BD on my two most fertile days as per opk or three days may be. But could not do that ever. We start early to keep sperm fresh and good supply of them in me and when opk turns positive it becomes hard for me to get DH to BD. This time I want to do it on the days of positive opk. Not much BD planned before that. We might get some if we get in mood though.


----------



## jessieles

Hey Girlies :hi:


Loulou- Sounds like an awsum trip! I bet your dd is loving every minute!

Pickle- I will start temping tomoro then :winkwink: sorry about af coming hun, :hugs: take it easy for the next few days and then onto the next cycle!

Wannabe and Bomma :dust: for your next fertile window and the big O!

Fairy- it sounds like you have a plan! i really hope it works for you this month :flower:

As sad it sounds ive got myself a little diary today, over the last few months ive really let my weight go (only by about 6 pounds) and have stopped excercising, think ive got myself in a bit of a rut lately, so im going to start eating better and excercising more and maybe that will make me feel less sluggish and a bit happier. i also thought id use it as a ttc diary as the fone apps confuse me a little. so im gonna record my vitamins, bding, temp etc in it and maybe put myself in a bit more control. Thats my plan for the next cycle anyway!:wacko: Ill use fertlity friend for temp though so i can ask your opinions on the chart hehe


----------



## fairyy

That's a great plan and I love the attitude :thumbup:, Jessie.


----------



## Pickletilly

Dream! Congrats :D time flies! :hugs:

Fairyy thanks :) I like your relaxed approach, we did that a couple of months ago and it was so nice not to stress about bd.

Jessie your plan sounds good! Any questions throw them at us :) I like the diary idea. 

:dust: for you all xx


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- is it cd1 for you? im on cd 3 so we will be cycle buddies :hugs:
Im starting the whole thing (except temping) monday, the dh is in spain on football tour this weekend so im gonna have a nice girly weekend at home with budweiser, nice deserts and lots of chick flicks hehe!

Fairy - they do say a relaxed attitude is key to a bfp!


----------



## fairyy

I am not fully relaxed. But partially. I am giving myself time till end of 2014 to TTC actively with different BD plan each cycle (which we have not tried before). I am thinking of giving up once 2015 is here. Of course we won't prevent but won't expect pregnancy, no opk, no pre seed, may be no bnb too. Till then full on TTC. :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - My new year's resolution was to keep a diary/journal with notes on what I did that day, if we BD, what I eat, any exercise, and meds. I'm still doing it! It seems to help and I'm actually noticing somewhat of a pattern for my headaches...Still trying to figure that out and want to make a chart that overlaps my cycles and symptoms to see if there's any pattern that way also. It's really a great habit to get into I think. I keep a small notebook in my purse that way it's always with me and easy to record. 

I've been extremely exhausted today. Not sure if it's the humidity or what but I really am struggling to stay awake. Gotta get myself motivated to do at least some sort of exercise today. Yesterday I ended up doing the same workout but didn't really use the weights. I still felt my muscles working!


----------



## wannabemomy37

So OH just informed me Paypal didn't go through until today, so opks will probably be here in a week. So doubt I will catch the surge for this month but will just see what happens :) He is working long hours and exhausted and we haven't seen each other since the wknd! :( so hopefully tmrw I can see him and maybe get some :sex: in just in case I O early ;) haha.


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 14 weeks dream!!!!!! 

Jessie- monday is right around thecorner, glad its not too much longer. 

Bomma- so sorry the witch showed, keeping fingers crossed this is your bfp cycle!

Loulou- I don't think I've had Braxton hicks, at least I don't feel my stomach tightening...I do get cramping occasionally. Have fun on your trip, sounds exciting!

Kk - I can't wait to see pictures of Willow, hope your csection went well and you have little pain now.

Dropping off truckloads of babydust to all you ladies! Sounds like the bulk of you are close in cycle, keeping fingers crossed for many bfps!

Sorry if I missed anyone/anything...hard to keep track on my phone haha

Afm- dr appointment went really well today. Dr was happy with my bloodpressure last few appointments and said I could go back to every two weeks until 36 instead of every week from here on out!!! So excited about that!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies xx
yeaaa good to hear that Miranda. Now u can relax and enjoy the last bit of the ride x

Neat plan pal, really hope it works for u

Good idea about the diary jessie

Enjoy ur trip Loulou 

Bomma sorry the hag got u

kk any update?

Hope i didn't miss anyone, i am using my phone and all the updates r on another page 

Lots and lots of sticky baby dust to all xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Cd2 today Jessie :) cannot wait to finish AF, this has been the worst cramping ever.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Cd2 today Jessie :) cannot wait to finish AF, this has been the worst cramping ever.

:hugs: sorry the hag got u hun. Are u planning anything different this cycle?


----------



## Pickletilly

Dreambaby69 said:


> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> Cd2 today Jessie :) cannot wait to finish AF, this has been the worst cramping ever.
> 
> :hugs: sorry the hag got u hun. Are u planning anything different this cycle?Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: no just smep again. It says you should persevere if you don't succeed the first time. I'm also going to try to get in at the doctors but they are fully booked this week. 

How's bump??


----------



## BommaMomma

Hi ladies! 

Fairy- sounds like you had fun at your nephews grad party, we have a few coming up soon also. Niece and nephew both graduated his year. Very proud! Thanks for the support, we are pretty much on the same cycle. (Me you and Wannabe) and it sounds like you are going to try the same plan as we are this time around. I wanna save BD till positive opk and like 3 days after it fades out. We always make it to positive opk and usually BD that day and maybe day after...maybe I am O-ing later though. We'll see what happens! FX for you.

Wannabe - I need to tone too! I hate working out! I wish I didn't, but I do! My stomach is in such need of toning, it's just fluffy lol sounds like me you and Fairy are cycle buds, hope we all get our long awaited BFP asap!! Hehe! And FX your opks come soon.

Dream - 14 weeks already, wowwza! The time is flying. I forgot, did you say you were finding out the sex? Any idea of what you think you're having? I'm gunna say...team pink!

Lou - Are you officially on vaca? I love Boston, went there years ago, on a Halloween trip to Salem!!! And thanks for the PMA!

Pickle - sorry about AF hun, we've all been there. Try to stay positive and on to the next cycle!!!

Jessie - argh, I'm in a rut too. I get it. I actually just started monitoring my calorie intake a few days ago, again. Whenever I start feeling flubbish, I try to monitor my calories for a few weeks to get myself back on track. A diary is a great way to do that. I use Fitness Pal and Fooducate apps on my phone, and they really help me and make things easy. 

Miranda - thanks hun! Almost there for you!! Eek!

Afm, nothing to report. AF is officially gone, CD7. Trying to wait to BD till positive opk, in hopes of building up spermies. Counting calories these days, trying to shed a few pounds. Staying busy with my almost 2 year old, getting ready for her party on the 28th. It's. Coraline themed, if anyone knows who that is lol. She is currently playing in her room instead of napping, and it's driving me batty!!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Well...that was a whirlwind 48 hours. The contractions I was having Monday that I mentioned got 6 min apart and more intense, so I called the DR who I had an appointment with in an hour anyways and asked for her advise. Told me ER. Went up there got checked in and hooked up, and I was def contracting, did a cervical check...still closed, checked me 2 hours later, stronger contractions...still closed. So she came back 20 minutes later and was like we are sending you home...which was disappointing cause it was 6 pm and I was already going to be back up there in 12 hours. She pulled back the sheet to help me up stopped...she looked real confused, looked at me and said, now after a cervical check there will be some bleeding...but this is much more than it should be...I'll be right back. Comes back in 5 minutes and said alright we are doing your C-Section right now! So everything was just like whoooooosh craziness. I still hate not being able to feel my legs...it is by far the most unnerving part for me, but after a spinal it takes 3 hours for feeling to come back, you spend at least 30 of that on the table delivering, 30 being sewn up and an hour in recovery, then you really only have an hour to drone on in your head about it So Willow was born at 7:02 pm 5lbs 9oz 18 1/4 inches long and just beautiful. I have had maybe 5 hours sleep in 48 hours. So needless to say she has a feeding in about 10 and then im out like a light for a bit! Getting a breast pump tomorrow So I can share those late night feedings with Morgan (Who is already wrapped around this babies finger.) Loading up some pictures now since I have to resize them.


----------



## Krissykat1006

So much hair :)
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 9









14.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Krissykat1006

As soon as I get rested up and a little less zombie like I will be back and catching up on what eeveryone else is up to, I hope you are all doing well and thank you ladies for riding that journey out with me, I look forward to doing the same with each one of you!


----------



## BommaMomma

Omgosh KK!!! She's beautiful!!!! What a crazy birthing experience, whoa! Glad everything went well, she perfect. Enjoy every moment!!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Definitely sounds like a whirlwind 48hrs, but, congrats!!!!


Willow is so precious and beautiful!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> So much hair :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja: :ninja::ninja::ninja::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/ Willow is beautiful. Congratulations KK. Our very first BABY !!!!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickletilly said:
> 
> 
> Cd2 today Jessie :) cannot wait to finish AF, this has been the worst cramping ever.
> 
> :hugs: sorry the hag got u hun. Are u planning anything different this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: no just smep again. It says you should persevere if you don't succeed the first time. I'm also going to try to get in at the doctors but they are fully booked this week.
> 
> How's bump??Click to expand...

i love ur pma. I hope u get that appointment soon with ur gp. Good luck pickle, it will happen soon x


----------



## Dreambaby69

BommaMomma said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Fairy- sounds like you had fun at your nephews grad party, we have a few coming up soon also. Niece and nephew both graduated his year. Very proud! Thanks for the support, we are pretty much on the same cycle. (Me you and Wannabe) and it sounds like you are going to try the same plan as we are this time around. I wanna save BD till positive opk and like 3 days after it fades out. We always make it to positive opk and usually BD that day and maybe day after...maybe I am O-ing later though. We'll see what happens! FX for you.
> 
> Wannabe - I need to tone too! I hate working out! I wish I didn't, but I do! My stomach is in such need of toning, it's just fluffy lol sounds like me you and Fairy are cycle buds, hope we all get our long awaited BFP asap!! Hehe! And FX your opks come soon.
> 
> Dream - 14 weeks already, wowwza! The time is flying. I forgot, did you say you were finding out the sex? Any idea of what you think you're having? I'm gunna say...team pink!
> 
> Lou - Are you officially on vaca? I love Boston, went there years ago, on a Halloween trip to Salem!!! And thanks for the PMA!
> 
> Pickle - sorry about AF hun, we've all been there. Try to stay positive and on to the next cycle!!!
> 
> Jessie - argh, I'm in a rut too. I get it. I actually just started monitoring my calorie intake a few days ago, again. Whenever I start feeling flubbish, I try to monitor my calories for a few weeks to get myself back on track. A diary is a great way to do that. I use Fitness Pal and Fooducate apps on my phone, and they really help me and make things easy.
> 
> Miranda - thanks hun! Almost there for you!! Eek!
> 
> Afm, nothing to report. AF is officially gone, CD7. Trying to wait to BD till positive opk, in hopes of building up spermies. Counting calories these days, trying to shed a few pounds. Staying busy with my almost 2 year old, getting ready for her party on the 28th. It's. Coraline themed, if anyone knows who that is lol. She is currently playing in her room instead of napping, and it's driving me batty!!!

yea i am finding out the sex lol. Good luck this cycle x


----------



## Pickletilly

YAAAAAAY KK!
Congrats! Willow is BEAUTIFUL, but you knew that already!
Lush hair :kiss:

The birth sounded a bit traumatic but so glad you're both safe and sound.
Enjoy every moment (of sleep hehe)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Yay Willow is here. :happydance::happydance::happydance:<3<3<3
Very beautiful :cloud9:

Hope you recover soon from c-section surgery. You are a proud mommma and we love our first baby. :kiss: 

Btw Willow was born on 18th evening or a day earlier ! Sorry got a little confused.


----------



## fairyy

Miranda: Now we are so ready to welcome our second baby :) Good that now you have to visit to the doc every two week instead of every week :)

Bomma: I am also waiting for +opk. We almost dry humped each other on cd4 :rofl:

Natasha: You want a boy this time right ! You have a girl already. 

Kerry: Good luck with SMEP :thumbup: Hope AF leaves you soon and won't come back for next 8/9months.


----------



## Krissykat1006

thanks guys, I am pretty smitten with her, and Pal it was the 16th ( 2 days early!!)


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Miranda: Now we are so ready to welcome our second baby :) Good that now you have to visit to the doc every two week instead of every week :)
> 
> Bomma: I am also waiting for +opk. We almost dry humped each other on cd4 :rofl:
> 
> Natasha: You want a boy this time right ! You have a girl already.
> 
> Kerry: Good luck with SMEP :thumbup: Hope AF leaves you soon and won't come back for next 8/9months.

yea, i would love a boy this time but DD can do with a lil sister now as well x


----------



## wannabemomy37

KK - OMG Willow is absolutely gorgeous!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats!! :cloud9: We love our first baby!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Miranda - We are ready for our 2nd baby :) When is your due date? Do you have a name picked out? Sorry if I missed this info somewhere along the line. Yay for every 2 weeks rather than every week for now!

Lou - Enjoy your vaca!!! :happydance: Will be expecting bump pics soon after you get back :haha:

Dream - I'd also like to know if you're having any intuitions on which gender you are having? For some reason I'd wanna say team pink too lol maybe that means something!?

Bomma & Fairy - Yay for cycle buddies!! :happydance: I'm CD9 today. We :sex: last night and a little this morning (lol TMI but he didn't finish)
We waited 5 whole days to see each other so no way we could have waited any longer lol. Also my cervix was the fertile SHOW (soft, high, open, wet) so took advantage just in case I was Oing early somehow.
OPKs should be here sometime tmrw OH said, which would be perfect to start on CD10 but really not counting on catching the surge this month. We'll see :)

AFM - Sorry if I seem to be bragging, but I weighed myself this morning and it was 144.9!!! :happydance: Last weigh-in was 147.1. I'm just a little excited :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

That's excellent progress wannabe! Brag away ;)


I'm due August 11th - so a little less then two months to go! His name is gunna be James Andrew (my husband requested naming him after both our dads, and it was such a sweet thought I couldn't say no :) So, James is his dad's name--and my granddad's name ;) -- and Andrew is my dad's middle name, which my dad is so excited and tickled pink to have our baby with his middle name)

Hope everyone is doing well today, and that these cycles speed by and bring BFPs with them! The witch can take a 9 month vacation ;)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda - That's an awesome name! Nice strong and masculine :thumbup: Plus my OH is Andrew so I might be slightly biased lol You're so close to seeing him, wow!! It will come before you know it! I'm so super excited for you!! I love babies!! :cloud9: (obviously)


----------



## fairyy

Miranda: Nice name. :) and the thought put into picking this name is so wonderful. 

Wannabe: Enjoy your BD. Don't worry about your DH not finishing yet as your are yet to enter fertile window. Good to keep sperms fresh before that. :) My DH didn't come inside me properly last cycle and that too on day of positive opk. I think that screwed last cycle :growlmad:

Cd10 today and DH is sick from cold and cough since a week or more. Hope he feels better soon and ready by coming week to DTD.


----------



## jessieles

Awwwwww KK!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::hugs::crib:<3<3
Willow is absolutely gorgeous!! I bet your so loved up!!

Pickle- I know how you feel, they seem to get worse each month! But not long now and we will be raring to bd and get our bfps!

Wanabe...:happydance: well done on the weight loss, sounds like your really motivated!


----------



## loulou82baby

Kristi- she is absolutely gorgeous <3 &#9825;&#9829; I think we're all smitten :) congrats to you, Morgan, and Rand on your new, beautiful Willow! I'm glad that even though it all happened unexpected you are all healthy and safe :)

Miranda- I can't wait to meet little James now! This is so exciting! 

Natasha- then it's your turn! Eek! 

I can't wait to celebrate bfp's with the rest of you ladies! We're one day closer :)

On our way home from Boston, my phone has been dead almost this whole time (too many pics). Boston has a fantastic history and the buildings and architecture are fantastic and beautiful, but I can't say that I'd ever come back. I like the beach and blue/green water ;) but this was a great experience and we get to do Washington D.C. in 2 yrs :)

I hope you ladies are well and ill talk to you all soon :)


----------



## fairyy

Yeah Wannabe great job on weight loss :thumbup:

Ciara: Glad that you had a fabulous time. :) I have one friend there in Boston. I visited her when she was in CT (we were in NJ then). We had plans to see Boston with them. But then we moved farther from them. :(


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls, I'm pretty proud lol :)

Fairy - Yeah well he did finish last night, just not this morning (TMI? lol) Just on the off chance I O early at least we're covered lol
Sorry your DH is sick, hopefully he feels better for some :sex: That's what ruined last cycle for me I was sick and we didn't dtd enough :(

Ciara - So glad you had an awesome time!! 

I'd like to see some belly pics Natasha & Lou ;) Could use the distraction until O day haha I think this TWW is much worse than the TWW after O. At least then we can symptom spot :haha:


----------



## fairyy

I agree this TWW is worse than post "O" TWW. But a good thing is that this is when situation in our hand and we can do our best to get BFP. But it's hard work. TWW after O is just boring but I feel relaxed then. All the work is done by then. But I do go crazy sometimes a week before AF. :wacko:


----------



## wannabemomy37

They definitely both suck lol but this one bothers me more. I actually enjoy symptom spotting lol it's funny how many months I've had "symptoms" and then AF though. I'm learning that I have certain patterns in my cycle though like I have loss of appetite before AF (whereas in my chemicals I couldn't eat enough!) and Dizzy spells on O day/around ovulation. Although I also had this in my last chemical on the day I believe I implanted. :shrug: It's interesting trying to learn my body lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Glad you had a great time loulou! I've been to Boston once for a school trip, it really does have a lot of historical value. Only downside I had to it was all the construction! 

I think as far as cities goes I love NYC the most, I loved living there! But of course I'll always be a FL girl at heart, just can't beat the beaches and winters here ;)

Sending lots of baby dust to help make a sticky bean for all you ladies! They really should call it a 4week wait once you add waiting for o to happen!


----------



## loulou82baby

Thank you ladies! :flower:

It's great to be back home :) it was great to sleep in my own bed and get more than 4-5 hrs of sleep :) my DD is still sleeping, we're nearing 12 hrs right now :haha: the only thing I can't shake is this elevator/being on a boat feeling lol. It's not bad, but I feel off balance, like I'm swaying back and forth :haha:

Wannabe- keep us posted on your weight loss progress, that is awesome :)

It's great that you have figured out the feelings you get for different cycles and what they mean. There were several cycles I swore I was gonna get a bfp and definitely didn't lol. I'm keeping my fx'ed for a sticky bean for you :)

Pal- I'm sorry you didn't get to see Boston. It's a cool place, but definitely not one of my favorites. Maybe someday you a DH can take a trip there :) have you ever been to New Orleans? I think that's my favorite city I've seen and not too far from you :)

Miranda- I'd love to visit NYC one of these days! I don't think it'd be my favorite, but I would love to see it. I definitely could not handle driving there, I had a conference at the Izod center several years ago in NJ (which I guess was super close to NYC) and driving aroung there and the giants stadium was a nightmare! I experienced the worst road rage and anxiety there lol. Like I just said, my favorite is New Orleans, the beauty, the history, the tragedy, the culture, the food, the diversity- I loved it all! I love the crawfish festivals the have down south and the southern traditions :) I love FL too and would definitely choose a long term vacation there, but would love to live in MS or LA :)

I've rambled enough for the moment and I'm going to go enjoy some relaxing today :haha: 

I promise I will post a bump pic soon :)


----------



## mirandaprice

I would never drive in NYC! I drove the NJ turnpike once from the rest stop right outside the city to Cherry Hill NJ and I thought I'd have a heart attack! It's so confusing :haha:

I miss living there some days, but definitely love a suburban setting more-although I'd gladly live in the country side :)

I've never been to New Orleans, but it looks like an amazing place to visit!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh goodness I would never drive in NYC lol that's crazy talk! I have such anxiety when it comes to driving as it is lol no way for me! I've taken bus trips there though and you can spend the entire day there to enjoy it. It's quite an experience really but it's a little crazy cuz so much happens all at once, all the time lol
Never been to New Orleans but definitely want to sometime.
Yay I can't wait for bump pics!!! 

So my opks came in today! CD10 haha. So of course I went right in and POAS but it was like 5pm and was negative, just a faint 2nd line. Then OH had the idea for me to try out a pregnancy test too (LOL I think he likes POAS more than I do) so I did but obv that was negative too...Although OH saw the indent line waaaay to the left of where the 2nd line would be and he's all "babe I see 2 lines!" :dohh: I should really take a pic of him next time we do a preg test, he gets an inch away from it looking for a line. It's too funny/cute :haha: I didn't think guys got so into it? lol.

I've been having a rough day today. Just so crabby really and OH isn't helping as for whatever reason he seems like he is PMSing and we keep getting into "arguments" and just disagreeing over everything today! I dunno what it is, but I don't like it!! :nope: Just hoping the rest of the night goes smoothly cuz I'm bout to have a drink and I usually don't drink. Plus I keep having this awful stomach ache/pains that I have no idea what it is??!?! Acid reflux, stomach bug coming or what but ahh it's awful! Keels me over at times. :shrug: I dunno, today just needs to end, really...lol. Hopefully tmrw will be a better day!! 

Fairy & Bomma - Are you girls thinking of doing pineapple core this cycle for BFP? Supposedly helps baby implant when eaten 1-5dpo. I tried it last cycle but clearly didn't work, but I plan to try it again because, well, why not lol and I like pineapple ;)

KK - How's baby Willow doing?!??! Hopefully she's letting you get some sleep :hugs: Can't get over how gorgeous she is, really!

Damn that's a long post lol Lou I almost got you beat


----------



## fairyy

New Orleans sounds nice. We should plan to visit New Orleans as it's not far from here as you said Ciara. NYC is very lively. But driving there taking your own vehicle is not a good idea. We stayed in NJ and my DH used to commute daily to NYC to for work via NJ transit. I loved NJ transit ride. We used to go on weekends at times to roam around New York City. The bus ride was amazing with lovely views.

Sorry Wannabe for not so good day. Hope things are better today. :hugs:
About pineapple core I tried it once for few days. 

Today is cd12 and started POAS on opk and it was positive :shrug: I never get positive ever on cd12. We DTD yesterday for fun. We had not DTD for so long so couldn't wait till +opk. Will BD tomorrow. I am curious to POAS tomorrow. 

I love the new thread title Natasha. :thumbup::flower:


----------



## jessieles

Loulou- sounds like you had a lovely time! Have you managed to get rid of the dizzy feeling?

Fairry- it sounds brill that your bd with a positive opk!! Theres no stopping you this cycle :winkwink:

Wanabe- im sure men get their time of the month, they can be awkward buggers! I hope hes back to his happy self now!

Pickle- How are you doing?:flower:

I just saw the doc, my bloods are all normal, im ovulating etc so now just waiting for dh to have his swimmers tested, its cd7 today so we are going to start eod today! :happydance:

Kk- Hows gorgeous Willow doing? xxx


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies :)

Wannabe- I'm sorry you had such a crappy day and I hope things have gotten better since :hugs: men do pms and we all know how stressful ttc can be! 

It's hilarious that he squints at the tests just like we do :haha: mine definitely didn't get into poas, he just thought I was crazy lol, so I didn't show him anymore tests until the definite bfp.

Fx'ed for a + opk and :sex: marathon soon ;)

Pal- that's strange that you got a + opk so early! Which opk's did you use? I really hope you catch that egg! And hopefully your DH is on board for some more :sex: ;)

Miranda- happy 33 weeks! It's so easy for me to remember your week changes since we both change weeks on Monday :) I hope you are feeling well and able to get some sleep!

Jessie- I still feel like I'm on a boat lol. I'm fine if I'm sitting but standing is awful! Yesterday was the worst, I thought I was going to get sick! I feel bad for the ppl that deal with motion sickness all the time, this is my first experience with it and it certainly sucks! I've read that it usually goes away within a few days to a few weeks, I may try taking a dramamine to see if it helps. Thank you for asking :)

I'm glad all of your bloods came back good! Fx'ed that dh's SA comes back great too! 

Woo hoo for eod starting! I'm pretty jealous, I really miss having lots of :sex: :haha: it was a nice break at first, but now it's like hello, I still have needs :haha:

Fx'ed that you guys catch the egg and you don't need the SA! :)

Kristi- I hope all is well and Willow is allowing you some sleep :) she is gorgeous! 

Natasha, Pickle, Bomma, bdb84 (did I miss anyone?)- how are all of you ladies? 

I hope everyone has a great day! It's a busy week for us, today is the last full day of school, followed by 3 half days, DD's graduation and my u/s are on Thursday and my Dad is coming for a visit Wednesday or Thursday, I'm so excited! :) I definitely recommend a Doppler in between dr's appts, it has helped the anxiety and anticipation a ton! It does require patience and learning, but it's well worth it :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - Men certainly do PMS :haha: hope your OH is out of his funk and you get some good BD in!

I used the subway in NY, no way on earth would you catch me driving a car through the city - the taxi driver's alone freak me out! 


Pal - Early +OPK could mean good things this cycle!! I know a few ladies that O'd earlier and got their BFPs, so keeping fingers tightly crossed for you this cycle! And how great to have gotten a fun BD in before knowing it was positive ;)

Jessie - Glad to hear your bloods came back normal, but bummer they couldn't find a fixable issue. Hopefully you DH's sperm comes back good, and it's just a matter of timing after that! TTC can be incredibly stressful and I'm absolutely sure it makes getting pregnant more difficult when under stress. Sending lots of baby dust, and keeping fingers crossed for a BFP!

Loulou - Happy 10 weeks! (I hadn't noticed we both change weeks same day, very easy to remember now :) ) Maybe you can try motion sickness bands to help with the dizzy feeling? I know it helps some ladies. Can't wait to see your new scan! Are you bringing your kids with you?

Pickle, Bomma, bdb84 - hope you ladies are having promising cycles this month, dropping off lots of baby dust for you!

KK - It seems Willow is already a week old! Time flys so quickly, hope you and your family are enjoying every minute of her :cloud9:

Dream - Are you going to wait to do a gender scan until 20 weeks, or go for a private one sooner? You've only got a little over 5 weeks until half way!

AFM - the excitement is settling in, and I'm over the moon happy to be so close to having my little boy here! 7 more weeks until my due date!


----------



## fairyy

These are the opk you sent, Ciara. Today I wiped some good amount of red cm after excercing. Sorry for TMI. Same thing is happening to me almost every month. I am worried now. Is this ovulation spotting is normal !!!

Here are the pics taken around 4.30pm yesterday from same sample after 4hour hold. We DTD almost 24hour before that. I will take one more opk today around same time in the evening.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pickletilly

Nice and positive fairyy! Good luck :) 

How are we all ladies? 

Lou is your tummy still growing quickly? I would def get one of those Doppler things :) 

Jessie I'm okay, tend to go a bit quiet until near o, so sorry if I'm a bit distant! My positive energy only returns around cd14 lol. 

Dream how's preggo life treating you? Feeling all good? Can't believe you're in second tri!

KK hope you're doing well with little one, we definitely look forward to more cute photos :winkwink:

Miranda how long do you have left? Can you do your shoelaces up? :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - I'd say those are definitely positive!

Pickle - only 7 weeks! Thankfully I can still reach my feet (but I wear sandals anyway ;) ) I'm sure I look awkward getting dressed though, as bending isn't easy...just possible :haha:


----------



## fairyy

Kerry::hi: All set for SMEP ? 

Ciara: Busy and exciting week for you. :) But you are still feeling those motion sickness ! Hope it goes away soon. 

Miranda: Only 7weeks till full term. :baby:

Jessie: :thumbup: for all normal results. Hope your DH SA comes clean too. Are you following SMEP or EOD this time ?

Natasha: We want a bump pic from you too hun. 

bd84, Bomma, Wannabe, where are you ladies ???

Kristi: How you and Willow is doing ?

AFM: TMI... I am again bleeding/spotting. Its like same kind of feeling before AF without pain. I feel like something is up there and running to bathroom and when I checked there is blood on my undies. I need to wear a a liner for this. Then again bled while sitting on toilet. I don't feel romantic when I spot or bleed. :cry: :shrug:


----------



## mirandaprice

Ive heard of bleeding during ovulation, but on that same note I'd mention it to your dr, just incase it is something else (although I'm hoping its just a strong o of course! )


----------



## fairyy

I think its getting little heavier (definitely more than spotting) due to this high intensity cardio. Anyways hoping my egg is ready to pop up today or tomorrow. Planning to BD tonight and again Wednesday night to cover our bases. Does that sound ok ? :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Well well well what an update I have for you girls
That stomach pain I was having ended up being appendicitis so looks like we won't have much of a chance this month as far as TTC goes 
Ah well. OH is being supportive as usual and is just here helping me feel better. Achey but no need to take my meds yet even. I'm so tough haha ;)

Fairy - I wonder what that bleeding could be. Some people get mid-cycle spotting randomly, some during O and some when baby implants but I would let your doc know if it seems more than light spotting just in case maybe it's a cyst or something?

Happy 10 weeks Lou and 33 weeks Miranda! Natasha are you 15 weeks now? Yay for pregnant mommas!

KK - hope you and gorgeous baby Willow are doing fab! :flower:


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh no wannabe! 

I hope your drs are keeping a close eye on you, my husband's mom had her appendix burst and she ended up in the ICU for almost a week, it was so scary!


----------



## fairyy

Opk is negative today. I was expecting the test line to be darker than control line today as yesterday the lines were same in color. That's the pattern for me. The first day of positive both the lines are of same color, the O day test line darker and the next day again lines are of same color. I get three days of positives. My guess is I am ovulating today. WTH !!!

I would take one more opk tonight just in case I missed the surge. But I took it after four hour hold like yesterday.


----------



## erinlynnak

I'm 7dpo!!! Praying this is the month!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- I am taking DD with me to my appt (and my OH of course :haha: ). My Dad will be here, so DS can stay with him :) it's too long for him to try and sit still lol. I will definitely post pics, I actually have bump pics waiting in my e-mail to post when I get on the computer :)

Pal- did you try one of the other ones you usually do? Maybe the others weren't catching your surge early enough :shrug:

There are a lot of women that spot during ovulation hun, I wouldn't be too worried. It's only spotting for like a day or so right?

I hope you and DH are able to get some more bd in ;) catch that egg!

Pickle- it's hard for me to judge my bump size and how fast it's growing lol. It's there ;) I'll post a pic from 9 weeks and a 10 week pic too :)

Are you sticking to smep this cycle? It really is a great plan! :) fx'ed extra tightly!


----------



## loulou82baby

loulou82baby said:


> Miranda- I am taking DD with me to my appt (and my OH of course :haha: ). My Dad will be here, so DS can stay with him :) it's too long for him to try and sit still lol. I will definitely post pics, I actually have bump pics waiting in my e-mail to post when I get on the computer :)
> 
> I'll look and see if I can find the bands if this doesn't stop soon, thank you! :)
> 
> Pal- did you try one of the other ones you usually do? Maybe the others weren't catching your surge early enough :shrug:
> 
> There are a lot of women that spot during ovulation hun, I wouldn't be too worried. It's only spotting for like a day or so right?
> 
> I hope you and DH are able to get some more bd in ;) catch that egg! You still can do it tonight and tomorrow if you're up to it :) you never know, keep doing an opk a day just incase also.
> 
> And if you're bleeding turned into more than spotting, I would definitely give the dr a quick call and see if they're concerned. :hugs:
> 
> Pickle- it's hard for me to judge my bump size and how fast it's growing lol. It's there ;) I'll post a pic from 9 weeks and a 10 week pic too :)
> 
> Are you sticking to smep this cycle? It really is a great plan! :) fx'ed extra tightly!

Wannabe- I just read that you have appendicitis! I'm so sorry and I'm glad you caught it before your appendix burst. You poor honey! Use this cycle to rest up and let your OH take care of you. Big :hugs: heal fast!

Edit- idk how or why I replied to my post, it was supposed to be an edit so I could add on to what I wrote :dohh: sorry ladies!


----------



## loulou82baby

erinlynnak said:


> I'm 7dpo!!! Praying this is the month!!

Good luck to you hun! :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Good luck erin, hope this is your cycle for a bfp!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I am back again. Yes, I was very lucky we caught it before it ruptured. It was pretty close. 
Here is my ramble of an adventure if you'd like to read it. Kinda long.


Spoiler
I just thought I had heartburn/indigestion about 2 inches above my belly button directly in the middle, that was at 9pm Saturday and then by 10:30 it had moved to the right side, still up top and then like 11pm it was down low on the right side and when OH pressed it I wanted to cry/punch him so he took me to the ER. Since I was still talking fine and had a pain level of only 6 or 7 they made me wait about 20 minutes in waiting room before going to a room (skipped triage) and then the nurse said yep sounds like classic appendicitis and the doctor then said yep sounds like it. They did blood work and my white count was super high meaning infection and then I had a CT scan and that confirmed appendicitis. Apparently it was crazy timing since there were 5 more people with appendicitis also and 2 had to be emergency surgeries so I had to be pushed back to wait. I was having extreme anxiety because I've never had surgery before and they made me wait so long...I finally had surgery Sunday at 11am and then remember waking up around 3 in SEVERE pain/uncomfortable. They gave me like 3 doses of pain meds to help relieve me. Then my legs felt like they went numb and I couldn't pee at all but knew I had to. I sat for a good 20 minutes to get my pee to come out, otherwise they were going to get a catheter and at that point I wouldn't have cared since I just felt my bladder sooo full it needed to come out. It was awful. Then my OH's parents came to see me too and I was at my worst, it was quite embarrassing really lol also when I finally peed there was a TON of mucus (probably EWCM) and I actually said that to the nurse/my mom lol :dohh: I was saying waaay too much really lol. So anyways I had to spend the night again and I was finally released on Monday (yesterday) at 1pm. Longest time of my life in a hospital! So glad to be home. I was doing so great until 4am this morning and I needed 2 painkillers. They have since helped and then just been extremely exhausted and achey. So thirsty but not really eating much solids these days. Crackers and yogurt and scrambled eggs type food is all for now. Still having a little trouble peeing in the sense that it hurts my muscles to release the pee. It sucks since I'm drinking so much clearly I need to pee a lot too. Ha. Aaaanyways, I am doing ok so far. 
Off to take another nap now, lol :sleep:

Can't wait for belly pics Ciara and Natasha!! And even Miranda, that'd be soo cute!!
Hope you other girls are okay, sorry I seem to be taking over this thread with my issues and not even TTC lol did the bleeding stop yet, fairy? Hope you got some :sex: in since you had positive opks!

I'm just going to assume I am ovulating/near it now but then again with the surgery I might have a messed up cycle, right? Either way OH and I are okay with skipping this month (do we even have a choice lol) I am just hoping I will be healed enough by the 4th of July as we are going to Block Island for my bday celebration (bday is the 5th!) and I want to be able to walk, swim, sunbathe, etc. 
Follow up surgeon appt is July 1st and doc appt I had sceduled for the 2nd about my meds but will likely use that as a follow up from surgery also with him.
Okay, I've rambled quite enough.
Nap time for me!
Hope you ladies are well and having lots of babymaking :sex:!!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Erin good luck! How long have you been in the TTC game? :dust:

Wannabe, that sucks!! I hope you have a speedy recovery :hugs:

Lou I will be doing smep again, although we start eod on Friday and the boy will be hungover from the night befores work do lol it will be tough to get him in the mood! I'm ordering softcups now :) and some conception vitamins. I'm really hoping softcups are the answer as I think I'm gonna give the doctors a miss this month. I will think about it between now and fri. Like a few ladies have said, it can take months to get a referral. 

I hate waiting for o, it's so much crappier than TWW! My AF is only just tailing off. 7 days!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello ladies

How is everyone?

Wanabe omg glad they found it before it ruptured. Hope u heal quickly soon :hugs: xx

Fairy i know some ladies have light bleeding during O but i would run it by ur doc just to make sure that everything is k. Good luck x

Jessie how r u hun ? hope k

Miranda happy 33 weeks hun :happydance:

loulou happy 10 weeks hun

Pickle how are u? hope k? I have an almost full box of softcups that i can send u if u are interested. i only used about 4 and won't be needing it any time soon. 

Welcome erin and good luck x

Afm sorry i have been missing in action i did my driving test today and i passed :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am sooooo happy. i have been stressing over it for the past couple of weeks. I am glad that it is over and i can relax and enjoy lol. I will try and update the bump pic lol.

Good luck to all and tons of baby dust xx :happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## fairyy

Wannabe: Oh hun, sorry that you are going through all these. It sounds very painful. I hope the surgery helped. :hugs:
Take time, try to relax and breathe. Don't even bother about TTC. Health comes first and having a supportive DH by your side is just great. Snuggle with him and take good care of yourself. TTC can wait till next month. You will be better by your Birthday weekend. :hug:

Kerry: I hope the softcup helps. What are the conception vitamins ? Are these like prenatal vitamins or something else ?

Welcome Erin. :flower:

AFM: There was some brown cm today when checked. Seems its stopping. Yes Ciara, its for a day or two around ovulation. That's a nice idea actually to check with other brand opk but I don't have those. We did not BD yesterday. DH was not fully recovered and I did not want to pressurize him and make him feel like just a sperm making machine. But I am not so happy about it though. It was day of ovulation and BD did not happen. :growlmad:

He said he has weak/abnormal sperm as he is being sick this time. He will send his super healthy :spermy: next time and fertilize my egg. :dohh:


----------



## fairyy

Yay Natasha :happydance: for passing driving test :flower:

I don't drive much. I have to start driving more frequently to get that confidence behind the wheel.


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - glad they got your appendix out before it was too late, my husband's mom had been submitted into the ER and they waited too long to do her surgery and it burst while she was in the hospital. They didn't even tell us until we called around midnight to check and they said she was in ICU.

Hope you recover quickly!

Pickle - hope the soft cups do the trick!

Dream - congrats on passing your drivers test!


Spoiler



I put a bump pic in the spoiler above :)


----------



## fairyy

That's a cute bump, Miranda :flower:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Cuuuuuuuute Miranda xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Miranda your bump is lovely! Perfect. I know that's weird to say about someone's belly but I think it's a woman thing.. Anyway, lovely and neat :) 

Dream that would be amazing! I will inbox you :) 

Fairyy they're Seven Seas 'trying for a baby' vitamins. Like pregnacare. But those are like bloody horse pills!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Miranda your bump is lovely! Perfect. I know that's weird to say about someone's belly but I think it's a woman thing.. Anyway, lovely and neat :)
> 
> Dream that would be amazing! I will inbox you :)
> 
> Fairyy they're Seven Seas 'trying for a baby' vitamins. Like pregnacare. But those are like bloody horse pills!

k cool x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda how cute!! Thanks for sharing! :D

Dream - congrats on passing your driving test!! That's exciting!!

I've read good things about softcups. Let us know how it goes - I might look into those in the next few cycles also.

I had the most EWCM I've ever had in my entire life today lol. It was also mixed with creamy CM too though so not sure exactly if I am ovulating or just side effect from surgery/medication. Maybe everything will be delayed for me or something lol :shrug: I better recover fully before I get a bump lol oooh my my belly is soo super sore just thinkin bout it. I feel like I had a C-section or something lol but of course I've never had one so perhaps a bad comparison.


----------



## fairyy

Ha ha you sound cute. Thinking and doing all those comparisons. :)
I would say recover fully and then you can BD as much as you want. ;) EWCM would appear again then. Btw last cycle antibiotic gave me yeast infection and as a result there was plenty light creamy colored cm which I confused with ewcm. 

AFM: Took opk and sure enough it was negative. So I think I am 1dpo. AF will be here on 15dpo. So I am expecting a 27day cycle this time. If I would not have tested on cd12, then I would have missed my surge totally. Anyways we did not take any advantage of that as we only DTD on day before the positive test. Anyways now I can only wait for next cycle. Btw I think I have caught cold/sore throat from DH.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Swinging by wishing all you lovely ladies the best of luck!! Dealin with some PPD over here, but I have a great support system with my hubby so I will be back in tip top shape in no time!


----------



## mirandaprice

Hope you recover from the PPD quickly KK!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Swinging by wishing all you lovely ladies the best of luck!! Dealin with some PPD over here, but I have a great support system with my hubby so I will be back in tip top shape in no time!

:hugs: Hope u recover soon Hun and kisses to lil willow and of cos Rand xx


----------



## jessieles

Miranda- Lovely Bump Pic, like Pickle said, you do look lovely and neat! :flower:

Fairry- Im going for eod, im on cd 9 today so might start opking tomorrow for the next week as last month i o'd much earlier than i thought i would. Im sure as you bd'd when you had a positive opk, you are still in with a good chance! dont stress!:hugs:

Wanabe- that sounds horrendous! Make sure you put your feet up and relax, take a month of not worrying about ttc, your health comes first!

Erin- welcome to the group! Hopefully you'll get your BFP this cycle!

Pickle- lots of babydust to you! :dust:
arrrggghhh i hope this is the last month we'll be saying this to each other!

Dream - :happydance::happydance:well done hun!! youll be out and about everywhere now! :happydance:

Kk :hugs: lots of hugs to you and baby Willow xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks Jessie. How are u? Eod is a good plan. Hope this is the cycle for u Hun. Good luck xx


----------



## jessieles

I'm good thanks Dream, trying to plan trips with the dh to make sure my mind isnt on ttc only and its part of my life not my whole life. Hopefully I'll relax more then! cd10 today so getting as much bd in over the next week as possible haha!


----------



## loulou82baby

Wannabe- that sounds awful! I'm so glad you're on the road to recovery and I'm hoping you feel great for your bday weekend! :hugs: definitely skip the bd until you're healed, you don't want to hurt yourself anymore. This way you'll be ready to go next cycle :)

Natasha- congrats on the driving test! And happy 15 weeks! I hope you're doing well :)

Pickle- waiting to o sucks! I hope the soft cups are the ticket fx'ed! Those vitamins sound good, a lot of women have had luck with similar ones :)

Pal- you still got one bd in, there's always a chance! I hope you and DH feel better soon hun! Hopefully it doesn't last as long for you as it has for him. My OH was actually not feeling well when we conceived, so you never know! :hugs:

I'm glad the bleeding slowed down :) I'm hoping it just means strong o!

Miranda- beautiful bump! :) I look forward to it and at the same time I know how uncomfortable it is :haha: but with my DS my bump was A LOT bigger lol. Not too much longer!

Jessie- I think that's the best way to do it :) when we consume ourselves with ttc, we lose track of our lives and our love. I really hope this cycle is also the last time we are hoping for bfp's for everyone! It would be awesome if all you ladies were due around the same time! :) fx'ed hun!

Kristi- I'm sorry you're going through PPD and I hope with your great support system it doesn't last too long! You know you have big :hugs: coming from all of us! I hope the rest of your family is doing well. What does Rand think about Willow? I bet he just adores her :)

I'm sorry if I missed anything or anyone! I start to lose stuff after the first few posts :haha: baby brain I'm blaming it on! Lol

My Dad is coming sometime today, I'm excited and nervous! Idk why I'm nervous to tell him about the baby lol, it's not like I'm 16 and had an oopsie! :haha: dumb. My kids are super excited to see them and their dogs (2+ my 3= 5 again! Totally bananas! ) my house is going to be nuts :dohh: 

Tomorrow we have Sarai's 6th grade graduation and my dr's appt, can't wait! 

Sorry in advance if I'm quiet for a few days, I'm going to do my best to post a pic for you after my appt tomorrow :) and as soon as I finish this post I'm going to upload a bump shot :)

I hope you ladies have a good day and I'm sending you all big :hugs: we'll make it through the rough times, know you always have a shoulder to lean on :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

9weeks



10weeks


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ciara - How cute!!! My tummy looks about the same but it's just bloat/swollen now hehe. Can't believe a tiny baby is in there! Yay!

KK - Sorry about PPD sweetie but glad you have a good support system. Wishing you the best. Give Willow hugs&kisses please!!

Good luck girls doing EOD is a good idea can't really go wrong there. Hope you all get BFPs but if this isn't your month I'll still be with you for next month, ha. Boo for losing a whole month! Oh well it's not the end of the world :)

So TMI WARNING but surgery was Sunday morn and I still haven't gone to the bathroom (BM) and I am going crazy! Ughh it's awful! Been trying everything and nothing is working just yet. Not to mention I'm scared it's going to hurt like a bitch cuz all my stomach muscles are so super weak. Ah well.

:dust::dust::dust: all around!!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe- try apply juice. It was the only thing that helped me 'go' when I couldn't. 

Loulou- such a cute little bump already! 

Jessie - it's so hard to relax about ttc, but I hope you're able to so you can enjoy other things in thr meantime!

Pal - once before o is all it takes! Hope you and your dh feel better!


----------



## mirandaprice

Loulou- I was nervous to tell my dad too :haha:


----------



## jessieles

Loulou- aww what a lovely little bump :flower: i bet its lovely to be showin! Sounds like you have a busy time at the mo, good luck with telling your dad, i bet hell be over the moon for you!

Wanabe- I was told apples and apple juice too! Aww i hope you dont suffer too much! :hugs:

Miranda- i feel more relaxed this cycle, dh seems to be on board for eod atm too which is helpin, and he usually really cynical but last night he said "i got a good feeling about this cycle" which is lovely to hear because i suppose when your ttc you need as much hope as you can get or else youd give up! How are you feeling now anyway? xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

Been there Wannabe! I went 5 days without going and I was about to freak out, I just drank as much water as I could...the next morning I finally went and it wasn't as bad as I had envisioned it in my head lol

Jessie, being relaxed is a good thing, TTC is such a stressful thing that just taking it one day at a time is sometimes what the body needs!

Loving all these bump pics :D I miss my bump a little bit.

I still have a bit to catch up on, but I feel much better now...turns out, it wasn't so much PPD but (quick back story I had severe PPD with my first) so I was trying to be proactive and get on an anti depressant to keep it from happening again. Well the one my dr gave me made my anxiety flare and I ended up in a massive panic attack for 3 days. Much better now, so thank you for the well wishes...they worked! 
Willow is doing great, I'm just in love with her, and it makes me anxious for all you ladies to experience this wonderful high. Rand is finally warming up to her. He just kinda stayed away at first but this morning after she fed he climbed up in my lap and just looked at her...it was sweet.

I look forward to catching up with everyone and can't wait to see more BFPs!


----------



## jessieles

KK- I'm glad your feeling better! It sounds like bliss at the mo! That's so sweet of Rand! awww it makes me smile!

Pickle- I've been trying to temp, its driving me mad, I am trying to record it on FF so that i have a chart, but when i enter my temp in it says 'your setting are set to Celsius and this doesnt seem right' so i change my setting to Farenheit and it says the same thing. I think im recording them right but i want a chart. grr! Hope your doing well xxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Aww kk, glad u r feeling better. So sweet of Rand, bet he will be a protective big bro. How is lil willow? Hope feeding alright? If u don't mind me asking, are u breastfeeding?


----------



## Pickletilly

Lush bump Lou :D

KK willow sounds amazing and totally worth it all :) 

Jessie can you link me to your chart? What have your past few readings been? I'm sure you know but if they're around 36.0 then that's celcius and if it's 95.0 or something, that's Fahrenheit.


----------



## mirandaprice

So glad to hear its not PPD this time KK! And it's great it seems Rand it warming up to his new sister, I've no doubt he'll be a great big brother!

Jessie - I'm glad you feel more relaxed! 

Dream - I forget if I said already, but, happy 15 weeks!

I hope the rest of you ladies are relaxing and having a mostly stress free wait til "o" and/or tww! Lots of babydust to you all. I'll be keeping you ladies in my thoughts and keeping fingers crossed for some BFPs!!

afm - my baby shower is tomorrow!! And I'm beyond excited! And, it seems my dad will be done with construction in my house in the next two weeks! Which is such a load off my mind, I've been stressing it wouldn't be done before baby got here--I don't wanna bring baby home to a construction zone!


----------



## Pickletilly

Yay Miranda :happydance: baby showers are the best! 
That's great that your house will be ready, I can feel your relief. 

Afm, instead of starting eod on cd10 (today) we started on the odd numbered days lol. I know it doesn't matter. The boy was tipsy last night and he's always so much more loving with bd like that hehe who could resist :haha:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dream I was Breastfeeding but when I started needing to use Xanax to take the edge of the anxiety attacks off I stopped...I have done lots of research and I can still breastfeed on Wellbutrin, but in the meantime I am pumping and dumping till I don't need the Xanax to manage my anxiety. And 15 weeks already!! Eeek you are just moving along! Exciting :D

Pickle, some of the best BDing I've had was initiated with alcohol....I don't think its just tequila that makes the clothes come off!

Jessie, temping was hard for me too my main problem was doing it at the same time everyday! Poor FF hated me with all the open circles lol

Enoy the baby shower Miranda, and drink a few glasses of punch for me...my favorite part of showers and parties is the punch LOL!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls - Thinking of you all!
Hope everyone is doing well. I am on the road to recovery but now have an itchy rash around my incision ugh always something lol. :shrug: Went back to surgeon on Wednesday and he took off the tape that was holding my stitches in or something (OUCH) but I went there originally to check for infection as it has been having a little discharge. Supposedly it looks great and normal. But now this rash is making me wonder. Ah well. Next appt is July 1st and then my reg doc on July 2nd lol. 
Supposed to be going to Block Island on the 4th of July but really don't know if I'll be able to now :( Trying SOOOO hard to recover quickly but still it would be so much walking and my back hurts after like 10 mins of standing up.
I think all that stretchy CM was fertile as it was a ton of it for just those 2 days and now it's gone. Took OPK on the 2nd day of it and it was negative but that would be true if I was already ovulating, right? Sucks now that this month I have to wait all over again lol but I told OH I can't imagine having sex again any time soon :haha: He totally understands. Apparently this is pretty similar to having a C-section but goodness I couldn't lift a baby now and my incision is like half the size lol


----------



## jessieles

:hi: girlies!

Pickle- I might give up with the temping, i suppose using the opk's tell me when im ovulating and im finding it hard to temp at the same time everyday.
Woohoo to us trying eod, were gonna be knackerd in a weeks time haha!

Miranda- Have a lovely time at your baby shower!! I bet youll have a fab time xx:baby:

Wanabe- Awww i really feel for you! Just take your time with your recovery, your health is important! Youll be strong then for ttc again!:hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Aww wanabe, I feel ur pain. Please take it easy, wishing u a speedy recovery x

KK cool. I tried to pump with DD but didn't really work out for me cos i was using manual pump but i am going to buy an electric pump this time .

Miranada :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Baby shower wooooohooooo. I luv baby showers. enjoy sweety x

Fairy how are u sweety

Loulou how did ur appointment go? Hope it went well? Don't forget to post scan pic x

Jessie, erin and pickle how are u ladies?


----------



## loulou82baby




----------



## Dreambaby69

Aww loulou lovely scan pics. If i have to guess by the nub on ur first scan, i would say boy lol xx


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies!

I couldn't type on my computer, my space bar isn't working :dohh:

Wannabe- I hope you are able to go soon. Lots of water and apple juice is the best way to go! I hope you are able to heal a ton by the 4th and enjoy your bday on the 5th regardless if you are able to go to the castle or not. Is the rash where the tape was? It could just be a reaction to the adhesive, my DD gets that. Big :hugs:

Kristi- I love your new avatar! She is just beautiful :) I'm glad Rand is warming up to her! And I'm glad it turned out not to be PPD, I'm sure that was an extremely nerve wracking time for you though! So happy things are better for you now :hugs: enjoy your little one, you know how fast they grow! :hugs:

Pickle- you're so funny :) I like odd days, I happen to be the only one out of my kids and OH that has an odd bday :) all that matters is those swimmers are there :)

Miranda- I hope you have a fantastic baby shower and get lots of cute little boy goodies! :) and I'm glad the construction will be done soon, that will be a huge relief for you :hugs:

Jessie- that's so weird about FF! I wonder what's up with that? I hope you get it all figured out and I'm glad that your DH is so on board and positive! :hugs:

Natasha- how are you? 

Afm- my appt went great! I really love my ob! I forgot how personal he makes every appt and pregnancy. He spent over an hr with me, and some of it was just talking and joking around lol. He dated me at 10w 6d on Thursday, but that's not even possible since we didn't bd until cd 12 and he's say we conceived on cd 11 :haha: I'm going to go with it since it gives me a few more days until I have to get induced. We talked about that and he said he won't let me go much past 41 weeks because it's not safe. But I know he won't push me early because he knows how I feel and he'll be on a mission trip to the Dominican Republic for the beginning of January. He kept saying I hope you hold out until your due date (now January 16th) lol. I might be nervous if it was my first, but I know there are other ppl that are capable of delivering at the hospital :) 

Now for the fun stuff, I will take any and all gender guesses :) I know it's too early to tell, but guessing is fun! My next appt is at almost 15 weeks on July 24th, I'm hoping to get a good potty shot :)

Have a great day ladies! Baby :dust: to all trying, good healing vibes, preggers try and stay comfy, and new little one and new mommy stay happy and healthy! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Lou - I'd also say :blue: based on both nub and skull theory!! 

Miranda - I hope you get lots of nice cute and helpful things for baby James!! I love baby showers even though I've only been to 2 I think lol. Also glad your construction will be done before he arrives; you don't need the added stress of that right now :hugs:

Dream - How are you doing hun? Hope that little baby is kicking away! You should start to feel movements soon yay! :happydance:

Yes the rash is where the tape was so hoping that's all it is. I've kept it un-covered now for a few days and I'm thinking it might also be a heat-rash or something too. It seems to be spreading a little but my mom doesn't seem concerned and says I'm just over-worrying because I've never had surgery/stitches before. :shrug: I haven't had the need to take the pain killers for a couple days now; just took a regular tylenol but I also had a slight headache the other day too. so :happydance: for no more awful meds lol TMI but the apple juice/water (about 3 or 4 32oz Gatorade bottles/day) didn't work naturally and I thought I was going to explode so I had to use some "medicine" help to get me to go, and it still wasn't a whole lot but that's ok. I just started eating 3x a day again and have been able to walk around the house more, but it's still hard so not pushing it.
Thinking of just cancelling our trip to Block Island because although I'm getting better I'm not going to want to exert myself that much and definitely won't be able to walk around in the heat all day long. But that's okay - I will still get my bday dinner I'm sure :winkwink: lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

Great ultrasound pics! I'm joining the boy club with my guess. Can't wait till we know what you are Dream are having!!

Listen to your body Wanabe, if you think you need to cancel the weekend then do it. :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Bump as promised
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pickletilly

Beautiful scans Lou!! They're great! Little one looks cute already :) 
I am also going with boy :haha:

Jessie if it's stressing you out I would give it up, but everyone's first chart looks a bit rollercoastery. Maybe give it a few more tries? Are you setting an alarm? Remember not to get up out of bed or anything before you take it. I always out my thermo next to my phone closest to me so when I have to turn off alarm I tend to hit the thermo first as a reminder.


----------



## Pickletilly

Dreambaby69 said:


> Bump as promised

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lovely!!


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- beautiful bump! :) I can't wait until mine is nice and round like yours and Miranda's!

Wannabe- I agree with Kristi, listen to your body. A bday dinner is still a great treat :)

I'm glad you got to go, even if it was just a little. It'll get better, just don't force it :hugs:

Looks like everyone is voting boy, the only vote for girl I got was from my DD lol, and only because she wants a girl :haha: I would honestly be shocked if it was a girl, but I'd still be happy :) 

Have a great night ladies :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pal- how are you hun? I hope you're feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Bump as promised

You have a sweet little bump going :)


----------



## jessieles

Loulou- gorgeous scan pics! Im gonna guess baby girl :flower: I bet it was lovely seeing your little baba !

Kk- i love your avatar pic, Willow is absolutely gorgeous!

Dream- lovely little bump you have coming along :happydance:

Pickle- ive kinda given up with temping. still waiting for my positive opk at the mo, cd14 for me today. hows your cycle going?

Hope your ok fairry xxx


----------



## mirandaprice

Loulou - lovely scans, little bean is looking very baby like now! I'm gunna guess girl ;)

Dream - Cute bump! It'll be so nice and round!

Getting close to "o" for a lot of you ladies now! Keeping fingers crossed for TWW ending in BFPs!!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Natasha - What a cute bump!!! Thanks for sharing :flower: Do you have scan pics so we can guess gender off of that? I remember having a girly feeling for you regardless. It's so fun guessing :haha:

Jessie - I wouldn't stress too much over temping really. If you want to do it just try for a few cycles and expect your chart to look funny at first but then you can decide if it's worth it or not. Although this is coming from someone who doesn't yet temp lol but I'd give it a chance still :thumbup: Either way hope you get your pos opk soon!!

Pal & Bomma - Are you girlies getting your :sex: on?? lol I hope you guys catch those eggies!!

AFM - I finally am "normal" with #2s lol :happydance: I had an awesome day yesterday..Woke up feeling wonderful. Was able to go up and down the stairs twice with alternating feet! I used to just walk like a little kid making sure not to lift my right leg too much cuz it was super sore, but not anymore!! :happydance: Saw OH yesterday and spent the day with him - 10 months together! And we totally had sexy time lmao it was quite the experience as I could barely move so it was just nice and slow and felt amazing after over a week without lol He wasn't able to finish so can't really count it as BD but it was fun regardless lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

wannabemomy37 said:


> Natasha - What a cute bump!!! Thanks for sharing :flower: Do you have scan pics so we can guess gender off of that? I remember having a girly feeling for you regardless. It's so fun guessing :haha:
> 
> Jessie - I wouldn't stress too much over temping really. If you want to do it just try for a few cycles and expect your chart to look funny at first but then you can decide if it's worth it or not. Although this is coming from someone who doesn't yet temp lol but I'd give it a chance still :thumbup: Either way hope you get your pos opk soon!!
> 
> Pal & Bomma - Are you girlies getting your :sex: on?? lol I hope you guys catch those eggies!!
> 
> AFM - I finally am "normal" with #2s lol :happydance: I had an awesome day yesterday..Woke up feeling wonderful. Was able to go up and down the stairs twice with alternating feet! I used to just walk like a little kid making sure not to lift my right leg too much cuz it was super sore, but not anymore!! :happydance: Saw OH yesterday and spent the day with him - 10 months together! And we totally had sexy time lmao it was quite the experience as I could barely move so it was just nice and slow and felt amazing after over a week without lol He wasn't able to finish so can't really count it as BD but it was fun regardless lol

Yea my scan is on page 77. Can't post again cos i am using my phone. When i compared this scan to my DD's, they are completely different especially the skull. But we will see in 4 weeks (not that i am counting )


----------



## Dreambaby69

Miranda how was ur baby shower? Hope u had a lovely time?

wanabe good that u had some sexy time

Jessie temping just need getting used to, it is usually wacky initially but once u get the timing sorted then u r half way there. It can be stressful a times, i remember skipping it in some cycles as it was stressing me out lol.

pal where are u?

loulou how are u?

pickle how is eod working out?


----------



## mirandaprice

My baby shower was great! I posted photos of the gifts I got in my journal (link is in the spoiler)

Everyone seemed to have a good time :)


Loulou - happy 11 weeks!

Wannabe - glad you're feeling better and got some BD in, even if it wasn't complete, it's great that it was fun ;)


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> My baby shower was great! I posted photos of the gifts I got in my journal (link is in the spoiler)
> 
> Everyone seemed to have a good time :)
> 
> 
> Loulou - happy 11 weeks!
> 
> Wannabe - glad you're feeling better and got some BD in, even if it wasn't complete, it's great that it was fun ;)

wow u got tons of stuff and that cake looked yummy lol xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Ooo Miranda those cakes look amazing. I love cake. :blush:

Dream I find eod quite easy now. A few cycles a go it was exhausting but I think it's fun now :haha: we had a bit of a hiccup with it the other day and bd a day late but I'm not bothered, that's no where near o :) 

How are the bumps ladies? Any weird cravings??


----------



## mirandaprice

It was really good! I normally don't like cake much, but the frosting was so so so delicious!

When do you normally "o" pickle? I'm having a bad case of baby brain and can't seem to remember anything :haha:


----------



## Pickletilly

Ugh, I made little cheesecakes the other day but all I want now is cake! Proper cake! I blame you :haha:

Cd19 usually, though last time it was cd20. I'm a late o-er I guess.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Natasha - Oops I guess I missed your scan before, sorry!! I think I see a girly nub? The skull doesn't look too definite though so hard to say but I'd still say girl for you. 4 weeks does seem a while away, just hang in there. :hugs: 

Also curious if you or Ciara are having any cravings?? Or Miranda did/are you experiencing any cravings?

Pickle - I'm sure going 2 days instead of EOD isn't going to hurt too much, and as you said it's not that close to your O then. They say sperm can live up to 6 days so the next few times you guys do it will count ;)

Yeah I'm glad we experienced some physical time lol it was just too long for both of us :haha: Something tells me this cycle is going to be messed up anyways because I think I was actually in my fertile period when I had my surgery last week, as next AF should be due around the 12th July. Just hoping it's not a week earlier and I get it on my bday lol not like it truly matters but that wouldn't be a nice present lol
Those 2 days after surgery were the only days I had that EWCM and TONS of it, so I'm assuming that was O, meaning we likely missed it, however we did do it a few days before that I think so I might actually have a chance lol How funny would THAT be!! I've been having AF-type cramps off/on since surgery too but just contributed it to the surgery lol. Silly me thinking I still have a chance :haha: I just don't give up lol.


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- glad you had a great baby shower, I'm off in a minute to go stalk your journal and see the pics :)

Happy 34 weeks! :)

Pickle- I'm glad you're having fun with eod :) I think the more fun and the less stress, the better! :)

I'm always craving something, but I can never figure out what it is :dohh: :haha:

Wannabe- I'm glad you got some sexy time in! Sometimes switching it up is amazing ;) you're healing, YAY!!! :)

Natasha- I'm good, thanks for asking :) I think my bloat is starting to subside so I can actually get a cute baby bump like you and Miranda :)

I know you're counting down to gender scan ;) I'm going to go have another look at your last scan to see if I still think girl :) mine I feel is a boy, but I've had boy dreams (which usually means girl) and I'm mixed on the scan pics, some look boy, some look girl :shrug: I'm hoping to have a better idea at my next scan on the 24th :) what day is your appt? I can't wait!

Pal- hope you're ok :hugs:

Jessie- temping definitely isn't worth extra stress! Take it easy and stress free with lots of fun bd ;) you're already a day closer to baby! :)

Afm- I'm undecided on changing my ticker since the dr changed my due date. Would you if your dr said you conceived on cd 11 but you didn't even bd until cd 12? I know it's not really important lol. 

My Dad left yesterday and I miss him! It wasn't as crazy with this group of 5 dogs as I thought, his are pretty calm and reserved though :) he has a female border collie and a male mini Australian shepherd. They're beautiful but definitely have a lot more hair than my fur babies!

I hope everyone is well! Have a great day! :)


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- looks like you got a lot of goodies! Ppl love buying clothes because they're so darn cute! :) but then you end up with too many because i could never help picking up cute things I saw :) and they grow so fast, I ended up with a ton of clothes that still had tags!

Those cakes are beautiful! Buttercream is the best! ;)

Also loving the bump pic! I think the weight thing is different for everyone...just like some lose weight in the beginning. I'd definitely be happy if I stepped on the scale and it gave me 4-5 lbs lighter :haha:

Natasha- I went back and looked and I'm still thinking girl, only based on the fact that I can't find a nub sticking up lol. If baby looks way different than DD, you may have your DS! :) I can't wait to find out! :flower:


----------



## mirandaprice

I havnt really had any weird cravings...in the beggining I wanted crab legs so bad-was so happy when we finally had Joe's Crab Shack ;)

When I went in for my 12week scan the u/s tech had me due the 14th, but I kept it as the 11th :) it's really only an estimate anyway, so I don't think it matters

Wannabe- hopefully you don't get your period for your birthday, an unexpected bfp on the other hand would be so nice !


----------



## Pickletilly

Wannabe I'm glad you're healing and you are definitely in with a chance! 

Lou you already have a cute bump with or without bloat :haha: I don't think the date matters as baby will arrive when they want to, but if you didn't bd before the date they gave then that makes no sense lol.

Jessie how's it going? Are you keeping up with eod?


----------



## jessieles

Miranda- I just had a nose at your journal, i hadnt seen it before. its lovely and looks like you had loads at the baby shower! I bet its so exciting havin baby James' room filled with all his stuff! :happydance:

Loulou- I forgot to ask, how did your dad react when you told him you were preggers after?

Pickle- Im finding eod fine at the mo, cd15 for me, no positive opk for me yet, must be o'ing later this month. as long as its over the next 2 days ill be happy as friday we wont be bding as dh is seeing the doc for a sperm assessment. Im having a down day today, which i dont usually have til af arrives, im just thinking how badly i want that bfp and cant help wondering how many months it will take! grr! looks like we'll be oing together tho :hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Wanabe- im glad youre healing nicely and are getting some sexy time in :winkwink:


----------



## fairyy

:hi: lovely ladies. I am ok. Got a call from my OBGYN few days back and she wants me to visit her for HSG. Never thought that it would take that long road of trying for a baby. But anyways I am happy that finally I might get some answers. You remember the O-spotting I mentioned about, may be because of that and as we are having difficult time conceiving that's why she wants me to go for HSG. Now I have to find whether my insurance is going to cover the procedure or not. I will get mad soon, calling the doctors and insurance people :dohh:

Natasha: You have a cute growing bump. :)

Ciara: Your tiny bump is cute too with a tiny baby in there and those scan pics are just so lovely. So precious. :flower:. Btw I am always wrong in guessing gender. I will take few more weeks to make my guess for you and you know its going to be opposite of what I say. Lol :haha:

Miranda: Wow. You have got so many gifts and that cake looks yummy. 

Jessie: How is the BD going hun ? ;)

Kerry: Seems you are only few days away from catching that eggie. :thumbup:

Wannabe: You are definitely in this TWW. Hope you are feeling better now. Btw yes we are having sex and I don't think its going to affect baby making at all as I am only a weak away from AF. :wacko: I hope a birthday BFP fo you btw. :flower:

Bomma and bd84: Hope you both are ok.

Kristi: I absolutely love your avatar pic. :cloud9:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Fairy welcome back. Good luck with ur hsg. Conceived both my babies after hsg. It flushes the tubes but be warned mine hurt like..F**K . But when you get the bfp then it will be worth it. Good luck xx


----------



## fairyy

I called my OBGYN's office and they told that the radiology doctor is going to do the HSG at the hospital not my OBGYN at her practice. 

Natasha: Did you take any pain medication after and before the procedure ? How much did it hurt on scale of 10 ???


----------



## Pickletilly

jessieles said:


> Miranda- I just had a nose at your journal, i hadnt seen it before. its lovely and looks like you had loads at the baby shower! I bet its so exciting havin baby James' room filled with all his stuff! :happydance:
> 
> Loulou- I forgot to ask, how did your dad react when you told him you were preggers after?
> 
> Pickle- Im finding eod fine at the mo, cd15 for me, no positive opk for me yet, must be o'ing later this month. as long as its over the next 2 days ill be happy as friday we wont be bding as dh is seeing the doc for a sperm assessment. Im having a down day today, which i dont usually have til af arrives, im just thinking how badly i want that bfp and cant help wondering how many months it will take! grr! looks like we'll be oing together tho :hugs:

Oo you're two days ahead of me! How did that happen I thought we were closer than that haha :hugs: I had that down day today, I feel a bit better now but I was thinking exactly the same, and I never have the feeling that it's my month. I always think I should prepare for the let down again and that we must have a problem here otherwise as a healthy couple we would have done it by now :shrug: 

Anyway.. I look forward to o'ing with you :haha:

Fairyy good luck with your hsg I hope it goes well :)


----------



## fairyy

Jessie & Kerry: Enjoy :sex: and our eggs would be caught by your partners :spermy: soon. Can't wait to see your BFP's. :winkwink:

I am waiting for AF so that I can book an appointment and then again call the hospital after few days to know about my insurance coverage. Hope my insurance covers a good portion of it else I would be screwed. :wacko:

On a side note. I am so excited for Independence Day long weekend. We are planning to go to Kemah Boardwalk on July 4th evening to see fireworks on waterfront. :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> I called my OBGYN's office and they told that the radiology doctor is going to do the HSG at the hospital not my OBGYN at her practice.
> 
> Natasha: Did you take any pain medication after and before the procedure ? How much did it hurt on scale of 10 ???

yea i took paracetamol before and nothing after just the antibiotics that they gave me. Well for me cos i had blockages ,I would say btw 9 and 10. Seriously it was like hell for 5 mins , i tot i was going to pass out. But this is only cos i had blockages and the radiologist had to ask for more dye. But some women say that it is just like minor period pain. The pain is mainly when the dye is going through, as soon and the dye goes through, then all the pain seems to disappear lol. Don't forget that it is different for every woman and I am sure urs will not be as painful.


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Natasha. :) I seriously want some answers now. It is going to be our first step towards trying to know what's wrong with us. Its been long 18months of mixed bag of ttc and ntnp. I think I am having lack of interest in TTC. When we started not preventing back in January 2013, I was eager to try all. But not anymore. Then DH was not that ready but now he is but I am all the verge of giving up. May be that's why I am calm these days. I did not care about TTC on fertile days this time and not worried about BFN. But I would definitely like to know why we can't conceive.


----------



## mirandaprice

I think coverage by ins depends on how they classify it (I know most ins don't cover infertility, but will cover is put as something else) at least, that's what I've seen from other ladies on here that have had the HSG done!

Hopefully it brings you closer to finding answers! (It can also make you more fertile after its done ;) )


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- I got my positive opk last night so am now countin the hours before i can go home and bd tonite haha, then we'll hopefuly bd tomorrow too! :winkwink: We just gotta keep going through our down days i suppose havent we :hugs:

Fairry- Welcome back hunni, at least youll get some answers now!! xxx


----------



## Pickletilly

jessieles said:


> Pickle- I got my positive opk last night so am now countin the hours before i can go home and bd tonite haha, then we'll hopefuly bd tomorrow too! :winkwink: We just gotta keep going through our down days i suppose havent we :hugs:

Yay! Have fun :happydance:
I got EWCM today but I won't O for a few days yet. Though would be nice to o early for once! Maybe my vitamins will bring it forward fx fx fx :winkwink:

Dream my SC's came today, thank you very very very much :D
:hugs:


----------



## fairyy

jessieles said:


> Pickle- I got my positive opk last night so am now countin the hours before i can go home and bd tonite haha, then we'll hopefuly bd tomorrow too! :winkwink: We just gotta keep going through our down days i suppose havent we :hugs:
> 
> Fairry- Welcome back hunni, at least youll get some answers now!! xxx

Sound great :thumbup:


----------



## fairyy

Pickletilly said:


> jessieles said:
> 
> 
> Pickle- I got my positive opk last night so am now countin the hours before i can go home and bd tonite haha, then we'll hopefuly bd tomorrow too! :winkwink: We just gotta keep going through our down days i suppose havent we :hugs:
> 
> Yay! Have fun :happydance:
> I got EWCM today but I won't O for a few days yet. Though would be nice to o early for once! Maybe my vitamins will bring it forward fx fx fx :winkwink:
> 
> Dream my SC's came today, thank you very very very much :D
> :hugs:Click to expand...


Soon you are going to enter TWW. Yay "O" time :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> jessieles said:
> 
> 
> Pickle- I got my positive opk last night so am now countin the hours before i can go home and bd tonite haha, then we'll hopefuly bd tomorrow too! :winkwink: We just gotta keep going through our down days i suppose havent we :hugs:
> 
> Yay! Have fun :happydance:
> I got EWCM today but I won't O for a few days yet. Though would be nice to o early for once! Maybe my vitamins will bring it forward fx fx fx :winkwink:
> 
> Dream my SC's came today, thank you very very very much :D
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: U r welcome hun. Hopefully this will be the cycle that u get ur bfp. Good luck xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- what day is your next scan? I think I already asked, but idk if I missed the answer :dohh:

Pal- welcome back hun! I've heard and read mixed things about the pain from an hsg. Some say it's not bad and others (most whom have blockages) say it's a terrible pain while the dye goes through, but then it's better. I hope you get it scheduled before your next fertile days and that your insurance covers it. I would ask the dr if they can file the claim under something other than infertility, because like what was already said, most insurances don't cover much for infertility. Keep us posted on how you make out :hugs:

Your 4th sounds like it is going to be fun! I hope you have a great time :)

Wannabe- what did you decide on doing this weekend? I hope you still have a great bday! :)

Pickle- it doesn't make any sense and I realized by him pushing me up 3 days, that's 3 days sooner that he's going to push me to induce :/ I'm going to talk to him about it at my next appt.

Take advantage of that ewcm ;) o is coming! :)

Jessie- down days are totally normal! Just don't let them keep you down :hugs:

My Dad replied with, "I thought I was done with diapers" :haha: I think he's semi-excited, but my step-mom is super excited, she was putting in for time off of work in January as soon as they got home lol.

Now go get some :sex: ;)

Miranda- how are you feeling hun? Have you been able to get much sleep? :hugs:

Kristi- how is your family? 

I feel like I missed something I wanted to respond to :dohh: :haha:

OH and I made our first strawberry jam a bit ago :) stuff like this is so exciting for me! I like being able to make and store our own stuff to use for the next year, and I'm hoping our garden does well so I can can a bunch of tomatoes and freeze a bunch of veggies :)

For the 4th I'm taking the kids to a pool party at my aunt's and then we'll get my OH and go somewhere for fireworks :)


----------



## mirandaprice

I slept like poop last night, but fell asleep on the couch this afternoon for an hour or so...then moved to my bed for another hour or so :haha: 

Felt so lovely to sleep!

We have a nasty thunderstorm moving in tonight, something to do with the tropical depression that formed off the coast...no big deal, just a bunch of scared dogs.

Homemade strawberry jam sounds so yummy loulou!

Lots of babydust for all you ladies! Hope "o" comes soon for those waiting and the tww goes quick and brings bfps for all!


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- any positive opk's yet, how you doing with :sex: eod?

Loulou- Aww men find it hard to show they are excited, i bet your dads over the moon. nice to hear your step-mum is around to help you too!

Miranda- aww sorry to hear your having trouble sleeping, make sure you put your feet up and get dh to wait on you :winkwink:

afm- im feeling positive today as i had a positive opk on monday and again yesterday, we bd on sunday and tuesday and dh says we can bd again tonight and tomorrow. Ive used pre-seed and legs up for half hour afterwards! So hopefully one little :spermy: will make his way through!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Loulou it is on the 30th July, exactly 4 weeks from today (not that i am counting) x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ciara - Home-made jam sounds lovely!! I still have to cancel the Block Island trip but decided there is just no way I'd want to walk so much and it's supposed to be raining horribly on the 4th anyways so definitely cancelling. OH and I are having a bit of a rough patch these days and just taking a little break from each other. We still text but otherwise just taking a few days apart. We've just been so tense with each other and lots of little things bugging me and I just have zero patience for it lately.

Natasha - Can't wait for your next scan! That's when you find out gender, right?? :happydance:

Pickle, Jessie, Bomma - hope you girls are getting lots of :sex: these days!! :winkwink:

I think for my bday I just want to go out to dinner or something low-key. I am doing MUCH better with walking and stuff but I am still a bit cautious of over-doing it. Like I keep debating if I want to go back to babysitting in the afternoon today and tmrw but I just think I should wait till next week and hope I am more healed. I know I won't be able to hold/cuddle Ariana who is 2yrs and still sleeps in a crib (no way I could pick her up for the crib, ouch! lol) 
The surgeon said all is great, the rash is definitely from the surgical tape and I can use anti-itch cream :happydance: He was so quick and helpless really though. I have my regular doctor appt this morning for a followup and he is more understanding and will hopefully answer more of my questions.


----------



## Pickletilly

Wannabe hope you heal real soon, don't rush anything. I think waiting is for the best.

no pos opk yet, I usually o on cd19/20 and only get a pos on the day or sometimes day before. So few days yet. Bd is fun :) and softcups are much.. Softer lol than I thought. They look so uncomfortable and massive compared to my mooncup, but aren't, and so easy to use. Hope I'm doing it right.. How do you know if it's over the cervix??


----------



## jessieles

Wanabe: sorry to hear youre taking a break, maybe its just what you need at the moment. I hope u and the oh work it out and feel better soon xxx:hugs:

Pickle: ive never used them hun so i best not try n help. Hope your enjoying lots of bding :winkwink:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Wannabe hope you heal real soon, don't rush anything. I think waiting is for the best.
> 
> no pos opk yet, I usually o on cd19/20 and only get a pos on the day or sometimes day before. So few days yet. Bd is fun :) and softcups are much.. Softer lol than I thought. They look so uncomfortable and massive compared to my mooncup, but aren't, and so easy to use. Hope I'm doing it right.. How do you know if it's over the cervix??

just keep pushing it until it clips in ( i really don't know how to explain it) but u will know when ur cervix is covered. The main thing is that it shouldn't feel uncomfortable at all. There is a video on youtube that shows u how to insert it.


----------



## mirandaprice

Dream - Happy 16 weeks! I count down to all my appointments :haha: so totally okay if you are counting down til your gender scan ;) I know I was so excited my tummy hurt before mine and I thought for sure I'd wet my pants!

Jessie - sounds like you got some good BD in ;) Hopefully it does the trick this month! Are you doing further testing, or have they done all they're going to do on you with the bloodwork?

Wannabe - sorry to hear about the break you and your OH are taking - hopefully it sorts out soon!

Pickle - hope the soft cups help! O should be here very soon for you!


How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- happy 16 weeks yesterday! :) I'm a day late but keptggetting interrupted while trying to get on here yesterday lol. 

Shoot, I'm counting down days and idk when I'll be able to find out gender :haha: I'll be counting down your days with you! I did find a place that guarantees gender at 13 weeks that's pretty close to me, so I think if I have no idea of gender at my next appt on the 24th, I may get an appt with them. I'm so impatient! :haha: I keep telling myself I can wait, but then I'm like it's only $79 :haha:

Wannabe- healing is the most important! I would definitely wait on babysitting until next week. I'm glad you're more mobile and all looks good. Let us know what your dr says :hugs:

I hope you and your OH work things out. Sometimes space is a blessing. You've been through a lot of stressful stuff lately, make sure you take time to make you happy. Remember why you guys love each other and take time to just focus on loving each other. I wish you the best! :hugs:

I hope you have a lovely dinner, I always enjoy going out to dinner because I don't have to cook ( :haha: ) and we don't do it very often. Regardless of everything, I hope you have a great bday!

Miranda- keep up the naps if you can :) sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do! I always felt guilty for taking naps when there was always something else that could be done, BUT you have to do it while you can, and your body knows when it needs it, everything else will wait! Sleep=Sanity :haha:

Jessie- yay on the bd! Legs in the air always gives me a good chuckle, sometimes I'm so juvenile :haha: anyways, I hope you catch it and this is the lucky cycle! :)

Pickle- one day closer! I wish you luck with the cups, they sound intimidating, but so did sex at one point :haha: I also tried the nuva-ring birth control way back (and that gets inserted) and it was my favorite form. It's funny how something can be by your cervix and not be uncomfortable! Ok, apparently my mind is in a weird place, I'm sure I'll read this back to myself and be like I'm crazy :haha:

I so hope the cups help this be the cycle for you! 

Kristi- how are you? 

Pal- how are you? Have you made any calls or do you plan on waiting for af first?

Afm- planning a great dinner with lots of (preggo safe) seafood :) i can't wait! Food! Yummy!

Hope everyone is good :) sending lots of baby :dust: to our ttc ladies! <3


----------



## Pickletilly

Dream - ahh cause I did it laying down, and pushed it, and then pushed the rim up towards my pubic bone and it seemed to clip upwards, like to a different level to the first bit I feel :wacko: sorry for the tmi. I just don't want to block the cervix instead of cupping it!

Miranda - I think o might be here sooner this month! I got a nearly pos opk just now :happydance: so I think it will be pos tomorrow! Tonight's our bd night so if it's pos tomorrow we have a long bd stint lol (smep)

Lou - I hope so too! I have a good feeling about them. I have lots of them thanks to dream :thumbup: hope you have a lovely meal. I don't like seafood, but I know for people who do, it's the bomb. Enjoy before baby sits on your stomach and makes you less hungry some nights! :haha:


----------



## Pickletilly

Also! Tmi alert - I was walking home from work and felt like a big gush/leak! I thought I was having AF randomly. Got home and checked and there was just soooooooooooooooooooooo much EWCM just hanging there LOL sorry that's rough but seriously, I could have bottled it and sold it to the dry ladies :haha: 

Sorry.. I have nobody else to say that useless info to.


----------



## fairyy

Ciara: Strawberry jam sounds fantastic. I am sure pool party would be fun for kids. :) OMG seafood I freaking love it. 

I am waiting on AF to make appointment. They want me to call on cd1 and appointment would be between cd6 to cd10. If I can't make it during that time period then I have to wait for one more cycle. 

Miranda: I sometimes fall asleep on couch and don't want to move to bed. That couch is so comfy. I hope storm didn't do much impact there. 

Jessie: Seems your BD timing is spot on this time. Loads of luck for BFP in few days. :)

Kerry: Time for BD marathon then. Soak that egg with :spermy:

Natasha: One week till gender scan. I am so excited for you.

Wannabe: Don't over exert yourself. Just relax and help your body to heal properly. :hugs: Hope you and DH sort things out soon and enjoy your birthday dinner plan. :flower:

Happy July 4th ladies in advance. Enjoy your weekend and stay happy and cool in this summer heat. :)


----------



## fairyy

Kerry: Grab your DH to bed as soon as he's home. ;)
You have just produced your own brand of pre seed. Lol.


----------



## Pickletilly

fairyy said:


> Kerry: Grab your DH to bed as soon as he's home. ;)
> You have just produced your own brand of pre seed. Lol.


:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Krissykat1006

I'm sitting here patiently waiting on gender reveals, baby births, positive OPKS, and BFPs :) Everyone has something going on to wait on lol!!

afm, doing good...super tired. she's gassy and cries a lot cause of it, I've tried everything I can. Switched her formula last night so fingers crossed.


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: Thanks girls. OH and I have been communicating and things have seem to have blown over :) I should be seeing him tonight when he gets out of work. I am doing fine health-wise too, just my muscles still super sore but the rash is looking loads better and my incision is healing quite nicely :happydance: It doesn't look all weird anymore lol
There aren't any set plans for this weekend/my birthday, but my mom mentioned having a BBQ get-together type thing possibly, depending when my brother will be able to come and all. Either way I know it will be a great weekend and I am excited to spend time with my family!
I wish you TTC girlies all TONS of :dust::dust::dust: that this is your month for BFPs!! And all of you preggie ladies to enjoy your growing babies/bumps!! :happydance: Kristi - I hope you are enjoying your little Princess. Hopefully the switch in formula will help with gassiness, poor baby and poor mommy!! I'd suggest baby yoga (bringing her legs to chest) to help with really gassy moments also, it really works!
I have never tried/heard of softcups....They sound a bit intimidating lol! I will have to do some research on them for the future.
I plan to still be in the TTC club so long as OH is still on board. He did bring up that he's wanting to either go to school and/or go into the Military...So I'm not sure if his head is still in the game or not anymore. :nope: I guess we will just wait and see what the future brings, but either way I plan to stalk you girls in your journeys if you don't mind!! 
Hopefully this storm doesn't effect us all too bad...I wish you all a VERY happy Independence Day!! Be safe, lots of crazies out there on the roads.


----------



## fairyy

Kristi: I hope she feels better soon and switch in formula works. I have never heard of baby yoga before. But as wannabe said it might help. I mean yoga is good for adults, so it makes sense to try on her gently. 

Wannabe: I am glad to know that things are better between you two now. Your birthday weekend sounds nice with family gathering. Happy Birthday in advance.:cake: Btw don't leave us and be right here with us and I am sure you are not far from BFP. :hug:

Traffic is crazy already.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies.

pickle i was worried about blocking the cervix but i just kept reassuring myself that i am sure enough has gone in already and it only takes 1. As long as u r not uncomfortable,then u r fine Hun. Try not to worry xx

wannabe i am glad that you and oh r working things out and that u r healing properly x

loulou enjoy ur seafood 

Miranda u r getting soooo close

fairy my scan is in 4 weeks not 1(i wish it was 1 week lol)

kk bless willow, i remember that first few weeks with DD and her being gassy. Hope she is relieved soon hun

Jessie how are u? When r u testing?


----------



## fairyy

I meant to say one month. lol. Did not realize I wrote one week :dohh:


----------



## jessieles

Miranda- They are finished with me until dh has his sperm assesment, he is seeing doc tomoro. im hoping its just a time thing though!

Loulou- Have a lovely dinner! Sounds lovely, You should be spoilt too :flower:

Pickle= hahaha that made me chuckle, thats a good sign, get as much :sex: in as you can!!

Ffairry- I hope you get an appt this cycle! and i hope af isnt too cruel to you as last month!

Afm- i think r bding is done for this week, we are nakerd! so thats bding sunday, positive opk monday, bding and positive opk tuesday and bd on weds. we wer going to tonight but neither of us were really in the mood. i thort yesterday how funny it is for us women when ttc, like i have found many times lately where i would have had an argument over sumthing with the dh in the past but when i know i need to bd because of fertile week or positive opk, i bite my tongue and dont argue because i dont wanna waste it, crazy really!


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: Yay crazy I know. I do that too. :)

Your bases are covered. If you did not BD tonight, that's fine. May be one more time tomorrow morning or night just for luck. But seems you have already ovulated.

Oh you remember ! Yes, AF was cruel last time. Plus ovulation bleeding sucked this cycle.


----------



## Pickletilly

So we fell asleep and didn't bd on my most fertile cm day, and to make things worse, my temp rose this morning :cry: our bding is poorly timed :cry::cry: I can only hope my temp drops back down and we still have time, but I think I know this is it and my vitamins brought o forward :(


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- Don't panic, theres still time, can you get some bding done today? when did you o?

Dream- I am only 2/3 days post ov, so im just in the waiting game now really! 

Kk- I hope little Willow is better on the new stuff, i have also heard that baby yoga, bringin their legs up to chest is good for gas. 

Wanabe- aww im glad that you have it all sorted and are doing well now, things have worked out for you. I hope oh is still waiting to ttc with you!If he doesnt do you have any other plans for the mo? :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - If not back to TTC then I will still focus on my weight loss and getting healthy. It wouldn't be the end of the world if we weren't TTC right now but it's just I've been waiting for a baby FOREVER lol I am probably one of the few girls that wished they were a teen mom!! If nothing else I'd be content with NTNP because I just like the idea of a surprise BFP and I am definitely done with birth control, it does too much to my hormones.


----------



## Pickletilly

Jessie it must have been yesterday. Chances are slim after temp rise. But I'm going to hold onto the hope of it being a hot night and not o! We bd this morning but neither of us were really into in after seeing my temp.


----------



## jessieles

Wanabe- That sounds like a good plan! As long as your happy and healthy that's all that matters!

Pickle- if you o'd yesterday then your still in with a good chance! Chin up, and youve got a good supply of ewcm and swimmers in there from bding earlier in the week! Chin up hun, :hugs: only takes 1 :spermy: xxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

TO ALL MY AMERICAN LADIES WOOP WOOP!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee: :headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::ninja::ninja::ninja::wine: :wine::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy: :loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/
xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

pickle u have it all covered hun, just sit back, relax and hope that the eggy is cornered and over powered by OH's soldiers xx


----------



## fairyy

Yes, Kerry relax. You are in with good chance for BFP. Cheer up hun.


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks for the support but isn't it only a 5% chance the day after o :( should we bd tonight as well as this morning? I can't relax I feel I've wasted another cycle for what! Sleep! Humph :(


----------



## fairyy

Do it tonight if you want to.


----------



## Dreambaby69

It will not hurt to do it tonight cos the eggie hangs around for 24hrs i think. But the spermies that were there before u o'd will probably do the job before today's ones get there. It is hard but do not stress ,cos that might affect ur hormonal balance and attack the spremies (saw it somewhere). What will be will be, U have done ur absolute best x


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- firstly I :rofl: after the ewcm post from yesterday! And secondly bd does not have to be on the day of o! Relax, you got bd in before o and shortly after the egg was released, your bases are covered lovely! The sperm can live 5-7 days in ewcm and you obviously had that! Don't stress it love, stress is bad for your body and mind :hugs:

Happy 4th of July ladies :)

Jessie- I remember the days of being so tired of bd and now I'm wishing for it :haha: it only takes one and you ladies all make sure that happens :) let us know how your DH's appt/results go and good luck! :)

Wannabe- I'm glad you're working things out! Is this talk of school or military a new thing? Either way, if you're both ready you could definitely work a little one in :) and even if you aren't ttc, I really hope you stick around with us! :hugs:

Kristi- poor little Willow! :hugs: I hope the change in formula helps a ton. It's so hard to see them uncomfortable :( I went through a lot of that with my DS and I think we switched formulas at least 10 times! But before you know it she'll be off formula and you'll be looking back thinking where did the time go?! 

Pal- I hope you can get your appt before your next fertile window! From what I've read they're pretty good at doing them with little notice in the states. Fx'ed! And I also hope this af isn't as bad as the last! When is af due for you?

Natasha- I hope you have lots of stuff to keep you busy for these next few weeks :) I'm sure you are so excited, I'm super excited for you! :)

Afm- pool party was fun, kids had a blast and I ate lot of food :haha: our seafood last night was fantastic! (Pickle) I am all about food right now while I can eat it and am not too full :haha: 

We're leaving shortly for fireworks, yay!

Miranda- I also sleep on my couch a lot :haha: I fall asleep so fast on it or my OH falls asleep first and I just give up on going to bed lol. And for some reason I sleep more sound on the couch :)

Wannabe- I hope you enjoy your family time :) I will try to get on tomorrow to wish you a happy bday, but just incase I don't- HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy birthday wanabe :happydance:xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Ciara & Natasha!! 
Ciara - He's been wanting to better his career path which is great and it's just something he brought up again but we have compromised that he can go to school without going into the military he just needs to wait a year in order to get financial aid. I asked yesterday and he is still totally on board for TTC he knows how much I want a baby and he really has baby fever lately too lol if guys even get baby fever? :haha:

I am healing sooo nicely!! :happydance: I can finally sleep on either side and I sleep sooo well now lol For whatever reason I seem to be sneezing a lot these past days (pollen??) and OMG I don't know how I'm supposed to sneeze and not feel like I'm literally going to explode!??! It's awful, but hopefully just temporary :)

I'm so excited that it's my birthday today but I'm not sure what I am going to do today as my mom is sick (sore throat; cough) but I will still make the best of it somehow :) I just love the birthday attention on Facebook :haha: And I really hope my OH gets me a balloon for my chair like a little kid feeling like a Princess lol


----------



## Pickletilly

Happy birthday wannabe!! :cake:
Hope you have a lovely couple of days :)

Lou sounds like you had a great meal :thumbup: 

Afm, I feel a bit better, I had a bit of EWCM (I think - I'm sure man juice isn't stretchy and clear) yesterday, and knowing an egg lasts 6 hours minimum after researching.. A lot lol. I also had o pain yesterday and bigger temp rise this morning. I'm not sure if I feel like I'm in the running but I will try to change my point of view. :dohh:

Buuuuuuuut I am shocked by my early o as I have never so early before, especially after last month was cd20! Yipee! I think it's my vitamins :)


----------



## fairyy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Wannabe :flower:
Glad to know that your OH has baby fever :thumbup:

Ciara: yay you and kids had a nice time and tasty food. :)
AF is due on Tuesday. Already started cramping. :wacko:

Kerry: You did great this time to cover your fertile window :thumbup: and those plenty ewcm was bonus. :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Fairyy we both know cramping can be a very good sign too ;)

Afm I got lots of EWCM today too. Don't understand that one lol. Will bd anyway :haha:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Happy Birthday Wannabe!!!!

Pickle, I O'd early the month of my conception, the only thing I had did different was I was taking extra vitamin C to avoid the flu like crap going around at the time. So just keep your PMA going :)

Fairyy I hope those are just symptom like cramps and not AF. I don't want to see her show her ugly face to anyone this month!

I hope all the pregnant ladies are doing well :) Enjoy the following months of napping while you can. PLEASE!!! lol

Fingers crossed for you other ladies!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Something tells me little Willow is stealing all of your 40 winks KK!
:hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Hey girlies.

I hope you american ladies had a fab 4th of July! :happydance::happydance:

Loulou- sounds like your having a lovely few days!

Wanabe- Happy Birthday, I hope you get spoilt by everyone! :flower: Im glad your oh is still on board and its great news that you are healing lovely!

Pickle- Looks like we just gotta wait now, weve done all we can! OOOoooh i hope its a good month for u!! :hugs:

Fairry- Dont let af get you down this month, just think, this could be the last time she shows her face forever!

Kk- :hugs: to that gorgeous girl of yours!


Afm- If i dont get my bfp this month, im gonna lose hope, even though i bd'd and o'd etc im just really feeling downhearted now! Ii think now ive reached the point where i just wanna throw the towel in, but maybe thats just the mood im in today!


I hope youve all had a lovely weekend so far!


----------



## fairyy

Don't think of giving up. Hang in there, Jessie. BFP is heading your way :dust:and we are here for support. :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - happy belated birthday!Hope it was fantastic!

Pickle and Jessie - early o for both of you and good bd timing will hopefully bring about your long awaited bfps!

Pal - hope the witch stays away ;) but if not, hopefully she's kind to you this cycle. I hear woman are more fertile after HSGs - so maybe thats all you need for a bfp!

Kk - hope the gassiness has gone with little Willow! I've been told formula fed babies tend to be gassier b/c the formula is rougher on them then bm, so hopefully switching brands does the trick!

Loulou - sounds like you had lots of fun! I craved seafood so much in the beggining, it was the one food I could eat a lot of and not be sick :haha:

Dream - one week closer to your gender scan! I'm getting so excited for you!

Bomma - hope you are doing well!

Afm - sleep seems to escape me most nights :dohh: but I seem to function just fine, so not too upset!

I should hopefully be able to start work on the nursery by end of next week! It finally dawned on me the other day this baby will be here next month!

I also realized what a good year "23" was for me. Started it off marrying my love and will be wrapping it up bringing the life him and I created into this world :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Wannabe - happy belated birthday!Hope it was fantastic!
> 
> Pickle and Jessie - early o for both of you and good bd timing will hopefully bring about your long awaited bfps!
> 
> Pal - hope the witch stays away ;) but if not, hopefully she's kind to you this cycle. I hear woman are more fertile after HSGs - so maybe thats all you need for a bfp!
> 
> Kk - hope the gassiness has gone with little Willow! I've been told formula fed babies tend to be gassier b/c the formula is rougher on them then bm, so hopefully switching brands does the trick!
> 
> Loulou - sounds like you had lots of fun! I craved seafood so much in the beggining, it was the one food I could eat a lot of and not be sick :haha:
> 
> Dream - one week closer to your gender scan! I'm getting so excited for you!
> 
> Bomma - hope you are doing well!
> 
> Afm - sleep seems to escape me most nights :dohh: but I seem to function just fine, so not too upset!
> 
> I should hopefully be able to start work on the nursery by end of next week! It finally dawned on me the other day this baby will be here next month!
> 
> I also realized what a good year "23" was for me. Started it off marrying my love and will be wrapping it up bringing the life him and I created into this world :)

awwww so sweet xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Miranda, can't believe little one will be here so soon! Better get crackin'! 
:crib: :blue:

Dream, how you doing?


----------



## BommaMomma

mirandaprice said:


> Wannabe - happy belated birthday!Hope it was fantastic!
> 
> Pickle and Jessie - early o for both of you and good bd timing will hopefully bring about your long awaited bfps!
> 
> Pal - hope the witch stays away ;) but if not, hopefully she's kind to you this cycle. I hear woman are more fertile after HSGs - so maybe thats all you need for a bfp!
> 
> Kk - hope the gassiness has gone with little Willow! I've been told formula fed babies tend to be gassier b/c the formula is rougher on them then bm, so hopefully switching brands does the trick!
> 
> Loulou - sounds like you had lots of fun! I craved seafood so much in the beggining, it was the one food I could eat a lot of and not be sick :haha:
> 
> Dream - one week closer to your gender scan! I'm getting so excited for you!
> 
> Bomma - hope you are doing well!
> 
> Afm - sleep seems to escape me most nights :dohh: but I seem to function just fine, so not too upset!
> 
> I should hopefully be able to start work on the nursery by end of next week! It finally dawned on me the other day this baby will be here next month!
> 
> I also realized what a good year "23" was for me. Started it off marrying my love and will be wrapping it up bringing the life him and I created into this world :)


So far so good! Just a waiting game. Silently stalking you all lol!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Miranda, can't believe little one will be here so soon! Better get crackin'!
> :crib: :blue:
> 
> Dream, how you doing?

I am fine Hun. Still feeling nauseous but not as bad as before.


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 12 weeks Loulou! (Unofficially in the 2nd tri!!) 



I silently stalk most days - it's so hard to keep up with all the knew posts from my phone, haha. I usually wait til I'm at work and use the work computer to try and reply to everything- I must admit though, I have awful baby brain and can't remember half the things I want to say :dohh:

Hope today is finding all you ladies well!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance::happydance::happydance: HAPPY 12 WEEKS LOULOU :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: HAPPY 35 WEEKS MIRANDA :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pickletilly

I love that you guys count the weeks with each other, it's really lovely.
It also shows how time flies!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> I love that you guys count the weeks with each other, it's really lovely.
> It also shows how time flies!

yea it makes time fly lol and every week is a week closer to baby yikes :happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

Are you planning to test early pickle or you gunna try and wait it out?


----------



## Pickletilly

If I get symptoms I will test early. If not, I will leave it as I only have a clear blue digi on me and I don't trust ic's anymore :(


----------



## Dreambaby69

BommaMomma said:


> mirandaprice said:
> 
> 
> Wannabe - happy belated birthday!Hope it was fantastic!
> 
> Pickle and Jessie - early o for both of you and good bd timing will hopefully bring about your long awaited bfps!
> 
> Pal - hope the witch stays away ;) but if not, hopefully she's kind to you this cycle. I hear woman are more fertile after HSGs - so maybe thats all you need for a bfp!
> 
> Kk - hope the gassiness has gone with little Willow! I've been told formula fed babies tend to be gassier b/c the formula is rougher on them then bm, so hopefully switching brands does the trick!
> 
> Loulou - sounds like you had lots of fun! I craved seafood so much in the beggining, it was the one food I could eat a lot of and not be sick :haha:
> 
> Dream - one week closer to your gender scan! I'm getting so excited for you!
> 
> Bomma - hope you are doing well!
> 
> Afm - sleep seems to escape me most nights :dohh: but I seem to function just fine, so not too upset!
> 
> I should hopefully be able to start work on the nursery by end of next week! It finally dawned on me the other day this baby will be here next month!
> 
> I also realized what a good year "23" was for me. Started it off marrying my love and will be wrapping it up bringing the life him and I created into this world :)
> 
> 
> So far so good! Just a waiting game. Silently stalking you all lol!!!Click to expand...

:hi: Hey Bomma, how are u?


----------



## Krissykat1006

These pregnancies are just flying by! And yay we are getting close to a lot of POAS!! /Happy Dance! *throwing baby dust* Here's to a lot of sticky beans :D It's about time we see another one, we've spaced them out pretty good so far. 

Miranda, she's still pretty gassy...Ped thinks she has colic. I refuse to believe that. (mainly cause I don't want to deal with that) she didn't have a good night last night she was awake from 7pm-3am and most of that was straining grunting and crying. She has been making a dirty diaper a day, but at 6 this morning I did some tummy massages, bicycle legs and gave her some gas drops. Since then we've passed a lot of gas and 2 dirty poop diapers. So I still think its a little bit of Grunting Baby Syndrome and just trapped wind. Hubby is picking up some Gripe Water on his way home today and we are gonna try that tonight. I've had 3 hours sleep in the last 2 nights so fingers crossed!


----------



## jessieles

Hey Girlies! :hi:

Eeek your pregnancies r flying by, not long til we get to meet new babies :happydance:

Kk- I hope little Willow settles down soon love her! :hugs: I dont know how your functioning!

Pickle- How many days post o r u now? Im 7 dpo, i think, all tho im still not really understanding as every website says something diff, if i had a positive opk mon and tues then wen did i ov? Neways, i have no symptoms whatsoever and no gut feeling, so im not even gonna get my hopes up!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks for the birthday wishes my lovely friends!!! :happydance:
It was lovely; nice and relaxing! Spent time with my family and went out to dinner with OH, then saw fireworks and I met his coworkers which was cool. Had 2 drinks and I was definitely a bit goofy but it was amazing!! No bday :sex: but that's because we had :sex: on the 4th :haha: TMI WARNING but afterwards his :spermy: gave me a burning sensation really badly and I just HAD to go to the bathroom and push it back out lol. I'm not sure why that happened and hoping it was just a one-time thing and not a sign of infection or anything. :nope:

KK - :hugs: Poor you and baby Willow. I've heard gripe water really helps. I'd continue the bicycle legs and everything you are doing - a poopy diaper a day is amazing! Hopefully this stage won't last much longer and you will get to better enjoy your lovely princess! :hugs:

Happy 12 weeks to Ciara and 35 weeks to Miranda! 
Natasha is it 3 weeks now till your gender scan?? :happydance:

So this whole time I've been telling OH that :witch: is due next Saturday...Until I saw a post from Fairy that says hers is due tmrw and then I realized I'm actually due either Wednesday or Friday the latest, ha!
OH was just asking me last night when we can start using "those tests" (opks) again lol :cloud9: Oh and we were actually openly talking about baby names with my brother's girlfriend in front of my grandma and aunt!! Nobody knows we are TTC though so this was a big step for him mostly. I ALWAYS talk about baby names :haha:

Ugh...I've been feeling nauseous the last few days off/on at very random times, but mostly after eating. OH doesn't want me to symptom spot but he also said my sense of smell/taste has been heightened since my surgery. Like, I am very sensitive to spicy foods (when they aren't even actually 'spicy'). I remember thinking ketchup and lemonade were "spicy" with my 2nd loss so we will see!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh and I went back to work (babysitting) today and it wasn't bad! Just have to be careful lifting still and going from sitting to standing made my muscles hurt me pretty badly but it's still very tolerable. The kids are 2 and 3.5 so they were pretty understanding and kept asking to look at my "boo-boo" lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you pickle!

Kk- my sister's baby was pretty gassy in the beginning. She'd be so fussy and cry she was so uncomfortable, my mom bought gas drops and that seemed to do the trick. Hope its not collic! 

Jessie - I don't think I got any symptoms until the 2nd half of the tww for my bfps! I got gass and indigestion :haha: and when af was due my boobs started hurting. Keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you as well!

Wannabe - is nausea a new thing or have you had it since post surgery? Wouldn't it be so nice to get your bfp this month after such a horrible experience!

Pal - hope all is well and af is staying away!


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies! My internet has been down on my phone for some reason, but I think I finally have it fixed :)

I have my fx'ed for bfp's for all of you ttc ladies this month! Lots and lots of baby dust :dust:

Kristi- I think I would be the same as you and blame gas, not colic. Sounds like you're doing what you can and I hope you can get some sleep soon :hugs: how did the gripe water work?

Miranda- happy 35 weeks! Eek, so close!

Natasha- I'm glad the nausea is getting better! 

Jessie- I went back and forth like that every month :hugs: try to keep your chin up and know it'll happen when it's meant to. When you have your little one, this will all seem like a distant memory :hugs:

Pickle- you are definitely in with a chance! One time puts you in with a chance, especially with the awesome ewcm you had! I had ewcm early my bfp month, but looking back I still think o was between cd 15 & 16, and we only bd'ed cd 12 &14 pm and 17 am. You just never know! I'm super excited for your early o though! It sucks waiting through long cycles!

Wannabe- I'm glad your OH is still on board for ttc :) and I'm glad you enjoyed your bday! :) idk why that would happen with his "stuff" but I'll keep my fx'ed for a nice surprise! 

Bomma- how are you? Are you really 10 dpo?

Pal- how are you? I've been silently hoping you get a surprise bfp instead of having to make the appt for a hsg!

Afm- I feel like it's been forever since I've talked to you girls! I'm doing good :) had a busy weekend, started planning my bff's baby shower, so exciting! 

I hope everyone is good and has a great day! :flower:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda - the nausea is actually new as of maybe the past...3 or 4 days? So I definitely don't think it's surgery related. I did also have nausea right before and after surgery but then it stopped, and that was 2 weeks ago now. I've also been suuuuuper gassy yesterday and the day before lol. Who knows!! I'll be happy either way, really. If I don't get a BFP then I can go back to losing weight, which would also likely help us get a BFP anyways

It would be really awesome (and super surprising) to get a surprise BFP as I don't even think we really BD at the right time, but it's nice to hope lol


----------



## fairyy

Miranda: Definitely the year "23" is the best for you guys. Can't believe you are so close to full term. :)

Yes, AF is not in sight so far. 

Bomma: When AF is due ??? Fingers crossed she stays far far away from you. Any plans to POAS ? 

Natasha: Hope that nausea is not that bad and goes away. OMG you are getting closer to your scan date :)

Kerry: I really hope that cb digi gives you that magical word when you POAS on it hun. 

Krsiti: 3hours sleep in 2nights. That's insane. Hope your little princess is better now and you get some good sleep. 

Jessie: My guess is you ovulated on Tuesday. 

Wannabe: I get that burning sensation from BD at times. But sounds like you had a great weekend and your OH is just adorable wanting you to POAS on opk and try for a baby. Hope you guys get lucky soon. :)

Ciara: Planning baby shower is exciting. Isn't it ! :)
Can't believe you are already in 2nd tri. Time is flying quickly. 

Btw I am secretly hoping same hun. Hope AF won't show up and I don't have to go for HSG. Today is expected AF day (15dpo), but there is also a possibility that it might be 14dpo instead 15 and AF due tomorrow. But I am cramping still. :(


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks ladies for all your nice comments :) 

Jessie did you continue opk'ing on the wed? I always o when my opk turns neg (fainter than the control line) so if yours was lighter on wed I would say you ovulated then. If you don't know, I would say tues/wed. I think I ovulated in the night so I think for me I'm between my dpo's. So even though I temp I don't even know myself! Either way you can only be a day out either way so don't worry xx


----------



## fairyy

TMI Warning:-

Ok I had to go for bowel movement. 2nd time today and expected to see spotting while wiping but some kind of transparent gooey cm I found. But then I saw some fresh blood but it was from pooping side. I wiped few times each time red was there. I was constipated. Did that cause some blood to come out ???


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- Thanks hun, it was negative on the weds, we b'd on the sunday, tues and weds so hopefully i got enough swimmers going! How are you feelin hun?

Fairry- Aww i hope af doesnt turn up for you! I have heard a lot of bfps after hsg tho so i bet you wont be long!

Wanabe- A surprise bfp after the month you've had would be amazin for you wouldnt it! With some of the symptoms your getting it sounds positive!

Loulou- planning a baby shower sounds fun!:happydance:

Miranda- I hope your well rested and r feeling ok :flower:

Afm- ive had a dull ache today, bit like af pains, af is due in 1 week so thts prob it, we also bd'd today which is not like me (normally when ov is well and truly over i give up until af hahaha) and it felt different, maybe because af isnt far away. Im trying not to symptom spot as i know deep down most of it is psychological but apart from that im just waitin :wacko:

xxx


----------



## mirandaprice

If you strained hard enough it may cause bleeding pal


----------



## fairyy

I think you are right Miranda. But for a second I thought AF has started :argh:

Only a week to go Jessie. :dust:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy - If the blood wasn't from your vagina it sounds like hemorrhoids or just from straining too hard. I've also had this happen but the blood was from my vagina since I pushed so hard? Now that was weird lol but it does happen. AF better not show!! Aren't you due on today? FX she forgets to come for 9 months!!

Jessie - Sounds like you definitely got enough swimmers in there at the right time frame!! :thumbup: Yes, a surprise BFP would be amazing! I'm just holding out on that one time we BD before my surgery...I believe it was June 19th and I remember a few days after surgery I had TONS and TONS of EWCM but I thought it was somehow surgery related? 

Newest symptom of the day: Weird taste in my mouth. Not sure if I'd describe it "metallic" per say, but it's just super super strange and nothing makes it go away!!! I also forgot to mention that the past 5 days or so I've been waking up at night to pee!! :shrug: I usually sleep SO soundly and wake up somewhat late, but I also have been waking up by 7 or 7:30 every day now, ready to go. I haven't had to take a nap during the day for a while now but feel like I could the past few days.
Makes me want to determine approx DPO and such lol they say when you stop trying is when it happens!
This yucky taste is REALLY making me hopeful. What else would it be from???


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> TMI Warning:-
> 
> Ok I had to go for bowel movement. 2nd time today and expected to see spotting while wiping but some kind of transparent gooey cm I found. But then I saw some fresh blood but it was from pooping side. I wiped few times each time red was there. I was constipated. Did that cause some blood to come out ???

Very possible, its happened to me before. Freaked me out, but I called my mom and she was like well were you constipated? She said that more likely than not that's what caused it and if it was very little and quit then it def was.


----------



## Krissykat1006

I know its probably in here...but when is everyone testing testing? It feels like it should be anyday now!

Edited to add that I slept 9 hours total last night.

Praise Jebus.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Kristi - AF is due tmrw for me, but I am likely going to wait until the wknd to test as this month was not exactly TTC but I do think I might have a chance.
I hope Fairy starts testing soon, she was due today I think?? :happydance:

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## Krissykat1006

good luck Wanna :D


----------



## mirandaprice

If its a bad taste try a squirt of lemon juice or baking soda mixed in water- I had an awful taste in my mouth almost entire 1st tri...I think it was from stomach acid. The nausea you've been having could be causing it!

Yay for 9hrs sleep kk! I wish I could sleep that long ;)


----------



## mirandaprice

Jessie - af cramps a week before af could be a good sign! Fx'd!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Miranda - I will try some lemon juice mixed with water and see if that makes any difference. If I'm not pregnant I must be lacking some vitamin or something...


----------



## fairyy

Kristi: Glad that you got that much needed sleep. :)

Wannabe: I read in many forums that ladies with BFP listed metallic taste in mouth as TWW pre BFP symptom. I hope it is the case fir you.:flower:
Hope AF won't show up tomorrow or in near future and you get BFP instead. 

Yes, AF was due today. I thought I ovulated early this time because of positive opk on cd12 and ovulation spotting on cd13. If I ovulated on cd13 then AF should have been here on 15dpo. May be I ovulated on cd14 (I had very little brown mucus that day mixed with ewcm) and AF due tomorrow. If no AF tomorrow then I can definitely consider myself late.

Honestly I am scared.


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> Kristi: Glad that you got that much needed sleep. :)
> 
> Wannabe: I read in many forums that ladies with BFP listed metallic taste in mouth as TWW pre BFP symptom. I hope it is the case fir you.:flower:
> Hope AF won't show up tomorrow or in near future and you get BFP instead.
> 
> Yes, AF was due today. I thought I ovulated early this time because of positive opk on cd12 and ovulation spotting on cd13. If I ovulated on cd13 then AF should have been here on 15dpo. May be I ovulated on cd14 (I had very little brown mucus that day mixed with ewcm) and AF due tomorrow. If no AF tomorrow then I can definitely consider myself late.
> 
> Honestly I am scared.

Exciting :D I will be checking in tomorrow for an update from you!


----------



## fairyy

Just wondering what should be done first in relation to fertility testing, ultrasound or HSG ?


----------



## jessieles

Girlies some of these posts are exciting!

Wanabe- you have lots of symptoms! Pleeeaaase AF dont come!

Fairry- Ive got everything crossed for you!!

KK- 9 hours sleep must seem like heaven to you! I bet it was very much needed!

Miranda- I hope so, i try every month not too get excited and then find myself imagining how ill tell dh that im preggers!

:dust::dust:


----------



## Pickletilly

Wowee so much has been going on! 

Wannabe that is SO promising what you've said about the taste. That is one of the symptoms I have mainly seen in BFP stories, not bfn! Pair that with the nausea, ahh! :)

Fairyy why aren't you testing go go go POAS right now!

KK I'm so glad you finally had some peace. Now remember what it was like as it might not stick around :haha:

Jessie I would def say Wednesday for o then. Good timing for bd and cramps are good. I'm fine, way behind everyone it seems but that's ok. Only 5dpo for me so no symptoms. Just not feeling it this month.. Again lol. I personally think my bd was poor :shrug: I just didn't expect the early o. :(


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - I'm thinking the HSG is sort of like an u/s. I havn't had one done personally, but a few ladies I follow on here have, and they describe it as basically an u/s with dye injected to check uterus and tubes.


----------



## fairyy

Good morning ladies. I got clear BFN and faint spotting. Now looking forward to schedule appointment. I am wishing to find something wrong, so that it can be fixed and we can get pregnant. Getting pregnant shouldn't be so hard. 

Anyways AF should start by evening or so. Good luck ladies waiting in TWW. My fingers are tightly crossed for you.


----------



## loulou82baby

Oh goodness, I got excited reading all these posts! :haha:

Natasha- happy 17 weeks! :happydance:

Pal- I would definitely say the blood is from straining! I've heard of it coming from both places and they say it's best to try not to strain. Try some juice or leafy greens, or one of the liquids they sell to help.

So, if af doesn't show today you are going to test? I'm really hoping she's a no show for 9 months! Feeling scared is normal :hugs: and leads to excitement if you get a :bfp: fx'ed!

Jessie- I agree with what Pickle said! You're not out til you're out, and you're definitely still in! Af feelings a week early can be a good sign :) when will you test? Fx'ed! 

Wannabe- you never know what our crazy bodies are doing! That's how women practicing fertility awareness still end up preggo, you can o early at any time, without reason and notice. I've also had that weird taste all through first trimester and still do! When are you testing? Fx'ed!

Pickle- you aren't too far behind! I always seemed to o between days too, it's so weird and hard to pinpoint exactly what cd it happened lol. And for the gazillionth time ( ;) ) you're bd timing is absolutely fine! It only takes one and you definitely had more than one up there ;) :haha: fx'ed! 

Kristi- :happydance: for sleep! Take advantage when you can :)

Miranda- not too much longer being uncomfortable :) then hopefully you'll get to nap with your little guy :)

Afm- I always feel like I'm forgetting to add something! 

Yesterday I meant to tell you all thank you :hugs: I'm so excited for second trimester and I ordered some maternity clothes yesterday :) 

I am so excited for all you ladies! It would really be fantastic if you all ended up with a bfp this cycle! I've got my fx'ed so tight it hurts :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pal- I'm sorry for the bfn and spotting! I am very excited for your hsg though! I hope they can get you in before this fertile window :) :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 17 weeks dream!

Can't believe you're almost halfway through!


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - so sorry AF is making her appearance! Are you waiting to schedule for your HSG until you have a stronger flow, or will you call with the spotting as cycle day 1?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy - :hugs: Sorry AF seems to be showing, but you're not out till she's really here! Sounds like you've got your head in the game and focusing on next month already - good strategy!

Pickle - Hopefully you get some symptoms soon :haha: Usually around 8dpo is when I start getting actual symptoms that are worth recording. 

AFM - I was nauseous last night still and told OH that over the phone. I also explained this weird taste in my mouth and told him that could likely be a symptom. He said "well go and POAS then! I'll wait with you on the phone" lol it was super cute. I didn't hold my urine for more than 20 minutes when I tested but it was definitely BFN. But that's what I expected since I didn't hold it, it was late at night, and I drank a TONNN of water/fluids. But now he even agrees that maybe that time we did it before my surgery was it? It was only that one time and probably about 4-5 days before O (just guessing). That would also make my symptoms start about 8dpo though so who knows!
I also think it may be from surgery still. I've had a slight temp of 99.5, had diarrhea yesterday morning, nausea off/on and this taste is STILL in my mouth this morning!!! I've read that surgery can make me skip this period also so really who knows!!
No sign of the witch yet, but I am SO exhausted I just keep falling back to sleep today! Randomly took my BBT today and it was 97.9 not sure what that means tho as I have nothing to compare it to :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

Loulou - yay for maternity clothe! I got lucky and had all but two items either donated to me or bought for me ;) I may even use some of them post baby until I get back into my old jeans :D


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - what dpo do you think you are? If too early, it'll show BFN, but those symptoms do seem rather promising, so keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I think I would actually be 14dpo and AF due today (28 days), which never really happens lol. I usually have 30 or even 32-day cycles with about 17dpo from my calculations. :shrug:

I'm also expecting AF to be late anyways from the surgery because I read online it's super common to be late or even miss a period after surgery, esp abdominal surgery. My doctor didn't say anything though so who knows!
Having odd pains/cramps on my LEFT side, whatever that means!

I will just wait till this weekend and then test with FMU/SMU or at least after a 3-hour hold or so to be more accurate. I'm trying to be realistic and keep thinking it all could still be surgery related but I just don't know?


----------



## fairyy

Ciara: Yay maternity shopping. :) I saw on some shopping site mom and baby maternity combo pack clothes. That's so cute to wear matching outfit with your new born baby. :) 

Wannabe: Test with FMU then tomorrow or Friday. We need some BFP's. :)

I am going to call them tomorrow to make an appointment. Today I have to talk to my insurance company. AF is still brown but I am sure it will be red in no time as I got clear BFN this morning. I have started to hate TTC. Again I have to go through that BD scheduling process which I absolutely hate.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy - I will try my best to sneak POAS in the morning, but I live with my mom and she is unaware of anything TTC so I have to be reeeeally careful haha.
I should have never ordered those OPKs and HPTs online lol they're so cheap I could use them whenever I want now!! :haha:

Bomma - How are you?? You should be due for BFP/AF soon too, right??

Ciara - That's good to know you also had the weird taste in your mouth too. Did anything help it go away? Did you happen to notice it before a BFP? Seems too early I think but never know! 

I'm definitely more bloated now too but that could be surgery or AF related also. Oh I also noticed some yellow stretchy CM yesterday night and this morning. This is usually a good sign for me also, so I'm excited!!
Getting a headache today though which tends to happen before AF. My body is so super confusing lol


----------



## Pickletilly

Wannabe I'm so excited for you! :dance:


----------



## fairyy

Natasha: Did you have any spotting or pain for few days after HSG ? I am planning to go on cd9/10. I hope I don't feel awful after that and not able to BD during fertile days. 

How long the fertile effect of HSG lasts ? Is it for that cycle only or for few more cycles ?


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - I believe its for a few cycles after. Are you going to get it done if your ins wont cover it?

Wannabe- just out of curiosity, have you tried an opk, as if not a bfp (really hoping it is!) Maybe the surgery delayed o?


----------



## fairyy

No, if insurance is not going to cover it. I think its costly. Trying to contact the insurance people. 

Preggo ladies, do you remember how often you BDed the cycle of BFP ?


----------



## sn0wbunnie

fairyy said:


> No, if insurance is not going to cover it. I think its costly. Trying to contact the insurance people.
> 
> Preggo ladies, do you remember how often you BDed the cycle of BFP ?

We BD'ed every other day after AF left!


----------



## jessieles

Fairry- Aww im sorry for your bfn and spotting.:hugs: i think your in a good place now with hsg coming as ive seen so many bfps after hsg! Ii am slo starting to hate ttc! as soon as af is due i get my hopes up, then dashed and then think omg here we go again!

Thanks loulou! How are you doing? Aww how exciting buying maternity clothes, it must all seem v real now! :happydance:

Wanabe- Any new tests done?

Pickle- I really pray for you this month!

Afm- This eve i have had really achey af pains, everytime i wipe i expect to see blood which is really odd at 7 days before af but i defo know af will be here! i also have v sore boobs! Why of all the symptoms af gives do they have to be the same as pregnancy symptoms? :growlmad::wacko:


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Natasha: Did you have any spotting or pain for few days after HSG ? I am planning to go on cd9/10. I hope I don't feel awful after that and not able to BD during fertile days.
> 
> How long the fertile effect of HSG lasts ? Is it for that cycle only or for few more cycles ?

Hi pal sorry the witch is making her dreaded appearance, i spotted for few mins after the procedure and had pain only during the procedure. They said u r more fertile for up to 6 months after the hsg.......so good luck.

Bomma,pickle,jessie,wannabe i feel a bfp round the corner and i can't wait :happydance::happydance:

loulou maternity clothing yeaaaa :happydance:

KK glad u can sleep better now..kisses to willow x

Miranda how r u :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: I echo what you said. Why the PMS and pre BFP symptom have to be the same !!!:growlmad: When are you planning to test ? We are waiting for more BFP's. 

Natasha: Yay 6months. Now I am hopeful again. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Btw, my appointment is for Friday,18th (cd10). They told no sex three days before and on day of HSG. I asked about pain killer but they said I don't have to take it. :shrug:


----------



## Pickletilly

Symptoms - thats why I always say if I get sore boobs I will be hopeful as that isn't an AF sym for me :haha:


----------



## wannabemomy37

So today I have been nauseous again, weird taste in mouth, and headache that won't go away with meds :growlmad: irritable (probly from headache) and just want to SLEEP!
I am holding my urine now as long as I can lol hopefully close to 3 hours and then I am going to call OH and test again, just because! (Told you I shouldn't have gotten all these cheap tests...lol) 
Miranda - I will take an OPK too although I would be really shocked if I haven't O'd already as I am on CD28 today and usually have symptoms of O around CD11-14, but I will definitely try an OPK with the same urine in another hour or so :thumbup:

Be honest...Do you girls really think I even have a chance this month or are all of these things likely from surgery still?? We only BD about CD8 and I'm guessing I had EWCM around CD12/13. Seems a bit of a stretch don't you think?? Starting to think I should just expect AF, but I will still test tonight just for fun, and I'll post pics for you girls to inspect :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on the bfp snowbunnie! It looks like you may of just found out recently! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## mirandaprice

Sore boobs was the thing that was majorly different for me! With the cycle I had my chemical and my keeper cycle after I had indigestion, bloating and gas. ...I knew my keeper bfp was staying when my boobs changed :haha: they got bigger, started hurting and the areolas got darker! And you could suddenly see all the veins!

Wannabe - if you o'd around cycle day 11-12 then bd at cycle day 8 definitely leaves possibility!


----------



## fairyy

Wannabe: Yes, there is a chance for BFP. Your symptoms sounds promising. When are you going to POAS ? I will look for your post after I am done cooking dinner. :) Good luck.


----------



## fairyy

sn0wbunnie said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> No, if insurance is not going to cover it. I think its costly. Trying to contact the insurance people.
> 
> Preggo ladies, do you remember how often you BDed the cycle of BFP ?
> 
> We BD'ed every other day after AF left!Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. :) Seems we need to BD more :winkwink:
Hope you are enjoying your pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Just looking through my notes...I had SHOW (soft, high, open, wet) fertile CP on CD7-9?? We BD on CD8PM and CD9AM.
LOTS of stretchy EWCM on CD13 and CD14
Hopefully his spermies lived the whole 7days lol!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Not sure if this even posted, but I'd say its BFN, although if I go crazy looking at it I do think I see something suuuuuper light there. Who knows!



****UPDATE:: GIRLS!! I swear to goodness I see a faint faint faint pinkish line???!
OH is on his way over to look lol but I swear I really see something, I honestly don't think I'm imagining it?! I need to calm down in case it's nothing lol. OH is freaking out excited but I told him to relax since it might not be anything. It's even more faint than the OPK (blue one) so I'm not sure if it even counts as anything lol no way my phone's camera would show what I see.
Metallic type taste and nausea is still VERY present today. Ahh!!
OH is bringing over a FRER and told me to hold my pee lol I just went maybe 20 mins ago and I already feel the need to go again....
 



Attached Files:







0709141924.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 6









0709141949.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wannabemomy37

Let me know HONESTLY if you can see anything.
I swear I can definitely see it now, even on that 2nd pic. 

Holding my pee for another test in a few hours lol gonna TRY to wait till 9pm so about 2 hour hold. Do you think a FRER would show a better line than an IC?? Any reason for a false positive or do you think it's an evap? I def see pink in it in person tho...

FREAKING OUT! I feel VERY nauseous now!! :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

The pics are kind of blurry, but it definitely looks like a line in the 2nd pic and possibly the 1st...but hard to see from my phone!

Fxd this is it!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

My OH just got here and he definitely sees it too!!! :happydance:

PRAYING PRAYING PRAYING it's not a fluke!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Fingers crossed, cause I can see it :)


----------



## fairyy

I can see the faint line on second pic. :)

Bring on that FRER, that is the best brand ever for pregnancy test.
Waiting to see your test pic.


----------



## jessieles

Wanabe- I can defo see a line! More in the second pic! When are you testing agen??? :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yep there is definitely a line there and it is PINK wooooohooooooo. Bring on the frer


----------



## wannabemomy37

Could only hold that next urine until 830 so only a little more than an hour, and IC and FRER were stark white BFNs, but my urine was pretty diluted then also.

OH is freaking out so happy but I just don't believe it yet. 

I am waiting to retest until tmrw/this wknd so my line would be darker if I am


----------



## Pickletilly

I knew it! Good luck wannabe would be so awesome for you :)

Miranda do you know what dpo you got boob symptoms?


----------



## mirandaprice

Not until close to AF, so I wanna say like between 13dpo and 15dpo they got bad...maybe a little sore before that.


----------



## mirandaprice

I went back and checked the old thread I got my BFP - I did not specify what day my boobs started hurting :dohh:

But I did mention I got a headache and diarrhea instead of AF :haha: 

No such thing as glamorous pregnancies!


----------



## Krissykat1006

I always get sore boobs before AF but the month I got my BFP I had like stabbing pains in my breast (mainly left side) that were totally different than the pain they normally had and it started around 6dpo. I still have my cycle charted on ovufriend to go back and look at.

I had diarrhea too Miranda, my chart shows 5 bouts before AF was late LOL


----------



## fairyy

Wannabe: You kept me waiting. Lol, last night.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh that could explain my bouts of diarrhea then maybe?? I thought I was just dehydrated (which could be that too I guess) :shrug: Didn't realize that was a "symptom" lol

Also had a headache yesterday. Brown stringy CM last night too???

Fairy - I'm sorry! OH was here and we were just snuggling and he had tears in his eyes :cloud9: I have decided to take my last IC I have here (the rest are all at OH's house) I'm going to wait until 5pm or so so that would be a 3-hour hold. Seems like forever to hold it when I have the urge to go every 30 minutes!!

We are clearly going to be gutted if that test was just a fluke. I am still not admitting I am pregnant just yet. I'm terrified of BFN and/or getting AF suddenly :nope: When does this feeling go away??
I guess I'd be 4 weeks today based on LMP?


----------



## mirandaprice

After I got my bfp I was afraid I'd see blood every time I wiped for weeks! It didn't help I had cramps like I'd start any moment


----------



## wannabemomy37

A few weeks hmm...Ok lol Luckily zero cramps but I do seem to have that feeling that AF is on her way, perhaps its just the increase in CM

Can't wait till 5pm!! 2 more hours till POAS! :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Did your OH buy you a First Response test yesterday ? I would say test with IC and FRER both.

Ciara: Where are you ? 

Bomma:Hope you are AF free.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy - yes and I took it last night around 830 and it was BFN, as was the 2nd IC.

I'm busting to go but trying to wait a little longer now before testing again and I will post a pic for you :)


----------



## fairyy

Sure. I will be waiting. Fingers crossed for a BFP. :)


----------



## jessieles

Aargh Wanabe how much longer? Im excited for u!! :happydance:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Looks BFN to me...altho the test part did get scratched by my nail.
Who knows. Testing this wknd with FMU for the real results.

Is it true having an HPT and an OPK too close to each other can make the HPT false positive?


----------



## fairyy

I don't think so. I have never heard that before.


----------



## Dreambaby69

wannabemomy37 said:


> Looks BFN to me...altho the test part did get scratched by my nail.
> Who knows. Testing this wknd with FMU for the real results.
> 
> Is it true having an HPT and an OPK too close to each other can make the HPT false positive?

yea unfortunately. I heard that the dye runs into it if they r held together. Hopefully this is not the case for u Hun xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Last night and tonight while checking I noticed I am having some brown stringy CM mixed with EWCM but cervix feels hard and definitely closed.

Headache, diarrhea, nausea (bad), dizziness, metallic taste, odd pinching in R side

All still happening, so what's going on with the BFNs now?? Argh.

OH randomly texted me "so I'm thinking of baby names. What are your top 3 girl names?" And then I called him and we discussed some names. We have 12 girls and 12 boys so far on our lists  Too funny.


----------



## fairyy

That's cute. <3

Btw what cd you are at now ? How long your cycles are ?


----------



## jessieles

Wanabe- I hope you get your bfp! Ill be thinking of you :hugs:

Pickle- Any symptoms yet?

I have af pains constantly and very sore boobs. this isnt anything new from each cycle though. the only new symptom i have is i am starving constantly but this might just be because af is on her way. i hate the tww! trying so hard not to symptom spot but you cant help it and just waiting for either the best news ever or your hopes being dashed!

I am trying so hard to think of all the positives so that weds im not devastated agen! Then i think should i stop trying and just let it happen, but then surely without doing all you can its gonna take even longer! Everyone keeps saying 'you want it too badly, your young' bla bla bla but i think because me and the dh have been together 9 years, weve done all the holidays, weekends away, moving in, getting married, so we are kind of just waiting for the next chapter! I find it so frustrating that you cant control ttc! Argh! Thats my rant for today! haha!


----------



## Pickletilly

No symptoms for me. 

I feel your pain J, I've heard "just relax/forget about it and it will happen" a million times, I don't agree with that and neither does smep book! Its impossible to forget. And I've relaxed - nothing. I think trying is the best option to continue with and knowledge is key. Chin up, but I do have my head down too :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pal- I'm here thank you :) had a busy day and company all day yesterday. I'm excited for your appt, and the 6 months of being more fertile :) come on cd 10!

Wannabe- wow, have I missed a ton! I bet you're going crazy right now! :hugs: opk's can definitely make an hpt look positive if they touch or if hpt is dipped in the same cup after opk. I hope that's not the case for you and that your urine has just been diluted! Looking forward to your next test :) I always found 2mu and evening after a 4 hr hold better, but everyone is different and some women only do well with fmu. And I definitely think you have a chance! Our bodies do crazy things and the only way to know exactly when you o'ed is to temp, so you could have o'ed early or those swimmers could have stuck around :)

About the weird taste, it started before af was due and nothing fixes it! Some days I brush my teeth so many times it hurts and the taste is still there an hour later :dohh: my other things were cramps, from o time until over 6 weeks, feeling like af was going to show, and my boobs hurt different. That one is hard to explain, but they're usually sore every cycle from o on, but that one they started hurting later and hurt different, like ached and throbbed instead of just being sore. I'll have to look back at my chart to see when and if there was anything else.

Being afraid af was going to show definitely lasted for a few weeks. I still worry :dohh:

Fx'ed!!!!!

Jessie- I always couldn't wait to get to the tww and then I hated it and it seemed like it lasted forever! Every day is one day closer and I am praying for all of you ladies! :hugs: I wish there was a fix to that feeling, the only thing that helped me was letting go and very frankly, not giving a shit anymore. That led to my bfp cycle, even after there were other cycles that I took a "break", I never really took a break until that last cycle, but at that point it wasn't even a break, I knew it wasn't going to happen and I wasn't going to let myself care anymore. I'm sorry for how terrible this sounds, but I want to be totally honest and thorough. We had sex 3 times because we wanted to, but*1 of them was way too early (cd 12) because I o'ed consistently after cd 15 (usually 16-19, but before temping, sometimes 20-23). Anyways, the other 2 times were cd 14 pm and cd 17 am. One of those times was absolutely awful and left me feeling less than satisfied and totally pissed lol (I think it was the last time since I didn't have any sex after that). I had o cramps overnight between cd 15-16, but I really have no idea when I actually o'ed. My whole point of that long story was that my "relax, it'll happen when it's meant to" wasn't me just being able to relax (I found that impossible), it was me getting fed up and saying eff it, it's been almost a yr, OH refused any testing, and I was just done trying. I now agree that it'll happen when it's meant to, but I never felt that way before. I feel like the stress we put on ourselves to try and control ttc really may prevent it from happening. :shrug: it doesn't work the same for everyone, that is just my experience. I really hope all of you ladies have bfp's coming this cycle, so you can get off this crazy ttc train! :hugs:

That last post covered some other ?'s that were asked too, i just have a problem remembering sometimes who asked what, so I'm definitely not ignoring anyone, I just may include my response to you in a response to someone else :haha: please forgive me! :hugs:

Anyways, I have completely forgotten anything else I had to say and this is probably long enough! I'm rooting for all of you!

Congrats snow! H & H 9 months!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I am on CD30 today, out of typical 30-day cycles on average.

I did dip the hpt in the same urine as the opk, so that could be all it was...

I feel like I'm out, but I do still have these symptoms the main one is this taste in my mouth that just WON'T GO AWAY!! nausea, now having slight cramping but who knows. :shrug:
I'm tired of getting my hopes up only to be let down, so when I saw the BFP the other day I really just stayed calm thinking it could be a fluke or could end up being a chemical once again.
I also think the surgery is messing things up with this cycle, and I'm just looking too much into things.

I'm really okay either way because I didn't even think I had a chance this month. It would be really shocking if it happened that easily and at crazy circumstances for me, lol. 

:coffee:


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - so sorry for the BFNs! It's heartbreaking, regardless of whether you thought you had a chance or not! Still keeping my fx'd for you!

It's definitely hard to "just relax" and be in the mindset "it'll happen when it's meant to" when you've been trying for so long (or in my case, you have a very early loss). It's amazing the amount of hope we put into one little test, and the disappointment and anguish we feel when it doesn't come out how we'd like!

Although I do agree full heartedly believe that TTC is extremely stressful, and in some cases may be stressful enough to prevent the body from allowing pregnancy (if that makes sense). I honestly think people say to "just relax" and "it'll happen when it's meant to" because they either 1. don't understand because they've never experienced struggles with TTC, or 2. They think it's helpful to say/they don't have anything else to say.

Just want to send massive :hugs: and lots of :babydust: to you ladies and let you know I'm here rooting for you all! Just know, even though the journey is long and hard, you have support from us all here! And one way or another it WILL happen, just try and stay positive in the meantime (and if you can't, I'll send some positive thoughts/energy your way ;) )


----------



## mirandaprice

Loulou - you can try lemon juice. The acidity in it is supposed to help neutralize the bad taste. It helped me occasionally, but honestly...the taste only ever went away when I was eating :haha: and was made worse by crackers and bread!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda - I tried the lemon juice (ewww lol) and it really didn't make much difference, if any. It does help when I eat but as soon as I finish my last bite it's back! Water, brushing teeth...nothing helps! I'm just getting used to it now, but I'm REALLY hoping it's because I'm growing a "cootie" (I now have OH's cooties lol I think it's super cute)
I gotta admit, the thread on here called March-Mallows really makes me want a little Marchmallow :cloud9: So stinkin cute!!
Any thoughts on why I'm having some brown stringy CM mixed with more EWCM type stuff? It's only when I actually check inside. Sometimes this happens before AF but I also know it could be IB possibly, right?
The yellow tinged CM a few days back was pretty promising to me too.

I keep going back and forth with "I might be! :cloud9:" and "I can't be :cry:"....It's sooo annoying being in limbo like this lol can't wait until tonight/tmrw AM I will be with OH and probably testing like a mad-woman until I either get a strong BFP or AF shows...


----------



## fairyy

Jessie I can feel what you said. It's really hard each month trying and getting AF each month. But I am sure BFP is not that far from all of us TTC ladies. We will be blessed soon. Rant as much as you want. We are here to listen to you and support you. :hugs:

Wannabe: I get brown cm before AF since we started having unprotected sex. Before that I never spot before AF. But theses days my AF starts with spotting and turns heavy within 12 to 24hrs. That's a regular thing now for me. But I hope it's not AF for you. :hugs:

Ciara: I try to relax, but seems I can't . So I want to give it all and get a BFP soon. I know if I try to relax and not think about TTC then we might end up missing entire fertile window with no BD at all. Sex is the last thing on my DH's mind. He is so occupied with his office work all the time. So I am thinking of trying and mixing it up different BD plan till next 6months or so. After that my plan is to totally give up.


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- Yeh im the same, i think feeling like im doing all i can helps me relax more than trying to forget ttc as that would make me feel like its never going to happen.

Loulou- Thank you for your kind words :hugs: hopefully im just in a bad mood today and tomoro i feel happy again. i think its just because i feel like af its defo on its way!

Wanabe- Aww i bet your full of all emotions, ive been thinking of u today, i hope u get ur bfp within the next couple of days! :flower::hugs:

Miranda- I agree, i think people do just say it as they dont know what else to say. Thank you for your babydust! I hope you and bump are doing good! Its flying by!

I swear someones out to get me today haha, i just sat down with a nice cuppa and though aw ill watch glee. so the whole episode was about will and his wife ttc and went on about ovulation bla bla bla and how they were trying really hard and by the end of the episode she was preggers haha, you can imagine me... Aw [email protected]*$ Off!! :haha:


----------



## jessieles

Fairry- Aww dont feel so hard on yourself! I think you should go for this hsg, that'll be good for your chances! And then just try and bd as much as you can on ur fertile week! It wont be long hun, dont give up ! :hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

But Jessie, isn't that the bit where after she actually realises she isn't and fakes the pregnancy?! :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

I love the movie "What to Expect when you're expecting" as it covers everything. The easy pregnancy, mc, adopting/infertility, ttc concieve giving up then getting bfp - and how pregnancy actually is for most people (not glamorous haha)


----------



## loulou82baby

I really wish I could give all you ladies big :hugs: and I'm really sorry if I've said anything offensive to anyone :hugs: please know that at no point do I ever mean to be insensitive and I truly am rooting for all you ladies and I wish I could make it happen for you today! I know how great of mommy's you will all be! :hugs: and you will all appreciate what you put in to make your darling little bundles :)

Miranda- I'm going to try adding a little more lemon juice :) I'm hoping this goes away soon! I just feel like I always have horrible breath and that mortifies me when talking to people :haha: 

Jessie- I probably would've thrown something at the t.v. :haha: seeing that stuff got to me so much while ttc! Granted it's all fake, but it definitely didn't make it hurt any less :hugs: I remember crying through several shows :hugs:

Pal- my OH has a low sex drive too. I basically feel like I have to force him all the time and it was the same way while ttc. Have you tried cooking dinner for him almost nude? Or lingerie? Or starting with oral? Just throwing ideas out there, I know how frustrating it is when it's such an important part of ttc! :hugs: on a good note, your hsg should make a clear path even if you only get one good round of swimmers :)

Pickle- she faked it?! I don't know whether to laugh or cry at that! Lol

Wannabe- I have my fx'ed that you get a blazing bfp soon! If not, we're here for you and you are so ready for your next cycle! I hope that's not something you have to worry about though. Please keep us posted and enjoy your time with your OH :hugs:

I don't think I've ever seen what to expect, I'm going to have to now! 

Lots and lots of :hugs: and <3 all around and loads of sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- I think that was his first wife, but this is the new wife :haha:

Miranda- Oooh i have that recorded, i mite watch it this eve then!

Loulou-:hugs: right back at u! 

Fairry- I agree with loulou, could you do something to get him going? dress up in something sexy etc xx

So i woke up this morn feelin sicky and thort id do a test, just a normal one, BFN, dont know why i did it as i know im only 9/10dpo and its not an early response. So i dont know how i feel now. im just going to wait for af now i think. I just had sharp shooting pains in my womb las nite so i thort it could be a symptom. obv not!


----------



## Pickletilly

J, oooooh! I haven't watched glee in a long time. It's probably far too early for POAS Hun :hugs:

Ladies little help here - so we went drinking last night as it was my friends leaving party (though only had about 3 glasses cider not pints, like wine glass size, as I'm too wary while TTC) and went to bed around 2am. Took temp at 5 as usual. So usually my temp would be up after alc and not much sleep. But it took a tumble to below cover line! Do you think that's because of the stuff mentioned, or.. Dare I say.. Implantation dip? I know all I have to do is wait for tomorrow's temp but I'd like some opinions so I don't go mad?

Also please bear in mind my cover line is usually much lower than this cycles, just one temp threw it higher. But still a dip right?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickle it could very well be implantation dip cos it too early for af dip and too late for corpus luteum dip, so all in all perfect timing for implantation. Let us hope for a spike tomorrow yikes. Good luck Hun xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Thank you dream :) I've read up on it, as you do, and it's most likely to be due to alcohol as it lowers your core temp. Oh well we will see. You never know :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- I agree with Natasha. I've also never had a temp drop after drinking, I thought most ppl got a temp rise, but everyone is different. I'm keeping my fx'ed for a spike tomorrow and a + hpt in a couple days! :) 

Jessie- sounds promising :) could have been implantation cramps, if so, it would take at least a couple days after for a + hpt. I really hope this is it for you ladies! Fx'ed! How are you feeling today? Anymore cramping? 

Wannabe- how are you hun? Any news? :hugs:

Pal- are you getting excited for your hsg? I'm excited for you!

Kristi- how are you and your family?

How are the preggers ladies doing today? 

Afm- definitely starting to feel movement more consistently :) I can actually see it better than I can feel it at this point lol. I was showing my OH yesterday morning and he was just amazed :) 

I hope all you ladies are well :) have a great day! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls :hugs:

I am still in limbo I guess. I thought I was out as yesterday at Walmart I noticed some pinkish/red spotting/CM when I wiped and I just figured AF was coming, so I put in a tampon (as it was not good circumstances to use a pad lol) and then we went to fireworks and everything was fine, then had to go to the bathroom (TMI but diarrhea again?!) and nothing was on the tampon...Not even a tiny spot of red :happydance: So I told OH that now I don't have AF and who knows what's going on. 
I keep getting very sharp, random pains (on both sides) that make me wonder if it's AF or just stretching. This metallic taste is STILL here, as is the slight nausea (esp after eating), exhaustion...I kept getting BFNs even with FMU yesterday but then this morning I figured another BFN and went back to bed, OH got up and was like babe there's a faint line again...Sure enough there was, but almost fainter than that one days ago :shrug:
I am now CD32 which isn't crazy for me (I've had a 37-day cycle a while back I think) but it's weird that I keep getting faint, bfn bfn now faint again? I'm wondering if it's going to end up another chemical or what...The red spotting really threw me off. It definitely wasn't much at all but I sure noticed it. OH mentioned implantation bleeding but that's super late for it, right? I dunno!! :coffee: Will keep you girlies posted - thanks so much for the :hugs: and love!!

Lou - that's amazing you can see/feel movement now!! That must be an amazing feeling :cloud9: If you find anything that works for getting rid of this taste in your mouth please share, as for whatever reason I am experiencing the same!

Pickle - sounds like it could be an implantation dip, but it could also be from drinking...so really just a wait and see game, as everything else TTC is!

Jessie - I've been having the same sharp cramping at times too and am wondering if it's late implantation or something? Hopefully this is it for you, that's a great sign!

Miranda - How are you doing? Getting so close to meeting baby James!! :cloud9: :happydance:

Natasha - Getting closer to your gender scan!! Can't wait!! :happydance:

Bomma - Hope all is okay :hugs:

KK - Hope baby Willow (and you!!) is sleeping more at night and the gassiness has calmed down a bit.


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

I hope youve all had a lovely weekend!

Pickle- as you know i have no clue about temps, but i really really hope for you that its an implantation dip! From what everyone else has said it sounds very promising!! Argh! When are you due af?

Loulou- Ive had non stop dull achey af pains for about 4 days now, so 7 days before af has been due, friday night i had sharp shooting pains. i know its probably all psychological but this cycle has been worse than any other, ive had 2 days worth of nausea, those shooting pains and very vivid dreams. i keep feeling like af has arrived but nothing, im not due for another 3 days. maybe my cycles are just going to get worse, i know since ive been off the pill its made me realise how fake af is when your on the pill thats for sure! 
How lush that your feeling and seeing movements! I bet that got your oh really excited! I can imagine thats a lovely feeling! Apart from that how are you feeling?

Wanabe- your still having lots of symptoms then! When will you test next? Some people dont show on tests until really late, but it must be so frustrating!

Fairy- How are you doin?

Miranda- Im just about to watch 'what to expect when your expecting' on your reccomendation! 


Afm- im driving myself nuts, defo got pmt! Im not going to test until my af is late as id rather not see another bfn. quite sad really i keep checking forums to see if other people have had bfns then bfps, for some reason it just gives me a little bit of hope. even tho deep down i defo feel like af will be here!


----------



## Pickletilly

Lou the movement sounds exciting, I'm so happy for you, I can't believe how fast time is going!

Wannabe keep your chin up I'm so hopeful for you :hugs:

Jessie from what I've learnt it's 100% possible to get a bfn then a BFP! even the next day. The hormone double every 24 hrs or something like that. So yeh of course. Your symptoms sound promising I'm excited for you too now!

AF due around 18th (Friday). I feel terrible today :haha: tearful because my best friend moves away tomorrow, so welling up every 5mins, add a mini hangover and exhaustion and I'm fabulous company.. :haha: I said to the boy, if this was pg symptoms I'd happily take it in my stride but as it's not it can pleasantly fuck off :dohh:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Well symptoms are still full-force today.. Metallic taste to the extreme, I had a headache and SUCH terrible tummy pains/nausea I thought I was going to die! It lasted for about an hour of borderline vomiting just feeling AWFUL, chills, had to leave dinner early because it was just so bad. A little before we got home (just now) I am feeling back to "normal" with feeling flush/hot, metallic taste, slight nausea and NO headache. Honestly it probably looked like I faked it, but OH clearly knows I wasn't faking...It was terrible!!
So, we went to the store and bought digi FRERs and ClearBlue digi advanced 5-6 days before missed period, etc. We are pretty convinced that I'm either in fact preggie or my body SERIOUSLY hates us!
We also got him a sperm analysis at home test to see if his sperm levels are good for conceiving since he has very thick semen basically every time. I told him I don't think he will have to use it...I'm pretty convinced. I plan on calling the doc this week regardless of my outcome because in my/OH's eyes, I had 2 faint positives, and everywhere I read says "a line is a line" so that could only mean I'm pregnant, right?? I know there's such thing as false positives and I understand the whole OPK thing may have altered it, but I just have a positive feeling, so hopefully my body is just no registering a lot of HCG in my urine (as I pee quite frequently these days and drink a ton).
Tonight is just not going my way...We had to leave dinner suddenly, I was feeling terrible the whole way home, I spilled the take-home dinner ALL over myself/OH's truck seat :growlmad: then I come inside and dropped my glass perfume thing and thank goodness it didn't break/spill...Then we go in our room to realize the AC is leaking terribly and it smells all gross in there now.
Time for some :sleep: and start another day...Haha :shrug:
I will be testing again tonight probly just with an IC and tmrw morning with a digi, and hopefully it's not too early for it to tell me
Oh, I've also had a slight temp of like 99.3-99.5 since after my surgery. Coincidence or what I dunno


----------



## Pickletilly

Wannabe that sounds terrible! Good for symptoms but bad for you, I hope you feel better and get your BFP :) I've got everything crossed for you. 

Afm, my chart looks a bit crazy. My high temp today is because I didn't sleep. Not even for a second. All night. Well I think I did for about 20mins cause I had a very weird dream lol but then I must have woken up. I literally waited for my alarm to go off. I'm knackered! And have a stressful day at work planned and also gym later. (I joined hoping I could quit with a very good reason ;) ) 

So anyway. I hope you ladies have a fabulous day! Please send me kind thoughts for my day ahead :haha:


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- You make me chuckle, :haha: lets hope they are preggie symptoms for u! Haha, i thort that about the gym, i know i should join but i keep hoping i wont have to! I hope today isnt as bad as you think! :happydance:

Wanabe- You must be so frustrated, sorry your feeling so rough! I hope your taking it easy! :hugs: i sooo hope you get your bfp! It does sound like you will!

I just have dull achey af pains today, trying very hard to prepare for af so i dont let myself get excited!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Super frustrating, I tell ya!
I ended up getting super sick last night my tummy was hurting SO bad I ended up vomiting and barely slept :coffee:
Woke up and did an IC - BFN. FRER digi - NO but then it blinked to YES and didn't change again? But OH opened it up (he's obsessed with how it works lol) and it was clearly BFN. Took an OPK afterwards and it was darker than last time...so does that mean I haven't ovulated yet?? Cramping is back and some odd beige-colored CM only when wiping/checking. :shrug:
My body SUCKS lol. Still quite nauseous today, and elevated temp (not basal) too.


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Aww wannabe i am sorry that u r going through this. Our bodies can be very deceiving sometimes. I really hope u get some answers soon xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Loulou - Happy 13 weeks! So exciting to be feeling movement so early on!


Sorry I've been absent all weekend. I was pretty busy, and last night I didn't feel so well (too much walking I think).


Pickle - I've no idea about temps, but from every chart I've seen after alcohol the temp usually spikes, not drops...so keeping fx'd that's an implantation dip! Sorry you weren't able to sleep last night, hope today goes by not too stressful! And lol about the gym - I can never bring myself to sign up for one, I don't like people watching me workout :haha:

Jessie - I forget what dpo you are, was it 10dpo you got a bfn? If so, that's still so early! Hope the dull achiness isn't AF! Do you plan on testing again, or just waiting to see if the witch shows up or not? btw, how did you like the movie?

Wannabe - so sorry you havn't been feeling well. Seeing a dr is definitely a good idea, either way, as sometimes a blood test can pick up pregnancy when a pregnancy test can't - and if it's not a BFP then I'd be concerned of infection due to the surgery. Hope it's a BFP though!


Hope the rest of you ladies in the TWW are doing well and get your BFP's soon!

KK - hope Willow isn't so gassy anymore and is having a better time with the formula!

Dream - So soon for your scan dream! I can't wait til you find out if a boy or girl ;)


----------



## jessieles

:hugs::hugs: to Wanabe,

Miranda- I thought the film was really funny! left me with a smile on my face! I was either 9 or 10 days post ov when i did the test, im going to wait until af is due weds and if nothing ill test agen on thursday. It sounds bizzare and i know im probably completely deluded but i just have such a pulling feeling down there, im waking up everynite with vivid dreams, i do feel really hopeful. I literally am findin it hard to think about anything else. I dont know how many more months itll be before i go clinically insane! Sorry you were feeling unwell, take it easy now, dont over do it :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Hopefully Wednesday comes and goes without AF stopping by!

Vivid dreams are a good sign ;)


----------



## Pickletilly

Good luck Jessie :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickle nice spike :happydance:

loulou happy 13 weeks :happydance: and yea to feeling movement this early :happydance:

Miranda happy 36 weeks :happydance: and getting ever so close to baby Andrew (which name do u prefer for baby)

Jessie it is good that u r feeling positive and pulling feeling is definitely good :thumbup:. Good luck xx

KK how is Willow? Hope the new formula is doing the trick?

Pal getting closer to ur HSG :happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

James Andrew :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - pulling feeling is such a good sign, and feeling like AF is on her way is also a sign too so I have my FX for you hun!!

Ciara - How are things going for you??

Natasha - Your scan is coming up quick, although I lost track...Is it 2 or 3 more weeks? Are you feeling anything that leans pink or blue?? I'm sticking with my guess of PINK for you

Pal - Did you end up scheduling your HSG? I have no experience/knowledge of that, but hooray for 6 months of higher fertility!!! :happydance:

Bomma - How are things with you?? :hugs:

Miranda - Have I been wrong in saying baby James?? I thought it was James Andrew, but I may have gotten that backwards/wrong?? Either way, he will be here before we know it!!!

KK - Hope all is well with you and precious baby Willow!!

Hope I didn't forget anybody...Wishing for BFPs soon and baby gender reveals!! :happydance:

Is a bit of discharge that is beige/brown/blackish okay in early pregnancy?? I wouldn't even consider it spotting, but every once and again I get this bit of "color" when I wipe and just makes me question what the heck is going on. I do know that it can also lead to AF but since OH and I have had (rough) :sex: all weekend and that one time pink/red is gone, it'd be very strange to have AF stay away after BD for me. I really don't feel like AF is going to show. I still have sudden "gushes" but when I check it's just clear CM! Could me getting sick last night have been a bout of MS already or is that insane thinking? I'm also still having diarrhea off and on. 
Just going to wait things out I suppose. AF is officially late now, no matter how I look at it. I think my longest recent cycle has been 31 days and I am on CD33 today. 
Apparently I'd be 4+4 today :cloud9:


----------



## mirandaprice

It's James Andrew :)

Hormones affect everybody differently, so to say it's m/s is quite possible if you are in fact pregnant! Have you made an appointment with a dr, maybe get a blood test done instead of a pee stick?


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks dream, I wish it was a natural spike but sadly I just didn't sleep at all. Hopefully I will tonight and see what it is tomorrow.


----------



## fairyy

Miranda: Wow, you are getting so close to your due date. :)

Natasha: Not long till gender scan. I hope it's a boy this time.:blue:

Ciara: You already started to feel the baby movement. Yay. Now it seems exciting, isn't it ! 

Kristi: Hope you are ok and getting some sleeps. 

Kerry: Hope that dip is implantation dip and you test positive soon. :thumbup:

Jessie: Your symptoms sounds promising. Can't wait for you to miss AF and test positive on HPT. 

Wannabe: I agree with Miranda, get a blood test done if AF doesn't show up within this week. 

Bomma: How are you hun ? Need an update from you. :)

AFM: Yes, I am super excited for HSG. :happydance:
Already discussed BD schedule with DH. Hope he rises to the occasion. Lol :haha:
We need to take advantage of this cycle. ;)


----------



## jessieles

Thanks Girlies :hugs: to you all.

I had pink spotting about an hour ago, thort af had arrived, tried so hard not to wail in work, but since ive come home nothing, just one bit of brown spotting. i think af will be here by bed time personally!

Pickle- has your day been ok? I think a nice chilled night and early to bed for u! :thumbup:

Wanabe- I really feel for you with your body at the mo! I hope you get some answers soon!:hugs:

Fairry- What date is your hsg again? super excited for you, your going to be ready for those :spermy::sex:!!


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: what dpo is it hun ? I hope it's not AF. 

My HSG is scheduled for Friday afternoon(cd10). I hope HSG is the answer for us.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Wannabe- I can only imagine how frustrated you are!! Especially with all the possible symptoms. I hope something happens for you soon. Preferably the BFP so we can all celebrate!

Jessie- Getting close to test time....exciting :D

Fairyy- Glad you and OH have a bd schedule ready to go...have fun!!

Pickle- your chart is looking promising...so fingers tightly crossed for you <3

Dream, Miranda and Lou- time is just flying by it feels like..which can be a good thing lol I'm so ready to see pictures of James, and find out what team you other gals are on!

AFM: she is doing better, turns out she was a silent refluxer, but we have some zantac now and its helping...she's a lot happier after meal time and less screamy. Can't believe she'll be a month old in 2 DAYS!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks KK :) 
A month! That's flown! You were pregnant the other day :haha:

Jessie I had an absolutely horrific day as I thought. Felt sick all day (think it's a mix of stress, no sleep and emotions high), all I've had to eat all day is a breakfast biscuit bar so energy levels are low. Cramps started earlier which is bang on same dpo every cycle so that's got me down. And I thought I could handle saying goodbye to my best friend but I got home and fell to pieces, cried hysterically for an hour. Couldn't breathe. My heart hurts :( but the boy is home now and he has comforted me with cuddles and baking a potato pie :) 

Your symptoms sound just fine, don't give up hope we will keep our heads up together :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Kristi: Can't believe she will be one month in two days ! 

Kerry::hugs:hunni. Have that yummy potato pie, snuggle and sleep. Hope tomorrow will be better day and fingers crossed AF stays away.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> Thanks KK :)
> A month! That's flown! You were pregnant the other day :haha:
> 
> Jessie I had an absolutely horrific day as I thought. Felt sick all day (think it's a mix of stress, no sleep and emotions high), all I've had to eat all day is a breakfast biscuit bar so energy levels are low. Cramps started earlier which is bang on same dpo every cycle so that's got me down. And I thought I could handle saying goodbye to my best friend but I got home and fell to pieces, cried hysterically for an hour. Couldn't breathe. My heart hurts :( but the boy is home now and he has comforted me with cuddles and baking a potato pie :)
> 
> Your symptoms sound just fine, don't give up hope we will keep our heads up together :hugs:

I'm sorry your friend moving upset you so much, I'd probably be the same way cause Im a super emotional person. Glad your man game you the comfort and cuddles you needed :)


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- Aww love you! not a good day then! im glad your fella is givin you some tlc! sounds much needed. i think we r gonna need to keep each other goin this mon if af arrives for us both! god knows how im gnna get back to feeling positive again!

Fairry- im 12 days post ov, i think!:wacko:

Kk- omg a month, thats flown! we need an updated photo! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody!! 

KK - One month already!! :cloud9: I agree, we need an updated pic of the princess!! Glad her reflux is under control now!!

Thanks girls for sticking with me through this roller coaster ride of TTC!! I am just going to wait it out a bit more and retest again this weekend. I am going to call the docs either later this week or early next week to get bloodwork and an exam, because for whatever reason I am having that tiny amount of colored CM that's like AF wanted to come and just skipped right over...Cuz the pink/red was around the time AF was due too. According to some websites it says I likely O'd around the 27th which was after my surgery (and we did BD again then) so maybe everything is just later than I am imagining in my head? I dunno either way my LMP was June 12th and I have nothing yet, not a single clue of it wanting to come either. :happydance:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Took this today, she is finally liking her bouncy chair :)

I think having blood work done if AF doesn't show will be a good idea Wannabe, cause at least that way you will know if you are preggers or if you are just having a super wonky cycle. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







willow.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw, kk! She's absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Awww I love baby Willow!!! :cloud9:

Is it strange I have tears in my eyes after seeing that pic?? She's perfect!


----------



## fairyy

Aww what a cutie:hugs::kiss:<3


----------



## Pickletilly

She's lovely kk :) :)

AFM drop back to cover line and cramping. Says it all really :cry: i don't know how I'm gonna handle another month of this


----------



## jessieles

Aww KK- shes adorable! So pretty! :hugs: to baby Willow

Wanabe- i think having bloodwork is a good idea if af doesnt show,at least youll have an idea of whats going on!

Pickle- I know exactly how u feel, af will be here for me too, i just know it. lets wait until we both get af (even tho we may not- hope hope hope) and then give ourselves a few days to wallow and eat chocs and then brush ourselves off and start again. the only option we have is to keep going because we cant give up! We'll stick to smep and keep going until we drown the eggy out! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Ladies we are not going to give up. I am sure BFP isn't that far away from us. :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Krissykat1006 said:


> Took this today, she is finally liking her bouncy chair :)
> 
> I think having blood work done if AF doesn't show will be a good idea Wannabe, cause at least that way you will know if you are preggers or if you are just having a super wonky cycle. :thumbup:

Oh My, KK she is precious, 1 month has definitely flown by


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> Ladies we are not going to give up. I am sure BFP isn't that far away from us. :hugs:

That's right! :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Just called the hospital to know about my insurance benefit for HSG. We have a $100 deductible plan and the total cost is $165. So we have to pay $100 out of pocket. That's ok right ! How much your HSG costed you, Natasha ?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Well that was quite the wonky cycle for me. AF is definitely here, was a slow start but was red and crampy so I just knew :cry:
I am still having metallic taste, thirst, headaches, nausea, bouts of diarrhea, etc.
It's extremely disappointing that my body does this to me literally every month. I should have just stuck with the "I'm out" thinking since I had surgery and that's clearly why I'm having some symptoms and late AF. I feel stupid for believing there was a chance at all, really. I just want it so bad that I actually want to just STOP thinking about it and let it happen but for whatever reason it seems impossible not to wonder every month if AF or BFP will show. TTC really sucks!! :growlmad:
So CD1 for me now, after a 33-day cycle. :shrug:
Not gonna lie, I'm incredibly upset ATM. I just hate my body!! It's one thing to get AF but WHYYYY are my symptoms ALWAYS the same as BFP ones? I guess I'll really never know when I'm pregnant since my body tends to think it's pregnant 24/7 :shrug:

:dust: :dust: :dust: to pickle, jessie and Bomma (where are you??), you are still in the game!!


----------



## fairyy

Wannabe::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Body can be confusing. I know it gets hard each month waiting and waiting and then this damn :witch: appears. It's even more frustrating when you get pg symptoms and end up with AF. :hugs: Sorry for this cycle hun and loads of :dust: for a August BFP.


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you, Fairy.


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Just called the hospital to know about my insurance benefit for HSG. We have a $100 deductible plan and the total cost is $165. So we have to pay $100 out of pocket. That's ok right ! How much your HSG costed you, Natasha ?

It is free with NHS, so i paid nothing (God bless the NHS). But $100 is not bad at all, hopefully u get ur BFP at the end of it. Good luck xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: So sorry wanabe. Hopefully this is the last time u see the witch. Good luck xx


----------



## fairyy

Yes, this HSG is my last hope and I don't think I have patience to try anymore TTC if we don't conceive within next 5/6months. After that I am going to give up TTC and BD whenever we like and I don't think we can conceive with random BD's because it might be few times during each month. We don't BD much usually. 

Sorry for pessimism ladies. But it's been long 20months. . .


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> Well that was quite the wonky cycle for me. AF is definitely here, was a slow start but was red and crampy so I just knew :cry:
> I am still having metallic taste, thirst, headaches, nausea, bouts of diarrhea, etc.
> It's extremely disappointing that my body does this to me literally every month. I should have just stuck with the "I'm out" thinking since I had surgery and that's clearly why I'm having some symptoms and late AF. I feel stupid for believing there was a chance at all, really. I just want it so bad that I actually want to just STOP thinking about it and let it happen but for whatever reason it seems impossible not to wonder every month if AF or BFP will show. TTC really sucks!! :growlmad:
> So CD1 for me now, after a 33-day cycle. :shrug:
> Not gonna lie, I'm incredibly upset ATM. I just hate my body!! It's one thing to get AF but WHYYYY are my symptoms ALWAYS the same as BFP ones? I guess I'll really never know when I'm pregnant since my body tends to think it's pregnant 24/7 :shrug:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to pickle, jessie and Bomma (where are you??), you are still in the game!!

:hugs: Don't feel stupid, if it had been anyone of us we would have been thinking just as positive as you were that the symptoms were leading to something. I'm sorry that it ended up being AF, I was really hoping those symptoms would lead to a BFP. A lot of my symptoms were also AF symptoms and its so hard not to get your hopes up when they start popping up. Take a couple days, pamper yourself and have a good pity party! Everyone here has the right to be upset when the witch rears her head. It's all normal :hugs:

FX for you for next month, chin up girl!


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> Yes, this HSG is my last hope and I don't think I have patience to try anymore TTC if we don't conceive within next 5/6months. After that I am going to give up TTC and BD whenever we like and I don't think we can conceive with random BD's because it might be few times during each month. We don't BD much usually.
> 
> Sorry for pessimism ladies. But it's been long 20months. . .

I wouldn't give it up totally, but a couple months break and just NTNP may be just what you need to get optimistic again :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Yes, I think you are right. I might need a break but not now, after December/January. :) I know we won't be childless forever. But not knowing when it would happen is the hardest part. But I am glad that I have you all here :hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

So sorry wannabe, this cycle has been tough on you :( is AF heavy? 

AFM, I have no idea what my temp is doing :dohh:


----------



## fairyy

Pickletilly said:


> So sorry wannabe, this cycle has been tough on you :( is AF heavy?
> 
> AFM, I have no idea what my temp is doing :dohh:

Looks like ECG image to me :haha:


----------



## jessieles

Wanabe- Awww :hugs: im so sorry hun! i know you must be feeling very down! your body has been through an awful lot lately! I hope you start feeling better and positive about ttc again soon, but for now be easy on yourself!

Fairry- I really hope after hsg you get your bfp soon, this ttc is so stressful and emotional isnt it!

Pickle- How are you feeling hun?

Im due af today, my pains have gone up a level so the ugly witch is on her way! I am just feeling numb at the mo really, i have felt so positive and then to now have these pains just makes you think that all the symptoms i have felt are all just af symptoms. does make you feel like giving up!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - so sorry AF paid her visit, have as big a pity party as you see fit! It's beyond crushing to have the hope of a BFP only to find you start bleeding instead!

Pickle - I really hope that temp is a good sign ;)

Pal - So soon for your HSG! $100 is a really good price, I've heard without ins it can cost a lot! Does your dr have any plans in place for after the HSG, or are they waiting to see the results first?

Jessie - I hope the increased crampiness isn't AF! It really is unfair that AF and BFP symptoms are the same...I spent a lot of time on google in my TWW's trying to find something that could be different!

Bomma - Hope you are doing well!

KK - So happy to hear Willow is doing much better, it can be tiring enough with a happy newborn, let alone one with a hidden issue!

Dream and Loulou - hope you ladies are doing well too!


Hope I didn't miss anyone! Sending lots of babydust and positive vibes to all of you! And keeping FX'd for lots and lots of BFPs!

AFM - I keep waking up with headaches...I think tension headaches...I think I'm clenching my teeth at night, either that or I need a new pillow :haha: But, my BP is still good, so I'm not worried about Pre-E. I got for my 36 wk appointment tomorrow afternoon, 2:15pm eastern time. Gotta get the strep-b test done...and I think they may start checking baby position and dilation/effacement. This baby needs to wait until after next Friday to come though (if he's gunna come early!) As my entire family (mom, dad, grandparents, sisters and brother) will all be in NY for my brother's graduation :dohh:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls, you all are so sweet :hugs:

Pickle - Yes, AF is extremely heavy and very crampy (usually I hardly know she's here) but it seems never-ending and TMI but it goes through a tampon and a pad also...It's just even more upsetting because it's so painful. I used to have horrible AFs when I was younger but then they lightened up and hardly any cramps and now bam back to this :cry: I know this could mean another chemical, but honestly I'm just not even going to think anything like that anymore. 

I usually don't have such a hard time with AF but I do think I will take some time to just lay around and let my body rest up for my next fertile time. Pity Party over here for sure...Hope it doesn't last much longer than my normal 3-day but have a feeling it's not gonna end any time soon :growlmad:

On a different note, I had an interview yesterday that I think went pretty well - will be hearing back today or tmrw after she checks my references. Then at least I can work with infants :cloud9:
I am also dog-sitting for my friend so I guess I have a few things to take my mind off the sadness...Until the cramps/gushing comes back :nope:

Sorry I can't be too positive right now but Jessie cramping can be either AF or BFP so it's just wait and see, as is everything else. But I do wish you luck.

Bomma - Hope all is well, you seem to have disappeared!

Ciara - Hope you are okay too. Haven't heard from you in a while, and I just wanted you to know I've been thinking about you and your cute baby bump moving :cloud9:


----------



## Pickletilly

Jessie I'm ok, medium cramps here and there and a gushing feeling every so often but no AF just yet, got a couple more days to prepare. Yesterday my cervix was high closed and firm (I don't usually check it so dunno what this means) and today it's high open and firmish. I'm aware it opens close to AF for the mean old witch to come out so I know my temps are just loony and I'm getting AF. I haven't spotted like usual spotting, I have yellowy wet cm with a tinge of orange so I'm gonna say it's comingggggg. So yeh I'm ok but sad. 

Wannabe, don't let it get you down too much, I know after a few months it's like torture but I'm cycle 10 or even maybe 11 and although it's still hard, it's easier to deal with. I do hope you don't have to wait much longer as with everyone else still going.. :hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

My temp today, cd12, is almost exactly the same as last months. Same day. Same temp. That's weird! And also sad :( I thought it looked quite high but now I just know it will drop tomorrow.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Just noticed I had some clots (very small) but I just have a really bad feeling about this AF that I can't shake off. It's actually making me feel like I am going to vomit?
Do you think there is any need/reason to call the doc? I know everything would be completely negative as I had SUCH light bfps and that was on july 9th and again on the 11th I think? So it'd obviously be back to 0 by now...But this would be the first chemical I actually "caught" on a hpt...So should I inform a doc to have it on my record? Or should I just try not to think about what could have been and just assume it's another heavy, late AF?


----------



## mirandaprice

It's really up to what you feel comfortable with, wannabe!

Personally after my chemical I refused to go see a dr because I knew they couldn't do anything and any results would be negative. The line I had previous to bleeding started to fade - the day I began bleeding I took another test and it was much fainter and I was so crushed. 

Everyone told me to see a dr though, to get things checked out. Even after this pregnancy was confirmed by my dr I still didn't tell them about my chemical...I just told them I was late, but that's just me personally and what I was comfortable with. I didn't want to talk about it, even now sometimes I still don't like talking about it.


----------



## Pickletilly

I completely agree with Miranda, it's up to you.


I spoke too soon about that spotting.. It suddenly appeared. Hmph.


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw, poo, Pickle!

Do you know if you'll want to try getting tested for issues when you reach a year?


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- Awww hun :hugs: the witch is here for me too. About an hour ago I was planning on deleting all my apps, binning all my opk's, and forgetting it all, then i thought just leave it all for a few days until af passes and then decide wot to do. Its so emotionally draining isnt it! I hope your ok hun! Just have a few days to look after yourself!

Wanabe- I agree with the girls, its up to you and what you feel comfortable with!

Miranda- Aww headaches arent fun are they! I hope for your sake baby James stays comfy till all your family are back in town!


----------



## Pickletilly

Miranda - yeh definitely, I don't want to question it any longer. If I can't have kids or have a problem or oh does, I want to know ASAP. 

J - I've thought of doing that a lot, and I did for two cycles. But it drove me mad and I couldn't help but think I should be doing more not less and without my knowledge I had no idea when I was ovulating or if I had so when could I stop bding?! Always let it pass hun. We will do this. :hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

mirandaprice said:


> Wannabe - so sorry AF paid her visit, have as big a pity party as you see fit! It's beyond crushing to have the hope of a BFP only to find you start bleeding instead!
> 
> Pickle - I really hope that temp is a good sign ;)
> 
> Pal - So soon for your HSG! $100 is a really good price, I've heard without ins it can cost a lot! Does your dr have any plans in place for after the HSG, or are they waiting to see the results first?
> 
> Jessie - I hope the increased crampiness isn't AF! It really is unfair that AF and BFP symptoms are the same...I spent a lot of time on google in my TWW's trying to find something that could be different!
> 
> Bomma - Hope you are doing well!
> 
> KK - So happy to hear Willow is doing much better, it can be tiring enough with a happy newborn, let alone one with a hidden issue!
> 
> Dream and Loulou - hope you ladies are doing well too!
> 
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone! Sending lots of babydust and positive vibes to all of you! And keeping FX'd for lots and lots of BFPs!
> 
> AFM - I keep waking up with headaches...I think tension headaches...I think I'm clenching my teeth at night, either that or I need a new pillow :haha: But, my BP is still good, so I'm not worried about Pre-E. I got for my 36 wk appointment tomorrow afternoon, 2:15pm eastern time. Gotta get the strep-b test done...and I think they may start checking baby position and dilation/effacement. This baby needs to wait until after next Friday to come though (if he's gunna come early!) As my entire family (mom, dad, grandparents, sisters and brother) will all be in NY for my brother's graduation :dohh:

Holy crap you are so close to meeting your little boy :D


----------



## Krissykat1006

Son of a B at the witch making rounds, although the fact you gals are all so close in your cycles is pretty cool. Lots of hugs to you all and here's to a better next cycle!!


----------



## fairyy

Sorry for the headache Miranda. Hope it's gone now :hugs:

Jessie, Kerry, oh no why that :witch: is showing up again :gun:
I would say have some wine or chocolate, relax, get over it and then we are going to be ready again. Fingers crossed for some April babies. 

Natasha: You have to change the title again :dohh:


----------



## mirandaprice

Headache seems to be mostly gone!

I did notice today on the work calender in my office that the main lady (the office manager) is not only going out of town all next week, but also the week of my due date...hopefully they have someone who can do the office work when I go into labor and am off for maternity leave!


If I remember correctly the last time cycles began syncing up we got a whole bunch of BFPs! A lot of the ladies in my August group (at least 4 of them) I remember from previous versions of this thread!


----------



## wannabemomy37

OH really wants me to get some answers, as this is now my 4th chemical :cry: I'm taking it extremely harder this time, too. It sucks!! We are going to basically be WTT/NTNP again and just (TRY) not to even worry about this anymore. I can't go through this again, and every month is just so damn stressful that I've had enough. I'm leaving it up to the Angels above to let me know when my time will be. For some reason I am feeling very spiritual the last few days...Like, it's very sudden and strange to me, because although I've always believed in something, I never really acknowledged it or anything. Not sure why but I am really feeling the loss this time...Other times it was eh onto next cycle, but I'm absolutely crushed now :cry:

Looks like AF is such a WITCH this month :growlmad: Sorry girls...Hopefully April will be better!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Sorry ladies. That bitch needs to be stopped FULL STOP!!!! Ladies take as much time as u need cos ttc can be cruel. I really hope that the witch doesn't show for any of u again for the next 9 months xx

pal i will change the title now xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> OH really wants me to get some answers, as this is now my 4th chemical :cry: I'm taking it extremely harder this time, too. It sucks!! We are going to basically be WTT/NTNP again and just (TRY) not to even worry about this anymore. I can't go through this again, and every month is just so damn stressful that I've had enough. I'm leaving it up to the Angels above to let me know when my time will be. For some reason I am feeling very spiritual the last few days...Like, it's very sudden and strange to me, because although I've always believed in something, I never really acknowledged it or anything. Not sure why but I am really feeling the loss this time...Other times it was eh onto next cycle, but I'm absolutely crushed now :cry:
> 
> Looks like AF is such a WITCH this month :growlmad: Sorry girls...Hopefully April will be better!

One of the ladies in our FB group has had 2 chemical miscarriages, she went to see a specialist and they said it looks like she is not implanting, so now they are working on fixing that. That could possibly be whats going on with you as well, and a Dr maybe able to point you in the right direction on where to proceed. I'll relay this information to her and see if she will swing by here to share more information on what she's having to do. Big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks KK :hugs: Yeah, I'm thinking I have late implantation which must not be a good thing? I always think I have IB after 11dpo in all 4 cases.
I am going to try to find a doc that will listen to me about it and get some answers. Planned Parenthood was no help whatsoever


----------



## Krissykat1006

I messaged her to swing by over here if she has the time. And I hope you find someone who will listen and will really help. Its already stressful enough TTC that when you try to get answers and no one wants to listen it just adds to the massive amounts of stress you already have.


----------



## DD80

wannabemomy37 said:


> OH really wants me to get some answers, as this is now my 4th chemical :cry: I'm taking it extremely harder this time, too. It sucks!! We are going to basically be WTT/NTNP again and just (TRY) not to even worry about this anymore. I can't go through this again, and every month is just so damn stressful that I've had enough. I'm leaving it up to the Angels above to let me know when my time will be. For some reason I am feeling very spiritual the last few days...Like, it's very sudden and strange to me, because although I've always believed in something, I never really acknowledged it or anything. Not sure why but I am really feeling the loss this time...Other times it was eh onto next cycle, but I'm absolutely crushed now :cry:
> 
> Looks like AF is such a WITCH this month :growlmad: Sorry girls...Hopefully April will be better!

Hi all! I have missed so much! I knew dream was pregnant, but Lou too? Congratulations!

Wannabe- Krissykat emailed me and wanted me to share my story. First, :hugs: I know this is difficult and I'm sorry for what you are going through!

I have had 2 chemicals and a miscarriage at 9 weeks. I have no children. It started out last year in July, hubby and decided, why not try? So we did and 3 weeks later, we were pregnant. My hcg was normal and rising well and I had terrible Sickness, but at my 8 week ultrasound, there was a slow heartbeat. At 9 weeks, we had no heartbeat or growth. After that miscarriage, I had a positive pregnancy test before my first period...but it ended up just "going away" after a night of bad cramps. My period came about a week later. After that, I had 5 cycles until another positive in February. That one just never progressed correctly, and I lost it at 5 weeks, 1 day.

After that, I went to a reproductive endocrinologist and a naturopath. My gyno was like, "it's normal," but failed to take into account I have an autoimmune issue. This RE and my naturopath ran all sorts of tests...both really testing all sorts of different things. I found out that I have a genetic defect (which is very common) on my mthfr gene. This makes it difficult for me to make folic acid into folate and makes me prone to clotting. I must take vitamins with folate (not folic acid) in them. I also have high lipoprotein a, which makes sense when it comes to the clotting issue as raised lpa is usually linked to increased risk of cardiac disease. My dr says that my body builds up fibrin in my vessels (and probably my uterus) that I don't rid myself of...he likened it to Saran Wrap. He said that I am probably not implanting because of this. I also had low tumor necrosis factor (TNF) which shows my immune function was down. Oh, and I was positive for ebstein barr and hhv6. Many people have this latent immunity to these infections, but he believes it impairs TTC.

For me, all of this made sense because after my first miscarriage, my thyroid went crazy (gained weight quick) and my psoriasis went crazy, so my immune system was going crazy.

So, he put me on a regimen of vitamins, and high doses of acyclovir (anti viral) for 45 days. During this time, we did not try at all. Funny thing was, I realized that he was right - I was fertilizing, but not implanting - probably every month because my boobs had been so large for a long time and I had cramping/tiredness in the two week wait every month, but when we weren't trying...nothing. No symptoms, boobs reduced in size, low grade nausea went away.

Now we are trying and I have to be on heparin from cd 3 until 5 days after O. Heparin is a blood thinner. If I get pregnant, I must resume the heparin until at least 20 weeks. I will probably go to a high risk ob because of these issues. I'm also still on the high doses of fish oil, vitamin D, and folate/b12 as well.


Knowledge is power. While sometimes discouraging, it felt empowering to learn these things and find potential solutions to these problems. I hope everything works out for you! :hugs: if you have questions, pleas feel free to ask. I may have forgotten something in this quick summary (sad that this is quick, eh? Lol)


----------



## mirandaprice

Its nice to hear from you DD, so glad you got some answers and have a plan of action for ttc.


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: Thanks DD for sharing your story. I have a lot of things happening that sound similar to yours, and that could explain my "unexplained weight gain" starting about when I had my first chemical back in December '12. OH says you have explained me to a Tee but I haven't noticed that much of a difference. Perhaps he is right though, as I do tend to have the symptoms a lot of the months since starting TTC and then I still end up with AF. 
How did you get in touch with a reproductive endocrinologist and a naturopath? Does a doctor/OBGYN refer you? Do you have to be TTC for a year? 
After my 2nd chemical I went to my OBGYN for a regular checkup and she asked me if I was ever pregnant before and I had to think about how to answer that, as I never got a BFP that time, yet I missed the whole month of May without AF and I was thought to be about 7 weeks. A few days into my period I lost some tissue that resembled a 5-week fetus and I told my OBGYN that and she really doubted me. She said it was very unlikely that I would even notice something like that and then went on to claim that I had a polyp which is very similar. It was heartbreaking because I know my body and I KNOW what I saw. It has a spinal formation and eyes. No way a polyp has that.
I just really need to find someone (doctor) who will listen to me and help me figure out why I cannot hold a pregnancy. I seem to get pregnant fairly quickly but they just don't stick, and have coincidentally noticed that I think I experience implantation much later than what is considered "normal" and perhaps the baby just doesn't have enough time to stick in there between then and expected AF? :shrug:
Thank you again for your experience with this, it has already helped a ton :hugs:


Ciara - I hope all is well and you are just busy?? 
Bomma - Did you forget about us?!?! Thinking bout you!!
Natasha - Is it time for your scan yet??? I wanna know if I'm right with guessing GIRL :haha:
Miranda - Hopefully baby James will wait until your family is all there with you! Have a little chat with him haha. 
KK - Give hugs to baby Willow for me!!!! :cloud9: Is her reflux all under control now?? Are you getting any more sleep??


----------



## DD80

wannabemomy37 said:


> :hugs: Thanks DD for sharing your story. I have a lot of things happening that sound similar to yours, and that could explain my "unexplained weight gain" starting about when I had my first chemical back in December '12. OH says you have explained me to a Tee but I haven't noticed that much of a difference. Perhaps he is right though, as I do tend to have the symptoms a lot of the months since starting TTC and then I still end up with AF.
> How did you get in touch with a reproductive endocrinologist and a naturopath? Does a doctor/OBGYN refer you? Do you have to be TTC for a year?
> After my 2nd chemical I went to my OBGYN for a regular checkup and she asked me if I was ever pregnant before and I had to think about how to answer that, as I never got a BFP that time, yet I missed the whole month of May without AF and I was thought to be about 7 weeks. A few days into my period I lost some tissue that resembled a 5-week fetus and I told my OBGYN that and she really doubted me. She said it was very unlikely that I would even notice something like that and then went on to claim that I had a polyp which is very similar. It was heartbreaking because I know my body and I KNOW what I saw. It has a spinal formation and eyes. No way a polyp has that.
> I just really need to find someone (doctor) who will listen to me and help me figure out why I cannot hold a pregnancy. I seem to get pregnant fairly quickly but they just don't stick, and have coincidentally noticed that I think I experience implantation much later than what is considered "normal" and perhaps the baby just doesn't have enough time to stick in there between then and expected AF? :shrug:
> Thank you again for your experience with this, it has already helped a ton :hugs:


That's pretty much me too...They just don't stick! I have a 12 day luteal phase and I think that was true before the first miscarriage too. After that cm, I had a shorter luteal phase...I'd start spotting on day 10. I used vitex, wheat grass, and progesterone to help me get that back to 12 with no spotting. Now, I don't use those thing anymore. We tested my progesterone recently and it was good.

My insurance does not require me to get a referral to go to a specialist, so I just went. I googled a good dr and was lucky he was covered by my insurance. If you have at least 3 mc's, you should be able to get a referral if you need one. The naturopath was not covered by insurance, but I was ready and willing to pay. I needed my thyroid straightened out and I wanted to get on a different med, so I picked one and went. She put me on the folate and an immune supplement as well (igg by xymogen). Oh, but my insurance does cover any bloodwork/diagnostic testing I have done, either by the re or the naturopath.

I'm sorry about your experience. I would guess you were probably further along than you think - perhaps the period you had was implantation. Some women still have slight bleeding even though they are pregnant. Either way, I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: I know my body too - you have to trust your gut on these things.


----------



## loulou82baby

I didn't mean to stay away ladies! Monday was a busy day and I've been so sick these last 2 days that I just wanted to crawl in a hole! I still have a wicked headache, but the rest of me feels better.

Miranda- happy 36 weeks! I hope James holds out for your family! I can't wait to meet him tho! :) How did your appt go? I hope your work has something planned for your leave!

Natasha- happy 18 weeks! Time is flying and the 30th is right around the corner, yay!

Kristi- happy 1 month to Willow, she is so beautiful! I'm glad she is more comfortable now, my ds had terrible reflux, but they never offered zantac, I wonder why? Anyways, so glad everything is sorting out for your family :)

Pickle and Jessie- big :hugs: to you girls! That :witch: needs to get lost! Take a couple of days and indulge yourselves and know we're all here for you! Ttc can be such a miserable time! :hugs:

Pickle- I'm sorry about your best friend moving. I know how that feels, several years ago my best friend moved 16 hrs away for a few years and it was so hard. She's thankfully back now because she decided to change jobs. Idk if I missed it, but why did she move if you don't mind me asking? Again, I'm sorry :hugs:

Wannabe- big :hugs: to you also. It's so hard not having answers and feeling helpless! I wish I could help more, but I can only share my experience like Miranda did. I had a few cycles that I always had a line on an hpt, idk if the other ladies remember because it was last fall, but the lines were on several different hpt's, very faint, but there. They would start around 9 dpo and be gone by 12 dpo, and spotting started somewhere in that time. I never had a late af, it actually kept coming early, leaving me more confused. I also had very clotty af's. One of these times I did go get a blood test, but after the bleeding had started, and it was obviously negative. My dr pretty much thought I was crazy and I was starting to think so to. Idk for sure what happened, but I thought I had a progesterone problem so I started on the cream and a b complex. Neither of those helped me to conceive or with my early spotting. Finally, on my 9th cycle, I stopped taking everything, except for a prenatal and fish oil. I had also taken the fish oil in cycle 8. Idk what did it, but I did conceive in my 9th cycle (without trying). My point is don't give up, my dr nor planned parenthood really wanted to listen, but there is always going to be someone who will if you keep looking. I almost looked into finding a naturopath because I thought they would be most likely to listen. You need to do what's best for you hun, and if you can afford it see if you can find one near you. I wish you the best of luck and I hope you get answers soon. We are all here for you :hugs:

Pal- I think that's a great deal for an hsg! Just for blood work I got a bill for $400! I'm excited for you and I wish you luck tomorrow! All you can do is try for the next 6 months and go from there. I would think that they would be willing to offer you more tests after your long ttc road, have you asked if there are anymore they are willing to do if your hsg comes out clear? I really hope this is just the boost you need and dh is on board for bd! Fx'ed for you!

Danielle- so good to hear from you! I'm sorry for everything you've been through :hugs: but it's good to know that you have answers! I hope you get your sticky bean asap with no more heart break. I've missed you and I hope you keep stopping in to say hi on occasion and let us know how you're doing <3


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 18 weeks dream!


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - how are you today?

Pickle and Jessie - keep your chins up ladies...it's a rough journey, but I'm so hopeful you'll get your BFPs soon!

Pal - is your HSG today or tomorrow? I'm so crap at remembering these things!

Loulou - so sorry the sickness has been so bad, hope it eases up and goes away quickly!

My appointment is at 2:15pm, it's currently 10:42am ....seems so far away! And I'm so tired today! My anxiety is through the roof about next week, I just need it to go by fast and for this little guy to stay put until at least next Sunday!


----------



## DD80

Lou- congratulations! I didn't know you got a sticky bean! I'm so happy for you! I'm sorry you have been not feelin well though. :-( 

I'm sorry I haven't been back. I can't really explain why I haven't been...just trying to deal with my health and put baby on the back burner for a few months, I guess

Right now I'm 8dpo on my first cycle back. I'm very hopeful that this is it. I have to be on heparin during most of my cycle and then will have to restart it if I'm pregnant. It's annoying to take for me, so I hope this is my lucky cycle!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks Miranda and Loulou x

DD welcome back, so sorry u are going through that. Hopefully this is it for u x

Loulou sorry u are feeling sick, it sucks right but it is all for a good cause x

Pal goodluck tomorrow x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ciara - :hugs: Yay you're back!! But so sorry you haven't been feeling well :( That could mean it's a boy though... :winkwink: Thank you for sharing your experience as well. It's sad how common Chemicals are and yet when I called planned parenthood I explained my situation and her response was "well are you keeping it?" :growlmad: wtf I was super super angry. 

DD - I have been wondering if I have a progesterone problem because just recently (since TTC probably) I've had (beige/brown) spotting for a few days (even a week) before AF arrives. I also seem to have a 17-day LP which I know is very much longer than the typical 14-day so I'm not sure what that means?!?

Miranda - I am doing okay today, thanks. :hugs: Just VERY sleepy. Like...I can hardly stay awake any longer. And I am dog-sitting so keep going back/forth about 30 min drive each way. It's exhausting, but I could use the $$$.

So looks like I should be adding fish oil, folate, b-12, vit D...And possibly progesterone cream. What doses are you girls taking? Is it possible to get the cream OTC or is it an RX?
OH and I have definitely decided to put TTC on the back burner atm and just focus on losing weight and spending more quality time with each other. This TTC has already changed our sex life and made us more stressed with each other each month, that we just need a break and whatever happens happens. Clearly we won't be preventing, so I guess it's NTNP again, which is fine. 
I do want to look into my issues though because my first 2 losses were with my ex and now 2 more with my OH so it must be something with ME not them, although OH did get that sperm analysis at home kit and plans on doing that soon with me.

Random side-note/symptom - my RIGHT nipple was leaking colostrum (usually not much in this side) and it actually went on my shirt and I didn't even touch it. I don't know why sometimes I have hardly enough for a drop and sometimes it just leaks out...It's such a weird feeling because I feel that I just need a baby to nurse?! :shrug: But apparently it's "normal" for me also.


----------



## fairyy

DD80: Sorry for the past but I pray future to be beautiful with those two pink lines. :hugs:

Wannabe: Hope these strange things stop to happen to you soon. Enjoy your NTNP life, bring that romantic spark back to your life which TTC has taken away. TTC is cruel. 

Natasha: Few more days till gender scan :) How are you planning to reveal the gender to friends and family ?

Ciara: Aww hun :hugs: Hope you feel better. We definitely miss you when you take a break even for a day or two. 

Miranda: How did the appointment go ? Hope little man stays in there till Sunday as you want. :)

Jessie and Kerry: I hope AF isn't torturing you ! Have a talk with her to not to come again for next 9months. We don't have place for her anymore. 

Kristi: How is our little princess doing ?

AFM: DH wanted me to wait till next month for HSG and watch this month for ovulation spotting. But ovulation spotting is not the only reason I am going for HSG. It is for fertility testing too and I said that to him. He is not up for fertility testing now though I am 30 and he is 35. But anyways I am going for HSG tomorrow. I have a feeling that again I have to struggle for some BD in fertile window this time. This man is giving me hard time when it comes to TTC. I am not liking it. I cried to sleep last night. Same thing keeps on repeating each month around fertile time. We have been trying for 20months but from that may be 7/8months are actual TTC. I am not liking this.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy - :hugs: TTC is definitely a very cruel game if you ask me! I think it can really put unneeded stress on an otherwise perfect relationship. OH and I used to have an amazing sex life and then just recently it's almost like it's become a chore and it's just not as passionate and meaningful as it was before. So we are going to go back to the way things used to be and then maybe we will get a much-wanted surprise!


----------



## fairyy

wannabemomy37 said:


> Fairy - :hugs: TTC is definitely a very cruel game if you ask me! I think it can really put unneeded stress on an otherwise perfect relationship. OH and I used to have an amazing sex life and then just recently it's almost like it's become a chore and it's just not as passionate and meaningful as it was before. So we are going to go back to the way things used to be and then maybe we will get a much-wanted surprise!

Thanks for the :hugs: hun. I needed it :)


----------



## DD80

Thank you dream and fairy for the support! :hugs: 

Wannabe - it sounds like your LP is pretty good...even 14 days is great! You might still want to get your progesterone tested just to see. 

I take fish oil (3/day), folate (800 mg 3/day), vitamin d 5000iu, prenatal w/iodine, magnesium, a probiotic, and lysine. He also has me doing 30 mins of full body sun /week and I'm supposed to do 30 mins of exercise in the evenings...which was fine until I hurt my calf/ankle. I try for at least 3/week until I'm healed. I'm trying to think what else he put me on...since I take other vitamins anyway... If I think of more, I'll let you know.
Eta: and my diet is 100g protein and 100g carb per day. I worry about getting all the protein in and let carbs fall into place. I'm not always perfect, but it is easier since I'm gluten, dairy, and mostly egg free anyway.


----------



## Pickletilly

Welcome back dd :) nice to see you have some answers. Good luck :dust:

Afm it's my turn to have that depressive day. AF has kicked in and tearing my emotions apart. Tried calling doctors - no appointments left (you have to book it on the day). Ridiculous. So frustrated with TTC.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Welcome back dd :) nice to see you have some answers. Good luck :dust:
> 
> Afm it's my turn to have that depressive day. AF has kicked in and tearing my emotions apart. Tried calling doctors - no appointments left (you have to book it on the day). Ridiculous. So frustrated with TTC.

:hugs: awww pickle i am soo sorry. I am glad that u are panning on calling doctors so that at least u can get some answers. I know exactly how u must be feeling now cos i have been there myself one too many times :hugs:. Take all the time u need hun and do what ever u feel u are comfortable with. I wish i had more advice x

Pal men deal with ttc differently from women, when i told DH that i was going to the doctor, he was not happy cos he didn't want to get tested so he kept saying that there is absolutely nothing wrong with his swimmers and he was only going to do the testing for me. He was right cos all we needed was the hsg again to conceive. I knew at the back of my head that DH swimmers were fine and that the appendisectomy i had when i was younger was messing with my tubes. The 2 times that i conceived were after hsg. All i am saying is that DH might not want u to start just yet cos he just doesn't want to get tested, but the hsg might do the trick and he won't need to get tested (my DH didn't get tested both times cos i got my bfp before he got to his appointment). Good luck hun and hopefully the hsg will do the trick x

Loulou and Miranda how are u ladies today?

Jessie and wannabe hope u ladies are keeping ur heads up, we have got to get rid of that damn witch x

DD fx for bfp x

KK how are u and Willow ? Hope k x


----------



## mirandaprice

My appointment yesterday went well! Dr said baby sounds good and everything looks good...and once they get the results back from the Strep-B test they'll be sending over my file to the hospital!! It's so close now. I'm getting more and more anxious :dohh: He didn't check baby position or dilation or anything, maybe next week at my next appointment?

Pal - Hope your HSG goes well for you today and it brings a BFP! I think men let pride get in the way and always just think nothing could be wrong with them, so no point in testing...they are affected by TTC differently then woman - and if they end up being the issue, I think it'd be really hard for them to deal with!

Pickle - Your dr's don't let you make appointments in advance? :hugs: for the rough start on AF and feeling defeated. I really hope your BFP is right around the corner!

DD - lots of babydust and positive vibes for you this cycle! I hope that you're able to get you long deserved sticky BFP! The heparin is a shot, right?

Wannabe - Make sure you do lots of research on whatever supplements you choose to take, as some may mess with your cycle. I would definitely keep looking around for a dr that will listen, and do testing for you! If you keep having chemicals it could be any number of reasons why, most of which will need treatment to fix. :hugs:

Jessie - hope you're doing alright!

Bomma - havn't heard from you in a while, hope you're okay!


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> Welcome back dd :) nice to see you have some answers. Good luck :dust:
> 
> Afm it's my turn to have that depressive day. AF has kicked in and tearing my emotions apart. Tried calling doctors - no appointments left (you have to book it on the day). Ridiculous. So frustrated with TTC.

Thanks Pickle! :hugs: I'm sorry you are having a bad day. Can you call tomorrow? Set your alarm so you can call first thing! As I was typing this, the song popped in my head from Annie - "the sun will come out tomorrow!' It made me smile and I hope it does you too. 

And thanks Miranda! I appreciate it! Yes, heparin is a shot. I don't mind sticking myself, but every 12 hrs is a pain in my butt! Lol. I'm out of the house for at least 14 everyday, so I have to pack one. I do them at 7 and 7- but I work out at 6:45 so that's hard cause I have to remember to leave class and take a sweaty shot... But I didn't want 6 and 6 because I wake up around 6 and would be too groggy and a lot of time I'm on the road at 6 either leaving work or driving top workout. It's also quite a dense liquid so I have to inject it very slowly..I can't just jab and go.

I'm whiny about it. Lol.


----------



## mirandaprice

Is it going to continue to be every 12 hrs when you get your BFP? I've heard of some ladies doing clexane shots, but those are only once a day.

I give you major kudos on your strength to do that, I dunno if I'd be able to give myself shots every day!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks ladies, my problem is I have work at 6am and they don't open til a bit later, and I can't call from work in case someone hears (you have to explain exactly why you need to see a doctor otherwise they won't put you through). So it's a bit difficult. I just feel at my wits end, it's nearly been a year and we are both healthy young people. Why can't we have happiness? Anyway the boy has said we will book somewhere instead. At a fertility clinic. But the nearest one is well.. Not near at all, and it would cost me £195 for a mini assessment and him £150 for sperm analysis. I don't have that kinda money, but I don't know if I can wait to be seen by a patronising doctor and wait ages for a referral to a crappy hospital.

Dd I send what Miranda said. You've got guts :) though I would definitely take a pain in my ass twice a day if it got me results lol. So good on you! I so hope this works.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pickle - :hugs: AF is such a (literal) pain for us this month, damn her!! I hope you can get in to your docs. Is there an office/bathroom you can sneak to to have a minute to schedule an appt? I remember having to do that when I had a yeast infection...Eh.. :blush:

DD - I also give you kudos for taking shots twice a day..Ick! I'm sure you just get used to having to do it though...And if it gives you a better chance of a sticky bean, I'd think of my future :baby: before I jab it. :hugs: Thanks for sharing what supplements you're taking...I am going to look into the whole folate/folic acid thing more because I never knew that could be an issue. I also think I am vit D deficient, as is most of the world these days lol. I really need to buy my fave chewy gummie vits again, because the ones I have now are awful big and need to be taken with food and just seems inconvenient to me. Next trip to Target I will stock up again because I've got myself loving the up&up brand which is ONLY at Target (a good 40 min away lol)

Miranda - You are in the home stretch sweetie! You can do it!! Soon enough you will have baby James in your arms and find that love that only mommas can feel (that I'm longing for) :cloud9: Just do relaxing things for yourself - get your nails done, have OH give you a nice massage, etc. and try to keep your stress/anxiety at bay so he can keep cooking for another week at least!!

I never realized fish oil made a difference in TTC...I probably lack that a LOT since I don't eat fish at all! I do eat nuts occasionally though for omegas but definitely not enough as I should. :shrug: I will try to get through to a doc in the next few days but at the moment I am just happy that the stupid :witch: is starting to leave!!! :happydance: it was heavy enough for 2 months, so maybe she can just skip next month even if I'm not preggie. :haha:

I just can't seem to wake up today...I know dog-sitting is exhausting back and forth but this is very very extreme...I just want to sleep for 3 days straight!! AF also makes me very sleepy so maybe it's just that combination. Looks like it's a 2-cup coffee day for me :coffee:


----------



## Krissykat1006

:( I'm sorry pickle, I hope you get in with the Dr soon. I wish I had something you could break...cause when I'm sad and frustrated breaking crap helps me. The witch is making a mean round this month and I don't like it.

Wannabe I would love to dog sit...but I have two of my own and they are a handful lol! Drink up on that coffee!!

Fairyy- FX for you today!!

Miranda- I think mine started checking at 37 weeks. May have been 36, I can't remember...if you aren't having BH/contractions they may not check before 38 though. 

Dream- Happy 18 weeks :) Are you feeling any flutters yet? I think felt them around 20 with my first and 16 with my second.

AFM: I finally got some sleep last night. I worked hard all day to reset her clock cause she's a night owl. And I think I did pretty good, she slept from 11:30-4:30 and then she went right back to sleep after bottle an slept till 9. Lets hope we keep this up.


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm sending a ton of :hugs: to you ladies! <3 I feel like there aren't good enough words to say to all of you!

Jessie- how are you hun?

Danielle- no need to explain about being gone! I'm just glad to hear from you and know they have a good regimen in place for you. I definitely can't imagine trying to inject myself every 12 hrs, but would if it was necessary, I mean I have tattoos, but it seems different to do it yourself. Big kudos to you and I hope your sticky baby is right around the corner :)

Wannabe- take some time if you need it. Maintaining a relationship is hard work while ttc, so I definitely understand a break. Why don't you start with a prenatal, vit d, and fish oil and see if you can find a dr? Like what was already said, some of these vitamins can definitely screw up your cycle and you definitely don't need that. And just a couple of tips with the vitamins, I take my prenatal at night right before bed because otherwise it makes me feel sick, and I also only take one fish oil instead of 3 (also at night) because unless I had it with a full meal it made me feel nauseous. I never had a problem with any of the others I've taken like vit d, e, b complex, or calcium. As far as the progesterone, your lp seems fine, but it definitely wouldn't hurt to get your hormones tested. I hope you get some answers hun and that you and your OH can bring your relationship back to normal!

Miranda- I'm glad your appt went well :) I don't think I got checked until 38 wks, but it's hard to remember back that far lol. I remember thinking that my DD was going to just fall out because she was so low and there was so much pressure on my cervix, but nope! She had to be forced out and they say the majority of first time mom's go late. I hope James holds out for you, but not for too long :)

Pickle- I second sneaking to the loo and making the call to the dr. I'd do it every day as soon as they opened until they get you in. It's a start! Idk how your fertility places are there, but the majority of ours require a referral from your ob/gyn. I hope you can get in soon hun, at least to get the ball rolling, I think it might give you at least a little piece of mind.

Pal- how did your hsg go? I hope you weren't in too much pain! I definitely agree men handle ttc different than we do. My OH refused to do any testing, leading to why I gave up and stopped tracking o. And it was hard to get him to bd. I would just reassure him that you don't require any testing from him right now, that you're just trying to get answers for yourself and do what you can at the moment. I know 30 feels like time is running out, but you definitely still have time and a man's fertility takes a lot longer to decrease with age than ours does. Men don't have to worry about that until much later in life (as long as there's no pre-existing conditions of course). I would do what you feel you need to and maybe try not to tell him if you don't need to so it's not on his mind. As for fertile time and bd, I found I got a better response if I didn't mention that I was fertile. Dress sexy, feed him some drinks, and take advantage of him! :) as Natasha said, the hsg may be all you need, so lets keep our fx'ed! 

Natasha- how are you hun? You're almost halfway there :)

Kristi- I'm glad you got some sleep! Adjusting sleep schedules can be so tough, but is definitely worth the hard work when you can get a good night's sleep :)

Bomma- how are you?

Afm- thanks for the well wishes ladies! :hugs: I feel better today! I'm taking the kids to an amusement park tomorrow, so I'm hoping for some nice weather and lots of fun :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

That sounds fun Lou! I hope you guys have a blast! Glad you are feeling better so you will be able to enjoy it! We haven't done anything fun all summer, we knew it was gonna be that way though. Right now I am going stir crazy. I get released to resume all functions the 28th, first thing I'm doing is getting in my car and just driving. No destination, just wanna drive again.


----------



## mirandaprice

Glad you're feeling better loulou! Have fun at the amusement park tomorrow..I dunno how close you are to coney island but I wanted to go so badly when I lived in NY but it opened the weekend I was moving back to FL and never got the chance! Make sure you keepnhydrated in this heat!

Kk - I saw a pic of Willow on facebook through Shana, she looks so cute in that tutu dress ;)


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle - I agree with maybe sneaking into the bathroom or quick trip outside maybe to call. 

Wannabe - ntnp is a good plan until you can find whats causing the issue, it's definitely stressful ttc!


----------



## Krissykat1006

mirandaprice said:


> Glad you're feeling better loulou! Have fun at the amusement park tomorrow..I dunno how close you are to coney island but I wanted to go so badly when I lived in NY but it opened the weekend I was moving back to FL and never got the chance! Make sure you keepnhydrated in this heat!
> 
> Kk - I saw a pic of Willow on facebook through Shana, she looks so cute in that tutu dress ;)

She just makes me melt she is so stinking cute. I also did one of her in a mermaid photo prop a friend sent me. She's going to hate having a photographer mommy.:dohh:


----------



## DD80

Hey guys! I can't believe it. Look at what I got today. 9 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh wow! Thats a great line for 9dpo! Congrats!!!!

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD80 said:



> Hey guys! I can't believe it. Look at what I got today. 9 dpo.


:happydance: three cheers!! :happydance:

Congrats D, I know its been one hell of a TTC ride for you. So here is wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months. I will it to be. :winkwink:


----------



## DD80

Thanks Krissy and Miranda! It has been quite a ride. I appreciate it!!

And lol Krissy - just caught that you willed it to be. Haha! Thank your for using your powers for me. ;-)


----------



## fairyy

DD: Wow congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:
You deserve this :flower:


----------



## fairyy

My my appointment went well. I felt the pain when the radiologist put the balloon/speculum whatever it is called, then nothing. The pain reminded me of having sex for the very first time, it was like that. I did not take any pain killer. No AF type cramps, no spotting, nothing. My tubes are completely clear. No problem with it at all.


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Hey guys! I can't believe it. Look at what I got today. 9 dpo.

Now that is what I am talking about :happydance:. Congratulations xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> My my appointment went well. I felt the pain when the radiologist put the balloon/speculum whatever it is called, then nothing. The pain reminded me of having sex for the very first time, it was like that. I did not take any pain killer. No AF type cramps, no spotting, nothing. My tubes are completely clear. No problem with it at all.

Well at least u've got that ticked off. Glad that it went painlessly for u xx


----------



## DD80

Thanks fairy and dream! I'm hoping so hard that it sticks!!!

Fairy - is that the hsg procedure?


----------



## Pickletilly

Congrats dd!! Long time coming! :hugs: so happy for you :)


----------



## fairyy

DD80 said:


> Thanks fairy and dream! I'm hoping so hard that it sticks!!!
> 
> Fairy - is that the hsg procedure?

Yes it was HSG.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Glad it went smoothly and not too painful! :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD don't forget to post progression pics for us :happydance: x


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> DD don't forget to post progression pics for us :happydance: x

Lol dream. This one is of them dry. I also heard from the dr this morning...hcg was 18 yesterday. So, we are really early still. I'm going to get another blood test on Tuesday. Oh and they told me to start the heparin.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> DD don't forget to post progression pics for us :happydance: x
> 
> Lol dream. This one is of them dry. I also heard from the dr this morning...hcg was 18 yesterday. So, we are really early still. I'm going to get another blood test on Tuesday. Oh and they told me to start the heparin.Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::headspin: :headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :loopy::loopy: :loopy: yea to progression. Stick baby STICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> DD don't forget to post progression pics for us :happydance: x
> 
> Lol dream. This one is of them dry. I also heard from the dr this morning...hcg was 18 yesterday. So, we are really early still. I'm going to get another blood test on Tuesday. Oh and they told me to start the heparin.Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::headspin: :headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :loopy::loopy: :loopy: yea to progression. Stick baby STICK!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Dream - maybe it's the hormones, but this made me laugh and cry. Thank you! :flower:

Pickle!!! I totally missed your post! I'm sorry. Thank you so much!


----------



## jessieles

Hiya Girlies! :hi:

Pickle- I hope your feeling not so down today, and the stupid witch wasnt too bad to you. Are you sticking with the smep this month?

Fairry- Im so glad your hsg went well, i really think positive things now will happen this month and then your bfp! I am keeping everything crossed for you!

DD- :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!! That is brilliant news! :hugs:

Wanabe- It looks like your on the road for some answers finally, i also agree ntnp will be good for you and you oh!:flower:

Miranda- eek not long now til you get to meet your gorgeous prince! I cant wait to finally see a pic of little james!

KK- sounds like little willow is doing well, and your all loved up :laugh2:

Dream and Loulou- Hope your both doing well!

Afm- ive been away the past 3 days with the dh, we went down to the cvan in a seaside, it made me feel better as the witch was bad this month and it did occupy my mind but now im home i feel just as negative as i did last week. but me and dh have had a chat, he thinks if we stop ttc itll just stress me out even more so we have agreed to smep this month. i am already dreading it because i did feel last month we were both convincing ourselves we were in the mood to bd when we clearly werent. but hopefully in a few days well be feeling motivated again. i just cant brng myself to stop opking and charting yet so another month of the same!


----------



## loulou82baby

Danielle- a huge congrats to you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: it's been a long road for you and I'm thrilled for you! I love the progression :) keep us posted on progression and betas please?! A very sticky, happy and healthy 9 months to you! The heparin will be well worth it! :)

Pal- I'm glad your hsg was not real painful. It is one thing out of the way now and hopefully it brings your bfp really soon :)

For the rest of you ladies- I hope you are doing well :hugs: I know it's hard to keep your chin up at times (we've all been there), but it will all be worth your struggles and battles!

Afm- the park was fun. The morning was good and pretty nice, but afternoon and evening were cold and rainy, but the kids still had fun :) halfway through the day I started feeling sick again and it's continued through today. My appt is on Thursday so I can ask dr if I'm still not feeling well. So far second trimester has left me feeling like poo, but I don't care as long as bubs is healthy :)

I'll get back to you ladies tomorrow, I hope you all have a great rest of your evening :)


----------



## DD80

Lou- where'd you go? Is it nausea?

Pickle? What's goin on? You doin ok?

Jessieles - nice to meet you! Thanks!

I look forward to reading more from everyone. Sorry I've been Mia for too long.


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 37 weeks Miranda :happydance:. Not long left eek x

:happydance: Happy 14 weeks Loulou :happydance:. Officially 2nd tri x

How is everyone else? Hope doing great x


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 14 weeks loulou!!

DD - is your dr going to be doing any early scans, to check on progress of baby?

Jessie - It's nice you and DH are on the same page, I really hope your BFP comes soon! 

Pal - glad your HSG was painless, do you have a plan of action to go from there?

Wannabe, Pickle, Bomma - hope you ladies are doing well! Sending lots of babydust to help get those BFPs!! Any plans of action for the upcoming cycle?

Dream - You're so close to halfway!

KK - Willow may like having her picture taken ;)

afm - I am sooooo tired. But, I got my nails done yesterday, and I'm full term today, so all in all it's a pretty good day haha!


----------



## DD80

Miranda - I'm not sure yet. I get another blood test tomorrow morning to see how things are progressing. After that, he probably will schedule an appt. I need to get a new OBGyn because I refuse to go back to my last one. I just don't like how they treated me at all. So, I'm either going to a high risk practice or this lady whoe works with midwives. I really want to do things more natural if possible, but now sure how high risk I'm considered yet. 

When is your due date? Are you doing it natural or c section?


----------



## mirandaprice

I hope you can find an obgyn you like, its a shame the last one left such a bad taste!

Im due Aug 11th, 3 weeks from today! I'm hoping I go over though so this baby is born the 17th on my brother's birthday. He was so excited about the possibility-him and the baby would be exactly 21yrs apart if that happens :)

I'm attempting natural, no medications if I can help it. I'm really hoping I don't need a csection or induction, but I'll roll with the punches if necessary!


----------



## fairyy

Yay Miranda for being full term today :happydance:

No, I don't have any plans for further testing till end of this year. Just going with EOD TTC pretty much.


----------



## mirandaprice

Did your drs say anything about the hsg results to you, pal?


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- Happy 37 weeks! And yay to being full term :) I can't wait to meet baby James soon! :)

Danielle- we just went to a little amusement park like 45 mins from here. Nothing spectacular but big enough for the kids to have fun :) 

It's a mixture of a debilitating headache and nausea. It makes it hard to look and focus or read anything, it makes it worse. It's not migraines though, at least not like any that I've ever had. It seems to be worse in the afternoon :shrug: I'm just making sure I eat and have enough water :)

How are you feeling? :)

Natasha- how are you feeling hun?Is baby squirming away yet? 9 days!!! Yay!

Wannabe- how are you hun? :hugs:

Pickle and Jessie- big :hugs: keep your chins up lovies, they say good things come to those who wait :hugs:

Pal- how are you today hun? :hugs:

Afm- I'm reluctant to say I'm feeling better yet lol, like I'll curse myself :haha: but I feel better for the minute :)

It's getting easier to distinguish bubs movements, especially after I eat. I still find myself questioning it, even after 2 other pregnancies lol. Bubs heart rate has started to come down in the last couple of weeks, from about 170 bpm to about 143 bpm :) I'm really hoping to get a gender peek on Thursday, but my OH says he's not ready to find out :haha: I told him he can stay home and I'll keep it to myself (ya right!). So we're sending the kids to a sitter while we go because if we do find out, we're going to make a blue/pink filled cake or something to surprise them with :)

I hope you ladies have a good day :) <3


----------



## DD80

Miranda - that's what I want to do! Au natural. Even though it scares me.  I can't wait to hear about it...after 8-17 of course! ;-)

Lou - sounds like fun! You are a trooper for going with such bad MS! I am feeling ok - been having headaches - yesterday started to have a bit of dry mouth - nausea kind of. Like something was stuck In My esophagus. Today I feel ok but smells are really starting to bother me. I'm not even to 4 weeks yet. :-|


----------



## mirandaprice

I hope the nausea doesn't get too bad for you DD! I had m/s from 6 weeks until around 18 weeks...it got better, then indigestion kicked in :dohh:

Hope the headaches go away loulou!


----------



## fairyy

Ciara: I am good but just annoyed that my DH complains he can't sleep when we have sex at night. Evening time isn't suitable for him. He is up for moring but I know I can't be on bed if we have morning sex and have to get up straight after it and rush. :dohh:

But you seem unwell. Are you planning to meet the doctor and discuss this ? I would say staying hydrated is definitely a great idea but consult the issue with doctor.


----------



## jessieles

Miranda- Woohoo for full term :happydance:, cant wait to see little james but i hope he stays comfy until you are ready!

Pal- Hmm men can be such pains! I hope you get a compromise and get as much bding as possible!

Loulou- :hugs: I hope you feel better soon! i bet its exhausting feeling like that and having two little ones to look after!

DD- I hope you dont get bad ms! but i bet your over the moon anyhow!

Afm - i went and bought vitamin b6 today and evening primrose oil. i have found since coming off the pill, when af arrives i cant seem to pull myself out of a dark hole so i herd they can help. but i also ready to stop taking epo after ovulation until cd1 again. so every night i am now taking zinc, b6, folic acid and epo! im going to be rattling soon!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!!! WOW I missed a ton!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATS TO DD80!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: That's sooooo freaking awesome sweetie I am SO incredibly happy for you!! That is a GREAT progression line for 9 and 10dpo!! I've got everything crossed that this a very very very sticky bean for you!! You totally deserve it!! :hugs:

Miranda - Yay for full-term 37 weeks!! :happydance: That would be so neat for baby James to have your brother's birthday - I hope he waits a bit longer to make that happen!

Ciara - :hugs: Sorry to hear you are having bad MS. That's no fun. And headaches are terrible too, poor thing! I agree you should mention it to the doctor and see if there's anything they can do to alleviate some of that pain. 

Natasha - Can't wait to find out boy/girl!! When is your appt again? I know it's coming up super quickly!

Jessie - I was thinking of getting EPO too but then didn't end up getting it. I did get some fish oil/omega-3 tho :)

I spent the entire weekend with OH and we had a GREAT time!! :cloud9: Our relationship has gone to a whole new level now, I love it so much!! Our sexual desire is back with a vengeance :haha: 
I have still been feeling really crappy though...metallic taste in mouth hasn't gone away, diarrhea keeps re-appearing.
The kids I babysat for know something and it's SO super creepy how, since I haven't mentioned anything. But C asked me if I had a baby in my belly a few weeks ago, and then I tested and got that bfp, which was an odd coincidence I thought. Then today he just happened to say "I hope you have another baby in your belly so we can see it!" and A even chimed in going "yeah!" :shrug: I swear kids have a 6th sense about pregnant mommas...
Anywho...off to see OH again! :happydance:
No work tmrw so I will likely be on here all day :haha:


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: You are in the right track. Hope all these things help you get that BFP this cycle. :) What BD plan you have for this cycle ?

Wannabe: Hope that kid is right and you get a BFP this time. Glad that you and OH had a great time. :flower: Good that sex drive is back. That will definitely help with you NTNP without any stress. :thumbup:


----------



## jessieles

Wanabe-Aww thats so lovely to hear! im glad you and the oh are all loved up! being happy and less stressed can only mean good things!

Fairry- whats your plans now for this cycle? now you have nice clear tubes :happydance:. we were going to do smep but last month we found the 3 days in a row really difficult so i am going to start eod now and try and stick to that until a few days after ovulation!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I think what me and OH are doing might just be exactly what we needed! We are just enjoying each other and - coincidentally - I am approaching my fertile cycle, so it may just work out perfectly. Either way we are thrilled with the way things are going and hope to continue this for as long as physically possible! :haha: We are probably going to beat some kind of record, lol!!
I really suck at taking my multi-vitamin because it just makes me so sick and I have to eat a lot before taking them which has been difficult as my appetite is not that great since it's so hot out! I am going to try my best to take them soon after dinner, along with my fish oil/omega-3. I like the fish oil ones since those are gummies - the other ones aren't and they don't make gummies with all of the things included - Iron is not in a lot of multi-vits and makes things difficult. I also need magnesium as I'm pretty sure that's what helps my migraines!
Trying to avoid "prenatal" just because of the title and other people (my mom) finding out...Ha! She already asked me why I suddenly got fish oil, and I was like Well..I don't eat fish or nuts really so must be lacking omega-3s. :shrug: I think she knows something is up too, but I'm not really sure I care either way. 
Oh and the job I applied to is contacting my references (still...) but I think it's almost definite that I will get the job. I'm thinking I will just settle on the distance part as there are much more positives included - full time, infant room, lots of benefits, awesome facility, etc.
Life is good!! :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

jessieles said:


> Wanabe-Aww thats so lovely to hear! im glad you and the oh are all loved up! being happy and less stressed can only mean good things!
> 
> Fairry- whats your plans now for this cycle? now you have nice clear tubes :happydance:. we were going to do smep but last month we found the 3 days in a row really difficult so i am going to start eod now and try and stick to that until a few days after ovulation!

We have same plan as you. EOD :) with pre seed.


----------



## fairyy

wannabemomy37 said:


> I think what me and OH are doing might just be exactly what we needed! We are just enjoying each other and - coincidentally - I am approaching my fertile cycle, so it may just work out perfectly. Either way we are thrilled with the way things are going and hope to continue this for as long as physically possible! :haha: We are probably going to beat some kind of record, lol!!
> I really suck at taking my multi-vitamin because it just makes me so sick and I have to eat a lot before taking them which has been difficult as my appetite is not that great since it's so hot out! I am going to try my best to take them soon after dinner, along with my fish oil/omega-3. I like the fish oil ones since those are gummies - the other ones aren't and they don't make gummies with all of the things included - Iron is not in a lot of multi-vits and makes things difficult. I also need magnesium as I'm pretty sure that's what helps my migraines!
> Trying to avoid "prenatal" just because of the title and other people (my mom) finding out...Ha! She already asked me why I suddenly got fish oil, and I was like Well..I don't eat fish or nuts really so must be lacking omega-3s. :shrug: I think she knows something is up too, but I'm not really sure I care either way.
> Oh and the job I applied to is contacting my references (still...) but I think it's almost definite that I will get the job. I'm thinking I will just settle on the distance part as there are much more positives included - full time, infant room, lots of benefits, awesome facility, etc.
> Life is good!! :happydance:

I am so happy for you. Enjoy this lovely phase of life. Fingers crossed for getting that job :thumbup:


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe, if you dont mind me asking, how old are you?


----------



## Krissykat1006

All your plans for the upcoming cycle sound great ladies!! Wishing the best for you! :)


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies! 

You all have some great plans in place and I'm sending bucket loads of baby dust! :dust:

I can't wait to see some more bfp's in here :)

I'm feeling better today, but I will talk to the dr on Thursday and see if he recommends anything to help. It may just be my hormones adjusting and leveling out for second trimester. I truly feel for the ladies that have experienced ms for extended periods! I feel bad for even mentioning my off week!

Anyways ladies, I hope you all have a great day, I'm off to enjoy some of the beautiful weather we're finally having :) :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Yay to the nice weather :)


----------



## DD80

I'm at work, but just wanted to check in. My beta today was 225! So doubling every 26 hrs! Fast enought to make me worry and be extra super excited! So tomorrow my RE is testing me for strep B and I'll have a check in. Then maybe another beta on Thursday. Thanks all for all your kind words and support.


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> You all have some great plans in place and I'm sending bucket loads of baby dust! :dust:
> 
> I can't wait to see some more bfp's in here :)
> 
> I'm feeling better today, but I will talk to the dr on Thursday and see if he recommends anything to help. It may just be my hormones adjusting and leveling out for second trimester. I truly feel for the ladies that have experienced ms for extended periods! I feel bad for even mentioning my off week!
> 
> Anyways ladies, I hope you all have a great day, I'm off to enjoy some of the beautiful weather we're finally having :) :hugs:

I had MS pretty much till 3rd trimester, it crept up again for a few days towards the end of my pregnancy too. Just nauseated all the time. It is the suck.


----------



## mirandaprice

DD - did your dr say why they're testing for strep-b? I thought that was only when you were close to delivery.


----------



## DD80

mirandaprice said:


> DD - did your dr say why they're testing for strep-b? I thought that was only when you were close to delivery.

They said they are testing tomorrow since it's a common cause of miscarriages. I'm nt sure why they went have tested it before.


----------



## mirandaprice

Hm, I hadn't heard that before. Hopefully it comes back negative for you! Although I heard its very common, like 1 in 4 test positive for it.


----------



## mirandaprice

Btw, not ment that as bad that its common in 1 in 4, just saying it is something that antibiotics can handle and not to worry


----------



## DD80

wannabemomy37 said:


> Hi girls!!! WOW I missed a ton!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATS TO DD80!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: That's sooooo freaking awesome sweetie I am SO incredibly happy for you!! That is a GREAT progression line for 9 and 10dpo!! I've got everything crossed that this a very very very sticky bean for you!! You totally deserve it!! :hugs:
> 
> Miranda - Yay for full-term 37 weeks!! :happydance: That would be so neat for baby James to have your brother's birthday - I hope he waits a bit longer to make that happen!
> 
> Ciara - :hugs: Sorry to hear you are having bad MS. That's no fun. And headaches are terrible too, poor thing! I agree you should mention it to the doctor and see if there's anything they can do to alleviate some of that pain.
> 
> Natasha - Can't wait to find out boy/girl!! When is your appt again? I know it's coming up super quickly!
> 
> Jessie - I was thinking of getting EPO too but then didn't end up getting it. I did get some fish oil/omega-3 tho :)
> 
> I spent the entire weekend with OH and we had a GREAT time!! :cloud9: Our relationship has gone to a whole new level now, I love it so much!! Our sexual desire is back with a vengeance :haha:
> I have still been feeling really crappy though...metallic taste in mouth hasn't gone away, diarrhea keeps re-appearing.
> The kids I babysat for know something and it's SO super creepy how, since I haven't mentioned anything. But C asked me if I had a baby in my belly a few weeks ago, and then I tested and got that bfp, which was an odd coincidence I thought. Then today he just happened to say "I hope you have another baby in your belly so we can see it!" and A even chimed in going "yeah!" :shrug: I swear kids have a 6th sense about pregnant mommas...
> Anywho...off to see OH again! :happydance:
> No work tmrw so I will likely be on here all day :haha:

Thank you soooo much!!! Ihad the metallic taste at 8dpo - all day - made everything taste funny. I hope it's a good sign for you!!! I love the babysitting story!

Can you buy prenatals and out them in a ziploc or something? That's what I did for work.

Lou - sorry you are having ms, but I'm glad you are feeling better this week! I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## DD80

fairyy said:


> jessieles said:
> 
> 
> Wanabe-Aww thats so lovely to hear! im glad you and the oh are all loved up! being happy and less stressed can only mean good things!
> 
> Fairry- whats your plans now for this cycle? now you have nice clear tubes :happydance:. we were going to do smep but last month we found the 3 days in a row really difficult so i am going to start eod now and try and stick to that until a few days after ovulation!
> 
> We have same plan as you. EOD :) with pre seed.Click to expand...

I asked my RE about timing for BD, and he said every other day is good. He did say that when you notice the egg white cm and you start feeling more amorous, that you should try for every day. Just wanted to share what he said in case it helps! Good luck to you both!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda - I just turned 25; OH is 23

I have still been feeling nauseated, hot flashes, metallic taste - happens moreso at night time too. :shrug: Gotta call the doc still.

I need to call that job back tmrw morning - she said she contacted all my references and she'd like to talk again :) I'm hoping I get it. It will be a good change for right now, and I can worry about driving in the snow storms when/if that approaches.


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: 1 week :happydance: xx

How is everyone? Hope k?

DD yea about doubling beta

loulou sorry about ms, hope u feel better?

pickle,Jessie,pal and wanabe seems like all u ladies got good plans in place to drive the stake through the witch's heart. I am glad we got at least 1 bfp and I am hoping we get more this time around. Good luck ladies, let's do this xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- Happy 19 weeks! 1 week to go!!! So very excited for you :) can't wait to see your bubs! Do you have any names picked out yet?

DD- I'm super excited for you! That is great doubling, I wouldn't worry :) I waited to get my hcg done I think 5-6 days after my first super squinter and it came back at 256 (right around 4 weeks). My tests progressed really fast until that point and then the doubling started to taper to a more normal level :) or maybe you have more than one ;) can't wait to hear the next #! I'm glad your dr is being diligent with the testing, and strep b is definitely an easy fix just incase it comes back +. Fx'ed you don't have to worry about it! :happydance:

Wannabe- good luck with the job, I hope you get it! :) I hope the yucky symptoms go away soon, you should definitely call the dr hun :hugs:

Pal- I just wanted to tell you that your DH sounds just like my OH with the needing sleep at night so no bd. I don't get it and I won't pretend to. Just know that it can still happen hun, it really only takes one time. You can only do what you can do and you don't need to have extra stress :hugs: I have my fx'ed for you!

Kristi- that's awful! I'm very thankful it was only a small bout for me and like I said, I really think it was just hormones adjusting. I noticed my boobs are finally not as sore now either, so I think it was just my body adjusting to the placenta taking over :) even if it continued it would be well worth it to have a healthy bean :)

How's Miss Willow? :)

Miranda- how are you feeling hun?

Pickle and Jessie- how are you girls doing? Big :hugs:

Afm- had a great day yesterday! Weather was beautiful and warm :) we went out to dinner and had a nice walk after :) today is back to dreary and not as warm, but it's not cold so I'm not complaining :haha:

Have a great day ladies :) I'll try and post some scan pics for you tomorrow or Friday :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 19 weeks dream!!!

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> :happydance: 1 week :happydance: xx
> 
> How is everyone? Hope k?
> 
> DD yea about doubling beta
> 
> loulou sorry about ms, hope u feel better?
> 
> pickle,Jessie,pal and wanabe seems like all u ladies got good plans in place to drive the stake through the witch's heart. I am glad we got at least 1 bfp and I am hoping we get more this time around. Good luck ladies, let's do this xx

Thanks! Are you one week from your gender scan?!? Are you guys going to find out?

Lou - thanks! I hope it goes ok...I'm not googling yet because I don't want to freak myself out. Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Happy Hump day all! I have my FX's for you getting the job Wannabe! Dream I can't wait for your scan :D Miranda we are getting sooo close!! Any signs he may try to come early? DD still over here celebrating the doubling! Lou great weather is awesome, it always improves my mood! And All my ladies waiting for O, Never give up! Never Surrender! (ty Galaxy Quest)!

AFM- we just started eating healthy around here again. I enjoyed the 9 months of putting whatever I wanted in my system, but back to the grind. I will be rejoining my gym in the next couple of weeks. Working out makes gets me excited! In a totally non-sexual way.


----------



## mirandaprice

If any symptoms mean labor, all I have is increased nausea and sickness! I feel just like I did in 1st tri! Yuck. And I still have so much to get done!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls - they are running a background check on me and then it's just a matter of paperwork and then they will offer me a position :happydance:

Miranda - I think nausea/sickness does mean it's getting closer to labor as your hormones are changing drastically once again. I've heard of a lot of ladies vomiting the week/day they went into labor. 

Natasha - Yay 1 week for gender reveal!! Do you have any inklings as to who you might be carrying? I'm stickin with :pink: for you


----------



## fairyy

Miranda: Do ladies get those symptoms too with labor pain ! Oops. 

Kristi::thumbup: for deciding to rejoin gym. Working out makes me excited too. I am a Les Mills addict. I like it better than sex :haha: lol 

DD: When is your appointment ? Hope you are doing good. :)

Ciara: Glad you are having nice weather and lovely time. Hope your MS is not torturing you much. :flower:

Natasha: Looking forward for your scan update in a week. Yay :)

Wannabe: Definitely talk to doctor and him/her to do some tests to check hormones may be. 

Kerry, Jessie: How you have been doing ? 

Bomma: It seems you have forgotten your bnb friends. 

AFM: We had a flop show last night. TMI: We had sex but DH couldn't finish :dohh: Again we have to try tonight. I think today is ovulation day or may be it was yesterday :shrug: I am little confused this time around with my fertile window. Will try to BD tonight and Friday night.


----------



## Krissykat1006

mirandaprice said:


> If any symptoms mean labor, all I have is increased nausea and sickness! I feel just like I did in 1st tri! Yuck. And I still have so much to get done!

That happened to me the week before I started having contractions...so maybe :)


----------



## fairyy

Fingers crossed, Miranda :)


----------



## mirandaprice

I just need this baby to hold out until at least Saturday when my family is back in town. Although I know I'd be fine without my mom there, I'd really like her in the labor room with me!

Wannabe - good news about the job!

Pal - maybe a little foreplay to get your dh in the mood to finish?


----------



## fairyy

Hope baby can wait till weekend to come out then. Having your mom by your side in the labor would be great. 

We both were not in mood yesterday but still tried, enjoyed but no baby juice. Sorry TMI. Summer BD is no fun. We need to turn on fan on full speed on top of AC :haha:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Haha Fairyy! Being hot and sweaty and getting hotter and sweatier isn't what I like either. its one or the other, please not both!


----------



## mirandaprice

The heat is definitely a killjoy! 

Hope you can get some in tonight!


----------



## fairyy

No BD tonight too. He is working. I am fed up and I feel like giving up on him. And I think I am ovulating today. I might not discuss about me TTC often from now onwards. But I will check on you ladies from time to time. :hugs:

I will be here in the TWW only in which we manage to get some good shots. I feel ashamed having this kind of issue while TTC. I tried to be brave for almost 20months. DH is not counting those months, he is just counting the months from January 2014. He has many issues like work, sometimes sickness, if has nothing then he says he can't sleep after having sex at night. What about my many sleepless nights getting disappointed by him because of no BD around ovulation. Sorry ladies this is one of those nights and I think there is no end to it. Sorry for my rant.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Aww pal :hugs:. Men just don't get it :growlmad:. I really don't know what to say Hun. Gosh i just wish there is a way u can sit him down and have a deep conversation with him and tell him in the nicest but direct possible way of how u feel and how the whole situation is making u feel cos he might not have a clue. We had a cycle that we couldn't dtd cos DH either wasn't in the mood or working back to back, well let say that after our conversation he became more interested and supportive. Try and talk to him and see what happens. Wish i had a solution Hun :hugs: xx


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

Pal- I agree with Dream, maybe have a sit down chat and explain that your missing good timing because of it, sometimes men dont understand the importance of your fertile week etc and dont get all the facts! maybe if he sees he has too hell try harder!

Miranda- aww i hope your feeling better today, not long now until baby James is here in you arms :happydance:

KK- going back to the gym sounds good, nice to have some routine i expect. i hope that gorgeous baby willow is doing great!

I am on cd8 today so starting the opks and eod today fingers crossed! Trying very hard to stay positive although im in a better mood than i have been in a while today!

I hope your ok pickle :hugs:

xxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - Looks like we are cycle buddies! I didn't realize we were so close!

I am on CD9 today and we have had a :sex: marathon the past 5 days or so, lol. Last night I just couldn't do it anymore - it was pretty sad. I think I need a break for a day or two :haha:
I agree it's not much fun being hot and sweaty in this weather - I made him come into the bedroom with AC first because I felt too gross.

Pal - Maybe try not discussing TTC with him and just keep track of your fertile time and then attack him. I'm finding out that just enjoying sex and not paying attention to TTC is making things SO much easier on us and we are really enjoying each other (and probably will have a chance this month!)

Miranda - I hope baby James will wait for your mom/family to come. They say first babies can be a bit later but hopefully everything works out nicely for you! I'm excited to see his cute little face!


----------



## fairyy

I tried that last year, not telling him the details and secretly doping opk. But the night of + he prefers to sleep. Now he is saying he doesn't want to know about ovulation and he wants me to come to him only for sex. That will turn him on. But sometimes it did happen I tried that and he says not tonight, may be tomorrow and then I wait and the fertile window gets over. 

I discussed it with him many times. We just have a short five days of fertile window, can't we BD just three times out of it. I am pretty mad right now. 

Any suggestion ladies ??? What should I do ? Secretly do opk and try to get him in the mood on those two days only, no sex prior to that ? Would that be enough ? Or look for IUI ?


----------



## fairyy

Just got update from my OBGYN:

Roberts,Erica A, M.D. 7/23/2014 9:50:19 AM > The HSG shows tubes are working and the uterus looks to be normal. I have not seen a report re: your husband's semen analysis but I recommend this as another step in the evaluation for you to get pregnant. Please call the office if you need the number for where your husband can go for a semen analysis.

He is not ready to go for it. I know after I show this to him also, he will not be ready.


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: Sorry your DH is acting like this to you, Pal. Is it possible to try BD in the morning so he can't use the tired excuse? Maybe wake up early and make him breakfast in some lingerie. Is he even really wanting to TTC fully? Maybe he feels too much pressure about that in order to preform correctly? :shrug: FWIW - BD before the actual "fertile window" could be still in there up to 7 days. And supposedly BD after O helps for a girl, therefore still a chance too (although I don't understand how)


----------



## loulou82baby

Pal- I just stopped discussing it with mine and then attacked him on the days I knew I was most fertile. Thinking/talking about ttc took him right out of the mood, so I just didn't tell him about anything. You definitely don't have to bd for 5 days strait, that's not necessary, and not good for sperm regeneration if there are any issues there. If you could even do eod for 6 days before you o, or even twice before you o and once after you should be just fine. I know it's hard on us to have to plan all the bd and it kinda takes the fun and joy out of it! I know he's not ready to get any tests done and I probably wouldn't even bring it up to him yet. Do you think he would be willing to get himself off and save you a sample so you could try inseminating yourself first before considering iui? Maybe try and get some soft cups to try and keep the swimmers up there? Big :hugs: I wish I had the right and perfect answer for you! 

Miranda- I hope you feel better hun and baby James stays put for your family :hugs: I'm sure the sickness is taking a toll on you right now, try and get some rest and stay hydrated :)

Kristi- hahahahahaha :rofl: maybe the excited comment just struck ME as super funny, but I really lol'ed when I read it!

Wannabe- Keep us posted on the new job :) I'm so happy for you that things are so great for you and OH! :)

Jessie- You sound like you're feeling a little more positive :) I know it's hard hun, but hang in there, it will be well worth it! We have plenty of shoulders for you anytime you need though :hugs:

Pickle- How are you lovely?

Natasha- How are you feeling hun? Getting excited I bet! :) Can't wait!

DD- How are you hun?

AFM- still feeling pretty good, yay! I'm posting u/s pics for you girls shortly (Ihope you don't mind). No good pics, my dr was having a bad day and in a terrible hurry, so my apt was short and not very sweet :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Dr said everything looks good after giving me a heart attack saying baby was only measuring 13w6d (should be 14w3d or 14w6d based on last scan) but then re-measured and baby measures 15w1d :) Also, told me the heart rate was only 114-118 bpm (which very obviously made him nervous), so he rechecked again and it was 148 bpm, which is about what I've been getting on the Doppler :) I was sweating bullets and worried sick for a few minutes, but he thinks everything looks good. He was running an hr behind and had a car insurance emergency to tend to as soon as I left so I think he was just rushing and distracted. He gave us a gender guess, but I'll let you ladies see what you think. I know I included a potty shot and I think one of the 3d/4d ones is of a leg and belly and possibly a little between legs, but I could have that backwards and it could very well be an arm and the chest :haha:


----------



## fairyy

Ciara: Lovely scan pics. I am bad at guessing but is it a boy ? 

Wannabe and Ciara: I am just pissed off and I am not going to initiate at all. I tried attacking him during fertile time when NTNP but sometimes it worked to get some BD out of him and sometimes not. I am not wanting to BD all five days, I will be happy if we get good 2,3 shots at least doing EOD. But I think I had enough of struggle and now I am done. From now we are going to have sex when he is interested (that may mean once/twice a month) and if no pregnancy by year end then we have to look for some other method.


----------



## loulou82baby

Pal- I'm sorry if upset you :hugs: I didn't mean to if I did. I can totally understand your frustration and I wish your DH could understand the same way we do! Do you want me to come smack him around a little for you? Men can be so impossible and frustrating! I hope you can find a compromise that works for both of you hun :hugs: maybe he'll notice you not trying and he'll step up his game (fx'ed). I truly hope you can find a happy medium and get your much deserved and desired little bundle! :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - sorry to hear how uncooperative your dh is being. Perhaps start denying him when he wants to BD and see if that knocks some sense into him. I found when I stopped asking for it and turned it down my DH tried more often. 

Wannabe - glad you seem to be clicking better with your oh ;)

Loulou - I don't think scans are accurate for gender before 16weeks...either way, I'm crap at deciphering them!

Dropping off lots and lots of babydust to help get some bfps thos cycle ladies!!

Afm - I'm exhausted, but seem to be doing better on the being sick front. I kicked butt and put away all the diapers I got from my baby shower (finally :haha: ) and I picked up most of the remaining items I wanted. Feeling pretty copathedic (sp?) about baby coming. Still lots to do, but doesn't feel as overwhelming. I do get a feeling he'll come before his due date though!


----------



## fairyy

Ciara: No hun, you didn't upset me at all. In fact I appreciate you for understanding my situation. Please come and smack him :rofl:

Miranda: Definitely no sex for him until he begs for it. That might delay conception but I am ok with it. He needs a lesson. But he might not realize it as his sex drive is non existent. :dohh:

Glad that you are doing better Miranda and able to arrange things. Get some good sleeps. You are going to miss it after baby arrives. Stay rested.


----------



## mirandaprice

Maybe their is vitamins he can take that'll help his sex drive - I could of sworn I read something about that on bnb somewhere!


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies !

Pal- I was going to suggest the same as the girls really, to not discuss ttc and just act like you really want him but it sounds like youve done everything weve suggested! I know my oh had a few months of being really funny about it all so i had to try and not talk about opks to him nemore.

Miranda- sounds like you have everything prepared! i spose its just a waiting game now! is you oh really excited now?

Loulou- I am rubbish at the gender games, im going to guess a boy also tho? Very exciting to have all those scan pics! Im glad that everything looks good! Pesky dr for being distracted!

Wanabe- It sounds like you and oh are having a lovely time now and much more relaxed!

Afm- I am feeling much happier, wether thats the part of the cycle im in or maybe my vitamins. We started planning more stuff to look forward to so that my mind is slightly distracted so in 2 weeks weve planned a night out in a race course with other couples, so you have to dress up etc, then in 3 weeks im bridesmaid to one of my best friends and a week after that weve booked a caravan in cornwall for a week so hopefully all these things will help. Also dh went through my fone app last night ( it says % of getting pregnant on that day) and wrote down the days we will bd this month, which ended up being smep. talk about unromantic haha! its like a scientific process these days! he has been making me chuckle, he says if this month doesnt work hes going to stand outside our house and say to any passers by "mate do you wanna go in and have a go because i just need someone to make her pregnant!" hahaha


----------



## Dreambaby69

jessieles said:


> Hi Girlies !
> 
> Pal- I was going to suggest the same as the girls really, to not discuss ttc and just act like you really want him but it sounds like youve done everything weve suggested! I know my oh had a few months of being really funny about it all so i had to try and not talk about opks to him nemore.
> 
> Miranda- sounds like you have everything prepared! i spose its just a waiting game now! is you oh really excited now?
> 
> Loulou- I am rubbish at the gender games, im going to guess a boy also tho? Very exciting to have all those scan pics! Im glad that everything looks good! Pesky dr for being distracted!
> 
> 
> Wanabe- It sounds like you and oh are having a lovely time now and much more relaxed!
> 
> Afm- I am feeling much happier, wether thats the part of the cycle im in or maybe my vitamins. We started planning more stuff to look forward to so that my mind is slightly distracted so in 2 weeks weve planned a night out in a race course with other couples, so you have to dress up etc, then in 3 weeks im bridesmaid to one of my best friends and a week after that weve booked a caravan in cornwall for a week so hopefully all these things will help. Also dh went through my fone app last night ( it says % of getting pregnant on that day) and wrote down the days we will bd this month, which ended up being smep. talk about unromantic haha! its like a scientific process these days! he has been making me chuckle, he says if this month doesnt work hes going to stand outside our house and say to any passers by "mate do you wanna go in and have a go because i just need someone to make her pregnant!" haha
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I am sorry Jessie but what ur DH said really cracked me up.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - lol your DH is too funny! But at least he's trying really hard haha bless him

Sorry I realized after I posted before that I am a day ahead of what I said, CD11 today (see I guess I really am relaxed this month lol) We were going to skip BD yesterday but I ended up giving in again!! :haha: It's seriously a world record I think!! :blush: I had odd twingy pains in my LEFT side the day before yesterday and also my cervix was very sore, which seems to mean I'm close to O? I don't really know. I've thought about using opk but then again I don't want to make this a chore as we are doing just fine right now so I'll just keep track of CD this month. I do know my cervix is high soft open and wet though :happydance:

Ciara - I am sticking with BOY even though in that last pic with the 2 lines makes me think girl, but I think it's upside-down and the nub is on the other side? I suck at deciphering what is what in u/s lol they seem so confusing to me. I also wouldn't take what the doc said as a great guess though as it's still early and he was super rushed so doesn't seem that reliable to me. Glad baby is healthy though! that heartrate indicates boy too I believe (lower than 160 is boy?) :happydance:

Ugh I had a headache all day yesterday and now today it seems to STILL be there...Not a migraine, though, so I won't complain too much but it's no fun!


----------



## mirandaprice

:rofl: Oh Jessie, your DH sounds like a hoot! It's a great idea to plan other things to keep you busy, a lot of ladies find it really helps take the stress off TTC - I can't imagine how depressing it would be to center your entire life around it, the disappointment would far exceed anything else!

afm - It's so hard to tell when my husband is excited, but every now and then he mentions something or wants to do something for the baby and I know he's so happy the baby is coming soon! We bought the crib mattress yesterday, completely his idea :) 




So, this is non baby/ttc related, but am still really irritated by the entire thing so would like a little vent, will put in spoiler so you don't have to read:


Spoiler
My uncle has been sick for quite a while, he had leukemia/lymphoma and that paired with heavy alcoholism severely damaged his kidneys/liver and although he had gotten better, this past week he started to take a downhill spiral - on my Aunts and moms insistence my grandmother went to NY to see my brother graduate from Culinary School (he now has a bachelor degree is culinary business!!) - so here's the issue: 

I sign onto facebook lastnight around midnight like a normally do before bed, just to see what's gone on throughout the day, imagine my surprise and anger to find out via facebook my uncle has passed away! Three of my cousin's posted status about him passing! Three! Now, I'm not close with my uncle, so although I'm sad he's passed I'm not devastated - but after laying in bed for 10/15 minutes I text my dad really upset because my mom and grandmother were both supposed to still be in NY! I had a good cry to my husband about how awful it would be if they found out their brother/son died via facebook! 

My dad said he put my mom and grandmother on a flight earlier that day, and they arrived home around 11pm, and just missed him passing. I can only hope they found out firsthand of his death, and that my mom didn't see it on facebook when she got off the plane!

It just makes me so angry and heartbroken at the thought they could of found out that way! I just don't understand the thought process people have when they post crap like that. Yes, I'm sad my uncle died...yes, I'd like people to keep my family in their thoughts, but never would I be okay with finding out the way I did if it was someone I was close to!


Hope today is well for you ladies, lots of well wishes and babydust!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:growlmad:Aww Miranda that is not nice. I would be fuming if i find out that way. Not on :growlmad:. You are well within ur right to be angry. I am sorry for ur loss Hun :hugs:. Take it easy xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- I'm sorry you found out that way, it definitely shouldn't be the avenue that ppl find out about something like that :( I'm sorry for his passing also, your family is in my thoughts and I hope rhe rest of them were told first-hand and not through fb. Big :hugs: hun!

I'm glad you are feeling better and ready for baby James :) that will bring some joy back to your family in their tough time!

Congrats to your brother also :)

Wannabe- relaxed sounds like it's definitely working for you guys, I would stick with it :) fx'ed for a nice surprise! 

Jessie- I'm glad for the positivity :) it sounds like you guys will have plenty going on to keep you distracted :) that is absolutely fantastic! Fx'ed! What you DH said made me lol, sorry! :rofl:

Pal- make him beg! I would purposely be wearing sexy things and then denying him :haha: I'm glad I didn't upset you and I really hopes he comes to his senses before I have to do more than smack him :haha: I might have to feel bad for beating your DH lol ;)

Afm- I agree that gender is not very accurate before 16 weeks because it's so hard to see and some babies develop slower than others. Since ours is measuring 5 days ahead we thought we'd give it a go :) it was purely just for guessing purposes and I will definitely not take mine or the dr's guess to heart :) we both guessed boy, but the baby was being quite the wiggle worm and kept closing legs when dr went to take a still shot lol. I think I saw boy parts in shots I didn't capture in pics, but I'm definitely still torn because some look boy and some look girl :) healthy is all that matters! :)

Have a great day girls! Tons of baby dust :dust:


----------



## mirandaprice

Did you get any good "nub" shots - with girls the "nub" is supposed to be parallel to the spine and boys it's at a 30degree angle...that's part of what convinced me mine was a boy before my anatomy scan at 20 weeks!


Thankfully my mom and grandmother found out in person. I just got off the phone with her, she says they got a call from one of my aunts saying my grandmother needed to fly home asap as things weren't looking good, my dad put them on the first available flight...by the time they got home and to the hospital he was already passed. She said it was after midnight by the time all was said and done so she didn't call to tell us kids (my siblings and I) and apologized to me that I found out via facebook about it...and I'm not mad at her at all, I'm relieved she didn't find out that way, that's what matters to me. I'll be headed over to her house after work, she seems okay, but you never know when it truly sinks in how she'll react.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Lou that last 4d shot looks like a penis to me, but its still early to know for sure!

Miranda I hate you found out that way, no one should have to find out like that.

Jessie your hubby makes me laugh, I can tell its stressing him out too but he has a good attitude about it :)

Wannabe- FX's over here!!

fairyy- time to invest in some handcuffs and tie him up and just have your way with him :)

Dream- getting close to your ultrasound! Are you guys already thinking about names?

Bomma- where art thou?

AFM: Took Willow with me to work last night for a test run with our moby wrap...wanted to see how she did for a whole shift and it went good. So as long as she keeps doing good she'll just come to work with me. I am not ready to be separated from her yet.


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- the only decent pics I got were the ones I posted. He doesn't believe in the nub, just the potty shot, so that's what he tried for lol. I was hoping I'd get a nub shot on accident when he was taking a profile pic, but he didn't attempt the profile. 4 more weeks and we'll know for sure :)

I'm glad they didn't find out through fb! I know what you mean about it being different when it sinks in. :hugs: to you all through the tough days ahead.

Kristi- I thought the same about the pic, but then I rationalized that whatever that is is way too large to be a baby wiener :haha: I'm sure it's part of a leg, who knows, everything looks so distorted in there!

Ya ya to being able to take Willow to work :) I remember how hard it was to leave my babies and go back to work! I hope she keeps being good for you so she can stay with her mama :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Miranda- the only decent pics I got were the ones I posted. He doesn't believe in the nub, just the potty shot, so that's what he tried for lol. I was hoping I'd get a nub shot on accident when he was taking a profile pic, but he didn't attempt the profile. 4 more weeks and we'll know for sure :)
> 
> I'm glad they didn't find out through fb! I know what you mean about it being different when it sinks in. :hugs: to you all through the tough days ahead.
> 
> Kristi- I thought the same about the pic, but then I rationalized that whatever that is is way too large to be a baby wiener :haha: I'm sure it's part of a leg, who knows, everything looks so distorted in there!
> 
> Ya ya to being able to take Willow to work :) I remember how hard it was to leave my babies and go back to work! I hope she keeps being good for you so she can stay with her mama :)

If that is a penis, your hubby will have something to be proud of :)

I remember after the ultrasound for my little cousin.. my Uncle came home and was like its a boy! Two arm, two legs and a huge baby pecker! :dohh: He's 16 now...I'm waiting for him to bring his first girlfriend home so we can tell that story. :thumbup:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Also meant to add earlier in the 2d it looked like a girl possibly, so you really are up in the air for 4 more weeks!


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: Your DH is too funny :rofl: But kudos to him for really putting an efficient effort in TTC. :thumbup: But I like the fact that you have so many fun things coming up and it will definitely be a good distraction from TTC. 

Miranda: Sorry the way you found about your uncle passed away. People are so much into social media these days and they don't realize the value of personal one-to-one connection with family and friends. Sorry for your loss hun. 

Kristi:That's great that Willow is doing good coming with you to work. I know it will be hard to stay away from her during the day but now you don't have to :)

Wannabe: Don't even bother about opk. You are doing great with having regular enjoyable sex. Enjoy it and have fun. :flower:

Ciara: We will find out in few weeks whether our gender guess is right or wrong. But I am sure whether a boy or girl baby will be beautiful inside and out just like you. 

Natasha: How are you ? Anything special for the weekend ? 

Kerry: Hope you are ok and busy in BD'ing loads and loads. :)

DD: How are things with you ? When is your first scan ?

AFM: I need to look for those vitamins then for DH. He said he wants me to give an indication to him on fertile days by seducing him (may be doing opk and seducing on +days) He got used to me initiating it but I need a change. If no sex, then no sex, now he has to make an effort to get some. I want to enjoy my life and I need a break from all these. Btw my DH is good in every other aspect of life but he sucks at TTC. Sorry DH for me ranting all about you here. :shhh:

Tomorrow there is Less Mills new release launch at YMCA. I am super excited for it :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I made DH agree to go with me. It will be crazy fun, multiple instructor per class, new music, new moves. Yayyyy


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> Jessie: Your DH is too funny :rofl: But kudos to him for really putting an efficient effort in TTC. :thumbup: But I like the fact that you have so many fun things coming up and it will definitely be a good distraction from TTC.
> 
> Miranda: Sorry the way you found about your uncle passed away. People are so much into social media these days and they don't realize the value of personal one-to-one connection with family and friends. Sorry for your loss hun.
> 
> Kristi:That's great that Willow is doing good coming with you to work. I know it will be hard to stay away from her during the day but now you don't have to :)
> 
> Wannabe: Don't even bother about opk. You are doing great with having regular enjoyable sex. Enjoy it and have fun. :flower:
> 
> Ciara: We will find out in few weeks whether our gender guess is right or wrong. But I am sure whether a boy or girl baby will be beautiful inside and out just like you.
> 
> Natasha: How are you ? Anything special for the weekend ?
> 
> Kerry: Hope you are ok and busy in BD'ing loads and loads. :)
> 
> DD: How are things with you ? When is your first scan ?
> 
> AFM: I need to look for those vitamins then for DH. He said he wants me to give an indication to him on fertile days by seducing him (may be doing opk and seducing on +days) He got used to me initiating it but I need a change. If no sex, then no sex, now he has to make an effort to get some. I want to enjoy my life and I need a break from all these. Btw my DH is good in every other aspect of life but he sucks at TTC. Sorry DH for me ranting all about you here. :shhh:
> 
> Tomorrow there is Less Mills new release launch at YMCA. I am super excited for it :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I made DH agree to go with me. It will be crazy fun, multiple instructor per class, new music, new moves. Yayyyy

That sounds like fun! Enjoy :)

My hubby likes me to initiate too, but I think it was cause the couple times he did were bad timing on his part and I wasn't in the mood at the time lol I do know as soon as I get released Monday to resume all activities there will be lots of booty time that week. Protected of course lol


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda - :hugs: so sorry for your loss honey. I'm so sorry you had to find out that way...I've had the same thing happen to me about my cousin and it's just awful! I hope baby James can bring you and your family the happiness they deserve!! :hugs:

KK - Yay for bringing baby Willow to work with you! How awesome is that?! And yay for booty time!! Haha :happydance:

Pal - :flower: Guys are so difficult about sex in general. They always want it their way lol I would give him a little feel of what he does to you and when he wants it just say you're too tired, and you just planned on sleeping naked :haha: Tease the crap outta him!! It can only backfire by him pouncing on you, right?? :winkwink:

Ciara - Yeah I think it's still 50/50 but can't wait to find out in 4 weeks!! :happydance: Do you have any names in mind??

Natasha - How are you doing with everything? Can't wait till gender scan!! What day is it exactly? (I keep forgetting sorry :dohh:) Any names picked out? Any intuitions of boy or girl??

DD - I hope everything is okay with you, sweetie! :hugs: Be sure to come back to us!!!

Bomma - Did you leave us?? :cry: I hope everything is okay honey I miss you! :hugs:

Pickle and Jessie - :hugs::hugs: Hope all is well and it's almost BD :sex: time!! :happydance:

afm - I did end up taking an opk just for fun tonight and it was definitely negative :dohh: But that's okay, I was just curious lol.
Tummy has been terrible again today - I really need this to stop! Not sure what to say to doc though since it comes and goes but I still am having diarrhea also :blush: It's just terrible!
On a positive note - hanging out with OH all weekend!! :happydance:
And still didn't hear back again from job, but I am hopeful! FX


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> Miranda - :hugs: so sorry for your loss honey. I'm so sorry you had to find out that way...I've had the same thing happen to me about my cousin and it's just awful! I hope baby James can bring you and your family the happiness they deserve!! :hugs:
> 
> KK - Yay for bringing baby Willow to work with you! How awesome is that?! And yay for booty time!! Haha :happydance:
> 
> Pal - :flower: Guys are so difficult about sex in general. They always want it their way lol I would give him a little feel of what he does to you and when he wants it just say you're too tired, and you just planned on sleeping naked :haha: Tease the crap outta him!! It can only backfire by him pouncing on you, right?? :winkwink:
> 
> Ciara - Yeah I think it's still 50/50 but can't wait to find out in 4 weeks!! :happydance: Do you have any names in mind??
> 
> Natasha - How are you doing with everything? Can't wait till gender scan!! What day is it exactly? (I keep forgetting sorry :dohh:) Any names picked out? Any intuitions of boy or girl??
> 
> DD - I hope everything is okay with you, sweetie! :hugs: Be sure to come back to us!!!
> 
> Bomma - Did you leave us?? :cry: I hope everything is okay honey I miss you! :hugs:
> 
> Pickle and Jessie - :hugs::hugs: Hope all is well and it's almost BD :sex: time!! :happydance:
> 
> afm - I did end up taking an opk just for fun tonight and it was definitely negative :dohh: But that's okay, I was just curious lol.
> Tummy has been terrible again today - I really need this to stop! Not sure what to say to doc though since it comes and goes but I still am having diarrhea also :blush: It's just terrible!
> On a positive note - hanging out with OH all weekend!! :happydance:
> And still didn't hear back again from job, but I am hopeful! FX

I tend to have tummy issues likes that when I am stressed, maybe knowing that you are getting closer to O is stressing you? Whatever it is I hope it clears up for you soon :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wannabe glad u have tons planned to take ur mind off ttc

KK so cool that u get to take baby willow to work and spend the whole day with her while doing what u love, how cool is that?

Loulou if i have to guess then I would say boy. Cool scan pics though. When do you find out?

pickle and Bomma where r u ladies ?

pal enjoy ur day Hun and I agree with the other ladies, seduce the crap out of him and deny him a couple of times and that will teach him. My Dh is opposite,apart from the one cycle that we just couldn't do it COs of him, he generally likes to dtd at least 3 times a week and sometimes it is difficult for me lol

DD how are u feeling?

Afm i have my scan in 4 days on weds. No names yet. When i got my bfp i had boy vibes but after my dating scan i kinda suspect girl. Even though DD's scan look completely different from this baby's and the pregnancies r different as well. So we will see in 4 days. So excited xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Kristi- :rofl: that was a great story and I'm sure my OH would be proud to say the same thing lol. We'll wait the 4 weeks and see :) I was mixed with the scan pics, but I definitely thought I saw an appendage when we were there in person, as did OH and dr, so I'll be (happily) shocked if it turns out to be a girl :haha:

Miranda- how are you and your family holding up hun? Big :hugs: and please make sure you're taking time to put your feet up!

Pal- that sounds like so much fun! I am as uncoordinated as they come though, so I'd be tripping over my own feet :haha: I'm always so jealous of you ppl ( :winkwink: ) that are so good at that stuff :) and I love that you are taking hubby along!

I think you will sort out this new plan with DH and bd. Make him wait and want you more than ever! Tease, tease, tease and don't give in until your fertile time :) by then he should be ready to give you as much :sex: as you want ;) you got this! Think of it like a new workout routine :)

Wannabe- just a possibility, but it could be ibs brought on by all the stress you have gone through. That happened to me many yrs ago and I dealt with it for a long time. When it got really bad I did a daily dose of prilosec and mylanta a couple times a day. When it calmed down I just took the off brand of tums a couple times a day (added benefit of calcium :) ). I hope you get it sorted soon hun!

Natasha- I can't wait until Wednesday! I'm so excited for you :) do you guys do baby showers there? I'm just curious lol. I hope you get your boy (since you already have a girl) but my guess remains girl :) 

How's your bump coming along? Beautiful I bet! :)

DD- I hope all is well hun :hugs: let us know how you're doing :)

Pickle- how are you?

Jessie- I hope eod is going well so far and isn't feeling scheduled :)

Bomma- :hi:

Afm- our next appt is August 21st, we should find out gender then :) I'm really debating going to a private scan place for some good pics and gender before then, my patience sucks lol. My OH thinks we should just wait, and we're pretty busy for the next couple of weeks, so I may take his advice :)

We have no names picked out, we can't agree on anything lol. Our poor baby probably won't have a name until it's born and we have to decide :haha:

We went to my best friend's gender reveal last night and she's having a boy :) it was neat, they didn't even know what baby was until they cut the cake and there was blue frosting :) everyone is commenting on my big bump so early and I happily responded that I haven't gained any weight, and I'll take the lovely bumps I've gotten :) (my new boobs are awesome!) :haha:

On that subject, I need some advice ladies. So my bff is a bigger girl and is very openly jealous that I have a nice round bump and have not gained any weight. She was told by her dr to not gain more than 15 lbs and she bypassed that in first tri. She makes me feel guilty and tells me I don't eat, which my kids attested that I eat plenty. Idk what to do or say to her anymore. I've always been smaller and she's always been bigger and I know it's not my fault that I'm showing and she's not or that she's gained weight and I haven't, but I really don't want to offend her or steal the limelight of her first pregnancy. I also don't want to be told I don't eat because I do, I just make healthier choices and avoid most sweets and mostly drink water, where she's all about sweets and soda. Do I even say anything or just let it go? Her sil and I told her last weekend that everyone is different and tried to explain it but it didn't change anything. I even told her with my first I didn't show at all until 6-7 months and I was only 105 lbs then. Ahh, maybe I'm just being overly sensitive? Sorry for the book, I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask if any of you lovelies had advice. Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## DD80

fairyy said:


> No BD tonight too. He is working. I am fed up and I feel like giving up on him. And I think I am ovulating today. I might not discuss about me TTC often from now onwards. But I will check on you ladies from time to time. :hugs:
> 
> I will be here in the TWW only in which we manage to get some good shots. I feel ashamed having this kind of issue while TTC. I tried to be brave for almost 20months. DH is not counting those months, he is just counting the months from January 2014. He has many issues like work, sometimes sickness, if has nothing then he says he can't sleep after having sex at night. What about my many sleepless nights getting disappointed by him because of no BD around ovulation. Sorry ladies this is one of those nights and I think there is no end to it. Sorry for my rant.


Fairy - I'm sorry that this is happening to you...you are exactly right! I'd be upset too! You have wants and needs too and while maybe a month or two would suck, 20 months seems ridiculous. There are many other times to have sex... It seems like he's not trying? ...after ready a few more updates, I totally agree with the other ladies...drop it for awhile and make no moves. See what happens. It seems like he isn't willing to even help himself though - once or twice/month? No semen analysis? Again, I wonder if he's really on board?

Miranda - how are you? It's Saturday - is your family here? I'm sorry about your uncle...people can be so cruel when it comes to death. Fb is used to make these kinds of announcements now, and I don't get it.

Lou - I love the scan pics! But, I can't see a darn thing in them...I have no idea what I'm looking at! Lol. Give me a side shot and I'll make a guess! About your bff, I'd say something to her. Say, hey, I know you just care about my health, but my doctor is aware of my diet and weight gain and I am doing fine, so I'd appreciate it if you stopped bothering me about it so much. Something like that. If she gets defensive, I'd be inclined to say something like, well, I don't think that soda and sweets are healthy way to eat, but I don't say anything! Lol I wouldn't say it like that, but I would think it. We all have our own ideas about healthy, and unless you aren't eating, or losing weight, I think her concern is misplaced. I'm jealous that you guys are hungry at all during the first tri...lol I was not...at all...I keep hoping this time will be different. ;-)

Wannabe - I'm good! Thanks for asking! How are you?

I went in for blood again on Wednesday to check my blood (so they can readjust the heparin in necessary), my immune function (if I need to go on prednisone because my body is attacking), and another beta. Apparently I will be doing this once a week...which is fine! I'm glad they are monitoring me closely. My beta was 457, so still doubling fast (27.5 hours)!  I did need to up my heparin dose, but my immune function number went down, so that was good news. My first scan is scheduled on 8/11 at 8am. So that's what I will be worried about for the next few weeks. I might take my last clear blue digi tomorrow just so I can see the pregnant 3+!


----------



## mirandaprice

My family is doing well, I spent yesterday with my mom, she was really upset about my cousin posting the status about her brother on minutes after his death.She is most upset for her mom, as her mom took it pretty hard. II'm still angry with my cousins, I just find it so distasteful. They weren't even close to him, none of us 'kids' were. Spending today with my mom as well, she's handling it very well.

I didn't want to read and dash, will respond properly to all you ladies later today, from my phone is a pain as it takes forever haha.

Loulou - did want to mention about the friend, its a hard situation as no matter what you say or how supportive you are she'll most likely keep her same opinion. :(

And dd - so so so happy how proactive your drs are and how your numbers are looking!


----------



## DD80

Fairy - what les mills class do you take? I used to do body pump and body combat a lot when I was a member of 24 hour. I also really liked the core class. My husband still does body pump...I joined another gym (adult ballet) so I couldn't afford both anymore, but I sure miss that class!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Lou I would just tell her that you just eat sensible foods, but if you were to go sit down with a box of donuts and a 2 liter of coke everyday that you would be putting on a lot more weight but that you just don't eat sugary stuff or really have a taste for it. I mean...its honest :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - I'll see if I can find where I read about those vitamins for your DH!

Wannabe - The stomach trouble could be a side effect of the surgery, I'd mention it to your dr. My MIL still has issues because of her appendix.

DD - the 11th is the day after my due date!! So I hope to see good news about the scan!

Dream - I can't wait til Wednesday, so exciting! I hope it's a boy for you, since you already have a daughter! Will you discuss names a little more in depth once you know?

Pickle and Jessie - hope you ladies are well!

Loulou - I know a lady in my August group that didn't start showing until 30 weeks, and she was tiny to begin with - it's a shame that your friend is wasting any energy on jealousy instead of cherishing what her body is creating. I know it can take a bit longer to show on heavier ladies, but the miracle is still there! And if she's eating a lot of sweets and drinking sugary drinks, she really can't expect not to gain weight. It really is a hard situation to deal with. I would leave it be unless she directly says something rude to you about it, then say something if necessary!


----------



## jessieles

Hello girlies!

Miranda- im so sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs: what a terrible way to find out! I hope your all ok!

Loulou- Id be inclined to say the same, that you and your doc r very happy with ur weight but you dont like eating junk!

DD- im glad everything is going well with the docs, how exciting!

im just plodding along, cd 11 today, no positive opks yet so just going with eod so far! :thumbup:


----------



## loulou82baby

Danielle- I'm so glad to hear that your dr's are being so proactive :) your #'s are fantastic and I can't wait for your scan! I am so excited for you! :)

Miranda- I'm sorry your grandma is having such a hard time :( it sounds like she has great support from most of you and that's the best for the grieving process. Fb has become the norm for sharing information for so many ppl and I don't understand! We all have phones now and a phone call is not hard before you start posting such sensitive things on fb! Shame on them. Big :hugs:

How are you feeling hun? I hope you are doing ok considering everything you have going on.

Jessie- glad eod is working out :) catch that eggy!

Afm- thanks for the advice ladies! I have a hard time deciding if I'm just being sensitive sometimes lol. I've been thinking about it a lot and I remember several times now that her and I have talked about how we're eating. In the beginning I tried to convince her that we should both try and eat healthier and that I had made myself a goal as far as weight gain. I do crave sweets like crazy, but I either try and avoid them or substitute with sugar free candy or sugar free sweet tea when I can't curb the craving. Once in a while I give in to a bowl of light ice cream :) thinking back now for the past few weeks and when her and I have been together, she knows I eat, I just really think it's her not trying/wanting to control herself. I'm not really even dieting and I eat basically what I want as far as food goes but if we're at a function with hot dogs and hamburgers I'll eat them without a bun, i skip things like ranch dressing, eat lots of veggies, and opt for healthier snacks, and lots of WATER is a huge factor in my opinion, which I have pointed out to her several times. If she continues saying things even though she's seen the difference in how we eat then I will point all of this out to her again and tell her to replace some of her large amounts of sweets and sodas with healthier alternatives :) thanks for listening to my rambling and ranting ladies, I appreciate it so very much! <3


----------



## mirandaprice

I think some people have the mindset of "I should be able to eat whatever and how much I want and my weight gain shouldn't be a concern" which is unfortunate as heavier ladies are more at risk for complications, so not being mindful of what you eat is a huge disservice. 

Personally, even with all my m/s and indigestion and diet consisting of mostly crackers in the begining I've still put on around 30-40 lbs. But I wasn't bigger to begin with and my drs seem perfectly good with my weight gain.


I picked out paint for the nursery and my bedroom yesterday! Should be able to start painting soon!!

Last night though I seriously thought I was going into labor. I had the absolute worst period typecramps that got worse throughout the night. They finally eased a little around 4am. But I'm so nauseous still.

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been absent, I just haven't wanted to think about this whole TTC malarkey more than I naturally do :dohh: we have decided to just give it one last go then it will be a true year trying, but mainly cause I can tell oh is really nervous about getting tested and I felt bad pressuring him. I don't know what it would do to him if he had a problem :shrug: so one last hurrah. I have a stinkin' cold at the moment. Boo.

Miranda, sorry to hear about recent events, fb is so crappy like that sometimes, it's become such a norm for people to post all sorts of personal stuff.

Hope you're all doing well girlies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Just stopping by to give you ladies some :hugs:

We are just continuing our :sex: marathon :haha: my goodness it's been 10 days straight!! :blush:
OH has been starting to get awful headaches before we finish the last few times now, so I am trying to say it's okay for us to break our world record (lol) but he still loves it sooo much (as I'm sure any guy would :haha:) I am CD13 today - I keep losing track of things haha it's awesome! Assuming I will O in a few days if I haven't already, I know we are in with a chance without even trying. We both are just loving this NTNP thing and enjoying ourselves to the fullest!! :cloud9: He is so super in love he has been mentioning getting a ring!! He's actually upset I won't go looking at them with him lol so I will browse online for types I like to give him ideas but I want him to pick it out in the long run.

Miranda - Maybe Braxton Hicks?? Or false labor is common too especially since it's your first. I hope he comes out when he is ready yet doesn't make you struggle too much longer as it seems you are feeling ready to hold him in your arms. Plus your family is all there right? Perfect timing to come out, little James!

Ciara - You sound like you're doing fabulous with eating healthy and not giving into your cravings!! HUGE kudos for that!! I personally wouldn't say much to your friend other than if she asks you for any advice/recommendations on how to avoid sweet cravings. Every body is different and every pregnancy is different and I don't think weight gain should be a competition or anything so long as you/she are doing what you feel is best for your body. :shrug: But that's just me being honest if I were in the situation I wouldn't say much about it as I wouldn't want to offend/brag to her at all so I'd probably just say I'm just not craving sweets like she is.


----------



## Pickletilly

I must have missed a page earlier! 
Lou - you're right in telling her everyone is different especially with their first baby. But she shouldnt be saying negative stuff to you about your own weight. Both eat what you want, only you can determine what you eat. I wouldn't say anything unless she continues to bring it up. Just because you aren't the heavier one doesn't mean you should be put down. :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle - when you say one more cycle is that before you start testing? I hope this is your lucky one and you get a bfp so you dont have to worry about it!

Wannabe - so glad you and your oh are enjoying eachother so much! How exciting the thought of engagement! I had no idea my husband was even considering it or looking at rings until he asked! I loved the surprise of it, but I've heard of many woman helping pick the ring :)

I put together the stroller today and was practicing putting the carseat into the base and out :haha: and I've finally begun my hospital bag. I'm feeling a bit relieved now ;)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda - Yeah I'm pretty particular with what I want :haha: OH is super lucky that it's such an inexpensive choice and I just find it absolutely gorgeous! I showed him one that I really love but told him he can obviously customize it to make it more personal but now he knows exactly what I like ;) We are still new to our relationship, technically...It doesn't feel like it lol. So I told him any time after like a year and a half is fair game to surprise me with a proposal!! :happydance: Then we can officially TTC :baby: (although again, we aren't preventing and he knows very well what he is doing and the huge "risk" we are taking!) We'd both decided ideally we'd like to be married before welcoming a baby, but a surprise would be very welcomed also :cloud9: 11 months together today! Couldn't be more happier and in love


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 11 month wanabe! Very exciting!


----------



## Pickletilly

Miranda - yep, one last shot before seeing a doctor. I personally would have gone a while back but I can see how nervous he is. 

Wannabe - that's sweet. I remember being in my first year with the boy, just knowing this was it. Nearly 5 years on and I know I was right :) sometimes you just know.


----------



## DD80

Pickle - I hope this is your month! Have you done any testing on yourself? Just wondering what you had tested. I hope your hubby decides to get checked!

Wannabe- congratulations on 11 months!

Miranda - is your due date the 9th?


----------



## mirandaprice

I knew my husband was it after 2 months, we've been together 4.5 years and married for a year come september :)

I'm due the 11th! Two weeks from today


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 15 weeks Loulou :happydance:

:happydance: Happy 38 weeks Miranda :happydance:

:happydance: Happy 11 months wannabe :happydance:

Welcome back pickle, glad u r going to give it another go before going for testing. Hopefully u won't need the testing. Good luck xx

Loulou as per ur friend i wouldn't say anything to her until she brings it up again and then u can explain to her about ur different diet choices xx 

Hope everyone is k?


----------



## Krissykat1006

My husband and I went to school together, he was 2 grades above me and I had the hugest crush on him. 8 years later we reconnected and just knew we wanted to be together forever. When you know, you know!


----------



## fairyy

Ciara: Don't worry much about your friend. You are doing great eating healthy. Keep it up. You tried to explain to her it seems. 

One of my les mills instructor is pregnant and she has a round bump and no fat anywhere else. I am imagining your bump would be like hers :). She is 6months pregnant with her second child and still takes classes, was a part of new release launch on Saturday. 

DD: Seems everything is progressing just right. Relax and enjoy it. Have you POAS on last digi yet ?

Btw I go for Bodyattack(my absolute favorite), Bodypump and that core class (CXWORX). Yet to try Bodcombat though.

Jessie: Any +opk yet ?

Kerry: Nice to have you back. I really hope you get BFP this cycle and don't have to go for testing. Men get cold feet when it comes to testing. 

Wannabe: Happy 11months of togetherness and love. :flower:

Miranda: Everything is getting ready for baby then. :baby: 11th that's exactly two weeks. Do you think baby might come before then ? 

Kristi: Your story sounds like a fairytale :cloud9: Just like in movies 

Natasha: Day after tomorrow is your scan day ! I will be here waiting for your update.


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: Thank you girls!! He is wonderful! :cloud9: We actually have known each other for 5 years. At first we liked each other but never really dated, I helped him get back with his ex gf that he wanted to be with, then we lost contact for a few years and then we reconnected right when we both got our hearts crushed by bad experiences with our exs. It was very sudden in relation to actual timing of things, but we feel so strong that we have just moved quickly I suppose. He's definitely the one :cloud9: I was SUUUUPER hesitant to actually say that, but now I "just know". It really was a matter of just one day I felt different and completely in love like never before.
Still not sure what we are doing for our 1 year...Any suggestions on nice romantic getaway that isn't overwhelmingly expensive?

DD - Do you have an EDD yet? How far are you now? Are you so super excited?? I sure am!! 

Natasha - Are you freaking out about your scan on Wednesday?? 

Pickle - I hope this last shot is all you need for a nice big :bfp: 

Hope the rest of you are doing fabulous!! 

Oh, I randomly took another opk and it was pretty dark but still negative, so I'm assuming O time is approaching, not like it matters :haha: but OH said I can do them if I want just to know, and then coincidentally attack him lol my silly boy :cloud9:
I've been having AF-type cramps so thinking it's O on it's way!

Also, I have done some research and I believe all my symptoms post-op seem to be IBS related 100%. It even says a strange taste in mouth is a sign of IBS? I had no idea! So I am going to attempt to change my diet as it suggested online and see if that makes any difference, otherwise it's def a trip to the docs.


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- Happy 38 weeks! I hope the nausea doesn't get too bad before little James's appearance :hugs: the cramps could be Braxton hicks, they can get pretty bad! Just monitor the timing between and you know if they get longer and closer together that it's probably real labor and not a practice run. I'm getting so excited for you! Can't wait to meet our first little man! :)

Wannabe- awesome stuff you have going on! :) happy 11 months! :) and 10 days strait? Holy moly! :haha: I showed my OH the styles of rings I liked also and when he surprised me with one I was blown away! It was beautiful :) that was about 4 yrs ago and we still haven't set a date :haha:

Kristi- that's so sweet :)

Pickle- that sounds like a fantastic plan! :) I know men are so weird about that stuff while we're willing to do anything. The best thing to remember is most things can be fixed or helped. I hope you don't have to worry about it and this is your lucky cycle! :)

Pal- I definitely wouldn't compare to your instructor :haha: but since I let myself go a little before getting preggo I figured the best way to lose the weight after is to start making better choices now, and it works well for baby and I :) 

Your classes sound like so much fun! :) enjoy yourself! 

Danielle- how are you feeling? I hope the nausea hasn't been bad and you're able to eat :)

Afm- thank you so much ladies! I'm not going to worry about it or say anymore to her. I worry about her having complications but I don't bring it up because that's her dr's place and not mine, so I figure if she says anything else I will just say my dr has it under control and is not worried :) I try to not hurt feelings, I just get so dang frustrated sometimes that I want to speak up but I don't want to be sorry later! 

Miranda- I forgot to say that you are doing great with your weight gain :) I think it's supposed to be 25-45 lbs (?) So you're doing awesome! My first was 26 lbs, second was 30 lbs, and my goal with this one is 25 lbs (which may or may not work lol). Not to tell another long story but with me and my 2 siblings my mom gained at least 70 lbs with each of us! Granted, she was all of maybe 100 lbs beforehand and didn't seem to have any trouble losing it, but I can't even imagine! The funny thing is me and one of my bros were both only 6lbs 2oz and then my other brother was almost 9lbs! I had a hard time losing the last 15lbs after I had my DS, I don't want to think about even trying to lose 70! :haha:

Ok, I'm done on that tangent lol. I have a couple pics to post that are strange :) one is of my belly this morning and the other is of a rash on my arms. I'll explain more when I post em in a little bit :)


----------



## loulou82baby

So I think I've developed an allergy to the sun :shrug: Every time I'm in the sun for more than a few mins I get these hive looking things on my arms and they itch like crazy! I stopped at the dr's office today because in the rush last week I forgot to ask :dohh: Dr was at the hospital delivering a baby but the receptionist/nurse took a look and had no idea. She said it looks like hives but hives should go away after a couple of hrs and this has been since Saturday! I have to call back tomorrow, any ideas ladies?



These next 2 pics are what I woke up to this morning :haha: I've seen it like this in the middle (under belly button) but never to one side like this! I felt like I had an alien in there :haha: Moral of the story is that if my bladder is extremely full baby doesn't like it (I went 5 hrs from 3am to 8am without peeing! :thumbup: ) Please don't mind my stretch marks/battle scars from my other kids :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Wannabe- Any kind of stress can trigger IBS, that's how I got it! What do they recommend online? I think I already posted what helped me, but I'd happily re-post for you if it helps :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - I'd love to get into exercise classes, but I can't stand people watching me :haha: I did Insanity, and am thinking of getting back into it after baby comes :)

Wannabe - I hope changing your diet helps! My cousin has stress induced IBS it really sucks!! Hopefully this relaxed cycle is it for you! If you wanna do something romantic, maybe a place like The Melting Pot? Or for a more relaxed date a homemade picnic? 

My husbands crap at romance,and I'm layed back so not good with ideas lol. I always recomend the beach if you've got one nearby!

Loulou - happy 15 weeks! I keep forgetting we change weeks the same day ;)

I'm not concerned about my weight, my dr hasn't said anything either way, and I've really only gained in my belly, not too much elsewhere! I am retaining water more recently :dohh: I dont realize it half the time until I go to walk and my feet hurt


----------



## mirandaprice

Wow loulou that is some belly :haha: (wish I could sleep that long!) This little guy will push to one side, but my stomach is never that obvious, just a bit lopsided. I like to play "guess which side the baby is on?" With my family :D

I heard someone else mention having a bad reaction to the sun. I personally just tan easier (first time I've been tan in like 10 yrs lol) but another lady on here said she got a rash after being in the sun


----------



## Krissykat1006

Wow Lou! Neither of my kiddos ever were that obvious, and you are only 15 weeks! Jeepers!! Wicked :D


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

Aww i loved hearing all your oh stories, im a sucker for a love story! dh always takes the mick out of me as I love a happy ending! I agree with you all, when you meet the right one you just know :) My dh came to see me in a show, turns out my teacher was his mum and he asked her for my number after watching the show, sent me a message and 9 1/2 years later we are still together :)

I havent had any positive opks yet, cd14 today so i think within the next 3 days i should see a positive result. im feeling much happier this month, i think its because dh has taken the control and has told me when well be bding and even when ive said shall we have today off he says nope not a chance, i quite like it that hes wanting to get pregnant just as much as me now.

Wanabe- it seems like IBS could be the cause of your symptoms then, at least youd know how to prevent them! You seem very happy at the mo, with your marathon sessions and o coming up its all looking very positive!:happydance: on the ring and proposal talk, how exciting!

Lou- loving your bump pics, boo on the hives in the sun though, that must be frustrating!:hugs:

Pal- How are you doing hun? Are you and dh ok?

Pickle- im glad your back, i have missed your posts! are you going with smep this month? I know sometimes you need a break from thinking about ttc!

KK - what a lovely story you and your oh have :flower:

Miranda- sound like you have all your preperations going now with the nursery and hospital bag! what colour did you choose for the nursery after?

xxxx


----------



## mirandaprice

A tan color, something pretty neutral- I didn't want anything overpowering, and with the bedset I got, it'll go perfect :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda - I am now looking into the Melting Pot as I've never heard of it before!! I had no idea there were so many of them in like, every state lol. There's one in CT, RI and NY (I am in CT) so we have options!! Thanks so much for the suggestion! I will bring it up to OH and see what he thinks. I suggested things like a nice homemade picnic on the beach but OH is super romantic and likes things that end up costing us lots of $$ that we don't really have lol. He wanted to go to Martha's Vineyard, which I do too, but it's just too much for us right now. 
I think tan/beige/brown is a perfect color for a nursery as it goes well with blue/green for boy or pink/purple for girl - or any color!! Nice choice! 

Ciara - Wow that's so creepy/interesting how your belly looks in those pics! (don't mean any offense lol) I didn't know bumps could be so obvious and to the side like that lol amazing! Baby does seem quite obvious for 15 weeks, that's insane!! :cloud9:

Jessie - I am CD15 today and also think O is coming any day now. I'm not worried at all though either way. And it's so good that your OH sounds similar to mine now and just wants :sex: no matter what lol. I would just suggest to make it super sexy with lingerie and candles after a nice back rub and get him really in the mood so that it's just better for both of you, as making a baby should be romantic after all ;)

Yep so we have done 11 days in a row lol today would be 12 but not sure if it's going to work out. I must admit OH didn't finish a few times in that marathon but it still counts in my mind!! OH wants to see how long we can do this marathon thing lol it's quite funny! Not sure why my sex drive is going insanely crazy but I'll take it, and I know OH loves it!! :haha:


----------



## fairyy

Ciara: Hope these hives go away soon. 
I love the bump pic. Wow we can clearly spot the baby on your belly. :) I must say your previous pregnsncy weight gain was good. Most of the ladies I have seen eat whatever they want during pregnancy and blame it on pregnancy cravings and post pregnnancy never able to get back to that weight again. :thumbup: for staying healthy. 

My husband wants me to lose some weight before I get pregnant. I was not overweight. But was looking little heavier. I have lost 8pounds recently and want 5more pounds to shed. Now I feel fitter and my body is toned and I have increase in stamina. 

Wannabe: I think you can call your doctors and ask snout IBS. What you think ? Are you feeling better today ? 

Jessie: Your DH is awesome in taking control. I think you needed that, in fact all of us TTC ladies need that too. 

I am fine. I am relaxed. I set myself free from TTC burden and life is better now. DH literally attacked me around midnight yesterday. He tried his best to make me get excited and did things which he normally doesn't do (used to do when we were newly married) but I was dry like a desert. There was no participation from my side.Then used saliva and did his thing and flooded me in his swimmers. I told him last night before going to sleep that now TTC is upto him. He needs to get me pregnant before January as he said and I am not going to bother about it. Lol he pounced me around 1.30 am. Wrong timing :haha: now I am about 6/7dpo. 

I think I should keep pre seed on his side of end table :haha:


Miranda: I have heard about insanity but not tried it. It has good reviews. 
But I enjoy group exercise. My fellow members and instructors motivate me, plus the music is awesome. 

How are you feeling this morning ? Any sign of labor ?


----------



## Pickletilly

Lou, are you taking any antihistamine tablets? I get insane prickly heat when I stay in the sun for a while aka tanning, I have to use a specific brand of sun lotion to stop me getting it. And the itching is ridiculous. I never used to get it, it just happened on holiday one time and ruined it! Now I always get it in the heat. Anyway, I also take antihistamines (hayfever tablets) and it works a treat. I'm betting they would help you regardless of what it actually is. Oh and that bump! Wow! I've never seen anything like that! I'm thinking your bubba is gonna be a big'n!

Jessie, thanks, I've missed posting :haha: we are going to smep.. Well that's the plan, and we naturally fell into eod before the start of smep anyway. But the boy doesn't like how it's so planned out and must be stuck to. He thinks it's too strict and takes the fun out of it. I actually let slip "what's more important, fun or a baby?!" Lol. But he's right. I'm going to do a relaxed version if smep, and just make sure we bd when I get a pos opk. Are you smepping?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy - Yeah I can ask but I have had some good luck finding things online. I am going to try staying away from dairy and ease up on carbs/sugars and see if that helps anything regulate. I do think I have a bit of lactose intolerance and don't drink milk or eat yogurt much but do still love cheese. I will try cutting that out and see if it helps.
I have been feeling great actually - it goes back and forth...If it's not diarrhea (with belly cramps, nausea, nervousness, etc) then it's constipation but no other symptoms so I like this phase much better lol.

Pickle - I think doing a relaxed approach is best. TTC really is like scheduling when to have fun, which isn't fun at all. I'd just do it when you want to right now and then when you get a +opk be sure to go crazy! That's what I would do if we haven't already been doing every day haha. Some people say every day isn't good for the spermies too but then again I've heard of it helping chances. :shrug: There isn't just one way of doing it unfortunately so just do it when you're in the mood!! :winkwink:

Ciara - I'm not sure if I saw your post about preventing IBS symptoms? What have you found to work? I really don't want to get on any more meds if I can avoid it. I'm sure it has a lot to do with my eating habits. I've always suffered from constipation which is very tolerable for me, seems to be my norm really. So it's just the diarrhea aspect I'd like to prevent if I can!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Miranda! Insanity is hardcore! I tried and failed. The boy does it and I get tired just watching. Mad kudos to you :winkwink:


----------



## jessieles

Miranda- tan sounds lovely for the nursery, i love tan with white furniture!

Pickle- so far weve been doing every other day, then hoping for 3 days straight when i get a positive opk, so i suppose smep. at this point in my cycle i always think ah well if it happens it happens, then in tww i become a monster!

fairy- maybe with oh taking charge hell enjoy more and not feel that its just ttc! get him to pounce again nearer cd14 and get lots of those swimmers to that egg! :spermy::sex:

Wanabe- jeez you are on a marathon, but they do say the more sex you have the more you want!:winkwink:


----------



## DD80

Lou that's crazy! Your belly pics are so cool! 

I love reading everyone's love stories. It's true - when you know, you know! Funny story - I went to my husbands first wedding. Lol. 

I'm doing ok. Haven't felt much nausea. Mostly feeling normal and tired. It worries me a little, but if everything is ok, the. I hope this normal thing continues! I am bloated and quite constipated too, so that's no fun. I'm 5 weeks today.  my scan is in 2 weeks. I started keflex for the strep b yesterday and I just had blood taken today to check heparin and immune function again. 

I am very excited and hope this continues well!!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Dd - I didn't get nausea until 6 weeks. I woke up and the puking began :haha: it was so bad I didn't make it to the toilet at one point and my husband had to clean up the hallway to the bathroom. So I wouldn't worry - I'm hoping you have a healthy stucky bean and no nausea though, as ms sucks so much!

Wannabe- that is quite the bd marathon! Hopefully it does the trick ;) the melting pot is a little on the pricier side, but its a really romantic set up, you can get a booth for just the two of you and its usually low lights and great atmosphere for couples :D besides, who doesn't love chocolate fondu? I'm lactose intolerant, but nothing horrific, just enough to cause stomach aches and bad bathroom trips if I have too much diary, yogurt is actually okay to have, the probiotics in it help break down the lactose your body would have trouble with

Jessie and pickle - eod sounds like a good plan, especially if the oh's are on board and into it. If you happen three days in a row no big deal ;)

Pal - glad youre feeling less stressed, and your dh jumped you ;) even if not the best timing, its nice to see him taking action!

Insanity killed me at first, I thought I was gunna die after every workout- but I loved the challenge and I loved how good I felt when I completed it. I actually did it twice through, but stopped when I got my puppy as I didn't have time for both. I'm gunna pick it back up after the baby if I can ;)

No signs of labor yet, was feeling quite sick a bit ago, but have been munching on ice and feel much better! My mom thinks I'll go early..my uncle keeps saying it'll be this Saturday on my grandmas birthday- I said itd be sunday during her birthday dinner :haha: she'd have a cow either way.

The rooms should both hopefully be painted by end of the week! So hoping baby holds out til then at least :)


----------



## DD80

Miranda- you should have your baby on August 4th! That's the best birthday to have! ;-)

I got bad ms last time - kicked in at 5w4d, which will be Saturday. So not out of the woods yet! I did take the clear blue on Sunday evening and of course it only served to freak me out. Pg 2-3. I hate that stupid test.


----------



## mirandaprice

Those dont include the first two weeks drs count in pregnancy, so really 2-3 weeks would put you at 4-5weeks, which is right on track!

There are so many August birthdays! I'll be happy with any day with the exception of the 2nd (although I'm sure thats went he'll come because I don't want him to ;) )


----------



## Dreambaby69

:blue: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: I am sooooooo happy. I am 20 weeks today and my fruit ticker is banana and i think that I am going absolutely bananas lol. I am halfway there and Dh is absolutely happy we r team blue lol xx Baby is perfect and everything is fine with him and I will post scan pic later xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Woop woop!! Congrats on your little boy announcing his manhood! I'm v happy for you dream :hugs: can't wait to see the scans


----------



## Pickletilly

I went for my first smear test today ladies.. :blush:
Uncomfortable but fine. I spoke to someone other than my boy about TTC for the first time as the nurse asked if I was still on the pill. So anyway she said they do the first steps of simple testing with the guys there so I was quite surprised as I didn't know that (my doctors are shit and don't even do blood tests) so I asked about sperm analysing and she said no they only supply the pots. Ummm. So what else can they do "simple tests first" on him?! :dohh:

On another note we have put an offer in on our first ever place to buy and it got accepted! So that's quite exciting. Things could still go wrong in this time frame but it's fun for now :) I also just got offered a promotion in my job. Soooo now all I need is a baby in my belly. Come on!

Anddddd I found out last night that an old friend is pregnant. Successful first time. Younger than me. In my eyes not ready. I don't mean to be judgemental on my own friend but aren't we all sometimes :/ I don't feel overly jealous, just that this universe is fucked up.


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats dream!!! :wohoo::wohoo::headspin::yipee:

Pickle - My first ever pap smear was when I went in to confirm this pregnancy ;) If I could of put it off I would of. :haha:


----------



## Pickletilly

mirandaprice said:


> Congrats dream!!! :wohoo::wohoo::headspin::yipee:
> 
> Pickle - My first ever pap smear was when I went in to confirm this pregnancy ;) If I could of put it off I would of. :haha:

I cancelled my first appointment! We were in the TWW and I had read 50/50 opinions on if it could affect TTC. And was going to cancel today's but thought.. (Wo)man up!


----------



## fairyy

Natasha: Wow it's a boy :happydance::happydance::happydance::flower:
That's great, a girl and a baby boy now :dance:

Kerry: Yay for your offer getting accepted on your first place. That's quite exciting :) and you are offered promotion too :dance: Hoorayyy... Things are falling into place nicely for you. I bet you are going to see those two pink lines very soon too. :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh you must of updated your post after I replied! Congrats on your offer being accepted and your promotion, such great things falling into place...a baby in the belly shouldn't be too far behind now ;)

As for the friend...trust me on this one, no matter how long or short it takes to conceive envy is always present if someone has an easier time then you! I can't even begin to explain my attitude when I found out my husbands friend was expecting a baby due the month my chemical would of been due and how his girlfriend was on the pill when it happend. All I could think was "that should of been me!" That's not to say I wasnt happy for them, but it does hurt. So I totally sympathize with how you feel about your friend. Big hugs! 

Hopefully this cycle is it for all you ladies waiting!!! Its about time we got a new crop of bfps!


----------



## DD80

Congrats dream! Team blue! So happy for you!!!!

Pickle - glad you had your check up. Do you need to find a new dr to run tests?


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- Happy 20 weeks! And team BLUE!!!! Hooray!!! I'm so freaking excited for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: happydance: I bet you're going bananas :haha:

Jessie- I'm so glad you DH is so involved and taking charge :) it's awesome to know he wants this as much as you! 

Miranda- I love tans :) my room is two different tans, along with part of my living room and stairway to upstairs :) 

I'll gladly share my bday (3rd) with baby James!

I did a lot of ice chips with DD, they are fantastic! 

Pickle- I was going to take benadryl, but I'm totally out :dohh: I'll have to pick some up with some sun block! Hopefully that does the trick for hanging out at the pool this weekend :)

Hmmm about the simple test if it's not a SA? What other tests do they do? I hate smears, but I've been getting them since I was a teen, so they don't bother me so much now. 

Sounds like everything is falling into place :) a big congrats on the offer being accepted and the promotion :happydance: a baby belly should soon follow :)

Pal- I'm glad to hear DH is manning up ;) definitely keep the preseed on his side lol. I had the same issue last night, which was strange since I'm usually ready to go :haha: hopefully your DH keeps this up since you've handed him control :)

Danielle- everything sounds like it's going well, I'm so happy to hear it! :) I hope the ms doesn't kick in! I still have a hard time believing I'm pregnant sometimes, until I look at my belly or feel LO move in there :) with your dr's being so proactive for you, I think this is going to be your sticky bean :)

Wannabe- me and my OH both suck at romance so I'm not much help lol. The melting pot sounds really nice though :) I've heard the cheesecake factory is really good too, but idk if they have locations near you. Come to think of it, I don't think we've ever done anything romantic :haha: once you have kids in tow things change a bit ;) I hope you come up with something nice :)

Your marathon is crazy! I think my parts would be falling off :rofl: get it girl! ;)

Pickle- I also meant to say that jealousy is normal, I went through it terribly with my bff when they weren't trying and ended up pregnant. It really does show you how fucked up this world is. There are so many deserving ppl that are desperate to have babies that have such a hard time and then these irresponsible ppl have an oopsie and are instantly preggo. It's not fair at all but I know what wonderful, loving, appreciative mommy's everyone here is/are going to be and I take comfort in that :) you all will never take parenthood for granted! 

Afm- I know I forgot some stuff I wanted to say :dohh: I get so darn excited and forget everything! 

I only get that weird baby bump when my bladder is about to burst, other than that it just looks like a normal baby bump. It's strange, I never had that with my other 2 and it totally grosses my DD out :haha:

I'm sorry if I vent a lot. I find myself super irritated with a lot of things and I really have no other outlet. Thank you for putting up with me <3 on that note, I have another bff vent lol. So I've been working on planning her baby shower for a few weeks (we were supposed to do each other's) and it's up to me to get most of the stuff for the games, food, etc. Yesterday we figured out a date for mine and she tells me that she'll do what she can, but it probably won't be much because she'll be 35 weeks when I have it, so I'll have to find someone else to help me plan. Now I understand in a way, I'll find someone less preggo to help set up and stuff, but seriously you can't help plan because you're pregnant? I'm pregnant and planning :dohh: so looks like I'm planning both showers pretty much by myself...grr! I know I'm being semi-irrational and hormonal :haha: but don't tell me you're going to do it (3 weeks ago) and now recant. I didn't even want a shower and she talked me into it! Rant over :) I'm better now lol. I'll try to make this my last vent for a while ;)

I hope you ladies have a great day! Lots of :hugs: and <3


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- I can't wait to see scan pics! 

I think I'm going to have to have a girl to even things up here :haha:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> :blue: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: I am sooooooo happy. I am 20 weeks today and my fruit ticker is banana and i think that I am going absolutely bananas lol. I am halfway there and Dh is absolutely happy we r team blue lol xx Baby is perfect and everything is fine with him and I will post scan pic later xx

Whoo hoo!!! Gratz on your little boy Dream :D!!! :blue::blue::blue::crib::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::drunk::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## cravemyheart

CONGRATS DREAM! That's so exciting!!

Hope you don't mind that Im joining you ladies. if Im pregnant this cycle my EDD is April 8th 2015. I had what I suspected was implantation cramps at 10dpo Im 14 dpo today. Im just holding off testing as long as I can. I dont have any impending AF symptoms. I dont have really any symptoms. Im hopeful but im afraid I may be out this month. Wont know until I test, I know that! :D


----------



## Pickletilly

Welcome to the group, crave! How long have you been TTC?

Dream - time to gt thinking about names ;)

Miranda - I don't want to feel jealous. Like I don't feel jealous of you ladies. But I guess knowing how hard we are trying/tried makes it better. But she lives at home with her mum with a small job and no responsibilities and jumps to the biggest responsibility ever with no stepping stones. If that makes sense. It just bums me out :( 

Lou - vent as much as you like, that's what we are here for right!

I use the sensitive soltan range by Boots. I don't know of you have that but look for a sensitive one with highest UVA, I think 5 star. The factor doesn't stop me getting a rash, not even block. 

As for your friend.. It's a tough one. Yes she might feel like a whale but how exactly does that stop her doing things? She can still do all the tasks needed. I think she's being a tad selfish. Especially if she pushed you into it in the first place!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!! :hugs:

Dream - WOW a boy!!! :blue: Congrats!! Super exciting, and sorry I thought he was a girl (please don't let him know that!! :haha:) That's perfect now you will have one of each :cloud9:

Miranda - :happydance: super excited for baby James, but hope he doesn't come on the 2nd as you don't want that day - let's hope he has his listening ears on lol 

Pickle - pap smears are so strange aren't they? lol I hate them but have been getting them since I was 16 or so, so I guess I'm pretty used to them :shrug: Always good to get yourself checked tho ;)

DD - I am so happy you are doing well! Happy 5 weeks!! :happydance: that's worth celebrating!! I don't want to wish you ms but it does usually start around 6 weeks for most ladies. I don't think ms=healthy baby though, so I'd just be excited you're not suffering!! :thumbup:

Ciara - Hmm now I am wondering if yours is a girl since I was wrong about Dream's baby :haha: Oh yeah Cheesecake Factory is a nice suggestion, I'll have to check that out also as I've never been, but do believe there is one in CT!
I'm sorry your bff seems to be acting like this now...Perhaps she feels like at 35 weeks she won't feel like hosting a party (but it can't be that hard?) and maybe she is just thinking about herself. Every woman handles pregnancy differently, and while we may think it's silly to back out of something at 35 weeks, maybe she just knows her body won't be able to handle that stress? 
Sorry bout your rash, too, I think I forgot to comment on that before. My aunt is allergic to the sun too and gets a rash/hives similar to your pic. Unfortunately she hasn't found a solution that works but I'd suggest seeing a dermatologist if the sunscreen/benedryl doesn't help.

Fairy - It's good your OH is initiating BD now, even if he has the timing off...The spontaneity is the fun part!! ;)

Jessie - EOD is great, and 3 days in a row when you get opk would be wonderful but not the end of the world if you can't manage that!! Just do what you can and have fun with it!! It makes things more exciting anyways haha 

Crave - :hugs: Welcome to the group!! Hopefully you will see 2 pink lines soon!! :dust:

KK - Hope all is well with you and Willow!! :hugs:

Bomma - :shrug:

AFM - Well OH totally shocked me last night when we were having :sex: afterwards he told me to "hold it in" (as I did when TTC) so I did, but then he wanted to do it AGAIN and I asked him why he wanted me to hold it in and he goes "Well I just woke up this morning reeeaaally wanting a kid" ha! :cloud9: I also told him about my darker-yet-still-neg opk the other day and assume I O'd yesterday as I had sharp sudden pains that only lasted a few seconds. Oh, and the little boy I babysit for said again today "You are going to have a baby" and I said "Why do you think that?" and he said "because your tummy is big" lol, but I think/hope he may be on to something FX


----------



## mirandaprice

Crave - welcome and good luck! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Loulou- rant away, this is the best place to do so! Sorry your friend is acting like she is, I'd be upset/mad if my friend convinced me to do a baby shower then backed out on me! Hopefully she gets over whatever she seems to be holding against you and decides to help out more!

Wannabe-hope the boy you babysit is on to something! ;)


----------



## jessieles

Hey Girls!

Dream - :crib::blue: congrats on being team blue!! any names popping around your head?

Pickle= eeek i hate smears too! i had a letter to book mine but i thought ill wait until my next af arrives and book one just after! i literally hate the thort! so wot happens now with your oh and sperm analysis? Congrats on buying your new home :happydance: they do say new house new baby! I know wot u mean about your friend, its so frustrating when your trying so hard and are ready and then people around you get pregnant and didnt even mean to!

Loulou- :hugs: i get why your cheesed off, i gotta be honest i think i would be too if you had arranged to do each others! maybe just go ahead and find someone else to plan yours! We are all here for you to vent!

Crave- hellooo, hoping for a bfp for you within the next few days!


Wanabe - im so glad things are so good for you at the moment after the horrendous month you had last month!:happydance: You and oh seem to be going from strength to strength!

Miranda how are you feeling hun?


Is so nice to have this forum and you lot :) its bizarre how even tho none of us have met i look forward to hearing all about your days and telling you about mine. i think it really helps with not driving dh crazy with all the ttc chat and stuff!

Afm- i got 2 lines on opk yesterday so we bd and ill test again later, hopefully itll be darker and we plan to bd again today and tomoro so fingers crossed!


----------



## mirandaprice

Fx'd for a +OPK Jessie!


I have my first internal exam today to check progress on dilation - I'm a little nervous as I've heard it can hurt a little. And some ladies said they'd bled, which freaks me out.



Dropping lots of baby dust, hoping these TWW's lead to BFP's!



And for those interested that don't follow my journal or have me on facebook, here's a video of my little guy going nuts last night:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153004896158056&l=1627920784216711290

If you skip to just before the 2 min mark you'll see a HUGE movement ;)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda - That's amazing!!! I bet it feels a bit awkward when he really flips around, no? Hopefully he's not getting too comfy in there and he'll want out soon enough!! Tomorrow is August lol Come on baby James!! :baby:


I just wanted to brag a little and say I GOT THE JOB!!!! :happydance: And they are starting me quite high in pay (for a daycare) AND it's full-time guaranteed 40 hours/wk!! :happydance: I guess it was worth playing phone tag with the director for a month, lol. I knew it was promising but I'm super excited that things are just falling into place just perfectly!! I have a physical/TB test scheduled for Tuesday, which should work out just fine as the people I babysit for wanted me to stay with them until Wednesday next week before they leave for vacation. So timing couldn't have been more perfect!! :happydance:

Pretty soon OH will propose and then we can have our baby :baby:! (unless baby wants to show before, that's okay too lol) But I'll be working in the infant room so I will definitely get my baby fix for the time being!! :happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh yay! Congrats wannabe! When do you start?


It is the most awkward feeling, and he kept hitting my cervix, so every now and then you may of noticed my legs moving - that was me trying to avoid that discomfort :haha:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hi: everyone. 
sorry i have been mia, work has been hectic. I will try and catch up with everyone.

Pickle :happydance::happydance: Congrats on the house offer being accepted, that is a huge step. Also congrats on ur promotion, it seems that it is all coming together for u :happydance: and ur bfp is just round the corner cause all good things come in three's (i think that is the saying :haha:lol )

:flower:Welcome and thanks cravemyheart x

wannabe :happydance:Congrats on getting the job x

loulou wow on ur baby's movement, that is amazing. As per ur babyshower, i would see if another friend can support her to organise ur shower x

Miranda r u talking about membrane sweep? if yes then i had it with DD and it can be painful but mainly uncomfortable. I can't believe baby james will be here soon yikes :happydance:x

DD how r u? hope k? hopefully u won't get ms with this sticky beany hun x

Jessie hope u get ur positive soon and bfp after x

kk how r u and willow? hope guys r great?

afm well i am kinda regretting finding out gender now cos Dh seems to think that the sonographer didn't seem convincing to him. and i have gone and googled getting scan wrong and i am totally freaking out :cry:. I was happy with either gender before but kinda have accepted the boy now. I wish i didn't find out now. Dh is talking about booking a private gender scan to get a second opinion :dohh:x

I will try and post the scan pic later, my pc is messing up a li bit now. I hope that i haven't forgotten anyone x


----------



## Krissykat1006

mirandaprice said:


> Fx'd for a +OPK Jessie!
> 
> 
> I have my first internal exam today to check progress on dilation - I'm a little nervous as I've heard it can hurt a little. And some ladies said they'd bled, which freaks me out.
> 
> 
> 
> Dropping lots of baby dust, hoping these TWW's lead to BFP's!
> 
> 
> 
> And for those interested that don't follow my journal or have me on facebook, here's a video of my little guy going nuts last night:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153004896158056&l=1627920784216711290
> 
> If you skip to just before the 2 min mark you'll see a HUGE movement ;)


The ones my dr gave me were not painful and I didn't bleed. The one the nurse did when I was in the hospital having contractions was extremely painful and I did bleed...I seriously thought she was trying to scratch my nose from all the way down there.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Wannabe- Congrats on the job!! Whoo hoo :D

Jessie- shouldn't be long and you get that positive OPK! FX for catching that eggy!

Pickle- Lots of good things going for you, now lets keep that running into a BFP! baby Dust!!

Dream- I was afraid they were wrong the entire time too lol I think that's normal. Just keep planning for it to be a little boy and if the penis falls off when baby gets here...it won't matter, you'll be in love either way. ;)

Lou- well hell, that stinks...did she not remember she was going to be 35 weeks when she agreed to help a few weeks back? I never commit myself to anything that there could be a chance I wont be able to follow through on. I would just enlist another friend or family member to the task of helping.

Crave- Welcome :D

AFM- nothing new to report everything is okey dokey on our end ;)


----------



## mirandaprice

Dream - chances are slim to be wrong about it being a boy at 20 weeks , his little peepee should be obvious :haha: with my potty shot you can definitely see a little willy between his legs ;)


----------



## Pickletilly

Miranda, is he doing the mexican wave in there?! :shock:


----------



## mirandaprice

Whatever he was doing it didn't involve moving into place :haha: 

Verdict is baby is not in position and zero dilation...completely closed cervix.


----------



## Pickletilly

Things could change over night though right?


----------



## mirandaprice

Yeah, from what I read online I could go from zero dilation to going into labor in a matter of hours...I dunno why they check honestly, it really tells me nothing!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls!! Booked a doc appt for physical/TB on Tuesday and need the results back before officially starting, along with paperwork and training but I'm assuming by Aug 11 as an official start day??! There's currently only 3-6 babies anyways so they don't really NEED to have me just yet but I'm sure since summer is fading away babies will come back!

Miranda - I told you he's waiting until August, which is tmrw ;) haha!

Natasha - I doubt they guessed boy incorrectly as they had to have either seen a penis or 3 lines which means vagina. I would plan for a boy :thumbup: If a sonographer isn't 100% they should admit that it's only a guess, right?

On a (TMI?) side note - My IBS seems to be under control these last few days!! I am trying to avoid cheese and milk and see if that makes any difference. I do think it's just that really. Although I do get diarrhea when I get nervous/anxious too??


----------



## Krissykat1006

I have anxiety issues and when they flare so does my bowels lol You are not alone.


----------



## cravemyheart

I just took a test and it was BFN. I think I may still be in though. I just got pain tonight in my abdomen. doesnt feel like AF but its more like a sharp twinge. Im hoping its implantation.


----------



## DD80

Congratulations wannabe!! That's awesome!

Miranda - how are things going? Are you nervous? I'm nervous for it and it won't happen until next year!

Dream - ms started in pretty strong yesterday...so, it's here...I can't escape! Blarg.


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - I get bad stomach aches when I'm nervous/excited/anxious; I think stress really takes a toll on the body! Glad that the diet change seems to be helping though!

Crave - How long are your cycles usually?

DD - So sorry the m/s has struck; hoping that little bean is nuzzled in tight and the sickness passes quickly!

afm - I am both excited and nervous, and a little bit more then anxious :haha: Now that it's August this baby could come any day! Only 10 days until my due date!

I woke up several times last night not feeling well - and this morning got sick before my shower :( I've read so many mixed reviews on labor signs I'm not holding anything to it - but I do think I've started too have either BH contractions or random real ones, as last night I leaned over and got a stabbing pain low down and I got it (but milder) again this morning while I was putting lotion on. Keeping my fx'd this boy comes before my brother leaves! He's got 13 days before that happens!


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Congratulations wannabe!! That's awesome!
> 
> Miranda - how are things going? Are you nervous? I'm nervous for it and it won't happen until next year!
> 
> Dream - ms started in pretty strong yesterday...so, it's here...I can't escape! Blarg.

:hugs: sorry about ms hun. Baby is getting more comfy :happydance: lol. Hope it stops soon for u hun x


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Wannabe - I get bad stomach aches when I'm nervous/excited/anxious; I think stress really takes a toll on the body! Glad that the diet change seems to be helping though!
> 
> Crave - How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> DD - So sorry the m/s has struck; hoping that little bean is nuzzled in tight and the sickness passes quickly!
> 
> afm - I am both excited and nervous, and a little bit more then anxious :haha: Now that it's August this baby could come any day! Only 10 days until my due date!
> 
> I woke up several times last night not feeling well - and this morning got sick before my shower :( I've read so many mixed reviews on labor signs I'm not holding anything to it - but I do think I've started too have either BH contractions or random real ones, as last night I leaned over and got a stabbing pain low down and I got it (but milder) again this morning while I was putting lotion on. Keeping my fx'd this boy comes before my brother leaves! He's got 13 days before that happens!

:happydance: Good luck hun. Anytime soon :happydance: xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Good luck Miranda :)
How funny, not long ago you were thinking about TWW symptoms with us.. Now labour symptoms :haha: it's gone so quick.


----------



## Dreambaby69

cravemyheart said:


> I just took a test and it was BFN. I think I may still be in though. I just got pain tonight in my abdomen. doesnt feel like AF but its more like a sharp twinge. Im hoping its implantation.

As long as the witch is not there, then there is hope :hugs:. Good luck hun x


----------



## Dreambaby69

wannabemomy37 said:


> Thanks girls!! Booked a doc appt for physical/TB on Tuesday and need the results back before officially starting, along with paperwork and training but I'm assuming by Aug 11 as an official start day??! There's currently only 3-6 babies anyways so they don't really NEED to have me just yet but I'm sure since summer is fading away babies will come back!
> 
> Miranda - I told you he's waiting until August, which is tmrw ;) haha!
> 
> Natasha - I doubt they guessed boy incorrectly as they had to have either seen a penis or 3 lines which means vagina. I would plan for a boy :thumbup: If a sonographer isn't 100% they should admit that it's only a guess, right?
> 
> On a (TMI?) side note - My IBS seems to be under control these last few days!! I am trying to avoid cheese and milk and see if that makes any difference. I do think it's just that really. Although I do get diarrhea when I get nervous/anxious too??

Good luck at ur appointment hun x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Miranda just saw the video OMG!!!! , he definitely wants out lol.


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- it looks like he's doing the wave in there for a min! :haha: that was awesome and made my day :) 

Labor signs are different for everyone imo. Some women don't know until their water breaks and some definitely feel it. It's something I worry about (like knowing that it's happening) because I've never been in natural labor lol. If in doubt just ring your dr, that's what they're there for andthings can definitely change in a matter of hrs :)

I never bled with the internal checks until I got a sweep when in the hospital. It was more uncomfortable than anything and the sweep was definitely a little painful. Let's hope you need none of that and James makes an easy entrance! :) I can't wait to meet him!

Natasha- did the tech say 100% ? For the most part at 20 weeks they're usually right and I think it's totally normal to question and think what if they're wrong. If you get you pc working definitely post scan pics and we can give you our opinions :) I know it's not a huge piece of mind, but the more that agree maybe the better you'll feel about it :hugs:

DD- I forgot to say happy 5 weeks! I hope your ms doesn't get too bad hun! :hugs: can't wait for the scan :)

Wannabe- Congrats on the job! Yay! It seems all is falling into place :) your OH is cute lol. I hope this cycle brings you 2 sticky pink lines! :)

As for the ibs, I forgot to post it the other day sorry! It sounds like you're doing good controlling :) my dr recommended mylanta and a daily prilosec to get it in check (which worked well) after I felt better I stopped that and just did tums after meals. I don't do a lot of dairy, so the tums helped with the tummy and calcium :) I just bought the off brand at Wal-Mart :) you need to make sure you're getting enough calcium, esp if you fall preggo, because the baby takes what it needs and you may get left with bad teeth and weak bones. I worry about you girls! :)

Crave- welcome! I hope you just have a shy bfp! Gl and fx'ed for you hun! :)

Jessie- I feel the same way about having you ladies! It definitely helps us not make our OH/DH'S too crazy :haha: and we all understand each other and the ups and downs as women.

I hope you get a blazing opk and some good loving! ;)

Pickle- how are you hun? I thought you might o early by your chart, but it looks like it may be coming real soon :) bring on the sexy!

Kristi- how's miss Willow? Are you still able to take her to work?

Pal- how are you hun?

Afm- the shower thing did tick me off, but I'm not going to stress it :) I have no other close friends so I talked to my mom and OH'S sister and they will do what they can :) my bff was never expected to host, just to help plan, but what will be will be! We'll work it out :) thanks for listening and all the input ladies, now I know I'm not just crazy :haha:

Thanks for the suggestions Pickle! I'll look for some of that when I go to the store today. They have to have some kind of sensitive block. If not I'll just get baby sunblock :) and some antihistamines for the itching! I'm sure it won't stop the rash/hives but hopefully it will prevent it getting too bad :)

My dr's office mentioned a dermatologist wannabe, but said it usually takes a couple months to get in! By that time it will be getting cold and I won't have to worry about it :haha: I'll try the sunblock and benadryl and if that doesn't work, I will definitely get a referral to a dermatologist :)

Have a great day ladies! I have a ton to do so we can leave for the weekend :) I'll try and check in tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

:flower: Hey girls!!

Miranda - I'm super super excited for James' arrival!!! You should tell him that baby Willow is waiting for him too :haha: It does sound like you're having contractions whether BH or not but that means your cervix should be dilating soon (right?) and James will be here before we know it!! I know I haven't been on here for your whole journey but I must say it did seem to go by quickly and I can't believe he will be here so soon!!! :happydance:

Ciara - Thanks hun, I had no idea how important calcium is in TTC!! Tums honestly don't do much for me and can actually make me sick somehow, but I know there's also chewy chocolate calcium supplements and whatnot and I think my multi has calcium in it? I'll have to look into Mylanta...I've heard it mentioned before but not quite sure what it is/does so gotta check that out. It's really strange because when I research it it seems to separate constipation IBS and diarrhea IBS yet mine goes back and forth quite randomly.
OH pointed out that I usually have a headache when my bowels are off too (or vice versa) which I thought was odd, but after looking through my notes he's pretty correct. Diarrhea seems to be accompanied with headache/other way round. I just read that 2oz dark chocolate a day can help prevent diarrhea which I thought was worth a shot as headaches seem to be worse around AF when I don't care about my dieting habits as much lol
I hope things settle down in terms of your sun rash and that you don't need to see a dermatologist! This might have no connection but do you think it could have something to do with your hormones and being pregnant that you're suddenly getting such a rash?? Have you changed/added any medications?

DD - :hugs: Sorry you have MS now sweetie; but hopefully it's for the best and just means little beanie is snuggling in super tight!! :happydance: Hopefully it eases quickly!! 

So glad to know I'm not alone with anxiety bowel issues!! It's such an odd/slightly embarrassing topic but good to know it's "normal" for a lot of us. Do anxiety meds help this issue? Or any natural supplements/foods seem to help? 
OH is still getting terrible headaches/migraines after sex (right before he orgasms) to the point where we kinda don't want to have sex anymore because it's terrible seeing him in that much pain and then we can't get our after-sex snuggles that I love. Our marathon has ended btw lol we went 12 days I think it was and then tried last night but I was too red/sore that I just couldn't follow through, which was upsetting but he still finished ;) If this continues I'm making him go to the docs about it because apparently it's common and there is a medication to help this. He said he will cry if this is just a new thing every time he gets off...Poor guy :nope:

Wow I seem to be super talkative today lol sorry for rambling!! Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Lou I'm good thank you :flower: you?
I also thought about super early o due to calm temps then rollercoaster dip! But I always get a random bit of EWCM then. And the ride is still going!

I've been focusing on the gym and slimming my tree trunks :winkwink: we have been keeping up on smep quite happily but the other night we errr.. Slipped, and hurt each other :blush: he actually got a bit injured and we thought it would stop us at such a crucial time, but we tried last night and he was ok :happydance: hoping his little dude gets better lol.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh no, Pickle!! Your poor DH!! Sex injuries are the worst as it's not like you can tell many people what happened lol Glad you still got to do your smep though, yay!

Crave - any update with bfps or any signs of AF coming later?? :dust:

So I'm pretty sure I have an infection or something as it's now itchy along with red :( So we haven't had sex in a few days now which kinda sucks as we were having so much fun lol. OH is upset our marathon came to an end as he wanted to continue every day until AF/BFP! He REALLY wants a baby suddenly, lol. I mean, it's not that surprising it's just the fact that we wanted to take a few months off and now he's all "I really wanna have a chance this month!" and I'm like aww sweetie we already have a great chance and can take a break lol his headaches are no fun (mood killer really) so he has an appt on Tuesday also (same day as mine haha) I'm hoping just monistat will make it go away but if not I might have to make THAT kind of appt :wacko:

Miranda - How are things going today?? I hope he waits until tmrw as you said today is the one day that wouldn't be good for you. :thumbup:


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh no pickle, poor dh! I giggled a little as it reminded me of an episode of Grey's Anatomy ;)

Wannabe- hope the drs are able to figure out whats causing his headaches, that's definitely a mood killer. And hopefully your irriation down below is an easy fix as well!

Loulou - maybe give your friend a little space, it sounds like she's being jealous....if she's having a difficult pregnancy compared to you that could be why....or maybe she feels you've stole her thunder, since this is her first? I know when I found out a few of my husband's friends were pregnant same time as me I was a bit put off about it. 

I'm doing well, no baby yet ;) although I have noticed more cramping now and again since yesterday. Like I stand up and wince kind of cramp, and last night it was the oddest feeling like my hip bones were pushing apart- the best way I can describe is it wasn't painful but felt like someone was pulling on both hips and stretching them out. 

Sending positive energy for some sticky eggs!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks wannabe, he's doing ok! Just minor but still not fun for him. I'm just glad he wants to keep up smep :)

Miranda I love greys, I know what you're talking about :haha: :haha:
What you're describing definitely sounds like you're very close. I predict your waters going sooner rather than later, like in the night before contractions. Very exciting! Bag packed? Man on hand and ready to go? :D


----------



## mirandaprice

Doing laundry today to finish packing my hospital bag :haha: been trying to clean all day, but I'm exhausted!

Good thing his injury wasnt as bad as Sloans ;)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh pickle hope OH is k now yikes. Wth were u doing :haha: (just kidding).

Miranda hope you are k? I am not going to ask you if labour has started cos i am sure u will be getting a lot of text and calls asking u the same thing and it can be annoying and frustrating. Just hope it happens when you want it and how u want it. Good luck x 

pal how are u? I haven't heard from u in ages. Have u O'd yet? Glad DH is taking charge now hope he accidentally gets timing right this time. Good luck xx 

Loulou how are u feeling? Hope the hive or burn is gone now?

DD hope ms is gentle with u x

Jessie and wannabe have u ladies O'd yet?

cravemyheart any update?

KK how are you? How is Miss Willow? Bet she is getting cuter by the day x

I hope i haven't forgotten anyone :shrug: xx


----------



## jessieles

Hey girlies!

Pickle- that did make me chuckle, i hope his little fella is fine now :haha: have you o'd yet?

Wanabe- sounds like you needed a few days off, 12 days straight wowzers! but at least your having fun with it :happydance:

Miranda- So excited to see your little james, it doesnt sound like itll be long now!

Dream- i did an opk on weds i think it was and it was on its way to positive, i didnt get chance to opk on thurs and on fri when i did it was light so im hoping thurs was o. we managed to bd on monday, weds, thurs and today so hopefully thats enough to get one swimmer to the egg!

Pal- how are you doing hun?

DD- ms cant be much fun, i hope its gentle with you!

Afm - i suppose im now in the tww again, it comes round so fast! doing ok though, dh has made it pretty clear he is desperate for a child now, im hoping i wont be ttc for much longer! these past 10 months have been hard! i suppose i just gotta wait it out though!


Hope your all good xxxx


----------



## DD80

Miranda - I can't wait to see pics of that baby! I hope he comes soon.  

Dream - I can't believe you are having a boy!  yay!

Lou- do you have a guess yet? Any intuition?

Pickle - I'm sorry, I laughed a little too at the sex slip up. I've had that happen and I always feel terrible, but at least he shook it off pretty well.

Good luck to all the ladies in the TWW! I am looking forward to lots of poas! 

Thanks for all the well wishes. MS has been strange so far...kicked in earlier than last time, but it is sort of on and off, and sometimes more heartburny than nauseous. I can handle it better because, at least so far, I've gotten a few moments of not feeling like puking at any moment. I hope it continues that way (if it must continue ;-)).


----------



## wannabemomy37

I am assuming I O'd either CD15 or CD16 and am on CD20 today so either 4 or 5DPO? Not sure but this would make sense with a 30-day cycle so maybe I was off in previous months?

Miranda - I'm super excited!! I've heard of BH going on for weeks and I've also heard of it not lasting more than a few days so just hang in there!! Maybe your hips are adjusting to giving birth and that's why they feel like it's stretching? 8 days till EDD right?? So you know it's soon!! :happydance:

I am feeling a lot better down below lol treated it with Monostat which is awkward but whatever got rid of it I was willing to try haha. OH has a bit of a rash down there too so I likely gave him it too :( but we will be fine in no time!!! We can't wait to dtd again lol we are insane these days :haha:

Hope you're all doing well!!


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies! 

Just dropping in quick :)

Wannabe- I hope you and your OH heal up nicely and quickly! 

I have the same kind of ibs, was different day to day and idk if anxiety meds would help :shrug: 

Miranda- hang in there Momma! :) soon! We made it past the 2nd, so he's welcome any day now!

DD- glad ms isn't too bad :) hopefully it stays that way if it must continue! 

I feel it's a boy but I could definitely be wrong :haha: my OH is expecting baby to be a girl, so we'll see on the 21st :)

Pickle- that gave me a laugh too, sorry! :) glad you are still able to keep up with smep, sometimes those injuries put off dtd for a while!

Natasha- how are you? Are you still feeling uneasy on the blue?

Jessie- yay for tww! I know its torture, but it's one day closer to the illusive bfp! Your DH is awesome for being so on board! :)

Pal- where are you? How are you? Missing you love :hugs:

Afm- doing great :) enjoying myself and can't wait for my bday cookout today! Doing a southern style crawfish boil :) hopefully it doesn't bother baby too much as we've not been handling spice very well :haha:

The rash is definitely from hormones from baby! Been doing good as there's been little sun to speak of this weekend lol.

Alright ladies, I'm off to shower and party down (as much as a preggo can :haha: ) and eats lots of food :) I hope you all have a fantastic day! <3


----------



## Pickletilly

Quick drop in - Lou is it your bday?? Happy bday have a great day! Its my boys bday too! :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Miranda - I can't wait to see pics of that baby! I hope he comes soon.
> 
> Dream - I can't believe you are having a boy!  yay!
> 
> Lou- do you have a guess yet? Any intuition?
> 
> Pickle - I'm sorry, I laughed a little too at the sex slip up. I've had that happen and I always feel terrible, but at least he shook it off pretty well.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies in the TWW! I am looking forward to lots of poas!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes. MS has been strange so far...kicked in earlier than last time, but it is sort of on and off, and sometimes more heartburny than nauseous. I can handle it better because, at least so far, I've gotten a few moments of not feeling like puking at any moment. I hope it continues that way (if it must continue ;-)).

I can't believe it toooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am soooo happy x

Glad ur ms is calming down now .


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> Just dropping in quick :)
> 
> Wannabe- I hope you and your OH heal up nicely and quickly!
> 
> I have the same kind of ibs, was different day to day and idk if anxiety meds would help :shrug:
> 
> Miranda- hang in there Momma! :) soon! We made it past the 2nd, so he's welcome any day now!
> 
> DD- glad ms isn't too bad :) hopefully it stays that way if it must continue!
> 
> I feel it's a boy but I could definitely be wrong :haha: my OH is expecting baby to be a girl, so we'll see on the 21st :)
> 
> Pickle- that gave me a laugh too, sorry! :) glad you are still able to keep up with smep, sometimes those injuries put off dtd for a while!
> 
> Natasha- how are you? Are you still feeling uneasy on the blue?
> 
> Jessie- yay for tww! I know its torture, but it's one day closer to the illusive bfp! Your DH is awesome for being so on board! :)
> 
> Pal- where are you? How are you? Missing you love :hugs:
> 
> Afm- doing great :) enjoying myself and can't wait for my bday cookout today! Doing a southern style crawfish boil :) hopefully it doesn't bother baby too much as we've not been handling spice very well :haha:
> 
> The rash is definitely from hormones from baby! Been doing good as there's been little sun to speak of this weekend lol.
> 
> Alright ladies, I'm off to shower and party down (as much as a preggo can :haha: ) and eats lots of food :) I hope you all have a fantastic day! <3

I had a private gender scan on sat just to confirm and it is indeed a beautiful baby boy with potty shot and all lol :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: . I will post the pic as soon as my pc lets me. I am sooooo happy and can start my blue shopping :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Finally here are the scan pics :happydance::happydance:. First is baby's profile and second is potty shot lol
 



Attached Files:







Baby 1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10









Baby 2.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ciara - Happy Birthday??!?! :happydance:

Pickle - Happy Birthday to your boy!! :happydance:

Miranda - Apparently this is the month of birthdays lol so come on baby James, we're waiting!! :cloud9:

Natasha - I'm glad you now know 100% bubs is a BOY!! That's super exciting!! Boys are so much fun I think (as are girls, just different) but I think everyone should have at least one boy and one girl :cloud9:


----------



## Pickletilly

Great scans dream, I think we can definitely say that's a boy in there ;)


----------



## fairyy

Ciara: Is your b'day today ? If yes, then a Happy a Birthday hun with loads of love and luck. If not then I will wish you again on the right day. :)

Natasha: Now you are sure that it's a boy. Nice scan images.:blue:

Jessie: Welcome to the exciting and symptom spotting TWW :winkwink:

Wannabe: Congrats on getting the job :flower: 
On the baby making front, I think you have great chance this time. But what about your DH's after BD headache ? Have you been to doctor with him to discuss this issue ? 

Kristi: Hope mom & daughter duo is having some lovin time. :cloud9:

Miranda: We are waiting to meet our little prince. Btw he is dancing and racing there in your tummy, I saw in that video. Amazing :) 

Kerry: How is the SMEP going ? Have you ovulated yet or waiting to ? Loads of luck to you. 

DD: I am glad that MS has not been that bad as it was day or two before. :hugs:

AFM: Thanks ladies for thinking about me. I am fine. DH is in definite control of our sex life :winkwink: I am glad that he is making his moves on his own. :) Seems our romance is back and we are enjoying each other. We are also going to exercise classes on Saturdays together. Plus I am trying to overcome my fear of driving. Life is good. 

Like Ciara you said our bodies know what to to and when to do it. So I am just trying to enjoy our sex life and I am sure it will lead to a baby for sure sooner or later. Worrying about it was just making my life worse. Thanks ladies :hugs: for being there for me.

Natasha: Yes, I have ovulated more than a week ago I think. Not sure exactly when I ovulated though but must be between cd15 to cd17.:shrug:


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: Thanks Fairy, I'm so excited to start working in an infant room again! :happydance: OH and I both have doc appts tomorrow (Tuesday) and that's when he is going to ask about his post-BD migraines. Perhaps TMI but it happens even if he finishes by himself, and it lasted ALL day yesterday regardless of doing it in the AM :nope: I really hope they figure out something that helps because we haven't had sex in a while now and we kindof don't feel like it anymore because we know he's going to be in pain afterwards. I am still having symptoms of yeast infection also regardless of doing the Monostat the other day...It's not really itchy/burning much anymore but GOSH is it red!! :nope: :blush: I'm going to just hope it gets better with the cream in the next few days but if not I will have to go to an OBGYN...ugh! 
I do think we have a HUGE chance this month, and I'm actually pretty sure a yeast infection can be a symptom of hormones changing due to pregnancy? :shrug: That sure would be exciting but then I'd have the worry of maternity leave at a new job...ha oh well! We'll figure things out ;) 

Hope all is well with you ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## jessieles

:hi: girls!

Wanabe- aw no lets hope its not a yeast infection and that the ph can get sorted. so you in the tww wait now?

fairry- i am dreading this tww, ive told myself no symptom spotting but you know what its like! im glad you and dh are happy again, so are you ntnp? thats bound to be less stressful for you!

dream :happydance: on a baby boy! did you say you had any names in mind?

loulou- hope you had a fab day, sound like you had lots planned!

Pcikle- hows things?

afm- im a bit of a grump atm, i have lots planned soon so i know i should be happier, i just lie in bed at night thinking omg how much longer will i be ttc! the dh speaks about the future now referring to the kids with the names we like, and i just think what if it doesnt happen for months and months. driving me crazy! but onwards and upwards i suppose! just get through the tww now!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yes I am in the TWW - I guess around 5-6DPO now


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 16 weeks loulou!!

I read through the posts this weekend, but hate replying from my phone as it's reached that age in phones where it lags so bad when I type, and it's frustrating :haha: I'm gunna try and respond to everyone, but if I miss someone, please don't take it personally, I got baby brain bad and can't remember crap :dohh:

Jessie - Good luck in your TWW, I've got fingers majorly crossed for you this month, and sending lots of babydust and good vibes for a sticky bean! 

Pickle - you're in TWW too? Lots of baby dust and good vibes for a sticky bean as well!

Dream - That is definitely a boy - very obvious potty shot ;)

Loulou - Hope you had a great birthday!

DD - I think I remember you saying your birthday was today? If so, happy birthday!! Sorry the m/s is being odd, hopefully it stays away for the most part, if anything (as bad as it sounds to say) I hope you have it bad only once during the day and not the constant nausea and no vomiting. I had the constant sick feeling for the 1st tri, and wanted to just hibernate until end of pregnancy :haha: When I hit 2nd tri and was sick every morning but okay the rest of the day I was totally okay with that!

Pal - so glad your DH is taking charge and you have the spark back in your relationship! Hopefully you have a good chance this month, loads of babydust and positive vibes your way!

Wannabe - I've never had a yeast infection (knock on wood) but it sounds like a big downer, hope it goes away quickly for you and your OH! And hopefully tomorrow your OH gets some answers on the migraines, that really has to be awful. Maybe he's sensitive to hormones or something, I'm not sure if any surge for men during 'peak' time, but I imagine something chemically happens in the body for them.

Bomma - hope youre doing well!

KK - Hope you and your family are doing well with little Willow! She's so cute, I love seeing pictures of her pop up in my newsfeed on facebook :)

afm - My living room is currently my bedroom :dohh: my husband and I moved our bed into the living room so we could start on the nursery! So far he's sanded the walls and we both painted primer on them! I'm gunna tape off everything today while I'm home so he can begin painting tonight! Today is my first day working from home until baby comes!! 

I've still no clue as to when this kid will make his appearance, I have been feeling more uncomfortable and more pressure down low, but I think it's mostly trapped gas :( lol. It was so bad last night I was just praying for a big fart ;) Which is totally gross to say, but it would of felt so great. 

Only symptoms I can maybe put towards labor starting are: increased acne (I assume a surge of hormones in the end plays into this), pressure in my hips/lower stomach (could be gas), increased movement from little guy (I've read this could be a sign), decreased appetite, increased nausea/vomiting (my husband asked if it was normal, and was concerned I didn't tell my dr last week...I think it could be my "clear out") and that's basically it. But all those things could just be normal end of pregnancy stuff, so I'm at a loss. When I finally go into labor, I'll be just as surprised as everyone else ;)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy 16 weeks Ciara!!! :happydance: Getting closer to gender time!!

Happy 39 weeks Miranda!!! :happydance: Not much longer!! It definitely sounds like you're getting close but I really know nothing about signs of labor :haha: sorry. I think it's quite rare for 1st babies to come before their due date, honestly, but I have nothing to back me up on that either. I'm thinking he will come around the 9th for some reason. And just for fun I will guess that he will weigh 7lbs 12oz and be 20inches long! (watch how far off I'll be :haha:)

DD - Happy Birthday?!!!!? :happydance: (I think?) Hope you have an awesome day!! Also hope the MS is not lingering on and on for you and passes as quickly as it started ;) Apparently bad MS from early on indicates BOY ;) (but as we know I seem to be awful at guessing :haha:)

Girls in TWW - What DPO are you and are you starting to have any possible symptoms yet? I think I am 5-6DPO and been nauseated the last 2 days and dealing with this awful infection thing :nope: Who knows if they are related to possible pregnancy but it's fun to hope!


----------



## mirandaprice

There's a full moon the 10th, and his due date is the 11th - I've heard full moons can induce labor, so here's to hoping ;)

I forgot to mention before, but I've heard the same about yeast infections possibly being a BFP sign, so keeping my fx'd for you!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Yes Dream, any names yet?? Naming is so much fun but can be just as stressful as a TWW lol!

Miranda you are getting so close!! I am keeping a watchful eye on your page now as we start counting down. I'm a gentle stalker though 

Jessie I may be in the minority here but I think talking about your future with kids can be healthy for you guys. Especially since he seems to be as excited about starting a family as you are. Some guys are just stand backish and you know they are excited, but its so much fun when you have someone to share the excitement with. You are getting close to the year mark TTC right? what are you plans when you get there? Stay strong, you are doing everything right, the stars will align soon to catch that eggy!!

Wannabe-I hope your OH finds some relief...I imagine that does put a damper on BDing. And I had a yeast infection with both my babies when I got my BFP's so FX that's a good sign for you! I loved TWW symptom spotting but man was it a tricky thing when whats good for one person isn't for the other. There needs to be a symptom that is ONLY associated with getting knocked up that we can all go by so you know for sure lol

Fairyy-I'm glad to hear you have rekindled that spark <3 Nothing makes trying to have a baby more enjoyable then mutual, relaxed no expectations sex! 

Lou- yay 16 weeks!!! On pins and needles for your scan :D I bet your kiddos are just as excited! Your daughter is going to be one awesome baby helper she's at a good age for it :D

Pickle- TWW here you are! ( I love that you ladies all hit it pretty close together, but it sure makes it quiet while everyone is gearing up for the BD marathons lol) Take it easy and relax this week!! 

AFM: I started back to work last weekend and it went great, Willow was perfect while we were out there so it made it much easier on me. We've been working on night routines the last few weeks..she's been doing good around 4-5 hours bottle then 4-5 hours. Last night I put her on her belly ( which they are supposed to back sleep at this age ) since she has gas issues and she slept 7 straight hours. So I say Dr's be damned she gets more restful sleep this way. And she has good neck control so I am not worried about her turning her neck from one side to the other. She's 7 weeks today...time is flying!


----------



## Krissykat1006

DD I always forget to include you in my catching up post, but since we chat everyday I know you forgive me


----------



## Dreambaby69

Whose birthday is it :shrug: DD or Loulou? ANYWAY Happy birthday to u ladies :happydance::happydance: :yipee::yipee::yipee:.

Wannabe hope you and oh feel better soon :hugs:

Kk glad you and willow are getting on well at work X

Afm no names yet. We still haven't decided x


----------



## Pickletilly

I always read this all and plan what I'm gonna say to who, and when I reach the post box I forget everything and who I was replying to! I'm gonna have to address my reply to all of you :haha:

I'm not in my TWW just yet! Hopefully I'm o'ing tonight. I do think I o the night of my pos opk, my surge seems really quick. Today: 6am very faint 'everyday' kinda line, 3pm a little darker, 6pm half way there, 9pm positive! And then I o really soon after. Maybe this is why I'm never successful? Maybe my eggy never lives long either. We had planned to do smep but as oh said about not liking so much planning, we have just been going with the flow. But it's working out really well! Hoping for a rise in temp in the morning as I feel a bit of o pain now :) 

Jessie I'm in that frame of mind too and the longer it's gone on the more I think like that. I've had many crying sessions. There's nothing we can do but try. And as long as you're doing that, you're doing your best. And if we have problems they're usually fixable. :hugs: 

Wannabe I've heard things like yakult "Good bacteria" drinks are good for lady bits ;)


----------



## mirandaprice

Also cranberry juice! It's suppose to help with urinary tract infections, but I imagine it can also help with a yeast infection too!


----------



## DD80

Thanks guys! It is my birthday today. I took today off work and I'm just resting. Joe called in sick and is home with me..just relaxing. I'm tired and nauseous...pretty lame, but happy to be off work!

Things that help with yeast infections - probiotics and oregano oil. I take both daily. Also cut down on consumption of yeasty breads and sugar - every kind of sugar.


----------



## wannabemomy37

KK - Yay that's awesome that it was a sign for you both times! I've heard it goes either way as does everything else symptom-wise lol. You're right there should be one specific sign you only get when pregnant, but that would be hard to actually make possible :haha: Each baby is different so I think that's why symptoms are so different!
Yay for Willow sleeping 7 hours!! That's amazing!! Tummy sleeping is "okay" (not Dr advised) but as long as you keep checking her and know she has strong neck control then she should be fine ;) Mommas know best!! :thumbup: I definitely wouldn't put a blanket on her if she's on her tummy though...that makes things scarier IMO.

Natasha - Let me/us know if you want help with names! I quite enjoy throwing out cute names to expectant mommas! Most people find boy names hard but I actually find them easier?

I think it was Ciara's Bday yesterday and DD's is today? :shrug: I remember in a previous post talking about when baby James will come and there were a few August birthdays.

Jessie - OH and I have been talking baby names and whatnot forever also. I think it has brought us closer together, but it did also stress us out with TTC (but maybe that's because I talk about names non-stop lol) But I'm pretty sure we have our boy name set and definitely have a few contenders for girls :happydance: it's exciting!

Pickle - Yay for O'ing today!! Better get busy :haha: I think as long as you BD a lot in the days before O then even if your egg doesn't last too long the spermies will be out there waiting ;)

I'll have to look into good bacteria drinks - this is super annoying!! Cranberry juice is a good idea too, although it tends to make my bowels go haywire so I haven't tried that yet. I read somewhere that Desitin actually works well on women also, so I'm gonna give that a try also. I'm pretty desperate :haha: Google tells me that some women have gotten YI before BFP and then continued to have them the entire pregnancy and you're not supposed to use Monostat?! :nope: I hope it's not the case for me. I will welcome a BFP but I already used Monostat and I don't regret it


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks DD!! I haven't had one in years so hoping this one leads to BFP :cloud9: I definitely should take probiotics - that would help with IBS too wouldn't it? And is oregano oil in a pill form? Never heard of it :shrug:

Sorry you're not feeling that great on your bday :hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm going to try and remember everything, but I'm not making any promises :haha:

Yesterday was my bday, thank youfor all of the bday wishes <3

Danielle- Happy birthday! Off of work is definitely good, boo to not feeling good! It will all be worth it :)

Wannabe- I hope the appt's go well tomorrow and there is an easy solution for your OH'S headaches! That would definitely put a damper on bd, esp paired with a YI! Get some Azo cranberry pills (they work fantastic) and lots and lots of water! Hopefully you both feel better soon and the YI is for a good reason ;)

Natasha- I'm so glad you went to ease your mind :) beautiful scan pics and congrats again on being team BLUE :)

Pickle- you do whatever works for you and your OH as far as bd goes. It can get so clinical and loses the fun, so do whatever you have to do to keep it hot ;) I have my fx'ed for a lucky o!

Jessie- keep your chin up hun :hugs: I know it's tough and easier said than done! And definitely keep talking about baby names and your future children, it's positive thinking :) try and stay away from the what if and how long of it happening, it'll help with your positivity :) fx'ed hun!

Pal- so glad to hear from you! I am also ecstatic to hear that you and DH are getting your spark back! :) that is awesome news and it sounds like you are really enjoying your Saturday classes together :) yay for being happy! 

Miranda- Happy 39 weeks! I hope you don't have to wait too much longer :hugs: it does sound like you're getting a lot accomplished though :) 

I really think there should be one thing that every woman has that signifies labor, just like I think it should be the same for being pregnant. You have some pretty good (maybe not "good" but could definitely be indicative of labor) signs going on! Our bodies are crazy and I wish I could give you a better answer! I hope you're not feeling too sick!

Kristi- 7 hrs at 7 weeks is amazing! Yay! I'm glad she is doing so well :) and I would've loved to take my babies to work! I'm so thankful I get to stay home this time around :)

Afm- I had a wonderful weekend with lots of yummy food :) and not one but two dang cakes! :haha: one was a peanut butter cup ice cream cake and the other was a cookie cake, both really yummy :) the best part was the birthday song sung by 4 beautiful (and not so vocally talented :haha: ) children ;) I also got to spend a ton of time with an almost 2 yr old little girl and I was totally smitten :) goodness I can't wait!

Have a great night ladies! <3


----------



## fairyy

Happy Birthday DD :cake:

Ciara: Sounds like you had a great time and some yummy cake. Ice cream cakes are to die for :)


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls

Miranda- sounds like its all systems go at yours with the decorating!
I bet you cant wait to meet him now! Pics of nursery when its done please :flower:

Wanabe- I think I o'd on Weds, which would made me 6 dpo, im trying not to symptom spot as i was told last time that sickness wouldnt start until a few weeks into pregnancy, that my womb wouldnt stretch yet and that basically i wouldnt get symptoms for weeks in so im trying to ignore my head! Today though i do feel really unwell, debating going home from work, but i know these are not pregnany related! (thats what i keep telling myself) I hope your YI is sorted out! and your oh gets some relief from the headaches!

KK- thanks hun, im trying my best to stay positive! It sounds like you and Willow are loving life :hugs: ill have to have a look for you on facebook so i can see her again!

Pickle- im glad your bding is going well! fingers crossed for you hun, catch that eggy!

DD- I hope you feel better soon, happy birthday for yest! Being off work is a bonus!

loulou- sounds like you had a lovely day! the cakes are making me hungry, they sound lush!

Fairy- where are you in your cycle now then?

xxxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - I am either 6 or 7DPO I think, so we are pretty much the same!
I have heard lots of people say it's "impossible" to have symptoms yet, but I do believe symptoms after 7DPO are possible, as you can implant anywhere from 6-12dpo and hence would feel some stretching, pulling, etc and your hormones are clearly changing. In all 4 of my losses I've had symptoms before AF was due so I do think it's possible. I technically think before 7dpo your hormones are adjusting for implantation and if you're really in tune with your body you can notice things that are off.

It's good to try not to symptom spot though as it can really drive us crazy! But I just wanted to share that I do think it's possible and not crazy :thumbup:

I have been feeling somewhat nauseous the past few days...Same time I got this YI too so not sure what that means...? I am going to mention things to this doc today, even though it's just for a physical and not my "real" doctor (I took whoever was available the soonest!) But I am going to ask about IBS, having elevated temp 99.2 since surgery pretty much, how long to wait this YI out after Monostat...Fun stuff


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 16weeks LOULOU :happydance:

:happydance: Happy 39weeks MIRANDA :happydance:


----------



## jessieles

Wanabe- I know i drive myself crazy with symptom spotting, a few people to day have said they reckon you can know before your due af. I just dont want to think for 2 weeks i could be then af comes i suppose! today though everyone is saying i look grey, i feek so shakey and nauseous and am trying so hard not to puke! i prob have just caught a bug but i plan on going home, getting the duvet on the sofa and not moving all evening!

I hope you feel better soon, although a bit of me hopes we feel nauseous for the next 10 days and then get r bfp :haha::winkwink:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie :hugs:
I'd gladly continue the nausea if I knew it was for a :baby:
I tend to get nausea at times anyways because of IBS and GERD though so really no saying what it could be for me :nope:
YI seems to be getting better *knock on wood* and I will continue to put cream on

Gotta go get ready for my physical this morning! Prob won't be on again until tonight but I will def update you girls :)


----------



## mirandaprice

I will definitely post pics when done - room is still needing to be painted :haha: I may start that today, just to get my husband moving...always seems to work ;)

I think it's different for everyone as far as when symptoms arise. I didn't get nausea or m/s until 6 weeks, but I did have indigestion and gas. I was burping like crazy, and my stomach always felt like I needed to relieve myself, and yet no relief. That was with both my chemical and this keeper pregnancy. I also got sore boobs, although I know this is a common symptom for both AF and pregnancy, for me it was a pregnancy symptom as I NEVER get sore boobs before AF, not even when I started BC.

Hormones affect everyone differently, so don't rule anything out just yet ;)

I'm keeping my everything crossed for you ladies! 

Wannabe - good luck at your appointment today!

Loulou - I want cake now :haha: It looks like you and DD share a birthday (the 4th?) 

Jessie - hope you feel better, and if not, then I hope it brings a bfp!


AFM - dunno if I dreamt it or not, but I felt like I had period cramps ALL night...but still not 100% if I was dreaming it up or not :dohh: I do know I slept the longest span last night that I have since before like 20 weeks :D but, woke up with a slight headache, so was pretty grumpy with my dogs this morning. I'm currently having some mild cramping, so hoping that means baby is engaging, or at least my body is starting something!


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- my bday is the 3rd and DD'S is the 4th :)

I can't wait to see the room once finished! How exciting! :)

The pressure could definitely be from James engaging, along with the cramps. I could feel when my DD "dropped" but it never triggered real labor. My DS never "dropped" until I was induced. It was weird though because I definitely lost my mucus plug with DD and had all the "signs" labor was going to start, even being dilated 1-2 cm for 2 weeks, but she just didn't want to come out :haha: I think he just had my due date too early (like he does now) and she wasn't ready yet. I hope baby James doesn't make you wait too long, but it would probably be a relief to get all the painting done first! :)

My OH is the same and your DH! It usually takes me starting to get him involved lol. And he's terrible about actually finishing projects, we remodeled our bathroom yrs ago and it's still lacking trim :haha:

Tww ladies- you can't really rule out symptoms being pregnancy related because you never know and everyone is different :) some ladies have no symptoms til later on and some start with them before a + hpt. It's definitely not worth counting on them because that can be even more disappointing if af does show. But when you get your bfp's you'll be able to tell the difference in symptoms if there is any :) I had a love/hate relationship with symptom spotting, it's so fun, I just tried to remember not to take it to heart :)

Wannabe- I hope you have a great appt! Hopefully there will be answers for your OH! :)

Afm- I also had a great nights sleep (Miranda yay!) :) it was well needed after late nights all weekend :haha: 

I really, really want to book a private gender scan! My OH thinks we should just wait (and we probably should since it's only 2 1/2 weeks til our appt), I just feel so impatient this time :haha: maybe I'll post some not so good scan pics in "gender prediction" and see if that helps :haha:

I hope all of you ladies are doing well and have a great day! <3


----------



## Krissykat1006

jessieles said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Miranda- sounds like its all systems go at yours with the decorating!
> I bet you cant wait to meet him now! Pics of nursery when its done please :flower:
> 
> Wanabe- I think I o'd on Weds, which would made me 6 dpo, im trying not to symptom spot as i was told last time that sickness wouldnt start until a few weeks into pregnancy, that my womb wouldnt stretch yet and that basically i wouldnt get symptoms for weeks in so im trying to ignore my head! Today though i do feel really unwell, debating going home from work, but i know these are not pregnany related! (thats what i keep telling myself) I hope your YI is sorted out! and your oh gets some relief from the headaches!
> 
> KK- thanks hun, im trying my best to stay positive! It sounds like you and Willow are loving life :hugs: ill have to have a look for you on facebook so i can see her again!
> 
> Pickle- im glad your bding is going well! fingers crossed for you hun, catch that eggy!
> 
> DD- I hope you feel better soon, happy birthday for yest! Being off work is a bonus!
> 
> loulou- sounds like you had a lovely day! the cakes are making me hungry, they sound lush!
> 
> Fairy- where are you in your cycle now then?
> 
> xxxx

Jess you can find me under Kristi Brewster and my profile is baby feet :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Ooooh Miranda!!! I'm getting super excited for you! Glad you got that good rest cause you will be missing that for awhile!


----------



## mirandaprice

Im feeling so tired today, I think I've been in and out of sleep since 10am this morning (its 2:22pm currently)

Used the bathroom, stomach cramping I was having is basically gone now :haha: hopefully James comes soon and drops off some bfps for you ladies!

Also, if anyone would like to add me on facebook the link is the picture in my signature ;) 

I'll update here when James arrives, but probably facebook first as its easier :D


----------



## wannabemomy37

My appointment went well - I was doing great and then had to get a tetanus shot and now my whole arm hurts :nope: I don't remember it being THIS sore before, but...had to be done. And I got my TB test. YI seems to be leaving slowly but surely and I'm told to just continue with the OTC cream and if it doesn't help they will give me an RX
OHs appt is tonight assuming he gets out of work on time...will keep you posted.
Just relaxing for the rest of the day; I feel like crap after this vaccination!! 

Ciara- 2 1/2 weeks is a long time to wait :haha: but it's probably a lot of $$ to get a private one right...So maybe just wait...:coffee: I want to know so bad lol I can't imagine how bad you want to know!! lol

Oh and probiotics, folate, vitD etc are all on my doctor's notes to take in general and for TTC


----------



## wannabemomy37

Kristi & Miranda, I added you on FB :) Just please be discreet as nobody else knows my situation and ALL my family is on there :haha: Talk about your babies as much as you'd like but just no mention of me TTC please and thanks :kiss:


----------



## mirandaprice

My husband had to have a tetanus shot a few weeks back (fishing incident) and he said his arm hurt bad too. Hopefully it eases up soon!

Glad your appointment went well otherwise!


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> Kristi & Miranda, I added you on FB :) Just please be discreet as nobody else knows my situation and ALL my family is on there :haha: Talk about your babies as much as you'd like but just no mention of me TTC please and thanks :kiss:


But of course :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Where did all of you girls disappear to?? :haha:

I'm just being lazy/relaxing today...Got a headache ever since that tetanus shot :nope: It's not nearly as bad as the migraines I usually get, so I have refrained from taking any meds for it (I tend to only be cautious when I think I'm pregnant, ha) 
A friend of mine just announced she is expecting and due April 2nd. I'm happy for them but really a kick in the gut at the same time. I told OH (mutual friends) and he wasn't happy at all really, I think he felt "why them not us" too. Soon enough! :winkwink:
YI seems to be going away, I suppose. Although every time I say that it tends to return lol. It's not that bothersome anymore though so it's okay 

:happydance: Happy 21 weeks Natasha!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 21 weeks dream!!! (Over the half way mark!)

I slept like crap lastnight, so much pressure in my butt :haha: 

Glad the YI seems to be dissipating! It can be rough seeing pregnancy announcements when you're ttc, big hugs! Hopefully this is your month!


Lots of baby dust ladies! Should be seeing some bfps soon!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Aww, Miranda, maybe James is moving down then?? And getting you used to no more sleep in the early days :haha: super excited to see him!!

I just realized AF/BFP is due anywhere around the week of the 11th!! I didn't realize it's so soon already lol. I like this relaxed approach :haha:
Supposedly I'm 8DPO today too! 

Silly me :haha:

DD how are things going with you??? When do you switch weeks? You must be around 6 weeks now??


----------



## mirandaprice

The 11th is my due date, so perhaps baby James will bring some bfps with him when he arrives!


----------



## DD80

wannabemomy37 said:


> Aww, Miranda, maybe James is moving down then?? And getting you used to no more sleep in the early days :haha: super excited to see him!!
> 
> I just realized AF/BFP is due anywhere around the week of the 11th!! I didn't realize it's so soon already lol. I like this relaxed approach :haha:
> Supposedly I'm 8DPO today too!
> 
> Silly me :haha:
> 
> DD how are things going with you??? When do you switch weeks? You must be around 6 weeks now??

I'm 6w1d and morning sickness is in full swing. I'm miserable.

You are testing so soon! It's very exciting! I think when you are more relaxed, things seem to go faster...it's nice. Enjoy it! And, I take oregano oil as a pill. It is very effective to control yeast. 

Miranda! You are so close! How are you feeling? I sent you a request on fb. 

Dream! Happy 21 weeks! And bump pics?

Happy birthday Lou! Sorry I missed it, but I hope it was a great one. 

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks Ladies x


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 6 weeks dd!

I was prescribed a mild nausea medication whiched helped some, and zofran from like 9weeks on...I used it until like 17 weeks :haha: hope the m/s isnt too hard on you!

Do you have a scan scheduled?


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: DD. Sorry about ms. Hope u get relief soon x


----------



## fairyy

Miranda: May be baby James is getting ready to come out finally. It would be awesome if he brings some BFP's with him :) 

DD: Sorry for MS hun. Hope you manage to get some relief from it. 

Wannabe: Glad that appointment went well :thumbup:
Any update about your OH's appointment ?

Ciara: So are you really opting for private gender scan or trying to wait a little longer ?

Jessie: I hope you are ok today and no more ill. :hugs: 
Btw I am due for AF tomorrow. :wacko:

Natasha: How are you ? Have you started buying blue yet ? 

Kerry: How are you ? Any plan on testing early or are you going to wait till missed AF to test ?

:hugs: ladies. I think we might need to move out from Houston, TX soon. DH got informed that his project might come to an end due to some budget issues. So time for a new project, may be new place/city/state is on the cards :shrug: Don't have any confirmation yet but things would be clear in few weeks. I have made friends here and started to like this place, plus weather is not that bad during winter. I don't want to move at any cost :sadangel:


----------



## fairyy

Kristi & Miranda: I have sent you FB requests. My FB name is Pallavi Mohanty. Who else has a FB account ? I would love to add you there and get a visual of you. Seriously sometimes I wonder how you ladies look like and try to imagine your face when I reply to you or read your post. :haha: Plus it would be a good way to be in touch if I decide to take a bnb break due to stress of TTC at times.


----------



## DD80

My scan is Monday so I'm looking forward to that. They prescribed me phenergen, which knocks me out. It doesn't seem to be working at all either. I get no relief. I don't know why they didn't prescribe the zofran. I might call and ask if they could prescribe it. I had the zofran last time, and while it didn't take it away, I was able to eat a little more and not confined to my bed all day. I hate taking a med, but it might be the only way.

Fairyy, I'm on fb too. I'll add you. I'm Danielle


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda - That would be lovely if James could bring some :dust: with him!! :happydance: You should explain that if he wants more friends he should bring the dust lol

Fairy - Thanks for checking in, I forgot to update that OH couldn't make his appt yesterday and had to reschedule it :nope: It's hard for him because he rarely knows when he will be out of work and he works super early in the morning.
I added you on FB also! I'm Rebecca Rand.
:hugs: Hopefully you won't have to end up moving, I don't have much experience with moving but I would hate to have to move :nope:

DD - Happy 6 weeks for yesterday!! I will continue to keep track of Tuesdays for you ;) I had a feeling you were about 6 weeks lol. :hugs: So sorry the MS is so bad so quickly for you. I don't know much about it but there's a thing called hypermesis? Really bad MS and it sounds it might be what you're dealing with? :shrug: Sorry if I'm completely wrong but just thought I'd throw it out there - Other girls, any input on that??
Feel free to add me on FB also!! I can't wait until your scan!!! :happydance:

I'm not so sure if I'll be testing unless AF is really late or I start to feel differently. I'm done with early testing because I don't think I want to know if I have another chemical or not :nope: It's just too upsetting to me and I'd rather just assume it's another heavy AF than a non-sticky bean :cry:
I am going to be making an appt with a new OBGYN to discuss my nipple discharge and chemicals because I'd really like to have some more answers as to why this keeps happening to me. I hope it's just an easy fix and not something crazy bad. And I really hope it's not related to being on birth control for a loooong time (prob 7-8 years??)


----------



## loulou82baby

Danielle- happy 6 weeks! I hope they'll give the zofran instead, even just to help a little :hugs: I really feel for you girls that have ms! I only deal with nausea occasionally and it sucks, so I can only imagine what you ladies go through :( A beautiful LO is definitely worth it tho! :)

Natasha- happy 21 weeks! Over halfway is so exciting :) I'm now in my 4 week countdown to 20 weeks and super excited about it!

Pal- I really hope you don't have to move! Hopefully your DH can find another project local so that's not an issue :hugs:

Miranda- that pressure sounds promising! I definitely felt that after being induced, so I'm hoping it means promising things for you and the arrival of baby James! I'm getting so excited!!!!!

Wannabe- I'm sorry your OH missed his appt. Hopefully he can get another soon! Yay for the YI clearing up :happydance: hopefully the end of it brings a bfp! :) I also don't blame you for not wanting to test early. I really hope this cycle brings you a sticky bean so you can enjoy being preggo with your friend and have kids close in age :)

How are the rest of you ladies? 

Afm- I think I'm going to try and wait it out for my regular appt. It's not super expensive for the private (around $70) but I need to prove to myself that I can have the patience to wait for my free appt :haha: 

You ladies make me wish I had fb lol. I've never been tempted until now :dohh: :haha:

Have a great night ladies! <3 And I'm not trying to be quiet on here, just trying to keep myself super busy and pass some time :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

So I had some very very very light pink spotting just now?! FX but I know this can happen randomly also, so gotta accept that it might be something different. Approx 8dpo today :thumbup:
OH was just telling me that he gets too upset when AF comes that he doesn't even want to bother symptom spotting and getting hopes up. I see where he's coming from but at the same time I like to record "symptoms" I have each day - regardless of CD/DPO it's just good for me to know I think. I find my body very interesting because it never really follows any type of pattern, it's always having random symptoms with each month lol :shrug: plus I log things I eat/drink anyways to find any triggers for migraines and/or IBS, so I might as well record everything anyways. 

Ciara - if it was my first I'd def go for the $70 private scan but since you already have a boy and a girl I think it'd be wise to wait it out..Although it's going to seem a while, I'm sure it will fly by really. Have you been thinking of names? Waiting till you know the sex first? I'm excited to think of baby names with you girlies :haha:

FB is over-rated really, it's basically to stalk people you went to HS with to see how their lives are after schooling lol. It's nice for pictures though, esp baby pics ;) :cloud9:


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> Kristi & Miranda: I have sent you FB requests. My FB name is Pallavi Mohanty. Who else has a FB account ? I would love to add you there and get a visual of you. Seriously sometimes I wonder how you ladies look like and try to imagine your face when I reply to you or read your post. :haha: Plus it would be a good way to be in touch if I decide to take a bnb break due to stress of TTC at times.

I saw the request earlier, and I was thinking it was you but was gonna wait till I checked the boards :) So I will be accepting that.

Sorry about the possibility that you guys have to move :( I've lived in this area my entire life. All my family is here. I actually was going to move to Houston about 6 years ago I got offered a job managing at one of the Bennigans there. Then they went bankrupt the week before the move. Already had put a deposit on an apartment....Thankfully the owner was very understanding and refunded it back to me.


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> So I had some very very very light pink spotting just now?! FX but I know this can happen randomly also, so gotta accept that it might be something different. Approx 8dpo today :thumbup:
> OH was just telling me that he gets too upset when AF comes that he doesn't even want to bother symptom spotting and getting hopes up. I see where he's coming from but at the same time I like to record "symptoms" I have each day - regardless of CD/DPO it's just good for me to know I think. I find my body very interesting because it never really follows any type of pattern, it's always having random symptoms with each month lol :shrug: plus I log things I eat/drink anyways to find any triggers for migraines and/or IBS, so I might as well record everything anyways.
> 
> Ciara - if it was my first I'd def go for the $70 private scan but since you already have a boy and a girl I think it'd be wise to wait it out..Although it's going to seem a while, I'm sure it will fly by really. Have you been thinking of names? Waiting till you know the sex first? I'm excited to think of baby names with you girlies :haha:
> 
> FB is over-rated really, it's basically to stalk people you went to HS with to see how their lives are after schooling lol. It's nice for pictures though, esp baby pics ;) :cloud9:

FX the witch stays away!!
I didn't share any of my symptom spotty with hubby...I just waited till it actually happened then told him. I think deep down I knew it would just depress him more than me to have AF come. But I love charting...so I had a notebook with temps, symptoms, ovulation test....I think getting that obsessive about it helped me to make it more fun in a way...but I am very geeky 

FB is very overrated, but I love it. I have reconnected with so many friends and family I had lost touch with. My mom sends me FB messages instead of texting me now cause she says she gets a faster response from me lol


----------



## minuet

Pickletilly said:


> I'm not in my TWW just yet! Hopefully I'm o'ing tonight. I do think I o the night of my pos opk, my surge seems really quick. Today: 6am very faint 'everyday' kinda line, 3pm a little darker, 6pm half way there, 9pm positive! And then I o really soon after. Maybe this is why I'm never successful? Maybe my eggy never lives long either. We had planned to do smep but as oh said about not liking so much planning, we have just been going with the flow. But it's working out really well! Hoping for a rise in temp in the morning as I feel a bit of o pain now :)

Hi. :) I know this post is a couple days old but I just had to comment on it since I see you Oed exactly when you thought you were! 
This cycle is the first time I ovulated, and I Oed the same day as the surge also. 
Opk was almost there in the AM, and very positive in the afternoon. The ovary pains got pretty sharp during the evening. This morning my temp went up and opks are negative! So that is a pretty fast surge. 
I wonder if it's like you say and it means the egg is short lived? That is something useful to know in this TTC business! Now I'll have to go google that....


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

I shall be adding you all on facebook now :) im Jessica Collins and my cover foto is a wedding one!

KK- lovely to see pics of baby Willow, she is so cute! her big bro seems to adore her too!

Miranda- I love your wedding pics! I hope your not too uncomfortable at the mo!

Wanabe- Aww i hope af stays away from you! when is af due again? Ive had to stop telling my dh of symptoms as hes so negative, trying not to get excited i suppose!

Loulou- good luck with your patience to wait hehe!

Danielle- i hope the ms isnt too hard on you and something can be done to help you!

Pal- aww thats sad about you maybe needing to move! When will it be?

Afm- im now 8 dpo, still feeling pretty yukky, cant put my finger on it but just dont feel myself. i think its just a bug though!

Pickle- how are you doing?

:dust: to you all xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

It definitely wasn't AF it was only that one time and nothing since. AF is due any time after the 11th (I think the 13th really?)

DD/Kristi - This is quite embarrassing but I've now added 2 Danielle's lol because I went off of Kristi's page but I think one of her friends added me back :haha: So are you Danielle H or Danielle F? haha so sorry!! I'm assuming you are Danielle H. 
Kristi - Apparently now me and your friend Danielle F are friends too :haha:

I guess that's what happens when I try to do things without knowing all the facts lol sorry girls


----------



## DD80

Jessica - I can't find you on Facebook. Perhaps your security setting are too high? I can only be seen by friends and friends of friends...so that narrows it down a lot.

Lol I'm Danielle H.  I thought I sent you a request?


----------



## fairyy

May be around beginning of September it seems, close to my b'day. 

Btw seems AF is just few hours away from me. Saw some spotting. I am do tired of AF.


----------



## Pickletilly

fairyy said:


> Kerry: How are you ? Any plan on testing early or are you going to wait till missed AF to test ?
> 
> :hugs: ladies. I think we might need to move out from Houston, TX soon. DH got informed that his project might come to an end due to some budget issues. So time for a new project, may be new place/city/state is on the cards :shrug: Don't have any confirmation yet but things would be clear in few weeks. I have made friends here and started to like this place, plus weather is not that bad during winter. I don't want to move at any cost :sadangel:

Hey :flower: I'm ok, 3dpo so feeling very behind! I really hope AF doesn't kick in for you. I think we are all just fed up now! :hugs: let's cross our fingers for you not having to move eh.



minuet said:


> Hi. :) I know this post is a couple days old but I just had to comment on it since I see you Oed exactly when you thought you were!
> This cycle is the first time I ovulated, and I Oed the same day as the surge also.
> Opk was almost there in the AM, and very positive in the afternoon. The ovary pains got pretty sharp during the evening. This morning my temp went up and opks are negative! So that is a pretty fast surge.
> I wonder if it's like you say and it means the egg is short lived? That is something useful to know in this TTC business! Now I'll have to go google that....

Hi! Welcome :thumbup: sounds like you're just like me. They say an egg can last 12 to 24 hours? I think? So maybe ours scrapes the lower end :dohh: hopefully we both have lots of :spermy: waiting for it this time. 

Jessie, I'm doing good! We have just been informed that we have been accepted for a mortgage so the apartment is definitely ours! Very exciting :happydance: can't wait to get all the details and a moving date. So all good things come in threes.. Job promotion, new place... BFP for us all?? Let's keep our chins up this cycle. :hugs: how you doing?

Miranda! Is he coming yet?! :haha:

KK how's willow doing? Giving you some rest yet? Sleep when baby sleeps? My sister in law says that's a myth :haha:

Lou anymore weird baby shifting?


----------



## jessieles

DD80 said:


> Jessica - I can't find you on Facebook. Perhaps your security setting are too high? I can only be seen by friends and friends of friends...so that narrows it down a lot.
> 
> Lol I'm Danielle H.  I thought I sent you a request?

Hmm ill have a look for you and go off the others friends xx


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- oooh how exiting!the fun of buying accesories then too with ur new wages :winkwink: i hope u get a triple wowzers and a bfp too! all going well for u! im ok hun, 8dpo now, feeling shitty this month, dunno why but havent really felt well the last few days and very teary! not even due on yet either grrr!


----------



## Pickletilly

Jess, even though it's crappy that you feel, well, crappy - it also sounds like good pg symptoms.. Even at 8dpo. Fx lovely :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - :hugs: I agree that although crappy, it could likely be a good sign! I have been super sleepy and slightly nauseated the past few days. I still have that metallic taste in my mouth that I had last month...I read that's also due to acid/GERD though so who knows!

Pickle - That's awesome news on the house! Congrats!! :happydance: I also believe things happen in 3s so hopefully bfp is coming up for you!! How exciting! Don't worry about feeling so behind - we are all here for you no matter where you are in your cycle :hugs:

Fairy - :hugs: I hope it's not AF!! What dpo are you?? Spotting isn't always a bad thing...Wishing you the best regardless hun. We are here for you :hugs:

AFM - I am starting my job tomorrow!! Training and such, and some classroom work also :) I had the option of tmrw or Monday and I said tmrw sounds great! :haha: I am super excited!! What a long application process!! I'm ready to actually work ($$$ lol)
That spotting last night was definitely not AF; esp as I'm only about 9dpo today so I can only think that it might have been IB but TRYING not to get my hopes up too much...BUT, I've only had that with my chemicals, or spotting closer to when AF is due (12DPO or so that just lead to AF) :happydance: (SHHH Don't tell OH I am that excited, lol :haha:)
Slightly random and not baby-related, but I almost forgot that I still haven't gone to Block Island for my birthday!  I tried talking to OH about it last night, but apparently we were both not in a good mindset and snapped at each other about it, so I said forget it. Which is good actually because he wanted me to book it for this Sunday but I wanted to come home earlier since my 1st day of work would likely be Monday and he didn't seem to factor that in. Anyways...It will probably be next Saturday/Sunday and I will again have to explain why I don't want to come home the latest one like we usually do (8:10 then get to NL by like 9pm; drive home by 9:30, etc. just seems too late to me when I'll have to get up extra early to drive an hour to work. We'll see. Going in tmrw for 9am so that means I'll have to get up at 7am or so which isn't bad at all. If I were working the 7:30 shift I'd have to wake up at 5:30 or so...:wacko: Which would be fine but my body needs an adjustment for sure!! 

Sorry for the rambling. 
Where is Bomma?? I am missing her!! :cry:


----------



## mirandaprice

Just popping in for a quick update, dr had me go to the hospital to start induction today as I was spilling 2+ protein in my urine at my appointment.

Looks like I'll have a baby sometime in the next few days!


----------



## DD80

Yaaaaaayyyy Miranda!!!!


----------



## Pickletilly

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck Miranda! Thinking of you!


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- a huge good luck! I hope the induction isn't too bad for you hun :hugs: can't wait to meet James! <3

Pickle- that's awesome on the new place, yay! Now a bfp to go with it please! ;)

Wannabe- have a great first day tomorrow! I bet you're so excited :) 

Hopefully that was ib and you get a bfp too! I definitely understand not wanting to get your hopes up though cuz our bodies can do some crazy things!

Jessie- fx'ed the shitty feeling is for a good reason! That would definitely be worth it hun :) I hope you feel better!

Minuet- welcome and lots of baby dust! :dust:

Afm- I always forget to answer and respond to things! Please forgive the baby brain ;) 

No names picked out, my OH is being difficult with the selection :haha: I think we'll just wait until we find out gender then put some more thought into it :) and yes waiting will be hard, but that's why I'm trying to stay busy :)

This bean shifts a lot! It's more prevalent when my bladder if full, but I can usually find a baby lump if I lay down lol. All day on the left and middle and night is the right side :) I'm feeling a lot more movement now, just can't wait til my OH and kids can feel it! Heart rate is usually 130-150 range, mostly 138-143, unless baby is moving around in there :)

I'm so excited for Miranda so I'm probably forgetting a bunch I wanted to say :dohh: I'll remember later lol :)

Have a great night ladies and bucket loads of shiny, super glittery, and super sticky baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: MIRANDA good luck. Waiting anxiously for the good news. Miranda you are going to be a MUMMY......eeeek x

Wannabe good luck tomorrow, go knock em dead :winkwink: ohh and spotting at 8 dpo = ib :happydance: fx good luck x

Jessie shitty feeling might bring u a bfp. fx 

Pickle :wohoo::wine::wine::wine: woooohoooo congrats on ur mortgage acceptance. Next stop....:bfp:. told u that all good things come in 3s. fx

Welcome Minuet :hugs:

Loulou time flies and before u know it, ur appointment will be here x

Pal hopefully ur DH finds other projects locally so that u don't have to move and hope that bi**h stays away from u x

Bomma hope u are good?

DD forgot to say happy 6 weeks :happydance:. What day does ur week change. Loulou and Miranda are on Monday and I am Wednesday x

Hope I havene't forgotten anyone x


----------



## wannabemomy37

MIRANDA - :happydance::happydance::happydance:
You know somethin, that's so weird because I'm pretty sure there's a full moon tonight and I remember you saying there was supposed to be one on the 11th so that's quite a coincidence!! I was just thinking of you, that's why I came on here to check in before bed!!! Good luck!! Be sure to post pics when he arrives :haha: after you get a bit of rest and whatnot, of course :winkwink: :hugs::cloud9::happydance:

Dream - I sure hope that bit of "spotting" (it was hardly noticeable!) was in fact IB! perfect timing for it, really....and then tonight TMI WARNING but I had 2 big globs of yellowish/snotty CM lol OH happened to see it and was like :wacko: whaaat is that? hahaha

I'm starting to get anxious/nervous for tomorrow...but trying to keep my mind off of things so I can get a good night's sleep. I always work myself up for nothing.
Oh, and I'm now slightly addicted to that FB game with emoticons or whatever lol 
Anyways...Good luck Miranda!!! and I will be back probably tmrw after work!!


----------



## DD80

Dr wouldn't prescribe the zofran...he doesn't think it's safe in pregnancy. So, I'm here, miserable. I'm supposed to talk to him on Monday about getting a note...I'm probably going to have to take Fmla now to get a change in my work schedule approved. I need to work from home...if I can't work from home, I can't work at all. I can barely function the way it is. :-(


----------



## jessieles

Miranda :baby::flower::happydance: good luck hun! cant wait to see baby James!!

Wanabe- fx all these symptoms are going to bring your :bfp:!! 

Dream - did you say you had any names picked out?

Loulou- cant wait to find out if your team blue or pink!

DD- aww i hope something can be done for you, i really feel for you!

Afm- im feeling a bit better today, just a few days of nauseua and headaches, seems to have passed this morn. only thing im finding odd is usually around now i start getting period pains and sore boobs, but i havent got either of these this cycle. i spect thatll start on the weekend though!

have a lovely day ladies xxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

jessieles said:


> Miranda :baby::flower::happydance: good luck hun! cant wait to see baby James!!
> 
> Wanabe- fx all these symptoms are going to bring your :bfp:!!
> 
> Dream - did you say you had any names picked out?
> 
> Loulou- cant wait to find out if your team blue or pink!
> 
> DD- aww i hope something can be done for you, i really feel for you!
> 
> Afm- im feeling a bit better today, just a few days of nauseua and headaches, seems to have passed this morn. only thing im finding odd is usually around now i start getting period pains and sore boobs, but i havent got either of these this cycle. i spect thatll start on the weekend though!
> 
> have a lovely day ladies xxxx

No names picked yet. We just can't agree lol
Good luck hun, ur symptoms sound promising x


----------



## Pickletilly

Tummy ache, not so fabulous bm, headache, general crap feeling!
I always feel crap on my days off :dohh: I think it's cause I sleep in too long (usually wake at 5am for work) and then put my hair in a high bun. That's the headache accounted for! 4dpo so obviously not symptoms. My temps are strangely low, sucks. Hopefully they pick up. 

Also my eyes are stinging. I'm a massive make up geek, and some products tend to make my eyes hurt. But as I don't use just one thing, I'm having a hard time singling it out! It could be anything. 

Hope everyone has a much better day than moi :haha:


----------



## jessieles

Pickle - Awww man, that doesnt sound much fun! i hope you feel better soon! or that you continue feeling rubbish as you have a bean in your belly!

Im doing my usual (i say i wont every month) googling bfp success stories, googleing symtoms, comparing each one! i literally have an obsession with these every tww! why do i do it to myself?:wacko::dohh::help::ignore::argh::sulk:


----------



## loulou82baby

Danielle- oh hun I hope you can work from home! I hope ms doesn't last too long and you get to enjoy a good portion of your pregnancy! :hugs:

Jessie- we all do it! I always Google everything and had a really bad habit of doing so in my tww! :dohh: I'm glad you're feeling better, I hope the difference from the norm means your bfp is on its way!

Pickle- that definitely sucks! I get that once in a while, mostly from mascara, so I gave up on using it lol. I hope your day starts getting better hun! I have my fx'ed for some good symptoms to come with a bfp!

Wannabe- enjoy your first day! :) how long are you going to wait to test? I know you said if you're very late, but I NEED a date to hold you to :haha:

Natasha- you are absolutely right! It's less than 2 weeks now and I'm just going to try and keep busy until then. I was just looking at my scan pics AGAIN and in my early one it looks like a boy nub, but in my most recent I really can't tell and I have no nub shots from then to obsess over :haha: I really hope I get some better shots this time or I definitely will pay to go private :)

Pal- how are you hun?

Miranda- did you push that baby out yet????!!!! We're waiting ever so impatiently :haha: joking love! But really excited to meet James! <3

Afm- I think I'm going to work on some more painting today :) it makes time fly and I like doing it= win/win :)

Is it weird to say my uterus feels huge?! It goes about an inch or 2 fingers above my belly button! I think it's safe to say if I keep growing at this rate I will be the size of a shed, if not a house :haha: goodness, I'm not even halfway! I'm still not gaining weight, which I'm totally confused about now, insight anyone? My hips, belly, and boobs are definitely bigger but I don't feel or look smaller anywhere else :shrug: I'm ok with it :)

Have a great day ladies, I'll be checking for updates later :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

mirandaprice said:


> Just popping in for a quick update, dr had me go to the hospital to start induction today as I was spilling 2+ protein in my urine at my appointment.
> 
> Looks like I'll have a baby sometime in the next few days!

:happydance: yay!! Positive thoughts for you and baby James!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Looks like we are gearing up for POAS time for some of you ladies :D Makes me happy!! Lots of baby dust for you all :D

I hope our pregnant ladies are doing well, boo on not getting any Zofran D :( I've known plenty of women who have taken it, but I guess he has his reasons.

All is well here, and yes Pickle, sleeping when they sleep is a myth lol, that's the only time I can get anything done!


----------



## mirandaprice

I'll catch up when I can, quick update...the cervidil only dilated me to 1cm, and pitocin made no progress, so I'm waiting now to have a c section. Baby is still really high up and dr thinks its best not to torture me anymore. Will have pictures soon!


----------



## Krissykat1006

mirandaprice said:


> I'll catch up when I can, quick update...the cervidil only dilated me to 1cm, and pitocin made no progress, so I'm waiting now to have a c section. Baby is still really high up and dr thinks its best not to torture me anymore. Will have pictures soon!


Sorry you have to have the C-section, I'm sure that wasn't in your game plan. But I can't wait to see him...I may not get to see him till later tonight when I get home from work but I may try and sneak my phone out to get a quick peek. :winkwink:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Shame about c section, but hey as long as baby arrives here healthy that is all that matters. I can't wait for the good news :happydance::happydance:. Good luck xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Sucks about the c section hun especially with your first, but as long as you're both safe and healthy that's what matters. Hope it goes well and we get to brood over pics of your little man!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DD80

Sorry about the c section...that sucks. I would be upset too. But, James is adorable! Congratulations again!


----------



## mirandaprice

I


James Andrew Price was born via c-section at 4:10pm est time, weighing 7lbs 15oz and 20 inches long!

Will post more pictures once I've rested :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATS, Miranda!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


:baby::baby::baby:He is just too precious!!:baby::baby::baby:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

PS - I wasn't too far off on my guess the other day :haha: I'll have to look back but I said around the 9th and 7lbs something haha too funny!


----------



## fairyy

mirandaprice said:


> I
> View attachment 791591
> 
> 
> James Andrew Price was born via c-section at 4:10pm est time, weighing 7lbs 15oz and 20 inches long!
> 
> Will post more pictures once I've rested :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss:


----------



## Krissykat1006

I know I already said it on Facebook, but he is just perfect :) Now I can't wait to watch him grow!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin: :headspin::ninja::ninja::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wine::wine::wine::wine::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance:. CONGRATULATIONS sweety xx


----------



## jessieles

Congratulations on the birth of baby James, he is absolutely gorgeous!:happydance::flower::hugs:


----------



## loulou82baby

He is gorgeous Miranda! Absolutely perfect :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Huge congrats! <3

Sorry about the c-section, it's all worth your beautiful Prince! :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Miranda he is so lovely, congrats!
Hope you're feeling ok after your c section?
I was thinking last night how exciting it must be to finally find out what your child looks like. Features combined, hair, eyes. Must be amazing :)


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm doing well considering :)

James is a very quiet baby, and is currently under a blue light for jaundice, so its great he's not a crier :haha: 

How are all you ladies? I hope James brought some bfps with him!


----------



## jessieles

Awww Miranda hes beautiful!!

How are you all doing?

I'm not having the best weekend, im having the kind of weekend when af arrives. which is odd as she hasnt arrived, not due for another 5 days.I think its because ive had a really quiet weekend with no plans, sat yesterday thinking hmmm what to do today and all of a sudden it hit me, thinking i wanna be surrounded in nappies, taking my baba out today in the pram. Im kind of in limbo at the mo because i dont really wanna go out drinking all the time, everyone around me has kids, and im just waiting, i find it so hard thinking how much longer am i going to be waiting! thankfully the next 6 weekends i have plans so maybe this will distract me! fed up of crying this weekend! im also determined now to get the dh sa test done asap! no symptoms yet, no sore boobs, mild af pains yesterday, no more nausea so its just waiting til fri now! 
I hope you all in the tww are doing better than me!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pickletilly

jessieles said:


> Awww Miranda hes beautiful!!
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> I'm not having the best weekend, im having the kind of weekend when af arrives. which is odd as she hasnt arrived, not due for another 5 days.I think its because ive had a really quiet weekend with no plans, sat yesterday thinking hmmm what to do today and all of a sudden it hit me, thinking i wanna be surrounded in nappies, taking my baba out today in the pram. Im kind of in limbo at the mo because i dont really wanna go out drinking all the time, everyone around me has kids, and im just waiting, i find it so hard thinking how much longer am i going to be waiting! thankfully the next 6 weekends i have plans so maybe this will distract me! fed up of crying this weekend! im also determined now to get the dh sa test done asap! no symptoms yet, no sore boobs, mild af pains yesterday, no more nausea so its just waiting til fri now!
> I hope you all in the tww are doing better than me!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Jess I'm in the same boat. Friends all want me to go out drinking and I don't want to touch a drop. And wouldn't care if I couldn't for 9 months plus! Conceiving is all I can think about. We were in Argos earlier, a guy was collecting this baby mat thing with the dangly play things? My eyes watered like crazy and had to tell myself how crazy I am for getting upset over it! Newborns everywhere. Pregnant ladies every way I turn. When will it be our turn :(


----------



## minuet

jessieles said:


> Awww Miranda hes beautiful!!
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> I'm not having the best weekend, im having the kind of weekend when af arrives. which is odd as she hasnt arrived, not due for another 5 days.I think its because ive had a really quiet weekend with no plans, sat yesterday thinking hmmm what to do today and all of a sudden it hit me, thinking i wanna be surrounded in nappies, taking my baba out today in the pram. Im kind of in limbo at the mo because i dont really wanna go out drinking all the time, everyone around me has kids, and im just waiting, i find it so hard thinking how much longer am i going to be waiting! thankfully the next 6 weekends i have plans so maybe this will distract me! fed up of crying this weekend! im also determined now to get the dh sa test done asap! no symptoms yet, no sore boobs, mild af pains yesterday, no more nausea so its just waiting til fri now!
> I hope you all in the tww are doing better than me!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

 I know exactly what you mean, and it's hard to deal with. The feeling of being forced into just waiting, and waiting, while everyone else has babies and families - its the worst. 
I'm almost 30, and fully expected to have like three kids by now. Instead I have zero, and all my friends/people my age have kids. I don't fit in with them, who can handle baby talk when my heart is breaking? 
At the same time I don't fit in with those who choose NOT to have kids and just want to party. 
It's a terrible thing to deal with. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessieles

I know girls, i literally have a list on my phone of names, when i wake up its the first thing i think about and when i go to sleep its the last, when i look in catalogues i cant help but go straight to the nursery section. and then people all around you just get pregnant at the drop of a hat. Sometimes i think this cannot be healthy to put yourself thru but then i think well my only other option is to stop trying and i just cant do that. omg i think ttc is one of the most emotionally draining things there are. and all i keep thinking is i did catch whilst on the pill, (7 years ago minuet and i didn't have the baby) so how am i finding it so hard to catch now?
:wacko::cry::shrug::growlmad::sad2:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you both!! xxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Aww ladies I know exactly how you feel. I am praying for all u ladies to get ur bfp's. You all r doing something about it so it is just a matter of time before u ladies get ur sticky beanys. I wish u ladies the very best and I will be here to celebrate with u all xx Good luck xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

:hugs::hugs: My heart hurts cause you all are hurting. I can't wait for you guys to get your rainbows. There is nothing I can say that can help that ache, but just know that I am constantly sending you positive vibes and hoping your wait isn't much longer. :hugs::hugs:

Jess, Wanna and Pal I was going to message you on FB and ask if you wanted me to add you to our group there as well. (its totally private and will not be viewable to your friends and family.) But since FB is doing the messenger thing separate on mobile I wasn't sure who all was using it. I'm not cause I don't want them eating more of my data space.


----------



## minuet

jessieles said:


> I know girls, i literally have a list on my phone of names, when i wake up its the first thing i think about and when i go to sleep its the last, when i look in catalogues i cant help but go straight to the nursery section. and then people all around you just get pregnant at the drop of a hat. Sometimes i think this cannot be healthy to put yourself thru but then i think well my only other option is to stop trying and i just cant do that. omg i think ttc is one of the most emotionally draining things there are. and all i keep thinking is i did catch whilst on the pill, (7 years ago minuet and i didn't have the baby) so how am i finding it so hard to catch now?
> :wacko::cry::shrug::growlmad::sad2:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you both!! xxxx

 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## minuet

Dreambaby69 said:


> :hugs: Aww ladies I know exactly how you feel. I am praying for all u ladies to get ur bfp's. You all r doing something about it so it is just a matter of time before u ladies get ur sticky beanys. I wish u ladies the very best and I will be here to celebrate with u all xx Good luck xx

:hugs: That is very sweet of you! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!! feels like it's been forever since I sat down and checked this site lol. I had to quickly come on to see baby James because something told me it was time :cloud9: so congrats again, Miranda!! :happydance:

Jessie&Pickle - :hugs::hugs: We're all in this together...It's definitely not an easy thing to go through. I can literally start crying just from walking through the baby section of Walmart. I just can't wait until it's my turn to care for a baby of my own. I've spent my entire life so far helping others raise their children and watch them grow and learn and I just can't imagine the feeling I'll have when it's my OWN child...:cloud9: I just found out another FB friend is preggo, which clearly I'm happy but it's also quite a tug at the heart strings :shrug:

:hugs::hugs: Thanks so much for the support for us TTC girls. It really means a lot. It's nice to have a group of women that understand the heartache of BFNs and the wishful hoping and praying for BFPs...Your support means the world to me and I look forward to continuing this bond that we all are forming :hugs: :hugs:

Minuet - Welcome!! So you are in the TWW now also, right? What DPO are you? Any symptoms? :dust: good luck!! 

I hope everyone is doing fabulous!!! Sending positive energy all around!! :happydance:

AFM - Work was so much fun! (Am I allowed to say that?? haha) I got to meet everybody there, play with the babies, do some paperwork, etc. - It was quite a long day! I need to get used to working 8hour days again, driving basically an hour to/from and going to bed early and waking up early (I LOVE my sleep so this gets tricky) But I think I'm off to a good start!! I'm excited for tmrw! Really not sure when I will have time to come check on you girlies, so my updates may be quicker but I promise to continue stalking everybody :haha:
I had some AF-type cramping the other day and thought it was strange, and then I also had a pinkish/orange hue when I wiped :shrug: I think AF is actually due tmrw or any time this week but it sure doesn't feel like she will show yet. Stress might be the culprit this month though as I've had so much happening all at once. We will see!! I was also having a tough time staying "in the mood" (down there) when we were trying to dtd the other day...It actually was like a burning sensation when we tried it anyways with spit and I ended up stopping because it just wasn't fun for me at all. Today luckily for OH we got to dtd (twice :haha:) and it was just lovely! Oh yeah!! He's not getting headaches anymore after sex!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: We/he took like 4 days off completely from sexual play and then tried again the 5th day and he was back to normal :) so maybe we just over-did it with our 12-day marathon :haha:

Okay girls, I've rambled enough. I need to get my butt in bed before I get cranky lol got a long day/week ahead of me!!


----------



## fairyy

jessieles said:


> I know girls, i literally have a list on my phone of names, when i wake up its the first thing i think about and when i go to sleep its the last, when i look in catalogues i cant help but go straight to the nursery section. and then people all around you just get pregnant at the drop of a hat. Sometimes i think this cannot be healthy to put yourself thru but then i think well my only other option is to stop trying and i just cant do that. omg i think ttc is one of the most emotionally draining things there are. and all i keep thinking is i did catch whilst on the pill, (7 years ago minuet and i didn't have the baby) so how am i finding it so hard to catch now?
> :wacko::cry::shrug::growlmad::sad2:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you both!! xxxx

:hugs: Jessie. I know how you feel. It is really hard. I had my share of cry today. It just hit me that I am going to be 31 within a month and not pregnant yet. I know it is hard to be at peace unless we get pregnant. I am praying for all of us for our BFP :hugs: I hope God is listening to my prayers.


----------



## fairyy

Krissykat1006 said:


> :hugs::hugs: My heart hurts cause you all are hurting. I can't wait for you guys to get your rainbows. There is nothing I can say that can help that ache, but just know that I am constantly sending you positive vibes and hoping your wait isn't much longer. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jess, Wanna and Pal I was going to message you on FB and ask if you wanted me to add you to our group there as well. (its totally private and will not be viewable to your friends and family.) But since FB is doing the messenger thing separate on mobile I wasn't sure who all was using it. I'm not cause I don't want them eating more of my data space.

I think it's not a problem if it is private. I am not using that messenger either.


----------



## fairyy

wannabemomy37 said:


> Hi girls!! feels like it's been forever since I sat down and checked this site lol. I had to quickly come on to see baby James because something told me it was time :cloud9: so congrats again, Miranda!! :happydance:
> 
> Jessie&Pickle - :hugs::hugs: We're all in this together...It's definitely not an easy thing to go through. I can literally start crying just from walking through the baby section of Walmart. I just can't wait until it's my turn to care for a baby of my own. I've spent my entire life so far helping others raise their children and watch them grow and learn and I just can't imagine the feeling I'll have when it's my OWN child...:cloud9: I just found out another FB friend is preggo, which clearly I'm happy but it's also quite a tug at the heart strings :shrug:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Thanks so much for the support for us TTC girls. It really means a lot. It's nice to have a group of women that understand the heartache of BFNs and the wishful hoping and praying for BFPs...Your support means the world to me and I look forward to continuing this bond that we all are forming :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Minuet - Welcome!! So you are in the TWW now also, right? What DPO are you? Any symptoms? :dust: good luck!!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing fabulous!!! Sending positive energy all around!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - Work was so much fun! (Am I allowed to say that?? haha) I got to meet everybody there, play with the babies, do some paperwork, etc. - It was quite a long day! I need to get used to working 8hour days again, driving basically an hour to/from and going to bed early and waking up early (I LOVE my sleep so this gets tricky) But I think I'm off to a good start!! I'm excited for tmrw! Really not sure when I will have time to come check on you girlies, so my updates may be quicker but I promise to continue stalking everybody :haha:
> I had some AF-type cramping the other day and thought it was strange, and then I also had a pinkish/orange hue when I wiped :shrug: I think AF is actually due tmrw or any time this week but it sure doesn't feel like she will show yet. Stress might be the culprit this month though as I've had so much happening all at once. We will see!! I was also having a tough time staying "in the mood" (down there) when we were trying to dtd the other day...It actually was like a burning sensation when we tried it anyways with spit and I ended up stopping because it just wasn't fun for me at all. Today luckily for OH we got to dtd (twice :haha:) and it was just lovely! Oh yeah!! He's not getting headaches anymore after sex!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: We/he took like 4 days off completely from sexual play and then tried again the 5th day and he was back to normal :) so maybe we just over-did it with our 12-day marathon :haha:
> 
> Okay girls, I've rambled enough. I need to get my butt in bed before I get cranky lol got a long day/week ahead of me!!

Good that no more headache for him. May be you are right test was from over exertion from DTD. Just have fun with it and enjoy. Good luck for BFP.


----------



## fairyy

Minuet: Welcome here hun.:flower:

Miranda: Hope you are healing properly from C-section. :hugs:


----------



## jessieles

KK- yep u can add me to the group :hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Pal- :hugs: to you. It sucks doesnt it, i suppose all we can do is keep trying!

Wanabe- Im glad your oh headaches have stopped! When is af due now? I hope that evil witch stays away for the next 9 months!

xxxxxx


----------



## loulou82baby

:hugs: to you ladies <3 my heart is aching for all of you. I pray you all get your sticky beans very soon and don't have to endure ttc much longer. I really wish I could give you all real life :hugs:

Miranda- I hope James recovers from jaundice quickly! I've heard it's fairly common but I have no experience with it. Do you get to take him home as soon as it's cleared up?

Wannabe- I'm glad you are enjoying your new job :) that is fantastic! I'm sure it's hard to get in the swing of things (I know I would struggle) but you will do it :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Another great day at work! :happydance: I can definitely get used to this lol. It's so low-key and pretty much just go with the flow for now. After labor day we are getting new babies (like 6 week olds!!) so things will change then.

I think AF is starting to come...I had more pink spotting all day today but it never turned into anything


----------



## jessieles

Wanabe- im glad you are enjoying work. i think af will be here soon for me too, i have those af pains! :hugs: to you xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Praying its not AF ladies :( :hugs: :hugs:

Wannabe your job sounds awesome :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wannabe and jessieles hoping af stays away 

Pickle ur chart looks great xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks dream, I said that to my boy this morning and he said "but you say that every month at this time" lol. He's right. 

Been having such funny dreams the past few nights! Last nights was I sent boy to get a preggers test, he came back with his arms full of ovulation tests and a fertility monitor :haha: his face was a picture when I said wrong ones silly!!

I think I always dream about pg stuff when I look at this forum before sleep.


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- they do say thats a sign! :winkwink:


----------



## Pickletilly

I've heard that, but it's def not the first baby related dream I've had! I think TTC sends us all a bit mad.

So I'm super duper confused right now. Tmi warning:
I just went to the loo (don't be silly girls don't poop!!)
And when I wiped I noticed a lot of creamy cm on the tissue, cause we are all mad like I said and check our tissue every damn time! Anyway, it was a big blob of cm creamy but light brown tinged. I was like what the hell?! AF making her appearance this early? So I wiped again and it was like EWCM but not. Like it's creamy andddddd clear and stretchy but not usual EWCM stretchy, and had a brown stringy streak in it. And the next check, it was just kinda slightly EWCM. Wtf?! I've checked my charts, and while noticing my current one looks good, it's also following the same pattern as usual, but no spotting this early. 

Any ideas ladies? I never look into cm after ovulation as I think our bodies produce whatever the hell it likes and nobody is the same pregnant or not. But this is out of the norm.


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- your chart looks great! It would be a perfect time for IB at 8 dpo, I'm keeping my fx'ed! I never had it but I've heard it described very similar to what you're describing! I hope this is it! When are you planning on testing? 

Wannabe and Jessie- I hope it's not af! She needs to stay away!

DD- Happy 7 weeks! How are you?

Pal, Natasha, Miranda, Kristi, Minuet- how are you ladies?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickle brown tinged cm at 8dpo is bang in bracket for ib. Your chart and brown tinged cm all points to 1 thing......... B freaking F P!!!!. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Loopy good to hear from you :) how are you doing?

Dream I'm kinda optimistic though I did google a lot. Bad idea :haha: I read about having it and *not* ending up pg, and a whole ton of ladies came back with "had it and not pg" or even they've had it every single cycle. So I think it's 50/50 but I don't think I've ever had this before. Fx sooooooooo tightly!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Your chart does look really good pickle...that temp is steadily rising. I really hope this is your month! Google is the devil...for everything lol!

Lou I'm doing good...think Willow is having a growth spurt, she is cranky and wanting to eat a lot more often. We have her two month check up next Monday. Can't wait too see how much he weighs!


----------



## Pickletilly

Sounds like she's gonna be tall KK ;)

I didn't sleep very well last night so my temp was screwy :( but I did go back to sleep after that (day off) got 2 1/2 more hours sleep took temp again and then did the online calculator thing to minus back to my 5am and it came out almost exactly the same so maybe it wasn't far off. I hope that all made sense! Will know tomorrow if temp stays up. No more spotting so far.


----------



## jessieles

Pickle that made me chuckle, i check now every time i wipe too. i was jus googling restless legs (growing style pains) in adults leading to bfp, im sure im going doolally! i thought give it anutha few months and ill be googling 'coughing at 2pm on a thursday leading to bfp' hahahaha :haha:

In all seriousness tho, new symptoms are good so fx this is a new bfp symptom for u!! :hugs: be a fab month for u to top everything off!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Jess :haha: :haha: :haha: you're right, I think I'm nearly at that point!! Time to google stinging eyes at 9pm whilst cooking dinner.. BFP?! 

It really would be a great great great month if I get my wish. Honestly. Everything seems to be going so smoothly.

Restless legs is actually a very common BFP symptom yknow, I've read it a lot in TWW lists. I can't count that for me as I've actually had that all my life. It happens randomly and I think getting it in my arms is the worst. I just flail them randomly and the boy is like :/ I have a crazy girl. Drives me insane. 

Everything crossed for us. Fo' srs.


----------



## jessieles

I think dh is with ur oh on that one, he thinks im barking. haha!

:hugs: ah well we can keep symptom spotting until we get that bfp whic hopefully wont be too much longer, i keep thinking surely its gotta be soon!!

xxxx


----------



## Pickletilly

:hugs: :hugs: hoping you get yours this month and send me some sticky baby dust 

:dust:


----------



## mirandaprice

Hey ladies, recovery has been harder then I'd imagined...as the pain has brought me to big sobbing tears some days. I'm doing so much better now!

I was discharged Sunday night after we got James bilirubin results back (they had gone down!!) And of course the pharmacy wasn't open anymore so all I had to take was 200mg ibuprofen, which is nothing. I'm not taking the percocet I was prescribed, just 800mg ibuprofen and although still pain every now and then I'm so much better then I was. I've been updating my journal a little more often, will put link back in my signature when I get the chance, I've had a rough time between c section pain and James being jaundice and needing to go to the drs so often. He's only 4 days old and poor kids been stuck in the foot at least ten times for blood draws :(

He's such a good baby though! And my husband has really been great with helping me!

Happy 17 weeks loulou!

Happy 22 weeks (tomorrow) dream! 

Happy 7 weeks dd!

Pickle - I hope thats IB! Sounds really promising and I'm keeping my fingers crossed! 

Pal and Jessie - hang in there, your bfps will come so soon!

Wannabe - so great you love your new job! Sorry it seems AF has arrived!

I'm sending all the positive energy I've got for you ladies, hope you're all doing well! I'll check in when I can ;)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!! :hugs:

So my spotting definitely turned into AF last night after BD. But that's okay. I do want to figure out why I seem to have IB at times though, only to end with AF/chemical. Like, it's literally a spot of pink on 8dpo, nothing at all again until 11dpo and then that turns to AF. Why? Low progesterone? It's weird too...I think this month was only a 27/28-day cycle?? It's usually 30-32. But last month was later...:shrug: Also my cramps have been pretty strong the last few cycles, when I wasn't having any for a while!? Ugh.. Oh, and headache lets me know when AF is here...:growlmad: worst coincidence ever. They both suck - one or the other would be more manageable! 

I plan on doing OPKs and BDing as much as we can, as now we are both working full-time and will basically only see each other on weekends for the time being. So really not "trying" anymore and just gonna see what happens. The OPKs is more just so I know if/when I am ovulating and whether or not my LP is okay.

Pickle - I really hope your outcome is different than mine and you get a BFP!! :hugs: I just would keep an open mind and try not to get too excited (like I do/did) in case it's not your month. :hugs:

Jessie - I hope AF stays away for you too! AF cramps can be a sign too which is super confusing lol but I'm wishing you luck!!

Miranda - :hugs: I'm sorry things have been a bit rough with c-section and jaundice but I'm sure you'll both be feeling better in no time and able to enjoy each other!! :cloud9: 

Happy 7 weeks, DD!!! :happydance: I hope the MS is easing up for you??

Fairy - Where are you in your cycle? Hope all is well!

Kristi, Ciara, Natasha, Minuet, Bomma(?) - Hope everyone is doing fabulous!!

My job is going great! It's super slow though, we only had 2 babies again today!! Which makes the day drag on...which is tough because I'm already re-learning how to function at a full-time job as it is lol. Nap time for the babies is usually when I was napping too :haha: so I am missing those napping days lol. Now I just go to bed before 10 every night...9 is always my goal but it never works out like that lol. Hopefully tonight it will be closer to 9 because my head is killing me. I'm sure it has something to do with the fact that I hardly eat anything anymore now too since I feel like I never have time. Obviously that will need to change, because I really need to eat properly and take care of myself.


----------



## jessieles

Hey Girls

Wanabe :hugs: sorry about af hun! Have a couple of days to yourself and then pick yourself up and off on another cycle! Your job sounds manic hun!

Pickle- i have everything crossed for you

How are all you other lovely ladies doing?

Miranda- Big kiss to baby James, take it easy hun!

AFM- ive had a nitemare of a morning, woke up to a flat tyre, had to buy another one even tho i bought 4 new tyres 8 weeks ago, argh, i kept thinking come on af just come and give me an even worse day. Over the tww ive had restless legs, nausea, headaches, and now 2 days before af i have no af pains, no bloating, no sore boobs as usual. im sure its playing tricks on me. but tomorrow me and dh are going to the races with some other couples so it should be a boozy day, i hate drinking on the tww but i suppose at least if af comes tomorrow/fri ill have my mind taken off it! and i know my luck, af will be coming!


:hugs::dust: to you all xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- I'm good, thank you! :)

I am really, really hoping for you this cycle! Either way you will have an answer soon and I know the not knowing drives us insane! :haha: but I have my fx'ed tightly that we get some bfp news from you in a couple of days :)

Google is awesome and I hate it! It's hard to believe that not too long ago no one knew what Google was and therefore couldn't drive themselves mad looking things up :haha: I love that I can have any thought and just type it in and always get an answer, even if it's a crazy and totally not helpful answer :haha:

Jessie- I hope af is a no show! You have some different stuff going on this cycle and I have my fx'ed! Are you going to test before drinking tomorrow, I know most do for a piece of mind, but it's definitely whatever you're comfortable with :) I hope you have a surprise coming! :)

I'm sorry for the crappy start to the day! I think I would have been calling wherever I bought the tires from and bitching them out for selling me shitty tires :haha: I have 2 that have been losing air since a few months after I bought them and I just keep pumping them back up until I buy new ones :dohh: anyways, I hope your day gets better hun! :hugs:

Oh, and your symptoms and lack of the norm sound good! Fx'ed! 

Natasha- Happy 22 weeks! 

Miranda- before you know it you'll just be enjoying your little prince, both of you healthy and pain free :) I hope the recovery is over in a blink of an eye for you two! I remember feeling like my DD was always at the dr (she had 2 heart murmurs at birth) and now we go once a yr for a physical (unless she's sick, which is usually a cold and doesn't require a dr). Time will fly darling! :) when things are not so crazy for you I would love to see another pic of James :) I hope you feel better soon!

Wannabe- I'm sorry af showed and your cycles seem to be wacky! I would definitely see if you can get your hormones tested just incase you need something to straighten them out, it would have time to work while you guys are ntnp :) I know it'll be tough with your new job, but it's the best advice I have :)

You'll be busier at work soon! School is starting very soon :) and you'll love every second of it!

How is everyone else?

I'm doing well, just staying busy :) 8 days to go!!! At this point I'm getting nervous that baby won't cooperate :haha: I'm going to drink a bottle of orange juice before I go in since I've heard it helps :)

Have a great day ladies, I'm off to school shop :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Doritos, onion rings and sour cream dip.. I guess this is why I can't tone my thighs :haha:

I will be back to reply in a bit, haven't slept in 2 nights this girl needs a nap!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140813_034627.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## minuet

jessieles said:


> AFM- ive had a nitemare of a morning, woke up to a flat tyre, had to buy another one even tho i bought 4 new tyres 8 weeks ago, argh, i kept thinking come on af just come and give me an even worse day. Over the tww ive had restless legs, nausea, headaches, and now 2 days before af i have no af pains, no bloating, no sore boobs as usual. im sure its playing tricks on me. but tomorrow me and dh are going to the races with some other couples so it should be a boozy day, i hate drinking on the tww but i suppose at least if af comes tomorrow/fri ill have my mind taken off it! and i know my luck, af will be coming!
> 
> 
> :hugs::dust: to you all xx

 Aww sorry you had a lousy morning. :( I'm not sure how it works over there, but here there is usually a warranty on the tires for a while. Maybe your tire that went flat still has a warranty or coverage and you could get your money back?
AF needs to stay away!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Sorry AF showed Wanna :( But you seem to be pretty cool with it, and I bet that's cause you are enjoying your new job so much :D Glad you are loving it!

Sorry you had a crappy day Jessie, enjoy this weekend though! Can't wait to see what these weird symptoms bring you!

Miranda I hate your recovery is not as comfortable as some. It won't be much longer and you will be moving around without pain though :) James is adorable, give him a peck on the head from me!

Lou- 8 more days 8 more days!!! Yay!!!

I hope you got a nap in Pickle!!

Big hugs to everyone else, if I don't check back in before Friday everyone have a fantastic weekend!!!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Well today was a good day until my car decided to act up, had to deal with that tonight before coming home so it took me an hour longer than usual - 2 hours to get home today :growlmad: and on the way home there were some crazy drivers...Just glad to be home!
I literally walked inside the door, picked up one of my cats and just started bawling my eyes out. I am quite emotional/stressed I suppose and tonight just hasn't been going to plan. I guess having AF doesn't really help either :shrug: although it's still basically just spotting...I've been trying to stay away from tampons since they come out pretty much clean, but it does get on a pad, just very light. :shrug: Maybe my stress is making it go wonky. I didn't realize it but this job is really stressing me out. It now clicked that I won't have any time other than going to work. I won't see OH or family at all on weekdays pretty much and then weekends I get stressed because I worry about the following week. :nope: I hope I can make this work out, because I can't stand the feeling I feel tonight :cry:
Great now I want Doritos...Ha. 
OH is coming over since he called and I was crying (which isn't like me). God I love him so much :cry:


----------



## Pickletilly

Finally got some sleep but still absolutely knackered. Temp dropping, cramps and light spotting :( not a good day today. I was really hopeful. How are you ladies? Sorry about the AF appearances :( hope you feel better wannabe and you never know, it might not turn into AF after all!


----------



## wannabemomy37

It's gone now, just a super light AF for the normal 3-4 days. I could've gotten away with using like 2 tampons the entire time, which is definitely lighter than usual for me, but I think stress changed it a bit. I know spotting/light AF can happen in early pregnancy too but I'm not thinking that as I have no other symptoms that seem out of the ordinary, other than headaches and exhaustion but I also just started this job full-time so still getting into the swing of things.

How is everyone else doing?

Pickle - I hope it's not AF but if it is you're not alone, as she already got me :growlmad:

Miranda - I hope you and James are well recovered and enjoying each other now!! He's almost a week old already?! That's nuts!

Ciara - A week from today?! I am super excited, it's approaching quickly! I'm sticking with BOY as a guess, but we know I was wrong with Natasha :haha:

DD - How has the ms been? Any other new symptoms? Did you have a first scan yet? Hope all is well!

Jessie - How are you doing hun?

Hope everyone else is doing well! I have a headache and I'm exhausted so I am off to bed...(yes - already :haha:)

:sleep:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- your snack made me laugh like mad! :rofl: that's some crap I would pull out and my OH just thinks I'm nuts lol. 

I hope your spotting stops dangit! I was getting excited! You need to get some sleep lovey. :hugs:

Wannabe- I'm sorry you're feeling so stressed and lonely :hugs: I definitely went through a lot of that with my last job, but it was because I worked nights and he worked days and the kids were in school so I never saw any of them :( it's a terrible feeling but it does get better with time, you end up finding time to make it work. I hope you can get it figured out soon hun! Do you and your OH plan on moving in together (if you don't mind me asking)?

Kristi- did you have Willow's appt? If so, how did it go? Sorry if you already said, I can't remember anything :dohh: post a pic if and when you have time pretty please :)

Miranda- I hope you and James are doing good :) big :hugs: to you both!

Afm- 7 days! No, im not excited at all :haha: and I'm still going with boy and I was also wrong for Natasha lol.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yes, we've been talking about moving in together, but he lives in the opposite direction of my work right now (making it even farther) so we are talking about when his lease is up in Nov maybe we can move somewhere closer this way, but really I just don't know. I am pretty content right now, honestly, and the last time I moved in with my ex it was the worst experience of my life! But I do trust OH will be a better match as he has shown me that he tries to clean up after himself and whatnot, but he knows that's why I'm nervous about committing to move in lol. It's obviously gonna happen though, sooner or later! :haha:

OK now I'm seriously going to bed. Facebook and BnB babynames have took over for the past hour :wacko:


----------



## mirandaprice

So sorry to see AF is making her rounds! I was so hopeful to see some bfps!

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## DD80

Miranda - sorry your recovery isn't going great, hopefully you'll turn a corner soon! James is very cute!

Wannabe - sorry af came, but weird it was so light. Did you temp this cycle? That always helps me know it was af.

Jessie - update? 

Lou - 7 days! I can't wait! Exciting!

Pickle - I really hope this is your cycle. Your food post made me laugh...there are a lot of reasons why I can't tone my thighs...lol

Dream! 22 weeks! Fantastic!

I have been very, very ill. I haven't eaten since Tuesday and all I ate that day were grapes (then I threw them up, sorry tmi). After a trip to the ER, my dr finally prescribed me zofran and I started taking it last night. Today, I have been able to drink more, actually get out of bed (pretty much been confined), and I'm not in constant pain. And, I just ate fries! I'm over the moon.

Oh, and more good news! I had my scan on Monday. HB was 153 and I measured 6w5d, which exactly matched my cycle. My next scan is next Thursday.


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh wow DD that's awful it took a trip to the ER for your dr to prescribe you zofran, but I'm so happy you're finally feeling better!!

And even better the scan went well and little bean is measuring spot on! 


My recovery has been much smoother the last few days. I've gotten in some much needed sleep and its done wonders. My husband is being amazing and it makes me love him so much more! And my mom has been helping out a lot. Brett's mom was here today..but it's not the same as my mom. James appetite is much better too!

I posted some collages in my pregnancy journal...will post link soon!


----------



## mirandaprice

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...august-2014-mamas-early-birthday-present.html

Thats the link. Pg 84 is the birth story and a few pictures posted between then and last page. Last page is the collages!


----------



## Dreambaby69

OMG James is super cute. Just gone to ur journal. Glad ur recovery is getting better now and that James is feeding well, congrats mama xx

DD yeah to finally have zofran. I am glad u can keep some food down and u r feeling a lot better. Also fantastic news and baby measuring spot on x

Sorry Wannabe that the witch made her appearance, but glad that u r loving ur new job at least that will distract u.

Pickle, Jessie and pal how r u ladies doing? Hope we get some bfp's this cycle xx

Loulou 7 more days yeaaaaa x

Kk how r u and Willow? Hope u r both doing great? 

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone? 

Take care ladies xx


----------



## jessieles

Hiya Girls-

Miranda- James is gorgeous, i am glad you got some sleep! sounds like its all going lovely for u :hugs:

DD- Aww that sounds awful, hopefully know thatll kick in and youll feel better, i hope you can enjoy every min then!

Wanabe- I hope your feeling less stressed and upset. your oh sounds sweet, i bet he cheered you up!

Pickle- how are you doing hun?

Loulou- cant wait for your scan results :happydance:

afm- af arrived yesterday! dont feel as upset as usual, maybe because i spent all last weekend crying. i booked dh in for a sa on sept 23rd so hopefully itll either happen this month or well get some answers if not. i feel really determind this month, this cycle would be the best to get a bfp as weve been married a year, all the weddings and holidays will be over, and ive always said june would be the best time to have a baby for me. so im staying in the mood of lets get this af out the way and then do everything we can this month!

xxxx


----------



## Pickletilly

Dd that's great news (getting the right meds) I'm so glad you're feeling better. I also really want fries now :dohh:

Dream no BFP from me but we will be booking an appointment with our doctor this month. It makes me really sad saying that :shrug:

Miranda so good to hear you're healing much better. Oh's mums are never as good as our own hey :winkwink: James is gorgeous, so cute and tiny!

Jess :hugs::hugs::hugs: AF is so shit to us. But you're getting answers soon that's brilliant. Then you will have a good action plan.

Afm, spotting is increasing, as usual. Cramps are worsening, as usual. And don't be fooled by my temps, they're usual too. Will drop tomorrow. So tired of all this now. Doesn't help being sooooo broody. :coffee:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickle, don't be sad saying that you are booking an appointment!! It could be the most awesome thing ever :) They can help you figure out why your eggy keeps slipping through each month and help you catch it :D ((Hugs))

DD- Zofran cheer!!!

Jessie- Great attitude, and GL with hubbies SA :) It was probably a good thing to have got your crying out last week so your mind was clear!

Dream- how have you been feeling? Getting movements in there now I suppose?

Lou- Yay!! Getting close :D exciting!! Baby better cooperate or Aunt krissy going to have a stern talking to do.


AFM- Willow is 2 months today and Lou her appointment is this Tuesday :) Attaching her 2 month picture for you all. I hope everyone in the group has a great weekend!
 



Attached Files:







websize.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks Kk :)
That's an adorable photo! She's beautiful xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Miranda- he is perfect! I love all the pics &#9825; and Brett look absolutely smitten with him! I'm sorry you had such a crappy time with the hospital, but I'm glad his levels went down and James got revenge for you :haha:

DD- I'm sorry it took a trip to the er to get the zofran, I really don't understand why dr's don't listen :dohh: I'm glad the zofran is helping some though so you can keep some food down! Great news about the scan and terrific heart rate! :) keep us posted on the next one and I'd love to see pics if you get any :)

Wannabe- I know moving in together is a huge commitment but I think you'll be ok :) my rule was always that I had to live with someone to know if I could live with them for the rest of my life :) my OH moved in to my house within a couple months of meeting and way before we even had :sex: lol. I knew I wanted to be with him and had to make sure I could live with him :haha: I think you 2 will be just fine :) you seem to have a really good relationship and I hope everything goes smoothly when the time comes :)

Jessie- I'm sorry about af hun! You have a great outlook tho! :) I'm glad you got your DH booked in for a S.A.! Hopefully you won't need it :)

Pickle- I'm sorry! I do really think making yourself an appt will make you feel better and you may get an easy answer hun. In the meantime :hugs: have a drink for me pretty please!

Kristi- she is so beautiful! :) I love that pic! Let us know how her appt goes :) I let this baby know it better cooperate for us! :rofl: it shouldn't be a problem since baby is so active most of the time! I was watching tv last night and it's just rolling around like crazy then little kicks/prods all over :)

Natasha- how are you hun? I bet your little guys is giving you some good jabs! :)

Pal- how are u love?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls :hugs: I am feeling much better as far as the emotional part goes, I guess I just got overwhelmed and my body was screaming at me to relax and take a break! So really I've just had spotting in place of AF, and it went away completely for a day or 2 and then returned for one last day (TMI but after BD it came back?) :shrug: I'll just wait to see what happens this next cycle. I can't really think about being pregnant anymore lately, it's quite strange. I just get too emotional/uncomfortable knowing I've been able to get pregnant quite easily but for whatever reason it just doesn't stick. It's so strange, I just basically live each month thinking I'm pregnant and then one day I will just give birth, unexpectedly :haha: like that TV show "I didn't know I was pregnant". I now have no time to make any appts which kinda sucks but I'd rather be working and making money rather than spending it lol. I'll have to look into doctors in the area of my work; seeing as my current doc is 40 mins in the opposite direction from my work :nope: so that's not gonna work out very nicely. 

Aaanyways - Miranda - James is gorgeous!! :cloud9: Glad things have been getting better
DD - Glad you finally got something to help you not be confined to the bed/toilet all day!! I hope it eases for you, but seems like bubs is doing wonderfully!!
Jessie - Sorry AF got you too :hugs: but it's good you've got your head up high and a nice outlook for this next cycle!! :thumbup:
Pickle - :hugs: AF sucks!! it's such an exhausting roller coaster! I am really going to just ignore things and see what happens. It's just too much on me emotionally that I need a break!
Ciara - 6 days right?? :happydance:
Natasha - Hope things are going well with you and your growing boy! 
Krissy - Willow is so incredible gorgeous and I love seeing pictures of Rand with her also :cloud9: That's precious!


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

Hope your all doing well!

KK- Your pics of willow are gorgeous!

Wanabe - im feeling all over the place to!

Im back to being an emotional wreck and have decided i gotta change something because im making myself ill. its like ive lost all focus on anything other than getting pregnant, ive become quite miserable at work because there are 4 of us in the office and 2 are on maternity leave and one is ttc also. i used to be such a happy person but its like i cnt think about anything other than getting that bfp and this approach is clearly not working for me. i dont know whether to stop doing all im doing or to maybe try more this month before we go for more tests, i dunno. Im going to try and focus on a week at a time at the moment, this weekend i have my best friends wedding and im bridesmaid so im going to try and focus on that this week. I need to change my mindset so that im enjoying everything and a bfp would be a bonus rather than focusing on just that bfp but i just dont know how to do that! i feel like im banging my head on a wall!

Sorry for my rant, i just had to vent!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 18 weeks Loulou xx


:hugs: Jessie I am sorry u r feeling that way hun. Just follow ur heart and do whatever you r comfortable with. I really hope that u get that bfp sooner rather than later xx

Love the attitude Wannabe, hopefully it happens before u know it xx

Pickle how are u hun?

Pal where r u?

Kk love that pic of willow :thumbup:. She is a real cutie xx

Afm I am well thanks. Baby is definitely moving and kicking more now. No names yet, I think we might wait till he is born and then decide lol. 

Loulou not long till ur scan now eek . I am well excited. Boys r winning on this thread at the minute, let's see if you even it out or add to boys. Any intuition from u?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - :hugs: I've been feeling pretty similar these days. I figured after our BD marathon of 12 days in a row before O time you'd think we would have caught the egg? But apparently not. I'm still having off/on AF cramps too so it's really strange, and the spotting comes and goes so I'm not sure what's happening with that lol it's annoying and everywhere I look there's a newly pregnant woman and it's just depressing. Working in the infant room is only making it worse because I want a baby to be mine and really call me "mama" (not just because they're confused).

As of right now I don't have a plan for this cycle. I don't really see how it's going to work out anymore since I barely see OH anymore except for weekends. I was really hoping we already caught the egg at this point so this wouldn't be an issue. We will BD when we can and hope for the best, I suppose?

Dream - There are some awesome boy names out there...I think it's good to have a few to try out on baby and then when he's born you can fully decide. I'm a planner though and not having a name until baby is here would drive me mad! You still have plenty of time though, I'd just keep bugging OH about it :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

Hi ladies, I've been reading all your posts but havnt had the brain power to reply to everything as I usually get on to find several replies ;)

I love that all of you are here for eachother! I'm sorry to see though that AF has hit all of you, I was really keeping my fingers crossed for lots of bfps this month!

Loulou - happy 18 weeks!

Wannabe - hopefully you and your oh can find the time to fit some bd in (and not just the ttc kind ;) ) 

Jessie - ttc can be all consuming, definitely try and make time for other things. Hopefully it won't be too much longer until that bfp makes its appearance!

Pickle - hopefully with the testing you get answers and a bfp soon!

Dream - so great to feel kicks! You still have plenty of time to decide on a name!

Pal - hope you are doing alright!

Kk - love that 2 month picture of Willow! 

Dd - hope you're feeling better and the m/s remains tolerable with the zofran!

I hope I didn't miss anyone! Lack of sleep is worse then baby brain :haha:

Afm - James bili levels went down, so no more blood draws! It was a gigantic mess Saturday getting them done, I went into more detail in my journal but basically I was given the run around because the hospital doesnt accept Brett's ins for the blood draw and outpatient services was closed so the admitting office was denying me the blood draw, even though James was born at the hospital and had already had several follow up blood draws through outpatient services . Needless to say, their complainy department is getting an ear full from Brett. 

And more exciting news, my birthday is in 11 days!! :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Do you have any hobbies you like to do Jess? Maybe indulge heavily in one of them so your focus isn't 100% TTC. Or a little NTNP for a couple of months to give your brain a rest :) However you decide to go about it, I wish you the best. TTC is a monster sometimes! And you will get inside your head about it a lot, very normal. <3


----------



## jessieles

Thanks girls! :hugs:

Wanabe- sucks doesnt it! Maybe just bding when you can will work for u! I give up on knowing whats best these days! 

Miranda- oooh dear, i dont blame you! how are you finding being a mummy? Dyou have anything planned for your bday?

KK- I dont really have many hobbies if im honest, i tend to come home everyday after work, see the rents or my girlfriends, usual stuff, im not into the gym and stuff, but i am trying to think of what i can fill my time with. theres a promotion at work coming up so im going to apply for that. Im hoping now i have a busy september that itll take my mind off it all, maybe im just hormonal as af is here! 

Thankyou for your support girlies :hugs:


Pal - how are you doing hun? I hope your ok!


----------



## mirandaprice

Ohh good luck with the promotion Jessie!

I love being a mommy, it can be exhausting but its worth the wait. 

No plans yet, I would love to have a nice dinner somewhere, but I'm also content with just being home with James. He's so chill right now I could easily take him out with me and not worry about him fussing.


----------



## fairyy

Sorry ladies for not being here for days. Ladies so sorry for AF. Hope we all get our BFP's soon and don't have to go through all these again and again. :hugs:

I am fine. Just trying to stay away from TTC stuff. We are now jumped to NTNP. I am trying not to worry about BD when fertile, checking for fertile signs and all. Just BD when we want to and love and enjoy each other. it may take long but I know deep down in my heart that we are not going to be childless forever.


----------



## Pickletilly

Girls. My period never came on properly. Just light bleeding brown. I'm now 15dpo with temps still up and I think its actually stopped. I'm cramping though. If AF doesn't get heavier or red by 5:30pm UK time I'm testing with cb. I'm so scared for AF to come and crush me. And excited that it might not. I don't know how I feel!!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Girls. My period never came on properly. Just light bleeding brown. I'm now 15dpo with temps still up and I think its actually stopped. I'm cramping though. If AF doesn't get heavier or red by 5:30pm UK time I'm testing with cb. I'm so scared for AF to come and crush me. And excited that it might not. I don't know how I feel!!!!

OMG! OMG! OMG! :happydance::happydance::happydance:. Please af stay far away from pickle PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!! I was just going to comment on ur chart. Please let this be it. Good luck.......I cannot wait for ur update :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

I hope this is it pickle!!


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm going to do my best to remember everything/everyone in my replies :hugs:

Pickle- have you ever made it to 15dpo? I remember you spotting before af but I thought af usually came by or on 14 dpo? I have my fx'ed for your bfp in a few hrs! Are you using cb line test or digital? I'm really hoping this is it for you and not even more cycle confusion. Either way you will have a good reason for a dr appt! I'm just babbling now and I'm sure you're already nervous/anxious, so try and relax and fx'ed for a beautiful bfp for you! Btw your temps still look fantastic (you definitely didn't get the drop you predicted!) :hugs:

Jessie- :hugs: !!! I know the frustration you are feeling and I know there is nothing I can say to fix it and the only answer is within you. Maybe take a month off and only bd when you want to and just enjoy your life and DH to see if it helps to clear your mind :shrug: that's the point I got to and ignoring ttc really helped me to be happy about the rest of my life and all the positive things that were surrounding me. Big :hugs: hun to you and we're always here for a vent or rant!

Wannabe- I'm sure it must be hard working in the infant room :hugs: I have no answers to why you've been through what you have or to how to find more time for you and your OH. I know it's hard though but you will find a way! Keep the faith hun :hugs: I definitely think finding a dr close to your work is a step in the right direction. 

Kristi- I hope you and Willow have a great appt today! :)

Pal- I'm happy to hear from you and know that you are enjoying your love for your DH. I also feel that you will not be left childless, it just may take longer (or maybe not!). Just drop in occasionally and say hi and let us know how you're doing :hugs:

Miranda- any big bday plans? A nice dinner out sounds great! We definitely don't get out enough but I am also content just hanging out at home and having meals together :) the sleepless nights will be gone before you know it and you'll wonder where the time went!

Natasha- I'm glad you're doing good hun! I can't wait until I can feel all of bubs movement and not just a couple times a day :) as for names, you have time and you'll figure it out :) my aunt was telling me with their daughter they couldn't decide and didn't decide until she was born :) as for intuition with my bubs I've felt boy for a while now but I could very well be wrong. This pregnancy has been way different than my other two and those were completely different from each other :haha: we'll see in a couple days :)

DD- you need a ticker for me to stalk and remember where you're at week wise :haha: I hate not being able to remember anything, but I know Tuesday is your week change day :) I hope you're feeling ok and able to eat!

Afm- I'm doing ok. I think I'm going to see if I can have my iron tested early because I'm pretty sure I'm leaning towards anemic. I am so so tired all the time and I just feel blah. It's definitely not like me and I don't like feeling physically and emotionally exhausted just from simple things like deciding dinner :haha: I also broke out in a totally random rash all over my bump, sides, back, and underside of arms that started Friday and is just now starting to go away :dohh: I've never in my life dealt with rashes until now and it's so hard to believe it's all from hormones! I'm done venting lol and this will all be worth it :) on a better note 2 1/2 more days! :happydance:


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks girlies!! I didn't wanna say anything cause I feel like I would jinx myself. But I just had to update you. I'm still fairly sure my body is fucking with me and about to crush my dreams as I'm cramping worse as the day goes on and I just felt my cervix (been closed I thinkkkkkkkk for a couple days though still light bleeding dunno how that works I'm not entirely sure what it's supposed to feel like) and I got quite a bit of brown mucusy blood on my finger sorry tmi. I kept bringing it out until I had no more. Gross, but I feel like if I left it to drip out lol then I would see it later on a pad and think oh no here it comes. Anyway, even though that was a bit more blood after I thought it had stopped, it's still brown.. So I still have a chance.. Right?

Lou I think I've made it through 14dpo and got my period on 15 but I would have got it last night. Idk, I just have so much fear and excitement in me. Cb digi xx

Sorry I haven't replied to others and asked anyone how they are I just can't think straight. I hope you're all really well xxxxxxx

Oh and how long should I hold my pee for?! I can't test at 5:30 I accidentally pee'd after checking cervix.. Like.. Ffs!!!


----------



## fairyy

OMG hun. Praying hard and crossing my fingers tightly for you. I hope this is BFP for you :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Loulou - being anemic would be awful in pregnancy, its already tireing enough! I was a bit anemic leaving the hospital, was supposed to grt an iron supplement but never got around to it. I'm not so pale now so I'm guessing my body fixed itself

Pickle - I think its recommended for 2-4hr hold. But really as long as you havnt been guzzling water it shouldn't be too diluted if you can't make it that long. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dreambaby69

It is 5:55 UK time, any update lol


----------



## Pickletilly

I have to wait til 8 dream :( I accidently peed at 4 lol I will update ASAipee xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Bfn :( I guess I'm just a day late.


----------



## fairyy

Oh no hun. But your pee might be diluted :shrug:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Bfn :( I guess I'm just a day late.

if u used cb digital, it is not as sensitive. There is still chance hun.


----------



## Pickletilly

I guess :( time will tell if I wake up with AF I will feel very silly.
Me and the boy were hovering over the digi like it was Christmas Eve, and then Santa never came :(


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> I guess :( time will tell if I wake up with AF I will feel very silly.
> Me and the boy were hovering over the digi like it was Christmas Eve, and then Santa never came :(

:hugs: Santa is right around the corner with ur :bfp: nicely wrapped. Have faith xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh pickle, big :hugs:

Hopeing this is a shy bfp and not a late af!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pickle - :hugs: I really hope you get your present really soon...I agree that a digi is not as sensitive though and clearblue isn't really that reliable; I had it say "No" but when taken apart it was very clearly a BFP on the strips. I'd say you still have a chance, but as we all know, it can still go either way...I am wishing you the best and have FX tightly for you!! :hugs: PS - I also do the cervix checking thing and keep sweeping it out lol it's gross but it needs to come out sooner or later :haha: Maybe this month AF is getting farther away, as I only had spotting this cycle also but mine turned pink/red so I'm just assuming AF :shrug:

Jessie - How are you doing honey? Hope all is well!! What CD are you? 

Ciara - Yayyyy for 2 more days!!! :happydance: :happydance:

DD - :happydance: Happy 8(?) weeks!! Is the MS getting any better for you hun? :hugs: Any other symptoms?

Natasha - Hope all is well hun!! You're so sweet with your support to us TTC :hugs: The Santa comment made me cry a little! :cloud9:

Pal - Glad you and OH are enjoying each other! That's what it's all about :) Don't stress about TTC and just see what happens...That's where I am at this point also. It's not worth the heartache of trying 110% only for AF to arrive 2 weeks later, so I give up on that for a while.

Hope Willow & James are settling in well - Glad Willow's appt went well and sorry James pooped on you, Miranda! Be cautious about him peeing everywhere too...It'll happen at least once lol :hugs:

AFM - I am really getting settled into the full-time routine and work is just wonderful really! It definitely pulls at my heartstrings being around so many babies, but I honestly love babies so much and already feel a bond with a few of them - one in particular who seems to have some developmental delays but in the short amt of time that I've been there I'm already seeing an improvement with him sitting up better and using his arms more (he's 7 months). :cloud9:
I again don't know what CD I am on lol I'm not even sure if I wrote down my first day of LMP lol I think it was the 11th? So somewhere around CD9 maybe? I keep getting AF cramps on/off and my incision from appendicitis keeps hurting every once in a while. 
My headaches, I think, are from caffeine withdrawal. I decided today to have a 2nd cup of coffee at like 2pm and *knock on wood* no headache tonight!! It would make sense as my schedule has changed so much and I used to wake up around like 11 and have my coffee lol so now I have it like 630 and then need another one in the afternoon :thumbup:
That's all for now...Will be waiting for an update from Pickle!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickle I am really hoping this turns positive for you :) 

Wanna when was AF due?? Could you have O'd later than you thought and that be IB?

I'll be back by tomorrow to get fully caught up with everyone else, today was just one of those day where when it rains crap on you its continual. All you can do is smile and hope the next day is better!!

Willow's appointment went great, she is now 9lb 8oz 22in from her 6lb 5oz 19 3/4 2 week check up. Said everything looked good and she is right on track for her age. It feels so odd for me to have her hitting her milestones on time after having my son who has always been way behind. She got 3 sets of shots so has been cranky tonight but went down with her nighttime bottle just fine.


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

Pickle- im too excited for your next update!! :hugs:

KK- aww im glad Willow is doing well! poor thing i bet she isnt a happy bunny about the jabs! the pics of her on fb are so sweet!

Wanabe- as lush as your job sounds it must be hard when thinking of having your own baba! Im on cd6 at the mo, so just finished af and still feelin down but give it a few days and itll pass!

Loulou- aw love you, you must be feeling exhasuted with low iron on top of everything else! i hope your feeling better soon, take it easy!

Girls, ive got a smear booked for next Friday and I o next Sat- dyou think this will be ok? i do wanna keep my appt because they are hard to get and obv r important- i wouldnt have thought it could harm anything- or am i wrong?

Afm- im ok just plodding along taking it day by day. im going to try and take it easy this month and not be too hard on myself. this is the last cycle now though before dh has his sa and we can search for help so fingers crossed. Yesterday our close friends announced they were 16 weeks preggers, bare in mind they had a baby 5 months ago so they could the month after she gave birth! crazy! 


:hugs::dust: to you alll xxx


----------



## Pickletilly

:cry: I hate my body


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- :hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: pickle I am so sorry. I hate it when our bodies play such cruel tricks on us. I know exactly how you are feeling now cos the exact same thing happened to me in November. I tot I got it with all the new symptoms that I got and as soon as I peed on a frer, the witch showed. I felt devastated but now I can laugh about it and soon u will too. Whatever you decide to do is k. Just take good care of u and have faith that it will happen, it is just a matter of time xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Kk glad willow is doing well and measuring on track 

Wannabe it must be difficult to be working in ur work place while ttcing. I am glad that you are enjoying it though 

Pal good to have u back. Do pop in as often as you can to say hello to us and when u do get that bfp, please let us know so that we can celebrate with you and I can go mad on emoticons lol

Loulou tomorrow eek, can't wait for ur update 

Jessie hope u r cool and hope DH ' s sa goes well and u get the result that you are hoping for x


----------



## mirandaprice

Big :hugs: pickle! 

Happy 23 weeks dream!

Pal - yes please do pop in often if you're able. We all love updates, even if not ttc related! 

Jessie - I dont think getting a papsmear will affect anything as far as ovulation goes. Hope your dhs sa comes back good!

Wannabe - working in the infant room must be both rewarding and depressing while ttc. Don't stress too much about bd with your oh, it's always more enjoyable if you can sneak it in ;) and I hate caffeine headaches, hope they don't frequent often!

Loulou - can't wait to find out the gender! 

Dd - hope the m/s is better for you! 

Afm - I ate food that didn't agree with me last night and was up at 3am throwing up and glued to the toilet from the other end :( poor James was hungry and Brett was trying to comfort him but he jus wanted mommy. Feeling tired but better today and thankfully no cluster feeding today!

Hope I didnt miss anyone!

Dropping off some babydust and keeping things crossed for all of you ladies this cycle!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Oh Miranda :( how awful, but glad you are feeling better today! Whatever you ate don't do it again lol

Dream, Have you started buying clothes yet? I couldn't step into a store without buying something...still cant I'm horrible.

Lou, hope that rash has all cleared up for you! I hope you aren't anemic and its just pregnancy tiredness kicking your ass. Although I'd rather nothing be kicking your ass  

Pickle- so many hugs, I was really hoping this was it this time. And I know you were too. It's going to happen and I know we all want it to happen sooner than later. I've been cheering you from day one, and I am not going to stop!! Keep your head up and stay positive darling!

Fairyy- Yes even if its not TTC related drop by and chitter chatter with us! I love knowing all you ladies are doing well.

Jessie- I am sending lots of positive vibes for your hubbies SA. One step closer to nabbing the eggy. Btw meant to tell you I love your wedding dress...it was so sweet and simple, just perfect :)

Wannabe- I know being around all those babies while you are ttc must be hard. I wonder if you could rub one of them on your belly for good luck :) Make sure no one is watching or they make think you are really weird! 

DD- Good luck tomorrow!! You better message me asap! I will be patiently waiting.

Bomma and Minuet- If you are out there, we miss you! Updates :D

AFM- Rand started back to school Monday, so my morning/afternoon routines are a little more relaxed now. And with Willow sleeping through the night about 7-8 hours I am a lot more energized.


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- huge, huge :hugs: lovely! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I would give you an even bigger one in person if I could!

Jessie- I don't see any reason why a pap would interfere with ttc. You may spot some but nothing too bad. I definitely think it's worth getting it done now so that way it's done :) fx'ed for this cycle! 

And holy moly to your friends! That's some quick baby making and kids close together! Idk if I could do it lol. Keep your chin up hun, you will get your lo :hugs:

Wannabe- I'm glad you're falling into a good routine :) it makes things a lot easier to deal with! And I hope you can cure the headaches with an afternoon cup of coffee! That would be an easy enough fix :) the 7 month old sounds sweet :)

Natasha- happy 23 weeks! 

Miranda- that sounds awful! I really hope you know what didn't agree with you so you don't have to go through that again! Feel better hun :hugs: sometimes it's hard being the only parent with booby milk :haha:

Kristi- I hope tomorrow is a better day! :hugs: I am glad to hear that Willow is doing so well :) if you don't mind me asking, do you find yourself expecting something to be wrong sometimes? I know you didn't expect it with Rand and it was a surprise to you after birth, but do you think that has changed the way you think at all, or expectations? I hope I didn't go too far with that! Is Rand happy to be back at school? I know my kids are so excited to go back (sept 3rd, and we are all counting down :haha: ). I know it made it so much easier when I had DS that DD was in school and you get to have that individual bonding time with baby :)

DD- let us know how your scan goes tomorrow! :) I hope you're still feeling a little better!

Afm- thanks you for all of the well wishes ladies! :hugs: I can't wait until tomorrow! My appt isn't until 3pm (us time) so I'll update as soon as I can :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> Pickle- huge, huge :hugs: lovely! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I would give you an even bigger one in person if I could!
> 
> Jessie- I don't see any reason why a pap would interfere with ttc. You may spot some but nothing too bad. I definitely think it's worth getting it done now so that way it's done :) fx'ed for this cycle!
> 
> And holy moly to your friends! That's some quick baby making and kids close together! Idk if I could do it lol. Keep your chin up hun, you will get your lo :hugs:
> 
> Wannabe- I'm glad you're falling into a good routine :) it makes things a lot easier to deal with! And I hope you can cure the headaches with an afternoon cup of coffee! That would be an easy enough fix :) the 7 month old sounds sweet :)
> 
> Natasha- happy 23 weeks!
> 
> Miranda- that sounds awful! I really hope you know what didn't agree with you so you don't have to go through that again! Feel better hun :hugs: sometimes it's hard being the only parent with booby milk :haha:
> 
> Kristi- I hope tomorrow is a better day! :hugs: I am glad to hear that Willow is doing so well :) if you don't mind me asking, do you find yourself expecting something to be wrong sometimes? I know you didn't expect it with Rand and it was a surprise to you after birth, but do you think that has changed the way you think at all, or expectations? I hope I didn't go too far with that! Is Rand happy to be back at school? I know my kids are so excited to go back (sept 3rd, and we are all counting down :haha: ). I know it made it so much easier when I had DS that DD was in school and you get to have that individual bonding time with baby :)
> 
> DD- let us know how your scan goes tomorrow! :) I hope you're still feeling a little better!
> 
> Afm- thanks you for all of the well wishes ladies! :hugs: I can't wait until tomorrow! My appt isn't until 3pm (us time) so I'll update as soon as I can :)

Not too far at all Lou! I am very open to talking about things like this. I know I didn't have an ideal situation happen to me, but I know I was given him for a reason. It really opened my eyes to the stigmata that is placed on children with special needs. That being said, I do think I am very paranoid that Willow will have something pop up. Even though I am drinking in every moment with her there is a small part of me that gets terrified when she does something that I'm not sure is normal. She zones out now and then and wont look at me when I am talking so I asked the ped about it yesterday and it just so happened she zoned while we were talking about it and he said what she was doing was normal and not her having seizures (which sometimes is what is happening when a baby zones out.) he said her "zoning" seemed very normal. It doesn't help that I am a hypochondriac anyways  With Rand he is such a sweet loving child, but he doesn't get into holiday type stuff...opening presents, trick or treating, dying easter eggs, ect, ect that even though I have been a mom for the last 11 years it sometimes doesn't feel that way and I have always felt sort of cheated. I wouldn't trade him for anything so please don't take feeling cheated out of context. So with Willow I am looking at actually having a child who will want to do all those things and I am almost afraid that I will be cheated again. The doctor keeps telling me she's perfect, but I don't take that as comforting, cause to me in his own way Rand is perfect...he is who is supposed to be. I hope that seeing his little sister enjoy things like this will open him up to wanting to enjoy them as well. 

He is happy to be back in school though, he loves being there and I think its cause he is the center of attention lol all the teachers just love him, and the girls that are mainstreamed in his class adore him and just momma bear him. Its cute :)

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow....show the goods little baby Lou!!


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies

Miranda- :hugs: I bet your exhausted! Your poor body! 

KK- Aww thankyou hun! I did love my dress! Im glad youve got into a routine and that Rand is so happy about being back at school, I have to say from you fb fotos you have a beautiful family. He also seems smitten with his baby sister!

Loulou- I cant wait to hear about your scan! Good luck!

Pickle- :hugs: I hope your doing ok!

Afm- Im going to try and relax a bit more this month, i know easier said than done but i just cant carry on being as emotional as this. So im going to keep having regular bd sessions and with the ov sticks but try and have more fun with it all. This month is our 1 year anniversary month so im gonna try and make it more about us. DH sa isnt until 23rd sept so im going to try and not focus on that. We have my best friends wedding this weekend (im bridesmaid) and we are staying at a hotel, the week after we have a party and then we have a whole week away at the coast together so im thinking ill be distracted by all that! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!! :flower:

Let's see if I can remember everyone/everything I was thinking as I read the responses lol...

Pickle - Lots of :hugs: honey. I've had my share of cycles like that also and it's actually "fun" to be in limbo with the "maybe I am pregnant!" feeling but then it just adds to the heartache when you see only one line :nope: It's god-awful! You will get through this though..Give yourself a few days or a week to just cry, sleep, scream, laugh, bark, whatever to just get yourself back to square one again. It's not an easy process but it can't last forever :) The :witch: will get scared away soon enough!!! :hugs:

Kristi - AF was due about the 13th or so (being 30-days) but the spotting/light AF started on the 11th and was off/on for the normal 3-4 days but the weird part is it left and returned for a little while on like cd6. I suppose it could've been IB but it seemed to be too much for that yet a super light AF and I have light AFs lately as it is. I'm not complaining, haha! I've been itching to take a test but then remind myself I'm likely not preggy yet and just going crazy.

Jessie - :hugs: Pretty soon it will be O time again and the whole circle of emotions begin again :haha: Supposedly I am about to O in the next few days already, but I don't really feel like it? I feel different. :shrug:

Miranda - :hugs: Sorry you had such a rough night!! Definitely don't eat whatever it was again!! :thumbup: Poor thing that's no fun for anybody but having a newborn just makes everything more difficult I'm sure (in the sense of having to breastfeed...I obv didn't mean that in a rude way lol babies make things better really!!)

Ciara - Tomorrow is the day we find out right?!!? :happydance: I'm stickin with BOY!! Either way let's hope for happy and healthy :thumbup: 

DD - Hope all is well honey! :hugs:

Natasha - Happy 23 weeks!!!! Wow!! :happydance:

AFM - I've just been feeling different lately. A lot has changed though with my schedule/new job and everything, which is great but it's quite odd about my last AF and I've just been having some "symptoms" (I really didn't want to symptom spot but it always happens). I've been absolutely EXHAUSTED. Yes, my days are longer so less sleep than I'm used to but I am really having a hard time staying awake these days!! I've been having AF-type cramps/twinges since the 11th that come and go :shrug: Sometimes I think I'm imagining it but really I'm not. My tummy has just been sore-to-the-touch. I keep getting "dizzy" for a minute I see spots while getting up too fast from bending over (clean up time). The weirdest thing is I just feel so different. But who knows. I think it's all because of the job really messing with my body, but it'd be nice to get a surprise....Things happen in threes:
1. I got a new job!
2. OH got a raise & bonus!
3. ?????


----------



## wannabemomy37

Sorry that post was meant to be sent last night but OH came over and I got distracted :haha: We had some (amazing!) BD haha sorry if TMI but I totally jumped his bones! Gotta get some in in case I am about to O! CD11 today :thumbup:

Kristi - Rand is a perfect little boy just the way he is, and I'm so glad he has such a loving and caring momma like you! :hugs: It must be different to experience Willow hitting her milestones and everything and I don't think you should worry about anything! You've already got the experience with Rand anyways so I think you'll be more than prepared should anything pop up. I'm sorry you feel cheated out with the holidays and such :hugs: Hopefully Willow will LOVE holidays! :happydance:

Ciara - Good luck today!! I won't be back on till after 6pm (US time) but I'm excited for results!!! :happydance: I hope baby cooperates and is a good little boy! or girl! :thumbup:

Jessie - Wow you have so much going on! When is your anniversary?? Mine is next Thursday!! 1 week from today!!? I think focusing on other things and sneaking in BD when you can is the best option to not make you/us go out of your mind! Things will work out eventually, and if you're able to try to keep track of your CDs then just be more mindful about BD around CD10-15 or before whenever you think you O. It's funny how me and OH had time to BD last night and I was CD10 - we weren't even planning that it just happened so now we have a chance for this month! It seems like you will be busy enough not to let TTC take over :thumbup: Just stay positive no matter what! :hugs:

DD - Good luck at your scan today!! I must've missed you saying that before! Hope your MS is better?


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies!

Kristi- I totally understand what you said and I would never think that you would wish things differently with Rand :) I know how much you love him and he is definitely perfect being who he is supposed to be! :) that being said I think girls naturally tend to get into holidays more than boys and I think you will be able to have that in abundance with Willow <3 as for the worrying, I think it's totally normal anyways, but esp in a situation like yours. I would have to agree with the ped though, I remember my babies just zoning sometimes, my DD more than DS, and it was totally normal :) I think all kids have their own "thing" whether it be a medical or behavioral or even just habitual "thing". My DD was born with 2 heart murmurs and that was scary, esp when she was hospitalized after being given a certain medicine for a respiratory infection. I always feared going through the same with DS but the scares he gave me were infant asthma, an awful seizure when he was about one, and now the fact that sometimes idk if I'm being the best parent I can with his adhd. All in all we all have fears and always will as mommies (it just happens to be our job :haha: ) and regardless of anything else my kids are now both very healthy and loved for being who they are <3 

Rand sounds really, really sweet :) I'm glad he loves school and gets doted on <3 I think all kids need that from someone! Esp when you have more than one lol, mine are both crazy jealous of each other :haha: I'm sure you don't have that issue but I am super glad he has school that he loves and gets to be the sweet, special boy he is :)

Jessie- I think your plan sounds fantastic! Have fun! Distractions are wonderful :) I'm kinda jealous of all this good stuff you have planned, it sounds like so much fun and a great opportunity for some well needed, stress relieving, just because you want to :sex: ! Could you talk to my OH and tell him I could use some of that? :haha:

Wannabe- I'm going to state the obvious here :haha: but if you aren't sure it was af then TEST! no really, do whatever you are comfortable with hun, but I think I would have to know and make sure, and if bfn with all the different stuff going on, I'd work on getting a new dr and try to get an appt. I really hope you get a nice surprise, whether it be soon or at the end of this cycle :) and you get it girl, fun :sex: is the way to go! And idk if there's such a thing as tmi here :haha:

Afm- I'm so freaking nervous/anxious! 4 hrs and 15 mins!!! Idk why I feel so nervous, but hopefully I can calm my nerves soon :)

Lots of <3 and :hugs: and :dust: to you ladies! I'll update later :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

OMG Miranda hope u r k now.

Wannabe I agree with Loulou to test but it is up to you 

Jessie enjoy ur bestie's wedding 

Loulou good luck. What r u secretly hoping for? Can't wait xx

Pickle how r u sweety? Keep ur chin up hun. That bi**h will get what is coming to her soon.


----------



## DD80

Lou - what is it, what is it, what is it?!?!? I'm so excited for you!

Lots seems to have happened here...
pickle! ((((((Hugs)))))) to you my dear! I was so hoping for you. 

Jessie and Miranda- I hope this cycle is it! 

Dream - happy 23 weeks!

My scan went great! Hb was 165, baby was movin it's little nubbin arms and legs all around, placenta in a great place, measuring 8w3d.


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: yeaaaaa DD that is great news xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

oh and DD why don't u get a ticker so that we can know how many weeks u r lol


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ciara you need to update us!!! :flower:

I was all planned to test tonight but OH forgot to bring over the tests :dohh: silly boy! This weekend I def will test though just to figure out one way or another. I had some more goopy/stretchy CM again today, blood tinged a bit (I actually took a pic cuz it was so much and so odd lol) I guess it could be EWCM seeing as I'm CD11 today supposedly but I also realized I had symptoms before this "AF" also - remember I said at 8dpo I had what I thought was IB? I feel that might be true still so would like to find out. I'll plan to expect BFN and just another weird AF but the "I don't know" is getting to me. I'm itching to test!!!
I have been slightly nauseated today also :shrug:
We :sex: again tonight just in case ;) Haha but he doesn't wanna talk TTC anymore :( 
I seriously have AF cramps all day today...Feels like I'm on my period (the exact cramps, definitely noticeable)!?!?! 

Yay DD for a great scan!!! :happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

DD- That is fantastic news! :happydance: I am so thrilled for you!



Side of face and arm

Another side of face and arm

picture of the goods :haha:

a very crudely detailed picture of the goods!

Team BLUE!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Baby is big and healthy :) Dr asked if I was sure I wasn't having twins :dohh: :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

KK - I can't wait til James sleeps 7-8 hrs through the night ;) So great Rand loves being in school, it makes his day a whole lot more enjoyable I imagine - especially if he gets all that special attention ;) I think it's completely normal to worry about a child's development (even without reason), both Rand and Willow are beautiful and unique individuals, and I hope Willow will help Rand to get more into the holidays :)

Loulou - Can't wait for an update!! It's definitely after 3pm now :D

Jessie - My one year anniversary is coming up in September as well! Hopefully this more relaxed cycle will bring you a BFP, and how great it would be to get a BFP for your anniversary! Definitely do try to enjoy your time with your DH, and have fun BD instead of TTC BD

Wannabe - I'll be keeping everything crossed for either a BFP or answers from this wonky cycle! Sorry you OH doesn't want to discuss ttc anymore, I think it really takes a toll on them when things don't happen right away! 

Dream - Hope you and the little mister are feeling good and he's giving you lots of movement to enjoy!

DD - Yay! I'm so happy your scan went great! Love getting to see them move around in the u/s :) 

Pickle and Pal - hope you ladies are alright, bug :hugs: and lots and lots of baby dust your way!

Sorry if I forgot anyone!

AFM - I'm doing well, James is eating good, he's starting to get a little double chin :D I've been enjoying every moment with him :cloud9:


----------



## Krissykat1006

loulou82baby said:


> DD- That is fantastic news! :happydance: I am so thrilled for you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 795555
> 
> Side of face and arm
> View attachment 795557
> 
> Another side of face and arm
> View attachment 795559
> 
> picture of the goods :haha:
> View attachment 795561
> 
> a very crudely detailed picture of the goods!
> 
> Team BLUE!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Baby is big and healthy :) Dr asked if I was sure I wasn't having twins :dohh: :haha:


Yay Team Blue!!! And I bout died at the arrows pointing to weiner and balls, good stuff! :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

Bahaha. I must of posted same time as you. Love the arrows saying "weiner" ;)


----------



## wannabemomy37

:happydance: Congrats Ciara!!! We were right!!! :haha:
Yay for big & healthy!! (altho for your sake I hope not TOO big ;) )

Thanks Miranda - Keep those fingers crossed for me please :kiss:

Off to bed I go. At 9pm. because I can barely stay awake any longer...
These cramps better be because of a little bubbie :baby:


----------



## loulou82baby

Thanks girls! <3 now to just come up with a name we can agree on :dohh: 

Miranda- I'm glad you're doing so good and enjoying James :) I love when they start gaining and get the double chins and little rolls :haha:

Wannabe- I have my fx'ed for you!

Kristi- I had to point it out for my mom and best friend, they had no idea what they were looking at lol. I figured you ladies would get a kick out of it :haha:


----------



## minuet

:hugs: Pickle I'm so sorry that AF played tricks on you! 

I have always had progesterone issues and spotted before AF would show up in full force. This cycle, being medicated, I for once did not spot. 
This got my hopes up though, as AF stayed away for a while, but she showed up today full force. :( 

Take it easy on yourself the next few days and I hope you feel better. 

Everyone - I am still reading with interest all your updates and hoping for some well-deserved BFPs, but am finding it hard to keep up with everything. I guess I need to stop following so many threads. :haha:


----------



## jessieles

Hey Girlies

Loulou- :happydance::baby::crib::blue: Yayyyy a little boy! Love the detailed pics haha! congratulations!!

Wanabe- Ill be waiting for your test results! fx crossed for u!!

Miranda- i loved the pic of James sucking this thumb, so cute! A bfp for my anniversary would be amazing! but im not getting my hopes up!

DD- im soo glad your scan went well! How are you feeling now sickness wise?

Thanks Dream! we had the rehersal last nite so super excited for tomorrow now!


----------



## Dreambaby69

yea :happydance: congrats loulou and welcome to Team blue :blue:. I guessed right haha . Boys are winning in this thread 3 :blue: and 1 :pink: so far. come on DD80. DD what are u hoping for?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ciara - Not gonna lie, the pic with the arrows really helped me know what I was looking at :haha: I find ultrasounds pretty confusing honestly when they are all over the place I can't tell what anything is. Is that normal at all?? I hope I'd recognize my baby!! :shrug:

Thanks everyone - Will be testing tmrw morning!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks for being here ladies. I've had a few days to be upset etc, think it hit us hard this time, and AF is the most painful. We went to doctors today, she was USELESS and kept saying we are young (me 25, him 27) and it normal to not conceive for TWO YEARS. I nearly blurted "I bet you never had to try for over a year, you have no idea!!" So I stood my ground and said we both want to be tested. She was telling me I ovulate on day 14 with a 28 day cycle. I said no, I ovulate on day 19 with a 30 day cycle and she gave me a dirty look and said "and how do you know that?" I nearly cried with frustration. Oh doesn't understand and after when I was saying how she knows nothing he told me to chill out and "you're acting like you know it all" compared to her I DO. I'm so annoyed. Anyway, oh has his pot and we will do that after we start bd again so he's fresh, and I need to go for one on cd5 but that's a Sunday and I can't make it before then so I might be screwed this cycle. I'm about to do research on that. 

Lou team blue! Congrats :) 

Miranda hope you're feeling better

Jess how are you doing? What cd are you on? 

KK you're so strong and the way you handle your son is beautiful. And willow is just lovely :) 

Everyone else hope you're doing ok sorry I can't reply properly I'm fuming at this damn doc for treating me like dirt on her shoe!


----------



## Pickletilly

Ladies I can't go for my cd5 tests as I'm on cd3 and hosp isn't open sat or sun (I need to fast for 12hrs and I've eaten today). But I've been reading and everyone else's story says they go for cd21 tests and then cd5 after :S can I do that?


----------



## mirandaprice

Wow, I'd be fuming over that dr too! Is there anyway to see a different one? 

I've no idea about the order of testing, maybe call and ask? I don't see why it would matter


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: sorry the doc was not very understanding. They say that if the day 5 or day 21 test falls on sunday then u do it the next day. That was what i did .


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks dream. I'm reading that cd6 is too late but some people do it, just with my stop start AF this cycle I'm not 100% sure where I am at this point. Also cd21 testing is based on 28day cycle is it not? Mine averages 30-34 should I get it done a bit later?


----------



## Dreambaby69

i think that i was told to do mine on cd7 and cd 23 i think. can't really remember but they calculated my average and told me. Shame that doc wasn't that helpful. can u ring the fertility to confirm?


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- I am so pissed for you! What a ignorant dr! I think the cd 21 test is meant to be done on 7 dpo, so that's easy enough to figure when you know when you o. Then you should be able to do a cd 5 test if you need to after that cycle. I believe the 7 dpo one is for progesterone (it usually peaks around there and it will indicate if you o'ed and/or have a good progesterone level. The cd 5 does your LH and estrogen (I think, but not positive on that) and should definitely be flexible by a day if you can do it Monday. If I was you I would print out your charts and shove them in her face and tell her you definitely know your body and cycles better than she does! What crap! Not every woman has a 28 day cycle, by some dr's don't listen. Just like mine insisting I o'ed and conceived on cd 11 (which is absolutely impossible but he still doesn't believe me, even after this last scan where he realized this baby is just a big baby and is growing super fast) pure ignorance love, and you may have to fight to get all this done, but don't give up! You can do this :hugs: and if you have to deal with her being a twit again I would ask to talk to her superior and explain politely what an unprofessional twit she is. Keep us posted hun, and if you need some help with a strong backbone, I will lend you mine :haha:


----------



## minuet

Pickletilly said:


> Thanks for being here ladies. I've had a few days to be upset etc, think it hit us hard this time, and AF is the most painful. We went to doctors today, she was USELESS and kept saying we are young (me 25, him 27) and it normal to not conceive for TWO YEARS. I nearly blurted "I bet you never had to try for over a year, you have no idea!!" So I stood my ground and said we both want to be tested. She was telling me I ovulate on day 14 with a 28 day cycle. I said no, I ovulate on day 19 with a 30 day cycle and she gave me a dirty look and said "and how do you know that?" I nearly cried with frustration. Oh doesn't understand and after when I was saying how she knows nothing he told me to chill out and "you're acting like you know it all" compared to her I DO. I'm so annoyed. Anyway, oh has his pot and we will do that after we start bd again so he's fresh, and I need to go for one on cd5 but that's a Sunday and I can't make it before then so I might be screwed this cycle. I'm about to do research on that.

Pickle, I am so sorry you had to endure such an uneducated doctor. Any doctor who knows anything knows that NOT ALL women have a perfect 28 day cycle!!! 
It is a personal pet peeve of mine when ignorant doctors treat us this way. Please, do yourself a favor and FIRE the doctor. Refuse to go to a doctor who will not listen to you. 
You deserve better. You know that the doctor is wrong, she won't listen to you - get rid of her. 
I searched high and low to find a doctor who would listen to me. It is the most important thing when you're trying to conceive. 
You can tell your husband that the doctor is full of baloney. Any normal healthy young couple has a 90% chance of pregnancy within one year, and doctors start treatment and testing after a year without success. 
Your doctor saying two years??? She's off her rocker. *Fire her! *

CD3 bloodwork should be done between CDs 2-4, not earlier or later. CD21 bloodwork is based off the erroneous assumption that women ovulate CD14 - NOT true!
Do not get CD21 ( which is 7dpo) done until you know it is 7dpo. If you ovulate CD19 that would be CD26 for you to get progesterone tested. 
Find a doctor who actually knows how to read charts - like you do - and will do the testing on the correct days. It is absolutely a waste of time to do on the wrong days! 
Your husband needs to understand that since you chart your cycles, you know EXACTLY what day you ovulate, and you do know more than the doctor about that. 
Please do yourself a favor and fire the doctor, finding one who actually knows what she's doing. This TTC stuff is torture, and you deserve a doctor who is a help, not a hindrance. 
It's pathetic you have to fight the medical profession on something so basic, but unfortunately this is very common these days.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pickle - I agree, you should find a different doctor. I'm not sure I know any woman who actually has a 28 day cycle (not on BCP) and/or ovulates on CD14 religiously. I've had this happen coincidentally, but would never say that that's my typical cycle in the slightest. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!

AFM - I tested last night and it was BFN but nothing has changed symptom-wise. :shrug: Gotta wait till my benefits kick in for work and then find a new doctor in the area and all that good stuff. It's okay. My time will come :winkwink:


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> Pickle- I am so pissed for you! What a ignorant dr! I think the cd 21 test is meant to be done on 7 dpo, so that's easy enough to figure when you know when you o. Then you should be able to do a cd 5 test if you need to after that cycle. I believe the 7 dpo one is for progesterone (it usually peaks around there and it will indicate if you o'ed and/or have a good progesterone level. The cd 5 does your LH and estrogen (I think, but not positive on that) and should definitely be flexible by a day if you can do it Monday. If I was you I would print out your charts and shove them in her face and tell her you definitely know your body and cycles better than she does! What crap! Not every woman has a 28 day cycle, by some dr's don't listen. Just like mine insisting I o'ed and conceived on cd 11 (which is absolutely impossible but he still doesn't believe me, even after this last scan where he realized this baby is just a big baby and is growing super fast) pure ignorance love, and you may have to fight to get all this done, but don't give up! You can do this :hugs: and if you have to deal with her being a twit again I would ask to talk to her superior and explain politely what an unprofessional twit she is. Keep us posted hun, and if you need some help with a strong backbone, I will lend you mine :haha:

Thanks Lou :) I've read it's for 7dpo so I think I will go then or a day either side, see when I ov :) you didn't bd before then did you?? Or o? How funny, they just don't like to be wrong. :haha:



minuet said:


> Pickle, I am so sorry you had to endure such an uneducated doctor. Any doctor who knows anything knows that NOT ALL women have a perfect 28 day cycle!!!
> It is a personal pet peeve of mine when ignorant doctors treat us this way. Please, do yourself a favor and FIRE the doctor. Refuse to go to a doctor who will not listen to you.
> You deserve better. You know that the doctor is wrong, she won't listen to you - get rid of her.
> I searched high and low to find a doctor who would listen to me. It is the most important thing when you're trying to conceive.
> You can tell your husband that the doctor is full of baloney. Any normal healthy young couple has a 90% chance of pregnancy within one year, and doctors start treatment and testing after a year without success.
> Your doctor saying two years??? She's off her rocker. *Fire her! *
> 
> CD3 bloodwork should be done between CDs 2-4, not earlier or later. CD21 bloodwork is based off the erroneous assumption that women ovulate CD14 - NOT true!
> Do not get CD21 ( which is 7dpo) done until you know it is 7dpo. If you ovulate CD19 that would be CD26 for you to get progesterone tested.
> Find a doctor who actually knows how to read charts - like you do - and will do the testing on the correct days. It is absolutely a waste of time to do on the wrong days!
> Your husband needs to understand that since you chart your cycles, you know EXACTLY what day you ovulate, and you do know more than the doctor about that.
> Please do yourself a favor and fire the doctor, finding one who actually knows what she's doing. This TTC stuff is torture, and you deserve a doctor who is a help, not a hindrance.
> It's pathetic you have to fight the medical profession on something so basic, but unfortunately this is very common these days.

Aw thanks minuet :blush: I know all of this very well but my oh thinks all doctors are right and I should listen to her. He thinks I'm being stupid and that my charts are wrong. Errrr????? How! He doesn't believe there is a science to everything I do every cycle. In his mind opks are apparently wrong, temp rises, wrong! Doctors, right! :dohh: how can I help him understand?



wannabemomy37 said:


> Pickle - I agree, you should find a different doctor. I'm not sure I know any woman who actually has a 28 day cycle (not on BCP) and/or ovulates on CD14 religiously. I've had this happen coincidentally, but would never say that that's my typical cycle in the slightest.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!!
> 
> AFM - I tested last night and it was BFN but nothing has changed symptom-wise. :shrug: Gotta wait till my benefits kick in for work and then find a new doctor in the area and all that good stuff. It's okay. My time will come :winkwink:

Still time for that BFP :winkwink: thinking of you :dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- my OH is the same way. It's very frustrating! A dr that isn't ignorant can prove that to him. Your 7 dpo test should give a clearer picture that you are right and that twit is wrong! I would also print out your charts and have them handy. Your temps agree with your opk's so there is definitely no confusion there! :)

Exactly my point about the dr's, we definitely didn't bd before cd 11, so unless I'm the virgin Mary, the dr is wrong! They aren't always right, and to be honest I think most of them base everything off of their best guess and won't listen to anything else because they have a high $ education. Don't give up though lovey, there is a dr who will listen! :hugs:

Minuet- that was a fantastic post! Thank you!

Wannabe- I know the bfn doesn't solve the confusion for you and I'm sorry :hugs: I really hope you can find a new dr soon so you can get everything sorted for a super fast, sticky bfp!

Afm- so in my excitement I forgot to add that at my appt I learned I have an anterior, low lying placenta. It's not covering my cervix so I'm not worried, but it definitely explains why I'm not feeling the full on movement! I do feel a lot of movement on the inside, but it's kinda muffled to the outside and not as detectable. It makes more sense now, but I guess I figure if my uterus is big enough for twins :haha: then why can't bubs hang out farther away from the placenta? :) I'm a little nervous with how big he is already but I know that can slow down and even out as I get farther along :)

Have a great day ladies! <3


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 19 weeks Loulou xx

How is everyone Pickle, pal , Jessie, wannabe, Miranda, Kk, Minuet and Bomma? Hope you all r cool and hope I haven't forgotten anyone?


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 19 weeks loulou!

James is hitting growth spurts it seems and I'm exhausted from the constant feedings haha.

How are all you ladies doing, I hope well!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi ladies!
I don't really have much to say but felt the need to update anyways :haha:
I am still having off/on cramping, nausea, headaches, my gums were bleeding after brushing my teeth yesterday and I'm noticing more bumps on my areolas even though OH says they've always been there :shrug:
I really just don't believe that BFN the other night, but at the same time I have to keep in mind that my body does this to me all the time and it could go either way. It's just strange though, I feel very different (and SOOOO bloated!) but at this point my test, even at night, should've been quite noticeable, right? I thought I saw a faint line but just threw it out as I felt like I was looking for something that wasn't really there. 
Obviously I know I should re-test or just wait it out. I'm just feeling so odd lately but then again I feel silly for thinking I might be pregnant even after a light AF. So frustrating! Haha
It's also annoying and disappointing that OH wants nothing to do with TTC anymore like every time I mention something he's just like "don't get your hopes up babe". Which I guess he means well but it's like I just wanna talk to someone about this!!

Happy 19 weeks Ciara!! :happydance:


----------



## Pickletilly

Wannabe my oh says that too. I think it's cause they have to deal with your sadness and their own when you get af. But your symptoms are quite popular with the preggo ladies.. I am crossing my fingers for you.

Lou thank you :) I'm going to book another appointment this week and when I ring up I'm gonna ask if any doctors specialise in fertility, or at least know more than that doofus. 

So what you're saying is your placenta is near the floor instead of the side? Is that right? So bubba could move up and around if wanted?

Miranda, been catching up on your journal, James is so handsome! Sounds tough, but rewarding :hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Hey girls!

Sorry i havent posted in a few days, ive had a few days away with my best mates wedding!

Pickle- im so sorry youve had that stress with your dr! i agree that you should carry on regardless, you know your own body! when i saw mine he made me go for bloods on day 21 of my cycle but because i have 31 day cycles i went on day 24. 

Wanabe- im sorry for the bfn's it does sound like your getting a lot of symptoms though! whats your plan?

Im on cd 11 so dh wants to do everyday this week, im a bit miffed because thursday would be the most important day for me this week to bd but as i hav a smear booked for fri ive read that you shouldnt have sex for 24 hours before?! im still not feeling any more optimistic and am trying to pull myself out of this little downer but hey ho!


----------



## Pickletilly

Just jumping in to say I bd the day before my smear ;) probably shouldn't have but it didn't affect my results, she didn't say anything, and if you weren't supposed to, surely they would tell you that?


----------



## fairyy

:hi: ladies. :flower:

Jessie: If you are going to BD everyday this week then, please don't worry about missing a day in between. You would be totally fine with plenty of swimmers to reach the egg. 

Kerry: Your doctor sounds too stubborn and doesn't want to listen to the details of your cycle. It is very dumb to think every woman ovulate on cd14 and similar stuff. 

Ciara: Congrats on being team blue. :happydance: I guessed it right :happydance: Yay. 

Wannabe: I hope it turns out to be a BFP for you. 

Minuet: Sorry for AF hun. 

Natasha: That was the sweetest thing I heard :hugs:. Definitely I will pop up to notify of my BFP if I get any. AF due around my b'day this time. :dohh:

Kristi, Miranda: I hope you guys are enjoying your time with lovely babies of yours. :kiss:

AFM: Life is better now for us. We are relaxed now. Sometimes I go crazy when I see ewcm but trying to stay calm. I want to unlearn the thing I learned about my body to be completely sane. But I know that is not possible. 

Btw DH's project got extended for one more month. So now we are in Houston for sure till end of September. Chances are he might get next project over here too but in a different location. Not completely sure though. 

Ladies I am about 2/3dpo. I think either I have ovulated on Friday/Saturday. We had sex very late at night on Friday, almost Saturday morning. Since Saturday afternoon I am having some pain on my right boob, below the nipple. It feels like a small lump at certain angles when I touch. I have to sleep carefully too. I never had this kind of pain before. May be it is due to BD.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!!

Thanks for the :dust: girls!! :hugs: I sure hope this is just a shy BFP but I just don't know. I feel like I shouldn't be thinking that at all as I DID have pink/red right when AF was due...It's just so strange that it was actually earlier than normal and whatnot. So now I am wondering if maybe that was my IB?? :shrug: I just don't get it! OH has the tests at his house, good thing or I'd be testing like mad every time I go pee probably. I'm not going to 100% believe anything until next AF is due. OH says "just wait" lol I'm like wouldn't you want to know if I'm 1 month preggo vs 2 months? Silly boy. But I suppose he's right...my pregnancy would go by faster then lol
I definitely want to test using FMU next time I get ahold of a test!! I'm wondering maybe that PM test was just useless because I always drink a ton of water and it was also a Walmart one so I'm not sure sensitivity or whatnot. :shrug:
I have a headache, nausea, exhaustion and serious BLOAT/fat right now, still. Nothing seems to be going away? So perhaps I'm having a phantom pregnancy or something!! :wacko:
The other weird thing is..I'm around O time but I haven't had any signs of O at all; just globs of yellow/gray CM - I took a pic the other day cuz it was just SO much and so unexpected. (Yeah I just looked and I'd be CD15 today..Weird. When we had :sex: the last few times I keep thinking "will it hurt baby?"
:coffee:


----------



## fairyy

How was your last AF Wannabe ? Was it any different then normal AF ? I think you should test.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy - it was super light, barely a "flow" and only lasted 2 days on/off. It was a few days earlier than usual as I typically have 30-32 day cycles and it showed on CD27/28. The only thing that made me think AF and not IB is because it was bright pink/red like it was new. :shrug:

I tested BFN on Friday night, but it was night-time so who knows how accurate that was honestly. I feel so nauseous right now it's not funny :nope: 

Is it possible to only have MS in the evening?? I am usually fine during the day but then at night I feel like I'm going to vomit.
Would it be possible to experience this with me only being like 6 weeks?
My AF before this was on July 15th.

Next time I see OH and get a test in my hand I will test with FMU. This is gonna drive me bananas lol


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- hmm this is true, i think i might bd on thurs now too hehe! :hugs: thanks!

how are you doing? xx


----------



## jessieles

Fairy- im so glad your less stressed and enjoying each other! i hav thought about not ttc but i cant bring myself to stop testing and timing! I really hope you get your bfp xxxx


----------



## Domara

8 days and counting until I can test... If we conceived this cycle dead would be 5/13/15- 13 days before my own 31st birthday


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - maybe go in for a bloodtest instead, if you are in fact pregnant and the pee tests arnt picking it up, a blood test should as they're more sensitive. 

Domora - best of luck, that would be a great edd :)

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Dreambaby69

It is my v-day today. I am 24 weeks today and that means that if I had any complications (God Forbid), they would do everything to save baby. I am so ooooo happy. :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:. How is everyone else. I am currently at the clinic having my glucose tolerance test done xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 24 weeks dream!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy 24 weeks Natasha!! :happydance: What a relief to have gotten to this point!! 

Miranda - I would go in for a blood test but now that I'm working full-time I actually have no time, and Planned Parenthood doesn't do bloodwork (they told me their urine tests are just as sensitive :nope:)
So I'm just gonna wait it out. OH made me promise not to test until AF is due again lol only I'm not sure technically when I'm due on? I doubt it's going to come although I do have AF cramps on/off STILL....And nausea, bloating, headaches...Not making this stuff up lol it's not going away this time!! OH just doesn't want to get his hopes up again only to be let down, but my hopes are already up :haha:

Domara - Wishing you the best honey! Welcome! :hugs:

Ciara - How are things going for you??

I guess next AF would be around Sept 7-9th? :shrug: We will see! 
:coffee:

PS - I did the math out the other day (lol) and if on 8dpo I had IB then that spotting/light AF was at exactly 4 weeks, and today would be 6+1. It also said we would have likely conceived on July 29th which happens to be when I marked "O day?" in my notes, and we had sex for 2 weeks straight before that. Tell me I'm not crazy!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies. Wannabe I think that u should just wait it out for another week and if symptoms persist then test again. I really hope that this is it for u hun x


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- Happy 24 weeks/6 months! :happydance: :blue: :happydance: :blue: :happydance:

I never heard the term v-day before until the other day (other than Valentine's day :haha: ) it took me forever to figure out what it meant! :rofl: I'm going to guess it's a term used more in the UK :)

DD- Happy 9 weeks! Hope you're doing well hun! :)

Wannabe- I wish I could give you answers! It's hard to not know and keep wondering :hugs: do you think your body could just be reacting because you want it so bad? Just a thought, I know our bodies can do some crazy things! I definitely think at least finding a new dr now so you can go when your insurance kicks in would be a good idea. Of course I'm hoping you just have a shy bfp, but I would think it would show any time you tested with any concentration of pee after 6 weeks. I have heard stories where it doesn't though :shrug: idk hun, but I hope you find answers soon! :hugs:

Jessie- keep your chin up love, I know it's hard, but either way you are on your way to answers or bfp! You can't do anymore than what you're doing and you will get your bfp hun :hugs: and I know you aren't supposed to bd for 24 hrs before, but I wouldn't worry about it too much. If they do say anything just tell them you didn't want to miss an opportunity! :)

Pickle- I guess it means something like that. I definitely feel bubs further up more than I feel him down low. When he's low I can just tell he's there but not really feel him if that makes any sense. 

I really hope they'll let you talk to another dr! They can't all be as ignorant as her! Regardless of how dumb she was I'm glad you're going to start testing :)

Pal- I'm glad things are going so well and that DH's contract got extended! Yay! I hope he gets another one really close! What day is your anniversary? I have my fx'ed for you!

Miranda- it can definitely be exhausting! It'll pass before you know it and you'll be chasing James around and still be exhausted :haha: 

Kristi- I hope all is well :)

Sorry if I forgot anyone/anything! 

I've decided to refinish the crib I have, so I've been doing that the last few days. It's hard work but I can't wait until it's done :) I started trying to figure out how I'm going to arrange my bedroom to fit a crib and changing table, it seems impossible at this point :haha: we won't have a nursery until spring when we put an addition on so we have to make it work :) 

Have a great day ladies! I have a busy couple days ahead but I'll stop in and say hi at some point :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Yay 24 weeks!! and Boo Glucose test lol :D Best of Luck Dream!!

Wannabe, I hope that this is just a shy BFP..and even though he wants you to wait till AF is due again, maybe test again secretly at the end of the week ;)

Wishing all you ladies a happy Wednesday! <3


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies , most appreciated xx


----------



## fairyy

Happy V-day Natasha :)

Kristi, your new pic is just beautiful.

Wannabe, are you waiting till next AF to test ? 

Ciara, are you asking about my b'day ! It's on 8th of September. Do post us a pic of that crib when you are done with it. 

Hope you all ladies are fine.:hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Lots of birthdays these last 2-3 months :) Mine is this friday, and my year wedding anniversary is the 7th of September.


Wannabe - some ladies never show positive on pee tests, but will on blood tests; no idea why, but happens to a lot of the ladies on the show "didn't know I was pregnant". Worse case scenario, you wait til next AF should be due, test again, and if positive, you can get a dating scan on an OBGYN office :)

Pickle - did you book dates for your testing?

Jessie - Glad your friends wedding was a good time, I saw some great pictures of facebook! :)

Pal - glad to hear your husbands contract was extended and that his next might keep you guys in the same place. Hope you are enjoying yourself, so nice to see you stopping in still!

loulou - I refinished a glider chair and a changing table, can't wait to see how your crib turns out! They end up being huge projects...my suggestion is if your sanding and staining, plan for it to take a loooong time :haha: I ended up just spray painting the glider, and it was so much quicker and turned out great! I only know what V-day is from this site, haha...I had to google it cause I was thinking Valentines Day too, and I was so confused cause when I first saw the term it was in like January ;)

DD - happy 9 weeks! Hope you're doing well and the m/s isn't so bad anymore!

Hope I touched base on everyone! If not, my apologies. Dropping lots of baby dust!

AFM - This boy is making it very difficult to get things done right now. He went from sleeping ALL the time, to fighting it ALL afternoon. Last night I didn't get him to sleep until after midnight, and this of course included tears of my own as I was exhausted. He's cluster feeding and acting like a little piggy :haha: he just wants to eat and eat and then eat some more. If I'm lucky, he'll sleep for like 20 mins inbetween feedings, and these usually begin anywhere from 12-2pm and ends anywhere from 10pm-12am! He is sleeping longer at night though, so that's nice :) 

I did want to punch my husband in the face last night though, I put James in his bassinet and he was okay, so I went to go to bed and my husband said he'd watch him...and like ten minutes later the kid starts crying and ten more minutes later Brett comes in the room and says "Miranda, he won't stop crying. I tried feeding him but he just pushes the bottle away. and I picked him up but he kept crying" I was so frustrated, I started crying and he has the nerve to say "this is my first baby i don't have any experience, I don't know what to do" - as if I have this wealth of knowledge since I have a vagina. Psh, men. I cuddled James to sleep and brought him into the room with me and slept for 4 glorious hours. I woke up cuddling the breast feeding pillow :dohh:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Kk love ur new profile pic. Stunning xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Aww Miranda bless ur heart. I remember the cluster feeding part and it sucked. Glad u got some sleep in the end though. It will get easier hun, just hang in there xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls! Yeah I am going to try to wait until next AF time (Sept 7th or so I guess?) and re-test if I'm still having symptoms. I have thought that maybe I just want it so bad so I'm making myself this way but I really don't know. This is the one month we weren't even really "trying" although it happened we had tons of sex at the right time :shrug: I would have thought nothing of it if my last AF wasn't so bizarre!! But that, and the fact that I keep having this jelly-like globby CM and no sign of ovulation....and cramping like AF is about to come any moment, makes me wonder, and my hopes are pretty high at this point. Usually after a BFN I just realize it's over and to try again but this time I still don't believe it for some reason and my mind is screaming at me that I'm preggie. :baby: Gahhh! I am going to be completely heartbroken if I'm not, because since I've had it in my mind that I am, we haven't even really had sex at all this month really? And I'd be CD17 today. Haven't really had the urge? :shrug:

In the meantime I will be thinking happy thoughts and tomorrow is our anniversary, 1 year!! :happydance: and this weekend we are going on a mini-vaca to VT (if all goes well).

KK - Willow is so precious in that pic!! :cloud9: Hope all is well. Is Rand adjusting to school okay after that rough day? :hugs:

Jessie - I would just BD whenever you can, regardless if before an exam lol I wouldn't want to miss a chance!!

Miranda - Yeah that's the plan. If I can wait that long, lol. I have also heard of people who never showed BFP on an HPT but did on a blood test so who knows...You would think since I've had chemicals/faint positives I'd show early on an HPT but then again maybe this is a good sign that things are different :) 

I'm exhausted. I am going to make myself crazy looking up other reasons why I'd be having these symptoms if I'm not pregnant, and then head to bed :sleep: 

Hope everyone is well!! :hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

I'm really curious to see if you are or not....you don't have funky cycles do you? It may have been asked somewhere already but I don't remember lol

And yes he is doing much better, thanks for asking :) Were you like :O when you saw I had a son named Rand? Cause I was like :O when I got your friend request LOL!


----------



## wannabemomy37

My cycles have stayed pretty "normal" - 30-32 days, medium flow, cramps, 3-4 days long.
This last one is the only one that's been REALLY weird in the sense that I did have that pink spot on 8dpo (wtf was that?!) then on CD27&28 had more spotting; I honestly wouldn't even consider it a period? I did have cramps on CD27 though like AF was going to be terrible but it wasn't. Makes me wonder if that was true IB or early pregnancy spotting or something. 
I've had "symptoms" in past cycles, I admit, but they always go away when AF comes - mine have gotten stronger since CD27 so that makes me really think it's something else!
I've had this jelly-like globby CM before also, but it's usually only for up to 3 days MAX...This is going on 2 weeks?!
CP is high, firm and closed also (as far as I can tell)

YES!! I was like :saywhat: lol :haha: Is that his full name?? I've never heard it before unless it's like Randall or something, but even that is uncommon in my area. I also came to this thread later than you guys so when I saw all these comments about Rand I was like "umm...?" haha but I think it's awesome!!


----------



## DD80

Lou - a boy! I had a feeling it was a boy! Congratulations!

Dream - congrats on your 24 weeks! I didn't realize that was a milestone...pretty cool! I look forward to it now! Oh, and I don't have a ticker cause I tried to make one and paste it in, but it didn't work. I'm compustupid.  and I think it's a boy. ;-)

Wannabe - you just need to take a test now, girl! I know you're trying to be patient, but I think it's important!

I am 9 w1d today. Morning sickness still going although now I'm back at work. The meds help, but I still have lots of food aversions and nausea. I'm still losing weigh too, albeit at a much slower pace. Up to 13 lbs now. But, At least I'm up and about and eating some stuff.  looking at my Fmla paperwork, dr did diagnose hyperemesis gravidarum, which is what I thought.


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD :flower:how r u? Good to know that the med is working and that u r back to work. 9 weeks already :shock: :happydance:.

Kk glad to know that rand is settling in k. Did I tell you how precious ur profile pic is?


----------



## loulou82baby

Wannabe- Happy anniversary! :happydance: I hope you have a great weekend and all goes as planned :) relax and enjoy yourself! I still have my fx'ed! 

Miranda- men can be so daft :haha: the other day my OH told me he wants the crib on his side of the bed and I asked if he was going to get up change his diaper and bring him to me and he says that's the plan, but I know that will last all of a few days until he gets used to the sound of him crying and he'll sleep right through it :dohh: if he can sleep through our dogs barking then why would he hear the baby? Lol...men!

This project is definitely bigger than I expected but it will definitely be worth it :) i would much rather paint than stain, but I know both are better than sanding lol. I have 1 1/2 of the 4 pieces sanded and I'm on hold for the moment because we have a ton of stuff going on with school meetings and sports, I just want to get it done! ;) 

Happy birthday tomorrow if I don't get on :) I hope you enjoy it and maybe DH will give you an actual break! ;)

Pal- so good to hear from you! Are you guys doing anything for your bday?

DD- I've heard that HG lasts all pregnancy, but can ease up some, I really hope that's the case for you once you hit second trimester! :) I'm sure it's scary to be losing weight, but you will get it back ;) I'm so excited for you and to see if your LO turns out to be a boy :)

Kristi- I'm sorry Rand had a rough day but happy to hear he's better :)

Natasha- thanks to you I will be celebrating 24 weeks :haha: 20 is next week and I'm so excited! 

I also love Miranda and Kristi's profile pics! :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - Happy anniversary! Hope you have/had a wonderful day with your Oh! 

I've no idea about the "jelly-like globby CM" as a symptom, I had increased CM in my pregnancy, but it was more like whitish like around ovulation. (I don't/never have tracked CM though, so I'm clueless on the subject)

Could you have possibly O'd later then you thought? Either way, it should be about time for AF to be due soon? 

I definitely think if AF doesn't come and still have a BFN that you should find a place that will do a blood test or an u/s to check for pregnancy, as if you're not pregnant, there's definitely something odd going on. Good luck though, and fx'd for a BFP!

DD - Oh wow, yuck about having hyperemesis gravidarum! Keeping everything crossed it doesn't remain bad for you and you gain some of the weight back - although baby will get what s/he needs no matter what, just make sure you take your vitamins and eat whatever/whenever you can! M/s is the absolute worst, and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy!

Loulou - Funny story about diaper changing, so James has pooped on me a few times now...I just laugh it off, cause I mean, how else should I handle it? :haha: Well, this morning after I showered Brett asked if I'd ride with him somewhere, so I agreed and got James out of his bassinet and onto the changing table and as I'm wiping his butt Brett peaks his head in the doorway and James projectile poops on my hand :dohh: (I should of known it was coming when I heard the fart) and Brett says "if that was me right now, I'd be throwing up" bahahaha. Poop doesn't faze me any ;) 

He hasn't changed a single diaper since the hospital, he has a poop phobia or something. Or maybe he's still afraid he'll get peed on :shrug:

Sanding takes absolutely forever! I'll post a picture of my changing table so you can see how it turned out, and one of the glider. One I sanded and stained, the other I just spray painted ;)

KK - Willow is so adorable. And I love seeing pics of her and Rand on facebook :)

Hope all you ladies are doing well, where is everyone in their cycles? I always lose track! Lots of baby dust and keeping everything crossed - BFPs are past due!


----------



## mirandaprice

Before pictures of the changing table:


After it was sanded and stained. Don't mind the giant dog, he wouldn't move while I was changing James, so I sent this pic to Brett as James almost peed on the dog :winkwink:




This is the glider (without the chair cushions)


This crib is a dark cherry, so that was my goal with both. The staining I gave up on, it'll just be lighter, haha and the glider is actually pretty close. :)


And for giggles, one of the few pics of Brett and James - Brett was afraid to hold him the first week and a half.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls!! OH is on his way over soon to snuggle for a bit, but I am absolutely exhausted!! :sleep:

DD - Yeah trust me I'm dying to test lol but I do think OH is right that I should just wait, especially seeing as I've had 4 chemicals already - but I keep mentioning it to people at work!! I'm going to be devastated if I'm not!! 
I know it's important to know either way, but most doctors don't do the first appt till 8 weeks anyways and I'm taking vitamins, eating right, exercising, etc. I don't drink alcohol/smoke and I don't eat seafood! I think I'm doing everything right if I am so I'm not worried in that aspect.
What is making you think you're having a boy? That would be awesome if you guessed it right so early on!

Symptoms today: Cramping, globby CM, EXHAUSTION!

Miranda - Happy Birthday tomorrow!! :happydance: I'm not sure if I'll be on because OH and I are going to VT for the weekend, but I hope you have a terrific day!!! Brett sounds too funny/cute - maybe he will give you a break and actually hold and change James for you :haha:

Ciara - I'd definitely put the crib on your side of the bed...He won't be able to feed baby for you anyways and you'll prob end up waking regardless. I could sleep through anything but for some reason I'd be able to hear that cry of a baby (while babysitting this has happened). It's like mother's intuition I suppose? Perhaps guys get that too? :shrug: It's so sweet that he wants to be such a big part of everything though!! Kudos to him!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Sorry I am too tired to reply to everyone :haha: It's terrible how tired I am... :sleep:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Quick update - OH says I can test this weekend!! :happydance: 
And he's forcing me to get to a doctor because apparently I am PMSing really badly (and I usually don't) but I feel myself snapping at him and other people too, and I feel like I can cry any second. I literally feel cramps like my period is coming but still have that globby CM that I've read is a sign - I've also had that before with my chemicals.


----------



## Dreambaby69

:cake::cake::cake::dance::dance::dance::friends::friends:
:friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk:
:juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Enjoy ur day hun xx


----------



## DD80

Dream beat me to it! Lol happy birthday Miranda!! Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## DD80

Thanks to everyone for all the support! I'm hoping that it eases up in the second tri - I've heard about half stories of women who had it go away and half about others who had it the whole time. I'm down 15 now and almost in the 150s. I guess the bright side is, if I gain a normal amount of weight, I'll end up skinnier in the end! Lol I'm such a woman sometimes! 

Jessie - I'm not sure why I think it's a boy...I just do. Since the first week, I just feel it. We shall see what happens. 

Wannabe - when are you testing? This weekend starts today I think! ;-)


----------



## Pickletilly

Happy birthday Miranda! Xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Thank you ladies!

Dd - I hope you're one of the ones where it goes away! I didnt have gh but I did have m/s the entire pregnancy. It came and went, but it never went away 100%

Wannabe - post pics of the tests if you need extra eyes! Fx'd you get a bfp!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hope you had a great day Miranda :hugs:

Afm, spoke to another doctor and he was so lovely, explained cd21 test is indeed for 7dpo and I should go for my cd5 one around cd2-4. I feel much better getting confirmation on what I already knew lol. We are going away tomorrow to see my gorgeous (talking now! Eek) niece for a day, and then off for a 4 day break beside the seaside. I have been so stressed at work so this will be a great getaway and coincidently it's the week leading up to my ovulation (Friday-ish) so yippee. 

Does anyone suffer from constant blemishes? Ever since I was a teen I've had mild/moderate acne, it calmed down when I got on the pill and cleared all but the lower part of my face. Since I got off the pill my chin area has been horrendous. Nothing helps it. I've just bought some mineral make up with zinc in and I've been prescribed something topical (as TTC) and I'm hoping this helps. I'm aware it's partly a hormonal imbalance but it doesn't just come around AF, it's constant. I feel so ugly :( just wondering if anyone else has had this experience when stopping the pill?


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- I have had it since I got pregnant with the m/c between my kids! It's awful and it's usually only the lower part of my face. It has to be something with hormones because it's 10× worse since I've been pregnant with this one! I've tried everything over the counter, makeups, lotions, face washes, toners, alcohol, peroxide, toothpaste, endless washing...and nothing helps! I haven't been to a dermatologist because I didn't have insurance forever but that has to be my next step. I HATE it and it makes me feel so awful about myself! Sometimes I can't figure out why my OH would want to look at me! I've been trying to do some research because I started getting dry patches in my hairline right above my ears and I came up with something! Suborrheic dermatitis I think is what it's called, but it matches what I have going on. I just have these patches of acne that will not go away and it's not like a pimple here and there, it's patches of several of them. I've been trying to follow advice for what to do if that is it and it seems to be helping a little, but not enough. If I can't cover it with makeup then it's not ok! Let me know if you come up with anything and I'll do the same :hugs:

And yay for a fun weekend! ;) get yourself some loving!

Wannabe- have fun and fx'ed for the test!

Miranda- that was hilarious! :rofl: Blake used to do a lot of projectile pooping and you could guarantee to get peed on almost every diaper change :haha: it doesn't last forever, so hopefully Brett will put on his big boy pants and change some diapers for you ;)

You did such a great job on the furniture! How beautiful! Very impressive :) now I'm also going for a cherry to match my bedroom set, so if my stain isn't right (it better be after all this work! Lol) would you recommend spray paint? I know it's a heck of a lot easier lol. I also have a changing table to do but that will be easier than the crib :) I just want to be done so I can post pics for you ladies! :)

And I love the pic with your pup in it! I totally get them getting comfy in non-convenient places, my lab does it all the time :haha: tell Brett he's not going to break James! They're fragile, but not that fragile :haha: Keith better not be scared to hold this LO, but I guess if he is I'll have to break him in gently (or not :haha: ) :)

DD- I really, really hope the HG goes away for you! I know a healthy baby is worth anything, but i hope you get to enjoy some of your pregnancy :hugs: and I kinda see the weight thing the same as you. Everyone but my dr seems concerned I haven't gained yet and the way I see it is I started this pregnancy at 140 which is 15-20 lbs more than my "normal" weight, I eat when I'm hungry and take my vitamins and the baby gets what he needs :) I'm not worried about it and it should be easier to shed the lbs after :)

How's everyone else?

Afm- still sanding lol. Having issues with my insurance not covering my bills and the 25 ppl I had to call yesterday had no answers. Ordered organza bags for my best friend's baby shower favors and they came in the wrong color :dohh: on top of this I've been doing the school orientations and since this is Sarai's first yr changing classes they thought it would be a good idea to run through a 2 hr drill of us changing through all her classes and running to her locker in between. Can I ask why the classrooms have to be so far away from each other :haha: she fared well, I did not lol. I'm done complaining now :) but...Sarai is supposed to start soccer practice on Tuesday and got her soccer ball stuck in a tree today. In an attempt to get it out she threw a 7 foot long broken piece of wood trim up at it and it fell and stabbed her in her predominant foot :( luckily it hit between her last two toes and didn't break a bone or anything, but it's a hole that can't be stitched and she's pretty swollen. She still has hopes of playing soccer (she's been very brave and tough) but I think her coach will say no :( poor honey!

If you're made it through this book then kudos to you! :haha: have a great night ladies :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

I get pimples still. Hormones reak havoc! My skin actually cleared up off bc...pregnancy has brought on new acne though

Loulou- the spray paint I used was rustoleum its called kona brown I think. It's a bit more reddish but it's close to dark cherry :)


----------



## DD80

Lou - I wish your daughter a speedy recovery! Man, what a crazy accident! I'm sure she will be back playing in no time! 

Pickle - after going off the pill, I had major trouble with my skin. I went from no blemishes really and dry to lots of pimples and oily but dry...it seemed impossible! I also had a ton of blocked pores and blackheads! I had to completely change my products. Here is what worked for me : 1) switching to a mild, natural soap with Dead Sea salt (I have the brand "ein gedi," but any good soap without sulfites and fillers will work), 2) use alpha hydrox every day to naturally exfoliate, and 3) use a good lotion on top of the hydrox that is free from parabens (I use 40 carrots for now). I had to do that for a few months before I was able to stop the hydrox. Now I use it only when I feel I need it. I also use some serums before my lotion now for more hydration and a pore cleaner mask every now and then. I also have a mud mask that I use sometimes which I really like. I mix the mud with water, little raw honey, and rose water.

Oh, and it is also important to watch your diet. Eat lots of good fats, take your fish oils, and a good multi. Good fats and lots of veggies and fruit are so important for balancing hormones.


----------



## jessieles

Hiya girls hope you are all ok!

Miranda- the furniture looks fab! I hope you had a lovely birthday and got spoilt rotten!

Wanabe- I really hope you get some answers soon, it cant be fun not knowing what is going on! and to not get your hopes up bust be hard!

DD- I really hope you feel better soon and can start to enjoy your pregnancy!

Pickle- im glad that your have a better dr on the case, enjoy your seaside break, a nice relax will be good for you!

Afm- this has been my fertile week and I dunno whats changed in me but I have done no opking, ive completely stopped taking all my minerals and vitamins, its like ive given up, I just cant bring myself to be bothered! I know they can be wrong now and again but according to FF my o day was yesterday, (Saturday) we bd'd on Monday, thurs, fri and today so weve still tried to bd as much as poss but ive kind given up hope! we are off to cornwall tomorrow in a caravan by the coast until Friday so im looking forward to some quality time away!


:hugs: and :dust: to you all xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Jessie- it sounds like your brain is telling you that you need a break! We can only endure so much before we need a break to refresh and be able to carry on :hugs: I hope this unintended break does wonders for you and brings you a surprise bfp! You never know love and I will keep my fx'ed for you! I hope you enjoy your relaxing time away with your DH and you really get to enjoy yourself without worrying about ttc business. I am sending tons of positive vibes your way and tons of :dust: HAVE FUN!!!! :hugs:

Miranda- thank you! Now I am totally confident that I can make something work for this furniture :) I had to take a break from sanding as I was getting a bloody nose from being dried out, but work will resume today or tomorrow :)

DD- I am going to have to look into what you have mentioned! You always have such great advice! :) it's so funny that acne gets associated so often with teens, but look at all of us adults that struggle. I struggle way more now than I ever did as a teen! Looking back this makes hormonal changes as a teen look like a walk in the park :haha:

Thank you for the well wishes for Sarai. I think she will heal up nicely as she's very good about letting me clean it up and adjust her bandages for what she's doing :) yesterday we had a big water slide out for the kids and I had to resort to gauze and duct tape :haha: it was cheetah print tape so she was happy and it worked really well! :)

I hope you're feeling ok! :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Loulou - happy 20 weeks! Halfway through!! Glad Sarai is healing up nicely!

Dd - I'm gunna have to look into your regime as well. My skin has dried out so much since birth and the blackheads are ridiculous! 

Jessie - hope you enjoy your time away with your dh! Sometimes our minds/bodies know whats best for our own sanity. A much needed break is probably very welcome! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 20 weeks Loulou :happydance:
Glad sarai is getting better. Just out of curiosity, how do you pronounce her name :blush:.

Jessie I am going to echo what the ladies have already said, maybe all u need is a break and BOOM. ...BFP xx

Pickle hun , how are you?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls - Looks like I've missed a lot. I will read everything and comment individually a little later. We just got back from VT now and I am exhausted, I barely slept the entire time :(

Test was stark white BFN with FMU on Saturday. Nothing else has changed. 

The end.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pickle - So glad you found a helpful doctor!! Some doctors think they know everything but sometimes we just know our bodies better than anyone else!! I can't speak much about pimples but I used to get them around AF time pretty badly but lately *knock on wood* my skin has been pretty clear?! I don't use any exfoliater or anything :shrug:

Ciara - I hope Sarai is healing nicely, and it's nice that they had a trial run of going through the classes. I think I remember doing that also, actually, and it came in quite handy. Let's hope she can get back to playing sooner rather than later!! She sounds tough like her momma ;)
Happy 20 weeks!!! :happydance:

Jessie - I agree maybe your brain is telling you not to worry this cycle and just see how things happen on their own! It definitely sounds like you've done enough BD at the right time, so hears to hoping you get that BFP soon!! :dust:

DD - I really hope the sickness eases up...Have you found anything that helps, even if it's just a little bit? I heard cinnamon candies can help with nausea...Or ginger candies also. Certain smells supposedly mask the yucky smells that set you off...I'm not sure if any of them would help with HG but I wish you the best!! :hugs: 
Are you 10 weeks today?? :happydance:

AFM I'd be 7 weeks today. I'm wondering if I should try diluting my pee because of the Hook Effect? Any experience with this? It'd be interesting to know if you preg ladies would still get a BFP or not seeing as your HCG levels must be quite high by now?
Starting to think I am losing my mind. Keep reading stories about people whose doctors didn't believe them because they tested BFN all along and then they go back once they start feeling movements/kicks and ta-da there's a baby! :shrug:


----------



## mirandaprice

I tested at 10 weeks out of anxiety and had two lines still...although fainter then my original bfp, still visible.

But some ladies start getting the hook effect pretty early on..so I dunno if my experience is helpful or not


----------



## mirandaprice

I tested at 10 weeks out of anxiety and had two lines still...although fainter then my original bfp, still visible.

But some ladies start getting the hook effect pretty early on..so I dunno if my experience is helpful or not


----------



## Krissykat1006

When I was around 7 weeks I went to one of the healthcare expresses we have in town and had them draw my blood for a pregnancy test, took about 5 days to get the results but at least it was a def yay or nay. And it cost me $40 I think cause I had no insurance.


----------



## wannabemomy37

I need to figure out how to be able to go to the docs for bloodwork and not have to take time off work...
Then I'm going to feel ridiculous if I'm not pregnant this entire. freaking. time.
I might need a mental eval after all of this is sorted!!

God I feel nauseous tonight, worse than other days/nights...:nope: Also been noticing pinching feelings in my nipples and my throat is getting sore. I also have cold sores on my tongue :nope: Hopefully I'm not getting Strep and this all results in :baby:

If not, Lord help me...:cry:


----------



## mirandaprice

I just realized I double posted earlier - sorry about that ladies!

Wannabe - whether a bfp or bfn it would be good to get solid answers. I can only imagine how frustrated you must be. Big :hugs:


----------



## DD80

Wannabe - did I miss you testing this weekend? I hope all so ok. (((Hug))) I took a test at like 6 weeks and my test line was waaaaaay darker than my test line. And my hcg was super high...I was doubling every 26 hrs or something. Test! And am 10 weeks today! Good memory! I'm officially a fetus carrier! No longer an embryo! Lol

Jessie - just take this time to relax. I took a few months off and it was a really nice break. 

Lou - happy 20 weeks! Halfway!

The MS is ok...the zofran really helps. I've been able to eat more and more variety, which is nice. I even gained 1.5 lbs (maybe cause I barely poop..tmi, but lol). Of course, it all worries me because does that mean all is ok with the baby? I hope so... 

I see the new ob on Monday afternoon. I'm hoping he tries the Doppler or something. I like frequent updates! I watched this "I didn't know I was pregnant" about women who just didn't know they were having twins (they knew they were pregnant) and this one woman decided she could do a birth at home, totally unassisted...she never went to an ob or midwife...I'd be going crazy! Plus, that's some serious balls to just be like, oh, I can do this alone. Who's does that?!?

And finally, I hope you all find some relief with the skin care regime. I also sometimes use rose water as a toner or a mychelle product that is like a mist product that helps tone/slightly exfoliate every now and then. I try to keep it simple and natural. And with the alpha hydrox...I started with 2/day for like 2 weeks, then just did it once per day for awhile, then went to 2-3/ week, then off completely. Point is, watch you skin...if you need more moisture, buy a night cream and use it during the day, if you need less, use something lighter. I only wash my face 1/ day now and it's fine.


----------



## loulou82baby

DD- happy 10 weeks yesterday! :) I'm glad you're able to keep some stuff down now! And big yay for fetus stage! :happydance: I would just mention it to your ob about the weight and see what they say. I've actually lost a couple lbs since the last time I went (idk how!) and I will definitely be asking at my next appt. I think expected weight gain by now is about 10 lbs so I'm going in the wrong direction! I'm sure all is fine though and they will definitely let you know if they're concerned :hugs: and not being able to poop sucks! I was so regular in first tri and now it's like every few days :dohh: :haha:

Natasha- Happy 25 weeks! :) I hope you're feeling ok! :) her name is pronounced Suh-rye (I hope I did that right, I'm crap with that stuff!) ;)

Wannabe- big :hugs: I'm not sure what to say! I really hope you are preggo and your body isn't just tricking you! I never tested past 16 dpo (maybe a couple ic's after then) but I didn't experience the hook effect and my test line was way darker than the control at that point. Idk lovey, try getting a blood test and if it's positive you can celebrate, if negative we're all here for you! :hugs:

Miranda- how are you and James? Has Brett changed a diaper yet? :haha: I can't believe your little man is almost a month old! Time flies!

Kristi- how's miss Willow? And how is Rand getting on with school?

How are the rest of you ladies doing?

Afm- thank you for the well wishes for Sarai! :) you are all so sweet! She's doing well and healing nicely :) she was able to start soccer yesterday so she's super happy! Actually I have to go pick her up from practice now lol. Idk if I'll be on tomorrow, it's Blake's bday and I have a bit to do :)


----------



## DD80

Lou - I will mention it to him. I have lost 15 since about week 6, so I was happy to level out/gain a bit. I've been working so hard to eat enough. I should make a list of things I need to discuss with him. I'm glad your daughter is doing better!


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou82baby said:


> DD- happy 10 weeks yesterday! :) I'm glad you're able to keep some stuff down now! And big yay for fetus stage! :happydance: I would just mention it to your ob about the weight and see what they say. I've actually lost a couple lbs since the last time I went (idk how!) and I will definitely be asking at my next appt. I think expected weight gain by now is about 10 lbs so I'm going in the wrong direction! I'm sure all is fine though and they will definitely let you know if they're concerned :hugs: and not being able to poop sucks! I was so regular in first tri and now it's like every few days :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Natasha- Happy 25 weeks! :) I hope you're feeling ok! :) her name is pronounced Suh-rye (I hope I did that right, I'm crap with that stuff!) ;)
> 
> Wannabe- big :hugs: I'm not sure what to say! I really hope you are preggo and your body isn't just tricking you! I never tested past 16 dpo (maybe a couple ic's after then) but I didn't experience the hook effect and my test line was way darker than the control at that point. Idk lovey, try getting a blood test and if it's positive you can celebrate, if negative we're all here for you! :hugs:
> 
> Miranda- how are you and James? Has Brett changed a diaper yet? :haha: I can't believe your little man is almost a month old! Time flies!
> 
> Kristi- how's miss Willow? And how is Rand getting on with school?
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies doing?
> 
> Afm- thank you for the well wishes for Sarai! :) you are all so sweet! She's doing well and healing nicely :) she was able to start soccer yesterday so she's super happy! Actually I have to go pick her up from practice now lol. Idk if I'll be on tomorrow, it's Blake's bday and I have a bit to do :)

Thanks Loulou xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

DD & Ciara- :hugs: Thanks for checking in. 
I am still testing BFN this weekend and tonight also so I am pretty much convinced my body sucks, once again, and all of this was some cruel joke.. :nope: I'm just so damn confused and annoyed - Maybe I do want it so super bad that I am just imagining things or making my body do funky things since I think about babies 24/7. I even dream of babies. It's depressing that my body does this to me. It's one thing to get a BFN/AF but it's much worse to get textbook symptoms for 7 weeks and THEN get BFN :cry:
I guess I just want AF to come here then so I can figure out next cycle and whatnot. I kindof don't even care anymore at this point. I need to just give up and forget about all of this TTC stuff and just enjoy me and OH time while we still have it... :shrug:
I just feel like I am losing my mind, honestly. Certain things I can see how I can exaggerate like nausea, headaches...that happens to me all the time, but spotting at 8dpo and again at what would be 4 weeks and no real AF? I can't just "make that up" so why does my body do this to me?? I even have a bloat bump under my bellybutton that I noticed today. 

Ciara - So glad Sarai is feeling better and was able to play soccer like she wanted to! 

Jessie, Pickle, & Pal - How are you girls doing with this TTC crap? (lol sorry) What CDs are you girls on and stuff? Hope you are all well!! :hugs:


----------



## DD80

Wannabe - i know you want this very badly, and that's very normal. There were many months I got a bfn and I was so sad...i felt like such a failure. We took a break from February to June and what I noticed was that I was probably fertilizing, but not implanting during the months we were trying. My pre menstrual symptoms were so much different when we were trying...it was weird. My boobs were always swollen during the time we were trying, but never when we weren't. I had pinching, cramping, food aversions, slight nausea, and headaches when we were trying, but really nothing when we weren't...it was a big eye opener. And when talking to my dr, he said that there are symptoms of implantation. It just confirmed what I was noticing. My point is, perhaps you just didn't implant this month and that's why you had all the symptoms. Just keep your head up - I know it's hard, but it will happen for you.


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 25 weeks dream! And happy 10 weeks DD!

I'll reply to everyone later. I've been reading, but havnt felt well...been fighting a bug that finally peaked and broke today.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks Miranda. Hope u feel better soon and kisses to James xx


----------



## DD80

Feel better Miranda!!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi my favourite ladies! 

These weeks are going fast, I'm not sure where everyone is but, happy preggo # week ladies! 

Lou I'm glad your girly is healing well, must be so frustrating for her:dohh:

Jess sometimes all we need is a cycles break and we are ready to go again. Fingers crossed for a surprise BFP :hugs:

Dream I'm ok thanks :) plodding along. how are you doing? 

Miranda that sucks, hope you get better really soon :hugs:

Wannabe I think you need to go get that blood test done, pull a sicky or something. We all have to go to the doctors sometimes, nobody should question you and if they do just say it's to change your bcp ;)

Dd hope you're doing well! :thumbup: I will look into rose water.


Afm, got back early this morning and we both feel dreadful. We climbed beacons every day and didn't eat well yesterday, no dinner last night and a 5hr drive home. I think we are both just so drained and it's hit us in the form of flu symptoms. On cd18, I'm pretty sure my opk was pos yesterday morning, I forgot it and checked after about half hour, looked very nearly as dark as control. Forgot to test again, my therm is on it's way out and has been beeping like it's about to die. So I'm not sure if my temps are correct, they are strangely low. Also left it in the car so I couldn't temp this morning, so crucial after a pos opk for me :dohh: so I'm not sure where I am!! Anyway we fell into an eod bd naturally so atleast I have that :)

I will do my research on these skin care products! Thank you :)

Hope you're all well, I've missed this thread :hugs::hugs::hugs: :dust:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: welcome back pickle. I am glad that you are in such a positive mood :thumbup:, I luv it :happydance:. Hope u and OH feel better soon. Eod sounds great at least u've got all bases covered. Really glad to have u back, we missed you too on this thread xx


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies! I miss you all! Sorry I've been so busy and had little time to get on here, but I've been reading :hugs:

Pickle- you're bases are covered lovey! I hope you and your OH feel better soon! :hugs: you definitely sound like you need a solid rest and sleep, get to it ;)

Miranda- I hope you feel better soon hun! :hugs: fx'ed the bug stays away from James!

Wannabe- I agree with DD and I definitely think it'll be worth looking into for you. At least you will get a piece of mind knowing what is going on :hugs: I know it'll be tough with work, but I also know you will work it out for your rainbow! Big :hugs:

How are the rest of you ladies? Doing well I hope! <3

Afm- just crazy busy! I snuck a nap in yesterday (which was fantastic since I don't sleep well anymore :) ). I miss all of you ladies and if I go more than a day from here it feels like forever! 

Not too much to report here, my dd is healing very nicely though :)

Have a great Saturday ladies and if anyone can, please have a glass of wine or something for me ;)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi ladies - Just popping in for a quick update post:

I had a headache last night and now I woke up and still have it...:nope:
I still feel nausea at night time, pretty noticeably.
Still have AF-type cramps although they seem to be few and farther between
My CM has been more of just lotiony white but I do still occasionally get that globby snot-like clear/yellow at times (not as often/much as before)
My nipples have been feeling sharp needle-like pricks in them randomly
My lower abdomen (below my bellybutton) seems to have excess bloat and is tender/sore to the touch?? 

Next AF would be due any day now I think. I guess Tuesday would make me 8 weeks so expected then or a few days later perhaps?

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Fingers crossed u get a clear bfp soon Wannabe. Good luck hun xx


----------



## loulou82baby

Pal- I'm pretty sure your bday is either today or tomorrow, so...Happy birthday! :happydance: hope you have/had a great day hun!


----------



## fairyy

loulou82baby said:


> Pal- I'm pretty sure your bday is either today or tomorrow, so...Happy birthday! :happydance: hope you have/had a great day hun!

Yes, hun it's tomorrow. Thank you :) :hugs:DH is not going to office tomorrow :happydance: We will spend some time together, may be go somewhere :) Sad part is AF is here :dohh:

Hope you all are fine. I will reply to you may be day after tomorrow. Miss you all :hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

Hope you are all well

Pickle- Nice to have you back! Get some rest, it sounds exhausting! What cd are you on now?

Pal- I hope you have a lovely birthday and the dh spoils you!

Miranda :hugs: i hope the bug doesnt stay long!

I am home now from a lovely week away with the dh, did lots of eating, walking and resting! it did get my mind slightly off ttc but seeing lots of couples with babies has made us even broodier, my af is due in 5 days! im very much trying not to symptom spot or think too much!

:hugs::dust: to you all!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pal - I hope you have a lovely birthday and get some quality time with DH!! Too bad you have AF but hope you can still enjoy the day/each other!!

Miranda - I hope you are feeling much better!! Tummy bugs are terrible, ugh! I couldn't imagine being so sick with a newborn at home too....I hope James escaped the bug somehow! Rest & fluids I suppose... :hugs:

Jessie - Oh that's great that you had a nice time and tried to get your mind off TTC! I know it's pretty much impossible sometimes, especially with babies everywhere lately! Someone at work just said "Wow I think there's a baby boom" and I'm like "Yeah...Where's my baby? :nope:" It's so sad that I have to make everything negative these days, but really...Some people don't even try/want a baby and get pregnant and then there's girls like us that are TTC forever and nothing happens...:hugs: I'm hoping you get a surprise BFP!! If AF doesn't come, when do you plan on testing? It seems you and I are pretty much on the same schedule this month (more or less) because I'm expecting AF any day this week...

Pickle - Definitely sounds like you and DH need some rest!! :hugs: EOD is wonderful, especially if you didn't "plan" it and it just happened to be like that! That means you are enjoying each other and have a better chance!! I've read that having orgasm during BD actually helps bring the spermies up into the right place, so just relax and enjoy each other!!

Ciara - So glad you got a nap the other day! Everyone needs naps sometimes!! I actually slept ALL day yesterday (and last night)...Think I was sick or something?

Natasha - Hope all is well with you!! How are you feeling?

Kristi - How's everything for you?? Hope all is well!!

Hope I didn't forget anybody/anything! :hugs:

AFM - I literally slept ALL day yesterday, as I woke up with a migraine and just felt sick to my stomach. Right after eating I swore I was going to vomit but luckily I didn't. I barely ate anything as I just wasn't feeling great at all. I then managed to sleep ALL night last night also. I still feel super sick/nauseated this morning too so maybe I'm coming down with something? :shrug: I do tend to get migraines before AF and I'm due any day now, so maybe I am about to come on....Who knows anymore! Just waiting to see what ends up happening. I still feel like a crazy person since I am still having symptoms and they are only getting stronger, but I am trying SO hard to just prepare for AF, as if I'm not nearly 8 weeks then I am not preg because we hardly had sex this past month at all - wasn't in the mood and also didn't want to chance it if I was prego. My cervix still feels closed and firm also, so we will see. :coffee: I'm so done with this waiting game.

DD - I know what you mean about seeming to fertilize yet not implant on some months, and I do believe that's where I've had chemicals in those months, and the symptoms disappear when the bleeding starts. This time just feels SO different to me. I must be losing my mind, honestly. So many things point to :baby: except the most important - no BFP :shrug:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 21 weeks Loulou :happydance: xx

I am fine Wannabe and super thanks for asking. Baby is getting bigger and heavier so I am aching all over but I really can't complain. Hope the witch stays away from u hun xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 11 weeks DD :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:cake::cake::cake::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::fool: 
:fool::fool::juggle::juggle: :happydance: 
Happy Birthday hun, have fun xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I am finally down to double digits (less than 100 days to EDD). I am so happy. Pointless thread but just tot I would share. ....Next stop 3rd tri next week :happydance:.


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

Dream- eeeek! on countdown now!! :hugs::happydance:

Wanabe- it is pretty hard to stop thinking about ttc! i dont even know what day i actually od as i didnt test, it was meant to be saturday which would make me 10dpo. im trying so hard not to think about it or symtpom spot. the only odd thing for me this month is saturday just gone, (7dpo) i had terrible nausea and cramps all day and night, it was our anniversary, i was so annoyed as we stayed in a hotel, i couldnt eat anything as i thought i was going to be sick, it eased off sunday night, then yesterday and today i just cant stop burping! i still feel slightly nauseas but not as bad as the weekend, i know deep down i wouldnt have this so early on but im trying very hard not too let it play with my mind!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - FX that it was implantation you experienced on 7dpo!! I also had a day where I felt extremely nauseated, dizzy, etc super randomly and it left as quickly as it came! The lady at Olive Garden asked my OH if I was pregnant since I had to run to the bathroom and had to get our meals taken home! I'd have to look back as to when that was for me, but I thought it was worth sharing. Best of luck to you!!

Lots to celebrate today!! :happydance:

Happy Birthday, Pal!
Happy 21 weeks Ciara!
Happy 11 weeks DD!
Yay for double digits, Natasha!! 

AFM - I am starting to get pretty crampy on/off. My CM is still super stretchy and globby (even OH was shocked lol) We tested last night and think one had an evap line and the others were definite BFN. I need to just convince myself I'm out and AF will be here sometime this week. I'd be on CD30 today also, so just assuming she's right around the corner :nope: Still pretty nauseous today too though so who knows :coffee:


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 21 weeks loulou!
Happy 11 weeks DD!

Yay for double digits dream!



Jessie - the excess burping is the first symptom I had with my bfp! I hope this is it for you! 

Wannabe - so sorry your body is still confusing you! I hope you either get a bfp or AF soon so you can either continue forward or move to the next cycle. I can't imagine how stressful this all must be for you!

Pickle - hope you're doing well, glad you've been able to fit EOD, even if by accident.

Pal - Happy birthday! I hope you have a great day! Having AF is a huge bummer, I've been having pp bleeding for both my birthday and anniversary, so I completely sympathize!

I feel like I'm missing someone/something! If I am, I apologize, my sleep deprived memory is crap haha.

I'm actually back at work part time for my uncle, and pretty unhappy about it. But it's only 15 hrs a weeks, so at least it's not all day shifts. James is with my aunt today and tomorrow while I'm here, and Brett is watching him thursday. I in a way welcome the break though, as I'm exhausted and he's stubborn and wont go to sleep half the time anymore.

I feel like I jynxed myself when i was bragging about how good he was and how much he slept, cause now he refuses to sleep and eats like a cow haha. Good news is he's now 22inches and weighs 9lbs4oz. My big boy :)


----------



## jessieles

:happydance::flower::cake::dance::wine: Happy Birthday pal!

Happy 21 weeks loulou

Happy 11 weeks DD

:hugs:

Thanks Miranda! I hope to god its a sign for me but we all know how this tends to go haha! James looked gorge in the last pic you put on facebook! Aw love you, your back to work pretty soon! but like you said 15 hours isnt too bad and hopefully you'll get a break haha!

Thanks Wanabe for sharing! I hope you get some answers soon!:hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Well I started spotting (brown/dark red) yesterday only when wiping. It never reached my pantyliner even! I was so sure I was out and then it's completely gone this morning so far?? I think my body is super confused.

How common is this "light period" stuff when AF would really be due? I would have been exactly 8 weeks yesterday, just as I spotted at exactly 4 weeks too...?? Going to make a thread about it in first tri I think. I have no clue why I'd still get a BFN though. OH swears the line we did see was an evap. Even so, it was super light. Wouldn't it be blazing positive by now?? :shrug:

I'm losing my mind!!


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: girlies!

DD-Happy 11 weeks! I hope you're feeling better :)

Natasha- Happy 26 weeks and double digits! I have a little over a month lol :) I'm glad you're doing good and I know those aches and stretching can be uncomfortable, put your feet up when you can :)

Jessie- the best cycle I had was not knowing exactly what cd or when o day was, it was so much less stressful (and ended in bfp), I hope the same happens for you! Early symptoms are possible, just usually aren't too noticeable for ladies that don't know their bodies/tww symptoms. I have my fx'ed for you and the burping I still have now! Even water causes it lol. Fx'ed! 

Wannabe- my heart goes out to you hun! I can't even imagine how you're feeling, frustration can't come closing to describing I'm sure :hugs: I really think a trip to the dr for a hormone level check is a must for your sanity. Have you ever had your thyroid checked? An imbalance in hormones can cause light/absent af along with a huge array of other symptoms. I really hope you can get some answers soon so you can stop wondering :hugs: 

Miranda- James is growing great! :) hopefully he'll let you get some much needed sleep very soon :hugs:

Pickle- how are you hun? Hopefully you got nice and rested :)

Kristi- how are you and the family?

I hope I didn't miss anyone/anything! 

Afm- while you are/were preggo did the dr ever give estimates on babies weight/size? All my dr will say is baby is big with long, muscular legs (idk where those came from cuz we're both short) :haha: I'm going to ask at my appt next week for an estimate on weight/size. I know both baby and me have measured farther and farther ahead at every appt :)

I decided against a baby shower this time. It was too much hassle with all the ppl that were supposed to be involved being too busy or having no money to help. I figured if I was going to have to throw myself a shower, I might as well just put the $ towards baby stuff :haha: I think I have bought just about everything except a tub, stroller, car seat, swing, baby wash, and lotion :) as long as he turns out a he we'll be all set :haha: 

I think that's all for now! Have a great day ladies!

Pal- I hope you enjoyed your bday and DH was super good to you! <3


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - I would think if you had a faint line, it'd be darker by now with a pregnancy. I'd see a dr to find out what's going on, a day off work would be well worth it!

Loulou - the only time I ever got a weight estimate was in the hospital before they started the induction process. The u/s tech had taken a bunch of measurments of different body parts and it calculated a weight based off of that. They estimated James at 7lbs 11oz, and he came out 7lbs 15oz, so pretty close :)


----------



## fairyy

Happy 11weeks DD, happy 21weeks Ciara and Happy 26weeks Natasha, :happydance: less than 100days. :)

Jessie: I am so excited for you. Few days left till you know the outcome. Praying that it turns to be a beautiful BFP.

Miranda: Nice weight gain for James. :thumbup: Enjoy work and break from daily chores. 

Wannabe: Sorry for AF hun. :hugs: Hope she never visit again for next nine months. 

AFM: B'day was good. DH definitely pampered me. :) Next is his b'day next month. We are planning to go to Dallas then for State fair of Texas. 

AF is over now. I am not sure of what to do. Just BD when in mood or remind DH of my fertile time again. I can't relax completely if I won't let it go completely. :help:

Btw I am getting some headaches pretty frequently these days. Almost every other days or so. I used to get some headaches but not more than 4 to 5 times a month. Then it has stopped when I got a new specs. But what's I am getting now isn't normal. Seems I have to schedule a doctor visit soon.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Absolutely NO spotting today so that definitely wasn't AF (again). I was about to call the doctor to make an appt but the cramps were pretty noticeable on my lunch break and I could have sworn AF had arrived but nope, and now no cramps but nausea is back full force!! :nope:

I'll probably give it a few more days to see if it will end up coming but I just don't know. I know I keep putting off the doctors but I am just going to feel so stupid if I end up with a late AF and it was nothing the entire time. I just can't understand why I'd have these things happen if no BFP. Everything else points to :baby: 

:coffee: I was SUPER irritable today, so I was sure AF was coming but nope. So who knows. I feel like I'm going to get sick again tonight, the nausea is soo bad and worse at night! :nope:


----------



## fairyy

That was not AF. Great news, Wannabe. Please go to the doctors and ask for blood test. Hope you get a positive on blood test and feel better soon. 

My headache turned real bad this evening. Somehow I managed to eat dinner without throwing up. I was badly nauseated with headache. Then took ibuprofen and now I am somewhat ok. If the headache continues then I am definitely making doc appointment next week.


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: to pal and Wannabe. Hope u both feel better soon xx


----------



## jessieles

:hugs: Fairry! I think you need to go see a doc, headaches are awful! Im glad you had a lovely birthday and DH spoilt you! Do you think if you remind dh of fertile time hell feel pressured? Maybe just keep it in your head and try and bd at that time often?

Wanabe- I would defo be making a trip to the docs now if i was you!

I have 2 days until af, no pains yet but im sure theyll start soon! im really hoping i dont take it too hard this weekend when af does arrive!:shrug:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy - Headaches/migraines are AWFUL! I get them way too often myself. Things that help me are Excedrin Migraine (I take the full dose of 2 pills), laying in bed with all the lights/TV off, trying to sleep it off, eating SALTY foods (not sure why but it usually works for me!), Cold/warm washcloth on your head, taking a hot shower (but sometimes this makes it worse)
I always use tylenol rather than ibubrofen as I have stomach problems as it is, but also because I'm usually nauseous and you need to eat when taking ibubrofen yet it's not necessary with tylenol :hugs: I hope you feel better! I feel your pain - They knock me right on my butt and I am confined to the bed until it goes away. Getting them while at work is another story! :nope:

Jessie - :hugs: Just plan for AF so that way if (hopefully) she doesn't show, you can celebrate. That's what I try to do because in my mind it's more likely AF will show but you never know! I'm always a bit negative about this TTC stuff lately. I think you have a good chance for sure!! :hugs:

Dream - :hugs: Thanks sweetie!

Yeah it's so weird how I seriously feel like AF is here, go to the bathroom and NOTHING. :shrug: I woke up thinking I was going to have to clean up a big mess (lol sorry TMI) but nope. Not sure why it feels like that so extremely? I don't even really have much CM anymore I don't think. Still cramping like it's going to come so I am trying to be realistic and just prepare myself for an awful AF but I dunno now since it hasn't continued spotting at all. I checked last night and had some brown/dark red stringy CM again and thought that was the start of AF but I guess not?


----------



## Pickletilly

Hope you all feel better soon!

Jess just gotta take it as it comes. I cry every time now about 2 days in, I don't think the hormones help, but I just think realisticly now. It either comes or it doesn't.. I really hope it doesn't for both of us. :hugs:

Fairyy belated happy birthday!

Progesterone test on Monday will have to be 8dpo as 7 is on Sunday. Nothing else really to report.. Just the usual TWW symptoms. Such wacky lower temps this cycle and slow o rise so can't really tell when I ovulated (cd18 temp is a lie as I didn't temp that day and want my chart to look normal lol. I also think it was then anyway).. See how it goes as the days pass. 

:dust:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Well, I am finally out of limbo. Not the outcome I wanted, but at least I know where to start again... :coffee:

Still feel nauseous and exhausted, so my body just hates me.


----------



## fairyy

So sorry Wannabe. Hugs hun. I hate when our body acts in such a strange manner.

Thanks for the tips. I tried to sleep last night after taking pain killer ( without any light & sound) and it worked. Today no headache so far. Had not gone to gym too today. My eyes are tired all the time. I think it's time for eye exam.


----------



## fairyy

jessieles said:


> :hugs: Fairry! I think you need to go see a doc, headaches are awful! Im glad you had a lovely birthday and DH spoilt you! Do you think if you remind dh of fertile time hell feel pressured? Maybe just keep it in your head and try and bd at that time often?
> 
> Wanabe- I would defo be making a trip to the docs now if i was you!
> 
> I have 2 days until af, no pains yet but im sure theyll start soon! im really hoping i dont take it too hard this weekend when af does arrive!:shrug:

Everything crossed for you Jess [-o&lt; I am keeping a close eye on your and Kerry's update. We need some BFP's. 

I told DH about fertile window. Let's see how it goes. Now a days he is the initiator. I am hardly initiating. So I thought better to let him know. But he gets bit annoyed if I mention about TTC BD more often. So no more mentioning till next cycle begins (hopefully not).


----------



## DD80

Wannabe - I'm sorry that it wasn't the outcome you wanted...the one we all wanted for you. At least, you know where you stand now and can start fresh. But, with all the nausea you are having, you might want to make an appointment with the dr though. I don't think it's normal to feel that way. I hope you feel better soon!

Pickle - good luck with the progesterone test! I hope it all goes well.

Jessie - fingers crossed for you! I think those are all promising symptoms. I had definite symptoms during the TWW and I burp so much now, it's so annoying. I've never been a burper...they are more like hiccups because my body just doesn't do that.

Fairyy - feel better soon!

Dream - happy almost 3rd trimester!

Lou - I'm so happy to read your updates. 

Thanks everyone for wishing me a happy 11 weeks! Still pretty ill and getting quite tired all the time. But, doing ok all in all and we got to see the baby again on Monday and all was well.


----------



## Pickletilly

Wannabe keep your head up, I know it's hard but maybe its what your body needs to start anew. :hugs:

Fairyy I would see an optician ASAP, headaches can be a sign of so many things. Fx you're just a bit achey! 

DD I'm so happy for you :) hope the sickness side of it disappears :hugs:

Hope all our preggos are doing well and our babymamas are coping! 

And TTCers remember one way or another we will reach our goal Xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hope all you girls are doing well! It seems to be getting a bit quiet in here lately!!

I have such a migraine tonight ugh started over 2 hours ago and just slowly getting worse. OH wants me to go over tonight but I don't feel like driving! Ughh :nope:


----------



## mirandaprice

I've been lurking, but havnt commented much.

Keep fingers crosses for a whole slew of bfps! 

So worry af got you wannabe, hopefully your body isn't so cruel next month!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awww :hugs: Wannabe. So sorry she finally showed, but at least now u can start afresh. But if symptoms persists, I would personally be paying my doctor a visit. Keep ur chin up hun, u r just another cycle closer to ur :bfp: xx

Ur chart is looking good pickle, good luck xx

Good luck Jessie xx

Pal glad u had a good birthday and glad u r feeling better xx 

DD and Loulou hope you are both k?

Miranda and Kk kisses to the LO' s xx


----------



## DD80

I'm doing ok dream! How are you? I'm still feeling ill a lot and fatigue is setting in, but I have a few moments of ok...where food actually sounds good, so that's nice. I relish those times...makes me feel semi normal. Like right now, I'd love over medium eggs over shredded hash browns. Lol weird. I'm sure by tomorrow morning it won't sound good! Such is my life at the moment. I did get out last night to play at "top golf" with some friends yesterday. That was nice...I'm sore today though from hitting golf balls. Who knew hitting a few balls would do this? Lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD lol at hitting golf balls. Don't worry DD it will pass soon and then u can relax and gobble up all the food u want. Just try and eat as often as possible, no matter how little cos it tends to subside the nausea.


----------



## Dreambaby69

I looked back on our very first thread and it was 13th September 2013, so exactly 1 year yesterday. So most of us have been chatting for a year now :happydance:. So happy anniversary ladies and here is to many more years of chatting about anything and everything lol :happydance:


----------



## jessieles

Aaww! Happy Anniversary girlies! ( i didnt join til later but still haha)

DD- aww bless you, you havent had it easy so far! :hugs:

Pickle- what cd are you on, you ok? xx

Thanks for all your good lucks, af was due yesterday, i have had some cramping but no af yet. im trying soooo hard not to get my hopes up! i wont be testing until im really late though, maybe tues or sumthin bcoz thers nothing worse than buying a test and a big bfn! random though, my hairdresser text me this morn, i havent seen her in 2 months and said "hey jess, i just had a dream that you told me you were pregnant, r u?" how random! but prob just a coincidence!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Jess you're late! That's fab news :D I agree with bfn testing so I would hold out too. But I have EVERYTHING crossed for you! :dust: :hugs:

I am roughly 8dpo, probs 7 really, o was wacky.

Happy anniversary ladies! It was actually mine and oh's yday too :) so that's nice xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Eeks Jessie I have everything crossed for u , good luck xx


----------



## mirandaprice

I had a coworker tell my husband she dreamt I was pregnant before we'd told anyone.

So fingers crossed her premonition is correct Jessie!

Dd - hope you start feeling better soon!

Happy anniversary ladies. I think I popped in around oct :)


----------



## fairyy

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ladies :flower::happydance:

Wannabe: How are you today ? I can feel your pain. Hope your migraine is gone now. Hugs sweetie. 

Jessie: Fingers crossed for you hun. Can't wait for you test and report a gorgeous BFP. :)


----------



## DD80

Jess you need to test! Are you ever late? Do you know when you O'ed and how long your LP is? If you do and you're late, then you need to test! Omg!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Wishing you the best, Jessie! :flower:

DD - Hope you feel better soon!! It's been a tough road for you :hugs:

Fairy - :hugs: Thanks hun, much appreciated. I am alright today; not the best, but I've been worse. I have a headache again tonight also but luckily not SO bad just yet. I'm just SO frustrated with my body and everything that I'm actually kindof looking forward to ignoring TTC stuff and just focus on my job, making money and spending time with my OH and family. :cloud9: 

I totally need a break from TTC - a real break - so I will be checking in on you girlies but most likely won't have any more "I think I'm pregnant" or "AF got me" posts anymore and just will be here to cheer you girls on - Jessie, Pickle & Pal - I truly wish you all the best and hope to see you all get your BFPs!! Right now it's just taking a huge toll on me how everyone is pregnant except me and I just want to take a step back if that makes sense. 

Love you girls!! :hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Fingers crossed Jessie! 
sorry AF finally showed Wannabe, but glad you are out of limbo.

Wow...1 year!! next month will be a year since my BFP. It really went fast.

I've been super busy but I do pop in to see how everyone is.


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

Still no af, no spotting nothing, so Im now 2 days late! I have been late before, but I have usually had spotting by now! I remember bein late on one of my cycles and im sure it was because id worked myself up so much but last week i genuinely wasnt worked up, i just thort af will be here sat and thats that. DH is textin every hour bless him to see if i have, he wants me to test today but im sooo nervous. i know itll be better for me to see a bfn and get over it i suppose. We have DH sa next week and my smear at the end of the week so it would be better to know! but you just feel like when you dont have that bfn you have hope! The other annoying thing is i didnt opk so i dont know when i did ovulate! but it was meant to be saturday and i do tend to o the same time each month, so that would make me 16 dpo! Argh! ill just bite the bullet and get a test after work i think! would it defo show at this stage?

xxxxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: OMG, OMG, OMG! !! I am so excited for u right now Jessie. I can't wait. If you are definitely 16 dpo then it will show. Buy a frer though and good luck xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Im keeping everything crossed Jessie!


----------



## jessieles

Thanks girls, ill go get a FRER and do it afterwork. im trying not to drink today so it wont be diluted haha! so scared! i keep letting my mind wander over how ill tell dh if it is, but then half of me thinks dont be stupid itll be a bfn! I would give anything to get that bfp! argh!


----------



## loulou82baby

Jessie- I am sitting on the edge of my dang seat right now :haha: my everything is crossed so very tightly for you! I know you're nervous, but there's only one way to find out! :hugs: I second the frer or I've heard superdrug are really good too. I really hope it's a blazing :bfp: and you can skip dh's sa! Good luck lovey and what time is the testing commencing? I know it's only 11am there, I'll be checking back later :) eek! I hope this is it!!!!!

Happy anniversary to all of you ladies (whether you were here last September or not :) ) I'm so thankful for all of you! :hugs:

Pickle- Happy anniversary to you and your OH! I hope he pampered you! :) 

Your chart looks great and even with the fake temp I agree on your o day! :) good luck with your progesterone test today lovely! :) I have my fx'ed for a great cycle! :)

Wannabe- I'm sorry af showed hun :hugs: I know you're feeling super down right now, but know we are all here for you! :hugs: I definitely think whether trying or not that you should try and get in to the dr so they can check all your hormone levels so it's one less thing to worry about when you're ready to try again :hugs: be good to yourself and please don't be a stranger <3

Kristi and Miranda- how are the lo's? I can't believe how fast time flies, Willow is almost 3 months and James is over a month old! Well done ladies! :)

Pal- I think you're going about it the right way with DH. Just mention it and let him take it from there. I hope he initiates lots of sexy time and if he doesn't maybe don't even mention it if there is a next cycle. Fx'ed for you!

DD- I'm sorry you're still sick and hopefully it'll pass completely and not just for moments soon! I totally know what you mean about something sounding good one minute and then not the next though :haha: that happens to me all the time! Happy 12 weeks tomorrow just incase I'm not on :) so glad you got to see lo again and you have a nice, healthy baby :)

Natasha- I hope you're doing well hun and able to get some rest in here and there :) I can't believe you're almost in third trimester! Yay for the home stretch! :)

Afm- I FINALLY finished sanding the crib! :happydance: it took some long hrs and an aching back :haha: but all I have to do is get some stain and poly, I'm so excited :) idk if I mentioned it, but I decided not to re-finish my changing table because some of it was real wood and some wasn't. I love the style though so I just cleaned it up nice and tried to fill in any scratches. It will not match, but I'm ok with it :)

I'm sorry I haven't been around much, but I have checked in on you ladies :) I feel the need to have everything ready for baby asap (I guess I'm a planner and don't want to not be able to do it later on and it's in my control, unlike a baby name that we can't agree on :haha: ) I should be around more once the crib is done :)


----------



## jessieles

BFN girls xxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 22 weeks Loulou :happydance: xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

jessieles said:


> BFN girls xxx

 :nope: Oh No! Aww sweety :hugs:. But as long as the witch isn't here hun, then there is still hope. Fingers tightly crossed xx


----------



## loulou82baby

jessieles said:


> BFN girls xxx

:hugs: I hope af stays away and you just have a shy bfp!


----------



## jessieles

Is that still possible do you think? I feel numb. I honestly dont know how much longer I can keep going! i dont have any af pains, nothing! I hate this ttc malarky!
:hugs: to you all, dont know how id cope without all your support!


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 22 weeks loulou!


----------



## mirandaprice

Big :hugs: jessie!

I hope it's a shy bfp as well!

And if its not then I hope you'll be getting answers soon enough that'll lead you to a bfp!


----------



## Pickletilly

Jess you aren't out. Only AF can tell you that. Some ladies wait ages for a BFP to show itself. I had the feeling you have now last month, when we were so sure and so excited and then bfn. I was crushed. So I'm sending my biggest hug right now :hugs: But I've got everything crossed for you still. :kiss:

Lou the nurse was an absolute cow! A cow having a bad day! She should not have been allowed to handle needles, my arm suffered. If only I was allowed to jab her back. Oh will hand in his :spermy: next week. I think he's really nervous and putting it off but I would be too. Here, please wank into this tiny cup and hand it in without looking suspicious within an hour of producing the goods. :dohh: it must be a lot of pressure. You don't normally run home on your lunch break to do that lol. I guess guys would be wondering if it was enough, the right colour.. Smell.. Idk! Like we do with our cm haha! I remember having my first uti and going to a doctor, having to pee in a cup, and wondering how much I should fill the cup up! I brought back a whole cup just in case. The doctor nearly needed a cup herself as she was laughing. A lot.

Will you post pics of your finished crib? Who cares if they don't match, your baby isn't going to give you dirty looks :haha: don't you worry about us, focus on the new life growing in you. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. X


----------



## loulou82baby

Jessie- anything is possible, especially if af stays away! I know it could go either way and I try and be more of an optimist, so these are just thoughts. If you implant late, say 12 dpo and hcg starts out at .5-.7, at 14 dpo it would be 1-1.4,at 16 dpo it would be 2-2.8. I hope that is why you got a bfn and I'm keeping my fx'ed for you. I know you don't want to get your hopes up and I totally understand! We are always here for you :hugs:

Pickle- doesn't make you wonder how these ppl get registered/licensed to handle needles? I have very obvious veins and have had them massacred by a couple of them who had no business jabbing ppl :haha: at my last cpl of blood draws I was told I have "lovely veins"...gee thanks! Apparently I'm lacking a "pregnant glow" to comment on :haha:

I will definitely post pics when I'm done :) I can show you how clustered my bedroom is going to be until we build a nursery :haha:

I definitely feel for your OH! I know mine wouldn't even consider it, even with plenty of begging :haha: I don't think mine ever masturbates tbh, so I can imagine how appalling doing so in a cup would be! Set some sexy pics in the bathroom for him when the day comes or just send them to his phone, men are pretty visual creatures! Good luck to him and maybe you can work out a way to reward him after ;)

And your post made me laugh! If my baby starts giving me dirty looks I'm gonna :rofl: and tell him his auntie Pickle said it's not allowed :haha:

Oh and can you picture your OH sniffing his man juice? :rofl: good laughs!


----------



## Pickletilly

loulou82baby said:


> Pickle- doesn't make you wonder how these ppl get registered/licensed to handle needles? I have very obvious veins and have had them massacred by a couple of them who had no business jabbing ppl :haha: at my last cpl of blood draws I was told I have "lovely veins"...gee thanks! Apparently I'm lacking a "pregnant glow" to comment on :haha:
> 
> I will definitely post pics when I'm done :) I can show you how clustered my bedroom is going to be until we build a nursery :haha:
> 
> I definitely feel for your OH! I know mine wouldn't even consider it, even with plenty of begging :haha: I don't think mine ever masturbates tbh, so I can imagine how appalling doing so in a cup would be! Set some sexy pics in the bathroom for him when the day comes or just send them to his phone, men are pretty visual creatures! Good luck to him and maybe you can work out a way to reward him after ;)
> 
> And your post made me laugh! If my baby starts giving me dirty looks I'm gonna :rofl: and tell him his auntie Pickle said it's not allowed :haha:
> 
> Oh and can you picture your OH sniffing his man juice? :rofl: good laughs!

Wow, wish I got that. I think my veins are quite prominent and blue but they don't get compliments :haha: 

Ahh well, a clustered bedroom is a small price to pay :) as we have just bought a small two bedroom, I was thinking about a second child (cor, complete this challenge first eh!) and wondering how clustered our bedroom would be with a crib. Or the second bedroom with a bed and crib. We would muddle through i guess! Then they can have bunk beds :) 

I don't know if i can do sexy.. I don't find myself sexy at all lol. Poor man. I'm sure he will be fine. If my oh usually mstbd I think I would know.. I would get more rest :haha: he would so sniff it btw. 

Auntie Pickle :haha: I like it. Respect your mother bump!


----------



## jessieles

Thanks girls :hugs: right back at you! Ive had a good cry and im feeling better now. i think it would be a miniscule percent for my bfp to not show with a frer so im just acceptin its not my time. i asked dh if he thinks we should stop opking, get rid of my phone apps etc and just forget it all but he says that he would then worry that we didnt do it enough during o. so i dunno wot our next step is. weve tried relaxing, smep, eod so god knws! i think im gonna concentrate on getting more tests done once dh sa is done next week. This ttc is prob the most stressful time of your life isnt it! 

Pickle- aww u think nurses wud have to be good at that kinda thing! i dont blame you oh for dreadin it! i think my dh was desperately hoping this would be our month just before his sa!

Loulou-yeh i defo wanna see your pics when their done!!


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: You are not out yet. May be you have ovulated late this time and implanted late. Still there is hope. :hugs:

Wannabe: I know TTC is tough. Definitely take a break if you want for few months. But I think what Ciara said is right. No harm in going to doctor for check up and find out the reason behind those symptoms each month.

Kerry: What they do on progesterone test, Kerry and on which cycle day they do it ? I might need to go for that. 

Glad that your man is up for SA. I think it's going to be the last test on the list (DH's SA) for us. He is not comfortable for it and he never masturbates too. Lol

Ciara: You are doing great setting everything up for the baby. He is sure going to be very proud of his mother. :)

Natasha: How is the sister-to-be doing ? Is she all excited about her new role as a big sister ? :)

DD: Enjoy the nausea free moments and eat what you want to. Hope 2nd trimester will be better for you.:hugs:

Miranda, Kristi: Hope you both are having some good cuddle time with little ones. :cloud9: 

Ladies, time to upload some bump pics !


----------



## Pickletilly

Fairyy they take a blood sample and measure the amount of progesterone levels at the crucial time. It's supposed to be done on cd21 for an average 28 day cycle, so 7 dpo. As I know I ovulate later I went later in my cycle but still 7dpo (actually 9 for me as it fell on a weekend so my results might not be right). Very simple step in the quest for answers.


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Kerry. Then what is that day3 blood test for ? Do one need to have both day3 and day21 tests ? Only HSG test is over for us. What about the ultrasounds ? Oh God so many tests for women and men have only one test to go for and they are hesitant about it !!!:dohh:


----------



## DD80

Jessie - until af shows, you aren't out. How are you feeling today? Do you temp? I liked temping much better than opks. My LP was always 11-12 days, so one I knew I O'ed, I knew when af would (or would not) arrive. :hugs:

Lou- I want to see pics of your furniture when you are done! I love non-matching furniture. I think it looks weird when everything matches! Lol

Pickle - I hope everything goes well with your tests! I had my prog tested as well and it was reassuring to know it was normal. I also have very good veins (and get compliments...lol), but have had 1 or 2 nurses in my life not be able to get in there. Who knows why? I get my blood taken so often at the lab and those women are pros! I always compliment them because they make it virtually painless.

Wannabe- I think it's great that you are taking a break. It helps to clear your head every now and then. I hope you start to feel better soon. Have you been tested for mono or anything? Perhaps you had a flu?


----------



## pb921124

Hey Ladies,

Im currently early in the TWW and looking to do something with my mind, other than think about not testing or driving myself insane with symptom watching and googling :haha:

I took a small break from this site because I thought it was driving me insane...but then not having an outlet is driving me insane too. 

Mind if I join you all and add a little extra support and encouragement?

:dust::dust:


----------



## jessieles

Fairy - thanks hun! :hugs: How are you doing?

DD- i dont temp, no af or spotting yet. ill give until friday and then test again, tho i know not to get any hopes up!


pb921124- welcome hun! these are a great group of girls and they are brilliant support!


xxxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - FX for you, but it's good not to get your hopes up. :dust:

PB - Welcome! :hugs: These ladies are wonderful and can help distract from TTC/TWW as they allow me to talk about pretty much anything :haha:

DD - I must've had mono before because OH recently had it and I was tested negative which means I either already had it or for some odd reason I never caught it, which seems odd knowing me lol. Apparently you only get mono once in life, just like chicken pox. I'm thinking maybe my acid reflux is coming back, as I am still nauseous and also still having AF-type cramps which is super odd. AF actually left and then came back unexpectedly yesterday (while I was at work! :growlmad:)
I am convinced that my body hates me and likes playing tricks on me. That, or like you said I am fertilizing but not fully implanting or something :shrug:


----------



## DD80

Wannabe- yes, you only have mono once, but just like chicken pox, the virus stays in your body and can re activate. Happened to me! But, I was just throwing out ideas...I feel for you! It sucks to feel so sick for so long. :hugs:

Welcome pb!! :flower:


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome pb! 

Pal - I 2nd the bump pictures :) Are you planning to go in for further testing?

Pickle - when are you going to test, I've no idea about charts, but yours looks promising!

DD - glad you're feeling a bit better! Happy 11? weeks! I keep forgetting where you're at in pregnancy :dohh:

loulou - I can't wait to see your finished crib! My furniture doesn't 100% match, and it's all good! All I gotta do is say I sanded and stained the changing table and everyone is so impressed they don't care it's not an exact match ;)

Jessie - I'm sure your DH would of been so glad not to have to do the SA. I really hope you get answers soon! It's hard not to get your hopes up, most drs suggest to wait til you're a week late to test - part of it is chemicals, part of it I think is some women just implant late. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

AFM - I miss sleep! I thought I was tired in pregnancy, but this baby is kicking my butt! I've been coming on and reading all the updates, but it's so hard to reply to everything from my phone. And I always forget someone/something (I apologize for that!) I have a parenting journal now, the link is the age thingy in my signature - I've posted a bunch of pictures there :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi pb, welcome :) us girls have just celebrated a year of chatting together! Stick around, these ladies are worth it. 

Spotting and cramps started right on queue today. Every damn time! 

Jess just think every minute that passes.. You're more and more late :haha:
Fx fx fx

Miranda, my charts seems to look like this every month more or less. So they always look good at this point. Even after higher consistent temps that this, AF comes! Thanks for looking though :) it's nice to hear I guess. How's bubs? I see you moved to a parenting journal :)


----------



## mirandaprice

I think we posted the same time pickle lol!

When do you get your results back for the progesterone test? Maybe the spotting has to do with that?


----------



## Pickletilly

:haha:

I don't test anymore unless I'm late. Waste of money and bfns hurt.

Will call up for results on Friday. I do think spotting is a problem and that it will probably be linked to low prog. I'm hoping for an easy fix like that.. Well, I'm hoping for any good news :dohh:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Miranda if you want me to share how I got Willow on a sleep schedule just message me on FB...it may not work but it wouldn't hurt to try....that lack of sleep can be a killer! But since she was 5 weeks I had her sleeping 5 hours at night up for bottle then down 4 more, and since 9 weeks she was been sleeping through the night for about 7-9 hours.

Welcome PB! Best wishes to you and glad to have you here!

Hoping everyone is doing well <3


----------



## Dreambaby69

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Finally 3rd Tri. Home stretch, I cannot believe that I am finally here. I am so ooooo happy. Tot that I should share if u ladies don't mind. I don't wanna rub it in anyone's face cos I still know what our ttc ladies r going through, but tot we share good and not so good news xx.

Jessie if the witch is not here then u r very much still in the game. Best of luck xx 

Pb :hugs: welcome hun. Please make ur self at home xx 

Loulou can't wait to see the pic of the furniture. I am useless at diy lol so I don't even bother 

Miranda bless you, hopefully James will start sleeping through soon xx

Pickle hopefully the result will reveal a very fixable problem so that you can go full steam ahead. 

Wannabe and pal hope u ladies r doing k?

Kk how are u missy?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Finally 3rd Tri. Home stretch, I cannot believe that I am finally here. I am so ooooo happy. Tot that I should share if u ladies don't mind. I don't wanna rub it in anyone's face cos I still know what our ttc ladies r going through, but tot we share good and not so good news xx.
> 
> Jessie if the witch is not here then u r very much still in the game. Best of luck xx
> 
> Pb :hugs: welcome hun. Please make ur self at home xx
> 
> Loulou can't wait to see the pic of the furniture. I am useless at diy lol so I don't even bother
> 
> Miranda bless you, hopefully James will start sleeping through soon xx
> 
> Pickle hopefully the result will reveal a very fixable problem so that you can go full steam ahead.
> 
> Wannabe and pal hope u ladies r doing k?
> 
> Kk how are u missy?

Home Stretch!!! This is the part that starts dragging, but it won't be much longer :D :happydance:


----------



## jessieles

Thanks girls- did another test this morn first thing and BFN, but no sign of af! i have my smear booked friday (ive rearranged it about 3 times now) dyou think i should go ahead if af hasnt arrived? i know deep down im not pregnant as surely it would bt a bfp but just incase?

Miranda- Awww hun, i bet your exhausted! :hugs:

Dream - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Happy 3rd tri hun! cant wait to meet you likkle one!!

Pickle-I have everything crossed for you this month!!:hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Kk - I breastfeed, so I'm not sure how well I'd be able to implement a schedule at the moment. He slept 4 hrs just now though, so thats a start :)

Jessie - as long as af doesnt show I see now harm in the smear. If you are pregnant, it won't hurt anything...if af arrives I'd rebook though as I dont think they do them if you're bleeding.

Dream - happy 27 weeks! Yay thirdtri! The final stretch!


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- happy 3rd trimester! :happydance: the home stretch! Did you go overdue with your DD? I'm already considering a couple of options for help in naturally inducing since I always go overdue :haha: but I've got a ways to go! :)

Miranda- it can definitely be hard to get them on a schedule, but it is possible, even while bf'ing :) 4 hrs is a good start! :)

Jessie- I don't see the harm in having the pap done if af is still a no show. If af shows I would call them ahead of time and ask if it's ok and if af doesn't show I would mention that you're late and feeling a little concerned about the pap. They may offer to help figure out what's going on :hugs: either way I think getting a pap done is a good idea!

Pickle- dang the spotting! I'm hoping your results will get you some help with that :hugs: I always felt I had more days of spotting than actual af and it is annoying and frustrating! Big :hugs: love, you are on the road to answers!

Pb- welcome! Big :hugs: this is a fantastic group of ladies to settle in to! 

I have read all the posts and cant remember what I wanted to say :dohh: :haha: so... :hi: and :hugs: to the rest of you ladies!

I will definitely post pics when I'm all done :) I may even throw a bump pic in for you ladies :haha: 

I think I've finally gained a couple of lbs! :) hopefully I can keep it slow and steady for the next 18 weeks :)

I think that's all for now, I hope you ladies all have a great day! I'll update after my appt tomorrow or fri morning :) <3 &#9825;


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea Loulou I was overdue, she came at 42+2 :cry: and I was already so fed up that I had given up hope of her ever coming out lol. Hopefully my boy will be more merciful and come earlier than his sister. What appointment do u have tomorrow Loulou?


----------



## fairyy

Dreambaby69 said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Finally 3rd Tri. Home stretch, I cannot believe that I am finally here. I am so ooooo happy. Tot that I should share if u ladies don't mind. I don't wanna rub it in anyone's face cos I still know what our ttc ladies r going through, but tot we share good and not so good news xx.
> 
> Jessie if the witch is not here then u r very much still in the game. Best of luck xx
> 
> Pb :hugs: welcome hun. Please make ur self at home xx
> 
> Loulou can't wait to see the pic of the furniture. I am useless at diy lol so I don't even bother
> 
> Miranda bless you, hopefully James will start sleeping through soon xx
> 
> Pickle hopefully the result will reveal a very fixable problem so that you can go full steam ahead.
> 
> Wannabe and pal hope u ladies r doing k?
> 
> Kk how are u missy?

Yay Natasha :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
So happy for you. :)


----------



## fairyy

pb921124 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Im currently early in the TWW and looking to do something with my mind, other than think about not testing or driving myself insane with symptom watching and googling :haha:
> 
> I took a small break from this site because I thought it was driving me insane...but then not having an outlet is driving me insane too.
> 
> Mind if I join you all and add a little extra support and encouragement?
> 
> :dust::dust:

Welcome :flower:
How long have you been trying ? TTC is really a roller coaster and you will be glad that you have these amazing group of ladies <3


----------



## pb921124

Thank you all for the warm welcomes!! You all sound like a fantastic group of women and its so thrilling to see that there are so many different stages in this group!

Fairy - This is DH and my 7 month of trying. I really is a roller coaster... I was diagnosed with PCOS and was put on clomid for this past cycle. I am currently 8DPO and things are looking promising.

Natasha - Happy third trimester!! How exciting. It seems like such a long journey!

Jessie- Fingers crossed for you and sending TONS of positive vibes and baby dust your way!

Pickle - Have you tried getting the Wondfo HPTs from the internet? I got like 50 plus collections cups off Amazon for very cheap.

Thanks again ladies for being so welcoming!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks pb xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Pb - I used to get cheapness every month with my opks but I think seeing bfn over and over for a year just got to me. No more :) it's a big enough deflation seeing my temp plummet, like today's!

Hope the clomid is your golden ticket to a BFP :)

Afm just called up for test results, she says it said on her pc "adequate ovulation" lol. I asked for a number/level but all she said was on there was 84ml :s dunno what that is.

Made me laugh how she said ovulation "oh-vulation" :haha:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pb- when are you planning on testing? Fx'ed for you!

Natasha- did she come on her own or were you induced? They can be right little buggers when they want to lol. I had my monthly ob appt today :)

Jessie- how are you hun? :hugs:

Pickle- she had to get the OHHH in there! :rofl: I'm going to start saying oh-vulation from now on if it ever randomly comes up in conversation :haha: but I am happy to hear you have adequate oh-vulation ;) idk what the number means for sure, but I think over 10 is good??? It may be more than 10 because it's supposed to be on your peak progesterone day, but I'd say your # is great! Yay! :)

How are the rest of you ladies? Sending lots of :hugs: and <3 to all of you! (Glad I checked what I wrote, because I typed sex instead of sending :haha: )

Afm- my appt went fairly well. I feel like my ob has become pretty useless lol. With my other 2 he was constantly measuring different parts and he has yet to measure anything since a crown to rump length 8 weeks ago! I asked for an estimate on size of bubs and he said well, he should be just shy of a lb right now...gee thanks because Google could have told me what he should be :haha: bubs would not cooperate for a face shot at all, and dr confirmed my suspicion that baby is head up with his feet digging into my cervix lol. Hopefully he'll lose this stubborn streak and turn around and give us a good view next time :) in other news, if I don't go into labor by Jan 9th my dr is signing me over to the midwives because he'll be in the Philippines until Jan 24th. Chances are I will still be waiting when dr gets back :haha: oh, almost forgot, he did take a measurement! He measured my cervical length lol and it looks good ;) placenta is still quite low but not covering my cervix :)

And...so freaking excited that I put the polyurethane on the crib today, so I should have pics up Iin the next couple of days :happydance:


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!! :hi:

Af has arrived with avengeance! But i dont feel to down in the dumps, i got all my crying out with my bfn monday! onto the next cycle now i spose. my dh has his sa on tuesday so once we have the results ill be going back to the docs agen! 

Pickle- how are you doing hun? Thats good news that ur adequately oh-vulating :haha:! did you say your oh has had his sa?

Loulou- Glad your appt went well! Cant wait to see your pics!

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickle glad about ur adequate Oh -vulation lol
Loulou Yea she came a day before my induction day on her own. Glad ur appointment went well. 

Jessie sorry the witch made her appearance, hoping for good news from you this cycle xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pickle - Glad to hear about your adequate ohvulation! :haha: No idea what the numbers mean but hope it's good!

Jessie - :hugs: Keep your chin up love, it will happen one day :flower: Hopefully sooner rather than later! :coffee: TTC sucksss lol Hopefully your DH's SA will help you get a BFP faster! :dust:

Natasha - Yay for 3rd trimester!! :happydance: That's amazing how fast it seems to have gone! Bump pics are needed!! :thumbup:

Ciara - Glad your appt went well! How strange they aren't measuring bubs like they did with your other 2. I would have been demanding measurements :haha: Bump pics are needed from you also!! :thumbup:

PB - when do you plan on testing?? :dust:

DD - How are you doing?? Bump pics/symptoms update?? Hope you are feeling at least a little better?? :hugs: Maybe with all the sickness you're going to be having a BOY? :baby:

Fairy - Hope all is going well, where are you in your cycle? :hugs:

Miranda & Kristi - Hugs to the LOs!! 

AFM - I feel like I am losing weight from being crazy running around all day. You'd never think I'd have to be up and down so much in the Infant room lol but I feel like I hardly ever sit still for more than a bottle feeding! :haha: 
I got another bad headache yesterday/last night too but luckily nowhere near as bad as it could have been! It's so strange how I randomly/suddenly get them....I was having such a wonderful day with lots of energy (for once!) and then at 2pm BAM headache!! :nope: Headaches and (six) infants don't pair well, either...
My sex drive came back (so far!) and we had lots of fun on Wednesday :haha: :happydance: I was so happy to actually be able to have sex and not be in any pain/discomfort or anything! 
Mom, OH and I are going to the Big E tomorrow!! :happydance:
I am S.T.I.L.L having AF-type cramps?!?! 
One of these days I'll actually get to the doctors...:haha:


----------



## fairyy

Jessie, I was waiting for your update, but not AF update. Hope around thus time next month we get a BFP update from you. 

Wannabe, nice to hear from you :) Why don't you go for normal yearly physical exam or Annual OB appointment & check up ! May be you can find out something from those yearly tests. 

Btw, I am on cd15. 

Kerry, :thumbup: for adequate oh-vulation. :haha:
Any further updates ? 

Hope all you ladies are having a nice weekend :hugs:

AFM: We had some shots in fertile days. But I think we need to be more active. Lol ;)
But I am glad DH is trying. I am content with his effort so far. Gradually he is getting there. Hopefully we will make a baby in next few months.


----------



## pb921124

Hi Ladies,

Pickle - So bummed to hear about your temp drop. Did AF come? fingers crossed that she didn't get you.

loulou - How awesome that you are able to start putting everything. Hope you little one turns around soon and give a big smile for the camera! :) I also agree that pics are needed!!

Jessie - So sorry to hear about AF :hugs: I'm glad that you are not in the dumps. I have everything crossed for you for this cycle.

Wannabe- Do you work in a nursery? That seems like quite a handful you have there! Glad to hear that you are BDing and hopefully you can get to the doctors soon about the cramping. It sounds like it has been going on for awhile.

Fairy - Hopefully your BDing this cycle did the trick and your little eggy got fertilized :)



Hope everyone is else is doing well and :dust: to all of us trying for a little one.

AFM - Haven't really been on much because I haven't been feeling well. I tested on Tuesday and it came back with a very faint BFP but I was finally able to get it confirmed with a digi and blood test by Thursday. We are being cautiously happy because of how early it is - only 12 DPO. Even my doctor is having go in for another blood test on Wednesday to see if my levels are increasing. I have been suffering from every early pregnancy symptom there is so I have mostly been trying to suffer through work to come home and lay down. I am a little nervous because of the persistent side pains I am having. Just wishing for a sticky bean at this point. I feel like i will be able to celebrate when more time has passed and I'm not so nervous about losing my little bean.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats pb! Fxd its a sticky bean!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Congratulations pb this is indeed a lucky thread. Tons and tons of sticky dust coming ur way xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Congrats PB!!! How exciting!!!

I'm just having a snuggle day with my 2 boys (furbaby cats lol) today 

Had fun at the Big E yesterday but exhausted today for sure!! :sleep:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 23 weeks loulou :happydance: xx


----------



## jessieles

Hi girls!!

Congrats PB!! :happydance::hugs: Praying for a sticky bean for you!!

Fairry- Im glad DH is trying! with you being more relaxed and enjoying bd, a bfp cant be far away!!

Wanabe- glad your sex drive is back! you need to see your doc about your headaches!

Pickle- how are you doing hun?

Afm- im good :) im feeling happy at the moment, this ttc is a rollercoaster isnt it! but atm im on a high haha! dh sa is tomorrow so thatll put my mind at rest! im actually looking forward to the witch leaving (should be today) and getting back to ttc! weve got into the habit of stop bding for like 2 weeks after o! so this month we are going to try eod throughout the month instead of smep! :winkwink:


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## loulou82baby

Pb- congrats!! :happydance: wishing you a sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months :) I hope you feel better! :)

Jessie- that sounds like a good plan :) I would honestly love to do eod throughout the month, but I'm lucky for once a month at this point :haha:

Wannabe- glad you had fun! :) and I really can imagine how up and down an infant room would be! I really don't think infants are as easy as everyone seems to think lol. I hope your headaches stay away!

I'm sending lots of baby dust :dust: to you ladies for this cycle! I can't wait to see you all with bfp's! 

Pal- as long as you get some sexy time in that's all that matters :) it only takes one, and this is a great improvement for your DH :)

Afm- will get some pics up for you ladies soon :) my pc is being a pain atm, but I'm trying to work on it :)

Went to DD's first soccer game on Friday, against one of the best ranked teams, and DD's team won! Those girls were so excited and I'm so proud of them :) a lot of them had never played soccer before before year, so they did fantastic! We have 2 more games this week, can't wait!!!!

I'm thinking of all of you and I will be more in depth in my next post. I have to go do something running around while the kids are in school. My best friends baby shower is this weekend and I have to tie up a few loose ends and get everything ready. Somehow I need to find a 16x20 piece of glass for a picture frame I bought last week that I just realized has cracked glass :dohh: it's for everyone at the shower to sign, so I need it like now :haha:

Have a great day ladies! Lots of <3 to all of you!


----------



## wannabemomy37

PB - Yes I work in an infant room! It's the most rewarding experience but definitely pulls at my heart strings :cloud9: I just wish I could have them all and take them all home with me :haha:

Not sure what CD I'm on but I'm pretty sure I have ovulated/am ovulating.
When you notice super stretchy EWCM does that mean ovulation WILL happen or has already happened??? I also noticed a sharp sudden pinch on my LEFT side that only lasted a split second 
Just checked...I'm CD12 today. Seems on the early side so perhaps it's about to happen. Just trying to learn my body more, we haven't really BD much at all to have a chance anyways I am just more curious to know WHEN I ovulate. And I'm glad it's on the left side today...I feel like my left side wasn't ovulating for a few cycles and only felt pains in my right. Do you girls feel alternating sides each month? Some months I feel both and also have EWCM at multiple times a month so makes me think I am one of those woman who hyper-ovulate?? :shrug:
I really wish the OPKs were not at OHs house and I had access to them right now lol. Hopefully I will see him tmrw night (and hopefully BD) but really I'm okay with us not even trying for this cycle. My mind's just not into it right now, but that's okay! I have definitely gotten my drive back though, which is super exciting as I'm just typically a sexual person (lol) and it's super strange how I go through times where I am like "don't touch me" type mindset. One extreme to the other...


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 23 weeks loulou!

Jessie - glad to hear youre happy! Hope your dhs sa goes well!

Wannabe - I think you get it before oh, but I wouldn't hold me to that lol

Loulou - yay for winning their first soccer game! Can't wait for pics!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Afm - James slept for 7 hrs the other day! And 6 the next...so at least I know good sleep is on the horizon!


----------



## DD80

Hey guys! I just wanted to check in.  happy 3rd trimester dream! Happy 23 weeks, Lou! Congratulations pb!! Exciting news to come into the thread with!! :flower:

Jessie - sorry for af, but I like your plan. My hubby and I had decided to reconnect the last few months of TTC since things had become sort of, only before O. It really helped relax us, and that way, he didn't really know when O was, so it helped him not feel so used, so to speak. Lol. I look forward to the SA results. 

Wannabe - I think you are smart to learn your body. The Ewcm means "do it now!" Lol. It means you are most fertile. 

Miranda - I'm glad you got James on more of a schedule. I hope it continues!

Pickle- Oh-vulation was good, but how was progesterone? I must have missed it? Did you guys do the sperm analysis yet?

I'll be 13 weeks on Wednesday. We had the first trimester scan last week and we got to see baby for a long time. Baby was doing all sorts of cool things and even waved at us. Hb was 167 and we got to hear it for the first time...that choked me up a bit. Then baby fell asleep with its hands over it's eyes. So cute. Early indicators point to boy...both pubic bone angle and the spread eagle shot. I'm still sick...have my bad days and my better days, but the medication is a gift from heaven. No bump yet, but I think it will start soon. I feel more poochy and heavy in the lower abdomen and I lost a bit more weight suddenly so I feel like we might be starting a growth spurt.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks DD - We had :sex: last night and then I noticed even more EWCM (a HUGE glob lol OH saw it too! It was insane!) 
We also had a nice heart-to-heart conversation about the things that have been bothering us both lately and we are going to work on some things together. There was no mention of TTC but we did mention marriage once again :cloud9: And we also discussed more personal matters of things I've been dealing with for a while and he wants to help me every step of the way! 

Even though OH saw the EWCM and I explained that means I'm fertile he just shrugged and still did his thing lol. So there will be no high hopes for either of us, it just so happened that we made love the same time I'm fertile and we are not expecting anything from it :flower: I think this is the best attitude for us to have as it's just too much otherwise.

I love him more and more each day!! :cloud9:


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 28 weeks dream! 

Happy 13 weeks DD! (Now officially in the 2nd tri on all standards ;) )

I meant to reply the other day, as I had this thread tabbed open, but I closed it out and forgot :dohh:

Pickle - did your dr say what the next step was, now that they've confirmed o?

Jessie - How'd your DH's SA go? I always hear such awkward stories from it haha, and when do you get results?

Wannabe - glad you got some BD in, I think it's always better not to be forced - and if it so happens to be during fertile time, then perfect. Otherwise, it was still good BD ;) I was wanting to mention the other day (but forgot) that some of the symptoms you're having now (like the stomach problems) might be related to your appendix surgery. If you don't go to be checked for anything TTC related, at least see a dr about that, as I know having appendix issues and needing it to be removed can cause a lot of longterm issues.

Pal - I hope you're doing well, glad to hear your DH is getting better of initiating!

KK - Hope you're doing well!

Bump shots please, ladies? ;)

I have a bunch of new photos uploaded in my journal (ticker is the link) I'd post them here, but the computer I'm on is still rocking windows 98 and can't be bothered to cooperate with me :haha:

James is currently in a "mommy, don't ever put me down" stage, and it's driving me insane, because he acts like he's hungry (he's not) and eats and eats and eats and has now started to drool milk/spit out the side of his mouth because he took in too much! Yesterday he was kind enough to spit up all down my back while I burped him. Being back at work isn't too awful, thankfully he's an angel for my Aunt who's watching him - he just fusses with me.


----------



## Dreambaby69

:thumbup: Thanks Miranda x

:happydance: Happy 13 weeks DD :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:shrug: where is everyone? It has gone quiet here :cry:


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm still here!

I don't always post, but I hover around ;)


----------



## fairyy

Hi Natasha. How are you ? 

I have been little busy helping my friend and her family. They are leaving this country this Saturday. I will post and reply to all tomorrow. 

Btw congrats Pb. :flower:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yeaaaaa :happydance:. Glad u girlies r still around. Just checking up on everyone. 

I am k pal. I have my midwife appointment tomorrow to check baby's heart beat and position. Will update when I come back x


----------



## Pickletilly

Pb CONGRATS!! Here's to a healthy and happy 9months! :hugs: 

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around. As you know I go a bit quiet while the witch tortures me. But she's gone now, I had more bloods taken on Wednesday for LH, iron, all that shebang. Cd5 test. I will call today for my results. And oh handed in his :spermy: today and we will find out next week if they wiggle enough.

I have a bad feeling about it.. He and his twin were ivf and they have never asked their parents why. I can't wrap my head around that. I would wanna know, and obviously now we are TTC on the sly, we can't just ask or they will know. I will be outraged if my oh has problems that are genetic or whatever and his parents have never ever told him he might have trouble conceiving. I will be furious. But hopefully he's all good and I will be fine and we are just taking a little longer than normal to conceive. 

Hope you're all doing well. Jess ready for this rollercoaster again?!


Ps. Just looked it up and infertility doesn't seem to be hereditary so I can hold back on the big guns lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickle I was just going to say that about infertility lol. It is good that you have the ball rolling, at least now you will know for sure if there is any issue. In the meantime u can carry on ttc. Good luck xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks lovely. Can't believe how far along you are! So quick!

Where are the bump pics ladies ;)


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm still here, ladies! I never stray too far :haha:

I also had concerns about TTC since my OH's parents were TTC for 6 YEARS before they conceived OH. So relieved to know it's not hereditary!! :happydance:

:coffee: Waiting for bump pics, ladies!!!

AFM - I keep having dreams of me breastfeeding 2 babies (of my own!) like tandem nursing and all that...:shrug:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Thanks lovely. Can't believe how far along you are! So quick!
> 
> Where are the bump pics ladies ;)

I know, time does fly. I will post a bump pic soon. I keep forgetting sorry xx


----------



## DD80

Pickle, all you can do is what you guys are doing...gaining knowledge. You never know why things happen and it isn't necessarily hereditary. Breathe! We are all here for you no matter what!

Dream! How'd your appt go? Happy 28 weeks!

Miranda - James is so cute...but I can see that stage being frustrating. I had a tough time being pregnant at first because I felt like my body wasn't mine anymore. I know this will come back as I get bigger and then during breast feeding. It's all about getting used to it. I'm sure you'll miss it when he gets in the "don't touch me!" Phase. Lol 

Wannabe - I'm glad you guys are taking it easy. It'll be a nice break.  I agree with Miranda though - I hope you are talking to your dr about the tummy issues.

I am just plugging away. This week I had a day or two where I was actually hungry,and not hungry/nauseas so that was really nice. I also seem to have a bit more energy and was looking forward to errands and pickling some garden peppers, so that was a welcome change too.


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle - sounds like you got the ball rolling and will hopefully have answers soon! Hopefully it's no major issue if their is one and better yet, hopefully you get a bfp while testing to find a reason ;)

Dream - hope your baby is head down :)

Dd - fx'd the hungry no nausea days increase!

Wannabe - maybe your dream is a premonition? 

Did I miss anyone? Hopefully I didn't. 

Afm - I downloaded the wonder week app and it seems James is gearing up for a huge developmental leap so he's been extra clingy and cranky. He's currently sleeping in my boba wrap as I need to get stuff done and he wouldn't stop crying


----------



## Dreambaby69

My appointment went well :happydance:. Baby is head down thank God but just legs r across the tommy lol. He measured spot on and we listened to heart beat. Everything is fine and I am one very happy lady lol. 

Wannabe that dream might be unto something, maybe 2 beautiful bfp's coming to this thread :happydance: x

Good luck ladies x


----------



## jessieles

Hey girlies!!

Pickle- here we go again on the next rollercoaster!! whats your plan this month hun? we are literally in the same stages of this ttc shite!

Wannabe- glad you and your oh are so close! you seem to have things going good at the mo and sound very happy!

Miranda- aww i bet your nakerd! James is sooo cute! i love the facebook pics you put up!

DD- glad your feeling better!

Afm- dh had his sa this week, results came back all normal. so ive booked an appt for 20th oct to go back to the gp. onto the next test for me! in the meantime we are going to try eod and keep plodding along!


----------



## Pickletilly

Same plan really Jess. Like you say, keep plodding on.

Worried about my blood results, called up and they wouldn't give me them this time and said the doctor wants me to come in to discuss them. Now I'm shitting it :(


----------



## pb921124

Hi Ladies!

Hope everyone has been wonderful!

Jessie - I'm so happy that your spirits are high! BD EOD sounds like a great plan. How is everything going?

LouLou - Congrats to your DD! what an exciting victory! Hope you have a great shower this weekend! You have to tell us if you get anything you're excited to use :)

DD - Happy 13 weeks! woohooo! That's so amazing that you got to see your little one. It must be so amazing to be this far along! I would have definitely gotten chocked up. Can't wait to hear when you start to get your bump. Have you told your family and friends?

Wannabe - yay for BD! :) Its so good that you and your OH are discussing your challenges and working together to get through them. I agree that the best attitude is just to let it happen when it happens, unfortunately that is sooooo much harder than it sounds :haha: Kudos to you!

Miranda - Your story of James made me lol. I know its probably driving you insane but it is so freaking adorable. It must be so comforting to leave your baby with family while you go back to work. I hope when the time comes, we can find someone close to us to take care of our little one. I just checked out your pregnancy journal and got lost for about an hour reading about your first trimester and checking out all your bump and baby photos! Looks like week 20ish is when your bump really started to shine. Your little guy is Sooooo cute!! Loved reading your story.

Pickle - You're too funny!But I agree that I would be curious too as to why your OH parents went to ivf. The good news is that there are always options and when your OH results come back you both will have the answers you need to stay the course or get a new plan of action...either way good things are going to come of this. :dust:


I'm still dealing with m/s and headaches. Yesterday seemed like it was a good day but then the renters that we have renting out one of the downstairs bedroom decided to cook something that made me extremely nauseous and I had to go and lay in the car until the house aired out. I haven't felt Ok since and my headache is now a migraine. I haven't gotten out of bed today. When my husband gets home we will have to talk...it might be time for the renters to go. My DH and I are telling our parents this weekend because we are helping my mom move to our area and she is going to be suspicious of why I'm not helping out and sick all weekend, since she will be sticking around our house to visit after she is all moved. I'm 5 weeks on Sunday so we still have a long while to go before we are out of the danger zone and are confident that baby is going to stick.

Wishing everyone a happy weekend!


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle - I really hope the blood results aren't bad news! Sending lots of positive vibes!

Dream - yay for head down and healthy baby! He'll be here before you know it!

Jessie - glad your dhs sa came back normal, hopefully you'll get a bfp before you get too far into testing!

Pb - thank you! Yeah I definitely started really showing around 20weeks. I hope the ms isn't too bad for you, it really sucks to have! When is your next appointment, are you having an early scan done or just the 12 week?


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm STILL having SUPER STRETCHY ewcm!!! :shrug:
I hope my dream comes true of breastfeeding my babies :cloud9:


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm still here ladies :hi: just completely exhausted! Lol :) it's been an extremely busy week and I tried to sign on yesterday yesterday today and I got on but then my internet cut out :dohh: I will get some pics up soon and catch up with you ladies :) I miss you! I can't wait until this shower is over with tomorrow so I can get back to you girls! <3 I'm going to leave you all with :hugs: right now and please save this spot cuz I'll be back shortly ;)


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- dont panic! I bet they just want to discuss them with you, its all positive because if they are normal thats good but if they arent then youll be on the right track to getting help! either way your bfp cant be far away :hugs: xxx


----------



## DD80

Pb - I am sorry you are feeling so ill...I can relate far too well. Perhaps you need to call for some medication? It has really been a life saver for me. I have told some of my friends and family...people that we see a lot as I couldn't do a lot of things or eat normally, so it just made sense to tell. We were worried because, of course, you don't want to tell so early, but we really had no choice. I just asked people to pray for us. 

Pickle - it is good that the dr wants to see you...that means you will have an opportunity to discuss and ask questions. Just remember that knowledge and information is power and the more you know, the faster you can figure out a solution.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy V-DAY Loulou and Happy 24 weeks x :happydance:


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls :hi:

Im really struggling today! I woke up from a dream, its was sooo realistic! I had my baby and i could literally see her, feel her and smell her, you know when you wake up and its so real that i almost miss her! My mood has completely changed now. Im just feeling really sorry for myself today thinking how much longer am I going to feel like this. What if itll be years. Its like a dull ache in my chest when i think about it all! Argh. Im cd11 today, weve only bd once so far, weve been rubbish but are going to bd every ther day now for the rest of the month. but all i think in the back of my head is it isnt going to happen this month or the next or the next or the next! :cry:


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: Jessie - I know the feeling all too well. We haven't really BD much at all this month, lots going on, and now I am past ovulation (no more EWCM; it's now white & lotiony) so who knows if we even have much of a chance at all! I keep having dreams with the same babies; a boy and a girl and just have to remind myself to be patient because "Good things come to those who wait" :shrug:

Lots of drama going on in my life, but I'm likely moving in with OH in the next few weeks or so. Going to try out how long it is to work going a new way as the mapquest says it's only 5 mins longer, so we will see. Of course OH is thrilled but under the circumstances I'm still iffy.


----------



## Pickletilly

Jess where are you in your cycle? Vivid dreams are a big symptom ;) 

So the doctor called and just told me I'm anaemic. I knew that. And what made me laugh is he recommended THE PILL. Do these doctors not communicate ffs! So at the end of his ramblings I said, and what about the other results (to do with TTC) and he was so casual with his "oh they're fine" I could have thrown the phone. Like it's no big deal about my LH and everything! Anyway, just waiting on oh's results now, and I'm kinda wishing there was something wrong with me as I'm easier to fix, right? :( no swimmers no baby.. I'm praying his swimmers are just fine, please pray too.


----------



## jessieles

Hi Pickle- im only on cd11 today, weve bd once so far so no chance of that. i think i ovulate around next sunday! Awww hun, i hope your oh sa are ok, i bet theyre fine! can you see a diff dr?

Wanabe- i hope the drama calms down xx


----------



## DD80

Jessie - savor the feeling of the dream...perhaps write it out in a journal or just on paper. The more details, the better...write your feelings too. It sounds like a lovely dream to have and is probably a premonition dream. So now enjoy the ride. Don't feel bad because you don't have it - feel good knowing that one day you will. 

Pickle - what a mess you've had with your dr...so weird. Can you request a copy of your bloodwork so you can look over it yourself? I've found that really helpful in the past. Anemia is nothing to sneeze at...do you take an iron supplement? It can also be a symptom of a larger issue...perhaps something to look into?


----------



## jessieles

Feeling really low today! me and the dh had a row yesterday, it was one of our bd days but obv that didnt happen! i just really wanted to do all we could this month bt now its cd12 and weve bd once! im hoping well dtd tonight but if not im really not holding out much hope this month! i know i dont ovulate for another few days but i havent tested so i wanted to cover all bases just incase i od early this month! argh! i just normally hold on to that hope of a bfp and it keeps me going all month but if we havent bd then thers no hope! Why is this ttc rollercoaster so hard? meanwhile everyone around me is pregnant within a few months of trying!


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy V-Day/24 weeks loulou!

Happy 14 weeks DD! Have you started to show yet?

PB - I would ask your dr about nausea medication, it's a real life saver. Even if it just takes the edge off! I was on zofran up until 17/18 weeks, I started out with something not as strong around 6 weeks, but had it changed around 9 weeks to zofran.

Pickle - I don't know why drs think birth control is the answer to every problem females have - and you'd think he'd of checked what the bloods were for before he mentioned it. I would see about getting some kind of iron supplement for the anemia, I'm not a dr, but did a quick google search and it seems anemia can be linked to trouble getting pregnant. Hope your OH's SA turns up good.

Jessie - so sorry you're feeling down. Big :hugs: Are you going in for further testing? I hope that dream is a good premonition that you'll get your baby soon! Good luck getting some BD in!

Wannabe - Hope the drama passes quickly! Moving in with your OH under the circumstances may not be ideal, but it could relieve some of your stresses.


----------



## Pickletilly

Jessie just have makeup bd tonight :) and I know how you feel but do remember it only takes one. 

Dd & Miranda, I've had anemia since I was a teenager. I do take iron but he prescribed me a higher dose. However I have trouble swallowing pills and these are def a no go. So I'm gonna get some more of a lower dose and take a few if that makes sense. 

I was wondering if it was linked to TTC. Maybe this is my answer all along. Why didn't the doc tell me that?


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle could you break the pill into smaller pieces? I used to do that with my prenatal vitamins as they were too big and made me gag.

I googled "can anemia affect getting pregnant" and got a whole bunch of articles relating to it, I'd ask your dr specifically if he didn't mention it


----------



## Pickletilly

Could it really have played such a big affect on this whole time TTC? I feel a bit stupid. 

I'm going to the chemist now to see if I can get smaller pills or in liquid form. If not I will just have to grin and bear it. They are capsules so not possible to break :(

And it's gonna be too late to help for this cycle if I o c19 isn't it. I'm sure I read iron takes like 125 days to get into the system properly. I havent taken my old tablets for a while :( ughhh


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh bummer, hopefully they have something easier for you to swallow!

If the anemia is your problem, that's an easy enough solution. I've honestly no idea if that's the issue, but it does seem to be a correlation to it. I wouldn't of thought it to be a problem either, so don't feel bad!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks Miranda :) I went and got the tablets. Just taken one, and although I freaked a bit (I have a phobia of choking on tablets) I just had to think "do I want a baby" and it worked lol. I really hope this is my problem. If it is I will feel very bad for making oh do a :spermy: test as he has asked before if my anemia would be the problem. :dohh::dohh:

How's your little man? Do you think he's showing signs of that growth spurt? Is there anything you think to yourself "nobody warned me about that!" :haha:



Jess - my temps are proving this is def a rollercoaster :haha:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hi: Hi ladies sorry i have been mia.

Jessie :hugs: I am so sorry for what u are going through. It can be very frustrating but look on the bright side, U r doing something about it. Dh's sa has come back as normal and u will soon get ur own results. It will happen hun, that dream will come true, just don't give up. 

Pickle i have also heard that anemia affect ttc so now u have got to start taking those iron tablets hun and hopefully that should resolve everything. 1 piece of advice though don't take the iron tablets with water, it has to be with orange juice cos the body absorb it better when u take it with orange juice. It was an advice given to me by my midwife when i was pregnant with DD and they found out that i was slightly anemic. 

Wannabe good luck with moving in with OH, hope everything works out well for the both of u x

Miranda how is little james? Bet he is getting bigger and cuter :happydance:. Kisses to him x

KK how are u? How is cute little Willow? bet she is a big girl now? Kisses to her as well x

Pal how are u sweety? Hope u are cool?

Afm me i got my whooping cough and flu vaccines today and i have been warned that i might feel under the weather so i am trying to rest up.

Good luck to all ttc ladies and hope that those dreams come true x


----------



## loulou82baby

I have to go back and catch up, but I figured I'd post these while I have my pc working :haha: 

This was the same day as my last dr's appt



Changing table in it's cramped quarters (don't mind the junk, I'm still working out a place to put everything)



Crib before and after sanding



Finished crib full of baby stuff lol. I haven't gotten a mattress yet, so for now just using it as storage :thumbup:


----------



## loulou82baby

I'm sending out armloads of :hugs: to you ladies! I just started tearing up reading through the last couple of pages!

Jessie- I like the suggestion of writing every detail you can remember now to savor it and know what you have to look forward to. And then when you have your LO in your arms you can look back at this dream and smile :) I hope you and DH get some makeup bd in hun, you still have time! I have my fx'ed for you and I'm sending tons of :hugs: !

Pickle- I never realized anemia could have such a big impact on ttc and I've been through it! If you do have a hard time with the bigger pills I would do like you said and take extra of the little ones to equal a big one. I know that when I took an iron supplement it seemed to help pretty quickly with the way I felt, but idk statistics on it. I have read that I think calcium can reduce the effectiveness of iron so avoid milk and such around the time you take your supplement. I hope you get good results from your oh's sa and don't feel bad! For all us girls have to go through it really is not that bad for them to have to do one embarrassing little thing lol. And you also still have time so get your bd on! As you just said it only takes one :) fx'ed and lots of :hugs: ! Oh and your dr sounds like an idiot and I firmly believe they don't bother to read files or communicate!

Wannabe- I really hope the drama dies down for you hun! Moving with your OH may not turn out to be a bad thing, just bad circumstances. I hope everything works out hun and you get a better shot for next cycle! Fx'ed and lots of :hugs: !

Natasha- how are you feeling hun?I hope you ddon't get too many ill effects from the vaccines! Happy 29 weeks already! :) not too much longer :)

Pb- I hope they give you some meds for the sickness! Take care of yourself :hugs:

Miranda- how is the little mr? Is he sleeping more consistent? Hopefully all is well with you and your family :)

DD- happy 14 weeks! I hope your ms is easing so you can start enjoying your pregnancy :hugs: 

Kristi- how is Willow? I bet she's getting so big already!

Pal- how are you hun?

I know I'm forgetting a bunch and I'm sorry! I suck at remembering what I've read after a couple of pages!

Afm- things are going good. I've been taking advantage of being able to sleep for the past couple of days/nights since it seems to only happen in spurts lol. 

My friends shower went well and I think she was pretty pleased. Though she feels like she didn't get enough diapers and the furniture she wanted but I thought she made out quite well. I'm glad it's over :haha: 

Yay for v day! I tried to try it into a celebration with my OH but he just looked at me like I was crazy :haha: and then proceeded to fall asleep on the couch like he's doing right now :dohh: If I get :sex: one more time before I deliver this baby I think I'll consider myself lucky :rofl:

Anyways, to end this book I'm sending out lots of &#9825; and :hugs: to you ladies!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 14 weeks DD :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Those vaccines r really kicking my butt. I don't know how I am going to get through today with DD.


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 29 weeks dream!

I chose to forgo the flu vaccine, I've never gotten it before, and didn't feel like I needed it when they offered. Hope it doesn't make you feel to bad! I've heard the whooping cough vaccine makes your arm hurt for a while - I also didn't get this one. They didn't offer it to me until after James was born, and since he's home with me most of the time, I didn't think I needed it.

Loulou - you look great! And the crib turned out very well! I considered buying a changing table like that one, I saw it at the consignment store, but decided to go with the one I have instead.

It seems for whatever reason, a lot of first time moms always feel like they didn't get enough at their baby showers. The way I see it, I'm thankful for whatever I did get...would of been nice to get more items off the registry I made, but any gift was thoughtful! And doing a diaper raffle is the best idea ever! I got so many diapers. I actually have a box of newborn diapers I never opened I plan on exchanging for a different size :) As for furniture, I expected no one to buy that for me, so the fact that Brett's parents bought us the crib was beyond unexpected and my mom bought the stroller/car seat combo...so two of my biggest items bought way before the baby shower :D


Pickle, are you going to have your blood checked again to make sure the iron supplements are working? And, if it is the anemia that's been causing your issues conceiving, your OH never has to know he did the SA for nothing ;)

KK - I'm loving all the fall photos you've been posting from your mini sessions on facebook, I so wish I lived closer so I could get some done!

Pal - hope you're doing well!

Hope today is full of positive thoughts ladies, and if not big :hugs: and lots of love sent your way! I posted a few more photos on my journal yesterday for your viewing pleasure :)

AFM - James is mostly sleeping very well at night, now that I've figured out that the swaddling blanket I bought is my best friend :haha: I change his diaper, wrap him up, feed him til he passes out, then stick him in his bassinet. He's been going to sleep between 9:30-10:30 and sleeping anywhere from 4-7 hrs. The last two nights he was up around 2am after going to bed around 9-9:30 and then up again sometime between 5 and 7. I, personally, am a grumpy mess :dohh: Sometimes I just want to sleep, and this kid has decided he wants to be awake ALL day, and eat...and if he's not eating he wants to be entertained..and I'm sitting here like, dude come on, can I just make myself lunch or vacuum please? lol


----------



## DD80

Pickle - I'm not sure if the anemia affects TTC, but I'm glad you are on the iron now. My husband has a terrible time with pills and takes them all with fruit gummies...if he pretends he's swallowing just food, he's fine. I think the iron will help. I hope you can find some answers.

Lou - you look so cute and your nursery is so cute. You did such a good job!

Miranda, I agree with you on the shower part. I don't expect anyone to get us anything. We created this bub and we did it knowing we'd have to provide for it. We are buying minimal items and waiting after birth for a few things because we don't know if we need them yet. I wanted to get started on cloth diapers though...I know they can be expensive and I want yo space out the expense. Lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

Oy vey, I've been so busy lately, so so sorry I haven't been by more often! I am going to try and sit down tomorrow and catch up with how everyone is doing. Miss you all so much and I hope life is treating you all well. All is good here gearing up for my favorite time of the year! Halloween :D

Be back tomorrow! (wait...technically its tomorrow, so be back later today lol!!)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!!

Pickle - I had no idea there could be a connection between anemia and TTC! That's interesting. TTC is so particular lol if anything is off with your body then I think it makes it more difficult for TTC as little bubs needs the best possible environment :shrug: Hopefully now that you're taking iron it will speed things up and you will get your BFP!! :dust:

Ciara - You look adorable! What a nice job fixing up the furniture! Happy late 24 weeks! 

Miranda - I agree with the babyshower thing; some people expect to get everything they ask for, only to be let down, when really it should be an added bonus to receive items, not a necessity ;) 

DD - How many weeks are you now? You must be in 2nd tri already huh? It's going by so quickly! Is the sickness any better??

Natasha - Happy 29 weeks! Wow! :happydance:

Pal - Hope all is well? :hugs:

Jessie - Hope you are getting some :sex: in and things have calmed down with you and DH!

AFM - OH and I have been arguing about the best route for me to get to work from his house. Turns out, either way I look at it it is always about 15 mins longer than it is from my mom's house, and it's more of a roundabout way - whereas at my mom's it's a straight shot straight up. So I am not going to be moving in with OH just yet. He would have to be willing to move somewhere closer to my work so that we can both get about a 40min travel whereas now he is only 15mins away from his work and I am 45min (from my mom's). It's become a big problem and we have been screaming at each other for the last 2 days every time this subject comes up. He wants me to move in SO badly, but for me it's just not convenient and I am second guessing things. I have been on stress-overload and having mental breakdowns more often than I'd like to admit :blush: Needless to say, not much :sex: this month so who knows. And I'm actually okay with it now. I don't need any more added stress at the moment. 
My stomach has been "twitching" - like when your eyelid twitches and they say it's from stress, but my stomach (in the same spot) keeps doing it. It's such a strange sensation lol I wonder if that's similar to how baby feels? :haha:


----------



## fairyy

Ciara: You have a cute bump and great job on that crib. :cloud9:
Can't wait to see baby in there :)

Miranda: James Andrew is definitely an attention seeker and wants to be entertained :)

DD: Happy 2nd trimester :flower:. Hope you are eating properly. 

Krsiti: What's the plan for Halloween ? Btw you are one beautiful lady and any costume would rock on you. :thumbup:

Wannabe: I hope you and OH decide something and come to a common point when it comes to move-in together. Don't stress much and enjoy some weekend :sex: lol

Natasha: Hope the side effect from the vaccine is gone and now you are doing all right. :hugs:

Jessie: I know the feeling sweetie. Loads of :hugs: It is hard to be positive at times when AF visits each month instead of BFP but the pregnant ladies here are the proof that it will definitely happen. It may take long. But when you get that BFP the pain would fade and joy would set in. 

Kerry:I never thought anemia can affect TTC. :shrug:
But it can be fixed easily. Have you got your DH's results ? I hope everything is fine. [-o&lt;

Pb: How are you sweetie ? 

AFM: I think my next update would be an AF update. :growlmad:
CD29 today.


----------



## DD80

I'm 14+2 today. Movin right along. I think I'm eating pretty well...I have been able to eat more veggies, which is nice.

Fairy I hope it's not an af update!! 
Fingers crossed for you!!

Wannabe - are you guys married? I can never remember. I hate to say it, and please don't take this the wrong way but I can see your OH's side on this. Is 15 mins really worth all of this trouble? Do you really want to live with him? I'm not trying to offend, it's just what came to mind as I read your post. Once you guys move in, you can talk about moving to a different location and it might be fun to search for a place together, but for now, he just wants to be with you. Living together is a great step to becoming closer in a relationship.


----------



## Pickletilly

Just to add to dd's point, a baby is 10 times bigger than moving in together. What if you move in and clash? You might not want to create a life with someone you can't live with? Lots to think about hun. I do hope you guys work it out :) xx


----------



## fairyy

:hi: Kerry. What's going on ?

DD: Glad to know that you are eating well :thumbup:

Btw ladies my update is surely an AF update. It's staring slowly but I am sure it's :witch:. I am losing interest in baby making. Whether we TTC or NTNP, pre-seed or not, the result is always the same(AF).


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: ladies!!!

Natasha- I hope you're feeling better! I've heard the vaccines can be pretty rough and I declined them. I've never had them before and I'm not ready to start just yet. Feel better! :hugs: oh and bump pic please!?

DD- glad to hear you are able to get more veggies in :) I love my veggies, it's usually my favorite part of any meal/snack! I've been trying to add in more healthy fats like peanut butter and avocados to gain some weight, we'll see what happens! Judging by my bump I think bubs is growing just fine though :)

Miranda- I agree with you girls that some moms just expect more, like to get everything they could possibly need and more at their showers. I was always thankfully for anything I was given and definitely didn't expect anything. She text me yesterday and said they took over $300 of stuff back to exchange for a car seat/stroller combo and was complaining that she couldn't get more and didn't have enough diapers, wipes, soaps, etc. :dohh: I just want to say REALLY??? We make less $, have a family of soon to be 5, have more bills, and have bought everything ourselves without any of the $ complaints that she has for just the 2 going to be 3 of them. I told her yesterday that they need a budget to control their obvious over-spending. Sorry for venting! Lol, that was a lot longer than I intended! ;)

James is testing you already, you're in trouble Momma! :) he's so precious! 

Kristi- good to hear from you! I can't wait to see/hear what you come up with for Halloween! :)

Pal- I'm sorry about af hun :( I know you've had a long road and I wish I could do/say something to help! Lots of &#9825; and :hugs:

Wannabe- I'm sorry you and your OH are fighting :( that's never pleasant! Could you possibly try it for a week and see what you think? I think I told you before that I think living with someone is the true decider on if you can live with someone for the rest of your life. A week would give you an idea but not be a permanent commitment. I hope it all works out hun! :hugs:

Pickle- how are you? 

Pb- how are you feeling?

Jessie- how are you?

Afm- what a week! I thought most of the craziness was over, boy was I wrong! Soccer keeps us pretty busy with daily practice and 2 games a week, but with plenty of time to spare...usually lol. Sarai hurt her knee in gym class (playing soccer of course) early in the week. At first we thought it was just a bruise or something minor and just iced it until her game Wednesday and then all hell broke loose! She ended up down on the field and in tears (and she never cries over physical pain). She couldn't walk, even with a brace, and she got kicked in the head, poor honey! So needless to say we've been back and forth between the sports trainer, doctor, and coach for the past couple of days. She has a pretty bad sprain in her knee and her head seems alright. We've been icing it constantly and she seems to be doing better and was even able to play in last nights game for a bit. That was some scary stuff and a reality check as to why some parents don't let their kids play sports. She is stubborn and determined to finish the season and I am so torn on that! I want her to be happy, but not if her knee gets worse. They tied the best team in the league last night and have a record of 3-1-1, which I think ranks them at 1st or 2nd in the league right now. This is the best team they've had in yrs and I get their excitement but...It's still my baby girl and I don't want her hurt!

Alright, sorry this is so long again, I have a really hard time keeping it short! Have a great day ladies &#9825;


----------



## pb921124

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been out of the loop. I'm so tired during the week that all I do when I get home is sleep. All is good. excited that my little bean has stayed put so far. Having a hard time going through my daily routine with the nausea, headaches, and over all tiredness weighing me down. I don't know how other women have worked during their whole pregnancy. I have so long to go and already it's a struggle to get out of bed and get going everyday. Mornings are hard. Although I feel miserable, I'm afraid for the symptoms to go away because feeling miserable makes me more optimistic that baby is sticking. 

Pickle - were you able to talk to your doctor about your iron levels affecting TTC? I wonder if it would be possible to see another doctor. When I was having issues it was comforting that my Dr. seemed just as concerned with my troubles as I was.

Jessie - Huge Hug going your way. :hugs: 

Loulou - happy late 24 weeks!! How exciting the the crib is up and your bump is gorgeous!! Hope your DD recovery is going well. I agree with you, its a very tough choice between wanting to keep your daughter from worsening her injury and wanting her to enjoy playing with her team and having fun. 

Dream - So sorry that the vaccines have you down. It's been since my schools years that I've had to do any so I'm not familiar how long these things last, but I hope you are feeling well soon!

Miranda - I LOVE your stories of James. He such a cutie pie and I so look forward to those new baby woes :)

Wannabe - Hope you get things figured out with OH. Its sounds like a frustrating time. Wishing for the best for you!

Fairy - sending baby dust your way to hopefully scare off :witch: :):dust:


----------



## DD80

Lou - I have no trouble getting my fats in! Lol...sunflower butter, butter, avocado...I have a problem. Lol. As for Sarai, honestly she needs to rest her knee. She's a stubborn little thing and is pushing herself, which is a great quality, but can be detrimental to her health (I know this because I am just like that!). There is a big chance that if she keeps going, she will hurt herself further and not be able to play at all... She needs 6-8 weeks off of the knee, with rest, ice, and rehab exercises when she's ready. A sprain is nothing to laugh at. Once she's better, she can work on building up her muscles around her knee to prevent further injury. I know it's hard to not let her play, but it might be what's best for now. Just my 2 cents. I hope she gets better soon...that head injury is no laughing matter either. She needs to rest that as well...did you guys to get her checked for a concussion?


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: Hi girls - 
You are all very correct in saying that moving in is nothing compared to having a baby with him, I totally get that but I guess I never thought of it that way before? :blush:
We have decided that I will continue going back/forth until winter is over as I have been having issues and then we will end up moving somewhere slightly closer to my work.
I will update more later, going out with mom now

And no we are not married yet but have discussed it all.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Glad to see my preggies are doing well but not happy to see AF making the rounds...Grrrrr!! 

I got Willows Halloween costume ordered she will be Snow White, and I am looking for a Garden Gnome costume for Rand. As for mine...Im still up in the air and running out of time! Eeek!


----------



## loulou82baby

Pb- with symptoms or without I think it's totally normal to worry. Sometimes I still can't believe I'm pregnant, until my little guy kicks me in the cervix :haha: Happy 6 weeks to you! I can't promise you're going to feel better, but I do hope that once your hormones start to stabilize that you will have some more energy. I worked until my due date with my first 2 and I never felt exceptionally tired or sick or any of the other not so nice parts of pregnancy...this time I am so thankful I'm a sahm, this pregnancy has been so different and a lot harder than my others. I hope you get some relief :hugs:

DD- I don't have a hard time getting my fats in either :haha: I just need to work on getting the right (healthy) fats in :) 

As far as Sarai goes, they don't think she actually got a concussion, and didn't order any further testing for it. She seems to be healing up well, but I really wish I could tie her down with some ice lol. She rested for the most part over the weekend but did volunteer to help with a make-a-wish fundraiser (which I have to be proud of her for)...she's a very stubborn girl and I understand because I'm the same way. At her age I never let anything get in the way of what I wanted lol.

Kristi- I want to see pics once you get them in their costumes! How exciting :) and so freaking cute! My kids still haven't made a concrete decision on costumes, but Sarai wants last leaning towards being a bum and Blake wants to be "something scary" lol...

Afm- I'm off to get my car inspected and pick up invites for the kiddos bday party. I'll check in soon!

Hope the rest of you ladies are well! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!!

So much has been going on in my life, I haven't had time to properly update - Sorry!! :hugs:
I have been going through a lot of personal/emotional issues lately, and OH and I finally sat down and cried/talked it all out and have decided that I really need to get into counselling (again...). My depression is worse than I thought it was and I'm finally reaching the point of no control :nope: This, paired with my extreme (untreated) anxiety levels are adding to the stress of our relationship :cry: I have just signed up for insurance through work and it should be effective soon but even if I can get an appt in now I will pay out of pocket for the help I need because this is bad.. Luckily my OH is fabulous and is sticking by me through this God-awful time (Wintertime makes me 1,000 times more depressed than I typically am...)
But after our talk and everything I feel a huge weight has been lifted, and I can't wait for our next step! First thing is to help myself, and I told him I'd like to move in together once this is controlled, which will likely be after snowfall and all that terrible nasty stuff! It just seems to be WAY too much to add on my plate right now, and we've talked it through :)
I think AF is slowly arriving (early?) but honestly it's not phasing me at all, since I know we barely had a chance this month anyways and I've accepted the fact that I should be more patient and not really TTC but just NTNP as it's just added stress that we don't need, especially right now.
:hugs: Just know that I stalk this thread all the time so even if I get quiet I'm still lurking about :haha: Love you girls!!!


----------



## pb921124

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Wannabe

I can't even imagine the emotions that you must be going through, but it sounds like you and OH are on the path to finding solutions and working together to get through it. :flower:


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> So much has been going on in my life, I haven't had time to properly update - Sorry!! :hugs:
> I have been going through a lot of personal/emotional issues lately, and OH and I finally sat down and cried/talked it all out and have decided that I really need to get into counselling (again...). My depression is worse than I thought it was and I'm finally reaching the point of no control :nope: This, paired with my extreme (untreated) anxiety levels are adding to the stress of our relationship :cry: I have just signed up for insurance through work and it should be effective soon but even if I can get an appt in now I will pay out of pocket for the help I need because this is bad.. Luckily my OH is fabulous and is sticking by me through this God-awful time (Wintertime makes me 1,000 times more depressed than I typically am...)
> But after our talk and everything I feel a huge weight has been lifted, and I can't wait for our next step! First thing is to help myself, and I told him I'd like to move in together once this is controlled, which will likely be after snowfall and all that terrible nasty stuff! It just seems to be WAY too much to add on my plate right now, and we've talked it through :)
> I think AF is slowly arriving (early?) but honestly it's not phasing me at all, since I know we barely had a chance this month anyways and I've accepted the fact that I should be more patient and not really TTC but just NTNP as it's just added stress that we don't need, especially right now.
> :hugs: Just know that I stalk this thread all the time so even if I get quiet I'm still lurking about :haha: Love you girls!!!

I suffer from Anxiety, and when my depression sneaks up on me it cause horrible attacks. Very sorry to hear you are dealing with all that. But talking to a counselor is good ((hugs)) if you ever need to talk about anything FB message me. Been there, done that so I know talking to someone who understands that stuff is a great way to help with the mental healing. I've been back on Welbutrin since July since I had horrid postnatal anxiety and I feel much better. You'll get there girl!!!


Lou how do you pronounce your daughters name?


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

Sorry I havent been on here much, been busy the past week. My dad isnt too well at the mo so hes in hospital, Ive been going back and forth to visit. We have been rubbish this month with ttc, weve literally bd on cd10, 13 and 15 and that is it! No opking or anything! I think its been a mixture of tiredness (the dh has been working non stop) and loss of motivation! So ive decided to forget this month and try properly next month, ive bought concieve plus, ovulation tests and booked an appt with the docs on 20th oct. so for now Ill give myself a break!

Wanabe- Im sorry that you are going through an awful time, im glad you have a plan ahead and seeing a counsellor! Your oh sounds very supportive too!:hugs:

PB- im glad you have a sticky bean, :happydance:hopefully your symptoms wont last too long!:hugs:

Loulou- Im glad your dd is ok! sounds worrying! kids are resiliant little things arent they!

Pickle- how are things?

Fairy- I hope your doing ok and AF hasnt been too bad! :hugs:


KK and Miranda- Love your gorgeous baby pics on fb!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mirandaprice

loulou - happy 25 weeks

Pb - happy 6 weeks

DD - happy 15 weeks


I've been meaning to reply to all you ladies, as I have been reading updates...but I'm finding I've hit a bit of a low and lack motivation to do much at the moment.

Jessie - so sorry to hear your dad isn't well, I hope it's nothing major and he recovers quickly! Big :hugs: 

Wannabe - Glad you're looking into getting help, anxiety and depression are so hard to deal with alone. It's great that you and your OH talked about it, and hopefully your spirits will pick up soon!

Pickle - where are you in your cycle? Any symptoms? ;)

loulou, DD, dream and pb - hope you ladies are doing well, and your pregnancies aren't being hard on you!

pal - hope life is treating you well!

Hope I didn't miss anyone! Big :hugs: to all you ladies, and hope you're all doing well.

afm - I don't know whats gotten into me lately, but I'm just feeling out of sorts. James will be 2 months tomorrow! I'll be posting pictures soon in my journal, so check back in later today to see them :) He's got his 2 month appointment thursday, he'll be getting his first round of shots. I took the day off incase he reacts badly to them.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy 6 weeks PB!! :happydance: Hope all is well!
Happy 15 weeks DD!! :happydance: Hows the nausea? Bump starting?
Happy 25 weeks Ciara!! :happydance: Any name ideas??

Miranda - Happy 2 months to baby James!! :happydance: I think it's a great idea you took the day off just in case - chances are he will be cranky and/or need tylenol or something (can they even have that so early?)

Kristi - Can't wait to see pics of these costumes!! 

Pickle, Pal & Jessie - Where are you girls in your cycles?? Throwing some :dust: your way!! :flower:

AFM - I noticed today that my boobies are hurting me a LOT! suddenly? I'm not even sure this happens before AF or not? I've noticed every now and again my nipples will be tender (TMI but when OH sucks them) but never seemed to notice if it was around AF time or what. Hmm. :shrug:
My cat also happened to scratch me right on my boobies lol so perhaps that's why? Just find it pretty odd like they hurt even when not being touched. I've been super gassy (and constipated :growlmad:) which is unusual before AF too but apparently I'm CD27 I think. I've been having AF-type cramps off/on but I feel that's also my bowels :( Ah well; looking forward to starting a new cycle actually. Either way, we need to have more :sex: :haha:


----------



## pb921124

Jessie - So sorry to hear about your dad :hugs: sending well wishes and thoughts your way

Miranda - hopefully James isn't too cranky after his first round of shots, poor baby. And he is too cute. took a moment to check out his updated pics and he is just adorable!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## jessieles

:hugs::hugs:Thanks girls! He's got a clot on the lung and cardiomyopathy, which is basically heart failure so they are looking at ways to keep his heart regulated at the mo! He's ok in himself just very breathless! but hes in the best place!

Wanabe- Im on cd 21, but i have no idea when i ovulated and we only bd on cd10, 13 and 15 so Im not holding out any hope this cycle!

loulou - happy 25 weeks :happydance:

Pb - happy 6 weeks :flower:

DD - happy 15 weeks :hugs:

Miranda- I hope your feeling better soon! I bet your exhausted! :hugs:

Afm- Im just looking forward to getting onto the next cycle and start ttc properly again! also to getting some tests started with the docs! Im going to mention also that I get a lot of af pain, like they literally make me think im going to pass out and also throughtout my whole cycle i get pains, Ive had af pains the last 4 days which is odd!

xxxxxxxxxx to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 30 weeks dream!

Wannabe - how long are your cycles usually? Those symptoms seem promising, but if they turn into af glad to hear your not taking it poorly.

Jessie - oh no, how awful for your dad. I hope they're able to make him comfortable. 
Bad af pains doesnt sound good, hope the drs can help!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies! 

So sorry for not replying or posting at all in a while. I have been lurking and checking in on you all but I've been a little distracted. Anyway, I'm pretty sure I ovulated between yesterday afternoon and last night. I can't be bothered to stress about bd timing anymore.. Also, just got the boys results. "Low". :cry: we have an appointment with doc later. What now :( :( 

Wannabe - good symptoms, hang on in there :) 

KK - gonna take pics when your kiddlets are all dressed up for Halloween?! Would love to see! 

Lou - your girly seems to get knocked about a lot! Tough cookie! Great for her future but the poor thing needs to know when enoughs enough. Your bump is lush so cute, hope you're feeling good :) 

Jess - really sorry to hear about your dad, hope he picks up. Your bding sounds good to me :hugs: 

Miranda - 1dpo I do believe but after hearing oh's results, who's counting :( 
Can't believe James is two months already! That flew! He's too cute.

Hope everyone else is doing well and our preggos are growing nicely ;)


----------



## Pickletilly

Back.. The count is under 1 million (should be 15).
Looks like we are on the road to ivf.

<\3


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh pickle, big giant :hugs:

Is IVF your only option, or is there still a chance of natural conception or possibly increasing his sperm count?


----------



## Pickletilly

Our doctor (we changed drs) is sending him for blood tests and another SA but he says it's highly unlikely the SA will be any different. Then we will be referred to a urologist. And then the urologist will refer us to ivf. The way our doctor was speaking to us, it looks like this could be our only hope. I'm devastated. We both are. We are both going for more bloods on friday and he will doing his SA on tues.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Big big hugs Pickle, I know this was not the results you both were wanting. Please never loose hope though. Even though they may tell you the % chance is low, any %chance is still a chance. I have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: dont fret and think too far ahead, just take it step by step and see if there are other options! still bd as much as u can as u never know! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh, Pickle!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry you are having to go through this :nope: I agree though keep :sex: as much as possible because you just never know - I always hear stories of miracle babies :cloud9: I wish you and DH the best of luck sweetie as the TTC journey continues :hugs:

Miranda - My cycles can be anywhere from 28 days to 32 days normally. Usually the 30-days but I'm not so "clockwork" anymore lately lol I found it weird to start having 28 days again :shrug: 

Today I'm CD29 I believe - and still no AF. I had brown spotting yesterday and we also :sex: and nothing happened afterwards (usually it encourages AF to come out lol) I've noticed when I struggle to have a BM is when I tend to have the spotting so who knows!

OH says that apparently I do seem to say my boobies hurt before AF, but I honestly don't rem them being so sore; I don't even have to touch them and they are aching soooo badly. :shrug: But again, my cat decided to scratch the heck outta my chest so maybe that's contributing to it? We will soon find out lol.

I'm not very hopeful for this cycle as not much :sex: happened but then again I didn't track my ovulation so who knows if we happened to do it at the right time! Either way I'll be okay though :)

Got my typical migraine before AF today too so I'm pretty sure I'm out


----------



## jessieles

Well god knows whats happening with me- but something is defo not right, Ive had af pains for around 5 days now, the have been awful the last 2 days. Now im 11 days away from af so god knows! but im just really glad my pap smear is next week as i have a feeling something isnt right!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks for your support ladies. It's hard to think positive right now. I just feel a constant ache in my heart and lungs like if I let go I won't be able to stop crying. Trying to hold it together for oh as I've already broken down and he feels bad enough. I will only be doing opks now but the doctor didn't give us anything positive to think about apart from NHS ivf doesn't have a waiting list. But it will take us past Xmas to go through more testing just to get the go ahead for it. 

I'm really sorry but I don't feel like I can come on here for a while and read symptoms in tww etc (but jess that is a massive sign of implanation) so I don't think I will even lurk. It just hurts. So I wish you all the luck in the world you all mean so much to me. I will be back, and who knows I might feel better and return in a few days :haha:

I love you all. Thank you so much. :dust:


----------



## loulou82baby

Pickle- :hugs: there are no words to stop your hurt right now :hugs: I wish I could give you a proper hug and a shoulder to cry on. Don't hold it in, it's important that you both release your emotions and love each other through it. Please give your OH a hug from me and ask him to give you one from me too. I am in tears for you and I want you to know that you have a lot of from us here :hugs: 

I know they say that there aren't a lot of things that treat low sperm count, but I have heard really good stories about horny goat weed in supplement form. There was another and I will look into it so I can leave the info incase you decide to check back.

Again, I love you and am sending giant :hugs:

I will be back to catch up with the rest of you ladies when I compose myself &#9825;


----------



## fairyy

Kerry, sweetie.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
They say to save :spermy:BD around +opk if a man has low count. Did your doctor say anything like that ? One way or the other, but we all will get there and have our babies. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Wannabe: Sorry you are going through a not so good phase :hugs:
We are here for you no matter what. Hope things get better for you soon. 

Jessie: Don't feel so down hun. Your BD days sounds good to me. You never know, this might be the month and the pain your are getting are implantation pain. If not next month will be better. But talk to your doctor about these pains. My AF is always painful too and I get PMS a week before AF. I get some odd pain each month around 7/8dpo and I don't know why I get that! 

Ciara, Kristi, Natasha, Pb, Miranda, DD...hope you all are doing good. I am good too. DH and I are more connected and loving towards each other as we are not bothered about TTC. We will put everything into it around Feb/March if this relaxed approach don't give us a BFP. Btw my headaches are bad again. So I will be going for eye exam soon and then for physical exam to see if there is some underlying issues !:shrug:

Love you all :hugs:. Do post Hallowen pics.


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle, take all the time you need! We'll be here waiting when you feel up to coming back.

If you just want to chat, feel free to pm me anytime or I can send you my email or facebook if you have one.

In the meantime, treat yourself to something nice, you deserve it!


----------



## jessieles

Pickle :hugs::hugs: I totally understand, we will be here waiting for you when you are ready to come back, pop in and let us know how you are from time to time as we will all miss you :hugs::hugs: sending you major love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pb921124

Biggest :hugs::hugs: I have pickle.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Aww pickle I am so sorry hun. I know that it wasn't the result that u were hoping for but at least u know what you are working towards. I understand if this place is all too much for u and u want to step back and clear ur head :cry:. We will always be here for u if u need a chat or update or just to say hi. I don't want to play down ur OH' s problem but Ivf is not the only way, it is definitely fixable with vitamins. U can still follow all ur doctors order but start doing few things of ur own on the side. I know a lot of ladies on here who put their partners with the same problem on vitamin c and zinc and there was significant change in matter of months. If ur oh is up for it, lifestyle changes can make a huge difference like cutting down smoking (if he smokes) or drinking. While waiting for doc's appointment, u can look into different vitamins online to boost count. I can look into some if u want me. Once again hun we are here for u and some day when u have ur gorgeous baby, u can tell him or her about ur journey x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Jessie I am sorry about ur dad hun. I pray that he gets better soon x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wannabe so sorry about what u r going through. I am happy now that u have sought help, hopefully u will be back to feeling like ur old self x


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am so sorry if I have forgotten anyone. I hope the rest of the ladies are fine. I have been so busy with work but will keep checking in as much as I can x


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: Sorry about your dad sweetie. How is he doing now ? 

Kerry: Praying for you hun. Do drop in if you want to chat, it doesn't have to be TTC related.


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies

How are you all doing?

Fairy- He came home last night so just a case of resting now and change of lifestyle so we'll see! How are you doing hun?

Im on cd26 today so af due in around 6 days. ive had cramping on and off for 2 weeks but that seems to have stopped now, sore boobies are back, but with our grand total of 3 bd sessions im not holding out much hope! just looking forward to starting properly next month!

have a good day alll xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - :hugs: So glad your dad is back home and seems to be doing well, how scary!
As for TTC, sometimes I have AF-type cramps for a while during my cycles also, and I'm not sure if maybe DD is right in the sense that maybe we are conceiving and just not implanting properly a lot of the times? :shrug:
I've only had this cramping when I believed to also have a chemical, so it could be a good sign for you - along with the achey boobies. Depending on when your BD sessions happened, it only takes once!! :dust:

Pickle - Biggest :hugs: I do hope that you come peek back on here, or keep us updated in another way (FB, e-mail, etc.) because talking it out is likely to help you more than avoiding the subject altogether. I completely understand it's too difficult right now as the wound is still very sore, but I do hope you don't stray too far!! We will miss you WAY too much! :hugs:

AFM - I am now CD3 (I think?). Having a pretty yucky/painful AF this time, but I'm actually glad it decided to fully come. I've been spotting for almost a week before actually starting to have a flow, so in that sense I'm a bit relieved. My achey boobs have stopped pretty much right when AF officially started, which is super strange to me. They are still a bit sore but not near how they were before and I would almost cry when OH touched them!! :shrug:
I had my normal CD1 headache/migraine also, so I am definitely thinking my headaches are related to blood loss or something along those lines. I also felt dizzy/lightheaded the first day and TMI but it was on the heavy side, so OH thinks I am slightly anemic when on AF anyways.
I am actually okay with just NTNP and I mentioned to OH that we shouldn't actually TTC until probably this time next year, after we are living together and engaged/married then it would be perfect. Until then we will continue what we are doing and obviously if it happens that's wonderful but if not then that's fine too :coffee:


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: to all you lovely ladies! Please excuse my absence, I wanted to do some investigating for Pickle before I came back so I could send her a pm.

Jessie- I hope you're ok hun, are you feeling better? I'm glad your dad is home and I hope there is someone to make sure that he is resting/recouping.

There is always hope, even with only 3 bd! We only had the 3 bd the month we caught and I didn't think we were that close to o. You never know hun, and it only takes one :)

When is your pap again? Or did you have it? There was so much I wanted to respond to before and now I've lost it! Sorry!

Wannabe- it sounds like you have things sorted and I'm happy for you :) I still think when your insurance kicks in you should get some simple hormone tests just so you know all is well incase you do get a surprise bfp while ntnp. Just my thoughts :) 

Do you take a multi with iron in it? If not, definitely start. Always check the contents, some have little to no iron, and if you feel like you need more take a prenatal, I get the spring valley big bottle at walmart. :)

Pal- I'm so glad you and your dh are lovey dovey :) and it sounds like you have a good plan in place :) do you think he will be willing to do testing at any time in the future? I hope it doesn't come to that, and I hope you don't mind me asking :)

Miranda and Kristi- how are the kiddos? And yourselves? 

DD- happy 15/16? Weeks...I lost track again! Anyways, I hope you're doing well :)

Natasha- did I ask if you have a name picked out? If I did I'm sorry, if not, I meant to lol. I have a feeling I did but I may have just been thinking it lol. Crazy brain! I hope you're getting some time to relax too! :)

Pb- how are you feeling hun?

Oh and Jessie I love your avatar! :) stunning! 

I'm sorry if I missed anyone/anything! 

Afm- I forgot last week that the kids had a 4 day weekend and their bday party this past weekend. It's been crazy, busy, hectic lol (at least for me since I was the only adult not drinking :haha: ) all went well, had an extra 6 kids spend the night Sat, and I think my house is finally back in order lol.

I am officially in double digits as of last Sunday :happydance: I have an appt coming up tomorrow and I am definitely going to ask if bubs size is on track because I'm not gaining still and i feel like my bump has gotten smaller :dohh: his movements are definitely more apparent though as it shakes my whole belly and you can see it through my shirt :haha: and he always seems to have a part shoved under one of my ribs lol. I just worry, but we all do, I'm sure all is fine :)

I want you ladies to know you are always in my thoughts and prayers regardless of how little or much I'm on here! I love you all and wish I could give you all a big in-person hug! &#9825;


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 26 weeks loulou! Hope all is well with the little mr, he could just be sitting farther back and that's why your bump seems smaller? 

Happy 15 weeks DD! 

Wannabe - Sorry AF is being difficult for you this cycle! I agree with loulou about going in for testing, even if you're only NTNP, as it sounds like you may have some underlying issues..and perhaps a simple fix will help you feel better in the meantime.

Jessie - has AF shown, if not, have you tested? Fx'd for you!

I hope everyone is doing well, I keep meaning to respond, but by the time I get a chance it seems there is so much new stuff to read over :haha: If I missed anyone/anything I really do apologize!

Happy 31 weeks (tomorrow) dream!

AFM - I seem to be borderline depressed lately. I can't quite put my finger on what's sent me into this downward spiral, but I'm finding it harder and harder to be positive about things. And I've just been so cranky and irritated, and I think Brett's been picking up on it, as he's been acting hostile towards me. It's strange, as he's so loving one minute and the next it's like a switch flipped and he's just angry with me. I wish I knew how to bring up the subject without upsetting him, but I can't handle him throwing tantrums when I have a screaming baby I'm trying to calm. He doesn't raise his voice at me, or get physical at all...he just says things he knows will get under my skin...like going on about how he's been doing all the cleaning and if I'm home all day why I didn't touch any of it. He doesn't seem to understand between a fussy baby and working from home I really don't have much time to clean. James is doing well other then is screaming last night...I think he had bad gas as he was hardening his tummy and kicking his legs like crazy. 

I posted a ton of new photos of him, he got to experience his first 5K run and first hockey game this weekend :)

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## fairyy

:hi: Ciara. I am sure bub is growing strong in there. :) 
:happydance:yay you are in double digits now. Seems you are doing good and had a great kids b'day party. Eat well and take rest when needed. :hugs:

About DH's testing. Yes, he said he definitely would go for it if needed, but not now. I hope 2015 would bring us our much awaited baby. 

I kind of lost 10/11 pounds and apparels are not fitting me. So I wanted to return unworn new apparel but DH said that I don't have to return those and when I asked why, he replied because "You are going to gain weight soon''. I said no, "I am not going to get bulky again". Then he said, "You are going to gain weight because you are going to get pregnant soon."Seems he wants a baby soon and being hopeful, finally ...:cloud9:


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw Pal, that's so sweet of your DH!


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: Great news Jessie [-o&lt;. So happy to hear this. 
Don't worry about only 3 BD sessions.Its enough to catch a eggie. :thumbup:

Miranda: :hugs: hun. I would say talk to Brett about how you feel. Once you have a discussion with him, you would feel better and his reaction might change. Men need lecture from time to time. lol. Feel better sweetie. 

Wannabe: As Ciara suggested, plz take some multivitamin or iron tablets. Talk to your doctor also about this. And I think what you have decided about NTNP is good. Its definitely not worth putting stress onto yourselves now. Good luck for all your future endeavors. 

Love you ladies :hugs::flower:


----------



## jessieles

Naw girlies i missed you! i was happy when i seen youd all been on here :flower:

Loulou- I have an appt next monday to go see my gp about further testing and my pap is next tuesday! im due af in 5 days, just having the same typical sore boobies bla bla bla so im trying to just expect af! yaaay for double digits :hugs:your house full of little ones sounds crazy! i bet your bump is lovely, we need some updated pics :winkwink:

Miranda :hugs: to you. i agree, maybe have a sit down chat with Brett and explain how your feeling, he might have no clue. I think men just think us woman give birth and then its all over, not that we have to deal with major hormone changes, a total change of life, complete exhaustion! big big to you, depression is awful, even just mild depression, i think talking to him will help. you know where we all are when you need to chat with us, dont keep anything bottled up! :hugs::flower:

Fairy- you look gorgeous in your facebook fotos and you can clearly see youve lost weight!:winkwink: i hope you get your bfp ready for a new year! Im glad your dh seems to want it just as much as you now!

Wanabe- i think thats a good relaxed approach, your body has been through a lot lately too!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairyy

Aww thanks Jessie. You look stunning btw in this avatar pic. :) So pretty in blue.

I am really hopeful that 2015 is going to be the year of babies and bumps :baby::flasher:


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: to everyone!!

Ciara - Happy 26 weeks! And yay for double digits!! :happydance: Yes, I do take a multi with iron (it's surprising how many multis do NOT have iron!!) I admit I haven't been the best at taking them lately, and perhaps that's why this last AF was much worse than the previous few. I will try much harder to take them each night after dinner (I notice they give me slight nausea otherwise). It has everything that a prenatal has except only 400mg of Folic Acid and then I have another gummy vitamin with Fish oil/DHA (or something?)

Miranda - :hugs: You have been through a lot, emotionally and physically in the past few months that it's completely understandable to be feeling a bit down (unfortunately). Also, the change of seasons tend to make a lot of people have more depression than usual - It might be beneficial to add some vit D to your diet? I would definitely let Brett know how you're feeling and that since you're home with the baby all day that maybe HE should be the one to do more cleaning? Is it also possible that maybe he didn't mean his comment the way that you heard it? Sometimes guys like to just say stuff and they don't really think it through, or completely mean it. Either way, I hope things settle soon!!

Fairy - Awwww :cloud9: That is SO sweet of your DH :cloud9: I LOVE when guys want to be daddies, ugh it melts my heart!!
I do really think that 2015 is going to be our year, girls! First it was Kristi & Miranda, now it's Dream, Ciara, DD & PB, next will be you, me, Jessie & (hopefully!!) Pickle :kiss:

Jessie - I will continue to cross my fingers for you this month, but I also love how you seem to be ok with working on another cycle. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!! 

AFM - I have started a new workout routine and am focusing on portion control and so far so good! I feel hungry after my approx 400 calorie meals (I just googled it so who knows how accurate they are exactly haha) for a little bit but then my tummy registers that it's full :) I have more energy and just a more positive attitude already! :happydance:
I finally feel like I have my priorities in order (realistically speaking)
1) Lose 20lbs; better myself & be more prepared physically to carry a baby
2) Move in with OH; better our relationship as a couple and take things to another level
3) TTC; start the family OH and I are yearning for :cloud9:


----------



## mirandaprice

I've suffered from mild bouts of depression since I was a kid - stems back to something I won't mention. I really think I'm just having a rough time with all the hormone changes and lack of sleep. It's so stressful to want to get stuff done but not being able to.

Wannabe, I don't think its the season change for me...FL doesn't really go through any seasons :haha: I'm just feeling sorry for myself...I'm sure I'll snap out of it soon.

I semi talked to Brett, but it could take a bit to get through to him...so guess I'll be patient ;)

Sounds like some positive things are taking place, so hopefully a whole slew of bfps are right around the corner!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Aww :hugs: Miranda. Sorry u r going through depression. Caring for a new born is stressful enough without having depression or a not so understanding and supportive DH :hugs:. I would look for the best time and try and bring up the subject of how u feel and u might be surprised that he has no clue :shrug:. Just try and take it 1 day at a time and u will be back to ur old self in no time x

Loulou :happydance: Happy 26 weeks and double digits :happydance:. Next stop is 3rd tri woow. Having all those kids over the weekend would have been heaven for ur kids and hectic for u. At least now u can rest x

Jessie gorgeous pic :thumbup:. Good luck at ur appointments next week and hopefully af will be a no show x

Wannabe luv luv all ur positivity and plans :thumbup:. Good luck hun and hope everything works out for you x 

Pal hun that was so sweet of ur DH. Hope ur dreams come true, good luck xx 

DD, kk and pb hope u ladies r k?

Well Afm going on maternity in 4 weeks and I can't wait. It has been hectic over here trying to get everything sorted before I go yikes wish me luck ladies xx


----------



## jessieles

Aw Girls I'm havin a proper down day today, think my hormones must be getting ready for af. Just havin one of those days where you want to bury yourself in the duvet. I was just thinkiing how odd it is, the emotions we go through whilst trying for a baby. Me and dh talk about having a litle one so much and even call them by the names we like so its almost like I have an ache in my heart as I just want them in my life so badly! and its literally like everyone around me is pregnant!:cry:

just needed a rant!

dream- good luck preparing for maternity leave :happydance:


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- Happy 31 weeks! I'm so glad that you go on leave in 4 weeks! Being home isn't exactly relaxing, but it's good time to prepare for your little guy :)

Jessie- it's ok to have a down day love...get it out today and have a better day tomorrow. Ttc is not easy, esp when there are so many ppl around you that are pregnant. We all go through/went through those same emotions, allow yourself to feel them without feeling bad about it, just don't let them consume/control your every day. You will get your LO, every day is one day closer! I know right now it seems like it won't happen, but know that it will because you and your DH will do whatever it takes to get there and you will be fantastic parents when your LO arrives :hugs:

I hope af is a no show for you and you get a big surprise next week! 

Pal- I'm glad to hear that DH will do the tests (if needed) and that he is so optimistic :) it really sounds like he is getting more on board and just doesn't want you to stress out, and that's so sweet! You guys will get your LO and he knows that :)

Congrats on the weight loss! I bet you look fantastic! :) and I agree on keeping the clothes because you will need them! :)

Wannabe- that sounds like a great plan! :) it will all be worth it and you will be very proud of yourself :) as will we of course! I love your attitude towards your plan and it will all work out :)

Miranda- :hugs: I went through a bit of this with my OH not too long ago and it was hard so I can only imagine how tough it may be for you pp when everything is multiplied by 100. First I tried to step away from it and look at the situation like he would, and I still felt he was being unreasonable. He wasn't abusive or anything either but made hurtful comments just like your DH. So i tried talking to him several times which didn't work, and finally I exploded (which probably wasn't right) but I ended up telling him if I was that worthless and he was so unhappy that he needed to keep making comments then he knew where the door was and was free to leave. Fortunately things have been way better since then, I think he had a hard time understanding how much he was really hurting me and pushing me towards depression. I can't say Brett is the same or would react the same but I think I would start with asking him if he wanted to switch roles on his days off. Have him take care of James and have certain tasks to complete and try to clean the house while you leave for a few hrs and you can clean when you return home while he's still caring for James. And it would probably take several times of doing this for it to sink in to him. What you are doing is hard work! Just because you're home working doesn't make it any easier, I think it actually makes it harder, because you can't focus on one thing, your attention is constantly divided! And please, please, please if you feel yourself just feeling down and staying that way talk to the dr, don't hesitate, you don't deserve being miserable! Take care of yourself hun and try to remember that men can be insensitive because most don't have the emotional capabilities we do and they don't deal with hormones like we have to. I hope that he comes around soon! :hugs:


I hope the rest of you ladies are well! &#9825; and :hugs: I'll let you all know how my appt goes :)


----------



## DD80

Oh pickle (((((huuuuuuuuggggggg)))) you take all the time you need! We just want the best for you and your hubby.

Dream - happy 31 weeks!

Lou - I forget where you are...happy twenty-something weeks! ;)

Jess - I hope nothing is wrong. How bad is the pain? 

Fairyy - I'm glad you and your husband are connecting...that is so important! I'm sorry about the headaches...I wonder what it could be? I had terrible migraines for a long time, but realized later they are affected by birth control pills (which I know you aren't using) and gluten. I rarely even have a headache now, which is amazing because I lived with month long migraines for years. I hope they find a reason.

I'm 16 weeks today! No real bump yet. Nausea has been not as bad, and I've had times of hunger, which is nice. It's strange being hungry...lol. I'm still taking the zofran. I tried to wean off the other day, but ended up feeling ill, so I will try again this weekend. Admittedly, I'm scared to go off of it. I also caught a cold, so that sucks. I'm not taking anything for it because I didn't want to take anymore pills, but have taken some extra C, D, and E. I hope it lets up soon.


----------



## mirandaprice

Thank you ladies for all your kind words and support. Brett stays home once a week with James for around 6hrs...and he hardly gets anything done. So he should know how it is, I think he was having a bad day. I'm feeling more optimistic atm.

Happy 16 weeks DD, I think I was a week off. I totally get the fear of not using zofran. I ran out at 17/18 weeks and decided instead of refilling my prescription I'd brave it without. Hope the nausea leaves soon! 

Lots of love to you ladies, sending positive thoughts to you all!


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: Sorry that you are feeling down. Somedays I feel the same and want to hide. But I think I am slowly overcoming from these deep TTC emotions. TTC is crazy. I hope you don't have to TTC for long hun. :hug:

Natasha: Good luck preparing for maternity leave :thumbup:
You are getting so close to due date :cloud9:

DD: Happy 16weeks :) 
Sorry that you caught a cold. Hope the vitamins you are taking would help. Feel better soon :hugs:

My headaches are caused by overuse of ipad I think. Actually DH think ipad is the culprit. But surely I need an eye exam. Last 4/5days have been good, without headaches. I am taking dome precautions though. 

Wannabe: :thumbup: for taking a step towards active healthy life and your goals seem great. I am sure you are going to conquer them. :flower:

AFM: Thanks ladies for all the support:hugs:. Yes, DH is optimistic that we will get our little one and not going to be childless. Better late than never though. :)

I am excited for this weekend. We have Lesmills launch party (all new releases) on Saturday @YMCA and Sunday is DH's b'day. So lots of exercising, eating out, some of DH's favorite home cooked meals and tons of fun. We have to wear pink on Saturday to Y in support of breast cancer awareness month. So going for pink shopping shortly :)

:hugs: to all of you.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy - It's very true that headaches can be caused from too much computer/ipad time and strain on the eyes. It helps to look across the room every once in a while to help your eyes learn to regulate. Obviously an eye exam would benefit you also :thumbup:

DD - I actually was unaware that headaches and gluten were connected. That's very interesting to me as I also think that gluten is what causes me to have such bad IBS episodes. I wouldn't say I am "gluten free" yet, but I definitely try to eat natural foods :thumbup:
Happy 16 weeks!! :happydance: I have another friend who is 16 weeks also, and then another who is 15 weeks! Are you planning on finding out the gender?? Have any guesses?

Miranda - :dohh: I didn't realize you are in FL, how silly of me! Well I am glad you are in a better mindset for the time being, and I hope you can continue to be happy and enjoy motherhood to its fullest! 

Ciara & Natasha - Hope all is well!

Jessie - Have your pains gotten any better?? Maybe what you were experiencing was implantation - They say that can be painful sometimes :shrug: Interested to know the outcome! Hopefully AF forgets to come for a while!! :thumbup:


----------



## loulou82baby

:hi: lovely ladies! 

DD- happy 16 weeks! I'm glad the sickness is easing up and I hope you kick that cold super fast! I meant to ask the dr about things like emergen-c and airborne to see if they're ok to take, but of course I forgot! :dohh:

Miranda- I'm glad you're feeling better hun, we all have bad days and sometimes weeks! Be kind to yourself :hugs:

Wannabe- it is amazing how so many things can cause reactions in our bodies! And most of the time we don't know what it is so we just shrug it off...

Pal- it definitely could be iPad use!

Sounds like you have a very exciting weekend planned :) have a great time at the release and happy bday to your DH! :)

Afm- dr went well :) bubs is 2lbs and on track :) he was head down during my scan and dr confirmed that placenta will not be in the way :) all good news!

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 17 weeks DD :happydance:. Hope the nausea start fading now x

:happydance: Happy 27 weeks Loulou :happydance: and Welcome to 3rd tri x

Good luck tomorrow Jessie and hope ur dad is feeling better x

Pal hope you had fun over the weekend x

Wannabe how r u? Hope k?

Phb hope you are doing great and hope nausea is not kicking ur butt x

Kk and Miranda hope you are both fine and hope lo's are doing k x

Pickle thinking of u :hugs: x


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend!

Loulou- glad your scan went will and baba is happy in there!

Af arrived on Friday, however I have my doc appointment in 1 hour so im going to go in there and beg for help haha, im gonna explain my mum has pcos and needed clomid to get pregnant etc so fingers crossed by the end of today i should have a plan, ill let you all know how it goes

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls :flower:

I've been pretty busy but just wanted to let you all know I am thinking of you!!

AFM CD 10 or so today and we BD a few times in the last few days :happydance: My sex drive is coming back and we both love it! Haha :)

Headed to work now - Will be working overtime again this week :happydance: :coffee: :sleep:


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls

So the GP has referred me to the hospital, Ive sent an email to the Obs and Gynae Consultant as I work in the hospital so i should be moved up the list, so just going to bd as much as possible whilst waiting for that, I have my concieve plus and opks for this month!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Krissykat1006

jessieles said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> So the GP has referred me to the hospital, Ive sent an email to the Obs and Gynae Consultant as I work in the hospital so i should be moved up the list, so just going to bd as much as possible whilst waiting for that, I have my concieve plus and opks for this month!
> 
> xxxxxxx

Sounds great Jess :) FX!!


----------



## fairyy

jessieles said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> So the GP has referred me to the hospital, Ive sent an email to the Obs and Gynae Consultant as I work in the hospital so i should be moved up the list, so just going to bd as much as possible whilst waiting for that, I have my concieve plus and opks for this month!
> 
> xxxxxxx

Sounds great. Good luck hun :thumbup:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck Jessie x


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 27 weeks loulou!

Happy 32 weeks dream! (incase I don't get on tomorrow)

Happy 16/17? weeks DD!

Hope the hospital gets you some answers Jessie!


----------



## jessieles

Thanks girls! Having a pretty shitty time at the moment, my grandad was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer today, we were told its too advanced for surgery so today has been a pretty emotional and draining day! Life is bloody hard at the moment! need some good news! 

:hugs: to you all x


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Aww Jessie I am so sorry hun. That is a sad news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time. I hope he goes against all odds and beat the cancer. We r here for u hun if u want to chat x


----------



## Krissykat1006

Sorry to hear that jess :( I've had an emotional two weeks involving both my grandparents so I completely feel you. ((hugs))


----------



## wannabemomy37

We need some happy news, girls!! :hugs:

AFM I am now wondering if I tend to have headaches when I am ovulating also? I didn't know it was a thing but just googled it and apparently it happens! :shrug: I'm like CD13 today with no chance this month either...It's so difficult to time BD! :cry:


----------



## loulou82baby

Jessie- I'm so sorry about your grandfather :( big :hugs: to you and your family! I have been through it with my grandpa and I know there are no words that help, but I'm sending lots of love to you <3

I hope you can get moved up the list since you work for the hospital. And they should definitely consider your mom's history. Hopefully you can get some answers/help soon and have a fresh start on ttc!

Natasha- happy 32 weeks! Are you excited about going on leave? :)

DD- happy 17 weeks! Do you have a gender scan booked? How exciting, almost halfway! :)

Wannabe- you can definitely get headaches while ovulating, but no way to know for sure unless you're tracking o. Don't stress lovey, remember your brilliant plan :hugs:

How are the rest of you ladies doing?

Afm- busy, busy, busy! The end of soccer is tomorrow so we've had extra games this week, Sarai and OH's bdays were yesterday, and getting ready for Sarai to start basketball on Monday. I never realized how time consuming school sports are :haha: but I wouldn't change it, I love going to watch and see how much she loves it! :) I am excited for an indoor sport as sitting in the cold and rain for the past couple weeks has been...well, cold and wet! :haha:


----------



## jessieles

Thanks Girls! Your kind words mean a lot! Not looking forward to the months ahead!

With regards to ttc we are going to bd as much as possible whilst waiting for the hospital, i went for dinner last night with 2 of my friends, one announced she was pregnant, this is her first month of clomid. Its made me think i need help!

Loulou- sounds like you have been a busy bee!


----------



## DD80

Jessie - I'm so sorry to hear that Hun. :hugs: keep us updated as you can. 

Lou - thanks for remembering! Sounds like you've been busy! Indoor sports will be a welcome change with that kind of weather. Geez.

Pal- sorry you are off on timing this month. I always tried for every other day starting about 5 days before projected O. So I could do 5 days before, 3 and then the day before. I never worried about the day of...felt too rushed and hurried and I'm not sure it would even work.

I see my dr on nov 3. We are hoping that the baby shows us the goods that day. I still need to have my anatomy scan, which I assume he won't be doing because his machine is quite old. We will see. Morning sickness has been better...down to 1 zofran/day since Monday. Today is bad for some reason, but it's still not as bad as the beginning. I'm very tired too. Baby must be having a growth spurt.

I finally let it be known at work and I have a small bump that mostly looks like a fat belly. Lol weird time. I've spent my whole life trying to cover up my belly...it's weird that I really can't right now.


----------



## BlueWater

wannabemomy37 said:


> We need some happy news, girls!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM I am now wondering if I tend to have headaches when I am ovulating also? I didn't know it was a thing but just googled it and apparently it happens! :shrug: I'm like CD13 today with no chance this month either...It's so difficult to time BD! :cry:

If its possible to get headaches while ovulating then that would explain today!
Headaches, and I've found my partner extremely attractive! Saying that it has been about 15 days since I've come iff the pill, so let's hope my body's getting back into its normal rhythm. :flower:


----------



## wannabemomy37

I am about CD16/4dpo today (just guessing on dpo)
We BD again today just in case I haven't quite O'd yet lol
I had a headache/migraine last night into this afternoon...It's the worst waking up because your head feels like it's exploding :nope:
I keep feeling twinges on both sides of my ovaries, esp when I sneeze.
I have been super constipated and gassy also :blush:
I feel like I could cry at the drop of a hat, for no real reason...And I'm exhausted, but also worked overtime this week.
I feel optimistic lately - not exactly sure why, because I honestly don't think I have a good chance of :baby: this month, but my mood is awesome!! 

I know I shouldn't "symptom spot" but it's actually quite interesting to me because I've had all of these symptoms with my chemicals, and also with my AFs so really nothing is a for-sure sign for me lol.

@Blue - I do believe I O'd that day, CD12 with that headache because it was a different headache than I usually get, and I also experienced intense cramps/twinges for a min or 2 later on that night


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance:Happy 18 weeks DD :happydance:

:happydance: Happy 28 weeks Loulou :happydance:

Wannabe hope this is ur month hun and hope the head ache goes away x

Hope everyone else is k x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks, Dream! Happy 32 weeks!

Headache is ok. Nausea today and aching legs (like growing pains) again today! This happened the other day too...As soon as I got home from work my legs started killing me...Left leg is worse :(

Happy 17 weeks DD!!

Happy 28 weeks Ciara!! 

Where did all you lovely ladies disappear to? hope all is well!! :hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

How are you all?

DD- cant wait for the results of your scan :happydance:

Wanabe- hope your feeling better soon!

Afm im on cd 13 now, so just about to start my fertile week! weve both kind of resigned our selves to the fact we wont be parents for a long time and lost heart in it really but ill keep plodding along! I think its going to be a good few months until i see the hospital!

I keep googling DisneyWorld Florida everyday, we discussed going after we got married and we agreed not to as wed be pregnant but now 13 months on, I wish we'd gone! So now im pricing it up everyday haha!


:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## DD80

Happy 32 weeks dream!

Happy 28 Lou! So excited for you both!

Jessie - how are you doing? In my opinion, you NEED to go to Disney world. I haven't been since I was 11, but Disney is fabulous and fun and just go already, ok?!? Lol. So much to see and do. And they play music everywhere you go - it's impossible to be sad when you have a happy theme song! ;-) we are closer to Disneyland here and I would go every day if I could lol.

Pal - how are the headaches?

Wannabe - hope everything is ok...glad you are feeling optimistic! Take care of yourself though. 

I'm 18 weeks today. Cold is over, although drainage continues to be so annoying. I've been trying to figure out if the baby has been moving so I've been putting my hand on my belly more to feel. Last night, after a particularly weird feeling, I slid my hand over my belly and under my waist band and immediately felt this weird baby sized lump. I kept feeling over it and it went away after a few seconds. Totally weird, but so awesome. 

Dr appt on Monday and I can't wait. I get so nervous in between visits. We should be booking the second tri scan soon after that.


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 18 weeks DD!

Happy 32 weeks Dream!

Happy 28 weeks Loulou!

Wannabe - glad you're feeling more positive!

Jessie - I love Disney! I live about a 3 hr car ride from there, so used to go every year growing up! Definitely book the trip, no point in putting your life on hold for a what if, if a baby happens then it can come to Disney too!

DD - So exciting to start feeling movement! Just wait til the little one gets bigger and there's no mistaking! Are you finding out the gender? I forget if you mentioned

Hope the rest of you ladies are well!

AFM - James is doing well, I uploaded a bunch of pics last week and have a link to a flipagram this week for more pics! All in my journal, feel free to take a peak!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies but I am 33 weeks lol


----------



## mirandaprice

J/k then, happy 33 weeks Dream!

(Usually I check, oops :haha: )


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> J/k then, happy 33 weeks Dream!
> 
> (Usually I check, oops :haha: )

It's k hun :haha: xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

I'm still here but more in creeper form. Way too much going on with my jobs, kids, and taking care of my grandparents. I will be glad when things start going a bit smoother.

Dream, I can't believe you are almost at the finish line!!! Eek :D!


----------



## DD80

Happy 33 weeks dream! 

Miranda - we are finding out if the baby cooperates! The movement is weird and cool at the same time...I look forward to more.


----------



## jessieles

DD- I havent been to DisneyWorld for 15 years, dh has never been, its literally my dream holiday, we'll have to wait and see what happens, dh is being a bum and saying no incase we are pregnant and then it's be a waste of money because i couldnt go on rides! :dohh:
I bet its a lovely feeling having your baby move inside you! Your pregnancy is flying by!

Miranda- I love seeing your pics of James, i hope your feeling less tired!

KK- :hugs: i hope things calm down for you soon 
xxxxxx


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- Happy 33 weeks! Have you settled on a name yet? It's been bloody hard for us to agree on anything and we're still on square one :haha: 

DD- Happy 18 weeks! I hope your wiggly bean cooperates with you for your scan :) the movements are strange at first but so cool! I'm excited that you are feeling bubs in there and I'm super excited to see if your boy vibe works out like mine did :) I'm glad that most days you're feeling better, it must be such a relief for you! :happydance:

Wannabe- I love your optimistic mood :) i hope your headaches are better and you're able to get some down time soon! And you are so correct that symptoms can be so similar that it's hard to symptom spot. There should be at least one sign for every woman that is an indication! :haha: you'll get there hun, just keep living your life and pma :)

Jessie- I second (or third or fourth lol) that you guys should go to Disney! Even if you were preggers it wouldn't be a waste because you'd still have the experience and you would have a great story for your bubs :) I firmly believe that it's very important to keep living your life no matter the situation and it would be such a fabulous thing to look forward to! I still went to the amusement park preggo and though I couldn't do much it was still fun :) and I love rides so that was kind of tough but I'd go again :) hopefully your DH will come around to the idea, just keep at him :) I've never been to Disney (mostly because I do the whole "what if" thing) and it sucks and I wish I would have gone when I had the opportunity, because there will always be "what if's". And just one more point to that is if you hold out now and end up preggo then you're going to want to wait until baby is old enough to enjoy it and then you may fall with another and another and that's the cycle I fell into, don't be like me! :haha: &#9825;

Kristi- I want to see those costumes! :)

Miranda- are you dressing James up for Halloween? 

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well, lots of <3 to all of you!

Afm- doing good here. Fell with a stomach bug early this week, but feeling better today :)

I am definitely excited about going to an indoor sport, but not excited about driving to the games in snow and crappy weather lol. Snow could start here as soon as Friday (can't wait to trick or treat in the possible rain/snow mix :haha: ) so back to basketball, it works out well because our neighbors DD is also playing so we'll take turns getting the girls from practice (yay!) And Idk much about the sport but I know there are 24 (yes I said 24) girls on their team! I think that works out to be like 3 teams (if there were no subs)! I didn't know it was such a popular sport! So basically they split the girls into an a team (advanced) and a b team (beginner) but they split them based on grade, not skill?! So almost all of the 7th graders are on b team (except the really tall ones are on a team) even though some of these girls have been playing for years...not so fair considering half of the 8th graders have never played, but such is life and school sports I guess :shrug: I'm excited and anxious to see how that split works for the coaches this season lol. Anyways, I'm done rambling! :)

Have a great day ladies! :hugs: and &#9825;


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oops!!

Happy 33 weeks, Dream!! :happydance:

Happy 18 weeks, DD!!! :happydance: It must be amazing to feel bubs moving! 

Happy 28(?) weeks Ciara!! :happydance:

Jessie - I agree, there will always be "what ifs" in life and you should just go for it now while you can!! Then go again when your kids are old enough to enjoy it ;)

AFM - CD20 today?? Wow that went by fast lol. OH and I are doing very well - he surprised me with a nice date night and treated me to dinner last night!! :cloud9: It was the sweetest :happydance:
Feeling a slight headache coming on today :nope:
Still have leg cramps (like growing pains) at random times :shrug:
Diet/weightloss seems to be going well...Down 3lbs since Oct 13th!


----------



## Dreambaby69

yea KK i am soooooo excited that I am getting closer to meeting him eeks can't wait.

Loulou no names yet , we decided to wait till we meet him before choosing lol

Miranda for the life of me i can't quite find ur journal anymore to view the pics. Please how do i find it?

DD yeaaaaa it has gone soooo quick, can't wait for the scan pic and for gender reveal. If it is a boy , then poor willow will be outnumbered lol.

Wanabe hope all these signs turn to bfp for u x

Jessie I totally agree with loulou, what if's never end, so just go.


----------



## mirandaprice

The ticker in my signature is the link ;)


----------



## DD80

Oh Jessie, Lou is so right. Don't put it off. I have like at least 4 years before our kid will even begin to enjoy disney. Mama might have to go without baby. &#128521; lol

My pregnancy is picking up speed now...it was dragging for so long. Especially when I was sicker. It's nice,but then I'm like, crap, I gotta start getting on this baby stuff, birthing classes, etc etc etc. 

Lou - driving in snow is no fun, but the games sound fun. I hope she likes it. &#128522; why does it always get cold on Halloween? Even here where it's still like 88, it always turns cold on Halloween. Lol

Wannabe- just relax and enjoy the time! I hope this is it!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls - I hope this ends with a nice surprise, but not getting my hopes up! (Really - I'm not!) :thumbup:

This thread has gone awful quiet lol it's spoooooky! :haha:

Happy Halloween lovely ladies!


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

Hope youve had a lovely weekend and halloween!

Im on cd 18 today, I havent done an opk since friday, which was a faint positive so im assuming i o'd somewhere between then and now, we have bd'd every other day since cd6, including friday and sunday so hopefully the little swimmers will be on their way. I have heard from the obs and gynae consultant and im on the waiting list so i imagine i wont be seen until at least christmas. I have been going through ttc with one of my friends who had been trying a few months more than me, she was given clomid a month ago and is already pregnant, she keeps saying i should pay and go privately like she did but im not sure whether to just keep plodding along the way I am as maybe going privately (costing a lot) will add more pressure. Also she was told she wasnt ovulating but I have been told I am. Hmm decisions decisions!:dohh::wacko:


DD- Its so exciting! How is your morning sickness now? 

Dream - do you have any names on your list or will you just decide totally once baba is born?

Wanabe- fingers crossed for you! how are you feeling?


How is everyone else doing?


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 29 weeks Loulou :happydance: l can't believe that u will enter home stretch next week eeks x

:happydance: Happy 19 weeks DD :happydance: I can't believe that u will be halfway next week wow.

Jessie I personally would wait cos I wouldn't want to add money pressure to ttc pressure. Besides December is only a cycle away and u don't know what is going to happen btw now and then. Good luck whatever u decide x oh and OH would like jack or Mark or something traditional . I want something a bit modern.


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## DD80

Jessie - you are close enough with the holidays...I'd just wait. Time flies this time of year. While you are waiting, you can go to Disney!! &#65533;&#65533;yyyaaaaayyy!!!!! &#65533;&#65533;

Dream - thank you! I'm starting to feel pregnant. I can't button some pants that used to be loose! Boooo hiiissss. I worry so much about being a giant melon ball.

My MS is ok. Some good days, some bad, but overall, I'm taking less pills, so that's great! Friday was killer because I ate too much at lunch. Otherwise, this weekend wasn't too bad. It can get worse if I do too much - like yesterday I cooked a lot and got so tired...the afternoon and evening were a bit tough. Now I got up at 3 am and I'm starving. Lol there is really no winning. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Krissykat1006

As promised Halloween pics...Rand was not having any of it.

We could never find a gnome costume his size so he went as Toad from Super Mario brothers. He just is not a holiday kid...I just force it on him 

Then me and 2 of my co workers did the Sanderson sisters. I was Winifred.
 



Attached Files:







Willow-web.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 3









randweb.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3









me-web.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dreambaby69

Omg willow is super cute. Luv rands costumes as well and u ladies aren't looking bad :thumbup: x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Adorable pics!

Jessie - I'd just wait it out; it's only a cycle away like mentioned :thumbup:

I am CD24 today and noticed some tiny bit of spotting, so could go either way. I also had AF cramps and still get pains in my left leg (like growing pains)...I have cold sores under my tongue now, too :nope: Super exhausted...I literally went to bed at 6:30pm last night...And that was after a 4-hour nap during the day (!?). :shrug: I literally couldn't keep my eyes open.
Starting to have a good feeling but trying SO HARD not to get my hopes up!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Well, same thing as yesterday...CD25 today, still have cold sore under my tongue, growing pains, AF pains, not as exhausted today for some reason actually, had bright red spotting while straining for BM :blush: and was sure I was out but then it went away completely. Still slight AF type cramping; just enough for me to notice it's there but definitely not bad. My legs are still feeling achey at different times of the day...
I also feel pretty nauseated tonight, but I deal with lots of tummy issues so not counting this as a symptom at all.

I'm just so confused...I'm CD25 and yest and today I've had random bouts of spotting, today I had stringy CM with a flesh-coloring to it? Like grayish brown maybe? :shrug: What could cause this if not pregnant? I typically have 30-day cycles, pretty much on the dot. 24/25 seems WAY too early, even for pre-AF spotting?! :shrug:

I do think it's SO strange that I slept the day away on Sunday...And then I was telling people at work and they were like "oooh you know what that means" and that's when I first thought hmm maybe??

I do think I ovulated early this month like maybe CD10 so that'd make me 15DPO so perhaps it IS just an early AF??? My body is SO confusing!!! :nope:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wow all those symptoms would have had me tearing my hair out. Either way good luck hun, hope that this is it for u x


----------



## loulou82baby

Wannabe- I have my fx'ed for you! I hope your symptoms turn into a blazing bfp! 

Jessie- I'm with the other ladies on waiting until December. Since this time of year is so busy and money consuming already, it'll fly by and you'll have a FREE appt before you know it! Especially if it's only a cycle or 2 that you have to wait. I know things work a little differently there than they do here, but when we pay out of pocket here I definitely don't feel like we get the same level of treatment. When you have insurance the $ is pretty much guaranteed for them. I know your system is better than ours and since you can get the specialized care paid for I'd try and wait it out. From what I've read Clomid can also be used for a stronger ovulation. Soy isoflavins are called nature's Clomid that you can get yourself. I believe they're taken the same way as Clomid, cd 2-5 or 3-7. I'm sure you can search it in bnb or Google if you want to know more about it. I am definitely not a dr, so idk what the right answer is, but I know it's hard to feel helpless. I'm hoping and praying you get a nice surprise very soon! Eod is a fantastic idea and doesn't put a ton of pressure on you like every day would, fab job! :) and congrats to your friend! 

Natasha- Happy 34 weeks! I've also thought about waiting til bubs is born, but then I think it may make it harder for me lol. I'm with you on liking more modern names and so is my OH, we just can't agree on one :haha: I keep saying we're just going to have to make him a "jr" lol. 

DD- Happy 19 weeks! Almost halfway! I had a pants struggle for a while, I used a rubber band for a bit, switched to maternity pants for a while, and now I'm back into regular jeans lol. I am now in the shirt struggle, nothing seems long enough lol. I have a long torso (short legs) to begin with, so shirt length has always been an issue, but with a bump it's even worse! Half of the cute maternity shirts I bought are no longer cute and make it look like I'm trying to be a belly dancer :haha: I told my OH that instead of buying anymore clothes I'm just going to start wearing his t-shirts and hoodies lol. 

Miranda- love your avatar! He's so precious! How is everything going with Brett? 

Kristi- the kids are adorable! I love the costumes :) Willow looks like she should be a little princess! :) and you ladies look good too :) I had such a struggle finding an appropriate costume for Sarai, all of the adult sized ones were very racy! She settled on Alice in wonderland with shorts underneath to please mom :haha: Blake wanted to be scary, so he was some skeleton zombie thing. I'll post a pic if I can ever get my computer to cooperate :)

How are the rest of you ladies?

Afm- Halloween was fun and frigid! It rained the whole time and was freezing, but that didn't stop us from making the most of it :) the kids had a blast and were so beat by time we got home that they weren't even worried about candy :haha: 

I'm having issues with my insurance only covering some of my appts so I'm getting increasingly worried about having to switch dr's before my dr goes on his mission trip. I try not to worry about it but the daily phone calls are a constant reminder. I tried to call and get everything sorted again yesterday (for about the 10th time) and after sitting on hold for 30 mins I got disconnected. The worst part is I keep getting told everything is fine...how is it fine when I'm getting the bills saying insurance is refusing to pay? Anyways, I just have to have faith it'll all work out :)


----------



## loulou82baby

DD- how did your appt go on Monday? I knew you had one this week, but had to go back and look when lol. Did bubs cooperate? I'm so excited for you!


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 29 weeks loulou!

Happy 19 weeks DD!

Happy 34 weeks Dream!


Wannabe - sounds promising, are you waiting to test until AF is late?

loulou - thank you! Brett has his good days and bad days, and I can't figure out if he's just being cranky cause he's tired, or if he's bringing his attitude home from work. I think he realizes he's being a jerk at times though, as he has apologized a few times after an outburst.

James is such a fussy baby, when he's happy it's great...but he just gets in these moods and just wines or cries :dohh: I think he just isn't entertained, which is surprisingly hard to keep up with, with a baby :haha: I can't wait until he can entertain himself.

I posted more photos for the week on my journal - in a flipagram :) 

How are the rest of you ladies? Hopefully well!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm not sure if I really have a chance or not this month, but that spotting sure was different. Nothing since.
Some cramping, like AF but not...It just seemed different, and my pelvic area was actually sore to the touch, which I thought was odd. :shrug:
Exhausted. It's only 7:22pm and I'm sooo ready for bed. :sleep:
I woke up in an awesome mood today lol it seemed random but felt great, the day seemed to go by nicely and then OH made me upset and I almost cried over something pretty silly.

Is it even possible to ovulate around CD10? So then I'd have only a 24-day cycle??? Seems super strange.

Oh and I looked through my notes and re-read what I wrote for July and was nearly in tears at work as I read on July 9th I had a faint but noticeable BFP, July 13th I had a spell of extreme nausea, dizziness, sweats/chills, vomiting, etc. and then on July 15th had a terrible AF with pea-size clots and some even as big as nickles (or thereabouts) :cry:
Why won't my babies stick?? :cry:

I want to wait to test until I'm late, but I actually don't know if I'm already late or not lol. I'm CD26 so I guess I'll wait till after Sunday or so :shrug:


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

Loulou-- oooooh thanks for your advice, ive never heard of those before, I am currently looking to buy them!! I'm glad you had a lovely halloween! I cant wait til I have kids so I have an excuse to enjoy all these holidays! That sucks with your doctors, we do take for granted the NHS over here thats for sure! I hope it all works out for you! You dont have any names either then?

Miranda- Im glad things are ok with Brett, men just dont think sometimes do they! James is getting cuter in his pics everyday!

Wanabe- :hugs:

DD- how are you? 

xxxxx


----------



## DD80

Wannabe - I hope this is it for you. I also had a problem with early miscarriages and it's very hard. Have you been tested for clotting issues? 

Jessie, Lou - I'm doing well. Thanks for asking! The dr thinks the baby is a boy! So monday was a fun day! The past few days I have had cramping and I'm hoping that was due to my growth spurt this past week. I might call the dr just to ask. 

Miranda - I hope james learns to entertain himself too. That sounds rough and exhausting. You are a good mom!

Kristi - those costumes are so cute! I disn't see rand's for some reason before...he is adorable!


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD glad baby is doing well. If baby is a boy then willow is definitely outnumbered lol x :haha:


----------



## DD80

Lol dream. Willow will have her choice of many suitors!

My other pair of big pants could not be buttoned yesterday. I bought a belly band from old navy and I like it a lot. It's comfortable - not to restricting yet. I also have two of those t shirt type ones from tv. They work too so far. 

Cramping was ok yesterday, but still need to go to the bathroom. Started the colace yesterday and am going to have some dried apricots and dates this morning. Sneezed this morning and the round ligament pain seared! Man, that smarts!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Where you all at??


----------



## jessieles

Hiya Girlies!

How is everyone? This group has gone quiet!

Im due af in a week, but ive totally given up symptom spotting or even considering im pregnant! Im just waiting for all your updates with scans/opks/poas :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 20 weeks DD :happydance: . I can't believe that u r half way there already :happydance: x

:happydance: Happy 30 weeks Loulou :happydance:. Only 10 weeks to go. Home stretch baby xx

Good luck Jessie, hope she stays away x

Yea Kk u r right. It has indeed gone very quiet. How are you and how is willow. Hope you are all good? 

How is everyone else? Where is everyone else :shrug: ? Hope you are all good? 

Afm I am going on maternity on Friday, I can't believe how quick it's gone and I can't wait xx Saw midwife last week and baby is measuring 1 week ahead and still head down :happydance:.


----------



## wantingagirl

Looks like I'm way too late to join :shrug:


----------



## mirandaprice

wantingagirl said:


> Looks like I'm way too late to join :shrug:

Never too late to join! Always nice to get new faces!


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - Has AF shown? Did you end up testing?

happy 30 weeks loulou!

happy 20 weeks DD!

Happy 35 weeks Dream!

How are all you ladies doing?

Jessie - do you have a set appointment yet?


----------



## Dreambaby69

wantingagirl said:


> Looks like I'm way too late to join :shrug:

Never too late hun. U r most welcome :hugs::flower: xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm back, ladies!

Unfortunately AF showed her ugly face hard on Sunday :growlmad: It was a rough day on Sunday with really bad cramps (enough that I had to take 2 extra-strength tylenol, which I normally don't take anything) and it was quite heavy :blush: :nope:
I am now CD3 and it seems to be leaving now, thank goodness lol and then we can move onwards and upwards! :thumbup:

I am in the process of finding a primary doctor so that I can get everything checked out and whatnot, because I do think it's quite odd that I had that random bit of spotting a week before and then nothing until Sunday. It's happened to me before randomly too so I'm just not sure. And with the cramps I was having I want to look into possibilities of endo and stuff...I pray I don't have anything but that could explain a lot for me. Only time will tell! I have an appt set up on Dec 4th (earliest they could get me in) to see if I will like this doctor. She looks nice in her picture online lol

I'm really not interested in TTC that much at the moment lately, and OH and I talked about it again and we just can't handle the BFN/AFs each month after hoping, so we are going to continue just doing it when it feels right and seeing what happens. I do want to increase our sex life though, so will make a bigger effort to try EOD. So far we did right before AF on CD1 and this morning CD3 lol so starting early :haha: 

Happy 20 weeks DD! Holy moly that went by fast!! :happydance: Did baby cooperate enough to find out gender? 

Happy 30 weeks Ciara! :happydance: Hope all is well with you and baby boy, and hope Sarai is doing well in her sports. 

Happy 35 weeks, Dream! Yay for maternity leave and being sooo close to meeting your little man! :happydance: any names yet?? I'm dying to know! lol

Wantingagirl - Welcome! :hugs: It's never too late to join us! We are all in different parts of TTC/pregnancy so you'll fit in no matter what! You'll see that it often goes quiet when AF makes her rounds but then will start picking up again soon ;) What CD are you on? How long have you been TTC?

Jessie - Thinking of you honey! :hugs: Hope AF stays away for you - or at least doesn't attack you like she seemed to on me :nope:


----------



## DD80

:friends: wantingagirl! Feel free to jump right in! 

Wannabe - I'm sorry af showed. I'm glad you are going to the dr...hopefully, everything is ok. It's also nice to take a break and focus on reconnecting. Joe and I did that and it was really great.

Happy 30 weeks Lou and 35 weeks dream! Maternity leave already! I'm jealous!


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

Dream- :happydance: how exciting to be on maternity leave Friday! eeeek!! Lots of rest for you! feet up!

Miranda- no appt yet, the consultant told me to let her know if i didnt have an appt by xmas so thats what im doing! I know its only 2 months away but feels like forever! How are you doing?

Wanabe- :hugs: sorry af showed! It sounds good that you have a plan though!

Afm- im due in 4 days, im doing the usually crazy stuff, i have sore boobs and on/off cramps and even though deep down i know af is coming im googling these symptoms and bfps, just like i do every month! I cant wait for this ttc journey to be over, Ive found it the most stresstful emotional disappointing time ever!


----------



## jessieles

Hiya girls!

So im feeling positive today! We have decided to go private! I got home last night and was so down, couldnt stop crying and we decided we cant keep doing this. Im convinced i need help to concieve and i dont want to waste another year. I rang the nhs waiting list and they said i wouldnt be seen until may/june. When i rang the private hospital they booked me in for Tuesday how mad is that! So hopefully i should have answers by the new year!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

That's crazy you'd have to wait so long with the nhs. Although private is more expensive, I'm sure it'll feel so worth it when they fix what's preventing pregnancy!

(I imagine your private costs are similar to normal US costs)


----------



## jessieles

Miranda- well my friend has had all consultations, scans, bloods at diff times in the cycle, internal examinations and clomid, now shes pregnant and all in all its cost £470 so im hoping mine will not be more than that before I have bean growing! xxx


----------



## DD80

Jessie - good luck to you both! I think you made a really great decision and I can't wait to hear about everything!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck Jessie. It is always easier to bear ttc journey when you have a plan in place. Yikes we will soon have another bfp yikes, I am getting excited. Good luck sweety xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks everyone :flower:

I'm on cd 9 using the cbfm :thumbup: it's my second cycle but no protection since my last daughter was born but my cycles were so long and erratic I bled every day for nearly 14?months so it's really cycle 2. I'm hoping it doesn't take ages like my first 2 kids did!! 

Good luck everyone! Xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 21 weeks DD :happydance:

:happydance: Happy 31 weeks Loulou :happydance:


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hi: Just checking in; it's been a while for me.

I got the chance to speak with a Psychic Medium who was able to tell me that my daddy (in Heaven) is proud of me and approves of OH, I will be getting a ring soon and having 3 children; a baby boy first (What I've always wanted) :cloud9: It was such an amazing experience!!

I'm not sure what CD I am on, but somewhere approaching ovulation I think. I had lotiony CM yesterday which tends to come before the EWCM, so we will see. I also had a dream about being 6 weeks pregnant and got an ultrasound :cloud9:

Doing ok otherwise; just been busy. I'm excited for you girls and hope the next BFP will appear soon!!! :happydance:

Happy 21 weeks DD!
Happy 31 weeks Ciara!
Happy 36 weeks Dream!


----------



## loulou82baby

Wow, it's been what feels like forever ladies!

DD- happy 20 & 21 weeks to you! :happydance: over halfway! Time seems to be flying :) any luck with the gender? I'll keep my fx'ed that baby cooperates for you :)

Natasha- Happy 35 & 36 weeks! Yay for maternity leave and being able to kick back a bit :happydance: I am so excited for you, you're almost full term! Eek! :)

Miranda & Kristi- how are your gorgeous babies? And the mama's? 

Jessie- that is fantastic news! :happydance: I'm sure it is such a huge piece of mind knowing that you are doing all you can! Please let us know how your appt goes tomorrow :)

Wanting- welcome :hugs: good luck to you this cycle, hopefully your body is all sorted for your bfp :)

Wannabe- I'm so glad you are going to the dr hun! And the psychic sounds so fun! I've always wanted to go but for some reason never have lol. You have a good plan, don't stress lovely, just bd when you want and enjoy each other :)

I hope the rest of you ladies are well :hugs:

Afm- I don't really know where to start, feeling a little crazy and a lot of extremely busy! Between the kids and myself we've had 4 dr's appts in the last week, along with a bunch of other stuff! My kids both got physicals and have now both come down with their second rounds of colds (along with my OH), I'm trying to avoid getting it as well as I did the first time they all had it! I had a regular ob appt and ended up having to go see a perinatologist about an hr away for some concerns my ob had. Thankfully it's nothing with the baby, just more weird skin stuff, so the perinatal dr ran a bunch of blood tests to check for any autoimmune disorders since I've had so many skin issues. I should be getting results back today or tomorrow, but either way he said it shouldn't affect the baby. He did put me on a low dose topical steroid that seems to be helping :) other than that, we had our first basketball game last week and they lost, but not for lack of trying! Sarai made 3 of the 5 baskets, I'm so proud of her! In our teams defense, the girls from the other team were a lot taller and had quite the advantage :haha: 

It decided to start snowing here and it seems to be accumulating pretty fast. I have to get my grocery shopping done today since I didn't have time last week, so I need to head out before it gets any worse (I suck at driving in the snow!)

Lots of <3 and :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## DD80

Thanks dream! Happy 36 weeks to you!

Wantingagirl - I hope it all works out for you!

Lou! You are so close now too- you and dream feel so far ahead. So exciting! Are they testing you for psoriasis? I have psoriasis...hope you don't have it...or any other autoimmune diseases for that matter. 

It's a boy for me! Baby was super squirmy and active so it was hard to get a lot of the shots she needed, but he cooperated for a second. It was nice to see him up on the big screen again and he was so much bigger...crazy! My sickness has been ok and I'm down to 1/day, sometimes none! It may be replaced with colace everyday (lol), but it is nice to only have occasional nausea. The weather is gorgeous here right now ad I'm just enjoying everyday.


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 36 weeks dream!

Happy 31 weeks loulou!

Happy 21 weeks DD!

Wanting - I hope you won't have to wait too long for a BFP! 

Wannabe - I dunno if I believe in psychics or psychic mediums - but I hope what she told you holds true! My mom likes to think she has a sixth sense where things appear in her dreams, but she was definitely mistaken when she told me she thought I was having twins :haha: How are you and Oh doing?

loulou - so great to hear from you, could the skin issues be hormone related? My feet dried up so bad during the end of my pregnancy - I'm still attempting to fix them :dohh: I know everyone up north is hating getting snow, but I'm a bit jealous! We're getting a small cold front today/tomorrow but its supposed to be in the mid 80's again by sunday, I want cold :haha:

DD - congrats on a baby boy! Have you started thinking of names yet? I saw you announced on facebook, made me giggle when I read the caption ;)

Dream - hope you're enjoying your maternity leave! You're in the last month now! so exciting! I hope you'll share some photos with us!

KK - Hope you and yours are doing well!

Pickle - if you happen to pop in, hope all is well with you!

Jessie - hope your appointments go well and you get on the path for your BFP real soon!

Hope I didn't miss anyone!

AFM - James is already 3+ months! Time is just flying by. At his 3 month checkup he weighed in at 15lbs 1.5 oz! In the 75th perctentile for weight. his head is in the 90th percentile :haha: For all his super genius brains ;) And coolest thing yet, he's begun to roll belly to back! I'm so excited, he's becoming such a fun kid. He's much happier and less needy/cranky. Only bad thing is he's a morning person, and I'm not. He chatters and sqeels in his crib starting anywhere between 6 and 7 am EVERY MORNING! Hahaha.

Hope everyone is well, can't wait to here from everyone!


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

Wanabe- oooh that's mad isn't it! Im glad it all made u positive!

Loulou- Everything sounds mega busy for you! I hope things have calmed down and you get to rest a little!

DD- :crib::blue: a little prince! are you excited? I loved your facebook announcement!

Miranda-James is so gorgeous, I love the photos you upload of him and you seem really happy :hugs:

Afm- I had my appointment today, it went really well! I had an internal scan and cd3 bloods done. I have swabs booked for next Thursday and a pelvic scan for next Friday. Then I have to have cd24 bloods for the next 3 cycles. if im not ovulating strongly then I get clomid, if I am ovulating fine then ill have to have a laprascopy (does not sound nice) so im praying that I either catch within 3 cycles or I need clomid! Im on the hunt for my bfp!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mirandaprice

Sounds like its all going very quickly for you now Jessie! 3 months is nothing if it gets you on the correct path for a bfp!


----------



## wannabemomy37

DD - :happydance: YAY for a baby boy!! :blue: :cloud9: Any ideas for names?? 

Ciara & Dream - I'm still waiting on name ideas for your 2 little men also!??! Haha the wait is killing me!

Jessie - 3 months!! That's exciting! I wish you the best of luck that everything goes according to plan before going the laproscopy route (I agree it sounds invasive and scary as opposed to Clomid)

Miranda - OH and I are doing well, thank you. :hugs: how is your little family doing? 

AFM - I am getting sick! Runny nose, sneezing, sore throat, clogged ears, headache, tummy pains...:nope: Just yuck! 
Still don't know which CD I'm on (lol) and havent really been BDing much at all, but that's ok! The other day we went out to brunch with another couple, it was lovely to go out and do something!


----------



## loulou82baby

DD- your mommy radar was right! A huge congrats to you on your little boy :) it is amazing how fast they grow, mine is currently practicing pushing off of my ribs and head butting my cervix :haha: oh how I love lightning crotch :haha: you will be enjoying it soon enough :) I'm so glad the sickness has eased up for you! :) and I do hope you have an easier time with a name than Natasha and I lol.

I've never been checked for psoriasis, I don't think they're considering it since it's not itchy or dry at all. I still haven't heard back on the tests, but it's definitely due to the bad weather, hopefully soon :)

Miranda- I would gladly trade climates with you right now. I have another friend in Florida who was complaining about it being cold, I had to laugh since yesterday it was about 1 degree here and we got more than 2 ft of snow :haha:

It could definitely be hormones for the hives that I had, but the rest is probably just a circulatory issue (I'm hoping as opposed to autoimmune). Either way, not too much longer to go! :)

James is gorgeous and growing fantastically! It does get easier (as you see now :) ) and they grow up before you know it!

Jessie- I'm glad your appt went well :) you sound so relieved to be on the road to answers and it makes me so happy for you :) you will have your bfp before you know it! :) 

Wannabe- no name yet lol. It's driving me nuts too! I'll let you ladies know as soon as I know :)

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well, have you been taking any emergen-c or airborne? It really does work wonders getting all those good vitamins in! I hope you feel better soon!

Congrats on the weight loss, that is fabulous! :) great job hun! :)

I hope the rest of you are well! :hugs:

Afm- so I was telling you about the snow Monday...it didn't stop until this morning and this is just the calm before the next storm! It's not nice here and there's no way I can actually put into words how bad it really is. My car is buried under several ft of snow and that's not bad compared to right down the road. Schools, businesses, and roads are on the 2nd day of being closed with several ppl still trapped in their vehicles on the sides of the roads. There is 5-6 ft of snow by the schools my kids go to and a few miles from that some poor guy died in his car buried under 15 ft of snow :( the national guard is here to help clean up some of the snow before the next storm hits tonight/tomorrow and brings us another 2 ft of snow. I feel so bad for the ppl that are stuck and have been for a long time now, hopefully they can get them out soon and safe! That is why following travel bans is so important! They couldn't even get plows through due to all of the vehicles and semi's on the sides of the roads, thankfully it has stopped for now to give them a chance to clean up!

In less monumental news my family has definitely shared their colds with me. Yay...not lol. I'm taking emergen-c at the moment, and hot tea with honey, I don't think there's much else I'm allowed to take and I can't get to the store to get anything else anyways lol. Hopefully it passes quickly :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - hope you feel better, colds suck!

loulou - wow, I hadn't realized the snow was that bad up there, I'll have to ask my brother how it is in the city (although the city usually doesn't get as much snow) - it's currently in the 50/60s here and rainy, which makes it cold and damp and I was not prepared :haha: Hope you and your family stay safe and warm! Although I love snow, I can't imagine those conditions!


----------



## DD80

Lou Lou - are you near buffalo? I saw those pics online. They are crazy!! At least you still have heat/electricity. I hope people are saved from their cars soon. Did you stock up on food and supplies??

Wannabe - feel better! 

Jessie- so glad they have a game plan for you. It is nice to feel like you are getting stuff done, isn't it? Keep us updated!

I'm glad you guys liked my announcement. I have a weird sense of humor, I know. I couldn't help it. We have two names in mind and a middle name picked out. I like one name better and joe likes the other better, so we are waiting until he's here and then we will see what he looks like. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh yikes Ciara!! That is a ton of snow! I am surprised CT didn't get hit with it yet, actually, since everywhere around us has a ton. Ewww I HATE snow....Despise it! lol I totally need to move down to FL with Miranda!!

I have been taking alka seltzer cold or benedryl...I did just make a smoothie with 100% vitamin C, and will probably have a few vitC drops too just in case ;) I think what I really need is to just SLEEP. I feel absolutely EXHAUSTED! :sleep:
It's weird - I only have sneezing and runny nose. Some clogged feeling in my ears, but nothing else that's really cold or allergies, so finding meds without extra stuff is super hard!! I don't have a fever....My temp is actually only 97.6 so a degree less than "normal"; but that happens from time to time.

TMI but I think I'm getting another YI :nope: Hope not!! We did BD last night though, which was great because I have TONS of stretchy EWCM today!!! :happydance: Still not sure of my CD (too lazy/busy to look, lol) but last night OH was like "Isn't today THE day?" and I'm like "Huh? I don't even know what CD I'm on babe" and he's all "Aren't you like CD13 or 14? You had AF about 2 weeks ago didn't you?"
:cloud9: I had NO idea he was keeping track of anything!! I think he's probably right...I'd guess between CD12-15 today; signs tell me I am/approaching O day


----------



## loulou82baby

Ladies- we are close to buffalo, about 30 miles. Unfortunately we usually fall in the lake effect snow bands that they get there. We're on snow day #4 for the kids today! They can't seem to get the buses out of the 6ft or more of snow they're buried under! I am very thankful that we still have power and heat and thankfully I went grocery shopping on Monday so we have plenty of food :) sadly, the death toll continues to rise, but they are working really hard to make sure everyone is safe and get to anyone in an emergency. We didn't get as much snow here as they have had a few short miles from here, but from the totals I've seen on the news some ppl have seen 8+ ft of snow! They cancelled the buffalo bills game for Sunday since the stadium is buried and there is still a driving ban in that area. This is crazy and tragic for so many ppl, but it's so good to see everyone trying to help each other! Moving into next week we have a severe flood warning from Sunday to Wednesday since it's supposed to warm up and rain. This could potentially be more hazardous than the snow that has fallen, but everyone here is hoping for the best! I'll keep you ladies posted when I can, we have a lot of preparation to do before the rain comes since we are prone to floods because of the creek in our backyard. Lots of <3 and :hugs: to you all and I hope everyone is well!


----------



## fairyy

Hey ladies. How are you all ? I am posting here after weeks. 

Ciara: Oh you are so close to Buffalo. I am glad that you & family are ok. I really hope the situation stays under control next week. Flood sounds scary. 

Jessie: Great that your appointment went well. But why laproscopy if you are ovulating well ??? Have you gone for HSG before ?

Wannabe: Feel better hun. Take care. 

DD: Yay it's a boy. Boys are dominating our thread:blue::)

Natasha: You are almost full term. :happydance:
How do you feel now ? 

wantingagirl: Welcome hun :flower:
How is your cycle progressing so far ?

Miranda,Krsiti: I know you are fine and your babies are just adorable. I love their pictures on FB. 

AFM:Baby isn't the primary focus for us right now. I have taken a backseat. We talked about it. We want certain things and a trip to home before TTC. DH seemed really serious this time and said we are going to give it all to TTC in 2015. He is going to apply for a full time job in Texas after our trip to India in March. Then we can TTC happily. So we hope by next time this year I should have a baby belly:cloud9::cloud9:

Now we are :sex:when we want to. No pressure at all.


----------



## ellahopesky

Hi I'm currently 3dpo and the 2ww is killing me already!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

:flower: welcome ellahopesky!! I am guessing I ovulated a few days ago as well, but I am not really keeping track anymore as we are trying the relaxed approach, but we did :sex: on Wednesday so we're in this time!! :thumbup:

Ciara - I really hope you and your family continue to be safe in that disastrous situation! :hugs: 

Fairy - I think that's a great idea to take a step back so that you can have your trip and enjoy you and OH time - maybe a relaxing trip is all you need to catch a bean!? :hugs: It's so much nicer to not have to plan when to BD anyways, and then you'll just happen to do it at the right time, sooner or later ;)

AFM - I feel terrible with this cold..I didn't think I was going to make it through the day!! I am absolutely EXHAUSTED and feel like I can sleep for days - so that's my plan for this weekend (how fun lol). 
Oh, I finally checked and I am CD13 today, so OH was only a day off, bless him! :cloud9: I definitely think I already Od, either on CD11 or CD12. We BD on CD11 & CD8 this cycle, so not that great but it only takes once, right?? :dohh: Here I go again lol


----------



## DD80

Welcome ella! The two week wait is maddening, huh? Good luck to you!

Lou- that is so crazy! I'm so glad that you and your family are safe and have heat, water, and food. I hope the warming trend and rain does not create more problems for you. How is your pregnancy going? 

Fairy - I think what you guys are doing is perfect. You are enjoying the "you" time and reconnecting. It will be so important later on when you don't have the time you have now. 

Wannabe - I hope you feel better soon! I had a cold a few weeks back and it was miserable. An ice pack on my face made me so happy. Lol

We are on vacation right now. I'm enjoying some rest, while being extremely busy- have to see as much as possible!! Lol it's a curse I have. Pregnancy makes me get tired quickly and apparently sea sick, dizzy, and quite intolerant of the heat. I've never had the sea sickness problem before...ever. Baby Godzilla is moving around a lot and enjoying the trip (but not the sea...lol).


----------



## fairyy

DD::haha::rofl: Baby Godzilla lol
Enjoy the vacation, rest and relax :flower:

Wannabe: Here we go again. I am also in the TWW. But my chances are slim as usual. Good luck to you. :winkwink:

Ciara:How is the situation there in NY ??? Hope you are fine :hugs:

Hey ladies hope you all are doing well and ready to enjoy the holidays. :flower:


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls! :wave:

Fairy- argh the dreaded tww! How are you doing? Its nice that you have decided to take a back seat with it all, im sure being relaxed will help!

DD- I hope your feeling better and having a lovely vacation!

Wanabe- :hugs: hope you feel better soon!

Loulou- The weather sounds horrendous! i have seen pics all over the news!I hope your all safe!

Afm- Im just plodding along, I have my swabs tomoro and pelvic scan on Friday xxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi ladies!
Just checking in to make sure everyone is doing well. There is a rain/snow storm heading my way this afternoon/evening and I just hope Ciara and anybody else living on the coast is doing ok?!!? :flower:

It is possible to have ovulation spotting, right? Would it be literally 2 pin-sized drops when wiping? OH saw it too and then I had noticeable cramps/pinches so hoping it was really strong/good ovulation?? :shrug:
My nipples have been sore since O and I have been noticing pinching pains here and there by my ovaries/belly button. I have also been craving chocolate - but then when I had some last night it just didn't cut it. I want something like a snickers or something really "not-so-good" for me lol. I also drove by McDonalds and just really wanted a burger randomly.

No craving for cream cheese or eggs; which happened to me in all of my chemicals so who knows lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 32 weeks Loulou :happydance:

Happy 22 weeks DD :happydance:

Loulou hope there wasn't much distruption ur side and hope u and ur family are safe :flower:

Pal welcome back :hugs: really missed u. Good luck in this tww. Hope u get ur bfp :happydance:

Jessie glad things are moving along now for u and u will get ur bfp in no time. Good luck at ur appointments x

wannabe those are all good symptoms, good luck.

Welcome :hugs: ella x

:flower: hey KK and Miranda, how are our cuties? Hope doing well ?

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone x


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 32 weeks loulou!

Happy 22 weeks dd!

Happy 37 weeks dream! Only 3 weeks left til your due date!!!

Fx'd and babydust to you all!


----------



## jessieles

Hiya Girls!

So ive just come back from having my swabs done. Whilst there I asked what my cd3 bloods looked like. The dr said basically my FSH and LH were at the ratio 1:1 where they should be 1:2 so this is meaning there is a problem with ovulation. She said this could be a sign of PCOS, but I have a scan tomoro to hopefully rule this out. She said my cd24 bloods should be done then for 3 cycles and if its low then ill be given clomid. Arrrgghh i dont want to wait 3 months before i get clomid, how frustrating! I might give it til next cycle and then call for all results and see what she says! it just shows that the bloody opk sticks havent been right for me! It also makes me not even want to bd until its sorted!


----------



## fairyy

Happy Thanksgiving ladies. You all are truley blessings in difficult times. I am really really thankful to you all :hugs::flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy Thanksgiving to all my American Ladies :happydance:xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Jessie xx


----------



## mirandaprice

How frustrating Jessie! Hope the scan gives clearer answers for you tomorrow!


----------



## loulou82baby

Hi ladies! :hugs:

Natasha- happy 37 weeks! How are you? Able to get any rest yet?

DD- happy 22 weeks! Baby Godzilla :rofl: that is hilarious! I hope your vacation was/is fantastic! :) and pregnancy does do some crazy things to us to make our bodies intolerable of things we used to easily do before! I hope it hasn't held you back too much! :)

My pregnancy is good thank you! :) I have a hard time sleeping but that's nothing new :haha: I'm not too uncomfortable yet (sometimes I still forget I'm pregnant!), except when there are baby parts shoved under a rib :) 

Ella- welcome and lots of baby dust :dust: the tww is brutal! Hopefully you don't have to wait too long :)

Jessie- why would they make you wait 3 months if they recognize a problem right away? That doesn't make much sense! And since you seem to ovulate later than cd 14 wouldn't a cd 24 blood test be inaccurate? Sorry for all the questions, I'm sure they will get you all sorted out! I hope your pelvic scan gives you good results :) and since you are paying for your care please don't hesitate to voice how you feel and demand proper care, you deserve it and that's what they are there for! I'm keeping my fx'ed for you and your DH!

Pal- so good to hear from you! A trip to India sounds fantastic and might be just what you guys need! :) I'm so happy to hear that your DH is ready to ttc full force and I think you guys have a great plan :) enjoy each other and you time together :)

Wannabe- I am so with you on the cold thing! It's awful and feels never ending! I hope you're getting plenty of vitamin c and rest :hugs: and yes ovulation spotting does exist and is very possible! I've had it happen but it was a bit more than pin drops. I have my fx'ed for you and it only takes once :) I hope*the weather doesn't get too bad for you guys and please be safe!

Pb- how are you feeling?

Miranda and Kristi- how are our beautiful babies? And mommies? 

Pickle- lots of love if you check in!

If I missed anyone I'm sorry, I have a bit of turkey coma going on :haha:

Speaking of... Happy Thanksgiving to all of you beautiful ladies and I am also so thankful for each and every one of you! :hugs:

Afm- we are all well here :) the weather cleared up and we didn't flood thankfully (it was close). I hope that wasn't a peek into the winter to come! But we will get through whatever comes our way :) thank you for all of your thoughts and well wishes ladies :hugs:

I had a dr's appt yesterday and baby is breech again! I knew he had turned breech during a hiccup bout the day before but I thought he had turned back, I guess I was wrong! Dr seems a little concerned though baby still has plenty of time to turn head down, instead of suggestions to help baby turn all he wanted to do was talk about a c-section. I flat out told him no, that is not happening unless it is absolutely necessary! I plan on trying some of the tricks from spinning babies but I know we have plenty of time :) I also found out I can take mucus relief for this nasty cold and that made me very happy! :) I'm hoping it will be completely gone soon because my nonexistent ab muscles are pretty sore from the coughing :haha:

Lots of <3 and :hugs: to you ladies! I wish I could actually physically hug all of you!


----------



## fairyy

jessieles said:


> Hiya Girls!
> 
> So ive just come back from having my swabs done. Whilst there I asked what my cd3 bloods looked like. The dr said basically my FSH and LH were at the ratio 1:1 where they should be 1:2 so this is meaning there is a problem with ovulation. She said this could be a sign of PCOS, but I have a scan tomoro to hopefully rule this out. She said my cd24 bloods should be done then for 3 cycles and if its low then ill be given clomid. Arrrgghh i dont want to wait 3 months before i get clomid, how frustrating! I might give it til next cycle and then call for all results and see what she says! it just shows that the bloody opk sticks havent been right for me! It also makes me not even want to bd until its sorted!

Good luck for scan tomorrow hun :hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Sorry I haven't been around a lot, my grandmother (who I am very close to) had a stroke 10/10 and it has just gotten worse, I found out yesterday that my grandpa has went ahead and signed a DNR and now we are just waiting. This has been really rough on me mentally. I do check in periodically to see how you ladies are doing even though I haven't been responding. I just didn't want you to think I left you all high and dry. Willow is doing wonderful, growing so fast....this is also the grandmother who I gave Willow her middle name Jane. It's so hard because I just don't find it fair that she wasn't given enough time to know her namesake. I don't even have a picture of the two of them together. It ranks about an 11 on the 1-10 life suckage scale.

I'm adding Willow's 5 month picture I took. 5 months...man they go fast.
 



Attached Files:







5 Months web.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dreambaby69

OMG Little Miss Willow is super Duper Cuuute. Sorry about ur grandma, it does suck though. Hope she miraculously recover. Our thoughts and prayers with u and ur family xx


----------



## DD80

Kristi, I'm so sorry about your grandmother. (((((Hugs))))))

Dream - having any cramping yet? How are these last few weeks treating you?

Jessie - I feel like at least they are doing some testing, I'm just not sure about the 3 months of testing? I've never heard of that before. Why is it 3 months?

Lou - I agree with you - you have plenty of time for him to turn. I don't know why drs always push c sections. I guess it helps them stay on schedule... Whatever. You should have the experience you want (if possible). What tricks will you be doing?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Well DD I think baby has engaged and it is sooo uncomfortable. I have painful lightening crotch and painful braxton hicks that come more often now. Thanks for asking 

Loulou my dd was breach till 34 weeks and then she turned by herself. So u still have plenty of time x

DD hope you are good hun x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA lol with the holidays and everything it gets a bit crazy. I got a new phone yesterday so now I am finally part of the smartphone world lol. 
Ciara - I agree you have plenty of time for baby boy to turn around. I'm not sure why doctors push c sections.
Jessie - I wonder why 3 months too but really it's one step closer to a bfp and sometimes it's worth the wait (hugs)
Dream - Can't believe that soon you will have your baby boy!! How exciting!
Hope all you ladies had a great Thanksgiving. I am very thankful for you guys and you're all very special to me :)

AFM - Been feeling lots of twinges and cramps in my ovaries on both sides too. Randomly had acid reflux come back last night too which seemed odd. Obviously my hopes are up once again but I will be okay with either outcome again for now :) otherwise I'll go crazy lol


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

KK- :hugs::hugs: i am sending you lots of love and hugs at this horrible time! :flower:xxxxxxxxxx

I dont really know why I have to wait, the doc just said she wanted 3 cycles to compare to see if my ovulation is going up and down or staying low. but im going to call this morning and make an appt for before xmas as I have now had cd3 bloods, swabs, a pelvic scan, ive got cd24 bloods next week and I also had those done in sept by my gp so surely she has enough info? I have tried to say to myself just wait the next 3 cycles but after waiting this long it just feels like a lifetime!

Wanabe- fingers crossed for a xmas bfp for u!!

Dream - argh so xciting! 

Loulou- I hope you are feeling better! baby still has time, take it easy and relax!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry things have been so manic thank you for the lovely warm invite :) I was out sat night trying to catch up. I got a squinter at 9dpo and a clear positive the following day and a digi and darker frer today. How is everyone? 

Xxx


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats wantingagirl!

Jessie - waiting 3 additional months seems like such crap, I hope you can get the ball rolling sooner!

Wannabe - fxd

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Congrats Wanting :happydance:

:happydance:Happy 33 weeks Loulou :happydance:

:happydance: Happy 23 weeks DD :happydance:

Hope everyone else is cool x


----------



## Krissykat1006

You are so close Dream! How have you been feeling? Are you set up and ready?


----------



## wannabemomy37

:happydance: CONGRATS wantingagirl!!! :happydance: That is SO exciting!!!

Jessie - I think it will still be worth the wait ;) You're always one step closer!! :thumbup:

Dream - How are you feeling??

AFM - Still having acid reflux and/or nausea at times - mostly in the evenings actually. Still random odd pinching/twinges here & there too. Increase in lotiony white CM, nipples a bit sore. Still craving McDonalds really badly...(but that could also be because I'm eating healthier and haven't had any fast food in months)


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> :happydance: CONGRATS wantingagirl!!! :happydance: That is SO exciting!!!
> 
> Jessie - I think it will still be worth the wait ;) You're always one step closer!! :thumbup:
> 
> Dream - How are you feeling??
> 
> AFM - Still having acid reflux and/or nausea at times - mostly in the evenings actually. Still random odd pinching/twinges here & there too. Increase in lotiony white CM, nipples a bit sore. Still craving McDonalds really badly...(but that could also be because I'm eating healthier and haven't had any fast food in months)

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## wannabemomy37

I am CD23 I believe. I'm not really sure when I ovulated so not sure of DPO but pretty sure I did ovulate around CD12 or so like usual.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks for asking ladies. I can't believe how close i am to meeting my son. I am so freaking excited. Just finishing off the kids room and getting moses basket and car seat ready. I have not even packed my hospital bag or bought anything to go in it oops. But my list is ready so i just need to head out one day and get it all and pack my bag lol xx


----------



## fairyy

Natasha: Seriously I can't believe you are so close to due date. Seems like yesterday when I saw you thread "Letter to Santa"...but it was a year ago. So happy for you :cloud9:

Ciara: Don't worry. You have time :hugs:

Kristi: Hope you are ok :hugs: and btw Willow is so sweet :kiss:

wantingagirl: Big congrats to you :flower:
Hope this is a girl for you. Your title says you want a girl! :)

Miranda: How are you ? I loved the Christmas pic on FB. :thumbup: Such a cute family. 

DD: Hope you are doing well and that little bump is so cute. 

Wannabe: Good luck hun. Praying for a BFP for you. 

Kerry: Miss u. Hope you are fine. 

Jessie: So they diagnosed you with PCOS ??? 

Ladies, upload some bump pics before you go to delivery room ;)
Btw I miss the POAS party. No one is posting any pics. I guess I need to POAS on all my tests before they expire in June. lol


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy - I am hoping I can POAS this cycle if AF doesn't make an appearance! I am due around the 7th I think, but probably won't test until after that as I don't want to get my hopes up for another late AF.
I actually would love to wait to test until the 13th so that the date would be 12.13.14 :haha: that'd be an awesome way to remember my first sticky BFP :cloud9:

I honestly do feel like I might be pregnant this month but I am also still trying to be neutral to everything until I know for sure either way.

I still have cramps on/off, more CM, constipation, slight nausea/heartburn, and last night I also had some slight back pain too. FX

Oh, and I am still dying for McDonalds Big Mac...Ugh!


----------



## mirandaprice

I put pictures in my journal! (For those that don't have me on facebook)

I tested exactly a year ago the 7th Dec and got my bfp (baby James!) 

This time last year I was hoping and praying I wouldn't have another chemical and getting excited and anxious about testing! 

I'm sending tons of babydust and well wishes to all you ladies still waiting for bfps. Hopefully santa listens this year!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Aww, thank you Miranda!! :hugs:

I've been getting very teary/emotional tonight...I was singing and my cat just came up to me for a cuddle :cloud9: my mom accidentally deleted a number I needed, and I almost bawled my eyes out, and now your comment just choked me up!! Hormones - you better be because of a :baby: and not a :witch:!! 

Oh, and BTW apparently I was a day off. Today is/was CD24; so 30-days would mean I'd be due closer to the 8th (if ever!!)

I feel super super nauseous. Blegh! :sick:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Had such a realistic dream last night that I had THE biggest BFP ever - where the 2nd line showed up before the control and was extremely dark and can't miss. I went to school (in my dream) and ate 6 (SIX!) apples and then my friends were all like "Are you pregnant?" And I was like YES!!! :cloud9: I somehow still had my period/bleeding too, it was brown (like poop lol) but I wasn't worried still, and kept telling people. I told my OH and he was so freaking happy...It was just an amazing, realistic (although quite strange at times, but that's how dreams are for me lol) dream that I really wish to come true in the days to come...

Last night I nearly threw up while brushing my teeth - I was SO nauseous all of a sudden it just hit me and didn't really go away until I fell asleep. 

I don't think I am sleeping very soundly somehow...I sleep with the TV on (always) but last few days I'll wake up and already know what they are saying on the news, because I must not be in a deep sleep anymore, close to when I wake up? :shrug: I usually sleep like a rock and wouldn't wake up for anything lol :haha:

Every time I sneeze/cough I feel those "twinges" in my sides. It switches which side, never both at the same time, but never consistently one side either. I've had this before but can't remember if it was associated with my chemicals or not? :shrug: I've read about round ligament pain, and that seems to fit the criteria, only it's usually not felt until 2nd trimester, if at all. So maybe I'm just losing my mind!

Hope all you girls are doing well! I am getting excited for the chance to POAS...I really hope AF stays far away...Something feels different this month (last time I said that I had a chemical)

ETA- woke up and had spotting while wiping. Happened each time I used restroom but not on pantiliner..?


----------



## Dreambaby69

yeaaa to poas :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I can't wait to start analysing ur pee sticks ladies. 

Like pal said i remember starting that thread " LETTERS TO SANTA". Perhaps this year santa is going to share some bfp's in this thread. Good luck ladies, let's get some bfps this cycle :happydance::happydance::happydance: x

oh about pics my camera is rubbish and i always use Dh's phone to take pics and then he uploads it for me but he has been so busy but i will try and put one up before baby x


----------



## fairyy

Patiently waiting for pics, Natasha. 

Miranda, wow one year BFP anniversary:)

Wannabe: This time it really sounds hormonal. Can't wait to see your POAS pics. Hope to see those gorgeous two pink lines. Good luck sweetie.


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: Thanks so much, Fairy. I am just so nervous because I have had a little bit of brown/pink spotting when wiping. I'm not sure why this would happen on CD25 unless it's later IB or something...Really hoping it's not AF :nope: Maybe she is confused.

I feel like other times I've exaggerated symptoms and whatnot, but this time things just seem a little more realistic to me. I looked up dream interpretations about apples and apparently it does symbolize fertility. What are the chances!!?! 

Still got my symptoms: nausea in PM, slight backache, cramping/pinching/twinges on both sides, sensitivity to smell, craving McDonalds Big Mac, emotional, tired...Today I actually drank black coffee with sugar; no cream. Usually I need a good amount of cream too :shrug:

Praying SO incredibly hard....I just want to be a mommy :cry::cloud9:


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

Dream- I am so excited for you! What a lovely time of year to be having a little one too! Best xmas present!

Fairry- No PCOS, my scan came back all clear, apparently my problem is (i think i have this right) my FSH and LH are ratioing at 1:1 when they should be 2:1 on cd3, meaning there is a problem with ovulation. How are you doing anyway?

Wanabe- I have everything crossed for you!

Miranda- How time flies! I am loving all your pics of baby James!

Afm- I now have cd24 bloods next Tuesday and another set on Jan 9th, that will then be the 3 cycles the dr asked for (as i had one back in june with my gp) so I have an appt on Jan 13th where I will be taking the results of my cd3 bloods, cd24 bloods, scan and swabs, and fingers crossed she will then give me clomid! I have been offered a hsg but i would rather see if the clomid works! Now i have to get my head thinking that ill enjoy xmas being able to drink and not worry and start the new year with clomid. even tho its hard as i feel like now i know theres a problem, i know the solution but i have to wait! argh! Ive kinda given up ttc because knowing theres a problem it seems pointless! It does make me sad that lookig back at 2014 the whole year has been about trying to get pregnant!


Lots of xxxxxxxxxxxxxx to you all


----------



## DD80

Wanting - congratulations!! How are things going?

Jessie - why did they offer an hsg? Did they see blockages on an ultrasound? It sounds Like you are doing well and moving along in the process. I hope you get clomid in January as well! I Have all my fingers and toes crossed for you. &#55357;&#56842;

Wannabe - good luck with this cycle! I hope this is it!

Dream - I am so excited to meet your little guy! Are you still feeling the contractions and things? Are you dilated a all yet? Updates?!??

Lou- how are you doing?

Fairy - thank you for the well wishes! I hope your reconnecting adventure is going well. I am so happy that you guys are doing that - my hubby and I did that and it was so important because a baby brings lots of stress and we need to be a team.


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: Oh I misunderstood then. Hope clomid is the answer hun. 

I know 2014 was tough. But you are on the right track now. Things will soon be fixed and 2015 is surely going to be amazing. You know that right :)

DD: Thanks! Yes, we are now more connected. I am trying to be calm and enjoy this and not to bring any stress into our relationship anymore. So TTC is on hold until we both are fully ready. It might take few more months but as you said the harmony in relation is the most important thing. :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!! 

It's gone super quiet here hasn't it? Haha. Well I am due for the witch in 2 days and suddenly have some globby/stretchy CM :shrug: I feel like my sense of smell is out of control, itchy nipples/BBs!!! (what's that all about???) nausea (mostly at night when I finally get home from a long day at work), smelly pee, mom said I have bad breath :blush: still pretty constipated. 

:coffee: Trying to just expect AF, but it's just so strange how I get so many symptoms...

Oh yeah, and I'm absolutely EXHAUSTED!! 2 cups of coffee a day and it still feels like I need a 4-hour nap AND go to bed by 7pm :sleep:


----------



## fairyy

Symptoms sound promising. I really hope it's not AF for you this time. 

Any plans to POAS ?


----------



## wannabemomy37

fairyy said:


> Symptoms sound promising. I really hope it's not AF for you this time.
> 
> Any plans to POAS ?

I am dying to POAS but just don't want to do it too early and then have AF end up showing. I'd really love to test on December 13th, 2014 (12.13.14) because I think that'd be super cute and special to remember. If I can wait that long...lol


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

I spoke to my consultant and said i didnt get why they were pushing for hsg when my ovulation hormones clearly showed i needed a bost so they have said i got an appt jan 13th and they will be starting me on clomid that cycle! woohoo! i deep down think that will work for me as my ovulation clearly needs a boost, and thats how my mum got me too so fingers crossed next year will be my year! i now need to just enjoy december and then jan the fun starts!

wannabe- i think u need to test! :happydance:

Fairy- I am glad that you are feeling better about the whole situation! happiness is key!


----------



## DD80

jessieles said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I spoke to my consultant and said i didnt get why they were pushing for hsg when my ovulation hormones clearly showed i needed a bost so they have said i got an appt jan 13th and they will be starting me on clomid that cycle! woohoo! i deep down think that will work for me as my ovulation clearly needs a boost, and thats how my mum got me too so fingers crossed next year will be my year! i now need to just enjoy december and then jan the fun starts!
> 
> wannabe- i think u need to test! :happydance:
> 
> Fairy- I am glad that you are feeling better about the whole situation! happiness is key!

Great news!!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I've had some slight spotting but not consistently and it comes and goes. I would think it's going to lead to AF but then it keeps disappearing? :shrug:
I also have AF type cramps this morning, so just waiting for AF...

Just saw on FB that another friend is pregnant, and while I'm completely happy for them; I am incredibly emotional about it and feel like I will never be able to post that I am pregnant... :cry:

Nipples still very sore and lots of pimples/acne on face, but other than that I have no other symptoms whatsoever :cry: (Besides extremely emotional/easily pissed off too...Poor OH)


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 34 weeks Loulou :happydance:

:happydance: Happy 24 weeks and V-DAY DD :happydance:

Good news Jessie :thumbup: x

No af Wannabe eek good luck x

Afm I am down to single digit and am soo happy x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Dream - hurray for single digits!!!! 
Happy 24 weeks DD!! V day!!
Happy 34 weeks Ciara!! Wow that went by fast!!

Nothing new to report from me... sigh.


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: My fingers are tightly crossed for you. I am happy to know that they are planning to put you on clomid in January. Yay :happydance: Enjoy the holidays and New Year will surely bring new joys :)

Natasha: :happydance: Down to single digits :happydance:
Can't wait to see the :baby:

Wannabe: If it's AF then I hope it's her last visit and then she gives you a break for 9months starting this New Year :flower:

I am so excited for 2015. I am going to make it a productive one, not only baby wise but from other perspectives too :dance:Thinking positive!!!


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm not sure how I managed to skip over posts when I was reading through them, but here we go:

Dream - Almost 39 weeks! Hopefully your little man doesn't make you wait too long!

DD - Happy 24 weeks! V-day! Are you feeling him move lots yet?

Loulou - Happy 34 weeks! Hope the snow has settled down up there and no more freezing rain either! 

Wannabe - How are you feeling today? Hope af stays away and you get your bfp!

Jessie - So close to getting clomid! I hope it's the little extra boost you need for a bfp!

Pal - 2015 will be amazing! I love your positive attitude, fx'd for lots of bfps!

KK - Hope you are well!

Pickle - if you happen to pop on, hope you are well too!

Did I miss anyone? I'm so bad at responding lately :haha:

AFM - James is 4 month old! That's 1/3 of a way until a year! I uploaded a bunch of pictures in my journal, so feel free to pop in and take a peak (they're the same ones from facebook, so if we're friends on there, nothing new. I moved all 1400 photos from my phone to my computer yesterday and need to sort through them still)


----------



## DD80

Miranda - james is adorable! I can't believe its been 4 months already!

I am feeling him move lots and lots. He punches the waistbands of my pants all day long. lol. I think he rolls a lot too - that feels so strange.


----------



## mirandaprice

James used to hit my waist band too haha but only on a certain pair of maternity pants that always felt too tight because of how low I carried


----------



## wannabemomy37

Well...Looks like I will never understand my body, because every month I have ALL of the symptoms and then end up with AF. 

OH and I :sex: last night and then I started spotting after. I thought ok, maybe it just irritated something. Went away after 10mins, went to bed, woke up and slightly heavier spotting with cramps. Guess it's officially CD1 now? :cry:

Just goes to show that my body is really messed up lol.
Symptoms:
*AF 3 days late.
*Incredibly sore nipples. Swollen bbs. (OH noted they look/feel swollen too)
*Absolute exhaustion...Wish I could sleep for days, then STILL sleep more..
*Nausea, especially in PM (am now taking Nexium as perhaps its acid...)
*Slight pink spotting when wiping for the last...week...randomly!
*Cramping/odd sensation in abdomen randomly
*Emotions gone haywire - Feel I could cry/yell at the drop of a hat!
*Huge craving for McDonalds (still). Maybe it's time to indulge. Big time!

:nope: Why oh why do I get myself all excited, each month....Only to be hit with the stupid witch!! Now my dreams of a BFP on 12.13.14 are forever gone, and honestly that makes me really upset. :cry:

What's worse is I still have all the other symptoms too...:cry:

I wish I could call out of work and hide in bed all day. I feel incredibly gutted. And stupid, for believing it actually was my month (A.G.A.I.N)


----------



## Dreambaby69

wannabemomy37 said:


> Well...Looks like I will never understand my body, because every month I have ALL of the symptoms and then end up with AF.
> 
> OH and I :sex: last night and then I started spotting after. I thought ok, maybe it just irritated something. Went away after 10mins, went to bed, woke up and slightly heavier spotting with cramps. Guess it's officially CD1 now? :cry:
> 
> Just goes to show that my body is really messed up lol.
> Symptoms:
> *AF 3 days late.
> *Incredibly sore nipples. Swollen bbs. (OH noted they look/feel swollen too)
> *Absolute exhaustion...Wish I could sleep for days, then STILL sleep more..
> *Nausea, especially in PM (am now taking Nexium as perhaps its acid...)
> *Slight pink spotting when wiping for the last...week...randomly!
> *Cramping/odd sensation in abdomen randomly
> *Emotions gone haywire - Feel I could cry/yell at the drop of a hat!
> *Huge craving for McDonalds (still). Maybe it's time to indulge. Big time!
> 
> :nope: Why oh why do I get myself all excited, each month....Only to be hit with the stupid witch!! Now my dreams of a BFP on 12.13.14 are forever gone, and honestly that makes me really upset. :cry:
> 
> What's worse is I still have all the other symptoms too...:cry:
> 
> I wish I could call out of work and hide in bed all day. I feel incredibly gutted. And stupid, for believing it actually was my month (A.G.A.I.N)

:hugs:Aww hun. I know the exact feeling and I know nothing I say will make u feel better. Just indulge and treat urself to whatever u desire now to take ur mind off it. It will happen hun , it is just a matter of time. Don't give up x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Dream. Hope you are doing well...can't wait to see your precious baby boy!! Its so bittersweet knowing so many pregnant woman. It's truly a beautiful thing and you all are just so incredibly blessed. I know my time will come, just really getting impatient to be honest. The wait is really killing me. 
I will be a depressed mess for a few days but will jump back in the game again next cycle. OH made a good point once I move in with him we will get to :sex: more and will have a better chance each month. 
AF sucks and cramps are getting stronger. Just makes me more sad being in pain. Other symptoms kinda disappeared randomly. 

Hope you girls are doing well...I really miss the updates!!! DD and Ciara how big are your babies in reference to fruit?? Curious to know!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> Well...Looks like I will never understand my body, because every month I have ALL of the symptoms and then end up with AF.
> 
> OH and I :sex: last night and then I started spotting after. I thought ok, maybe it just irritated something. Went away after 10mins, went to bed, woke up and slightly heavier spotting with cramps. Guess it's officially CD1 now? :cry:
> 
> Just goes to show that my body is really messed up lol.
> Symptoms:
> *AF 3 days late.
> *Incredibly sore nipples. Swollen bbs. (OH noted they look/feel swollen too)
> *Absolute exhaustion...Wish I could sleep for days, then STILL sleep more..
> *Nausea, especially in PM (am now taking Nexium as perhaps its acid...)
> *Slight pink spotting when wiping for the last...week...randomly!
> *Cramping/odd sensation in abdomen randomly
> *Emotions gone haywire - Feel I could cry/yell at the drop of a hat!
> *Huge craving for McDonalds (still). Maybe it's time to indulge. Big time!
> 
> :nope: Why oh why do I get myself all excited, each month....Only to be hit with the stupid witch!! Now my dreams of a BFP on 12.13.14 are forever gone, and honestly that makes me really upset. :cry:
> 
> What's worse is I still have all the other symptoms too...:cry:
> 
> I wish I could call out of work and hide in bed all day. I feel incredibly gutted. And stupid, for believing it actually was my month (A.G.A.I.N)

I'm sorry sweetie :hugs: I'm going to need a refresher, but how long have you been trying?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Krissykat1006 said:


> I'm sorry sweetie :hugs: I'm going to need a refresher, but how long have you been trying?

:hugs: Thanks hun. Technically I was trying with my ex boyfriend back in 2012 and had 2 chemicals with him (unconfirmed though).
With OH we have been NTNP since February 2014 so 10 months? And I believe I had another chemical with him...Possibly 2. :shrug:

So actually we are almost at the 1 year mark and can get tests done...I am going to find out if I have endometriosis too as my periods have always been awful when not on BCP.
I also have been spotting before (sometimes after too) AF which I think might mean my progesterone is off? Maybe that's what's not allowing babies to implant properly?

I am feeling much better today, emotion-wise, and the pain isn't so awful physically anymore either. so that's good. Up and onwards!


----------



## DD80

wannabemomy37 said:


> Thanks Dream. Hope you are doing well...can't wait to see your precious baby boy!! Its so bittersweet knowing so many pregnant woman. It's truly a beautiful thing and you all are just so incredibly blessed. I know my time will come, just really getting impatient to be honest. The wait is really killing me.
> I will be a depressed mess for a few days but will jump back in the game again next cycle. OH made a good point once I move in with him we will get to :sex: more and will have a better chance each month.
> AF sucks and cramps are getting stronger. Just makes me more sad being in pain. Other symptoms kinda disappeared randomly.
> 
> Hope you girls are doing well...I really miss the updates!!! DD and Ciara how big are your babies in reference to fruit?? Curious to know!!

I'm sorry you got bad news this month, wannabe. I was hoping for you. Just keep your head up. Like you say, your time will come! We all have had our struggles, so we understand. :hugs: and I say, why wait the full year? If you've had 4 chemicals, you need to tell your dr that and get started on testing. It takes awhile to get to an RE - why not just make an appt now?

Funny you should ask about fruit...I just looked it up the other day. My uterus is the size of a soccer ball and baby is a cantaloupe. That's kinda what it feels like when he moves around too - a cantaloupe rolling around inside a soccer ball. Lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry sweetie :hugs: I'm going to need a refresher, but how long have you been trying?
> 
> :hugs: Thanks hun. Technically I was trying with my ex boyfriend back in 2012 and had 2 chemicals with him (unconfirmed though).
> With OH we have been NTNP since February 2014 so 10 months? And I believe I had another chemical with him...Possibly 2. :shrug:
> 
> So actually we are almost at the 1 year mark and can get tests done...I am going to find out if I have endometriosis too as my periods have always been awful when not on BCP.
> I also have been spotting before (sometimes after too) AF which I think might mean my progesterone is off? Maybe that's what's not allowing babies to implant properly?
> 
> I am feeling much better today, emotion-wise, and the pain isn't so awful physically anymore either. so that's good. Up and onwards!Click to expand...

At least you are nearing the point where it can be looked into and get some answers. If you knew what your body was doing and why it would make the process a little easier to understand. If you are having chemicals it does seem like an implanting issue. You'll feel much better once a game plan is in place. Till then lots of :hugs: It's going to happen for you!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks so much girls!! :hugs:

Yeah I think I will mention it at my appointment on the 29th and see if they can refer me. I don't have an obgyn yet but know they offer those services at my regular doctor in a different area so I'll have to ask for sure.
Do you think they'd take my word for having chemicals? There is no record of any of them so I feel it's going to be difficult. But then again Planned Parenthood didn't seem to even know what a chemical was when I called last. Can they know that I was pregnant before? 

DD - wow that's awesome; a cantaloupe inside a soccer ball - what an amazing feeling that must be!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wannabe I would mention it if I were u and they have to take ur word for it. Their job is to help you get pregnant not investigate to check if u r lying (if u get what I am saying ) 
Hopefully they listen and start the ball rolling for u, good luck x


----------



## Krissykat1006

So dream are you having any labor signs yet?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Nope. Just occasional bh and lightening crotch ( both painful ). How are you and lil miss Willow. Hope you are both fine? Thanks for asking


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 35 weeks Loulou :happydance:
:happydance: Happy 25 weeks DD :happydance:


----------



## wannabemomy37

So how are all you lovely ladies doing?? I got sick this morning very randomly...Not sure what that's all about 
no other news from me


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Nope. Just occasional bh and lightening crotch ( both painful ). How are you and lil miss Willow. Hope you are both fine? Thanks for asking

I'm so ready for him to be here so we can all see that cute face!

We are doing well, Willow had her 6 month check up today. 15lb 9.5 oz and 25 1/4 inches long. :)


----------



## mirandaprice

KK - oh man, James (at 4 months) outweighs Willow by over a pound :haha: she's so adorable though! I was showing off her 'monthly' photos the other day to my husband, he thought they were really cool.

Wannabe - So sorry your symptoms didn't lead to a bfp! Seeing a dr about it would definitely be a good idea!

Dream - happy 40 weeks! He could be here any moment now!

Loulou - happy 35 weeks!

DD - happy 25 weeks!

Jessie - Your appointment is right around the corner, hope it's not too long before you get your BFP!

Pickle - if you happen upon this, hope youre doing well!


----------



## loulou82baby

I have been horrible about checking in! I hope you ladies are all doing well!

Natasha- happy 40 weeks! :) how exciting that your little man can make his debut any time :happydance: I'm totally with you on the bh and lightning crotch :haha: my OH thinks the second part of that is hilarious lol. So are you all ready, bags packed, nursery set up? I can't wait to see him! :)

DD- happy 25 weeks! I felt the same as Miranda, my little guy disliked certain pairs of my pants lol. The movement is awesome either way though! How have you been feeling? 

Jessie- January is almost here love, I have everything crossed for you! :hugs:

Wannabe- I agree that it is their job to help you get pregnant, whether there is proof of chemicals or not! I hope if you need a referral that the ob can get you in soon, and I would just tell them it's been a yr already. I also had spotting before af and after af, actually I had more days of spotting than actual af most cycles. The estrogen and progesterone should be among the first tests they do for you, and if it is a progesterone issue then it's an easy fix. I also have everything crossed for you and I also agree with your OH that bd will be easier once you live together! :hugs:

Miranda- happy 4 months to your handsome little man! It seems like yesterday I was watching the video of him doing the wave in your belly :haha:

Kristi- happy 6 months to beautiful Willow! I bet you have an awesome xmas dress picked out for her ;)

I'm not sure if I missed anything, but if so I'm sorry!

Afm- I'll check on fruit once I post and then I'll edit, it's in my spoiler. It's been so crazy busy! I really have no idea how I would be doing all of this if I was still working! I will try and remember as much as I can from the last cpl of weeks...my bff delivered last Friday after being induced on Wednesday for high bp, it was a long process but I was able to be there for all of it thanks to my mom coming to stay at my house :) Lucas is beautiful and perfect, 8lbs 1oz and 20.5 in long <3 she hemorroraged after and they got it to slow down just before requiring a d&c and blood transfusion, they are now home and doing great! :) we're still in bb season, so been busy with games and practices, Friday is the last day of bb/school! With that said I've been trying to get everything ready for xmas before school lets out, my OH and I are supposed to go shopping together Friday (I've done all shopping/decorations/rearranging by myself so far) to finish up. We also have Blake's school xmas party Friday afternoon. My dr's appts have gotten on a weird schedule due to my dr going on vacation, so I have one tomorrow and then not again for 2 weeks, and then I think I have 1 more and get signed over to the midwives if need be. My bp keeps coming back high on first check though I feel fine. My weird red ankles are getting worse, but still no discomfort/itching. And I am sick again! I felt pretty good last week and then (probably due to lack of sleep being in hospital with my bff) I started feeling yucky again on Saturday, hopefully it doesn't last as long this time! I'm sorry I've rambled on and I could keep going, but this is already a novel lol. 

I hope you all are well and all ready for Xmas! I usually am not this excited for it to come so fast, but this yr I can't wait (just don't look forward to wrapping all the gifts lol). Lots of :hugs: and &#9825; to you ladies!

Edit- bubs is a coconut! :) and so far the only name we've agreed on is Chase/Chace, but that is subject to change :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

Your BP could be high at first check just from being in the drs office - anxiety creeps up without even realizing it. My dr always checked in the beginning and at the end, and the 2nd time was always lower (closer to normal). 

You sound so busy, it'll be your due date before you know it!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Just a quick update. Labour started 3 am, went to hospital around 11.50 and had him by 2.46. I am sooooo happy. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

YAY! How exciting dream! Congrats!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Just a quick update. Labour started 3 am, went to hospital around 11.50 and had him by 2.46. I am sooooo happy. :happydance::happydance:

Awww congrats Dream :D :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Congratulations Dream!!! Can't wait for pictures!! Have you chosen a name??


----------



## fairyy

Congrats Natasha. Got the news from Kristi on FB's TTC page. So so happy :happydance::kiss:

Hope you and the baby both are fine. Waiting for your next update and pics. Yayyy :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies xx. I am sooo happy. We are both fine. Will update details later with pics xx


----------



## DD80

Congratulations dream!!! I can't wait for pics!


----------



## fairyy

Ciara, where are you ????


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!!

Dream- :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!! i cant wait for pics and a name!!

Loulou- omg you sound so busy!! i love your current name choice!

KK and Miranda- I love seeing your baby pics on facebook, they are both gorgeous!

If i dont get on here before xmas as its all a bit hectic at the moment. I just wanted to wish all of you lovely ladies a merry xmas and new year! youve all been with me every step of the way during 2014 and i thanku all for ur support. hopefully 2015 will bring bfps to us all and a happy year for everyone with little babas xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DD80

I might not have a chance either. Thanks Jessie! Happy holidays to all of you lovely ladies!! I hope you all have a great rest of the year.

Dream - can't wait for pics!


----------



## PinkPokaDots

If I dont get my positve in the next couple of days, or AF arrives then this will be my plan for next month!! I am 11-12 DPO. I think i might be, have alot of symptoms, but i got a BFN yesterday morning at 10-11 DPO. I had a miscarriage last month @5wks. But ive never tried using soft cups to keep the swimmers in! And im planning to try eating pineapple core DPO 1-5 next month as weel. So two new things to try!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Sounds like a good plan pink!

Your wedding anniversary is 2 days before mine, I married 9-7-13 :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

weighed 7.29 pounds. We have gone with Jayden x


----------



## Dreambaby69

welcome pinkpolkadots x


----------



## DD80

Oh I love him! He's adorable! And the name is perfect too.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Beautiful!!!! And love the name :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Beautiful! Congrats again. Great name too! What is your daughter's name again? How is she liking her baby brother?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks. Her name is janelle and she adores him. Always kissing him and bringing her toys to him.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

mirandaprice said:


> Sounds like a good plan pink!
> 
> Your wedding anniversary is 2 days before mine, I married 9-7-13 :)

Lol that's awesome!! &#128522;


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Dreambaby69 said:


> welcome pinkpolkadots x

Thank you!! I tested this morning at 12 DPO, still negative. I'll test again at 14 DPO if the :witch: doesn't come.


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw dream he's precious.


----------



## Dreambaby69

PinkPokaDots said:


> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> welcome pinkpolkadots x
> 
> Thank you!! I tested this morning at 12 DPO, still negative. I'll test again at 14 DPO if the :witch: doesn't come.Click to expand...

You r still in the chance. Good luck x


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Aw dream he's precious.

Thanks ladies. I am sooo in love x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pinkpokadots - :hugs: Welcome honey! Your symptoms sound good (saw your other thread) and I do think you are in with a chance still! BTW if it turns out AF shows and you never get a BFP but heavier AF, it's likely a chemical. I personally think it's best to just wait until you're late as the heartbreak is too much for me after 4 chemicals. I wish you the best of luck, and hope you get a beautiful BFP for Christmas this year!! :hugs:

Dream - Jayden is just so lovely, I am so glad Janelle is accepting him well. I love their names together; such a cute sib-set!

I hope you lovely ladies are doing well and have a very Merry Christmas if I don't get back on before then. I am slacking majorly on the shopping thing so last minute gifts it will be! Definitely not in the Christmas spirit at all this year :nope: but excited for the new year!!
I am still losing weight, even though my diet has gone completely out the window lol. My portions are still okay but I just eat anything I want lately :haha: Still super exhausted like never before, gotten sick again last night (but also had a wicked migraine) but just feel odd. High anxiety today too for some reason, despite taking meds for it.

Off to work now, but will try to check in again soon!!
:dust:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Hope all is going well with the new baby Dream and that you all are settling in nicely :) 

How are our preggo's doing :) 

Those in and gearing up for the TWW I am wishing for sticky beans for you!!

I may not be back around till after Christmas (depends on what we have going on) so going to get my Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays in now!! I hope all you ladies get spoiled rotten!


----------



## fairyy

Dreambaby69 said:


> weighed 7.29 pounds. We have gone with Jayden x

Baby Jayden is gorgeous :kiss:


----------



## fairyy

Merry Christmas ladies :xmas16:
Have a wonderful time with loved ones :hugs:

Wannabe: :thumbup: on weight loss. 
I am working on gaining some strong muscle mass after 11/12pound weight loss. Add strength training to your cardio. Result comes real fast that way :)


----------



## fairyy

mirandaprice said:


> Aw dream he's precious.

Aww love your profile pic. James is so adorable :flower:


----------



## PinkPokaDots

No AF yet, I'm a day late. But the tests are still negative. And im sick with a bad cold


----------



## mirandaprice

PinkPokaDots said:


> No AF yet, I'm a day late. But the tests are still negative. And im sick with a bad cold

Are you always regular? Maybe it's a late implantation?


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy holidays ladies! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## PinkPokaDots

mirandaprice said:


> PinkPokaDots said:
> 
> 
> No AF yet, I'm a day late. But the tests are still negative. And im sick with a bad cold
> 
> Are you always regular? Maybe it's a late implantation?Click to expand...

I'm usually pretty regular, but I had a miscarriage at 5 weeks starting November 24th. So it may be that it just messed up my cycle for this month. Guess ill just have to wait...I already wrote it off as BFN for me this month, and took a bunch of cold medicine cause I'm so sick...fever would hurt a baby anyway right? So as much as it pains me to say this...lets hope its not late implantation this month...:wacko:


----------



## fairyy

Pink: hope you get some answers soon.

Thanks Miranda.:)

Merry Christmas ladies:xmas16:


----------



## loulou82baby

Natasha- HUGE CONGRATS!!! He is absolutely gorgeous and I love his name! My brothers gf has the same name as your DD and I love that too! :) I'm so happy for you and hope you're doing well with your new little man :)

Pink- welcome :hugs: I hope you get some answers soon, I know how frustrating ttc is, just try and keep your chin up and enjoy the holidays :hugs:

Wannabe- great job on the weight loss! Sometimes all's it takes is some portioning and you are doing fantastic! Enjoy the food you want over the holidays i say! :)

I'm sorry for not doing more individual answers, but I gotta run (again lol). I'm hoping all of you beautiful ladies get your Christmas wishes fulfilled! Have a very merry Christmas, I'm sending you all lots of love and :hugs: thank you for all being such wonderful women :hugs:

Afm- doing well here, just busy :) I think we are definitely going with the name Chace as my OH has started telling ppl that name :haha: I keep telling this little guy he's more than welcome to come anytime after Christmas :rofl: if it only worked that way! :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin: :headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk: :drunk::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:bunny::bunny::bunny::wine::wine::wine::wine::cake::cake::cake:

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES! !!!


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Faint BFP for me this morning!!!! Merry Christmas &#128515;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wow pink congratulations. What a Christmas present xx


----------



## fairyy

Nice to hear from you, Ciara. Missed you.

Congrats Pink :)
That's a lovely Christmas present.


----------



## loulou82baby

Congrats pink! H & h 9 months to you! :)

Pal- I've missed you all too! It's been so crazy and I'm excited for a little calm before the baby comes :) no more sports, one more holiday event, one more week off of school, and then things should be pretty quiet here, until baby of course :haha:

How are you love?

I hope all of you ladies had a very merry Christmas! I got a yoga ball and I LOVE it!!! :)


----------



## PinkPokaDots

My test this afternoon! I wasn't planning on testing again until tomorrow, but my new cheapies came in the mail so I thought what the heck!! I took it at 4 pm on only a 30 min hold, and my urine was super diluted because I've been drinking a lot of water. But my line looks awesome!!! So excited &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats pink! H&H 9 month!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Congratulations Pink! 

OH and I have been :sex: a lot in hopes to join the BFP bandwagon. Not too hopeful though. My grandma's brother passed on Christmas eve but otherwise was ok, in the sense I got lots of gifts and family time.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Here is the test I took this morning compared to the one I took 2 days ago, everything doubling nicely!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dreambaby69

:thumbup: Nice progression pink x


----------



## DD80

Pink - congratulations!! Happy and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin: :headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::ninja::ninja::ninja: :ninja::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::xmas12::xmas12: :xmas12::xmas12:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:wine::wine::wine: :wine::beer::beer::beer::beer::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: 

Happy New year ladies, hope all our wishes and dreams come true this 2015. May this thread be filled with lots of sticky :bfp: and eventually lots of BABIES xx


----------



## fairyy

Happy New a Year ladies. Hugs to you all and kisses for little ones.:dust:
to all TTC ladies :flower:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy new year everyone!! Hope you are ok. I found out that I have a 2.4cm ovarian cyst and that's why I've been having stomach pain. Probably effecting my getting pregnant too. Ugh. Gonna keep an eye on it and hopefully I don't need surgery


----------



## fairyy

Hi Wannabe. Atleast you know now the reason for all that pain. I hope too that you don't need surgery. Wishing you all the best for 2015.


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

Happy New Year to you all, lets hope 2015 is a good one!

I have had a lovely xmas, lots of quality time with loved ones. I feel sooo motivated and positive now to get my bfp!! I hope 2 god this is my year! I have my next bloodwork on 6th and an appt on 8th Jan, I should get my clomid on 8th so fingers crossed!! 

Wanabe- im sorry to hear you have a cyst, hopefully you can get some answers now!

Pal- how are you, have you had a lovely xmas? 

Congrats Pink!

Lou- I love the name Chace!

xxxxxx


----------



## fairyy

Hi Jessie :hi:
Not long till you get clomid. So excited for you. 

My Christmas was good too.


----------



## jessieles

Thanks Pal! I am mega excited, im constantly googling clomid success stories, i dont think this is healthy, but a bit of hope keeps us going! Do you have any New Year plans? xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hey Ladies 

Hope you are all good? 
Wanabe glad they found out what the problem is, hopefully it gets fixed so that you can get ur much needed bfp x 

Yeaaaaaaa jessieles clomid soon x

This thread will be Full of Bfp's soon. Good luck ladies xx


----------



## DD80

Wannabe - sorry to hear about your cyst. What are your next steps?

How is everyone else doing in this wonderful new year??


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm not too sure about next steps. I need to go back to the obgyn to see if it got bigger/smaller or went away. But as far as TTC they didn't make a big deal about it effecting anything because it's considered small. 
We :sex: a ton during possible fertile times but I think AF is coming. Had odd spotting at 9dpo too tho so who knows


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy New Years Ladies!!! Hope this is the year of the BFPs and all you still waiting starting seeing some double pink lines!


Jessie - how did your appointment go?

Wannbe - Glad they found the source of the pain, hope it goes away relatively quickly!

Hope all you ladies are well!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda - The pain went away after the ER visit really. Whatever was in that IV medicine did the trick lol

I am CD 29 today and feeling exhausted and gassy. Some spotting around what I believe to be 9dpo but had that before without pregnancy so who knows. I will always hope lol 
Been craving eggs and pickles tho...and can smell apples from far away


----------



## mirandaprice

That's good it went away right away!

Fx'd for a BFP this cycle ;)


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

I had my appt, yesterday, i was prescried Clomid yaaay! so i start on cd2 (which is meant to be Tuesday) and i take it from cd2-cd6. she started me on 50mg, then on cd21 they will see if i ovulated, if i did i stay on 50mg but if not i take 100mg and so on. she said basically some months im ovulating and some im not. so fingers crossed!

How is everyone else? xxxxxxxx


----------



## mirandaprice

Yay! Glad you got the prescription.

Hopefully this is your month and you won't need to worry about another prescription!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yeaaaaa Jessie, glad you got the clomid. Bring on the bfp :happydance:. Good luck xx


----------



## DD80

Jessie- that's great news!!! I can't wait for updates!!

Wannabe - hope all is going well for you!

Everyone else - I hope things are well!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hey lovely ladies! I am on CD31 today. BD last night and still no AF. Lots of creamy/lotiony cm instead!! Extremely exhausted and super hungry. Super bloated too!!! I look 6 months gone already! Obviously as the days go on I get more and more hopeful but I'm just not sure still. Will probably wait till cd35 or so to test. I've been having super sore nipples/boobs and random "lightening crotch" pains? 

Hope you girls are well!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

This makes me happy Jess!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

AF started last night...


----------



## Dreambaby69

wannabemomy37 said:


> AF started last night...

:hugs: aww sorry the witch got u hun x


----------



## DD80

I'm sorry wannabe. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## jessieles

Thanks for your positivity girls!! i want af to hurry up so i can start taking it! im meant to be due today (this is the only month im begging af to come haha)!

I hope everyone else is good :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

So sorry wannabe, big :hugs;

Jessie - can't wait to see how this next cycle goes!


----------



## fairyy

Ciara, how are you ? So close to being full term !!!

Hope you ladies are fine.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Checking in and seeing how everyone is doing :)

All is well here, working on loosing weight and getting my energy back!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi Ladies . It has gone really quiet here. Hope everyone else is k. We are fine on our end. Loulou can't wait for ur news. Good luck with the weight loss KK x


----------



## fairyy

That's great KK:thumbup:

:hi: Natasha. How are you ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am fine Pal, and u? Hope everything is k with you hun?


----------



## fairyy

Yes I am ok. My mom was ill. But now she is recovering. Planning to go to India for two months in March. Then time for fertility testing and full on TTC.


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls! :thumbup:

How is everyone? it has gone very quiet on our little group!

Pal- I am sorry to hear about your mum but glad shes on the mend! very exciting that youll be starting fertility treatment!

KK and Miranda- how are you ladies, lovely pics of your little ones on facebook!

I have now finished my 1st cycle of clomid, so we started bding yesterday and hopefully will be doing eod for rest of month! trying not to get too excited though! xxx


----------



## mirandaprice

Dream, I can't believe it's already been over a month since you had your son! How is your daughter adjusting to him?

Loulou - so close to the end! Are you getting anxious yet?

Pal - so sorry to hear about your mother, glad she's doing better now! 

Jessie - I'm so excited for you, I really hope clomid is the boost you needed!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!

AFM - I don't know where all the time is going, I can't believe it's almost the end of January already. Having issues with my insurance company that they seem to be too incompetent to resolve, hoping it'll all be sorted really soon!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hey girls, just updating. I made an OBGYN appointment for next week, just hoping it getseems approved for time off work. Otherwise I'll have to reschedule for a morning appointment. It's a follow up for my cyst but I also want to see what I have to do for basic hormone tests and see if I will need to go through fertility treatments or what. I really hope I am able to sustain a pregnancy, with help or not, just want to experience being pregnant. 
I've been spotting super randomly still and only BD a few times but I also randomly threw up last night right before falling asleep. Weirdest thing ever! This happened randomly before too so I wonder if my hormones are really messed up.
can't wait to have answers and hoping it's nothing too serious 

Miss you ladies!!


----------



## fairyy

Missed you Wannabe. 

You will surely experience pregnancy soon.:hugs:
You are on right path. Do all the testing, so that the problem can be 
fixed.


----------



## fairyy

Jessie, can't wait to see how this cycle goes for you. I pray that it ends in a super sticky BFP. Not long hun.


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Dream, I can't believe it's already been over a month since you had your son! How is your daughter adjusting to him?
> 
> Loulou - so close to the end! Are you getting anxious yet?
> 
> Pal - so sorry to hear about your mother, glad she's doing better now!
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie - I'm so excited for you, I really hope clomid is the boost you needed!
> 
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well!
> 
> AFM - I don't know where all the time is going, I can't believe it's almost the end of January already. Having issues with my insurance company that they seem to be too incompetent to resolve, hoping it'll all be sorted really soon!


I know Miranda 1 month already. She luvs him soo much and always showering him with kisses lol. How are you and gorgeous James. Hope u r both well. Hopefully ur insurance will be Sorted out soon xx

Loulou hope you are k?

Pal sorry about ur mum. Glad she is on the mend now. Enjoy your stay in India and hopefully ur fertility treatment will bring u, ur long awaited bfp. Good luck sweety 

jessieles get on with the bding and good luck. U might be our first bfp for the year. Yikes good luck xx

Wanabe good luck at ur appointment next week. Hope you get everything sorted. 

Kk how r u? Hope u and lil miss Willow are cool ? 

Hope I didn't forget anybody. Take care xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls! I am wondering why such weird things are happening to me lately though. ..maybe you all can give me your opinions??

Sweet taste in mouth. ..like awful sweet/metallic. I know this can be a pregnancy symptom but what else could it be?

Lightening crotch- from my research I've learned that random sharp pains through my lady parts is known as this term but is also associated with late pregnancy. What else could this mean? 

In other news, I decided to try green tea to help with weightloss and completely messed that up as it didn't settle right with me and my tummy suffered the consequences. And triggered a migraine, which I've been lucky not to have many lately. 

Oh and also randomly Vomited a few days ago, just like I did one random day last month. What could that mean?? 

My body Is something else I tell you!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Just checking in ladies

Hope you are all safe during this blizzard that will be effecting the east coast US 
Ciara hope you're ok, haven't heard from you in ages! ! 

hugs to all. ..please stay safe!


----------



## mirandaprice

No snow here, ;) but yes, please do keep safe in your in those areas ladies! I heard it could be record snow amounts.
Loulou- hope you and the baby stay safe and warm!

How is everyone doing? 

Wannabe- it could be hormone flucuations causing some of your issues, some ladies are more sensitive to them then others


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies :hi:

Hope your all safe!

Wanabe- your body does sound all over the place with everything going on!

How is everyone?

I started taking my clomid, and we bd 'd on days 6,8,10,12,13,15 and 17, i think it makes you o earlier but im not too sure so weve just kept bding as much a sposs to cover all areas! so we r gonna just keep going throughout the month, then i have to have bloods next week to see if ive even ovulated! im trying not to get my hopes up!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mirandaprice

Fx'd Jessie! I hope this is your month!


----------



## wannabemomy37

OH stated last night that he wants to full out TTC this month with ovulation tests and all that fun stuff!! Woot!


----------



## fairyy

Jessie fingers crossed for a strong BFP. I was thinking about you. What cd you are on currently ? 

Wannabe, that is exciting news. Yay :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies. I think I'm ready to come back, I've missed you all every day. I would have come back sooner but I've been struggling with this whole ivf thing and nobody knowing, and dec came along with birthdays, Christmas, moving into our first (owned) home and then New Years. With appointments and waiting and tests.. It's just been too much. But I'm going to go through this thread now like my life depended on it. I hope none of you thought I'd abandoned you or didn't care. I love you all. Please update me on yourselves and bumps and babies and journeys! X


----------



## wannabemomy37

Welcome back Pickle!!!!!! :hugs: I missed you!!

I'm on CD 21, approx 5dpo and just plugging along. We only BD once during fertile time but that's ok for now.


----------



## jessieles

Awwwww Pickle!! I was only thinking about you yesterday and was gonna pm you, hows it all going hun? we need a good update :hugs:

Still no bfp for me, on clomid now so just taking it month by month. I wasnt always producing good eggs so hey ho!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Glad to see you back Pickle!! I was hoping you'd be back soon :D

Nice to see lots of TTC activity getting underway. I hope to see some POAS results soon!

All is well here :)


----------



## DD80

Pickle!!! Welcome back!! I'm so glad you are here!


----------



## DD80

Jessie what cd are you on now?

Wannabe - that's exciting news! Are you going to temp too?


----------



## fairyy

Hi Kerry. Welcome back. Missed you here.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Welcome back pickle, we missed you x


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome back pickle! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

I think I might start temping. I need to learn more about it though. I'd have to do it at the same time each morning and record it on a chart, right? When do I start temping, CD1? If I do temping and OPKs that should confirm when I ovulate each month, right? So then we would know we're not missing the best opportunity. I swear I ovulate twice some months too, but it'd be interesting to find out for sure.

I've been having itchy boobies, itchy palms/feet, craving CARBS like nobody's business, and some random pinches/twinges. Weird taste in mouth, extreme thirt/peeing frequently and just feeling great overall (mood-wise). Not sure what any of this means, but I like recording symptoms


----------



## jessieles

DD- I am on cd20 now, have bloods tomoro to see if I ovulated, but im gonna try not focus on that because my friend was told it didn't work and to double her dose next month but she was actually preggers so well see xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks everyone! I missed you all too. It's heartwarming to see some thinking of me since I went on my break, sorry I didn't pop back sooner. :hugs:

Where's my lovely Lou? Must be close!

Wannabe, how long have you been ttc for now? Have you seen a doc?

Jess, I was really hoping I'd come back to see your blinding bfp :hugs:
But I'm so happy you have answers! It's only a matter of time now! 

Afm we are still going through tests as we think we are done and then they throw another one at us. Hopefully today was the last of my bloods. Results go to our gynae this week and then she will refer us to our chosen clinics. So hopefully by next week we will hear something. 

My other half has (nearly) quit smoking now and the lady dealing with our referral is going to change his status to past smoker. This makes me so happy as nowhere here accepts smokers I was so worried. 

Hope you're all well


----------



## Pickletilly

Also dream massive congrats! How are you all doing? Sorry I missed it all :( do you have any photos? I looked but my phone wouldn't load anything. 

Miranda how old is your gorgeous boy now?


----------



## wannabemomy37

I've been NTNP/TTC for a year now. I have a cyst on my ovary and made a doc apt for follow up but had to reschedule due to snow. Apt is for Thursday but more snow due lol I hope I don't have to cancel again. AF is also due around Sunday so hopefully that doesn't mess things up either


----------



## Pickletilly

Hopefully your appointment will send you in the right direction wannabe :)

Jess did you ovulate? :hug:


----------



## mirandaprice

Hope results show your ovulated Jessie! When do you think you'll test?

wannabe - fx'd all your symptoms mean something good, if AF comes though, I'd definitely look into testing just to make sure your hormones are all good!

Pickle - So nice to have you back, I was just wondering how you've been doing when you popped back in! James will be 6 month on the 8th! Time has flown by, he's getting so big, hovering around 19lbs. He's been fighting a cold that turned into a sinus infection and ear infection, but still mostly all smiles. I've been crap about uploading photos in my journal, but I'll post one from this weekend at my sister's wedding :)




Loulou - I hope you're staying safe and warm with all the snow up north lately. I'm not 100% where you live, but I heard the giant snow storm missed the city and hit long island area.

Hope all you ladies are doing well, can't wait for my BFPs this year!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I hope Ciara is ok. I live in CT and we got hit pretty bad with like 2.5ft of snow last week and another 6in this past weekend. I think Ciara is in NY not sure which part though. 

I have super watery cm and lots of it!! Hardly any appetite; although last night I randomly had a turkey and salami sandwich with ketchup and mayo and pickles on the side. Omg was it delicious! !!???!!


----------



## fairyy

That pic is just adorable Miranda. 

Ciara lives in NY. I hope she is ok. No updates from her at all. Must be busy with new born. But still worried for her. 

Wannabe, you asked about temping. Start from cd1 or if you start when AF is about to leave that is also fine. But first cycle I suggest to start early. Take your temp as soon as you get up apprixmately same time each moring with a basal body thermometer. Open an account of Fertilty Friend and enter your data daily. It will detect ovulation based on your datas entered. Try this and if you have any doubt then do ask.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Fairy! Will attempt to start this on cd1 again


----------



## wannabemomy37

Cd26 today. Exhausted is an understatement!! I had random spotting this afternoon too which I find quite strange. It was rust colored red/orange and only lasted a few wipes. My teeth were sensitive this morning too and I believe the veins on my chest are more noticeable than usual. 
Going to my appointment tmrw morning, so hopefully I will get some answers. I think my cyst is still there, but wouldn't it be a great surprise to find a sac or fetal pole or something Instead?? LOL...hope you girls are well!!


----------



## fairyy

Yeah that kind of surprise would be awesome :)


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

How is everyone?

Pickle- it wont be long until you are on track for your bfp! these tests will fly by! I cant wait for you to start!! very exciting!

Fairy- have you had any appts or anythin yet?

I had my progesterone levels back yesterday - 35 so apparently i did ovulate well! now its just a waiting game, im due on in 8 days so im not going to test until Im late as i cant take the heartache of a bfn! i dont have any symptoms just slight af pains, and a head cold the last 3 days. but im trying not to even think i could get a bfp! the only thing i REALLY want is my baby to be here this year, according to my calculator if i get a bfp this month then baby would be due 21st october, so ive prob got 3 cycles max before we are then into next year :nope:


xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: yeaaaaa that is great news Jessie. Now we wait for our first potential bfp for the year. Good luck xx 

How are the rest of the ladies doing? Hope everyone is k? 

Loulou hope you and baby are k?


----------



## fairyy

Hope you get BFP within these 3cycles Jessie. I have a positive feeling. :)

I had only gone for HSG last year and no blockages found. 

Other tests I will be having in India. Planning a trip home next month. Yet to book the tickets and decide on the dates. 

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!!
My apt went well...cyst on left now; the right one is gone. He thinks it's just ovulation related.
having cramps since then, and high sense of smell still! Also sensitive teeth?? Weird!


----------



## jessieles

Thanks pal! i hav af pains already tho so i know deep down this isnt the cycle for my bfp! 

fairy i have feeling 2015 will be your bfp year!


----------



## fairyy

You never know Jessie until AF shows up. So keeping fingers crossed :)

Good news Wannabe. When is AF due ?


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies

Pal- no af yet, due sometime this week, if no af by Saturday i shall be testing! i had af pains all weekend, worse than usual and my boobs r sooo sore! i would love a valentines bfp but not getting my hopes up!

Wanabe - whats next for you?

Dream, Loulou, Kk, Miranda how are you all?

xxxxxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

CD31 today. AF was due yesterday, or tomorrow the latest. 

BFN yesterday late morning, but OH has noticed my blue veins on breasts and also said (TMI) my cervix felt super swollen?? My sense of smell is crazy, and exhaustion is an understatement! I literally slept ALL day Saturday, as if I was in a coma...this has been known to happen on cd1 but never for over a week before AF.
Only time will tell!!!

Oh yeah, and super emotional!!


----------



## Pickletilly

I got my acceptance letter from the clinic! Seminar on 17th feb and consultant appointment the Monday after. It's actually happening. :happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

Jesse - did af show, or did you test?

Wannabe - fx'd af stays away for the next 9 months!

Pickle - yay! So exciting to have things progressing

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Still no AF. Just one Spot from straining for a BM...going crazy!!!
Veins more prominent, tired, thirsty, crampy but VERY different from AF cramps...on both sides but mostly left (I ovulated on the left this month). 
Gonna try really hard not to test again till valentine's day but really going nuts lol! Cd32... 
please pray for me, girls!!
Hope you all are doing well??!


----------



## jessieles

:happydance::happydance::happydance: woohooo Pickle! these 6 days will fly by, and you have valentines day in the middle of it to get spoilt!

Miranda- no af yet, im on cd29 today, if no af by saturday ill test then, but i do have af pains and sore boobs so im sure shes on her way! Loved your vid of baby James

xxxxx


----------



## mirandaprice

Thank you!

I hope its not af pains!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello Ladies :hi:

How is everyone? 

Wanabe I hope you get ur much desired bfp and the cramping turns to implantation. 

Jessie every day u don't get af, gets me excited. Good luck I hope we wake up on Saturday to a bfp from u.

Pickle what a great news. So what is the next line of action? Clomid, Ivf? ?? Either way good luck hun. Ur bfp is on the way x

Pal hun . How r u? Bet u can't wait for ur holidays back home. May be u will get that surprise bfp now that u r focusing on ur trip. How nice will that be? 

Miranda and Kk how r u ladies? U ladies are killing me with cuteness. Ur babies are so adorable. I hope you mamas r keeping well? 

Loulou how r u? I hope everything is k with you and baba? Please come on and drop a line just to let us know that u guys are k and that u r just up to ur neck in diapers. 

Afm we r fine. Jayden is 8 weeks today. Time is just flying by. 
Hope I didn't forget anybody. Take care xx :flower:


----------



## mirandaprice

Wow, 8 weeks already? 

Pickle - dream just reminded me, I read in someone's journal on here about her husband taking clomid to help with testosterone and sperm count , maybe something to look into?


----------



## Pickletilly

Dream, ivf. Painful process but I don't care, anything for a baby :)

Miranda, that's a new one. I could ask but his count is super super low we are lucky enough to be able to use it for ivf!


----------



## mirandaprice

I came across it in a journal and googled it, because it sounds so out of place haha. I don't know if it's just an american thing or not though, I've only seen it mentioned the one time.

I'm really excited for you though!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Miranda I have also read about the clomid for sperm count as well on here. 

pickle wow ivf....exciting stuff. are u paying for it privately or nhs? u r getting really close to ur bfp. good luck hun x


----------



## fairyy

Hi Natasha. Wow he is already 8months. :)

Jessie: I hope its not AF pains and you get a Valentines Day BFP. 

Kerry: Super excited for you:happydance:

Wannabe: Any update ? Hope AF hasn't arrived yet! Fingers crossed for a BFP for you sweetie. 

Miranda: Baby James is just adorable. :flower:
Love his cheeks :)

Kristi: How are you ? Love the videos of Willow and love her cute outfits too. :thumbup:

DD: Saw your bump pic on FB. You look so cute. 

Ciara: Worried about you hun. 
Does anybody know her email id ? 

AFM: I doubt a surprise BFP Natasha. Because we are having a sex free cycle. lol 
We are so much into planning India trip and all that BD is out of our life now. We are yet to book ticket, book a date for visa stamping at US Embassy in India. Book hotel as we have to stay in the city where we need to get our visa stamped. So much planning is needed. I want to stay for two months and DH can max stay for 3weeks. So either he will go with me and I will come back alone or vice versa. We are so confused. :headspin: I think our 5th anniversary which is on 28th isn't going to be great as our focus is so much into the trip. We can relax a bit after tickets and stamping date is booked.


----------



## jessieles

O.kaaay girls i need all your advice/opinions/reassurance. So Ive been havin awful af pains and sore boobs...earlier on i thought id buy a frer and get it over and done with so that i could cry and move on!

Guess what??

:bfp:!!!!!

so i nearly passed out on the spot! i havent yet let it sunk in!! as i was so sure af was coming!

I shall upload a photo to show you now. neway i went to the shop to get more and bought a really cheap one this time however this was a bfn!! 
ive googled and apparently cheapie 1 pound ones may not show for a while! so i went and bought 2 more expensive frers to do first thing in the morn. but i need all your opinions?

ill try upload a pic now!!


----------



## Pickletilly

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Yes Jess! Congrats!!!!!! So so happy for you :happydance:
:hugs::kiss::cloud9:


----------



## jessieles

This thing is driving me nuts how the hell do you upload a pic?!?


----------



## Pickletilly

Paper clip :)


----------



## jessieles

saying the files too large arrgghh I can send and email and everything but not attach on here!


----------



## fairyy

OMG:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Big hugs to you and CONGRATS :flower:
Yayyyyy :happydance:

As you are yet to miss AF those cheap tests can be very well wrong. Trust the FRER and POAS on FRER tomorrow again but you know the result is going to come out the same :bfp:

Loads of <3 to you. So so happy for you Jessie.


----------



## mirandaprice

You may have to resize the image, sometimes I have to in to upload them.

HUGE CONGRATS JESSIE!!!!!

I'd wait maybe an extra day to test again- was your pee diluted with the 2nd test? 



Pal - your trip planning sounds stressful. Hopefully it all works out and you can both enjoy it and enjoy your anniversary!


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Miranda!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:saywhat::wohoo::wohoo: yeaaaaaa our very first bfp. :dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::ninja:
:ninja::ninja::drunk::drunk::drunk::happydance::happydance:
:happydance:. Pictures Please. Congratulations x

Pal he is 8 weeks not months lol x


----------



## jessieles




----------



## jessieles

I have attached both last nights and this mornings test, nothing has sunk in yet! its like i cant let myself be excited! arrrgghhhhhhh

:dohh::happydance::wacko:


----------



## Pickletilly

Jess that is a blinding positive on both tests. Congrats x a million :hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Thanks Hun!:hugs::hugs:

your turn next! and then well be bump buddies!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairyy

Dreambaby69 said:


> :saywhat::wohoo::wohoo: yeaaaaaa our very first bfp. :dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::ninja:
> :ninja::ninja::drunk::drunk::drunk::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance:. Pictures Please. Congratulations x
> 
> Pal he is 8 weeks not months lol x

Sorry Natasha I meant to say 8weeks lol :dohh:


----------



## fairyy

Wow beautiful:bfp::flower:


----------



## wannabemomy37

What a beautiful bfp jess!! Hopefully I will be joining you. ..still absolutely no sign of AF and stronger symptoms! !


----------



## fairyy

Wannabe:test:


----------



## wannabemomy37

OH wants to test together on valentine's day morning. I mentioned I had spotting, so he thinks we're out. I'm now thinking maybe my definition of Spotting is wrong tho. I think it's just discharge. Is there a difference? It's only when I wipe/strain but never on pantiliner or in toilet. 
And it's pink/orange too definitely not pre-AF


----------



## fairyy

For me before AF I see those very faint brown when I wipe then it comes to liner and then AF comes. It all happens within 24hour period. 

But yours may be implantation. Fingers crossed for a Valentine's Day BFP for you. :)


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: Have you told your husband yet or going to surprise him on Valentine's Day ?


----------



## jessieles

Pal- I had all these plans about how i was gonna tell him, i ended up just calling him to the bathroom haha!

girls- im a nervous wreck at the mo- miranda, kk lou, dream, i need all your advice on when you had your bfp- my af pains are still there, but the thing thats making me so nervous, is weds eve i had a strong bfp, thurs morn another bfp but not at dark as weds, then this morn another bfp but lighter than yesterday, i know im prob being paranoid as im convinced this is all too good to be true! but did you still have af pains and wot happended with your bfps?

xxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

I had af pains for a few weeks cos of uterus stretching so that is normal hun. As per test getting lighter don't forget hcg doubles every 48 hrs so try not to stress hun and enjoy ur long awaited bfp. U can always post all ur pics and we can all compare with u. Seriously stop stressing hun xx


----------



## jessieles

ive attactched the 3 tests
 



Attached Files:







test 3..jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Pickletilly

J your weewizzle might have been more diluted than the first. Stop testing, enjoy the moment and see your doc for a blood test :hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

also don't forget when you leave a test it dries and goes darker x


----------



## jessieles

O.k, thanks hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs: its crazy you want it for so long then it happens n you convince yourself its a lie. im crackers fairplay!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jess I wouldn't worry at all...all of your tests are very strong bfp. Not faint at all. Enjoy your pregnancy! Congrats!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I just woke up with a headache. Ugh!! 
My issue isn't cramping (I know that feels different than AF) but this discharge is freaking me out. I did get told I'd likely need progesterone tho because of my past losses. Can't wait to test and know for sure. ..the wait is killing me lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Jess, try not to worry! 

I had af like cramping for a few weeks with my pregnancy; it can be beyond stressful so try and stay positive. What dpo are you?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Think I'm out....:cry:


----------



## fairyy

Jessie, Kerry pointed out some good points. Don't worry.


----------



## fairyy

What happened Wannabe ? AF started ?


----------



## mirandaprice

:hugs: wannabe, so sorry it looks like you're out


----------



## wannabemomy37

Girls, I'm beyond sad, and in so much pain that I had to leave work early. I vomited twice, cramps are so disgustingly painful, headache lasting all day (woke up with it) and not getting any better.


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh wannabe, huge :hugs: that sounds awful. 

I hope you're able to get some break from the headache and cramps.

It really sounds like your hormones are all over the place


----------



## fairyy

:hug: Wannabe. 

Miranda, love the new pic.


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Aww Wanabe. I am sorry the witch is messing with u. It's so hard when ur body deceives u and u build ur hopes up only for af to show up. Take a few days and spoil ur self with chocolate and wine. This might be ur last af before ur bfp. Don't forget every day is a day closer to ur bfp. Chin up girl and good luck x


Jessie those r blazing bfp's. Now relax and have a happy and healthy 9 months . Congratulations again sweety x


----------



## jessieles

Thanks girlies love u all :hugs:
I need to just learn to believe it and relax, but I didn't realise how nervous I would be. I have a 6 week scan in 2 weeks so maybe then ill relax! ive promised myself no more tests (I think 5 is enough :dohh:)

Wanabe- so sorry for you, I think you defo need to go see a doctor! :hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Miranda- <3 love your pic!


----------



## mirandaprice

I hope the next two week fly by and bring your relief Jessie!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Jess I am so happy for you!!! This has been such a busy week for me that I was just now able to jump on and play catch up. I can't wait for your 6 week scan!! I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy with that sweet baby!!!

Wannabe- Hugs girl, The body does play some mean tricks. Your time is coming, and I know people hate hearing that...but I really believe it. <3

Fairry- How have things been going :) You are so quiet on the FB page, but I know you are there! We are a blabby group, jump in at anytime LOL

Dream- I hope you have been enjoying these last two months and have been getting some rest, it goes so fast!

Pickle- How are you doing? Are you as thrilled to be as we are that you are back??

Miranda- I enjoy seeing James in my FB feed, he seems to be developing such a cute personality!!


----------



## fairyy

Yes, Kristi. I would try to be active there. :)

Ladies, I am really starting to get worried about Ciara.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea me too fairy. I really hope that she is k. 
Thanks KK. Time is really flying by x


----------



## Pickletilly

KK! How's your little diva? I am very glad I came back, you girls are my support group and I forgot how much I need you all. 

Does loops have a fb? Anything? It's been ages.. December? When is she due? I haven't even seen her lurking :(


----------



## jessieles

Miranda- I have just been reading your pregnancy journal, it helped calm me down, your bfp was just like mine and hearing about your cramps settled my nerves!

KK- Thank you so much, im so excited but so nervous! I just hope the little thing sticks!

Hmm I wonder where Ciara is! very strange, I hope shes ok!!


----------



## fairyy

She stays in NY. She sent me opk few months back. I still have that box and her address is there. Anyone stay in that area ? I am seriously worried. She never stays away from this group for that long period !!!! Hope she is fine.


----------



## jessieles

is she defo not on facebook? xx


----------



## fairyy

Not sure. But we can search for her.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy, if you have her name/address I'd search for her. Maybe send her a letter? I'm in CT which is close to NY but not close enough! I hope everything is ok with all this terrible blizzard weather we've been having!

I'll probably be backing away from BnB because it's just too much worrying each week and symptom spotting needs to stop. I will be moving in with OH this weekend though, and going to be just relaxing, BDing as much as possible and seeing what happens! I will still check in with you girls though!


----------



## Pickletilly

Wannabe I think that's a good idea. Stepping back can really help, and if it doesn't, we will always be here for you. :hugs: good luck with your bding ;)


----------



## fairyy

Wannabe:That's great news. Now you guys can spend more time together and get more time BDing.:hugs:

I will try to send her(Ciara) a letter or look for her on FB.


----------



## fairyy

Hi


----------



## mirandaprice

She doesn't have facebook, I remember her mentioning that a while back.

Pal - I think its main street road?

Wannabe - sorry bnb is stressing you out, but great to hear you're moving in with OH, I hope everything goes well!

Pickle - it's really great to have you back :hugs:

Kk - I love all the videos of Willow!

Jessie - I'm glad my journal could help. Big :higs: - first tri can be so scary. I'd suggest staying away from the first tri boards


----------



## Krissykat1006

I am almost 100% she doesn't have a FB cause she said if she did she would join the FB group. :( 

Pickle, she is good! 8 months old today!


----------



## Krissykat1006

She's 4 weeks past term....and the fact she was pretty active does make me worried about her up and vanishing


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 8 month to Willow!


----------



## Krissykat1006

I found what could possible be her phone number, but I am way too chicken to call LOL Im going to keep internet searching.


----------



## fairyy

Wow Kristi, you found her ph number. How ? How about texting her ??


----------



## Pickletilly

Give it a try KK, you've had a baby you can handle anything ;)
Happy 8mth willow! She's gorgeous :kiss:


----------



## jessieles

Pal- it looks like that is correct! 

It is odd that she hasnt sent any updates, pics anything considering how chatty she was before! 

KK- might be worth a try calling!

Miranda- ive tried to stop googling everything now as it just plays with your head, i do feel nauseas today so that is reassuring :0)

Wanabe- i think thats a good idea, but you know where we all are if you need us!

xxx


----------



## fairyy

How are you doing Kerry ? 

Jessie: Wow symptom started kicking in for you then. When is your appointment ?


----------



## Pickletilly

Jess, funny how nausea etc is welcomed by us ttc'ers but to anyone else they'd think we are mad :p remember, crackers, dry toast, mints.. I swear by flat coke if I feel ill. 

Fairyy I'm good thank you :) had our seminar at the clinic today, pretty much everything I already knew, but the boy finally understands it all now. At the end he was like "so.. It's you having to do all the tough stuff then, I just come in at the end.. Literally" :haha: 

Consultation Monday :)


----------



## fairyy

Yay exciting. Monday is just days away. 

Yes, women has to go through all the tough things. But we are strong. Aren't we :)
Looks like you are so close to BFP.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jessieles

Fairy- it seems that way! they said theyd let me know this week, im hoping its nearer the 7 week mark as apparently 6weeks can be too early to say anything and they ask you to come back in a week, which I would find really stressful!

Pickle- omg im wanting every symptom just so I feel better haha we are nuts!:hugs::happydance::happydance: how exciting! Roll on Monday!!!!


----------



## mirandaprice

I could do without nausea next go round. I was sick my entire pregnancy :haha:

I'm glad you're feeling symptoms though Jessie, fx'd for a good scan.

Pickle - Monday is so close! You're well on your way to a bfp!


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> Wow Kristi, you found her ph number. How ? How about texting her ??

It was a land line, and it showed her name and another ladies name so Im not sure if its an old number or not...

I just feel weird being all hey this is Kristi from TWW....are you ok??

I am a very outgoing person, but certain things make me all twitchy and nervous. 

Oh, but I found it by Googling her name and addy from above. I also did a FB stalker route tracing Dixons in that area. Didn't turn up nothing.


----------



## Krissykat1006

I am very excited for Monday Pickle.....cant wait!!


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

I am in need of a hug today, I am really working myself up, reading forums on here etc an just generally worrying. I didnt think id be this nervous! I keep checking my tests to see if i definately did have a bfp! im officially a raving lunatic. I think its because i havent seen a medical professional maybe, so im thinking my whole life atm is based around these 5 pee sticks! but gp has no appts til 5th March for bloodwork, so i spose ill have to wait a fortnight to see the obgyn for bloods and scan. altho, im now 6 days late for af so this is a good thing. I constantly need reassuring! What is wrong with me!

Pickle - I cant wait for Monday for you!! :hugs:

KK- lets just hope shes super busy and comes back soon!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mirandaprice

Please do stay away from forums on here having to do with early pregnancy! Most of the post you'll see are bad news, mostly because that's the ladies grasping at straws around a loss.

Trust me on this one. And I totally get feeling crazy and anxious. I didn't have my first scan until 12 weeks...I panicked and took a test at 10 weeks just to make sure.

Big :hugs: 6 days late is good!


----------



## jessieles

:hugs: Thanks Miranda! I just want this so badly that im freaking myself out! but im 5 weeks today, and im sure 5 bfps cant be wrong haha! i just want it to stick with every bit of me! Ill stay off the forums now! :hugs:


----------



## Pickletilly

Few months til my bfp yet ladies but here's hoping it goes well :) 

Hope you're all doing well :kiss:


----------



## fairyy

Jessie:hugs:
Keep calm hun. Chat with us when you are worried. Don't browse those forums. That BFP isn't going anywhere and it would turn to a beautiful baby in approx 8/9months. 6days late is good :thumbup:

Kerry: We are eagerly waiting for your BFP :flower:


----------



## jessieles

aww whoever changed the title of the group :happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Just had an email girlies and my scan is a week today, so ill be 6weeks 1 day, hopefully my little bean will be there :happydance:

hope your all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

jessieles said:


> aww whoever changed the title of the group :happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:

That would be me lol. Good luck at ur scan hun and ur bubba will be there all tucked in x


----------



## fairyy

jessieles said:


> aww whoever changed the title of the group :happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:

That's Natasha did :)


----------



## fairyy

jessieles said:


> Just had an email girlies and my scan is a week today, so ill be 6weeks 1 day, hopefully my little bean will be there :happydance:
> 
> hope your all ok xxxxxxx

So exciting :happydance:


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies :flower:

How are you all?

I am good, I have absolutely no symptoms what so ever anymore, maybe a little cramping at night but that is it! :wacko: just waiting for thursday now for my appt with obgyn!

I bought myself a pregnancy journal today so hopefully after thursday, if the bean is there I can start filling that in!

Hope you are all well :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DD80

Jessie - did you get a bfp? Did you post the test? Congratulations!!! I can't wait for your scan. 

Pickle - you started the process...what's next?

Pal - how are things?

Dream - how's your little one doing??


----------



## jessieles

DD- Yep 5bfps, thers a pic of three of them on here! 6 week Scan on Thurs xxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

DD80 said:


> Jessie - did you get a bfp? Did you post the test? Congratulations!!! I can't wait for your scan.
> 
> Pickle - you started the process...what's next?
> 
> Pal - how are things?
> 
> Dream - how's your little one doing??

I am fine hun 
How are you? When are you due? Sorry that I am asking again .


----------



## Pickletilly

Dd, I start my injections on 25th April, they last roughly 4 weeks (ow!) and then egg collection, couple days later egg transfer, then tww. Seems ages away but really 8ish weeks isn't too bad in comparison to how long I ttc. How you doing?


----------



## mirandaprice

Jessie - I can't wait for your scan thurs! I'm sure it'll be great news!

Pickle - that's right around the corner ;) I can't wait for your bfp!


----------



## fairyy

DD: I am fine. I am so happy today. I am on H4 visa which doesn't provide me with work permit. But finally the law has passed and H4 people can work starting May 26th :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

On the other hand seems my cycles are getting longer. Last cycle was 30days instead of 28/29. Today is cd30 and no AF. May be :witch: will arrive tomorrow. This cycle we only :sex: once and that too outside fertile window.


----------



## Dreambaby69

yeaaa congrats fairy. maybe u won't even need to start work cos that bfp will pop up any day now x

pickle 8 weeks is nothing hun. i am sooo excited for u. maybe u will have our first twins.... boy and girl x

jessie can't wait for ur scan


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!

I am 6 weeks today :cloud9:! i was having a worrying day yesterday as I havent had many symptoms, so did an internet cheapie test to out my mind at rest, i was glad i did because it came back darker than the control line in seconds! So fingers crossed all is well with my scan tomorrow!

Fairy :happydance:! well done on your visa, i bet your chuffed with that! What kind of thing will you be looking to do? I hope af doesnt arrive!

Pickle- those 8 weeks will fly by hun :hugs: and in the meantime youll have holibobs! :happydance:







xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mirandaprice

happy 6 weeks jessie!

pal - yay for change in law, how exciting for new possibilities!


----------



## fairyy

Hello friends! :)

Jessie: Happy 6weeks hun. 

Kerry: Exactly 2months to go send February is a short month. 

AFM: I am confused ladies. I am thinking what to do ? TTC or look for a job ?

I can try both simultaneously. That is option 1. But might be stressful. 

Option 2 is I will apply for jobs from August end and then it might take upto 3months or 6months to get a job. Who knows !!! Then TTC might be delayed till 2016 Feb. :shrug:

If first I get a job then we will both feel nice to actively try for a baby after that. Who knows as my focus is going to shift to finding a job I may be more relaxed on baby making front and get pregnant while NTNP.

Good question Jessie. I have done MBA (HR and Marketing ) and worked in the field of HR previously. But that was a short experience. So I might want to stay in that area or jump to information technology if I can. I have 3months to decide.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy 6 weeks Jessie! 

Pal - I think you're right about focusing on finding work, then the bfp will come when NTNP. I'm hoping something like that happens to me. I'm fully moved in with OH now and we are dtd every day/night so far lol so I'm sure it will happen in no time! !! I think our problem was missing the fertile window, because my last chemical was after we dtd for 12 days straight! ! ;)
I've been having eye twitches and slight headaches for about 2 weeks now. ..it's annoying to say the least, but I think it's stress related from the move. I hope it eases soon. 
Obviously I'm dying for a bfp but I'm actually a LOT happier with not paying so much attention to planning when to dtd and just go at it when we both want it. 
Hope you ladies are well. I do check often but don't feel I have much to relate to now that I'm not really focusing on babymaking.


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Wannabe! I hate focussing on TTC and those forceful BD sessions. But we need to have more sex in this NTNP approach. ;) 

Glad you guys are living together now. In no time you will get that BFP. Do drop in time to time to update and check on us.:hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> DD: I am fine. I am so happy today. I am on H4 visa which doesn't provide me with work permit. But finally the law has passed and H4 people can work starting May 26th :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> On the other hand seems my cycles are getting longer. Last cycle was 30days instead of 28/29. Today is cd30 and no AF. May be :witch: will arrive tomorrow. This cycle we only :sex: once and that too outside fertile window.

Whoooo hoooo!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

So i just had my scan and ive come away feeling mixed up!
The scan could only find my gestational sac, she said it looked like I may be slightly earlier than 6 weeks, and therefore too early to see the yolk or fetal pole.
So then I waited for the doc, he said that my test was positive, ive not had any bleeding, and the sac is there so these are all good signs. however it maybe that im nearer 5 weeks and therefore its too early to see anything else. does make you wonder why they do them so early if your unlikely to see anything. so now i have to back on 12th March for another, he said by then we should see something!
I can tell my dh is a bit down now as hes nervous that somethings gonna go wrong! now its a case of waiting again! Now i have no clue how far along I am!

Fairy! Thats a tricky one, maybe if you focus on the job youll relax and get your bfp!


----------



## mirandaprice

That is odd they have people go in so early, I imagine it causes more worry then anything else.

Is it possible you're off on your "o" date?

I didn't have my first scan until 12 weeks, no early scans...so I've no idea on what's normal to see


----------



## jessieles

well ive googled and appraently its v common to not see anything until 7weeks+, so i just gotta keep thinking, i have 7 positive bfps, no bleeding signs, sore boobs and a visible sac which are all good signs. i think its better in some ways having later scans because its uneccesary stress otherwise, and your better not knowing these kinds of things!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - it is very normal not to see much until 7 weeks, as you said. Next scan you will definitely see little Bubba, I'm sure! ! That's in 2 weeks so even if you're at the earliest of 4-5 weeks now, you will be right at the 6-7 week mark on the 12th!!! But hopefully closer to 8 weeks. Either way I wouldn't worry. Enjoy your pregnancy while you can! ! I'm super jealous and so incredibly happy for you! Xoxo


----------



## fairyy

Jessie, don't worry sweetie. Things are just right. May be you ovulated little late and that's why it's early for the scan to show anything other than gestational sac. I am sure that you will get to see the heartbeat on next scan.:hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Thanks Girlies, I spoke to a friend earlier whos a radiologist, she said this is all perfectly normal. im sure doctors like to scare you to death with the way they handle things!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DD80

Pickletilly said:


> Dd, I start my injections on 25th April, they last roughly 4 weeks (ow!) and then egg collection, couple days later egg transfer, then tww. Seems ages away but really 8ish weeks isn't too bad in comparison to how long I ttc. How you doing?

Yay!!! Pickle I'm so excited for you! I'm praying for a very productive egg collection.


----------



## DD80

fairyy said:


> DD: I am fine. I am so happy today. I am on H4 visa which doesn't provide me with work permit. But finally the law has passed and H4 people can work starting May 26th :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> On the other hand seems my cycles are getting longer. Last cycle was 30days instead of 28/29. Today is cd30 and no AF. May be :witch: will arrive tomorrow. This cycle we only :sex: once and that too outside fertile window.

Pal- that's fantatstic news! Do you have a job lined up? What kind of job will you be looking for? 

Do you track your cycles? I wonder why they are getting longer?


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> DD80 said:
> 
> 
> Jessie - did you get a bfp? Did you post the test? Congratulations!!! I can't wait for your scan.
> 
> Pickle - you started the process...what's next?
> 
> Pal - how are things?
> 
> Dream - how's your little one doing??
> 
> I am fine hun
> How are you? When are you due? Sorry that I am asking again .Click to expand...

I'm glad you are doing well! I'm due April 2, so coming up pretty soon. Yikes!!

Jessie - congratulations!!! I can't wait to hear about your next scan! I'm so, so, so happy for both of you.


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies!!:flower:

How are you all?

I'm feeling more positive now after that stupid scan, I have boobs too sore to touch and cant stay awake past 9 haha so all positive signs! 9 days til the next scan, maybe then they can confirm how many weeks I am! i think im about 6.5!

DD- Not long left for you then, how exciting! Do you have any names?

Pickle- any more appts?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairyy

DD: Last two cycles have been longer by a day or so. May be because I am stressed planning the a India trip. 

I can only apply for job around August end or so. Not yet decided which field I want to stick to. May be Human Resource. 

Jessie: yay only 9days left for the scan. I am so glad to know that your are feeling positive. :)


----------



## mirandaprice

The sore to the touch boobs is an awesome symptom Jessie! Can't wait for your scan, it's just around the corner!

Pal - it could be stress, it's been known to do crazy things to people's cycles!


----------



## Dreambaby69

yea jessie 9 more days not long at all x


----------



## Pickletilly

Yaaaaay for symptoms Jess! That's great. 

I am going to book my drug teach appointment in beginning of April. They are sending me my drugs etc a few days before my holiday (16th we go away) and as my period started a few days earlier this month I'm hoping next af will follow suit so I can start my injections a few days earlier than planned :D 

Hope everyone's well. No word on Lou? :(


----------



## mirandaprice

That's so soon pickle! I can't wait to here about how it all goes!


Still no word from loulou :(


----------



## Krissykat1006

It really worries me its been this long without hearing from her.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea me too. I really hope she is k.


----------



## fairyy

Let's call her Kristi. 

Sooner the better. Yay Kerry. Super excited for you. :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

I researched that number more and it looks to be an old number cause someone else is listed under it more recently. :*(


----------



## Krissykat1006

And apparently None of her husbands family is on FB cause I (and I realize I am going to come off major stalker like here) found an obituary for his dad online from 2010. I looked up every one on it and couldn't find any matches through FB.


----------



## wannabemomy37

What was her OH's name? I'll try to find out how to contact her.
Fairy, you still have her address...why don't you send her a card??? I totally would, just to say we're thinking of her


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

It is very odd! I googled the info put on here about her but nothing came up atall. Sending a card is a good idea! It is very worrying!

Pickle- Love your new pic xxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea pickle that is a beautiful pic. I sent her a pm ages ago but the last time she was on here was in January. So I really do not know what is happening.


----------



## DD80

Pickle - what a great pic!!

Jessie - can't wait for your scan!!!

I will help find loulou - what info do we have? Kristi - text me. I'm good at this stuff!


----------



## fairyy

Yes, I am going to write to her soon. Really worried now. Hope she is fine.


----------



## fairyy

Just finished writing the letter. I will post it tomorrow. Hope we receive a reply from her.


----------



## Krissykat1006

If what I have been looking at is right her OH name is Ronald Dixon Jr.

Keep us updated Pal!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good work ladies but can we edit all posts on here with her personal detail and remove it please. Thanks ladies x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hey DD, how are you? How come there is no bump pic from you yet? Come on post some for us. Have u thought about any names yet? How many weeks are you now? 

Jessie how r u feeling today? Hope ur nausea is manageable?

Pal, pickle and Wanabe u ladies r next in line for bfp x


----------



## fairyy

Edited and deleted her address. Took me a while to figure out how to remove the attachment. Lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

We have been moved from tww :growlmad:


----------



## mirandaprice

What have we been moved to?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Ttc groups and discussions


----------



## mirandaprice

Maybe someone complained because we have multiple ladies pregnant or with babies and not in the tww?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea probably


----------



## fairyy

Ciara should receive the letter either on Monday or Tuesday. Hope we get to know about her soon.


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

This sounds positive, I hope you get a response from the letter! I wonder where she has been!

Dream- Im feeling ok now actually, no nausea the last few days, just tiredness really!

Pickle- eek 3 days til my scan, half dreading it and half excited! How are you doing? When is your holibob now?

Hope everyone else is good xxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

jessieles said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> This sounds positive, I hope you get a response from the letter! I wonder where she has been!
> 
> Dream- Im feeling ok now actually, no nausea the last few days, just tiredness really!
> 
> Pickle- eek 3 days til my scan, half dreading it and half excited! How are you doing? When is your holibob now?
> 
> Hope everyone else is good xxxx

Holibob :haha: :rofl: I take it u meant holidays lol. Auto correct strikes again lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh yay I see you added a ticker Jessie! I can't wait for your scan!

Pal- hopefully she pops on here when she gets the letter!


----------



## jessieles

Dream - :rofl: i say holibobs, it sounds nicer :winkwink:

Miranda- me neither, maybe then ill start to believe it!

I hope Ciara does come on here! Its very worryin!

Pal - what did you say in the letter? xxx


----------



## Pickletilly

Ahhhhhh can't wait Jess, just seeing the 'pregnant (expecting)' above your pic makes me giddy! :haha:

Holibobs is too cute. It's just over 5 weeks away! So 6 until I start injecting hehe. 

Hope Lou and family are ok it's so weird for her to not even sign on.

Thanks for the compliments on the pic ladies :blush:


----------



## fairyy

Yay you look beautiful Kerry :) 

Jessie: I asked her about her whereabouts and where she has been for so long ??? And a lot of things...:) 

I asked her to come by bnb and let us know that she and baby are fine. Or else to email me, she doesn't have to reply me via post.

I wrote that we all are worried about her and missing her here and praying for her.


----------



## DD80

Dreambaby69 said:


> Hey DD, how are you? How come there is no bump pic from you yet? Come on post some for us. Have u thought about any names yet? How many weeks are you now?
> 
> Jessie how r u feeling today? Hope ur nausea is manageable?
> 
> Pal, pickle and Wanabe u ladies r next in line for bfp x

Hi dream! We are thinking Charles (Charlie) James for his name. I'm 37 weeks on Wednesday. I'll attach a pic for you.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jessieles

DD- aw you have a neat bump and I love Charlie, very cute!

Pal- Awesome, hopefully we'll get a response!

Pickle- hahaha, u crack me up! Not long to go now then for you! :hugs::happydance: very exciting!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww gorgeous bump DD. Only 3 weeks to go, where did the time go? Lovely name btw and I am so happy for you hun. When r u going on maternity?


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle - I forgot to compliment you on your avatar! So beautiful!

DD - gorgeous bump! Lovely name, sounds good together!


----------



## DD80

Going on maternity at the latest possible moment...at least that's the plan now. 

I know it's been said, but I hope Lou checks in soon. I keep checking just to see.

Jessie - 2 more days? I can't wait!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

I have been looking for you guys the last two days! Now I know why I couldn't find you LOL.

And :finger: to whoever reported us. Up your nose with a rubber hose.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hahahahaha Kk u craaaazy lol. Glad you found us x


----------



## Pickletilly

Yeh butt holes!! I am still tww'img regardless of ivf! And other ladies here are too. Why move us from where we all started our journeys :growlmad:

I too check in daily for any signs of Lou especially now a letter has been sent. 

DD lush bump! I'm envious :) Name is fab. 

Thanks Fairyy and Miranda, you're all very kind.

Jess is your scan today or tomorrow?

I need to call up and book my "drug teach" but something's holding me back. I think deep down I'm nervous. I've been youtubing ivf journeys and the girls are quite brave with needles. I think it's just cause it seems wrong to stab myself with a needle daily :(


----------



## mirandaprice

They have a True Life episode on MTV that follows two woman during the IVF process - it's definitely not an easy journal.

Big :hugs: pickle! We're all here for you!


----------



## fairyy

IVF is not easy. But you are brave Kerry and we are all praying and supporting you. It will all be worth at the end. I wish you all the very best in this journey.:dust:

Still no reply from Ciara. What's going on ????


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- scan is tomoro morning! Aw go book it, u r braver than u think! youll be used to it in no time! (tho im glad im not as im a right woosy haha):hugs:

I really hope Ciara is ok! its really worrying!!

Absolutely shi**in myself about tomorrow, already had a good cry, the 6 week one has scarred me for life and its terrifying that my world is gonna either b buzzin tomoro or totally shatterd! but I will update u all as soon as I can!


----------



## fairyy

Good luck Jessie. Don't worry everything is going to turn out just perfect.:hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh jessie huge :hugs: I hope tomorrow's scan leaves you grinning like a fool!

Hopefully loulou responds soon!


----------



## Krissykat1006

I am anxiously awaiting to hear how it goes Jess :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck Jessie. U will definitely be buzzing. 

Pickle hun u will be fine. I hate needles myself but a girl gotta do what a girl gotta do. Good luck hun. It will be over before you know it. 

Kk and Miranda how r u ladies? And how r the cuties? 

Wanabe where are you? Maybe she is still looking for us on tww? Hope she is k? 

DD 38 weeks I guess. Wow told my baby that he won't be the youngest here for long now lol. Charlie will be taking over soon as our first 2015 baby yeaaaaa.

Loulou where r u?


----------



## mirandaprice

Hope it went well this morning Jessie!

Pickle - I hated needles too, but had a lot of blood taken, and was surprisingly okay with it

I'm doing alright - James is such a happy baby, I've been trying to get him to sleep longer at night, but it seems he still wants to feed 2/3 times and wake for the day at like 5:30/6 (yawn!) Waiting on some milestones so I can brag a little ;)

Dream - how's everything for you?


----------



## jessieles

Hiya Girls!

Unfortunately today wasn't good, I have a blighted ovum. So my baby implanted but then stopped, however the sac and everything else, carried on growing, meaning my body has all pregnancy symptoms thinking it is pregnant, positive tests etc but no actual baby. I now have to wait 2 weeks to see if it all comes away or I have to go have it taken away. 

I honestly feel ok right now, this morning was horrible and me and dh literally broke our hearts but I genuinely haven't let myself believe it the last month, I didn't feel any positivity after the 6 week scan so I think deep down I knew maybe in my gut. 

The only good things to take away are that this doesn't tend to happen twice and I have my clomid ready to go again. So we will be back ttc as soon as we can. I guess it wasn't meant to be!

Just feels very cruel.

Thanku all for ur support so far ur all amazing

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

JESSIE i am sooo sorry :hugs::hugs:. My heart just broke for u guys. This is the last news that i was expecting. WTF i am soooo sorry hun. I actually don't know what to say to make u feel better :cry:. Please take all the time u need and hopefully the next time will be ur take home baby. Sorry once again x


----------



## Krissykat1006

I'm sorry jess :( I love your positivity though. Keep staying strong and remember we are all here if you need anything! <3


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh Jessie, I'm so sorry to hear your news!

Big :hugs: I love how positive you're remaining!


----------



## fairyy

Not the news I was expecting at all. Sorry hunni. But I love that you are staying string. Next time everything will be perfect. Keep that positivity sweetie. We are here for you. But seriously I can't believe this news. Big hug to you Jessie.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Girls, I lost you from TWW and just thought you'd gone quiet for a while, then finally just decided to search this thread lol Sorry it took so long.

Jessie, I am SO incredibly sorry to hear your news...that's awful!! We are here for you sweetie. Big hugs! I was wondering how things were progressing... :cry:

Still no word from Ciara?? I hope she replies to your letter, Pal.

AFM I'm plugging along. On CD30, been having random orangey cm/spotting when straining for BM or after BD. We definitely BD in the fertile time, so...we'll see, but I'm guessing AF will come in the next few days. Been stressed a ton this month.

I missed you girls!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Happy Mother's Day ladies with babies and bumps :) and Lou somewhere out there :kiss:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy Mothers Ladies xx


----------



## DD80

Jessie - I just read your update. I'm so, so sorry Hun. Your attitude is fabulous. Big (((((hugs))))) to you and your hubby.


----------



## fairyy

Jessie, are you ok sweetie ? Still no reply from Ciara ????!!!!

My tickets are booked, both international and domestic. I am flying this Sunday. Will be back on a May 7th. I am excited to meet family and friends over there but not excited about the travel part. It is a long travel and I am traveling alone. DH will come after 3weeks. It would take around 34hours from my door step to reach my home in India including waiting time in airport, change of flights and all:sleep:

Busy this week getting ready for the trip and cooking freezing food for DH. 

See you all in May. Good luck Kerry. Jessie I am hoping to see your BFP when I come back along with Kerry & Wannabe. DD, I will look for your update on FB. Love to the lovely moms and their cute babies. :hugs:


----------



## DD80

Have a safe trip pal! Try to sleep through most of it. ;-) Sounds like such a fun time to be with your family for so long. Enjoy it!


----------



## jessieles

Hiya Girls!

How are you all?

Ii'm doing ok, up and down really! No miscarriage yet, ive had pains but thats all, i dont think my body has realised yet! Although i do feel like my pregnancy symptoms have gone! I rang and asked if i could have it all taken away but they said because my sac has grown from 10mm to 18mm until its empty at 25mm they cant tell me 100% nothing will form, even though they are 99% sure. So my scan is a week tomorrow, then they hopefully will be able to take it away! Although I am not looking forward to this miscarriage! The sac and placenta apparently is still growing! I just want it ova with so I can move on!

Fairy- Have a fab trip, enjoy every minute and travel safe!! I look forward to hearing all about it!

Thank you all for your support :hugs:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## DD80

Jessie, thank you for the update. I hope that things work out. My thoughts are with you. ((((Hug))))


----------



## Dreambaby69

jessieles said:


> Hiya Girls!
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Ii'm doing ok, up and down really! No miscarriage yet, ive had pains but thats all, i dont think my body has realised yet! Although i do feel like my pregnancy symptoms have gone! I rang and asked if i could have it all taken away but they said because my sac has grown from 10mm to 18mm until its empty at 25mm they cant tell me 100% nothing will form, even though they are 99% sure. So my scan is a week tomorrow, then they hopefully will be able to take it away! Although I am not looking forward to this miscarriage! The sac and placenta apparently is still growing! I just want it ova with so I can move on!
> 
> Fairy- Have a fab trip, enjoy every minute and travel safe!! I look forward to hearing all about it!
> 
> Thank you all for your support :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxx

 :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with u x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Bump


How are you ladies??? You've all gone quiet!!


----------



## mirandaprice

I've been meaning to pop in and see how everyone's doing- I've been dealing with another ear infection and the lack of sleep and amount of crying has left me short tempered and irritable; I apologize ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well!

How's living with oh, wannabe?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww poor u Miranda. Hope James gets better hun x

Wannabe how r u? It has truly gone quiet. 

:flower: How is everyone else? Hope k? I have been meaning to ask, does anyone of u watch any tv series? I am a sucker for tv series lol. I watch quite a few :blush: like good wife, scandal, game of thrones , empire, greys anatomy lol. Anyone else?


----------



## mirandaprice

I love Grey's Anatomy! 

I'm not really current on any shows, I've been watching series on netflix...currently watching Criminal Minds :)

But, I've already finished: Dexter, Lost, Ghost Whisperer, X-Files, Being Human (us version), andam waiting on episodes for: Vampire Diaries, Revenge, Bones, Grey's Anatomy and I think one or two more

I have a lot of free time haha


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea aaaa. Good to see that it is not just me :haha:. I watch vampire diaries as well but it is getting boring now with the flipping off humanity crap lol. I prefer originals. I absolutely love greys anatomy. Are you up to date with vampire diaries? ?


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm up to date with what's on netflix...so not the current season. I always forget to watch it when it comes on tv


----------



## wannabemomy37

Living with OH is wonderful! ! I've had a few stressful emotional meltdowns but we're working through things and he has been pulling his share of responsibilities. We are getting more BD in but not focusing too much on that. I'm now CD12 so getting ready for some baby making love lol 
I've got the worst cold sore for like 4 days now!! Ugh!

I love criminal minds. OH and I watched it all on Netflix along with How I met your mother :) now I'm watching Friends and Cleveland Show reruns lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Jessie - how are you doing? 


Wannabe - glad you're able to work through your issues, it's so important when you live together (or even if you don't) to be on the same page! Hope all the regular and baby making BD lead to your BFP ;)

I'm on the end of season 4, beginning of season 5 on netflix right now for Criminal Minds - I love this show! I'm thinking of watching Friends next, but havn't decided 100% yet. I've been aiming for shows that are complete..but couldn't help but start Criminal Minds anyways :)


----------



## jessieles

Hello Girlies!

Missed you all

So had 10 week scan today, which confirmed only sac was growing, i have 4 pessarys to insert tomorrow at 9am to start the miscarriage i gotta be honest i am terrified. They said the cramps should be early onset labour cramps, and the bleeding will be heavy with the sac and placenta passing :nope: I am not allowed to be alone so my mum and dh are taking shifts with me haha! I suppose im terrified just because they make it sound so scary, but bring it on, lets get this over and done with and move on finally!!

Me and dh have booked a few nights away together for april and may to look forward to so that even though ill start the clomid on my next period, the focus can be on us too!


Anyway how are you all, pickle u ok?

As for tv shows, I LOVE game of thrones and also orange is the new black, also blacklist!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am sorry Jessie but really happy with your attitude. Hopefully the next bfp will be a keeper. 
I am also glad that u love game of thrones can't wait for the new season to start next month cos I am completely addicted haha x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck Wanabe and it is good to hear that you and oh are on the same page x


----------



## DD80

Jessie, I'm sorry that this pregnancy is over. I had a miscarriage and did the pills (misoprostol inserted vaginally). I cramped and got a fever, but it wasn't anything unbearable. Just relax and watch some good programs through it. Treat yourself well. The pills upset my stomach more than anything, but like in a muscle cramp way. It was weird. Like I told my friend, if you don't want to look at what comes out, then don't. This experience is whatever you want it to be.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

It's a Boy!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Krissykat1006

I am a HUGE Game of Thrones fan myself, I watched the first season when it came out then dived into the books. I also love Grey's Anatomy, been with them since Season 1 :) I'm patiently waiting a new season of Orange is the New Black...it was one of those I didn't know I would enjoy as much as I have.

How are you doing Jessie? I would guess at this point the pills have started the labor? I hope it goes as smoothly as it can and the trip with your OH sounds great!

Hope all you ladies are well and I will pop back in soon!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats pink!

Hope you're not in much pain Jessie!

I keep hearing good things about Game of Thrones and Orange is the New Black, but havnt the chance to watch them yet


----------



## jessieles

Hey Girlies!!

So its all over THANK GOD!

I inserted the 4 pessarys Friday about 9am, up until about 1pm i thought ok this is fine i can handle this, so stupidly didnt take my pain killers then all of a sudden from around 2pm it went up a notch! I gotta be honest I found the contractions awful, for about an hour and a half there was 1 minute inbetween each one, within that hour and a half i had 3 big losses, to the point you had to give a quick push to get them out, now i am very squeamish so each one of them made me feel faint! but then all of a sudden about 4.30 it all just stopped! It hasnt been too bad since, just like af now. Since speakin to 2 of my friends who went through this, i found out they both had pethadine to get through the cramps (even tho before hand they told me it was easy) so i feel quite proud of myself haha. Just glad its all over! I hadnt cried since the 8 week scan, but saturday eve i cried for hours, prob the hormones! But i am feeling much more positive now! My plan now is to take some time and start clomid when my real af starts again, which ive heard is meant to be about 4 weeks time, although people have said your super fertile after a miscarriage!

DD- if you dont mind me asking, how were you afterwards? Today it hurts even when i try to wee, like the pushing sensation really hurts?

Anyways girlies thankyou for all your lovely support now onwards and upwards!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Miranda- oooh both are really good, you HAVE to start them!

I was hoping Ciara may have popped online, really worried bout this now!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx to each of you xxxxx


----------



## DD80

Jessie - I was ok. Tired for a few days...like after a rough period. I bled for awhile after...not heavy, but 7-10 days if I remember correctly. I also remember having a good cry after and it was a wonderful release. It helped me let go and I needed it. We did start trying again the next month.

I'm glad you are doing better and got yourself through it. It's rough. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Dreambaby69

Congratulations pink. More baby boys for us lol. 

How is everyone? Hope doing k? What are everyone's plans for this easter. It was my birthday on Tuesday and that was when I conceived last year lol, crazy how time flies lol. Anyway I am spending easter sunday at my in laws and easter Monday at my brother's. Hubby is working both days so I am taking the kids with me lol. What about you ladies?


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Jessie big hugs to you. I am glad that it is over so that you can move on now x


----------



## Krissykat1006

We are having lunch with hubbies family, then relaxing at home :)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm doing brunch at my parents house, then maybe going to the mall with my sister to look at baby cloth for her daughter.


----------



## Dreambaby69

:yipee::yipee::drunk::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wine:
:wine::wine:. Happy Easter Ladies xx


----------



## Pickletilly

Happy Easter girlies :) hope everyone is doing well. Really worried about Lou :shrug: 

Counting down my days til my first injection!


----------



## Krissykat1006

I check in everyday with the hopes Lou Lou has came back. :(

I do know a lady in this group that has some pretty awesome news and needs to show her face and share it.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Omg omg who? Fairy, I bet it is fairy lol. Come and share whomever u r. Can't wait lol.
Kk ur profile pic is gorgeous. Little Miss Willow is just getting cuter by the day x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yeaaaaa pickle that has come round quick.:happydance::happydance: Good luck sweety xx

I really hope lou lou is k :cry: ?


----------



## Pickletilly

Ooooooo good news is very welcome here!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I think she's too busy to share the good news... 

I miss you girls! I am currently on cd23 and have been having this strange pulling sensation on my right ovary?? It's not painful, more like a pulled muscle or something. Been doing research and now have my hopes up...lol...that, or its another cyst :(
I'm also EXHAUSTED beyond belief (normal for me really) Slight nausea...
I've honestly felt pregnant since before my last AF (which was horrendous; heavy, clots, vomiting) so am convinced that I'm just crazy


----------



## jessieles

Heya girlies

how is everyone?

oooohhhh we need some good news!! who isit?! what isit?! :happydance:


im back in work today, ready to start ttc again now!

Pickle:happydance: i cant wait for you to start!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Pickletilly

I admire you Jess, you're incredibly strong. You're going to be an awesome mum soon :)

I get my drugs delivered Thursday, I'm really excited and nervous to see all the injectables! And then Friday is my drug teach. My best friend is also coming home for the weekend (she moved away and has no idea about me even ttc.. Yet!) and Saturday we are going thorpe park (my most loved place!) and then the following Thursday we go away to Egypt!! It's all go. 

I'm intrigued by this mysterious good news??


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- awww :hugs: your a sweetie! right back at you bump buddy :winkwink:
Ive been looking at Thorpe park all day, how mad is that! wondering whether to book, ive never been!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickle u lucky girl. Dh and I went to Egypt for our honeymoon, sharm el sheikh
I absolutely loved it. Lots of activities. Where abouts r u going?

Jessie u r indeed 1 strong lady x


----------



## Dreambaby69

loulou i know u checked in yesterday. please just let us know that u r ok. we are all worried sick x


----------



## Pickletilly

Lou?? 
:wohoo:


----------



## Krissykat1006

We miss and love you Lou, please please PLEASE don't let my freaky stalkerish ways of trying to check in on you scare you! :) We just need to know you are ok.


----------



## wannabemomy37

How do you know she checked in?? Maybe she doesn't know our thread moved??? Miss you, Ciara! !


----------



## DD80

Lou! We all wish you the best and hope you are ok!! Lots of love and hugs being sent your way!


----------



## jessieles

Loulou :flower:

Dream - howd you know she checked in?

How is everyone ? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

I stalked her profile lol


----------



## DD80

Hey guys, just wanted to let everyone know that Charlie James was born on 4/3 at 10:25 pm. 6 lbs 6oz and 19 in long. He is adorable and tiny and I'm hormonal an tired! We love him very much.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jessieles

Congratulations DD!! :happydance::hugs::flower: he is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww Congratulations DD. He is adorable :flower::flower::happydance:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Charlie is adorable! Congrats :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Whew I was about to bust at the seams if she didn't come announce LOL I was fixing to be Rachel Green...thunder stealer.

<3 Charlie!!!


----------



## DD80

Thanks guys! He's a funny little guy. We are freaking out over everything and generally scared of everything that happens.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Krissykat1006

Why so serious Charlie lol


----------



## DD80

Lol he's my little old man! Think I got a smile today. Probably just gas, but his eyes smiled too!


----------



## Pickletilly

DD congrats, he's bloody lovely :kiss: 
Enjoy every moment xx


----------



## DD80

Thanks all! You are too kind.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!! How are you all doing???

I was just updating here, listing out everything by CD, and then I hit the wrong button and it got deleted! ! But anyways, I'm on cd33 today, which makes me pretty optimistic. 
I feel like anything after Cd32 is a fertilized egg, since my cycles are almost always 30-32 days, any later it's seemed to end in a chemical...

I ovulated on CD18 I believe, and BD on days 11, 14, 15, and 17.

I think I ovulated on both sides, also.

I've been having odd pulling sensations, nausea, exhaustion, pimples, not very sore boobs (usually get sore a week before AF). I've also been unable to control my body temp...I feel super hot one minute then freezing with goosebumps right after. Slight dizziness also. The last few days I've been super gassy/bloated and yesterday I had to pee every 30 minutes! ! Super thirsty! 

Please Please Please pray for my bfp!!! :dust:

I've also been having vivid (confusing) dreams too. involving a baby girl, breastfeeding 2 babies, breaking up with OH, and last night: someone found my bfp test in a drawer??


----------



## mirandaprice

Dd - congrats, he's adorable!

Wannabe - fxd. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Been randomly testing (in PM) with bfn, so who knows...


----------



## Dreambaby69

Omg Wanabe fxd hun

DD he is a serious baby lol. Cute though xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wannabe any update? 
Pickle how are you? It's getting pretty close now.
Jessie sweety how are you? 
Miranda,Kk and DD hope all u mamas and baby's r k?
Pal bet you are having so much fun x
Hope I haven't forgotten anyone lol


----------



## Krissykat1006

We are doing good here. I stay so busy all the time. I am being pulled in so many different directions....work work home home work work home home. But all is well :) Still waiting on a fricken tooth to break through. How is your Little One Dream?


----------



## wannabemomy37

I keep having random bouts of spotting, thought I was out, but never got full af yet...cd36 today!!! I'm thinking I must've ovulated late, and am pretty sure I'm out.


----------



## jessieles

DD- Im good thanks :) gone back to being ttc obsessed again now! surprising how quickly you go back to normal isnt it, been 3 n a half weeks now so hopefully a period will come soon! we have had the odd bd session, when i had a positive opk but im not holding out hope for this month!

Pickle- hope your having a lovely holiday!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi ladies. Hope you are all good? What is everyone up to? DD how r u? Hope the sleepless night isn't too horrendous for u? 

Wannabe any update? 

Jessie have u o'd yet?
Pickle and pal hopeu ladies r enjoying ur holidays? 
Miranda and Kk how r ya? 
Kk how is ur photography going? U r into photography right?


----------



## mirandaprice

James and I are doing well! He just demands so much attention still I forget to respond on this thread when I read it.

He still has no teeth and still can't crawl, but I'm thinking soon.


Hope all you ladies are well!

How are you dream? Is your dd loving her baby brother?

I went to visit a friend in the hospital that just gave birth and James fussed the entire time I held her baby haha


----------



## jessieles

Hello Girlies!

How is everyone? This forum is getting quieter and quieter!

Dream- af arrived friday, 4 weeks to the day! so im now on day 3 of clomid :) roll on baby making, im excited!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy for you Jessie. Are u temping? What are ur plans this cycle? Are you trying anything different? I also agree that this thread is getting quieter and quieter. 

Where is everybody? :nope::shrug:


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> James and I are doing well! He just demands so much attention still I forget to respond on this thread when I read it.
> 
> He still has no teeth and still can't crawl, but I'm thinking soon.
> 
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well!
> 
> How are you dream? Is your dd loving her baby brother?
> 
> I went to visit a friend in the hospital that just gave birth and James fussed the entire time I held her baby haha

I am fine hun. DD is absolutely loving her lil brother to the extent that when I am feeding her and ds wakes up and starts crying, she refuses to eat until I go pick him up and he stops crying. 
Don't worry about James not having any teeth yet cos there is still plenty of time. DD didn't get her first tooth till like 10 months I think and then it all came at once lol. Try not to worry about all those milestones cos every baby is different. Just try and put James on his tommy from time to time and a toy or bunch of keys or even ur phone with the screen on and he will be motivated to move. Mind u my dd started moving backwards first for few weeks before going forward lol


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi guys. Still on hols but thought I'd check in :) hope you're all okay? Jess that's exciting! Have lots of fun :) shame no sign of Lou. Afm I have done 5 injections so far :) doing ok, the needles don't hurt, it's the liquid going in that's a killer sometimes. Only have one bruise so far and that's only after unknowingly (tipsily!) jabbing the same spot as the day before. What are the chances eh. I will be home Friday so will properly check in on you lot then! 

X


----------



## mirandaprice

Jessie - how exciting! I really hope this cycle bring your take home baby!

Dream - I'm not too worried about milestones, I just want something to brag about :haha: He really wants to move, but for whatever reason just will not get onto all fours :dohh: 

Pickle - hope you're having a great time on holiday! How exciting you've begun your journey, hopefully no more bruises!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hey girls. I have a doc appt on Thursday to discuss TTC and possible PCOS. I hope they will do bloodwork to see if my hormones are messed up and all that. Gonna ask about everything really. Just at such a loss why I can't maintain a pregnancy it's very upsetting and effecting our relationship. 

We have been arguing constantly, just not feeling the connection anymore and really struggling lately as a couple. I feel like he isn't pulling his share and leaves me with all the stress that comes with housekeeping...

He is starting a new job in the next few weeks and we might be moving, conveniently closer to my work and his new one...hoping things get better, it's just so tough now though...I'm so emotional about it all, and wonder if it will get better or not...I sure hope we can work through all this...


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm glad you have a Dr's appointment, I hope it gives you the answers to fix things!

Ttc and even having a new baby are huge strains on a relationship, hopefully you guys can work through it all


----------



## jessieles

Dream- probably just the same, lots of bding around fertile time. im trying not to get my hopes up that itll work first time again, but we have lots planned to not focus soley on that 

Pickle- hope your havin a lush time!! im so excited for you, the journey has properly begun and i know youll have your bfp in no time now! :happydance:

Thanks Miranda :hugs: i love all the pics of little James on fbk!

Wanabe :hugs:, its fab that you have an appt and once and for all you may get some answers, hopefuly that will put an end to the stress for you!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yeaaaaa pickle the journey has truly begun. Good luck sweety xx 
Wanabe hope you finally get some answers


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls! 
it went good. Got bloods done, results Monday probably. 
Apparently I'm ovulating or about to right now, cd12, on my right side. 
It is agreed that unfortunately my extreme and heavy/painful periods are likely chemicals, but apparently he's not concerned, and said it's "normal" and doesn't count as "recurring miscarriages" until it's been confirmed via ultrasound.
His advice once again is just to relax and enjoy sex as stress of TTC can prevent pregnancy. 
He sounded optimistic that I might not have an AF but if I do, then I'll need to schedule cd3 bloods and go from there.
OH and I have been relieving stress by BDing every night lol its now been 4 days in a row, and we'll continue until I'm positive that ovulation occurred ;)
OH is making lots of improvements in our relationship and I'm starting to be happy again!! The weather helps a TON too.


----------



## mirandaprice

That's a big load of BS to say it doesn't count as a loss until it's picked up on an u/s!

There's a lady on here that was having recurrent chemicals (usually around 5 weeks or sooner) and she tested positive for an immune disorder that was attacking the newly implanted embryo and causing the chemical. She had to take shots her entire pregnancy to keep it sustainable!

I hope the blood work gets you answers.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yeah, I will probably have to get a 2nd opinion because if I am in fact conceiving and having symptoms followed by late and heavy af/loss...that has happened almost every other month???? He still wasn't concerned. I'm still not fully convinced about my cysts being functional and no cause for concern if I ended up in the ER with pain worse than my appendicitis 

I'm having strong ovulation pains on right side tho, lasting an hour already and still there. I'm hoping it means a healthy egg.
Oh, he also said that if my progesterone is low then taking supplements would only lengthen the oncoming miscarriage...but I've seen ladies on here use progesterone to SAVE their pregnancy. ..?


----------



## Pickletilly

Wannabe, change doctors. Seriously. My first doctor told me to try for another year and that we were both young and healthy so likely nothing wrong with us. I was furious, changed doctors immediately and look at me now. Change :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yeah, I plan to. He made some smart-ass comment about basically all my bloods should be fine, if not he'll send the troopers to my house or something. He's a jokester, been doing this for 30+ years and I think he's just too comfortable doing his job. He laughed when I asked if I needed a flush out from multiple losses. I'm sorry I'm clueless and asking questions. And what happened to the trying for a year then getting help bologna? It was a year, officially, in February. Been NTNP even before that, and for about a year with previous boyfriend. 

I think I have something like PCOS but need to be taken seriously. I hope to goodness my bloodwork will say something, so we can fix the problem. 

My losses have been LITERALLY every other month since this December. December, February, and April were all unbelievably heavy after symptoms and planned BD. And then there's last July, and 2 others with my ex. Wtf obviously something is wrong!! They don't do proper testing till 35, I'm still young nothing to worry about. cyst every month from ovulation I think that needs to be looked into. How can he just finger me (manual exam?) and tell me I have cysts When the ER had to do 2 ultrasounds???

Ugh, rant over....lol


----------



## wannabemomy37

Just checking in with you lovely ladies!

The doctor called about my blood results and I definitely ovulated on April 30th, CD12. This is AWESOME news as OH and I BD on CD8-11!! I think also CD13, not sure. Ovulation pains were too strong on cd12 to BD though, I remember that!


----------



## mirandaprice

Excellent news!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wow great news Wanabe


----------



## jessieles

Good news wannabe!


----------



## jessieles

This forum has gone waaay too quiet, we need some poas and tww'ers xxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Lol well I am on cd19 today, which makes me 7dpo. Last night I had extreme heartburn (cold feeling in throat??) Super unusual and random, as I didn't have anything that typically causes heartburn. ..
I felt cramps/twinges at 4 or 5dpo and also had a speck of red blood mixed with ewcm, when checking.
I have been feeling hot/feverish but then suddenly freezing, maybe it's the 80 degree weather and air conditioner but seems outrageous to me!
I been having weird dreams, about breastfeeding and bloody nipples?? Also some "risque" dreams lol
I've had ewcm since ovulation and even OH commented on how well lubricated I've been, lol 

AF due on the 14th according to a 14 day luteal phase, but of course my app has me ovulating tomorrow lol. No wonder I've been off!!
I'm very excited that we're in with a great chance but trying not to get my hopes up too high...

How's everyone else doing? ??


----------



## jessieles

Wanabe- I have everything crossed for you!

I am on cd14 so around o time, but gonna keep just bding eod!


----------



## mirandaprice

Fxd wannabe - sounds very promising! 

I hope this cycle is your bring home baby jessie!


----------



## Pickletilly

I'm afraid I won't be poas until June but I agree! We need tww'ers! Could we maybe advertise in the title we need newcomers? :p


----------



## jessieles

Good idea pickle!

Thanks Miranda!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hahahahaha pickle not a bad idea. But we also need to come up with something we can all talk about or the new comer will dissapear lol.

Wannabe good luck hun 
Jessie when r u going to start poas for o? Maybe be u can share pics with us lol.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks ladies! Just taking it one day at a time now. I went to have a &#127865;and it was disgusting! I've been SUPER irritable too, annoyed at work and with poor OH. He put juice in my water bottle and I got so angry. 
Is it possible to have pms for the entire tww????


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yes Wannabe it is possible. But don't forget that it is different for every lady. When r u hoping to test so that we can count down with you. 

Jessie when u start testing for o, please share some pics with us lol


----------



## Pickletilly

How are mums and babies, guys? Where are the pics! We remember when they were just tiny seeds and a double line!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm due af on the 14th I think, so that my luteal phase is 14 days...but I'll only be Cd26 then so lm not sure??? Do I go by my "normal" 30-day cycle or 14dpo??? I did always think my lp was 17-19 days...

I keep having soooo much ewcm and odd pulling sensations on and off. I really think I'm just going crazy but I've been so irritable/emotional and extremely constipated, despite taking suppositories :( I feel full/bloated and more mindful of my tummy 

I'm probably just crazy. I'm going to assume af will show in the end, and I'm not planning on testing early in case it's yet another chemical...

When should I be expecting af though?? 26 day/14dpo or my usual 30day??


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm not sure wannabe, maybe just aim for the later date just in case?


----------



## mirandaprice

James is 9 month old as of yesterday!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Omg he is super adorable x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wannabe I would say 14 day lp should be ur target if u definitely o'd cd 12. Very promising symptoms btw fxd hun


----------



## Dreambaby69

Welcome back pickle. Like ur new ticker so we can definitely count down with you x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy Mothers Day to all my American Ladies :happydance::happydance::friends::friends::drunk::drunk:
:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## jessieles

Happy Mothers Day to you american mummies!!

Miranda- he is absolutely beautiful!

Dream- i have done a few opks but they really stress me as to when they are positive, ive had double lines, i reckon o is within the next day or 2. 

Im getting myself all stressed as me and dh arent speaking at the moment we are going through a phase i think, but i really wanted to bd today to cover all bases, now we have only bd'd on cd 11, 13 and 14. i really wanted to do as much as poss this week but now thats out the window!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Aww hun try not to stress. Don't forget that all it takes is 1 and u still haven't o'd so there is still chance. Besides stressing will not create a good environment for the soldiers already on board. Oh and if you like u can post the pics so that we can squint with u. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

We are all good here, been trying to get the house really really clean and I am exhausted!!! Willow will be 11 months this Saturday....can you believe that? I've been busy but I try to drop by every few days I'm waiting for some new TWW and POAS!
 



Attached Files:







Princess4web.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DD80

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for pickle and Jessie!!


----------



## jessieles

Thanks girls, im trying not to stress, last nights opk and todays' was one line so im assuming i o'd on the weekend. hopefully the 3 bd before that will be enough!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I got dizzy for a bit last night, and now cramping similar to AF. Still very constipated :( 
I might test on Thursday just so I can entertain you ladies and you all can obsess with me lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle these next few weeks will fly by!

Jessie - sounds like you got a good amount of bd in the right window before o, fxd for a sticky bfp!

Wannabe - you can try something like citrucel for constipation. It's just a high fiber supplement. Hopefully AF stays away for you!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Miranda, I'll have to try that. I've tried a few things...my last option before going to docs won't be much fun but I really need some relief, bad!! :( I'm not even hungry anymore cuz iI'm just SO full ugh


----------



## Krissykat1006

BDing 3 days before O still has a chance Jess :D

Wannabe I will be here ready to obsess when you are


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies, hope you're all well? 
Miranda he's so flipping gorgeous! 
KK so is willow <3
Jess your bd sounds good to me :)

Quick update: I'm now taking two injections a day now, this new one is to send my ovaries into overdrive. It's my 6th one tonight and I'm definitely starting to feel the dull ache! I have a scan (internal, ugh) tomorrow morning to see if my follicles are growing. Fx!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Eek good luck pickle. I can't wait for the update. I am so freaking excited for you. 

Afm I am trying to get little man to sit and he is having non of it lol. He is eating solids now though and he will be 5 months in 4 days. Gosh time has definitely flown by.


----------



## mirandaprice

Fxd for good results during your scan tomorrow pickle! Is this to see how many eggs to harvest? 

Dream - I can't believe it's been 5 months already! I used to prop James up tripod style ;)


----------



## Pickletilly

Dream that's insane where has the time gone?!

Miranda this will be my first scan of about 3 or 4 before egg collection. Hopefully will have ec in another weeks time! Then transfer embryos 3-5 days later. Sounds mad typing that out!!


----------



## mirandaprice

So exciting!


----------



## Pickletilly

I posted on my blog about today if you ladies are interested :) I'm off for a nap as that seems to be my favourite thing these days! That and painkillers as my meds make me sooooo tired and headachey. :shrug:


----------



## mirandaprice

Great results! 

Sounds like you're responding really well!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'll probably be testing tomorrow with fmu ladies!
Let the obsessing continue lol
I had shoulder pain this morning, gassy, nausea...I woke up sweaty? And was VERY emotional /irritated last night (poor OH!) Oh, and exhaustion, but I think that's just me ,lol no spotting or sign of AF at all. I'm Cd26 today, 14dpo but might not be due for another 4 days or so still, not sure


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh my , its all happening here now. I am soo excited for all u ladies. Great news pickle. Can't wait for Saturday. Good luck tomorrow Wannabe. Have you confirmed o Jessie?


----------



## wannabemomy37

BFN. Waiting a few days to retest.


----------



## Pickletilly

Not out til the witch knocks at your door wannabe :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea I agree with pickle , u r still in the game hun good luck x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck today pickle x


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- good luck today hun!! Though im sure you wont need it! update us when you can can xxx

Dream- I havent really done opk's this month as they stress me out, i did 2 and ther was 2 lines but i get confused. so i took clomid days 2-6 and we bd'd on days 1,13,14,17 and 19. so hopefully thats enough. i feel numb about it all, lost all positivity xxx


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies, so far I have 5 follicles on my right (it can't be bothered!) and 16 on my left :) apparently it's all fine and ok to be a bit lopsided! I have another scan on Monday. 

Jess with opks when the two lines are as dark as each other it means you will ov in the next 12 hours.. If I remember rightly! Then when the lines disappear you have or are ovulating. I understand your lack of positivity but we will keep that up for you :) your bd sounds great. Fx for you x a million!


----------



## jessieles

Thanks hunni. It sounds as if everything is going to plan, soooo excited for u! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Great news pickle. 
Jess what pickle said about opks or u can post and we will help you. Anyway good luck hun, I think ur bedding covered everything. Good luck xx


----------



## jessieles

Thanks girls, ive woke up with strong af pains, odd for me as im only on cd23 and af usually arrives around cd31.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wow good symptoms hun. Fxd


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm cd29 today. Past 2 or 3 days I've had some brown spotting but only when wiping. Some cramps similar to AF so guessing she's on her way. Yesterday OH and I got in a huge fight and I cried my eyes out, ended up with the worst ever migraine, vomiting, dizziness, the whole works :no:. 

Maybe I'll test again tmrw fmu...I ran out of ICs but have 2 Walmart ones and I think a FRER too


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww hun :hugs: sorry about the migraine, hope you feel better soon. Hope af stays away from u. Good luck xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> I'm cd29 today. Past 2 or 3 days I've had some brown spotting but only when wiping. Some cramps similar to AF so guessing she's on her way. Yesterday OH and I got in a huge fight and I cried my eyes out, ended up with the worst ever migraine, vomiting, dizziness, the whole works :no:.
> 
> Maybe I'll test again tmrw fmu...I ran out of ICs but have 2 Walmart ones and I think a FRER too

Have you ever noticed that when you get upset like that and its close to Af that it brings it on earlier? I've had times were I wasn't due for 4 days but I would get horribly emotionally upset like that over something and boom...period.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Still no sign of AF. Actually BD today but still nothing, no spotting or anything so FX. Although stress of the relationship will likely delay AF for me...
I'd say I'm due tomorrow, cd30, so we'll see. I did have brown discharge when wiping the past 2 days but it wasn't even spotting as it didn't touch a pantiliner at all.

I was ridiculously emotional/angry and nothing seems to have triggered AF for me...of course when OH and I aren't sure about our relationship is when we'll get a sticky bean...lol


----------



## DD80

Pickle- great news on the follies! That's a fantastic number! 

Jess- great symptoms. Fingers and toes crossed!

Wannabe- hope this is it!


----------



## jessieles

Girlies, I am trying not to get excited but i had mycd21 progesterone test on Friday, i was told it has to be 30 to show that I ovulated. the month i was pregnant it was 35. this month its 50 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

Yay!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Omg yeaaaaaa Jessie. Come on bfp. I am sooo freaking excited for all the potential bfp's x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck today pickle, do keep us updated x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wannabe fxd hun x


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi girlies, There's a couple new posts on my blog from today. 

In short, I will be getting my eggles and boys swimmers combined on Thursday!
Then they stay in incubation for 3 to 5 days before being put back in me :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yay Jessie and pickle!!! AF got me, ugh. It's ok tho, OH and I have other things to work on to see if our relationship is even worth all the stress...we've been so rocky for a while now so I'm just not sure how much longer we have to try so hard...I think we were better as friends and it's just too tough to live together and everything. it's not 50/50 by any means, even after the same argument multiple times...it's just not fair. This is his last chance....

Best of luck to you ladies, I will be around, but will have to hold off on my long awaited baby...

:cry:


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - perhaps part of the stress is ttc with poor end result? Ttc can put stress on even the best of relationships. I hope you two can work it out.

Pickle - how exciting! Do you know how much they'll transfer back? Or does that depend on how many fertilize, etc?


----------



## Pickletilly

Wannabe, that sucks, keep your chin up and make yourself your first priority. Pamper yourself. 

Miranda, in my age bracket (I'm 26) they only allow one embryo to be transferred. I just pray we have enough good ones to freeze incase this cycle fails. 

It seems wherever I look, blogs, forums, signatures, YouTube, everyone seems to have a failed first cycle with ivf/icsi. Some even say the first is a trial run. I just don't know how to keep up my positivity. I have so many what ifs flying around in my head.


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- I know I have just spoken with you but i am sooo excited for you. roll on Thursday!!:hugs::happydance:

Wanabe- take some time to yourself, you dont wanna be dealing with all this stress! I hope you can both work this out x


----------



## Krissykat1006

Wannabe, TTC can def be stressful on a relationship, take some time to focus just on you two and see if its salvageable <3

jess that is exciting!!!! happydances!

Pickle- don't let the negatives get in the way of positivity, I am very happy that you are fixing to do ivf!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickle I have actually just seen on one of the threads where the lady just got her bfp from first Ivf so just keep the positivity girl. 

Wannabe ttc can definitely put a strain on relationship and then the strain in turn takes a toll on conceiving. ...it can be a vicious circle sometimes. May be take a step back and de stress. 

Jessie when o when r u testing? ?


----------



## jessieles

Dream - I dont know, im only 8 dpo if i did o on the day i was meant to. Im absolutely terrified incase af arrives, i honestly dont know how ill cope! Unfortnautely it sucks that af symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are the same arent they!! I have af pains, but more like my ovaries are hurtin. Maybe ill wait til the weekend to test.

Wanabe- did you say both you and your oh have been tested to see if everything is ok? often when you have some answers you feel better about it all. x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girlies :hugs:

No proper tests have been done, but Ive been told I'm ok to TTC. I do think stress is working against us, and I plan on focusing on us first and put baby making on the back burner. It will happen when it's meant to...


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: we are here for you Wannabe anything u decide to do x


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi girls, got my egg collection op in the morning, please cross your fingers for me to get lots of strong eggs!! And that overnight they all fertilise!


----------



## mirandaprice

Keeping everything crossed for you pickle! And sending lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Lots of positive thoughts coming ur way. Grow eggies grow. Good luck hun, we've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> Hi girls, got my egg collection op in the morning, please cross your fingers for me to get lots of strong eggs!! And that overnight they all fertilise!

Hope it all goes Swimmingly!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck today pickle x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Good luck, Pickle! !


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi :) thanks ladies. I got 15 eggs which I'm told is good :) they will call me tomorrow to say how many have fertilised. So nervous. They are making my embryos right now.. Fx for my little pebbles!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: yeaaaaa 15 is a good number. Let's hope most or all of them get fertilised. Now we wait :coffee:


----------



## mirandaprice

Fxd a good amount of them fertilize! 

When do they put them back once they fertilize?


----------



## Pickletilly

It depends how many there are and the quality. If there aren't many it will be sat or sun, if I get a good amount, enough to risk a 5 day blastocyst, it will be tues. I really have no clue it's so nerve racking.


----------



## jessieles

Sooo looking forward to your updates pickle!:hugs::flower::happydance:

I have started spotting this morn so looks like its on to the next cycle for me!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Aww Jessie :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello Ladies. How is everyone today?


----------



## mirandaprice

James is now pulling up in his crib - he's such a big boy already!

We're going to the zoo tomorrow!

How are you dream?

Jessie- big :hugs: so sorry this month didn't work out. I hope next month is it!

Pickle - how are your eggies doing?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wow James will be standing before we know it. I am fine hun still trying to get jay to sit unaided lol. He is doing it now but needs to be distracted cos as soon as he realises that he on his own. ..bam he slides down cheeky monkey lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

Any update pickle?


----------



## Pickletilly

They checked on my embies the day before yesterday (day 3 of 5) and there was still 10 :D I wonder how many have made it to the big day. I go for my transfer today at 13:45. I have my toes painted orange (fertility colour) hehe. Fx fx fx


----------



## mirandaprice

Fxd pickle! I think it's almost time, sending lots and lots and positive thoughts for a good transfer!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks Miranda :) all 10 survived, I've got one on board, 3 frozen, and 6 still developing hoping to be frozen with the others tomorrow :)

Our embie was a top grade A.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Omg what a great news pickle :happydance::happydance: . So what's next?


----------



## Pickletilly

I test in 10 days! 5th June!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Omgosh eeeeeek I am excited :wohoo::wohoo:. I cannot wait. I have everything crossed for you hun. Best of luck. Don't forget to post as many pee sticks as humanly possible lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

How many do you have on board?


----------



## Pickletilly

Just the one :) it's all I'm allowed as I'm under 35 and healthy


----------



## Dreambaby69

Cool. Stick baby stick


----------



## wannabemomy37

Praying for you Pickle! How exciting!


----------



## mirandaprice

Lots of baby dust and sticky thoughts your way pickle! 

I hope this is it!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Whoo hoo!!!! Yay Pickle :D


----------



## jessieles

So excited for u pickle!!! Roll on 5th June, if you dont cave and test before hand :winkwink:


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks everyone!

Jess I couldn't even if I wanted to! The last injection I took was a hcg one and stays in my system for ages so I could get a false positive! And we dont want that :p


----------



## Dreambaby69

But pickle u can test out the hcg if u want. That is what most ladies on this forum do. But u can wait till 5th and then test. It's up to you. Either way we are here and waiting with you.


----------



## fairyy

Hello ladies:flower:
I have been through all your updates. Nice that exciting things are happening. 

Kerry, I am praying for you too. So so happy for you. Everything crossed for a super sticky BFP :)

Jessie, loads of baby dust to you too dear. 

Miranda, DD, Natasha, Kristi hope you all are doing great so are the babies. :kiss:

Wannabe, how are you ? Hope you are ok sweetie.

Ciara, where are you ?

AFM: We came back to Houston on 7th May. Had a great time in India with family and friends. Now missing them :( I have become so lazy lately. Didn't have to do anything in India. I am spoiled. 

All testing had been done. My progesterone is 9, which is not great. So doctor prescribed progesterone to start from cd16(1dpo) till 10dpo. Follicular monitoring had been done too. OBGYN want us to BD from cd12 to 15/16. Currently this is only cd5. Roll on cd12. He wants me to take 5mg folic acid daily too. Can I get that over the counter (5mg folic acid) ? I don't see it on the shelves. 

:hugs: to all my ladies.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Folic acid is essential in TTC as it is proven to minimize spinal chord defects. I was told to take ANY vitamin with any amount in it, so long ad I get some. I take a women's multi and it has 400mg. Prenatal ones have 800mg. Supplements are the best way to get folic acid, but there are also foods like spinach that have it too


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh, I'd also BD from day AF is over until ovulation if you are able...obviously skipping days is ok. I tend to ovulate early so that's what I do anyways.

Good luck!! Can't wait for POAS!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: welcome back Pal. We really missed you. I am fine hun. As per the folic acid, I am sure you can get it over the counter if not u can try pregnacare trying to conceive one cos it has all the vitamins required in it. Glad that you have started ur process hun. Can't wait for all the bfp's :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

wannabemomy37 said:


> Folic acid is essential in TTC as it is proven to minimize spinal chord defects. I was told to take ANY vitamin with any amount in it, so long ad I get some. I take a women's multi and it has 400mg. Prenatal ones have 800mg. Supplements are the best way to get folic acid, but there are also foods like spinach that have it too

Women's multivitamin has 400mcg folic acid. My doctor prescribed me 5mg. I asked in Wal-Mart pharmacy today and they told anything above 1mg would require a prescription. They don't accept prescription from my homeland. :(

About BD days my doctor did my follicular monitoring while in India and advised us to BD on those days. I had the idea from opk testing and charting that those are the important cycle days for baby making but now I am sure. I ovulate on cd14/15 80percent of the time. 2/3 
cycles per year may deviate.

Eating spinach is a good idea:thumbup: . Thanks Rebecca.


----------



## jessieles

Yaaay welcome back fairy! Glad you had a lovely time, sounds like you have lots of info for ttc! Your bfp cant be far away :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Is there anyway you can bring that prescription and the results from your tests back home to a Dr here to get the prescription?


----------



## fairyy

I have that prescription with me here. Btw I was looking for folic acid 5mg online and it is available :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> Hello ladies:flower:
> I have been through all your updates. Nice that exciting things are happening.
> 
> Kerry, I am praying for you too. So so happy for you. Everything crossed for a super sticky BFP :)
> 
> Jessie, loads of baby dust to you too dear.
> 
> Miranda, DD, Natasha, Kristi hope you all are doing great so are the babies. :kiss:
> 
> Wannabe, how are you ? Hope you are ok sweetie.
> 
> Ciara, where are you ?
> 
> AFM: We came back to Houston on 7th May. Had a great time in India with family and friends. Now missing them :( I have become so lazy lately. Didn't have to do anything in India. I am spoiled.
> 
> All testing had been done. My progesterone is 9, which is not great. So doctor prescribed progesterone to start from cd16(1dpo) till 10dpo. Follicular monitoring had been done too. OBGYN want us to BD from cd12 to 15/16. Currently this is only cd5. Roll on cd12. He wants me to take 5mg folic acid daily too. Can I get that over the counter (5mg folic acid) ? I don't see it on the shelves.
> 
> :hugs: to all my ladies.

Welcome back!!! Are you staying dry??


----------



## fairyy

Yes, now weather is better. It was worse for last few days. Tuesday night it was loud. Severe thunder and lightening.

What about your area ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello Ladies. How is everyone? 
Pickle 5 days eek. How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## fairyy

Hi Natasha. How are you ? 

Yes Kerry, update us. :)

Jessie: How are things this cycle ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am fine Pal and u? Have you o'd yet? Any update? Have you gotten hold of the folic acid?


----------



## Pickletilly

No symptoms ladies :(


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickle- some people never get PG symptoms so don't let that get to you!

Pal- it is still flooding here, they don't expect it to start receding anytime before the 4th : /


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickle don't loose hope. If u go to page 23 of this post u will see my symptoms by day and u will see that nothing really happened till around 10 dpo so u still have plenty of time. Keep your chin up hun x


----------



## mirandaprice

I didn't get symptoms until a week late, not always a sign of good or bad regarding bfp :)


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- I still have a really positive feeling for you, dont lose hope!! :hugs:

Pal- Im good thanks! Cd9 today, starting doing eod yesterday so fingers crossed for this cycle!

KK- i hope you stay safe and the weather eases!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Kk hope the weather eases for u hun. Stay safe x


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks girls, I guess I'm just having a couple of down days. Cramps started up today, I know it can be a symptom but it's hard to think positive. I'm 6dp5dt (11dpo) and I'm just wishing I had a sign to give me hope. 

Hope you're all well and babies too. No sign of Lou? KK stay safe :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Stay safe Kristi. Hope weather gets better there. 

Jessie: Yay exciting. Hoping for a Father's Day BFP. Btw I am your cycle buddy this time. Cd10 here. 

Kerry: Any plan to POAS or you want to wait till you miss AF ?:dust:


----------



## wannabemomy37

I am cd15 today, so not too far off. I think I ovulated yesterday since I noticed a small amount of blood in my cm when checking.

OH and I are working on our problems and so far so good!! We (mainly I,) have decided to be more cautious about pregnancy, yet not protecting either so we've been pulling out. I guess NTNP category. I just want us to focus on the 2 of us before there becomes a 3rd, 4th etc. 

He asked me to "quit" this site, but I just can't lol. I will, however, ease up on thinking I'm pregnant 24/7 and just focus on us, and my job right now. 

I'm so excited for you girls to start POAS so we can obsess with you! Since I can't obsess over myself I will get my fix from you guys ;) haha!

Pouring rain here too...makes me sleepy!


----------



## jessieles

Fairy oooh how exciting! im cd10 today too! what are your plans this month?

wanabe - that sounds good, may be just what you need x


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal & Jessie - fx'd for BFP this cycle for you both!

pickle - I hope this round worked! If not, do you go right into the next round?

Wannabe - it's always good to get out of the ttc headspace; especially if you're wanting to work on your relationship. It's so stressful on couples ttc with no results. I hope things work out for you two!


----------



## Pickletilly

Miranda if we want another fresh cycle we have to wait 6 months :( but if we use frozen I think it's one month. Fx this one has stuck!


----------



## fairyy

Wannaabe: Enjoy your time together. Focusing on your relationship is very important. Just be there for each other, pamper the you can. Have fun :)

Miranda: Thanks :) I just love your photos on FB. How old is that little girl ? She is beautiful. Love her eyes. 

Jessie: Plan is to BD on cd12,13,14,15. Hopefully on cd16 too if we can. We did BD on cd9 too. Today is cd11 and I don't see any ewcm yet. Hope it shows up tomorrow and I ovulate right on time. Don't want delayed ovulation this time. I plan to take progesterone from cd16 to cd15.


----------



## fairyy

Pickletilly said:


> Miranda if we want another fresh cycle we have to wait 6 months :( but if we use frozen I think it's one month. Fx this one has stuck!

Hope this one has worked for you [-o&lt;


----------



## Dreambaby69

How are you feeling today pickle? Hopefully u won't need another cycle. 

Pal how r u? Hopefully you o on time x


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Natasha. I am good. Excited for tomorrow to start baby making but little bit worried about not ovulating on time. DH was complaining about some back pain today too. Hope we don't miss out this time.

How are you ? How are the kids doing ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hope your dh recovers quickly in time for bding. The kid's r fine hun.


----------



## fairyy

Hope so hun. From tomorrow we need to start and he was complaining about pain today:dohh:


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle - are the odds a lot less for a frozen cycle? I hope it doesn't come to that! 

Pal - she's 9 months older than James, so almost 19 months. She has her dad's eyes, my sister got lucky to have such a beautiful daughter. I hope your dhs back feels better for bd


----------



## Pickletilly




----------



## fairyy

That is clear BFP.:happydance::dance::yipee::yipee::
CONGRATS Kerry...Yay....
I am over the moon happy for you :)


----------



## Pickletilly

thank you!!!! M won't fully believe it til official test day lol but I do!!!!


----------



## jessieles

Wooohooooo!!!!:happydance:

So excited for u !! :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> View attachment 872987

:bfp::bfp::bfp::yellow::yellow::yellow::pink::pink::pink::dance:
:dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::ninja::ninja::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:

Congratulations pickle and hopefully u will have our 2nd lil girl. So happy for you x


----------



## wannabemomy37

So incredibly happy for you, Pickle!!! Beautiful lines!


----------



## mirandaprice

OMG, yay!!!

When is "official" test day? Because that's definitely a bfp!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks girls! Means a lot :) this pic was about 10 mins later so you def see a line. And I am SO bloated I look about 4 months gone! 

OTD is on Friday, hoping for some darker lines. Will do a cheeky clear blue tonight so I can fx see the words and believe it.

I'm still getting the odd cramp and (tmi) I feel constantly wet like af has arrived. I am on constant underwear check!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mirandaprice

CM tends to ramp up when pregnant - I did a lot of panty checks the first few weeks.

Can't wait to see the line get darker!

What's protcol now that you have your BFP, do you get a scan in a few weeks to check on everything?


----------



## Pickletilly

mirandaprice said:


> CM tends to ramp up when pregnant - I did a lot of panty checks the first few weeks.
> 
> Can't wait to see the line get darker!
> 
> What's protcol now that you have your BFP, do you get a scan in a few weeks to check on everything?

Phew. Just hope this bloat goes away as it feels very odd and my ovaries hurt when I stretch. 

I get a scan between 25th June - 30th June. So I guess that's like a 6 week scan. I so hope I make it to that and this isn't a chemical or something. Is it normal to think the worst?


----------



## fairyy

I think the fear is normal. But you don't worry. Everything is going to turn out just fine :). Can't wait for your scan update.


----------



## fairyy

:help:
I am still dry. No cm whatsoever. My sex drive is so different(little to zero). Normally sex drive spikes after AF. 

Last AF was also for only two days. Is that a possibility that I could be pg from last cycle. But I did one IC pg test day before yesterday at random time with no hold and it was clear negative. What's going on with my body ????

Shall we continue (1)BD as planned/advised by OBGYN (cd12,13,14,15,16) or change the plan like (2)every other day or something. Because this cycle doesn't seem to be normal like my predictable cycles. Or (3) do it on cd12,13,14,15 and then once in every two/three days or when I see ewcm(till cd23 or so). ?????


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pal if there are no sperm issues then u can carry on bding every day but if not then every other day is fine hun. Good luck 

Pickle I can't wait to see ur digital as well 

Wannabe how r u hun?


----------



## jessieles

Pal- Everyday or every other day is fine! Go for it :winkwink:

Kerry- The fear is normal, youve wanted this for so long! but try not to stress everything will be fine :hugs: so happy for you!

I am now on cd12, pickle is very kindly helping me with my opk's by checking my pictures daily haha! Only thing im doing is stressing which i know i shouldnt because so far we have bd on cd8, 10, and today. Then dh has said we will do tomoro morning, then we go away with his parents in a caravan and he keeps saying no bd on cd14 and 15, hes a right prude! but im hoping on the weekend well manage to get some bd in and hell calm down a bit! So basically if we dont dtd whilst away then we will have bd on 8,10,12,13 and 16. which i know still could work but i really wanted to cover 14 and 15 too! and now its like thats all i can focus on, im sure im just ova stressing! argh!


----------



## jessieles

p.s pickle- i wanna see a pregnancy ticker on your signature :happydance:


----------



## Pickletilly

I'm scared to change my status to expecting or put a ticker on.. I don't feel it's real yet. What if I jynx it. What if it's a chemical. My Frer wasn't any darker :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: Try not to worry sweetie. I know it's hard not to stress. If not both the days on weekend then try to give one shot or early morning of cd16. That would be fine. You are going strong :)

I was so stressed yesterday about cm, bd and all. It made me kind of a pessimist. Then I did few minutes of some exercise and certainly I felt much better. My body needed it. Surprisingly some cm showed up too and we started BD marathon lol:haha: Plan is to BD tonight too. 

Loads of :dust: to you. :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Some TMI questions (Sorry):
Jessie do you pick certain time of the day to BD (morning, night, before bed, just after walking up). Do you stay still in bed after BD ? Does it have to be man on top always ?


----------



## fairyy

Pickletilly said:


> I'm scared to change my status to expecting or put a ticker on.. I don't feel it's real yet. What if I jynx it. What if it's a chemical. My Frer wasn't any darker :(

What time of the day you did the test and with how many hours of hold that matters too. It will be darker soon.


----------



## Pickletilly

Fairyy, fmu with frers with all night holdx


----------



## mirandaprice

Don't stress pickle - it's better to compare test every other day if you're looking for darkening. But, even if it takes a while to darken, that's not always a bad thing!

Pal - I think whatever you're more comfortable with, either every day around fertile time or every other day. Maybe use something if you're dry?

Jessie - I hope he'll sneak some BD in while away with his parents; if not, it seems you got your bases covered!


----------



## jessieles

Pickle...i agree i think every other day for progression! Dnt stress hun u have a very definite bfp!

Fairy...we usually bd just before bed! I like the fact that then i can stay lyin down n not worry bout gettin up too quick! Mostly we do man on top or spooning, but to be honest thats because im too lazy to go on top hahaha! But i dont think it matters! 

Thanks girls ill try relax!


----------



## Pickletilly

Jess hahahah I totally relate!! Lazy asses but it's so much easier for them!


----------



## fairyy

I did all the work last night. Pure enjoyment for DH. I was worried as we know man on top is the best one for conception. But we want to make it fun. Else it might get boring.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> I'm scared to change my status to expecting or put a ticker on.. I don't feel it's real yet. What if I jynx it. What if it's a chemical. My Frer wasn't any darker :(

Pickle it's normal to worry but it will darken before you know it. Just enjoy it hun u've got ur long awaited bfp. 

Pal just let him enjoy now but once you hit the big o then try and let him take the lead. 

Jessie u r still in with the chance on cd 16 so don't worry hun x


----------



## fairyy

Yes Natasha, I would be handing over the control to him in the weekend (''O''time). 

Jessie I think you "O" around cd16 or 17 or so. So don't worry about missing 14,15. Relax and have fun.


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks dream :) 

Jess good luck! I am so hopeful for you and your caravan secret bonking! :haha:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Awesome Pickle!!! Stick little bean stick :D I am very excited for you <3


----------



## DD80

Pickle! Congratulations!! I'm praying for a sticky bean!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hi: DD. How are you? How are you enjoying motherhood? 

Pickle how are you feeling today? Any progression pee stick to share? 

Jessie, pal and Wannabe how r bding marathons going? Hope to see more bfp's soon x


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks KK & DD! I'm praying too for sure. 

Dream I feel bloody rough lol. I've been attached to the loo for the past two days, I don't know if it's the increase of hormones or I'm now lactose intolorent which I hear is common. But it's horrible lol. I would rather be sick.. Though in a few weeks I'm sure I will be that too! I'm also getting mild headaches and bloat again. Of course I don't mind, whatever my bean wants. Still..

And omg hiccups really hurt my stomach and ribs. I get them all the time. 

I did get a darker test on the one the clinic gave me, but in a few days I will text again with Frer, hoping for darker lines on that.


----------



## mirandaprice

All the new hormones real havoc if you're sensitive to them, I imagine with ivf it's probably worse since they have you take hormones on top of the ones your body produces to help the egg stick.

Hope you don't get ms too bad!


----------



## fairyy

Dreambaby69 said:


> :hi: DD. How are you? How are you enjoying motherhood?
> 
> Pickle how are you feeling today? Any progression pee stick to share?
> 
> Jessie, pal and Wannabe how r bding marathons going? Hope to see more bfp's soon x

Hi Natasha. We DTD on cd9(AM),cd12(PM),cd15(AM),cd16(AM)...today is cd17. I wanted to do on cd13(PM)too. But we missed it. Honestly this cycle I am totally clueless about ovulation. Either seminal fluid/preseed masked it or I didn't get any and didn't ovulate. 

My OBGYN asked me to take Duphaston (Progesterone tablet) from cd16 to cd25 for 10 days based on my predictable cd14/15 ovulation. The cycle he monitored I ovulated on cd14. But as I am not sure this time when I ovulated or yet to ovulate I have not started taking it yet. May be I will start from tomorrow. Hope its ok. I read somewhere that ladies get AF 5days after they stop taking this tablet (if they aren't pregnant that cycle).

We will try to BD again when I see ewcm.


----------



## fairyy

Pickletilly said:


> Thanks KK & DD! I'm praying too for sure.
> 
> Dream I feel bloody rough lol. I've been attached to the loo for the past two days, I don't know if it's the increase of hormones or I'm now lactose intolorent which I hear is common. But it's horrible lol. I would rather be sick.. Though in a few weeks I'm sure I will be that too! I'm also getting mild headaches and bloat again. Of course I don't mind, whatever my bean wants. Still..
> 
> And omg hiccups really hurt my stomach and ribs. I get them all the time.
> 
> I did get a darker test on the one the clinic gave me, but in a few days I will text again with Frer, hoping for darker lines on that.

How are you Kerry ? Are you still testing ? When is your scan ?


----------



## fairyy

Jessie: How are you ? How are things at your end ?

Wannabe: Any update for us ? 

Kristi: Is your area dry now ? 

Hope all the moms are doing good and ready for summer. :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi hun. I've had a few rough days but feeling a bit better today. I am hugely bloated and my back is really painful, but all worth it :) I test for the last time on Friday to then call clinic and arrange a date for the scan, but likely end of this month, yay!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fairyy

Yay love seeing pregnant 2-3 on that digi :happydance:
Things looks promising :thumbup: Hope you are relaxed now.

Scan at the end of this month would put you at 8weeks right ? That's a long wait to see the little bean for the very first time.

Btw I love the ticker. :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks :D

It depends how you look at it. It's a 6w scan according to the clinic and us as I know when I conceived to the day. But doctors date you from your last period. Weird, but yeh. So technically it's 6w :) the tickers go by doctors way.


----------



## fairyy

Oh I got it now :dohh:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls! Just checking in. I've been having BD somewhat regularly, and most of the time pulling out, as we decided we would be better in a NTNP situation. It's sad to think I won't have much of a chance anymore, but now I can focus on losing weight before TTC again!!

I've started a diet of sorts, basically adding more fruits and veggies and high protein low carb type thing. So far so good, I ended up back to 140 but after 4 days I'm now at 138 so progress already! More energy too :)


----------



## jessieles

Hey girlies!!

Hope your all ok!

Pickle- hope your feeling better today :hugs: itll fly by until your scan. love your ticker!!:happydance:

Pal- it sounds like you have it all sorted this month! so excited for u!

We managed to bd sneakily haha so this month we have done cd8,10,12,14,15,17. so fingers crossed! bring on the tww!

xxxx


----------



## fairyy

Jessie you have covered your entire fertile window :thumbup: now time to wait for BFP to show up. 

Wannabe, you are doing great by eating healthy and exercising. This will help your body to be TTC ready too ( regulating monthly cycle, cm etc)


----------



## Pickletilly

Ladies, I'm reading confliction on taking paracetamol in first tri. I have a headache and think by morning it will be killer. What do you think, safe to take?


----------



## jessieles

As far as im aware paracetomol is fuine hun, but maybe the others whove had babas will know more than me xx


----------



## mirandaprice

I took the US equivalent to it during first tri, you should be alright pickle


----------



## Dreambaby69

Lovely digi pickle. I think paracetamol is fine if u have to take it.


----------



## fairyy

This is our BD timing for this cycle. Currently at cd19. I think I am in TWW too Jess!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fairyy

Are you feeling better today Kerry ?


----------



## jessieles

now the craziness begins for us pal! argh, i hate the tww!! your bd sessions look fab! fingers crossed for bfps!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: yeaaaaa you all are in the tww let the poas madness commence. Good luck all round x


----------



## fairyy

Natasha post some photos of your kids. Don't have you on FB, so don't get to see much photo update from you.


----------



## Pickletilly

I didn't take any in the end, luckily it went away by morning :) only thing that kills me everyday is my back. It hurts so much :( 

Good luck ladies! And yes definitely in need of baby pics to keep us going!!


----------



## mirandaprice

When do the pee sticks start pal and jessie? ;)

Pickle - glad the headache went away. Could you maybe get a support band to help your back?

Dream - would love to see new pics of your kiddies!


----------



## Pickletilly

Aren't they just for ladies with bumps?
I'm worried, I'm reading bad back pain can suggest oncoming miscarriage :(


----------



## fairyy

Kerry glad that headache went away on its own and you didn't have to take any medicine. Oh dear stop googling those negative things[-X

Miranda, I wanted to test on Father's Day. But now I want to wait till am really late. Because I think I ovulated late this cycle plus progesterone tablet might delay AF too. 

Jessie, when are you planning to test ?


----------



## mirandaprice

In pregnancy a hormone is released that relaxes your muscles - I honestly think it'd just be a coincidence if someone had back pain and miscarried, I don't think it means you're at risk of it because you have back pain.

You can get a support back for the lower back - I know they make them here, so I imagine you have something similar.


----------



## jessieles

pickle- ive read back pain is common in early pregnancy, stop panicking:hugs::hugs: 

I think im only about 5dpo so i wont test probably until 21st, so yes pal on fathers day, omg how lush a fathers day pressie would that be! i gotta be honest tho im done with symptom spotting, most of my positivity has gone, i dread the tww as i dread the disapointment, but thats just me! its hard to stay positive after 21 months!


----------



## fairyy

I know its hard Jessie.:hugs:
But you did great. Your BD timing is perfect. The wait is hard. But its all worth if it ends in BFP and it will. Cheer up hun. 

Honestly in my case I feel this is the real cycle we actually tried (TTC). DH was kind of not on board fully before and I was kind of pushing him. Now he is really into it. :kiss: Even on cd13, I was bit upset about not BDing that night. I told him that we did on cd12 and wanted to do on cd13 too.He said its ok as we did on cd9 and old/dead sperm was released then. So he remembered the cycle days too.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Aww Fairy, it's so nice when OH keeps track of CD isn't it?? &#128525; my OH reminded me my AF is due soon. 

I've been bloated, SO much...I look 6 months pregnant it's ridiculous and I'm surprised nobody has asked what I'm expecting yet...
no matter how good I eat I still am not making the scale go down at all...I'm stuck between 138 and now 142 :( every day it fluctuates those 4lbs. I just have a overall feeling something isn't right...I've also STILL been craving orange juice like CRAZY. 

I wish my body had an owners manual lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickle try not to worry. Ur body is going through a magical and wonderful change now. Everything is moving and expanding to make room for ur lo so something is bound to hurt. Relax and enjoy the miracle hun.
Ladies I will try and put out some pics as soon as I can x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Jessie ur timing is excellent and fairy and Wannabe I've got everything crossed. Good luck ladies x


----------



## Pickletilly

Today is second test day for clinic. So here's the pic to spread some positivity to you girls in tww :dust:

Just waiting for a call back from clinic to arrange my scan. Happy to see the test line (the vertical part of the cross, a - would be neg) is lovely and dark!


I am battling another headache but trying to drown it with water. It's my day off so my back is nice and rested and my bloat disappeared overnight! We were naughty and bd last night even though we read about waiting til scan :/ I'm not cramping or bleeding so I hope my bean is ok.

Update: scan is on Monday 29th and we should see heartbeat!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fairyy

Oh yay lovely BFP Kerry. Thanks for spreading the positivity hun. 

I have not heard about "no BD before scan" but heard that ladies spot sometimes after BD when pregnant in initial weeks may be ...but good that you enjoyed each other and there was no spotting after it.:winkwink:

Enjoy your day off and take plenty of rest :sleep:
Sorry about the headache btw. Ask your doctor about this whether you can take any medicine or not to sooth it.


----------



## fairyy

wannabemomy37 said:


> Aww Fairy, it's so nice when OH keeps track of CD isn't it?? &#128525; my OH reminded me my AF is due soon.
> 
> I've been bloated, SO much...I look 6 months pregnant it's ridiculous and I'm surprised nobody has asked what I'm expecting yet...
> no matter how good I eat I still am not making the scale go down at all...I'm stuck between 138 and now 142 :( every day it fluctuates those 4lbs. I just have a overall feeling something isn't right...I've also STILL been craving orange juice like CRAZY.
> 
> I wish my body had an owners manual lol

Yay nice that they are keeping track of our dates. lol. 

I echo what you said. I wish too that our bodies had owner's manual :haha:
They are confusing at times. How many more pounds you want to shed ?


----------



## mirandaprice

Beautiful test pickle! Scan day is so close, I can't wait!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Beautiful bfp pickle. Next stop scan woot woot


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy, my goal is 125-130. That's what I was at a few years back and since my losses my weight skyrocketed and I even have "unexplained weight gain" on my record :( thyroid is fine, tests come back great...I'm a medical mystery lol.

I might end up adding some supplements to my diet and I've been looking at Advocare and Isagenix meal replacement shakes. Somethings gotta give sooner or later...I'm super short too so I look/feel so much bigger. According to BMI calculators I'm supposed to be 115 lol...that'd be nice but I like my curves ;)


----------



## jessieles

Pal- howa you feeling? any symptoms?

I had my bloods back, anything over 30 means o occured. mine was 49 so thats good. the only thing ive had the last few days is ive been stuck on the loo with lots of bowel movements, but that may mean nothing.

xxx


----------



## fairyy

Hi Jessie. Your blood result is good. Hope to see your BFP in few days. :)

I have has some irritable bowel movements too. I was bloated last week and from yesterday I am cramping. Trying not to symptom spot. My ribs hurt bad sometimes. It started from cd12/13. Don't know why is that pain. May be indigestion/gas.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello lovely ladies. Hope you are all good ? Still waiting for more bfp's pickle love ur bloat pic on ur journal lol. Can't wait for the bump pics


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm still here, cd30 today. Just waiting for AF to make her appearance and get it over with, lol.


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - have you been tested for a possible thyroid issue? It could explain some of the issues you've been having.


----------



## Pickletilly

Dreambaby69 said:


> Hello lovely ladies. Hope you are all good ? Still waiting for more bfp's pickle love ur bloat pic on ur journal lol. Can't wait for the bump pics

Haha! It got worse! Check out this pic :haha:
My stomach is almost flat(ish) again now but I'm sure my sweet pea is still in there! 

Yes come on ladies more bfp's please :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wannabemomy37

I've had my thyroid checked, everything always comes back fine, which is great, but doesn't explain my issues so it's very frustrating. My progesterone and estrogen came back normal too. If I'm so normal why is my body like this? Lol

So I'm still getting over shoulder pain that happened suddenly a few days ago. I have nothing that could describe how/why, and of course Google suggested Ectopic, because apparently there's no other cause for "shoulder tip pain"...shoulder tip defined as where your shoulder ends and arm begins, exactly where mine is. But I highly doubt it's pregnancy at all, let alone ectopic. 

OH mentioned the tons of veins on my Boobies and how they seem bigger/fuller. I agree, but again, doubt pregnancy. 

AF is tricking me with this spotting while having BM but otherwise nothing for last 3 or 4 days now. So annoying!! 

Oh and elevated temp 99.2

My body just acts pregnant 24/7 so I'm waiting to go into labor one random day...seriously, that's gonna be me.


Pickle, you look adorable! Can't wit to watch your bump grow!! &#128525;


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pickle, just looked at your ticker... 


&#127881;&#127880;&#127882;HAPPY 6 WEEKS! ! ! ! ! &#127881;&#127880;&#127882;


----------



## Pickletilly

aw thanks honey! Has your oh been tested? Your body may be just fine


----------



## Dreambaby69

9ice pic pickle and happy 6 weeks x


----------



## wannabemomy37

No he hasnt, and I do think he might have something as, TMI his stuff is awful thick, and I've heard that can mean high viscosity. Apparently I AM fine, so not sure why my lovebugs don't stick. 
One day...right now I'm just focusing on losing weight and excited for our trip to Georgia soon for a week! It'll be nice to get away, that's for sure. 

Oh, BTW we are not doing so well on the pullout method lol but then again BD is few and far between these days :(


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 6 weeks pickle, beautiful bloat bump! When the real one starts showing it'll be so cute!


Wannabe - are you still aiming to officially start ttc in august? If so, maybe you can convince your oh to get tested, just to make sure everything is good to go?


----------



## wannabemomy37

We don't have a set TTC date, but yeah we have an at-home test for him, and he's not opposed to going to the doctors either


----------



## fairyy

Wannabe: What's the situation with AF ? 

Kerry: Love your bloat bump pic on your blog. Your phone and your top are matching.:)
Happy 6 weeks:flower:

Ladies what were your pre BFP symptom if any ?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy, just waiting for AF. Had my typical spotting while having BM (Do any of you girls get that too???) Thought she was coming but nothing yet. No more spotting either, but I'm convinced AF is on her way. 

CD31 today so after tmrw I'm officially "late".

How are you fairy and Jessie doing??


----------



## jessieles

Wannabe- Im ok, af pains started this morn so got a feeling the witch is on her way

xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Noooo Jessie u r still very much in the game please witch stay the f**k away arghhhh


----------



## wannabemomy37

AF got me.

Hopefully she stays away Jessie and Fairy!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

wannabemomy37 said:


> AF got me.
> 
> Hopefully she stays away Jessie and Fairy!!

:hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi anyone heard from lou ? Any theories ? I have a bad feeling about baby but I could be wrong . I hope she and baby are fine. But I don't understand the silence , it doesn't make sense :nope:


----------



## wannabemomy37

I also had/have an overwhelmingly bad feeling about baby and/or her...nothing else makes sense why she'd just disappear like that??!


----------



## fairyy

I didn't get any reply from her either. I have a bad feeling too about the baby. Hope Ciara is fine.

Sorry for AF Wannabe:hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

I googled so much a few months ago..obituaries...nothing...nothing on her or on a baby belonging to her. I wish I knew what happened with her though, cause that was my thought was something happened to the baby or her. :(


----------



## Krissykat1006

Sorry I have been back on lurker status. Willow's First birthday was last week and I was pretty much all over the place. But things are calm again and I am ready to see another batch of BFP's

I can't wait till your next appointment Pickle!

Sorry AF got you Wannabe :(

Stay back vibes for Pal and Jess!!!

Dream, Miranda how those sweet boys doing?


----------



## wannabemomy37

https://www.intelius.com/people/Ciara-Dixon/06qx8aqyjqz

She has everything pretty well hidden, but that same address Fairy has is connected to her, as is Ronald. I can't find anything more without having to pay to access reports, and I already feel stalkerish enough but I'm just so worried :(


----------



## Dreambaby69

Welcome back Kk, we missed you. Willow is 1 already wow . I am sure she had lots of fun . Please wish her a beautiful belated birthday from all of her aunties here xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Sorry about af Wannabe x


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies. :flower:

:cry: af arrived on the weekend. I also had an appt with my obgyn, she said I have 3 cycles left on clomid and then she wants me to have my ovaries drilled, after this i will be on the waiting list for ivf. This all terrified me on Friday and I spent most of the day in a right mess. But after speaking to my mum and hubby, I feel a lot better now.

so the plan is to keep with the clomid for the next 3 cycles, stop opking, stop forcing sex when we arent in the mood and try to relax as i think the stress is going against me. Then we have decided if by Oct I am not preggers we will book a big holiday and hav a break and then come back and prepare for surgery. I am actually feeling quite positive about the future and now i need to accept i will get my bfp but it just may not be straight away!

KK Welcome back!

How are the rest of you all doing?

I agree its very worrying about lou!


xxx


----------



## fairyy

Stay strong Jessie. It will happen soon:hugs:

Kristi: Willow is a picture perfect baby. Can't believe she is already one year old btw. Saw her b'day pics on FB. You did an amazing job organizing the party :thumbup: 

Thanks for the positive vibes !

Wannabe: She didn't even reply to my letter :shrug:
Glad that you did your research to find her whereabouts. What else we can do to know about her ??? 

Natasha: Still waiting for the baby pics hun. 

DD: I loved your new profile pic. It is so beautiful :cloud9:

Kerry: How are you ? Hope you are comfortable and morning sickness isn't hitting you hard. 

Miranda: Hope you and baby James are doing great. He is so cute. I feel like pulling his cheeks every single time you post his pic on FB :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Sorry AF got you wannabe and jessie!

Jessie I think a more relaxed approach will be nice, as long as you get some BD (and it's fun bd ;) ) that you have a shot - no point in stressing about it! I hope this cycle goes better for you!

Pal - When are you due for AF, are you going to test?

I really hope loulou is alright and she's just been too busy to come on here!


----------



## fairyy

Started to spot last night and today AF is here with full force.


----------



## mirandaprice

big :hugs: Pal! I hope AF isn't too hard on you!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Boo AF!! She's finally leaving me...been tricking me last few days...going on vacation with OH until 2nd july, so excited to just RELAX! :) (and hopefully some BD haha)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Stupid witch making the rounds :( When she shows I was always like crap, ok well lets get this on and over with so I can get back to trying LOL

And thank you Pal! It was a lot of fun to organize but I really love doing stuff like that. My mother is artsy and anything I can get crafty on I get really into.


----------



## fairyy

Have fun wannabe:flower:
Nice that AF is leaving you right on time for your vacation :)

Kristi: I hate this stupid :witch:
But I am not a quitter. I am not going to give up until I see those two pink lines on HPT. 

Miranda: I had my cry last night. DH told me not to cry because this is the first cycle of proper TTC. It might take 3 months or 6months but it will happen.


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> Have fun wannabe:flower:
> Nice that AF is leaving you right on time for your vacation :)
> 
> Kristi: I hate this stupid :witch:
> But I am not a quitter. I am not going to give up until I see those two pink lines on HPT.
> 
> Miranda: I had my cry last night. DH told me not to cry because this is the first cycle of proper TTC. It might take 3 months or 6months but it will happen.

:grr: That's right!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 7 weeks pickle x


----------



## Pickletilly

Thank you :) scan on Monday. Nervous and excited. Hope you're all ok, sorry about af ladies :(


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 7 weeks pickle! Can't wait to hear how the scan goes!


----------



## fairyy

Happy 7weeks Kerry! Can't wait for your next update! :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Thank you :) scan on Monday. Nervous and excited. Hope you're all ok, sorry about af ladies :(

I am sure that baby will be nicely snuggled in x


----------



## Krissykat1006

Happy 7 weeks!!!!


----------



## jessieles

Good luck for today Pickle! Cant wait to see your scan pic :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck pickle x


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies. There is no easy way to say this.. I have identical twins on the way! Here are the shots of them together.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## fairyy

What !! Identical twins :baby::baby:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Awesome news Kerry. So happy to hear this. How do you feel now ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:twingirls:
:twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls:
:twingirls:
:twingirls::twingirls::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine:

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOO FREAKING HAPPY AND EXCITED. YEAAAAAAA. HUGE CONGRATULATIONS HUNxx


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks girls. I'm not sure how I feel, I'm still in shock. And scared.


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh wow! A lot exciting and I bet a little scary!

Congrats pickle! The odds of identical twins is so small


----------



## wannabemomy37

Omg pickle, huge congratulations times 2!!! I'm super jealous lol but so incredibly happy for you!! I'm having a blast on vacation, but we only had a chance to BD last night, so cd11, which is perfect timing for starting fertile period I think. I know I shouldn't be thinking of TTC but you know I am lol and we are in Hartwell Georgia and I keep thinking of how cool it'd be to conceive here and name our girl Neveyah Harte &#9825; yes, I know I'm crazy but I just can't help it lol :)

My goodness pickle I'm just so happy for you!!! 

How is everyone else doing? ?


----------



## jessieles

:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::flower::baby::baby:


Sooo happy for you pickle! I hope its sunk in now this morning, love you! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy 8 weeks with the twins, Pickle!!! &#127881;&#127880;&#127881;&#127880;


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 8 weeks pickle!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 8 weeks pickle x


----------



## fairyy

Wannabe: You are so sweet. You are going to be an amazing mom. But for now enjoy the vacation and focus on each other. Don't worry about the cd, fertile time and all...have:sex: and loads of it :winkwink:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Aww, thanks so much sweetie! I'm working on getting a nice tan and swimming and BD for exercise ha! ;)


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks everyone! I'm dated slight behind 8 now but I will be on thurs where my 2 blueberries grow into raspberries :p it makes me laugh as I work in fruit and veg section so I see these fruits everyday


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww pickle and I bet they are little girlies if you go to page 165 , I kinda predicted u will have a girl to keep willow company lol. 

Jessie,Pal and Wannabe u ladies r next x


----------



## fairyy

Do you want girls or boys Kerry ? How about one boy and one girl:oneofeach:
Sorry that is not the option as they are identical twins right. I am with Natasha I think they are girls. 

Wannabe: BD for exercise :haha: good idea :winkwink:
I should then skip exercise on our BD days. Ha ha.

Natasha: Thanks hun. :hugs:
We can't wait to get pregnant :cloud9:


----------



## jessieles

I reckon little girls too :twingirls:

Thanks Dream, i would give anything to be preggers!

Im on cd11 today so startin our eod plan, i think i was kidding myself when i said id relax this month, im still as batty as ever, googling tips, and determined to bd eod. i guess this is how ill be until i get my little bean!


----------



## Pickletilly

No such thing as switching off Jess. The only time I stopped ttc was when I was told it won't work. Still got everything crossed! 

Guys I really don't mind. Healthy and to (almost) term is all I want. I did have a strong feeling it was a girl a few weeks back but now I know it's twins I feel silly lol. I'm betting on boys though, so are all my family which is odd. It's a shame I can't have one of each but I'm still grateful no matter what :)

You ladies will get there. :dust:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie, I think it's just going to happen until we get our beans, like you said. Look at me, one minute I'm "ntnp" the next I'm realizing it's my fertile period, lol. OH really wants to get me preggers too so he's been making sure we BD every night, lol ;) We say more is better, not eod...my obgyn actually said that as well. I did conceive after BDing 12 days in a row, back this time last year &#128525;&#128519; so I know it works!
I'm cd14 today and definitely have ewcm last few days, so I think we have an excellent chance this month fx!

BD totally counts as exercise BTW ;) just be sure to share the work!!


----------



## fairyy

Yes it is so true. Seems we can't relax until we see:bfp:

My previous OBGYN said to BD EOD and plan in that way that we get to BD on "O" day. My current OBGYN said to BD ED. But we are going with EOD. DH wants to follow that and I think it is less stressful plus good to cover a wide window of opportunity. 

Yes Wannabe we should share the work lol 

Jess: It is impossible to relax totally. But try not to get stressed. EOD is perfect hun. 

Kerry: Now you have to think of two names :) 
Have you thought of any ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Gosh is anybody else enjoying this weather as well. It is absolutely glorious now x


----------



## Pickletilly

*keeps hand firmly down*
It's making me feel terrible!! 

But I do hope everyone else is enjoying it :p


----------



## Krissykat1006

Oh Pickle!!! I started crying when I saw the ultrasound....I am so happy for you! A double blessing <3 <3 <3 You better stick around the whole time and keep us updated, I am so excited for you!


----------



## Pickletilly

Aw thanks KK!! Of course I will :) these weeks are flying by. I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## DD80

Pickle!! Omg!!! I'm so happy for you! Identical twins! What a little miracle. (((((Hugs)))) congratulations!!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy 8 weeks, officially!!! &#127880;&#127881;&#127880;&#127881;


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 8 weeks pickle and enjoy ur first mid wife appointment today x


----------



## Dreambaby69

:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::wine::wine::wine::wine::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Happy 4th of July to all my American Ladies x


----------



## Krissykat1006

I keep up with Miranda and Danielle's little ones on FB, but how is your little guy doing Dream?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Fine hun. I have been meaning to put up some pics but hubby is not having it. He doesn't like Facebook or forums in general cos of his family (they are everywhere and can't keep their mouth shut ). And hubby is an extremely private person . So bear with me ladies, I will post as soon as I can x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickle how did ur appointment go? Hope cool ?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hope everyone is doing good. ..we always seem to go quiet from AF to O time, lol hopefully busy BDing ;)


----------



## fairyy

Ha ha Rebecca ;)

Hope you are busy BDing too. Saw your pics on FB. Seems you had an amazing time.


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> Hope everyone is doing good. ..we always seem to go quiet from AF to O time, lol hopefully busy BDing ;)

That's what I always assume lol....forum goes quiet lots of BDing is happening.


----------



## jessieles

Hiya girlies!

dream- i see where oh is coming from, looking forward to seeing a sneaky pic of the little guy!

Hope the american ladies had a great 4th july! :happydance:

I am currently cd17! trying to get as many swimmers as poss haha. weve bd on 6,8,12,13,14,15 and 17 so hopefully covered it! no opking this month tho!

i hope your all having fun bding :winkwink:

xxxxxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Haha, I definitely am in with a chance this month, I'll say that much ;) lol it was a wonderful birthday vacation! I mentioned to OH about the MN Harte and he didn't seem to dislike it, so that's a plus lol. Although he says we'd need to use Columbus as that's where we BD lol! I'm also liking the name Francine nn Frankie for a girl?! Apparently I like F names lol how random


----------



## mirandaprice

I've been stopping in and reading all the updates, but haven't been responding much - just want you ladies to know I'm still around.

Keeping everything crossed for you ladies and sending lots of baby dust.

How are you feeling pickle?

DD, Dream and KK, hope the babies are doing well!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies. Unfortunately mw app was a waste of time. After waiting 20 mins past app time we were told that midwives are in a building down the road not in the docs, even though you book and sign in there! Then we went there, had to wait because we had missed our app waiting elsewhere, and thennnn after the mw taking down all my details, she says that because I live on the other side of the train line in our town, I'm considered a different county and need to book elsewhere! She faxed my details but haven't had a call. So frustrating. Coming up to 9 weeks and should be booking another scan. Grr!


----------



## jessieles

ugh how annoying! talk about them being unorganised! get on the fone and tell them its not good enuf! :growlmad:


----------



## mirandaprice

That's so annoying pickle! You'd think they'd of mentioned all that before you showed


----------



## wannabemomy37

How's everyone doing?


----------



## jessieles

I am cd24 today, no signs or symptoms so god knows!

I had my bloods back today though and my levels r 52 so my strongest egg yet this month! i just hope a swimmer has got ther!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ooh Jessie I sure hope you caught that egg!! :dust:

I'm cd26 today and yesterday I noticed some bloody cm (ib?) We definitely BD a ton during my fertile time but I'm not sure when I ovulated as I wasn't paying attention. According to my app I'm not due for AF for another 7 days, on the 19th or so. . . We'll see!


----------



## fairyy

Loads of :dust::dust: for you two ! 

Nothing much to report here. I am either 2/3dpo.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Fairy! &#9825;


----------



## Pickletilly

good luck ladies! :dust:
I never had IB but I hope that's it for you wannabe :) 
Jess love your rising numbers! 

No change here, just still so queasy every day and struggling to eat dinner. Proper midwife app tomorrow, phew.


----------



## mirandaprice

Time is flying, can't believe you're almost 10 weeks pickle! Hope your appointment goes well!

Lots of baby dust to you wannabe and jessie! When are you two testing?

Sending lots of baby dust to you as well pal!

I'm working on ideas for James birthday, got his invites done and a onsie made for him, just need to think of food and games!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I won't test unless I'm late and have symptoms. I gotta be real with myself that I very well am just being teased once again by my crazy body, so I'm trying to plan for the worst hope for the best... :shrug:

OH is really on board with baby making as it means more BD lol but he knows how much a baby would mean to me... &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

I just hope I'm able to sustain a pregnancy. ..please, oh please...


----------



## fairyy

Wow Miranda can't believe James turns one in August! I am sure his 1st b'day is going to be a success :)

Kerry: Looking forward for your update tomorrow. Hope tomorrow is a better day and not like last time. 

Wannabe: Good to know that DH understands how much you want a baby. Now that you two are into it, I am sure it will happen soon. Who knows you might be pregnant now :)

Hope you all are doing good. I miss Ciara btw.


----------



## wannabemomy37

I miss Ciara too! :(

I feel nauseous tonight, very suddenly. 5 days till AF or BFP!


----------



## fairyy

Kerry, what's the update ?

Wannabe: Fingers crossed hun.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks...I've got major pms attitude today and short fuse today so pretty sure I can expect AF...


----------



## fairyy

I hope it's not AF. Do you have any HPT at home ?


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'd have to check. I think I have a few, but I'm not getting my hopes up. Trying not to anyway but we know how that goes.

I've been getting random waves of nausea...and lots of creamy, sometimes stretchy cm. Weird.


----------



## fairyy

Strectchy cm at this point is weird. 

My FRER is expiring this month. Can it be used after the expiry date or it is not reliable past expiration date ??? I am not a POAS addict after months of disappointments. So my tests just sit in the cabinet and expire.


----------



## Pickletilly

Hey girls. Midwife appointment went well, but she says now I can go back to my local one lol confusing but helpful. She said I will see a consultant a lot instead of a midwife due to high risk, and that I will most likely have a scan every 4 weeks or even more frequent than that. I have my 12 week scan booked for 28th July :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pickle that's exciting you will get lots of pics of them! ;)
&#127880;&#127880;&#127880;Happy 10 weeks!!!! &#127882;&#127881;&#127882;

Fairy, I think I'd still use them but just be aware they might not be as sensitive still. I'm sure a positive would still be positive but I'd guess you'd have more of a chance to have evaps or false negatives maybe?

Yeah, I'm confused about my cm...usually I dry up before AF but knowing me anything is possible. ..lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 10 weeks pickle! Only two weeks until your next scan!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Reasons why I'd get nausea a week before af? And what seems like IB?

I think I'm pregnant!


----------



## fairyy

Are you hun ??? 
Did you take a test ?


----------



## fairyy

Yay Kerry you will get to see them more often then:cloud9:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Bfn with smu...I'll have to get more tests in a few days if still nothing.

Still have tons of watery/creamy CM and feel nauseated on/off very randomly. 

CD 31 today...


----------



## fairyy

Fingers crossed for no AF Wannabe!


----------



## DD80

Pickle! 10 weeks already! Feeling queasy? I'm sorry. 

Wannabe - hope it's good news!

Fairyy - you're back in the game! Fantastic! Good luck, my dear!

Jessie- I hope you are well!


----------



## Pickletilly

Yes DD, very! But I found heartbeats on my Doppler so I feel a tad happier! How far along are you?


----------



## fairyy

Thanks DD :)
How are you ?

Natasha: Where are you ??? It's been so long since your last post. Hope your are ok.


----------



## wannabemomy37

CBD says Not Pregnant, and noticed some faint spotting, so just waiting on AF to fully come...


----------



## Pickletilly

I'm sorry wannabe. :hug:
I really think your other half needs to get checked out, you could be torturing yourself every month over something fixable!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Pickle, I'll have to discuss that with him again cuz it's been way too long!!

I'm now on cd34, brown cm/spotting left completely. No obvious signs of AF. I'm getting pimples and now a cold sore too, which is odd. Sometimes I think AF for sure, but then it hasn't yet continued :shrug: I'm just super confused cuz I feel different 

Would an opk always have a 2nd line? To detect hcg does it need to be as dark as control? I ran out of hpt but have loads of ic opks so figured I'd try it, and it's a decent line, although not considered positive?


----------



## Pickletilly

I wouldn't use opks hun, sometimes I'd have a good line all month. LH and HCG are similar, but LH can be present in your body at all times. Pg tests are also more sensitive than an opk, so a hpt would pick up a positive before an opk would. Don't stress yourself out.


----------



## wannabemomy37

I need to go grocery shopping tonight so I will be sure to pick up a few hpts! Too bad I don't have any more ICs.


----------



## fairyy

Hope you get the answer soon. Long cycles are no fun when TTC. Yes get to the store and buy the HPT.:hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

So, I swear I see something there, but it's probably a ghost line. I asked OH to look and he won't believe anything till there's an obvious line. I'm just waiting for AF or 2 more days to test...I feel so nauseated and different but who knows, prob just another wacky cycle for me...


----------



## fairyy

Did you test with First Response ? Post the pic.


----------



## wannabemomy37

No, it was a walmart 88 cents one. I'm not sure it would show in a pic and I don't really want to obsess...I'd only really believe it if it's a dark line too, actually, cuz of my previous losses.


----------



## fairyy

If no AF by Friday then I would suggest take a FRER then.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Not sure if AF here or what...having dark brown stringy discharge that could be pre af but it's not a flow or anything yet? Confused. 
In bed before 8pm tonight, exhausted! !


----------



## fairyy

Wait till tomorrow night to see if it is AF or just spotting.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Well I'm officially out! I would say today is cd1, cuz I woke up to full blown af! :(


----------



## fairyy

Sorry Wannabe :hugs:
Are you going to start TTC from August ? Use opk and temp to know your cycles and follow the fertile signs. You will get to know your pattern in three/four months of doing that. Then you can get a better picture of when to expect AF or BFP. :dust:


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'll have to sit down and discuss with OH what our next steps should be...I'm thinking I got ovulation down for the most part, and it's been almost 18 months now, so I'm thinking fertility docs would be next step to go...

How are you doing, Fairy?
Where's everyone else? Doing ok??


----------



## fairyy

Hope everyone is ok! 

Wannabe: I think that is good idea to go for fertility testing. 

I am doing good. My cycles are getting longer since we started TTC from May mid. Day 31 today. AF due on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Where did everyone go??

Any BFPs??


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm still lurking,keeping everything crossed for some more bfps!

Hope you all are well!


----------



## fairyy

No BFP here. Hope we get some in August.


----------



## DD80

Pickle - I'm doing well! Charlie is 4 months on Monday. He's growing like a weed. How did your 12 week scan go? Pics?

Wannabe - I agree - time for a fertility doc for both of you. It could be something simple. Hopefully, it is.


----------



## Pickletilly

I can't believe that DD! I lost track. 
Here's one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pickletilly

Second bub
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mirandaprice

Wow you're almost officially in 2nd tri pickle! Beautiful scans!


----------



## fairyy

Lovely scan pics Kerry :baby::baby:


----------



## Krissykat1006

beautiful scans!! How are you feeling?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Beautiful scans!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks ladies! Still feeling rather crap, KK. I haven't been sick in a couple of days so that's good at least. 

How are you all? And the kiddies? What cd are our ttc'ers on? Am I the only bump grower now? I wonder how Lou is and if we will ever know :(


----------



## mirandaprice

I tried messaging someone on facebook that *might* be her daughter, but no response...and that was a few month ago. I hope she's okay.


James is going to be a year old on Saturday! He's got 5 teeth, he army crawls instead of crawls, and he furniture surfs, but is too afraid to take steps without holding anything. I've been busy getting things ready for his birthday party this weekend, I'm hoping for good weather!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm on cd14 today, so been bust with :sex: lol

Happy Birthday to James omg 1 already?! That flew by! He's such a cutie!

Yep Jessie I believe you're our only preggers one. Are you finding out the sex? That time is coming up fast!!


----------



## DD80

I can't believe James is a year old either! My how time flies!! Happy birthday James!

So still no word from Lou? So sad. :-( I keep hoping. Miranda - sometimes things go to people's "other" boxes and are lost for an eternity. I wish we could find an email or something.

Pickle your scans are gorgeous!! Are you showing much?


----------



## fairyy

Yes Kerry you are the only bump grower :flower:
Glad that you haven't been sick. Hope this phase continues and you feel better and not crapy. 

Miranda, your James is so adorable. Good wishes for his first b'day :cloud9:

DD: I never got any reply any reply to my letter I sent to Lou months back. :shrug: We can just hope and pray that she is ok

Now where is Natasha gone !!!

Wannabe: :dust: for this cycle. Keep that :sex: going on :winkwink:

I am on cd11. Waiting for my fertile period. I am ovulating little late from last two cycles. I believe it is because we have started TTCing actively ! We will start :sex: from this weekend.


----------



## Pickletilly

Miranda that's shocking, he was in your belly just the other day!! Hope he has a lovely first birthday :) 

Wannabe, I think you mean me ;) we will find out yes. A little while away yet but will be happy to be in second tri next week! Good luck with your cycle. 

Fairyy thank you, I hope this is your lucky month :) 

DD thanks! I think I am yes though it's always a bit smaller in the morning. I definitely filled out yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mirandaprice

He'll be one tomorrow! So hard to believe. He started walking Tuesday!


Happy 13 weeks pickle! Lovely start to your bump!


DD, there wasn't even an option to add her as a friend, otherwise I would of tried that and add a note to the request, It probably is in the "other" folder. I wish loulou would pop back in just so we know she's alright.

Babydust and everything crossed for both pal and wannabe for this cycle!

Jessie - what dpo are you? Everything crossed and babydust for you as well!


----------



## fairyy

That's a teeny tiny bump :flower:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oops Pickle, I def meant you!! Well that's super exciting! Your bump looks adorable! 

Jessie, how are you? What cd are you on??

Fairy, yay for :sex: time! Lol remember you wanna dtd before ovulation so the spermies are there waiting! ;)

Where is Natasha? ?


----------



## fairyy

I am wondering about the same thing. Where is Natasha ?

Wannabe: I am ovulating late from last two cycles. I don't want to strart early and stop early. That's why waiting. Just planning and mixing strategies to catch the eggie. :) Hopefully one day I will be successful :haha:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy, one day we will both be lucky :hugs:


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls :wave:

Sorry i havent posted in ages.

This has been a diff cycle for me haha, we decided that we were struggling with putting pressure on ourselves to bd, so i spoke to dh about using syringes to home inseminate instead. This has actually been one of the least stressful cycles of all 23! we have relaxed and just inseminated and had fun instead. also this enabled me to push the semen right close to the cervix. so we did this on cd 7,8,9,10,12,13,14,15 and 17. Today i got my progesterone results which over the last 4 cycles have been 35,40,50 and 45. This cycles was 128!! im assuming ive released more than 1 egg. but now im on cd23 so 5 days until testing.


Anyways enough about me


Pickle- loving the bump pics, and i love recieveing the scan pics too :happydance:i hope youve managed to feel better over the weekend.

Pal- hows your fertile time going?

Wanabe- have you managed to get lots of bd in?

Miranda- I cannot believe James is going to be 1!! The time is flying by!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jessie - is there a specific way to home inseminate? I haven't really heard of that, I've always joked with OH about that though because he always wants sex and I need to be in the mood for it, so I always joke for him to save his semen lol

We were doing great with BD but then slacked off...hopefully we got our chances in...we BD on days 6-10, 13, 15 and 18. Today is cd19 and according to my app it's o day, but I'm sure I already od around the 11 or 12th day.

We now have met another couple to chat with, and they are also TTC so it would be amazing if we can get pregnant at the same time!


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 14 weeks pickle!

Hope all you ladies are doing well


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy 14 weeks Pickle!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks hehe :)
:dust:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Have you announced it to the family and friends yet!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Exactly 7 days from AF today and I had what I thought was the beginning of AF; bright red. It only happened that once, and Saturday I was in bed all day with cramps/pinching pains on left ovary. My conclusion is either a cyst popped or a babe implanted!


----------



## mirandaprice

Fxd it's a sticky baby!


----------



## fairyy

That sounds interesting Wannabe. Can't wait for your update in a week.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy 15 weeks, Pickle!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 15 weeks pickle! (Your pregnancy seems to be flying by)


----------



## mirandaprice

Dream - hope all is okay with you, havn't heard from you in a while!

Hope all you ladies are well!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Updating to say I'm def out this month. Not sure what that spotting was about? I guess another cyst? 

Onwards and upwards! I have officially decided to go Gluten Free along with my healthy eating, so hopefully I will gain energy and lose the belly. Apparently I look bloated enough to be questioned if I'm pregnant...so I'm def hopping back on the weightloss bandwagon ! 

This AF woke me up from cramps. Ugh!


----------



## mirandaprice

Big :hugs:

Hope the cramps ease up!


----------



## Pickletilly

Sorry to hear that wannabe :hug:

Miranda I can't believe how quick it's going. Unfortunately it hasn't been pleasant for me so far but hoping I can have a happier second tri. They pushed my 16w scan back a week so will be holding on a bit longer :(


----------



## Pickletilly

Bumpin' it up a notch after a weekend of food!
Seems crazy that I read singleton pregnancies sometimes aren't even showing at this point.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mirandaprice

I love your bump pickle!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Cute bump!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy 16 weeks Pickle!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 16 weeks pickle!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## DD80

Pickle you look gorgeous!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy 17 weeks, Pickle! How's everything going? 

How is everyone else??

I got into a car accident last week so I've been stressed and depressed...not much BD for us. Just glad I didn't get hurt...


----------



## Pickletilly

Oh no wannabe hope you're ok! :hugs:

Everything is good, I am gradually feeling better and my belly is growing for sure! Had our scan today after seeing a consultant yesterday (so many appointments!) and will have scans every two weeks now until 24 weeks, plus consultant and midwife appointments so we will be very busy! 

We can now reveal that the twins are pink! :twingirls:

Hope everyone is ok, it's gone pretty silent here.


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hi: Hello Ladies. Sorry I have been Mia :blush:. I had a lot to deal with but everything is sorted now phew so I obviously missed a lot so I will try and catch up later. 

Any news from lou ? 

DD how r u and ur lil man? 

Sorry Wannabe for the accident, hope you are k ?

Pal hun how r u ?

Kk and Miranda how r u ladies ? Hope you ladies are k? How r the babies ? Hope they are k ?

Pickle sweety how r u? 2 lil ladies ...... I knew it yeaaaaaaaa :happydance:. Congratulations sweety 

Jessie how r u ? Hope k ? 

Afm I am cool. Going back to work in 4 weeks and dreading it
DD started nursery :happydance: and Ds is standing and cruising while holding furniture lol. Proud mama haha. 
I will try and catch up on the pages so that I will know what you ladies have been up to x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yay for 2 princesses!! Congratulations!


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 17 weeks pickle, congrats on girls!

Oh no wannabe, glad you're okay.

Glad all okay dream, was starting to worry you hadn't been on.

James and I are good, we've been working on cutting back nursing and it's going really well!


----------



## DD80

Pickle - happy 17 weeks!!

Dream - we are doing ok. I think Charlie is teething. Thought it was allergies because of a little cough, but not much sleep today along with the cough, the drool, rubbing his face, and just now waking up and wailing, I think we might cut a tooth soon. I hope so for his sake. 
Miranda - your little guy sure is cute!


----------



## mirandaprice

Teething is the absolute worst - hopefully he cuts a tooth soon for some relief!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi ladies 

Miranda how is the cut back going ? Hope not too hard on either of you ?

Awwwww bless, dd hopefully he will cut it soon x

Happy 17 weeks pickle x


----------



## mirandaprice

It's going really good. I only nurse right before bed and when he wakes up around 5 am. (if he wakes before I don't nurse) He's taking a bottle with breast milk I have stored really well now, and more often. He went all Sunday through Monday morning without nursing and did really well too!


How are your two? You'll have a one year old in a few short months!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea that's good to hear Miranda. Thumbs up to you for sticking to breastfeeding up to date . Good that cutting down is going so well . Yea I know right 1 yr in 3 months , can you believe it ? Are you planning on having another if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mirandaprice

I do want another, and if I could I'd start trying soon, but I just started school back up so money is too tight right now. I'm hoping within the next year to start trying for another. Do you like the age gap with your two?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea. If i had him sooner I think I would have pulled all my hair out lol. Good for you going back to school. Definitely have one when you feel ready x


----------



## fairyy

Hello ladies. 

Wannabe: Hope you are ok. Got worried to know about your accident. 

Natasha: Welcome back. Your babies are doing great. :)
Missed you.

Kerry: Congrats for being on team pink.:happydance::happydance:

DD, Miranda, Kristi: Your babies are so cute. Love seeing their photos and videos on FB.

Jess: Hope you are enjoying some stress free time.

AFM: I couldn't deal with stress of TTC though DH is fully on board. Its only been 3months of proper TTC with him on board. But it was too much for me as I was kind of TTC since 2013 without letting him know about fertile time and all. So started NTNP fully this cycle and I was amazed by how relax I am. Actually enjoying sex now and time together with DH. No need to reach the lube.:haha:

So I am not checking bnb much but from time to time. Trying to stay away from TTC related things. I will pop up once in a while. :hugs:


----------



## DD80

Great fairyy!!! That's the way to do it. Have fun!


----------



## mirandaprice

Glad you're feeling more relaxed Pal! I hope it's not too much longer for you, and I totally get staying away from BNB


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi

It's been really quiet lately, hope everyone is k? 

Where is Jessie?

DD ,Miranda and Kk hope u and lo's are k ?
Pickle happy 19 weeks tomorrow , ur pregnancy is flying by. 
Pal and Wannabe hope you are both k?


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm here, just quiet. I keep checking in but trying not to stress about ttc cuz here I am again wondering if I'm pregnant. It's exhausting month after month!
I have high stress levels especially after the accident and also a different job position so I just feel uncomfortable in my own body lately...Awful feeling. 
Again spotting only once after a BM 2 days ago. I'm now cd25. Last night I had such a craving for chocolate that I had to ask OH to pick me up a snickers on his way home lol.


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi guys. Thanks dream :) it really is. Everyone keeps talking about 90-something days til Xmas and it reminds me how little time there is as babies could decide they want to make an appearance for Santa if they really wanted to! Hopefully not as they would be tiny but you just don't know with twins. Usually a first pregnancy goes overdue, so it's weird to have the opposite frame of mind. 

Hope everyone is well, very quiet here.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy 19 weeks Pickle!! Your bump is too cute!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Hi guys. Thanks dream :) it really is. Everyone keeps talking about 90-something days til Xmas and it reminds me how little time there is as babies could decide they want to make an appearance for Santa if they really wanted to! Hopefully not as they would be tiny but you just don't know with twins. Usually a first pregnancy goes overdue, so it's weird to have the opposite frame of mind.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, very quiet here.

Oh my! Pickle what a cute bump x


----------



## jessieles

Hey girlies!

I am still here, i do nose now and agen, this forum is very quiet on the ttc front now tho!

I have finished clomid now, so now waiting for my lap and dye, which should be within the next 2 months. Other than that I am trying to just get on with day to day life. Emotions all over the shop, one minute I wanna stop ttc, the next i wanna focus on it!

Pickle- love your bump!!

Hope everyone else is ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww jessie u look absolutely fab. Love the profile pic . Hopefully u catch that eggy this cycle and won't need the lap and dye. Good luck xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 19 weeks pickle! You have such a cute bump!

Wannabe - hope the stress levels go down for you soon, car accidents are awful


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks ladies! :) 

Jess (and others too) don't forget that even though some of us have babies and bumps, we are still here for you. I hope that we aren't a bad reminder of what you haven't got, but a good reminder that our dreams are reachable and everyone in this group will one day feel complete. It's achievable, we all just have very different journies, with some longer than others. And we love you girl :) never give up xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awww pickle that was well written. I echo what pickle said. We are here for all of u ladies x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Just updating with symptoms for fun :)

I've been having super sore nipples and outer sides of boobs are sore, and an abnormal increase in cm (white/yellow, creamy yet stretchy)

I'm CD29 today so just hoping for the best...! AF due tmrw or up to Cd32 to still be considered normal for me. I can't remember complaining of such sore nipples before tho?? OH can't touch them without me wincing!

How are you ladies doing??


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - has AF shown, if not, when do you plan to test?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Nope!! :)

I still have yellow tinted cm and super sore nipples/boobs

I'll prob wait to test, but I am def starting to want to


----------



## wannabemomy37

645pm and I got a clear bfp with super diluted pee!!! Freaking out!! Can't wait to tell OH!!!! :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

I think I attached the pic??

I still feel like AF might show, seeing as I've had chemicals before, but isn't that a strong line for diluted pee?? (It was nearly clear!!)

Is it possible it's a false positive??

How should I tell OH?? He comes home in about 2 hours, and I told him I have a huge surprise for him!

I'm seriously freaking out, yet it doesn't surprise me because boobs have been SUPER sore, hard nipples constantly, and yellow stringy cm/discharge for about a week now.

Time to really start eating healthy...can I diet while pregnant?
 



Attached Files:







20150922_185801-1.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Krissykat1006

That is awesome, fingers crossed for a sticky bean!!! <3


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Krissy!!! I have a good feeling!! :) can't stop smiling lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

Omg Wanabe that is a super freaking bfp :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::thumbup: Huge Congratulations. U did it sweety xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks so much Dream!! :)


----------



## mirandaprice

omg yay! I'm so excited for you wannabe!

That's a pretty good line, I have everything crossed for you that it remains a sticky bfp!


----------



## Pickletilly

Congrats wannabe!! Great news! :dance:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks loves!! I'm so excited!!! Just made my confirmation appt for next Tuesday! OH is finally really showing that he's excited, after he made me retest in front of him and I got 3 bfps on only hour holds, he still wants to get a digital lol 
Today he's telling me we should really talk names and when should we tell people, daycare options lol omg were thrilled!!
The receptionist said I'd be 5 weeks since my lmp was 8.23 but I think closer to 4. We'll soon find out!


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am really happy for you Wannabe . Please post pics of all ur bfp's to quench our poas cravings lol especially the digi. Omg huge Congratulations once again hun xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

This was from 9/23 at like 9pm. OH says "ohhh yeah, that's a 2nd line!!" Lol

We told our parents last night, they were totally shocked but hopefully happy too.
 



Attached Files:







20150925_061308-1.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awww that is a beautiful 2nd line Woohoo x


----------



## mirandaprice

That's darker then the control!


----------



## fairyy

Wow Rebecca:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Super happy for you. The test line is even darker than the control line. :thumbup: lovely :happydance: yayyyy

How do you feel ?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yes I was shocked to see how dark it is!! :cloud9:

I'm ok. Just been having headaches yesterday and today, which then makes my tummy hurt. I got sick yesterday but I think it's cuz of the migraine. 
I still get pinches and cramps and feel wet like AF will show. It's so strange not having af lol!

Ugh these headaches tho...I gotta ask my doc on Tues what I can take for them cuz I resorted to tylenol yesterday but that didn't even help. I also cut out caffeine so I'm sure that doesn't help so I will ask about continuing my morning cup, I just don't wanna mess anything up!!


----------



## mirandaprice

You can have up to a certain amount of caffiene still that's considered safe. My dr even recommended drinking coke to help with my morning sickness

If you just cut caffiene out though that could be causing the headaches...in a few days if that's what's causing them they'll go away.

Again, so happy for you!


----------



## Krissykat1006

loooove it!!


----------



## Pickletilly

I survived first tri headaches (daily) by drinking a tonne of water. Sometimes it would take 3 days to shift it but the one time I did give in to painkillers they didn't even work. You can still have caffeine just limit yourself, and don't forget it's also in chocolate etc.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Good to know, Pickle!! Thanks!! 
I've been drinking a lot of water, but prob still not enough. Today I keep falling back to sleep, ahh!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hey Wanabe , how are you feeling today ?

Pickle how are the Twinnies?

Jessie and pal hope you ladies are k ?

DD,Miranda and Kk hope u and babies r cool x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi Dream, I'm doing ok, just SUPER exhausted lol its crazy!!! Slept the majority of the day yesterday and feel like I could again today, but telling my grandparents, aunt, and brother today!! So much for waiting till 12 weeks lol...

I think I'm 5 weeks today! Woohoo!


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 5 week wannabe!

I'm doing alright, dream. Swamped with school and work now...James is really becoming such a character!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi dream :) twins are fine, feeling movement pretty much all day since last week instead of just the odd few kicks in the evening. Righty went crazy after I ate a mild curry! She was constantly kicking for over an hour, I don't think she liked it :( I was worried, I even drank milk to try to calm her down lol. I'm in a lot of discomfort with my pelvis, uterus etc. And my ribs on the right side (she's higher). Not fun.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww bless. She probably wasn't in the mood for curry lol. Glad you are getting the constant movement now. I can't believe u r 20 weeks already. Sorry about ur pelvis hun, just try and sit and put ur feet up as much as you can x


----------



## Krissykat1006

Mmm Curry...

We are doing good, Willow is getting so big she is babbling non stop we got about 5 solid words. She's a character. 
 



Attached Files:







soso9resize.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks dream, it's flying. When they're both having a dance it's a bit crazy! How's your little one?

KK willow is so gorgeous! Your photos are lovely


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh my! Willow is gorgeous x
He is fine, thanks for asking pickle x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Isn't it too early for morning sickness? :( ugh. I wake up feeling disgusting and yesterday I got sick. So far just extremely nauseous this morning. 9 months is a long time to feel this awful! Lol

Doc confirmed pregnancy, just by hpt no blood test, and I didn't even see the doctor. I was hoping to ask lots of questions but nope :(

My first prenatal appt is scheduled for October 28th we will get to see Lil babe with heartbeat!! :cloud9:


----------



## mirandaprice

It really depends on the person and how sensitive they are to hormones, I got sick right on 6 weeks, but I've heard of ladies getting sick sooner! 

If it gets really bad don't be afraid to ask your OB for some sort of nausea medication!

Less then a month until you get to see your baby!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? Hope k? Well it's official, I go back to work on Monday after 10 months of maternity and I am dreading it lol. Oh well all good things must come to an end. Jessie and pal hope you lovely ladies are k ?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Did you lovely ladies have cramping in the beginning of pregnancy? It comes and goes, and I notice if I pee it alleviates some discomfort, or pass gas...so maybe it's normal? 
When do cramps become concerning??


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 21 weeks pickle!

Good luck going back to work dream, I so wish I had 10 months maternity leave!

Wannabe - cramping can be totally normal. It's the uterus stretching and getting ready for baby. The only concern is if you start bleeding (which hopefully won't happen)

Hope everyone else is well, I have three tests next week so will be plenty busy studying!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Miranda. No spotting so far! I keep getting sick, and still have my sore nips and extreme exhaustion so it helps remind me something is going on in there :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 21 weeks pickle x
Wannabe just like Miranda said cramping is absolutely normal . Only worry when it is accompanied by red blood. U r fine hun, just enjoy baby snuggling in x


----------



## wannabemomy37

6 weeks today!!

Morning sickness at its strongest today, unfortunately. Baby does NOT like chicken noodle soup. We shall stick with plain noodle soup...stocked up on bagels, crackers, chips, ginger ale...I'm just gonna have to focus on keeping foods down, and rely on the vitamins to give me the nutrients while this sickness is like this. Ugh. 

How are you lovelies doing?


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 6 weeks! Hope the nausea doesn't last too long for you!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Go to wal mart, target, CVS, ect.... and get seabands. They helped me with the nausea the first couple trimesters.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 6 weeks Wanabe :happydance:. I hope the nausea ease for u soon x
Thanks Miranda. I really feel for u ladies in the US, 6 weeks right ? Yikes!!!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls!

Kristi, I do plan on picking up Seabands...and preggie pops. 

It feels like I can't eat anything without getting sick :( I'm going to keep an eye on foods that stay down...I'll mention it at my prenatal visit too that it's really bad..

I keep telling OH "9 months is a long time to feel this yucky!!" :(
Ginger ale is the only fluid that stays down so far...oy.


----------



## mirandaprice

Try plain foods like Apple sauce or potato...I used to eat apple sauce mixed with ginger. 

If it remains bad and nothing else seems to work you can always ask about nausea medication. I was on anti nausea medication from 6 weeks until 17 weeks...my nausea never fully went away but it became more manageable at that point. (The majority of woman the nausea tapers off between 9-14 weeks)


----------



## mirandaprice

Dream - how has being back to work been?

Hope all you ladies are well!

I have three exams this week starting tomorrow so I have a lot of studying to do


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh my! Good luck in ur exams Miranda. First day wasn't that bad actually but I am glad that it is over hehe.


----------



## DD80

Congratulations wannabe!! I'm late, as usual, but so excited for you and hubby! I'm sorry about the nausea. It supposedly peaks at 9/10 weeks. I had hyperemesis, so mine was bad and lasted for quite sometime, but not the whole pregnancy. Like Miranda said, don't be afraid to ask for some meds. 

Pickle! You are 22/23 weeks already?!? Wow! I loved reading your updates!

Jessie - nice to see an update from you! I wish you so many good things. You deserve it. 

Charlie is doing ok - just turned 6 months this past Saturday. He's a real card with an infectious smile.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks so much DD!! :)
Yeah the nausea is awful, and actual vomiting almost every day so def gonna ask the doctor at my appt on the 26th...I've actually lost a couple pounds too cuz it's so hard to eat anything these days :(


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 22 weeks pickle!

Wannabe - sorry the nausea is so bad. It's so hard to give suggestions on what can help since it varies person to person- but off hand things that are supposed to help with nausea would be ginger, peppermint, and plain carbs like toast, pretzels, saltine crackers, etc. My ob even recommended soda (specifically coke) as a way to ease nausea


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 22 weeks pickle 
Hope ur nausea eases off soon Wanabe 
How are ur exams going Miranda? Hope not too difficult.
Hey DD. How are you and the little fella. 6 months already..wow. Kisses to him.
Pal and Jessie hope you ladies are k ?
Kk how are you my lovely ?


----------



## mirandaprice

I did really good on the first exam and I think on the third but the 2nd I didn't review for since I thought I knew most of it and I wish I had reviewed.

How are you dream? How's your first week of work gone?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww I am sure you are going to smash all 3 of ur exams hun. Well I am fine hun and first week has gone surprisingly well so I can't complain lol.


----------



## wannabemomy37

How's everyone doing???

Jessie and Pal, what cd are you on? How are you girls doing with TTC?

Pickle, how's the pregnancy going?? Happy 22 weeks! Hope those girls are doing well!

Hope all the little ones are doing good, along with their mamas! 

Today I'm doing well! First day that I haven't gotten sick yet! I got some Ensure drinks and had one for breakfast today...I think that helped!! I'm super sleepy but that's normal for me anyways lol
I've been taking belly pics at 5 weeks and I was sucking in so it hid any extra non-baby related fat lol but now at 7 weeks I'm starting to find it harder to suck in my tummy!! And my boobs are so full and sore! 
Can't wait till the 26th...lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 7 weeks wannabe! 

The 26th is right around the corner! Glad you were spared sickness today!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi Wanabe. Glad you had no sickness today .
I am fine, just busy with work. 
Hope everyone else is good?


----------



## DD80

Dream thank you. How is being back to work? It must be hard after 10 months home with your little one. Every day I stare at pictures of my little guy at least once. Happiest time of day is walking through that door. 

Wannabe - the sea sickness bands can help too. They put pressure on the acupressure spot - but you don't need them to do it. Google it. I hope you feel better soon. 

Pickle- how are you?!?
Jess- what's new?!?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea I feel u on that DD. As soon as I put the key in the door , I hear my dd scream "mummy " . I feel complete. 
I am glad you and your ds are doing well DD.


----------



## jessieles

Hey girls!!

Wannabe :happydance: congrats...very pleased for you!!

Pickle- loving your pics on your blog!

Glad everyone else is doing well :flower:


Afm- im plodding along, everyday is an emotional rollercoaster! Just waiting for a Lap and Dye now, hopefully in December.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi Jessie. Good to hear from you. Hoping to get a bfp from u soon hun fxd xx

How is everyone else ? Hope k ?

Pregger ladies any scans of lo's?

Ttc ladies any poas to look at?

Mama's any recent pics of babas?

Halloween....... Any special plans for Halloween ladies?

It's awfully quiet here now.


----------



## mirandaprice

I've been swamped with school the last few weeks. Been trying to peak in, but between James and studying not a lot of time.

James is well, his personality is getting quite amazing :)

I'll try and post some pics later 

How are you dream?


----------



## Pickletilly

The twins have been so awkward every single scan since 12 weeks! No great pics at all, if any. I had a whole scrap book planned for scan pics as this might be my only pregnancy :( Shame.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Aww Pickle! Well, they are showing personality in the womb then lol 

Happy 24 weeks!! That went so fast it seems!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 24 weeks pickle! Sorry the girls arn't cooperating for you much!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Had our first ultrasound this morning! Baby is a healthy little dinosaur measuring 2 days ahead!! :) heartbeat is 165bpm and he/she was flapping their arms and daddy saw fingers (mommy missed it!)

Then we went out to lunch, came home, went for a walk at the first place we had our date and he proposed to me!!! 

Couldn't have been a better day!!! :)

Feeling sick, lower back hurts, and just exhausted but super ecstatic! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20151026_144603-1-1.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> Had our first ultrasound this morning! Baby is a healthy little dinosaur measuring 2 days ahead!! :) heartbeat is 165bpm and he/she was flapping their arms and daddy saw fingers (mommy missed it!)
> 
> Then we went out to lunch, came home, went for a walk at the first place we had our date and he proposed to me!!!
> 
> Couldn't have been a better day!!! :)
> 
> Feeling sick, lower back hurts, and just exhausted but super ecstatic! :cloud9:

Congrats, you are all set for a beautiful family!


----------



## Dreambaby69

wannabemomy37 said:


> Had our first ultrasound this morning! Baby is a healthy little dinosaur measuring 2 days ahead!! :) heartbeat is 165bpm and he/she was flapping their arms and daddy saw fingers (mommy missed it!)
> 
> Then we went out to lunch, came home, went for a walk at the first place we had our date and he proposed to me!!!
> 
> Couldn't have been a better day!!! :)
> 
> 
> Feeling sick, lower back hurts, and just exhausted but super ecstatic! :cloud9:



Oh my goodness congratulations hun. Wow u must be over the moon right now. I am super happy for you right now. All those bfns are a distant memory now. Super congrats all round. Glad baby is healthy and ahead x


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats wannabe! What a great day!

Happy 9 weeks!

Happy 25 weeks to you Pickle incase I don't come on in the next few days!

James is doing well, getting big and being such a smart little boy! 

Hope everyone else is well! KK, Dream, DD - hope your little ones are well!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls, I've def come a long way but loving this journey now!! :) it really is "worth the wait" :cloud9:


----------



## DD80

Awesome wannabe! Those moments are what make life worth living!!

Pickle! 25 weeks! I can't believe we are going to have a set of twins here! 

Charlie will be 7 months in a few days... Time flies! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hey ladies! Just Checking in...

Hope everyone is well??

I've been up and down, but mostly good days since taking Diclegis for nausea/vomiting. Yesterday I had an awful migraine with vomiting but other than that I've had some pretty good days, actually. Can't complain too much!

Gotta find a new appt tho as our landlord is not resigning the lease. We have 2 weeks to get out and moved...oy. always something! 
Oh, and court date from my Aug 27th accident is on Dec 1st. Ugh. The drama never ends, I tell ya! Haha


----------



## mirandaprice

I can't believe you're already 10 weeks wannabe! You'll be out of first tri so soon!

And Pickle, you're almost 26 weeks, wow!


Happy 7 months to Little Charlie, DD!

Hope everyone is well!

James is FINALLY sttn! Last night he went from 8pm until 6am, then back asleep until 7am!

Apparently the solution was to stop breastfeeding altogether...he'll be 15 months in a few days though, so easy enough choice. I have so much milk stored from pumping all last year!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Love hearing that all the beans are doing well! Yay james sleeping through the night!!! We are STILL waiting on that first tooth....its driving me bonkers. Her ped is all don't worry they will come in, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello Ladies 

Wannabe 10 weeks already ....... that is bunkers. Good to know that you are keeping well 

Pickle 26 weeks almost 3rd tri woooooooow . Not long left. Are they doing a scheduled c section for u ? Have you gotten a date?

Miranda Yea to James sleeping through.

DD Charlie is 6 months already. I still can't believe it 

Kk did I read it write that you are still waiting on her first tooth? If her ped said there is nothing to worry about then try and relax ( easier said than done I know ) . I too would be worried but we've got to trust these peds cos they know what they are talking about so try and relax. Any day now it will pop through. So what do you feed her in the mean time? (hope you don't mind me asking )

Pal and Jessie hope you ladies are doing well?

Afm ds is going to be 1 yr next month talk about bunkers....time has really whizzed past. We are thinking of his birthday and money since it is so close to Xmas lol (1 week b4 Xmas). I am settled back at work now already forgotten about maternity haha. Hope everyone is k. Anyone started Xmas shopping? I haven't cos I am last minute lady lol


----------



## mirandaprice

A year already, dream? What?!?! Where does the time go?

KK - some babies just get teeth late, most likely she'll get a bunch at one time.


----------



## Krissykat1006

For snacks she gets a fruit/veggie pouch then she eats whatever we eat for other meals. She knows how to get down with those gums to mash stuff up lol She's a good eater, but she's real picky about eating veggies so that's why I make sure she is at least getting them with the pouches.

I can't believe your LO is fixing to be 1!! And yes, those birthdays close to Christmas are hard. My oldest is Dec 3rd and we usually just do a small party just cause I want him to still have those birthday memories. Sometimes money is tight and its hard to work around.

My grandfather shut the restaurant down about 3 weeks ago so our money has been really really tight. It was our only source of income, thankfully my Hubby got back on at his old job and I am going back to doing photography full time, I figure by the first of the year we will be back on our feet.


----------



## mirandaprice

I saw you post something about that in facebook, kk. Sorry to hear it closed, but glad your husband was able to get his old job back.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh sorry about the restaurant Kk. Glad ur husband got his old job back. Good that ur lo is eating everything. I am dreading how much I am going to spend this festive period yikes.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Things got quite around here, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm doing ok over here, just a ton going on....stress at work - 2yr old room is just horrendous, and I've been in childcare for over 12 years...this group of 7 kids is outrageous.

Then we find out we gotta move, like, now, cuz they are trying to sell our house and lease is up on the 18th anyway. So more stress there.

OH and I have been fighting, we're both stressed and it's terrible. 

I have slight cramping/pinching on my right side this week and it keeps making me wonder what's going on in there!!

I'm so tired I could cry. Looking at an apartment tonight though. Yay!

Hope you lovely ladies are doing well!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Aww Wanabe moving is so stressful and having short time to do it in ur condition is horrendous. Hope you find something u like and real soon . In the meantime, try and take it easy x

Kk I totally agree with you. It's gone real quiet here now. I remember when we were all ttcing and if you don't sign on for couple of hours, then you come back to pages and pages of conversation that u've missed. Now u come back after 1 week and u'll be lucky if there is an update from anyone. I guess everyone is busy now. But I really miss those days x

Anyone seen what is happening in PARIS :cry::cry: it's so awful . Innocent people lost their lives for what? Breaks my heart and what a FRIDAY the 13th for PARIS...... May their souls rest in peace...Amen


----------



## Krissykat1006

wannabemomy37 said:


> I'm doing ok over here, just a ton going on....stress at work - 2yr old room is just horrendous, and I've been in childcare for over 12 years...this group of 7 kids is outrageous.
> 
> Then we find out we gotta move, like, now, cuz they are trying to sell our house and lease is up on the 18th anyway. So more stress there.
> 
> OH and I have been fighting, we're both stressed and it's terrible.
> 
> I have slight cramping/pinching on my right side this week and it keeps making me wonder what's going on in there!!
> 
> I'm so tired I could cry. Looking at an apartment tonight though. Yay!
> 
> Hope you lovely ladies are doing well!!

Ugh girl! I'm sorry there is so much stress! All that cramping and pinching is normal just everything stretching! Round Ligament pains :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Aww Wanabe moving is so stressful and having short time to do it in ur condition is horrendous. Hope you find something u like and real soon . In the meantime, try and take it easy x
> 
> Kk I totally agree with you. It's gone real quiet here now. I remember when we were all ttcing and if you don't sign on for couple of hours, then you come back to pages and pages of conversation that u've missed. Now u come back after 1 week and u'll be lucky if there is an update from anyone. I guess everyone is busy now. But I really miss those days x
> 
> Anyone seen what is happening in PARIS :cry::cry: it's so awful . Innocent people lost their lives for what? Breaks my heart and what a FRIDAY the 13th for PARIS...... May their souls rest in peace...Amen

I agree, my heart hurts for all those affected. Senseless violence. I imagine they are feeling a lot of what I was feeling on 9/11...you do a lot of soul searching and reflections at a time like this.

And yes it has just gone so quite now. I still stick to my word, I don't totally vanish from this page till I see all my girls get a stick bean :) Sometimes I miss TTC myself, its a bumpy road, but the friendships made totally helped navigate down it!


----------



## Dreambaby69

I agree with u totally KK. The friendship made it easier and I will also stick around till all the ladies get their sticky beanies.


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm still here cheering everyone on! I don't have much time to post much, but I read it all!

Happy 12 weeks wannabe!

And pickle - wow, how are you already in third tri?

Hope everyone is doing well, and all the babies are well too!


James is thriving - he's dropped percentiles in weight, but the dr isn't worried, so I'm not either...his head is still in the 95th percentile though :dohh:



It's heartbreaking what happened in paris and whats happening all over the world, I really hope all this senseless violence ends soon!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies :) still here, just a massive lurker! Twins progressing well, I'm on 4-weekly scans now instead of 2. Been waiting for twin 1 to spin from her breech position so I can stop being kicked down there, and after weeeeeeeeeks I watched her create shapes in my belly and turn the day before scan (Monday). She is now head down.. But twin 2 decided to spin too and is now breech!! This is worse as she's the higher baby and likes to move up into my ribs with her big ol' head! Frequently. Even now o have a massive bulge sticking out. They both kick and move all day long. It's tiring. 

My consultant has warned me that because my placenta isn't moving up as planned, it's likely I won't be able to have a natural birth :( he will scan me internally (do not miss them) and assess the situation in 4 weeks. Looks like I will be prepping for c-section late Jan. 

Hope everyone is well. I too shall not leave until everyone is successful. You all helped me so much during ttc. It sounds crazy to say it but I also miss it! I guess you only realise it when you stop.


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh pickle, sorry your placenta isn't cooperating! It's just a little bit heartbreaking to not even have the chance at a natural birth - I hope things go in your favor over the next few weeks...still plenty of time for great things to happen ;)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Aww Pickle! That's sucky that your placenta is being silly. Is there a chance it can cooperate or is c-section pretty much happening? 
Either way you will be fine! Just remember you're doing the best you can and a c-section is not the end of the world. 
I'm likely having a c-section too, and/or being induced earlier, depending on size of babe. DF was almost 11lbs, so doctor will be keeping a close eye so that I don't have to go though that naturally...thank goodness lol

How's Jessie and Pal doing?? Let is know TTC details please!!

AFM I'm feeling great, no sickness just slight queasiness. I'm beyond exhausted. ..it's worse than ever lately!!?? 
Last night 12+2 I swore I felt baby flutters??!!?? Altho I've beeb super gassy too so maybe just hopeful thinking?
I don't feel pregnant anymore and it's worrying! Boobs still hurt tho and no cramping or spotting, so just praying the placenta has taken over. Can't wait for Mondays checkup!!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi girls.. Wednesday evening my placenta ruptured or something and I lost about 600ml of blood. I was alone and I've never been so frightened in my life. OH had popped out and it took him 10 mins to get home. 10 mins of sheer terror sitting on the loo with it filling with blood. A hug clot fell out outside hospital and I thought it was a twin. Once contractions slowed and blood loss stopped I was transferred to a London hospital. I've been on steroids and drips and tablets and constant monitoring. I slept for first time last night since wed. Babies are doing well but I'm still here and have been warned that this is likely to happen again so be ready. Babies lungs have been matured in case they need to deliver at any stage from now. I'm still petrified and will never get over this :( friends and family cleared up the mess and said it looked like a massacre, blood everywhere. I don't know how I will go back.


----------



## jessieles

Pickle- just msgd u on whatsapp xxxxxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh my, Pickle, how terrifying!! Sending positive vibes your way sweetie!! Hugs!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh my pickle what a shocker. I cannot imagine what u r going through I really hope babies stay in for as long as possible. You guys are in good hands now. Please take care and rest up. Keep us updated x


----------



## mirandaprice

OMG how terrifying. I'll be praying for you and your girls!

Are they keeping you in the hospital just in case?


----------



## Pickletilly

Still in hospital :( will meet with consultants tomorrow xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good luck hun. Hope everything turns out well for you and the twins. I will say a little prayer for u guys xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Keeping you in my thoughts pickle - how are you doing?

Hope the meeting with your consultants went well!


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks guys. I was discharged yesterday and home now. Just got to rest up for the rest of pregnancy now and take each day as it comes. 30 weeks will be huge for us and doc said if we get to 34 weeks we need to count our blessings big time. Anything after that is a bonus.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pickle, you don't have much longer till 30 weeks! And 34 is doable, just take it easy and take each day as it comes. How much do the girls weigh now? They should be fine any time but obviously the longer they cook the better ;)

Hope all you ladies had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea pickle . Just try and rest up hun and take it one day at a time xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi Wanabe . Hope you and baby are cool. We don't do Thanksgiving here in the UK but I wish all my American Ladies a happy thanksgiving x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh, oops lol I always forget where everyone is from!

Baby and I are doing good! I ate so much over the last few days that I've had such a tummy ache but otherwise doing well. Had a check up this past Monday got to hear the HB and had genetic blood testing on Tuesday so will find out results and gender this week! &#128525; Can't wait!!
I've been feeling "waves" (movement) every few days since 12w2d so it's pretty cool. I'll have to log in on desktop mode and post my 13 week belly pic, I have a bump already! 14 weeks tmrw I'll take another pic :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

13 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







1448205212121.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle hope you and the girls are doing well!

Happy 14 weeks wannabe (a few hrs early ;) ) great start to a bump! I dunno if your phone as a timer on it, but to get a good belly shot I set mine up leaning against something set a timer and was able to stand a bit away to get a full shot...it's gunna be hard to get all your belly in pretty soon :haha:

How are the rest of you ladies?

James spiked a fever Tuesday night went to the drs and sure enough an ear infection...that paired with two molars breaking through - it has been a rough week. He didn't even want any food at Thanksgiving :( haha.


----------



## wannabemomy37

True, I'll have to set a timer when belly gets bigger lol hadn't thought of that :p 

Aww poor James (and mommy!) Hope things get better quickly. Such a shame he didn't eat much for thanksgiving lol seems he enjoys his food otherwise hehe


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww bless him Miranda. How is he doing now? Hope better. Poor baby missing out on the Thanksgiving dinner. Hope he feels better soon x

Wannabe cute bump . 14 weeks already wow. Happy 14 weeks lovely and great to hear about the heartbeat x

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## mirandaprice

He's doing much better, back to normal! We're going to see Santa today


----------



## Krissykat1006

I hope you are still doing well Pickle! I just got caught up on everything. How terrifying. I will be sending lots and lots of positive stay in the womb and get stronger vibes to those little girls!! <3

Your bump is adorable wanna!

Glad James is better, his Santa pics are so cute!

Hope all is well Dream!


----------



## DD80

Pickle- sorry I saw this late! You rest up girl! How scary! I'm so glad they are ok right now! ((((((Hugs))))))

Wannabe - happy 14 weeks!

Miranda - glad James is better! That teething stuff is no joke. &#9785;

Dream - time is flying! How's work?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Updates from Pickle??!


----------



## mirandaprice

Hope all is well with you and the girls pickle!

Happy 15 weeks wannabe!

Hope everyone is doing well, it's been a while since we've heard from a few of you!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Miranda! :)


----------



## fairyy

Hello ladies. 
Hope you all are doing fine. 

Kerry: Sorry that you had to go through that extremely scary and tense situation. Hope you and babies are doing ok now. Keeping you and babies in my prayers.

Happy 15weeks Rebecca.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 15 weeks Wanabe x
Hope u and lil ladies are doing well Pickle x
Fairy how are you ? Missed u. Hope you are k ?
Miranda , DD and Kk hope you and lo's are k?
Jessie how r u ? Hope k


----------



## mirandaprice

James and I are well, he's become such a character; he now fake cries when he doesn't get his way haha. And he can say "touchdown" :haha:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Alright Pickle, going to need you to pop in soon so I know you and those babies are doing well!

All is well here, hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> James and I are well, he's become such a character; he now fake cries when he doesn't get his way haha. And he can say "touchdown" :haha:

:haha: touchdown too cute. They do tend to show a lil bit of their character at that stage x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pickle, please update us!! I'm hoping for good news!

I'm just plodding along...so much stress in my life, mostly at work, but then the other day my grandma's house got broken into...such drama, I can't stand it!

I've been cramping and just not feeling well lately. Dry heaving a lot, and back to not wanting to eat/drink but I've been forcing it. I dunno why my body hates pregnancy so much lol...

Waiting for Dec 22nd to find out gender results!! Also wanting to get a "Baby bump's 1st Christmas" shirt to wear!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pickle, you should be just about 32 weeks now...are things going ok? Did you have those girls and not tell us??

How is everyone else? ?


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle - keeping you in my thoughts, hope you and the girls are well!

Wannabe - happy 16 weeks (a few days behind!)


Hope everyone else is doing well! 

Pal & Jessie - keeping everything crossed you two get your take home babies soon!

KK, DD and dream - Hope your littles are thriving!

Dream, it's almost your sons first birthday? wow!


afm - I finished the semester with 2 As and 1 B (the B should of been an A, but I put off studying for that final and got the B instead). James is well, he got his first haircut, I would of loved to wait longer, but his hair was in his eyes


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wow congrats on ur results miranda x

Yea my little bubba is going to be 1 tomorrow woowza x

How are you pickle? Hope you and the little girlies are fine?

Wanabe how is ur morning sickness? Hope easing off ?

Aww little James is getting his first hair cut miranda, how cute x
Hope everyone else is k?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ugh, Dream, still constantly nauseated!! :( Not to mention stressed with work, which I feel makes me sick too. I honestly HATE the room I'm working in, but feel stuck...After baby gets here if it's still like this at work I'll be finding elsewhere. I would be looking now but I'd lose benefits and nows not the time for that, plus who will hire a pregnant lady knowing I'll be on maternity leave in like 5 months. Ugh so frustrating!


----------



## DD80

I hope pickle is ok. I'm worried


----------



## DD80

Happy birthday to your little guy dream!!! Wow it goes fast.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks DD how are you? How is bubba doing? Hope you are both well x. Yea time sure does fly.

Wannabe hang in there , the nausea will be easing off soon hopefully x

Yea I really hope pickle and the girls are fine.


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 1st birthday to your little guy, Dream!

I'm worried about pickle too, I hope her and the girls are alright.


----------



## wannabemomy37

I keep checking here in hopes to see pictures of Pickles girls....I hope things are good and she comes to us regardless of outcome so we can be her support system. I'm saddened how Ciara just left us at baby due time too and we are left unknowing of outcome :(


----------



## fairyy

Happy 16weeks Rebecca.

Natasha: Happy 1st Birthday to your little boy.

Miranda: Congrats on your result. 

KK & DD, hope you both are fine as well as kids.

Kerry: Please provide us with an update. We are worried. Hope everything is ok with you and the girls. 

Jessie: Hoping to see your sticky BFP in 2016.

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year in advance ladies.


----------



## fairyy

I checked for Kerry on FB. No recent updates from her over there too.


----------



## Krissykat1006

No recent post on her blog either, I left her a message on it though.

I hope your little guy had a wonderful birthday Dream!!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies, sorry I went all MIA!

I ended up in hospital with another bleed. We were warned this could happen so we were a lot calmer knowing the drill. Just got home, girls still in their oven. 

Good news is my placenta has moved up. 
Bad news is the bleeding is now classed as unexplained, and if I bleed for a third time (likely) between now and 36 weeks, the girls will have to be delivered via emergency c-section. So I'm a ticking time bomb. 

Hope you're all well, sorry I worried you all! X


----------



## mirandaprice

So glad you're all okay pickle!

I hope it doesn't come down to an emergency c-section section, but if it does I hope your girls come out healthy as possible


----------



## Krissykat1006

Glad we are still cooking Pickle! praying hard that we can keep them in there longer!! <3


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pickle!! :hug: glad you're doing ok and girls are still cooking! Thanks for updating us!! 

I'm 17 weeks today!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 17 weeks wannabe! 

You're almost halfway through- I feel like it's going by so fast!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thank the Lord u and the girls are k pickle pheeeeew 
Happy 17 weeks Wanabe x
Thanks for wishing my ds a happy birthday ladies . He had a little party with all his cousins on Saturday and they had so much fun x


----------



## fairyy

Thank God Kerry. So relieved to know that you and babies are ok. Hope there is no more bleed in future and no emergency c-section :hugs:<3<3<3


----------



## wannabemomy37

Just found out were having a baby boy! :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats wannabe!


----------



## fairyy

Congrats Rebecca :blue:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Aww another boy to add to our growing brood lol. Congratulations Wanabe x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls!!

Any name suggestions? Right now I'm loving Xavier but OH wants Ford. Help! I want a unique/uncommon/underused name. Preferably not 1-syllable


----------



## Dreambaby69

I like xavier. I also like Joshua or Theo. I am sure the other ladies will come up with more names x


----------



## mirandaprice

Xander? 

Ford is my maiden name :haha: please don't go with that, people make so many car jokes

Carson, Orion, Jaxon, Sylas


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwww mirandaprice what a cute little babba u've got there. Lovely profile pic x


----------



## Dreambaby69

:xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas12::xmas12::xmas16: :xmas16::xmas9: Merry Christmas Everyone xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Merry christmas!!


----------



## DD80

Pickle! I'm so glad you are ok. Keep those lovelies in there as long as you can! (Although the I can't wait to meet them, either.);-)

Happy holidays everyone!!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Whats funny is my friends boys are named Zander and Xzavier lol

Of course I joke about us having a Zander and Willow ( huge buffy nerd here)

Hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 18 weeks wannabe! Almost halfway!

Pickle - I hope you and the girls are well, looks like you're almost 34 weeks, hope they're in their nice and snug getting big!

Pal and Jessie - Hope you ladies are doing well, and best of luck on your cycles for a bfp!

Dream, DD, KK - hope you and your littles are well!

Still hoping loulou pops back in with an update, missing how upbeat she always was!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Miranda! 
I also miss Ciara and think of her often.
I Mayyyy have convinced OH on Xavier!! Might put Ford as middle, altho my dad was Thomas...I def can't do Ford as first name cuz of "Fix or repair daily", my poor boy!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:toothpick::wine::wine::wine::headspin::headspin::dance::dance::dance:

Here is wishing everyone a wonderful new year. 2015 saw 1 addition to our little brood and 2 bfp's. Here is hoping that Jessie and fairy get their long awaited bfp's this year and all of our heart desires come true. 

Here is to a Fantastic New Year Ladies xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy new years ladies, I hope 2016 brings bfp and great health!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy New Year ladies!

I went to bed super early last night cuz I had a headache and backache. Now I'm kinda better but still coughing a lot (for the past week...) I'm so jealous of ladies that feel great in pregnancy, esp 2nd tri. Ughh


----------



## fairyy

Thanks lovely :)

Wishing you all a very happy and proerous New Year 2016.
Can't wait to meet twin girls of Kerry and baby boy of Rebecca.:twingirls::crib:

Jess: Hopefully we get a chance to add our BFP's to the group this year:dust:


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi ladies! Just popping in to announce the birth of my girls! I had a 3rd bleed but it didn't stop this time so I had an emergency c-section. Evelyn and Emilia were born at 6:14am and 6:15am on 28.12.15 weighing 4lb and 4lb8oz. They are currently in the NICU doing really well. Tubes and wires are slowly coming off :) they are below their birth weights and have a long way to go but we remain positive. Happy new year everyone!

(Top: Emilia 
Bottom: Evelyn)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dreambaby69

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin:
:headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance::twingirls:

Congratulations pickle. They are gorgeous x


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats pickle! They're beautiful!

So glad they got here safe and are doing well!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Congratulations Pickle! !!! 

They are precious! Love their names too!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Here's my little guy! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Everything is perfect on him. He's 10oz heart rate of 147bpm I think it was. I think he's so gorgeous already! Oh and he was wiggling like a crazy man, made the tech really work for some measurements lol

I've been feeling him roll around for the last week or 2. But after the appointment I started feeling sharp pinches, I think it's him kicking as we confirmed he likes to stretch out his long little legs! &#128525;
 



Attached Files:







20160106_144609-1.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww Wanabe cute scan. Enjoy those movement hun cos they are precious x


----------



## fairyy

Congratulations Kerry.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
They are lovely <3<3

What a gorgeous scan Rebecca :cloud9:


----------



## Krissykat1006

They are absolutely beautiful Pickle!!!! <3 Love them!!!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Awww grow baby grow!!! <3


wannabemomy37 said:


> Here's my little guy! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> Everything is perfect on him. He's 10oz heart rate of 147bpm I think it was. I think he's so gorgeous already! Oh and he was wiggling like a crazy man, made the tech really work for some measurements lol
> 
> I've been feeling him roll around for the last week or 2. But after the appointment I started feeling sharp pinches, I think it's him kicking as we confirmed he likes to stretch out his long little legs! &#128525;


----------



## DD80

Pickle - your girls are gorgeous!!! God bless you all and I hope you all get to go home soon!! Love the names too... They are absolutely perfect.


----------



## Krissykat1006

How are you doing Pickle? How are those sweet girls doing?

Hope everyone else is well! Just fighting season ickies around here!


----------



## mirandaprice

Hope everyone is well!

How are you feeling wannabe, how's your pregnancy going?

Pickle, hope you and your sweet girls are doing well and getting nice and strong!

How are all the babies? James is doing well, he's such a sweet little boy and he's getting big way too fast.


----------



## Krissykat1006

mirandaprice said:


> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> How are you feeling wannabe, how's your pregnancy going?
> 
> Pickle, hope you and your sweet girls are doing well and getting nice and strong!
> 
> How are all the babies? James is doing well, he's such a sweet little boy and he's getting big way too fast.

Right?? They do grow up way to fast....I can't believe in 5 months this one is going to be 2!
 



Attached Files:







Hip1web.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fairyy

Krissy: Willow is looking lovely :kiss:

Hope all babies are doing good. 

Wannabe: Any bump pics for us ?

AFM: We are going to see the doctors after a month or two.
AF is due today and I got a clear BFN. We are trying actively, even we used opk this cycle and did it the day of + and day after. But nothing is happening. I am so tired of all these.


----------



## mirandaprice

Willow is beautiful kk!

Pal - I hope you can get some answers, it's about time you got a bfp!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm doing ok. 21 weeks already! Its def starting to go by quicker! I feel him moving frequently each day now, it's amazing! He loves jumping and rolling esp at night time when I'm trying to fall asleep lol silly boy &#128525;

OH and I had quite an argument last weekend where I actually up and left, been staying with my mom and gave us space. I've since told him he needs to straighten himself out or we're not going to be a couple but instead co-parents. Obviously neither of us truly want it to end, but I'm so fed up with his negativity and calling me fat, etc. He still won't agree on a name and it's just driving me mad. Hopefully things will calm down again and life will be good, but I deserve the old him back; the man I fell in love with. I need him back!
 



Attached Files:







20160117_074009.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fairyy

Nice bump Rebecca. 
You are 21 weeks already. Half way there. :)
Sorry about your argument with DH though. Hope things settle down between you two soon.


----------



## fairyy

Miranda: Thank you :hugs:
DH wants to try three more cycles and then we need to go for his SA. 
My tests had been done already. Now it is his turn to go. 
If necessary then will go for my testing again as it's been a year since last test and it was done in my home country, not here.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Fairyy I'm glad he is very willing to have test run as well. Its nice when they are on board with the end game :) Till then keeping tracking and maybe there wont be a need to go have a SA ;)

Wanna, I'm sorry he is being an ass, and I want to smack him in his mouth for calling you fat.  Your bump is gorgeous!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Krissy! Oh I resisted smacking him for sure. Trying to work on things, waiting for him to get home now so wish us luck!


----------



## fairyy

Good luck Rebecca!


----------



## mirandaprice

So sorry your oh is being an add wannabe, I can't even begin to understand why he'd call you fat! You look great!! And I hope you guys can work it out 

Pal - it's great your dh is willing to have tests run. I hope you guys find answers soon


----------



## wannabemomy37

Well I came back to the house yesterday and it was a disastrous mess. Part of why I left was because he's been such a slob. I didn't say anything, and tried to enjoy the night. He wanted sex, we tried but it's uncomfortable for me so I stopped. We went to sleep.
Today were in a blizzard and he goes out to get his plow truck...hours away. Then came back with ginger ale I asked for (so nice) but then went out again to go fix said plow truck. He's literally been gone from noon to 6, dropped off my soda, then went out again and it's 1030pm and he's still 15 mins from home. Wtf. 

Ugh, had to rant...I'm so over this


----------



## fairyy

Hi ladies. 
Hope you all are doing ok!

I have one question to ask.
For infertility consultation, should I make an appointment with OBGYN first (their clinical interest also includes infertility) or directly with RE ???
:help:


----------



## Krissykat1006

fairyy said:


> Hi ladies.
> Hope you all are doing ok!
> 
> I have one question to ask.
> For infertility consultation, should I make an appointment with OBGYN first (their clinical interest also includes infertility) or directly with RE ???
> :help:

That's a good question, one that I don't have an answer for. If you think about it ask the FB group too, someone in there may know.


----------



## mirandaprice

I think in the US you have to be referred to a lot of REs, maybe call the office to ask?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi ladies , 

Sorry Wannabe that oh is stressing u sometimes, hope he gets his act together real quick and start being there more. How is ur lo ? Hope getting bigger ? How many weeks are you now ? Sorry I kinda lost track? Any names yet ?

Pal how are you my lovely ? Hope k ? Sorry I have no answer to your question cos here in the UK you go to the gp and get referred so I don't know how it works in the states. But I am sooo happy that you are finally seeking answers and real soon u will be knocked up eeeeeek x

Kk,Miranda and DD how are you ladies? Hope k ? And hope the little ones are all fine? I am just curious ,any one of you ladies hoping to try for another baby lol? We might be trying for 1 more but it will be next year so I am kinda excited lol

Pickle how are you and the little ladies?Hope k ? Are they still in hospital? How are you coping? Please keep us updated hun xx 

Jessie hope you are k ?We are here for you anytime x

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi Dream, I'm 23 weeks!! :) I'm so excited about meeting my little man! I've finally got OH to agree to Xavier! I've loved it since 10 weeks! Middle name Thomas after my dad &#9825;

OH has been improving, being affectionate and always asking if I'm ok, if I need anything. I'm like yesss finally he's back! He said he was scared, but we talked about it and I think we're looking up now! Phew!


----------



## Dreambaby69

That is great news about oh , at least now u can relax and get all the pampering u deserve . Xavier is a lovely name and I like Thomas as a traditional name. 23 weeks already where has the time gone?


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 23 weeks wannabe! Glad your oh is coming around- I think most guys have a moment of panic when they realize a baby is actually coming, hopefully it doesn't happen again!

Dream- I'm hoping to try for another, but need to finish school first. Currently I don't make enough money to support more then one baby and it wouldn't be fair to struggle like that. So I'm guessing at least another 1.5 to 2 years before I try again.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks ladies! Can't believe I'm already 23 weeks! So excited for next week since it's V day!! &#128525; 
17 weeks doesn't seem long at all now, and I have a gut feeling he might show a little earlier. Gahh I can't wait!


----------



## Krissykat1006

My baby shop is closed, I would have LOVED one more, but I'll be 37 this year and I just don't have the energy to do it all again lol


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi everyone! Girls are home, they are 7 weeks old on Monday! Growing fast, their 5lb clothing is getting a little snug on them now :) the only issue we have is when we put them down for bed at half 7/8pm and they just won't settle, until after 3 hours of screaming and their next feed, they go to sleep. Any suggestions? Or should I just man up?? Hope everyone is well, plus babies and preggos! Can't believe I'm sitting here with kiddies after all the discussions here and charting etc.. Crazy. X


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw yay so happy they're home and doing well! Live your new avatar!!!

I don't have much advice, I still have troubles putting James down most nights haha


----------



## Dreambaby69

Aww pickle. Glad the girls are back and doing well. I don't have any tips hun, I will just keep trying to settle them hun. I also used pacifier for both my kids and it was a life saver. Once I know that they are fed but just being fussy then I give them their pacifier and they just settle. Don't worry you will soon find routine that works for you x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yay Pickle! They're precious! :)
7 weeks, wow!! 

Obviously I'm not yet experienced but maybe they could use an extra feeding before bed? Or pacifier might work too.

Can't believe my boy will be here before we know it! &#128525; I'm starting to really wonder what I'm going to do about childcare though...I might just go back to work part time for a while. Still debating. It seems like I'd be working to pay for childcare though, and working at a daycare just makes that seem silly to me when I could just stay with my own boy. How do you ladies make it work??


----------



## mirandaprice

I work part time, but two jobs. One of the jobs I can do from home or take James in with me...the 2nd is only 15 hrs a week and my aunt watches James 2 days and Brett watches his on his day off. I can't afford childcare, my entire paycheck would go towards it, so I got lucky my aunt is a sahm who's kids are grown and not living at home


----------



## Dreambaby69

I work full time during the day and Dh works full time at night so he stays with them during the day. But my mum just came to visit so yeaaaaa she is taking care of them now while me and Dh take a break lol x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy valentines day ladies. I just got home from work and looking forward to a chilled evening. Anyone got plans for tonight or today? Hope all you ladies are k ?


----------



## Pickletilly

We cooked a lovely meal and chilled out all evening.. In silence! I bought Ewan The Dream Sheep and our girls slept between each feed :D worth a Google. Hope it wasn't a fluke, if we get a good night again I will be purchasing many a sheep and a tonne of batteries! 

Hope you all had a nice evening :)


----------



## mirandaprice

I've heard great things about Ewan the dream sheep but unfortunately they don't sell them in the us!

I hung out with my little valentine and husband at home, James ended up eating his food plus half my plate haha


----------



## Dreambaby69

Never heard of ewan the dream sheep. Hope it wasn't a fluke hun. I will look into just in case lol. Glad the girls are getting better x


----------



## Krissykat1006

Just checking in on all you wonderful ladies!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww what a gorgeous pic of willow. 
Hope all you ladies are k x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi ladies. Hope you are all k?
Pickle and DD hope lil babies are fine?
Kk and Miranda hope big babies are fine?
Jessie how r u ? I hope you are k ? Thinking of you ?
Pal hope you are k ? When are you hoping to start treatment?

We are all here for you ladies x

Afm I am ok. Just plodding along . My babies are fine. We are planning on buying a bigger property cos our current one is getting smaller by the day lol.

It's gone very quiet here. Take care all xx


----------



## mirandaprice

I've been fighting a cold for like three weeks now, it's really kicking my butt. I've havn't felt much like doing anything.

Hope everyone is well though!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Doing good here, trying to make it through allergy season lol




Dreambaby69 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you are all k?
> Pickle and DD hope lil babies are fine?
> Kk and Miranda hope big babies are fine?
> Jessie how r u ? I hope you are k ? Thinking of you ?
> Pal hope you are k ? When are you hoping to start treatment?
> 
> We are all here for you ladies x
> 
> Afm I am ok. Just plodding along . My babies are fine. We are planning on buying a bigger property cos our current one is getting smaller by the day lol.
> 
> It's gone very quiet here. Take care all xx


----------



## jessieles

Hiya girls!

I haven't written on here in aaaages.

I stopped uploading as no-one was really ttc anymore and I was going through a major bad patch.

I know some of you know as you've commented on my profile but just to update-

I am now nearly 15 weeks pregnant with my miracle baby. Conceived at Christmas, totally naturally, a month after finishing clomid, and 3 weeks before surgery.

I hope everyone else is doing well! xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







12 week scan.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh wow. Congratulations missy. U kept that really quiet lol. I am thrilled for u x


----------



## Krissykat1006

That is AMAZING!! I am sooooo happy for you <3 <3 <3



jessieles said:


> Hiya girls!
> 
> I haven't written on here in aaaages.
> 
> I stopped uploading as no-one was really ttc anymore and I was going through a major bad patch.
> 
> I know some of you know as you've commented on my profile but just to update-
> 
> I am now nearly 15 weeks pregnant with my miracle baby. Conceived at Christmas, totally naturally, a month after finishing clomid, and 3 weeks before surgery.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jessieles

Thanks girlies xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 15 weeks jessie! Still so thrilled for you!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi everyone! I promise to post more when the girls learn to nap at the same time.. Or just nap at all :p they are nearly 13 weeks now! Last week at weigh in they were just over 7lb, a big leap from their tiny 4lb birth weight. I can't wait to have another baby, how crazy is that? Luckily we don't have the space so will be good few years before we even think about it, as I'm sure I will change my mind when they are toddlers driving me mad :haha: hope you're all doing well, I know it's gone very quiet here but I'm so happy to see us all pregnant or with kiddies now. Amazing :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mirandaprice

They're adorable pickle! And what a great weight gain!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww bless them. Such cuties. Glad they are gaining weight . Yeah most of us are either with babies or pregnant. Just awaiting 1 more bfp from lovely fairy or pal and then that will be it. So can all the ladies send baby dust pals way please. Thanks ladies

Afm just bought a new house and moved yesterday. 1 of the most stressful things ever. So there are boxes everywhere lol. I have managed to finish the kitchen and dining. Sitting room is almost done and then up to first floor lol. Oh well I am happy doing it cos I am absolutely in love with this new house lol.

Hope everyone is k ?


----------



## fairyy

They are adorable Kerry:cloud9:

Natasha: Thank you so much sweetie :hugs: 
Congrats on buying and moving to new house :happydance::flower:
Moving is stressful but once things are organized you would be able to relax and enjoy your new home. :) 

Hope you all ladies are doing well. :hugs:

AFM: I have my appointment with OBGYN this Tuesday to discuss about our issues. I will show her my test reports of my tests done last year. Hopefully we are heading in right direction. Btw this OBGYNs at this particular facility also treat infertility. So I am hoping that they can help me finding out the cause of our infertility and able to treat it.


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks ladies :)

Good luck Fairyy, you will have answers soon and hopefully a baby before you know it! 

Congrats on the house Dream! 

Miranda, James is soo big now! He's insanely cute :D


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!! My apologies for not posting in a while...I somehow forgot!?

I'm just about 31 weeks now, with my baby boy &#128154; Doing much better sickness-wise, altho still on Diclegis. I'm feeling quite large (and told I look like I'm about to pop??) Just so darn exhausted I just want to sleep for days!

Let me switch to desktop mode and I will post a bump pic for you lovely ladies :)

Jessie - SO happy for you and your miracle baby!!! How amazing is that?! Are you going to find out gender?


----------



## wannabemomy37

&#128154;&#128150;&#128154;
 



Attached Files:







20160320_170741-1-1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh wow wannabe, that's quite the bump, beautiful!

Thanks pickle! 

Dream congrats on the house! Moving with two littles sounds like a nightmare to me, hopefully the unpacking doesn't take too long!

Pal - Goodluck with your obgyn appointment, I really hope they get you answers so we can celebrate your bfp!!

My husband got a new job that pays more which has allowed me to stop working three days a week at my 2nd job and only work 2 days! Waiting to apply to a program at school that will eventually lead me down the path to be a sonographer! James is getting big and adventurous, he's not talking much still but I'm not too worried yet, he communicates well otherwise.


----------



## Pickletilly

WHOA wannabe!! What the hell lol! I swear you only announced you were pregnant the other week :') I think you're bigger than I got with my girls, I'm jealous! Although I only got to 33+4. This was me at 30w.. Aww I miss my bump, I was robbed :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wannabemomy37

Here's more of my body frame so it doesn't look as huge lol...yeah I'm only 5'0" so baby has nowhere to go but out! He seems to be measuring on time tho so hopefully he won't be too big...OH was a whopping 10lbs13oz! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20160319_120405-1-1.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wow wow wow ladies ladies enough with the cute bump pics cos yall are making me broody lol. Just messing with yall , keep erm coming. Wannabe did you say 30 weeks ? I thought u only announced couple of months ago? Where has the time gone Jessie u r next bump pic bump pic bump pic lol


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yes I'm 30 weeks already, it has flown by!! &#128525; Can't say I'm loving EVERY moment of it, it's definitely proven difficult but I'm obviously thrilled to be finally having my baby!! And I honestly haven't gotten to the point where I'm wanting him out just yet...I still want to bake him till he's ready! :)

Just curious what your opinions are on circumcision? OH and I have decided to keep him intact but I wouldn't have even thought about it if it weren't for 2 of my friends on FB posting things against circ. So, what's your thoughts?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> Hi everyone! I promise to post more when the girls learn to nap at the same time.. Or just nap at all :p they are nearly 13 weeks now! Last week at weigh in they were just over 7lb, a big leap from their tiny 4lb birth weight. I can't wait to have another baby, how crazy is that? Luckily we don't have the space so will be good few years before we even think about it, as I'm sure I will change my mind when they are toddlers driving me mad :haha: hope you're all doing well, I know it's gone very quiet here but I'm so happy to see us all pregnant or with kiddies now. Amazing :)

You are never allowed to leave this place because I NNED my constant fix of these cuties!!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Congrats on the new house Dream!!! 

Pal I can't wait to hear what you find out at your appointment I am crossing everything I can cross!!

Everything looks to be progressing great Rebecca!! He will be here before you know it. :) We circumcised, but I totally feel no way is better than the other and its up to the parents!

Miranda, I just adore all of James pics on FB he looks like he is a little ham!

Hope you are feeling well Jess!!! 

As for me...not much new to report....enjoy these babies while they are little ladies, cause they turn into terrifying toddlers before you can blink. I can already tell Willow is going to give me hell her teenage years!


----------



## mirandaprice

James is circumcised, to me I didnt see it as a big deal either way and when I asked for advice I was told do what the babys father is so they look the same, and when I asked my husband he was for it, si thats what I had done.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy Easter Ladies x

Jay was circumcised for personal and religious beliefs . But it is up to you and oh Wanabe.

Hope you are all having fun this Easter x


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy belated Easter, ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend.

Here's an updated photo of James for those that don't have me on facebook:


----------



## Krissykat1006

I know your hubby is not big on posting pics Dream but hoping to see a new pic of your LO one day! I bet he has grown so much!


----------



## fairyy

wannabemomy37 said:


> &#128154;&#128150;&#128154;

Somehow I missed this post. Gorgeous bump Wannabe.


----------



## fairyy

mirandaprice said:


> Happy belated Easter, ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Here's an updated photo of James for those that don't have me on facebook:
> View attachment 936892

He is adorable :kiss:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks, Fairy! :)

So, up until this point I was doing great. Now I feel like my rib is broken cuz my little love must be kicking them like crazy...it hurts all the way through my back and makes me want to cry at times. 

He's starting not to move all that much but every once and again he does some sort of tumble motion that makes my belly look so bizarre lol. 

I can't believe within the next 9 weeks I get to meet my love...it has absolutely flown by!!


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

Pickle- your girlies are abso adorable, im still holding out for cwtches.

Dream- I can imaging moving is soooo stressful, at least ur in now with a lovely new home.

Fairy- I really hope you get some answers now and can start to have a plan for ttc, unexplained infertility is the worst thing ever, I think your gonna get some answers soon! Hold in there :hugs:

Wannabe- woah that is a beautiful bump, not long for u to go now!

Miranda- James is absolutely gorgeous, so handsome! Yay for being able to work less too!

I am feeling good, constantly bloated but apart from that loving it. I have uploaded a pic of my belly. 16 weeks 1 day :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







16weeks.jpg
File size: 120.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw, your belly is adorable! I can't believe how quickly it seems your pregnancy is going, you're almost half way! 

Are you planning to find out the gender, or do you think you'll let it be a surprise?


----------



## jessieles

We aren't finding out, we are going for a surprise :winkwink:


----------



## Pickletilly

Cute belly J! Going so fast. 

Girls are smiling now, it's heartwarming every single time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw pickle, look at those cute smiles!


----------



## wannabemomy37

So stinking cute, pickle!


----------



## DD80

Congratulations Jessie!!! What fabulous news! <3 I'm so happy for you guys!

Pickle, your little girlies are so gorgeous. I can even imagine having twins. I hope they are sleeping well. I hadn't heard of the dream sheep...sometimes I wish I had a magic cure all for Charlie. 

Fairyy hope you got everything worked out with the infertility dr. I would've just gone to the RE first - my gyno was of no help. 

Wannabe - getting close!

We are doing well. Charlie just turned 1. Time has flown. I wish I could hold on to it for a little bit. I feel it slipping through my fingers.


----------



## fairyy

Hi ladies. Hope you all are doing good. 
Kerry: The girls are beautiful :cloud9: Love their smiley faces. :)
DD: My OBGYN seems to be very proactive. I hope we don't have male factor infertility and have to move to fertility clinic. 

I had my appointment on 29th. Showed my doctor my reports of last year. She scanned those and updated on patient portal. I also gave blood that day for few tests. She said it is for testing male hormone. Nest step would be Semen Analysis and then possibly Clomid and next would be IUI if Clomid doesn't work. But if SA turns out to be bad then we would be referred to a fertility specialist. 

I had discussed all these with DH but he wants two/three more cycles to try naturally before we try all these. So probably I will meet with the doctor again in June. Till then we are trying naturally. 

This cycle we tried to cover most of the fertile days. Currently I am either 1 or 2dpo. AF due in 23rd/24th.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - I'm glad your dr is so proactive, I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Good luck, Pal!!

I've been having contractions already...not BH...sore bump, feeling like crap. I have an ear infection and pink eye, along with congestion and pressure headache :( I'm just miserable altogether! Lol


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Miranda and Rebecca. 

Sorry Rebecca that you aren't feeling well. :hugs:
Hope you feel better soon. When is your next appointment ?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Just had an appt on the 6th, next one isn't until the 20th. 

Baby is so active it's unreal lol!


----------



## mirandaprice

Hope you feel better soon wannabe, make sure you drive know plenty of water since you're sick!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls, been forcing the fluids. I am continuing to feel like I'm on my period with these cramps. I just feel uneasy and like I'll go into labor really soon...let's just hope I'm not at work an hour away when it happens!! 

33 weeks, I'd prefer little man cook till at least 36/37 weeks but I just don't know with these cramps, and it feels like my pelvis is sore and stretching. It's uncomfortable to walk


----------



## mirandaprice

Have you mentioned to your dr about the cramps? They can prevent preterm labour if that's what it is


----------



## wannabemomy37

Just went to get checked today...they said nothing about preterm labor or why I'm having cramping and contractions...but my cervix is thick and closed and no leaking so that's good. Just hate docs


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hope you ladies are doing well.

I'm still uncomfortable, been having lightening crotch and tailbone/sciatic pain pretty badly last few days...walking nor laying down helps. I have rib pain at times still, too, and am generally just very uncomfortable.

Not to mention my right ear still has ringing to it, and feels like I'm underwater with muffled noises. Ts making my balance off too, and I get a weird dizzy sensation at times. 

My body needs a break...


----------



## mirandaprice

Hope you feel better wannabe, I had a nasty cold for almost all of March, my ear was so clogged, I feel your pain! 

I can't imagine being pregnant as well. Hopefully you're getting lots of rest!


----------



## mirandaprice

I was reading through one of our old threads and I so miss loulou, she always kept the conversation going! I hope she's well!

How is everyone? 

I have two finals this week, my two hardest ones, then one last final in a few weeks and done with class for the semester. It looks like I may be ntnp for the next few months, will keep you ladies updated!

I can't apply to the program I want to get into until next year, so since Brett has a better paying job now we figured it might be a good time to squeeze in another little one!


----------



## fairyy

Good luck for finals Miranda. So nice to know that you will NTNP soon. Exciting :)
I see James with the little baby on FB. He seems to be so much in love with the baby. He will be the best big brother when you have another one. 

Sorry Rebecca that you aren't feeling well. Hope you don't go to pre-term labor. Praying for you sweetie. 

Btw I miss Ciara too. I don't understand why she left us. :(

AFM, I am due for AF anytime between Friday to Sunday. If AF arrives then we will try one more cycle and then book appointment for DH's SA.


----------



## mirandaprice

That's my sister's new baby, James loves him so much!

Fxd for you pal and lots of babydust!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yay Miranda for NTNP another LO!! :) that's so exciting! 

Pal, good vibes sent your way hun!!

I had my baby shower today, it was so amazing and we got a lot of nice things!! So grateful! 

Of course I've been cramping since after the party...but I've been on my feet nearly the entire 4hr party!! This mama is tired!

Did you ladies get the Tdap during pregnancy? Are you vaccinating your LOs? I'm in a natural group on FB and they're saying vaccinations are unnecessary/dangerous and I'm kind of indifferent now, but OH says def get our son vaccinated because that's just "what to do"


----------



## wannabemomy37

I also really miss Ciara and hope she's doing ok wherever she is...


----------



## mirandaprice

I was vaccinated as a child, and all my children will be vaccinated.

The way I look at it is its a mild discomfort for the child, but largely researched and backed scientifically. And I'd much rather know my child has immunity to these horrible diseases that could seriously harm or kill them. You can do more research if you're unsure, but please make sure it's science backed and not opinion backed articles, there's a lot of opinion based scared tactics online

Ps, I hope that doesn't sound judgey.


----------



## jessieles

Aww I was reading back through all the posts last week, I miss this group being full of everyone ttc! and I wondered how loulou was, so odd that she didn't ever come back on.

Miranda- ntnp - how exciting!!

Fairy- I have everything crossed for you!!

Wanabe- sounds like you need to put your feet up!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Miranda, not judgey at all. I'll likely end up vaccinating because for school he's going to need them regardless. I'm just curious as to why it's so controversial.

Jessie, happy 19 weeks!! How are you feeling?? Any new symptoms?

I have def reached a new exhausted phase of pregnancy lol I can't get enough sleep! I'm dying to go back to sleep now, but I also need to get my tdap shot done and was planning on getting it over with today...


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 19 weeks Jessie! Almost halfway through!

I just hope loulou's been so busy and hasn't had the chance to pop in, he little guy is over a year already!

Wannabe - I think it's so controversial because of all the misinformation put out about them, for example, a while back some scientist came out and claimed that the mmr vaccine causes autism, it turns out he completely fabricated his results and since many scientists have disproved his theories...but some people still hold onto that misinformation. And then to make it worse there are so many scary sounding ingredients that the average person just doesn't understand how they work and assume they're poisonous or deadly, when it reality how they're used and the amount they're used in are pretty harmless. 

I have nothing against "natural moms", but many of them just aren't educated enough about these things and they choose to take opinion based articles over actual facts.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yeah, I'm very indifferent to a lot of their views, I joined the group because I wanted to learn more about circumcision, and we've decided not to circumsize, but the ladies in that group post how sad they are for other baby boys who get cut and feel sorry for their significant others if they werr...I think it's too extreme like get over it lol can't please everyone ;)

As far as vaccines I just wonder if it's safe to get all 4+ shots in one visit or if it makes sense to spread them out...I'm also a little on edge at a post I saw about a boy who has seizures/ticks because of vaccines, supposedly. 

Then again, those mama's are all against the Tdap too but I just got it today. I believe it's more important for me to TRY to protect my son against whooping cough, even if it doesn't necessarily "protect" anybody fully.


----------



## mirandaprice

There's a very small chance a baby could have a reaction to a vaccine, usually it's an allergy to something in it or a predisposed reaction. It's so rare though!

I read an article explaining that delaying vaccines isn't any safer then just taking them all at once, that it seems like a lot, but it's tested and proved scientifically by region as to vaccination schedules. James has never had more then 3 shots in one visit, it may differ depending on state but most won't do more than 4


----------



## wannabemomy37

Good to know, Miranda. We'll likely just follow the normal vaccines unless I find different info in research, but I still have some time for that.

So last night on the way from work I was having lots of belly tightenings combined with menstrual cramps, so I decided to time them and they were about 6-8 minutes apart! I timed them for another hour just to make sure, then called the doc and obv they said go to L&D. I was on the monitor for probably 3 hours having "irregular" contractions. They ended up giving me medicine to stop the contractions since I'm so early still...so now we wait once again! I also was advised not to work today, so rest it is!! Especially seeing I have a headache that hopefully won't turn to a migraine...took tylenol already. 

Hope you ladies are doing well...Pal, any news?? 
Jessie happy 20 weeks!! 
Pickle, miranda, kristi, DD, dream, how are those cuties??


----------



## Pickletilly

Miranda that's so great! I'm excited for you!! :kiss: 

Wannabe sounds like your little one is trying to break free! After my first bleed I used to get contractions and time them, but they'd soon go. Happened quite a bit but I guess my pregnancy was pretty doomed lol. Don't worry though, the doctors will do their absolute best to keep baby in, they always say just one more day would be beneficial. I'm sure bubs will stick it out! 

I often think about Lou, just makes me sad the way she disappeared. I wish we knew the reason behind it. 

The girls are fab :) just over 16 weeks now. Not much to report though as technically they're only 9 weeks old :haha:
They love to kick around with their legs out!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wannabemomy37

Aww they are gorgeous!!! 

Yes my boy is trouble lol I have heard every doctor say he's a "wild child" in there lol...I'm like yeah I know, he moves nonstop sometimes 

My guess is another 2 weeks or so


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe I hope he stays in as long as possible, and doesn't give you too much trouble once he's out!

Pickle, your girls are beautiful! I can't believe how big they're getting! 

I think of Lou often too, I wish she'd pop in with an update!

Pal - how'd your appointment go?

James is doing well, he's getting his canine (eye) teeth in now. The bottom right has started to pop through a bit, he got his first ever teething fever, that was a nightmare. Just glad it wasn't another ear infection. He's trying out lots of bigger words, but still doesn't talk much...he can say basketball and football though :dohh:


----------



## fairyy

Hi girlies.:flower:

Kerry: Girls are super adorable. They are such cuties. :kiss:

Rebecca: Hope Xavier stays in and bake for a little longer. 

Miranda: Teething fever, oh no :growlmad: poor James :hugs:
I love seeing his videos. 

Jess: Happy 20 weeks hun :flower:

No appointment yet, Miranda. I will book sometime in June after SA is being done in May end. AF is either due today or tomorrow. 

Hope everybody is doing well. Where is Natasha ?


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw okay, I dunno why I thought you had an appointment, fxd you won't need one, pal!


----------



## fairyy

I had one in March. In that appointment I showed my tests results of the tests done last year to the doctor. She ordered few more tests. So I gave blood for those on that same day. She will discuss the results when I go to see her next. She said probably we may go Clomid route and then IUI. But if there is male factor issue then she will refer us to a fertility clinic. 

So all I can do now is to wait till June. Because DH wants to try naturally till then. He is against Clomid and said yesterday he'll try the best he could to get me pregnant soon (before the treatment starts) lol :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fairy, any update??

How's everyone doing?

I'm plugging along. Crampy, irrational/emotional beyond control, just sore and achy. I'm a pretty miserable pregnant lady at this point, lol :)


----------



## fairyy

Hi Rebecca. AF got me on Sunday afternoon. We had our hopes up when there was no sign of AF till Saturday night. Poor DH. I can't forget that grim look on his face when I told him that AF is starting. :(


----------



## wannabemomy37

Aww Fairy I'm sorry hun :hugs: that darned witch!! :(


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw Pal, I'm so sorry af got you. I'm still keeping everything crossed you get your bfp soon!


----------



## wannabemomy37

How's everyone doing?? You've all gone very quiet! Remember when that used to mean we were DTD? Lol. 

I'm feeling constant pressure/heaviness in my pelvic region, seriously worried I'm going to pee myself it's so bad/uncomfortable! He's been moving a ton today like he's trying to bust his way out. Keep at it, boy, momma's ready to meet you!! &#128525;


----------



## mirandaprice

Wow wannabe, almost 37 weeks!

He'll be here soon enough!



I've been a but anxious between finishing up the school semester and finding out my uncle sold his business so now I'm out one of my jobs. With the ntnp/ttc going on it really sucks to have that added pressure of losing out on a paycheck. Fxd I can get a 2nd part time job quick, my other job wasn't willing to give me more hours to cover.

How is everyone else, I hope well!


----------



## mirandaprice

How are you feeling wannabe? Halfway to 38 weeks already!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda- I've been cramping and feeling such pressure, went to docs on Tuesday where he said I'm 50% effaced but only barely 1cm... (he actually said a "fingertip" but then proceeded to shove a finger in, which made me bleed a bit). 
I started my Maternity leave as of yesterday because of how uncomfortable I've been, and it doesn't seem to ease up at all.

Last night I got all excited, contractions were coming somewhat strong every 7 mins...I figured I'd better sleep in case it was starting, but woke up just crampy again, no big contractions :( I've gotta be close?? I'm gonna be so upset if it's still another 3 weeks on leave without baby :(


----------



## mirandaprice

It definitely sounds like your body is gearing up, hopefully it doesn't take too long to go into labour, I can't imagine going three weeks cramping off and on and having irregular contractions


----------



## Pickletilly

Good luck wannabe! Yknow, just incase :kiss:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Pickle, still waiting lol

Cramping/contractions still there, the pressure comes and goes...tailbone pain I think was just cuz I overdid it yesterday. 

I've been hand expressing colostrum for over a week and have probably close to 4.5oz frozen! It causes contractions/tightenings but hasn't lead to anything like I've read lol.
I originally started because I woke up to huge wet patches on my shirt, so figured I might as well try to collect that precious milk for my sweet boy! :)


----------



## mirandaprice

If you have a pump it'll stimulate more, it causes the body to release prolactin which can trigger contractions.

Happy 38 weeks!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks! I won't be getting my pump till I deliver, through my insurance.

I'm cramping bad like on a period, ctx between 4-10mins I think but not regularly still. They are getting stronger and longer, just not closer together?

Sharp stabby pains in vagina, and pressure/growing pains all over pelvic area, thighs, and butt. 

I'm really hoping things amp up soon...this is just getting more and more uncomfortable so I gotta be getting closer..

Had a dream my waters broke...why couldn't that have been real? Lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello Ladies. .sorry that I have been Mia. Moved house and kinda have been busy but I really haven't got any excuses. How is everyone? 

How r the mummy's and babies Kk, Miranda, pickle and Dd? Hope you are all good? 

How are the preggers Jessie and 
Wannabe? Hope u and bumps are all good? 

How is gorgeous pal? Hope you are good? 

What has everyone been up to?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hey girls I'm still here bout to explode lol was due this weekend but nothing!! Induction scheduled for June 6th. 
Doc appts Tues/tmrw and Friday for non stress tests. Tmrw I get an ultrasound to check for fluids, etc.

I'm just SO irritated and upset with OH tho its ridiculous. He's so lazy and such a slob. Doesn't help unless I literally beg him. I'm so over it and can't wait to get away. I can't stand him anymore, at all. Even looking at him repulsed me. :cry: def not my vision I had in mind for my son but I just can't handle it anymore!


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm sorry you and your oh are having issues wannabe, having a baby is very stressful and can be really hard on a relationship. I hope he steps up for you.


I'm just going day by day, I'm basically a sahm right now, the one job I have I only go in once a week and I take James with me...my other job is no longer. Long story. Still can't find a place willing to hire me on such limited hours. James is well though, he's such a great kid, and I've started him in his own bed, it's a full size bed so I can lay with him if needed. I can't believe he'll be 2 in a few months!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Sorry to hear that you and your oh are having issues Wanabe. But I second what Miranda said, having a baby is a massive change and can put a huge strain on even the strongest relationships. Hang in there hun. Just concentrate on taking care of u and try not to stress x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Aww Miranda . What about ur uncle's job? Have you left now? It can be very difficult finding a job with the flexibility to take care of a baby. That is why a lot of women end up staying at home with their baby's because it doesn't make sense to work full time and pay more than half to minder or baby sitter. And also miss precious time with your lo. . I hope you find something soon that suit your family life. I think the government should create specific jobs for mums in general with flexibility to suit their family life x


----------



## mirandaprice

My uncle sold his business, and the new owners aren't the best people...Brett and I decided I should quit when my uncle told us the news. It was all very last minute and I'm still kind of angry with my uncle for not giving us a heads up when he first decided to sell his business 4 months ago...Brett is working as much overtime as he can to make extra money. We're stable, no net loss in income, just an inconvenience really.

How are you doing dream? How's it been at work?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww how annoying. Ur uncle should have at least given u heads up knowing u've got lil James as well and need time to plan your next step. Good to know that u guys are still ok and hope that things change for the better soon. I am k. Work is k. Very stressful at times lol. My babies are fine. DD is 4 next week, and I am struggling to get my head round it. I only had her yesterday. Ds is fine as well just very active x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hey lovely ladies my apologies for not updating sooner, but Xavier was born on June 2nd!! He's a week old today!
I had to be induced, waters popped and level 3 pitocin, but otherwise did everything 100% natural, no pain meds besides the tylenol I needed beforehand for a headache. Everything happened SO fast...Went in at 8, got started around 9/930, around 3pm I was crying saying I couldn't do it anymore, asked for meds once but luckily OH reminded me I didn't want anything. They checked me at that point I was 7cm and so I got on hands and knees for 20mins, said I needed to push, the nurse was like ok keep going, next contraction I screamed I NEED to push!! And got rechecked, sure enough I was fully dilated and ready to go. Did a few rounds of practice pushes which were successful, the doc came in around 430 and Xavier arrived at 454pm!!

So thankful it was quick and "easy" since my.pregnancy made me struggle thru the entire 9 months. I did tear internally but I guess it's considered minor. I'm also convinced my tailbone is fractured since he was back to back and head down since 24 weeks. 
The cord was wrapped around his neck tightly 3 times, and once his head was out is when I decided I was "done"...I was SCREAMING and they literally had to get 2 extra nurses in to hold my legs down and yell at me to keep going. That was the worst part and still haunts me now. But I did it!! :) 

Since the labor OH has changed drastically for the better, we are cuddling and kissing and loving each other all over again, thank God. We're still not rushing into marriage just yet, but things are definitely looking up. Hallelujah!

Oh, he was 8lb3oz 19.5in so not "big" at all, really...they had me so worried over nothing. 

Hope you all are doing well!! I'll try to keep in touch but it's just been go go go since coming home, visitors and doc appts. Glad to just RELAX today at home!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats wannabe!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Congratulations sweety. :happydance: :happydance: Another baba to add to our ever growing babies :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks girls! I'm so in love!!! Can't believe he's already a week old today, and we've been doing great with breastfeeding I'm so so happy, def on cloud 9!!

:cloud9:


----------



## Pickletilly

Congrats!! Now the fun begins :D


----------



## DD80

I read sometimes and then forget to post. Hi all! Co gratulations wannabe! Xavier is a cutie!

We are doing ok. Charlie is almost walking on his own and I'm cutting down my pumping at work again, which makes me very sad...but happy because pumping is a PIA. I'm glad everyone is doing well! &#128522;


----------



## mirandaprice

Pumping is a pia! 

Happy birthday Willow!!

James is starting to say more words. Slowly, but they're coming. His new thing he says is "papa" which had my dad tickled pink, he just runs up to my dad taps his leg and says papa and wants to help him "work" and "fix things" it's so cute.

My body is still adjusting to being off birth control, still ntnp, but now on month 3. 

How are the rest of you ladies? Haven't heard from you in a while Pal, hope you're alright?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy Birthday Willow.

So sweet that James is saying more words before u know it, u won't be able to shut him up lol.
Pal hope you are k hun. 

How is everyone else doing? Hope great?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Doing good here...still have my moments but adjusting to parenthood pretty well for the most part. I just can't wait till my body feels better physically cuZ that alone is killing me, then the nursing and lack of sleep gets overwhelming at times...can't wait for bottles around 4-6weeks so daddy can help at least one feeding around 10pm I get frustrated. Xavier loves to clusterfeed at random, inconvenient times...


----------



## mirandaprice

I started bottles from day one, I pumped and bottle fed James in the hospital....he nursed like a champ for 15 months.

They make bottles that are similar to boobs if you're worried about nipple confusion


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yeah, just introduced a pacifier today which helps a bit as he comfort nurses often

I had such an awful migraine today so had to take meds...they've been approved and ate on the safe list but I'm still iffy about things like that so my last pump session I put in the fridge just in case OH needs to feed him (wasn't sure if meds would work, they're new for me) and I would've been fine if he had a bottle now. I'm just still trying to wait till 1 month cuz it's recommended everywhere and I can't afford to lose my supply, altho I really don't seem to have an issue in that department lol I am nursing on demand and pumping a decent 10oz a day more.


----------



## fairyy

Hello ladies. Hope you all are doing good. 
Love your ticker Rebecca. :)

Sorry that I have been MIA. I need to update. DH went for his SA few days back. He had to go to LabCorp three times because there was some problem there in their system and they couldn't find my doctor's order. So after many phone calls, follow ups and three visits he had finally given sample for SA. His results are back. We don't know the result yet. It is with my doctor. I have an appointment tomorrow. The doctor will discuss his SA result, my blood works and treatment plan for us. Please pray that his SA is normal. He thinks he is the problem. Because last year we did my tests and ultrasounds, HSG and all and everything was ok. But my OBGYN here did few more tests and thinks I am not ovulating that strong. I told him that may be problem is my weak ovulation and clomid can fix it. We are nervous and excited. I can't believe finally this is happening. Can't wait for tomorrow. I will update tomorrow.


----------



## mirandaprice

Fxd it's an easy fix pal!

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and checking often for an update!


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Miranda. 
How is NTNP going on ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Omgosh I so excited for you. Hopefully there will be no issues with his sa and clomid finally does the trick. We are thinking of ntnp from September yikes. I am sooo excited. We might all be bump buddies again. Good luck pal. Keeping everything crossed for you hun x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Keeping you in my thoughts Pal! Hopefully just clovis will help!

Ahh good luck Miranda and Natasha!!! That's awesome we need more symptom spotting 

I'm scared to think of getting pregnant again


----------



## fairyy

Exciting that we all can be bump buddies in near future. Yayyy
Thanks for the good wishes ladies. We definitely need those. 

Rebecca how are you hun ? 
I am so happy that you are a mom now.<3
Jessie will be joining the new mom club soon. :cloud9:


----------



## mirandaprice

My body is still regulating coming off the mini pill, this month is the first month since March I've had a semi normal period...feeling hopeful for this cycle!

How'd your appt go pal?

How exciting dream!


----------



## fairyy

Fingers crossed for this cycle Miranda! 

My appointment is at 2.45pm.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hey pal. How did ur appointment go?


----------



## fairyy

Appointment went well. DH's sperms are good.
Everything is fine, his count, motility, morphology and all. Couldn't be happier. That means we don't need to go to a specialist and can work with our OBGYN. 

Thanks for all the support and good wishes. 

My testosterone is in normal range too. But DHEA is slightly elevated. But doctor said it should be 377 or something and it is 388. So not a major concern. So we are diagnosed as Unexplained Infertility. She wants us to go for IUI with Clomid. But I said that we want to try clomid with timed BD. So she agreed and prescribed clomid 50mg from day5-9 for two cycles. I wanted for three but she allowed me for only two cycles with minimum dose as I am ovulating. I asked about me having the possibility of endometriosis. She said that it might be possible that I have endo. 30percent of ladies who have unexplained infertility have endometriosis. Plus my pms is bad. I have symptoms of it. So if I am not pregnant with clomid + timed BD then we need to have laparoscopy done. Laparoscopy can clear endometriosis if I have it and increase the chance of me getting pregnant. After lap is done, we can get ready for IUI. So that's all ladies. 

I am happy that we are progressing in this TTC department. The journey might get harder but I can finally see the light from this dark tunnel. Oh btw DH is happy that this swimmers are well and good and I am over the moon with his results.


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Fantastic results. I am sooo freaking thrilled for u hun. Let ttc commence. So when r u starting clomid?


----------



## fairyy

Thank you Natasha. 
I am starting Clomid from Friday. I am ready with opk's and grapefruit juice to get more ewcm. I have heard that Clomid can make you dry.


----------



## mirandaprice

Yay! So glad the appointment went well, I hope clomid is the little push you need for a baby! So exciting to be starting Friday


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Miranda!
I am excited but scared thinking about needing Laparoscopic surgery. I hope I don't need it.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Pal I'm so excited for you!!! Relax and enjoy BD! for us it happened when least expected


----------



## mirandaprice

I hope you won't need it either Pal, sending lots of baby dust and hoping this cycle is it for you!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Congrats on the good news fairyy! Love coming on here these days with all the positivity! I'm so glad we are still here. I don't know if I've mentioned this but we've paid for our frozen embies to be stored for another year. We might go another year, but we are both on the same page about having another baby. The girls are days away from 6 months old! They have (my) cold at the moment, poor cherubs. Anyway, maybe when we have all popped a baby or two out, we could have this thread as a mummies group :) stick together and go through it all again (ha!!), while sharing tips etc since we all have babies of different ages and Google doesn't always have the answer.. Love to you all.


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Rebecca and Miranda!

Thank you Kerry. 
How have you been ? 
Nice that you have frozen embies to make more babies. Exciting! :) 
Your girls are so adorable.


----------



## mirandaprice

Love the new avatar pickle, those girls are adorable!

I'd love to change this to a mom group, I'm so invested in all you ladies and love getting updates on pregnancies and babies!


----------



## Dreambaby69

I love what u said pickle. We all should definitely stick together. I know that it goes quiet sometimes but I love it when we all chat. I also agree with you mirandaprice about changing it to mum group someday when we are all mums x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Omgosh ladies. Who saw the finale of Game of thrones? That show is the best show on TV wooooo! !!!!!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Dreambaby69 said:


> Omgosh ladies. Who saw the finale of Game of thrones? That show is the best show on TV wooooo! !!!!!!

Friggin love that show. And that finale was awesome :D I've read the books and im fixing to have to re-read just to pass the time while we wait another year.:dohh:

Hope all is going well ladies!! Willow just turned 2 a couple weeks ago. She is doing well, she doesn't have a huge vocabulary but she will get there :) She has so much personality I don't know what to do with her sometimes LOL This is her most recent pic and I may be biased but she is just so beautiful it literally makes me want to cry.
 



Attached Files:







Crown1resize.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Pickletilly

Willow truly is stunning KK, so pure. :kiss:


----------



## Dreambaby69

You are not biased KK. She is a lil stunner.


----------



## fairyy

Willow is gorgeous! So so beautiful!:kiss:


----------



## fairyy

Ladies I have an awkward question to ask. 
Does having sex before doing opk can impact test result ? I mean does semen in urine after sex or pre-seed can impact opk result ?


----------



## Pickletilly

I shouldn't think so, it's just looking for one hormone regardless what's in ya pee.. I think :haha:


----------



## fairyy

Thank you Kerry! :)
I love your display pic:flower:


----------



## DD80

Fairyy - I'm so excited at all of your progress! I can't wait to hear how everything goes!


----------



## Krissykat1006

What day of your cycle are you on Fairyy?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Fairy I don't think that it will affect ur OPK. Good luck. U can post a pic as well so that we can analyse with you


----------



## fairyy

Thanks DD! 
How are you ? 

KK: Today is cd14. I am hoping for +opk tomorrow. 
Yesterday I started to get ewcm and surprisingly there is no ewcm today:shrug:
First cycle of clomid, may be that's why my body is acting strange!


----------



## fairyy

We BDed and then did an opk after a four hour hold and guess what opk is positive :happydance:

When should we BD again ?


----------



## Dreambaby69

:thumbup:As soon as u can really. Yeaaaaa positive OPK :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Yesterday we DTD and then after an hour got a positive opk. So we will try again today as early as we can. :)

Ladies say they get extreme pain during ovulation with Clomid but I didn't feel any pain so far. I am wondering if it is working or not! Or may be I am yet to ovulate later today that's why no pain yet. I don't know! I just want Clomid or something to work.


----------



## mirandaprice

Are they monitoring your cycle to make sure you O pal? Fxd!!

Willow is gorgeous KK!

Love your new avatar pickle, your girls are getting so big!

I got a new job! I start Wednesday, I'm so excited


----------



## Dreambaby69

Congratulations mirandaprice :happydance:

Fairy are you using OPK? Are you temping?


----------



## fairyy

That's great news Miranda! Congratulations :happydance::happydance:

No, they aren't monitoring me. They told me to use opk. Yes I am using opk. I got a positive yesterday. Not testing anymore after the positive test. I am not temping.


----------



## fairyy

Btw Happy July 4th ladies :flower:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Yay for +OPK!! FK for you :D

Congrats on the job Miranda!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ladies! I feel such positive vibes in here!! :)

Fairy - That's great you got a positive opk!! BD as much as you can in the next few days, then once more for good luck ;) I don't know much about opk but doesn't it mean you're about to ovulate, not already? So maybe you'll feel cramping, but maybe not. Everyone's different!

Kk- Willow is a doll!! I love seeing pics of her and her adorable outfits!! 

Pickle - love the new profile pic!! Did you say you're TTC again? How's that going?

Miranda - Congrats on the new job!! Is it doing something you enjoy?? I hope!

Dream - Hope all is well! I don't watch GOT so can't say anything bout that. 

DD - Howre you and Lil man doing?? He's getting big!

AFM - Still adjusting to motherhood. It's tough!! Loving my boy tho, he's so sweet!


----------



## fairyy

Hi Rebecca. Your little boy is so cute. :)

Positive opk means one is about to ovulate within 12 to 36hours. I ovulate the day after first positive opk. Will continue BDing just to be safe. :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Congrats Miranda! Great news :)

Tonnes of baby dust for you fairyy! :dust:

Oh gosh no wannabe, the girls are only 6 months old I'd be crazy to TTC! Although not much would happen since we need IVF in that department :p 

They are indeed getting big! Where does the time go? They are almost coming out of 0-3 clothing. It's their 4th night of sleeping in their own cots and also in their own room. I hope I'm losing weight having to get up constantly to go to their room every 5mins. I think they're scared when they wake up and realise they aren't next to each other.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fairyy

Kerry they are absolutely beautiful. Adorable babies <3<3


----------



## fairyy

Hi ladies. How have you all been doing ? 

I am wondering about one things lately and it's about DH's SA.

In that instruction manual it was mentioned that the abstinence period for SA should be no less than 2days and no more than 7days. When I asked my OB she said 3days. We were aiming for 3days abstinence before SA. We had sex on Monday night and DH had appointment on Thursday morning. But then LabCorp screwed up and he couldn't give his sample that day. He went again the next day (on Friday) to give his sample and he gave his sample then.

Now I am wondering would it have made a difference in result if he had gone on Wednesday to give his sample ? Was there a possibility of detecting *low sperm count *if he had gone after two days of abstinence ? I read that two day gap is ideal/best for SA.:confused::help::headspin::-k:wacko:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh I have no idea fairy. Hope someone can answer that for u x


----------



## Dreambaby69

I also feel the positive vibe on here Wanabe. How is xavier? Hope getting bigger by the day x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awww pickle ur girlies are cute. 6 months already woooooooow


----------



## fairyy

Found this while googling,



*How long should you abstain before sperm analysis?
*




*Answer: The quality of the semen analysis is highly dependent on the method of collection. The ideal number of days to wait after sex to give a semen analysis is three to five days. Giving a semen analysis in less than three days after an ejaculation produce a small volume low count semen sample*

Seriously I am going crazy :wacko:


----------



## Pickletilly

Fairyy my other half had to repeat his a couple of times during our tests, each with different "holding" times, and the results were all the same. If you're worried though you could always re-do it


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oops Pickle my apologies, I thought you were TTC lol who am I confusing you with? Or am I just going crazy lol
They're gorgeous!! 

Xavier is doing well, thanks Dream! :) He just had his 1 month checkup yesterday...he's 9lbs13oz (40%) and 22.5 inches (85%)!! My Lil guy is growing fast! He's in 0-3, some 3 months clothes already...He's been spitting up quite a bit, but I think I have oversupply and fast letdown so getting that checked on Monday. The doc was funny she saw the milk pouring outta his mouth and said "wow you have enough milk for quadruplets!" Haha


----------



## Krissykat1006

Oh Pickle! The girls are ADORABLE!!! <3

Wannabe those pics you've been posting just make me melt, he is so snuggly!!

I have no input on SA Fairyy...but I hope you figure it out! I'm patiently waiting for your TWW to be over LOL


----------



## CobynTTmom

Hi ladies,
Call me crazy, but I just read through ALL 325 pages over the past week. I came across this page by searching for TTC forums. I know you don't know me, and I feel weird saying I semi- know all of you. So let me introduce myself if I may. My name is April. I am 28 y/o. I am a mommy to two wonderful, handsome, and amazing boys. Jacoby is my oldest at 6 yo. He is such a special boy. He was born with a disability that has never been givin a definite diagnosis. Just a "general" feeding disorder (he was born without a gag/swallowing reflex and tube fed until 3 1/2) low muscle tone, and developmental delay. What an amazing ride/journey it's been with him. Eventually he beat all doctors imagined he wouldn't do and now walks, talks, eats, eats, and eats some more!! :) I ended up becoming pregnant when Jacoby was only 9 mos. Old. Boy was I scared, not only for myself, but how was it going to give both of them the love and attention each so badly needed...? Then their was the genetic aspect of it. The doctors had no answers for us so basically scared us into a statistic with 1 in 4 chance this would happen again. Whatever the outcome, I would be happy either way.... but just felt it unfair for another one of my babies to endure the same pain... Long story short, brother was born 9 mos. Later a happy and healthy boy. Tristan. He was such a good baby and GREATLY appreciated at that moment and time! Whew! Fast forward and my sweet baby is just a few days from his 5th birthday!!! :'( I can't believe how fast time has flown and now they will both be in school full time next month. It almost feels like my purpose as mommy slowly fades away with each passing day. I know I'm still "mom" but they just don't NEED me anymore.... lol
With all that being said, your stories have helped ease my mind and some fears about ttc. Both boys were welcomed surprises! :) So this is our actual first time really ttc. We are currently on our 2nd cycle and I am on CD14 and due to O any day now. I have been using opk's atleast once a day with all negatives so far. And also trying to BD eod. I don't temp, but I have been charting everything else on ff. I'm trying a SUPER relaxed approach at this this month, cause my body did some crazy stuff last month and I have no idea if it was very messed up or if it was a chemical. I just know NOTHING was normal about anything that occurred last month, and I was devastated when AF showed up, and I felt extremely ignorant for thinking I was in fact pregnant. I hope you don't mind me butting In..... I just felt invested and compelled... Everyones journey was amazing to read.


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Aww u r definitely welcome cobynttmom :happydance:. Wow what a journey u have been through. Glad everything worked out for u. All the ladies on here are fabulous as u will soon find out x


----------



## fairyy

Welcome CobynTTmom to our lovely group :flower:
You had been through such a journey! 

You read through all these 325 pages. Wow that's amazing! =D&gt;:D
Ladies here are very nice and supportive. This is the best group of ladies I have ever known through bnb. Love them all <3. We are glad that you have decided to be a part of our small bnb family. Hope you stick around. :dust:


----------



## CobynTTmom

Thank you fairyy and Dream for your welcoming responses!:happydance: I would definitely love to have someone to share this journey with as no one knows we are ttc. So being able to get things off my chest and out of my mind with women who know what I'm going through makes me happy. And yes, I read through ALL the pages! It was like a roller-coaster in the form of a book. I laughed, I cried, I held my breath, and I got excited when old members came back. Lol


----------



## fairyy

You are my TTC buddy along with Miranda. I didn't get a chance to be bump buddy with other ladies. But they are all very supportive. I would have gone totally crazy without them. My TTC journey is very long and still going on. But I am glad to find support here. Hope we get BFP soon. :)


----------



## CobynTTmom

:happydance:Yay for TTC buddies!!:happydance::hugs: I all the luck and baby dust in the world to you two! :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome cobynttmom!

I'm more ntnp (not trying, not preventing) at the moment. I think AF is due Monday, but giving until next Friday to be sure since my cycles are still regulating.

Did you come off any type of bc? Don't be discouraged, it can take a few months ttc


----------



## CobynTTmom

Miranda- No, I made a choice years ago to never get on BC. I don't know why, but it scares the living daylights out of me. We have always used condoms instead. RELIGIOUSLY! LOL. :blush:


----------



## CobynTTmom

Also, as I am new to this site, any helpful tips? I'm lost. Lol. How do I start a journal?


----------



## mirandaprice

From a desktop it's easier to navigate, I forget how to start a journal from a phone - there's a bunch of ttc forums and tww ones where people like to symptom spot and talk about what they've tried and what they think work


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi cobynttmom! Welcome to the best group of ladies ever. As you have read, these girls have stuck by me and each and every one of us through absolutely everything. Not one of us has given up along the way. And I truly believe that this group is the reason I still have my sanity. We went quiet for a while (as you know, babies are time consuming) but I think everyone is slowly coming back! Nice to still have our TTC ladies battling on, Miranda ntnp and to have a newcomer that cares enough to read our stories. I hope you stick around lovely :)

Ps. Our thread is _totally_ like a book! Ups, downs, losses, heartache, love, relationships, disappearance of our Lou, happy endings.. :haha:


----------



## Pickletilly

Guys my first born (by 30 seconds, hehe) has started sleeping like this. I don't mind as we have Angel care sensor pads, but they haven't learnt to roll over properly, so she's laying on her arm. And also can't roll back. I'm worried her arm will lose circulation?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda, I had you confused with Pickle as far as TTC!! Oh I feel silly lol I blame mommy brain ;)

April, welcome to our little bnb family!! I'm impressed you read thru all 325 pages too!! We've all definitely had quite a journey with ttc, but we've always been supportive of each other and it really helps to be able to talk here especially when you're not openly ttc. 

As you've read, I just had my sweet boy on June 2nd and I just can't believe how fast time flies already! It's crazy exhausting and honestly nothing like I expected it to be! I love him to death but I do have moments I wonder if I'm dealing with some PPD...I get annoyed a lot with him, but also with OH. OH still drives me crazy (not in a good way) and I really struggle to see us together forever. I still haven't put my ring back on. I just don't know anymore. I absolutely HATE how he gets to sleep whenever he wants yet I'm up all hours of the day and night for my son. I feed him during the nigh and just roll my eyes and cry watching OH sleep peacefully while I struggle to stay awake to feed him for 15min, burp him for another 10min and then change his diaper...then wait for him to fall asleep and hope he won't clusterfeed in another few mins (an hour start to finish). 

Anyways, welcome! So excited to be with you, Pal, and Miranda thru your journeys!! &#128150;


----------



## CobynTTmom

Pickle- Thank you! I just really felt a connection, and I seen most of you were still active so I had to write to see if I could join!!! :)

Wannabe- All of your stories were so captivating, I just couldn't put my phone down. Lol. My OH was actually starting to get a little frustrated that I was spending more time with it than him!!! Lol:haha: I kept telling him give me a little time so I could finish. :hugs:

Afm- I am now CD16 and still waiting on my +opk. I have had O pain for a few days now, but with no ewcm yet. And really no drive. Which usually I do. My CP is med. High, soft, and open. I'm starting to get a little worried I won't O. We have been BD'ING eod, except me and OH had a mild spat last night and just fell asleep....:nope: I was a little upset about that, but life goes on. Would dtd everyday for a few days be bad idea? I've read mixed reviews, so I don't really know.

On another note, today was slightly stressful. We went for a drive an hour outside of the city and on our way back we started to have fuel pump issues on my jeep!! :growlmad: After the first time breaking down on the interstate my OH was under the hood, and it slipped out of his hand and came crashing down on his head and he ended up busting his mouth open in multiple places on the engine frame!!! He collapsed on the ground and seemed a bit out of it for a second. Blood was gushing out and I lost my cool in front of my 4 year old. Dad ended up being ok and I calmed down, as it's been a while since ive been so scared like that. Daddy rescued us and fixed the truck and my baby boy was so ... good during the chaos and a brave little boy. After we were back on the road, he kissed my hand and called daddy Superman, me Super girl, and he was Batman!!!:happydance::cry::hugs:

Hope all you ladies are enjoying your sweet munchkins and your weekend! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CobynTTmom

Also, is there a way to save this thread so I don't have to keep searching for it? *Newbie probs*


----------



## Dreambaby69

Omgosh what a day u had. I would have been terrified as well . Glad he is k now. 
Do you use OPK? Do you temp? I have heard that dtd every other day is better than every day. But after going on this journey, I have come to realise that anything is possible after all it only takes one. 
I am not a computer wiz but if you add the site to ur favourite then you can always come back. I am sure some of the ladies will be able to explain better x


----------



## mirandaprice

Cobyn- If you're on your phone, the easiest way is to go to your control panel, it should list any threads you've commented on, I have it set so when I start typing babyandbump that's what comes up. 

Glad your oh is okay, how scary though! BD every day is only an issue if theirs low sperms count, healthy sperms levels it shouldn't matter as far as I know.

Wannabe - sorry to hear you and your oh are still having issues, it's really important to communicate your frustrations to him. Unfortunately because you're breastfeeding, not much can be done for feeding time unless you give the occasional bottle and just pump instead of feeding him, give your oh a chance to feed Xavier! 

Pickle - I don't think laying on her side is an issue as far as circulation goes, my son sleeps like that half the time. I'm sure once she's rolling both ways it'll be far less stressful in her sleeping positions.

Pal - how are you?

Jessie - how are you doing?

DD and KK - how are your little ones and you?

Hope I didn't forget anyone!

AFM- AF I think should start today, I'm having some cramping...but my stomach has been so messed up the last few days so I can't tell if it's intestinal cramps or uterine cramps...I figure if af doesn't show by Friday I'll test, but not too optimistic this cycle, I kind of put a halt on BD right around O time because of my new job. I'd hate to start off getting pregnant right away, I'd feel too guilty


----------



## fairyy

CobynTTmom: OMG what a scary situation you were in!! So terrifying!!
I am glad that you all are ok. :hug:

To get notification from this thread you can click on thread tools and then click on subscribe thread and then click on the first drop down box and choose for either instant, daily or weekly notification option. Hope this helps!

Keep doing opk's and bd eod to be safe. If you miss a day then don't worry BD the next morning or evening. You don't have to BD everyday. But you can if you want to :winkwink:
I am on Clomid and have been told to BD eod and when opk is positive. 

Rebecca: Hope everything between you and OH is ok now.
Make some time to talk to him about how you feel about him not being helpful. I hope you both can resolve this issue quickly :hugs:


Miranda: You never know! What it all takes is one sperm to fertilize the egg. :) I also get confused and find it hard to distinguish between intestinal cramps and uterine cramps at times. I am excited for you. 

Natasha: How are you hun ? Would love to see some pics of the kiddos if you are comfortable posting some pics. 

KK, DD, Kerry, Jessie hope you all are doing great as wells as the little ones :hugs:

AFM: I had some cramping on 1dpo and 3dpo and it was AF type cramps. But nothing after that. Today is 7dpo. Oh this TWW is a long wait :sleep:


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Cobyn- If you're on your phone, the easiest way is to go to your control panel, it should list any threads you've commented on, I have it set so when I start typing babyandbump that's what comes up.
> 
> Glad your oh is okay, how scary though! BD every day is only an issue if theirs low sperms count, healthy sperms levels it shouldn't matter as far as I know.
> 
> Wannabe - sorry to hear you and your oh are still having issues, it's really important to communicate your frustrations to him. Unfortunately because you're breastfeeding, not much can be done for feeding time unless you give the occasional bottle and just pump instead of feeding him, give your oh a chance to feed Xavier!
> 
> Pickle - I don't think laying on her side is an issue as far as circulation goes, my son sleeps like that half the time. I'm sure once she's rolling both ways it'll be far less stressful in her sleeping positions.
> 
> Pal - how are you?
> 
> Jessie - how are you doing?
> 
> DD and KK - how are your little ones and you?
> 
> Hope I didn't forget anyone!
> 
> AFM- AF I think should start today, I'm having some cramping...but my stomach has been so messed up the last few days so I can't tell if it's intestinal cramps or uterine cramps...I figure if af doesn't show by Friday I'll test, but not too optimistic this cycle, I kind of put a halt on BD right around O time because of my new job. I'd hate to start off getting pregnant right away, I'd feel too guilty

Yea me :cry: lol
I am fine though.


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm a little all over the place today, sorry dream!!! Glad you're doing well though, how are the little ones? Is your little boy saying many words yet?

Pal - sending lots of babydust, I hope this is it for you! When do you plan to test?


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Miranda! 
I am planning to test on Monday.


----------



## CobynTTmom

So, I told myself I wasn't going to over analyze things this month during the tww.... but I'm already stressing myself out thinking I won't even have a chance at waiting this month.:blush:..... with that being said ff had my 6 days as follows 7th,8th,9th as the first 3 days, and the 10th,11th,12th as my most fertile days. Today being CD17. I have been using opk's since CD11, all having been neg. Today I used 2. One in early afternoon and one this evening. Every month my cm is unmistakable and abundant during ovulation. And it seems this month something is different. There is hardly anything there and my sex drive is low. Although I have been having "O" pain for a few days now, but seem like it's let up some today. I have been so excited about trying this month and today I feel my excitement is running out. My CP was high, soft, and open, and when checking this evening it's still high and open but feels as though it's firmer. Should I be worrying just yet? I did have a weird start to my Cycle last month. So I don't know if that may be contributing? I don't temp, so I'm out of luck in that dept. :wacko::wacko: I just want to have fun BDing... (we do) but I just want the pride there knowing I have a chance at creating life without some stress, if that makes any sense. Lol


----------



## Pickletilly

Cobyn sometimes you just have the odd whacky cycle. I would just carry on bding and having fun! I would highly recommend temping, it answers pretty much everything, you do what you can until that one morning when your temp spikes and you know ov has happenened and you can relax, and also if it drops back down it kinda softens the blow giving you a warning of AF coming. Some people find it stressful, but I found it really helpful and I so wish I'd carried on temping when I did IVF as all I wanted on FF was to see my temp spiking up and up (meaning pregnancy) haha! Anyway, don't give up hope on this cycle, our bodies are just weird!


----------



## mirandaprice

I've noticed from being on the forums over the past three years that sometimes your body will throw in some wonky cycles while ttc. My last three have been all over the place...I'm not even 100% what day to consider cycle day one, so I've no idea when o could of been. If I go by when I started spotting then today is day 2 of missed period, if I go by when the bleeding got heavier then Thursday will be day one. It can be a real rollercoaster.


----------



## fairyy

Yes Cobyn cycle acts strange sometimes while TTC. You are more than safe by continuing BD. Don't worry. 

Miranda you should count the day of full flow as day1.


----------



## mirandaprice

It's just hard to decide because the day I started spotting was a very light flow but not enough to reach a liner, mostly just when I wiped, but definitely bright red and clots....and exactly 28 days from my last af...so part of me wants to go with that day as day 1, probably gunna end up testing tonight or tomorrow regardless, I can always tell my obgyn and let them decide


----------



## fairyy

That's quite confusing Miranda. 
Can't wait for you to test. Good luck :)


----------



## CobynTTmom

Part of me wishes I would have started temping, but because of the stress I was under last cycle and how awful my sleep patterns are (and how difficult it is for me to wake up) I was worried about the added stress and pressure. So I decided to add opk's this cycle to see if I could help pinpoint, but it doesn't seem like that's even helping. We missed out on BD'ing last night, so went ahead and dtd this afternoon, as that's what ff has me as o day. I did however take an opk this morning with fmu and both OH and I agree it's darker than they have been but not positive.

Miranda- fx for some good news for you!! &#10084;

Fairyy- How are things going for you?

Pickle- Thank you! I just wish I wasn't so high strung! Lol. It seemed way easier to deal with being pregnant when it came as a surprise! Lol


----------



## fairyy

I think you are yet to ovulate. Watch closely for that positive opk. May be in next few days it will be positive. 

I am doing good. Only 8dpo :wacko:


----------



## mirandaprice

I tested this afternoon and got a bfp, I'm still letting it digest since I thought for sure af was coming.

A little anxious how it'll affect my new job, but overall happy. And Brett's happy too, he helped ease a bit of my anxieties.

Cobyn - maybe o is a bit delayed this cycle? Stress can do that, it's like the catch 22 of ttc, you stress because you want it to work out, but it doesn't work out because you stress. It's like a big game of Russian Roulette

Pal - any symptoms? I started having stomach troubles around 9/10 dpo and I know some woman start feeling stuff sooner. Sending baby dust!

How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## fairyy

OMG Miranda that's simply awesome. Congratulations :flower::happydance::dance:

How exciting! :) 
Hope we get to be bump buddies this time around.

Post a pic.


----------



## mirandaprice

I hope we can be too pal!


----------



## fairyy

Such a beautiful BFP :cloud9:

Any other symptoms Miranda apart from cramps ? 
I don't have any symptoms :shrug:


----------



## CobynTTmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Miranda!!! Congrats!!! What a BEAUTIFUL line!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## CobynTTmom

I am hopeful for a stress free next couple of days! I am excited for tomorrow, I am a freelance photographer, and one of my good friends is pregnant with twin boys and is being induced tomorrow morning. She asked me when she found out if I would photograph the births and I graciously accepted!!! &#10084; In a few short hours I will photograph and witness my first live natural birth. (I had 2 c-section. Lol)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Omgosh I kinda knew u were prego mirandaprice. Congratulations hun x

Cobynttmom KK is a photographer as well. 

Pal good luck hun x


----------



## Pickletilly

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats Miranda! Awesome news! Might have been a bit sooner than expected with your job and everything, but much better than having to keep trying and trying :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle- I feel incredibly lucky it didn't take longer then it did, but it's still a surprise since I really thought I was out.

Cobyn - I watched my sister give birth both times, it's such an amazing thing to watch, but really gross so I hope you have a strong stomach haha

Pal - my nipples were sore off and on, still are, but mostly gas and gas pains that feel very much like after is about to start. It's so hard to decipher pregnancy symptoms and pmsing symptoms


----------



## CobynTTmom

Well, looks like my dreams of witnessing and photographing her twins is shot. They informed her she will be delivering in the OR... :/ Shucks!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Wow I missed a lot! 

Miranda, huge congratulations hunny!! :hugs: I wouldn't worry about the new job. I'm sure everything will work out just fine!! :)

Cobyn- what a stressful day you had, glad he's ok! Sorry you can't photograph the birth...maybe newborn pics instead? :) as far as TTC I'd just BD whenever you are able to and feel like it. Ttc gets to be such a chore...just enjoy BD hun. 

Fairy - I hope your ttc journey comessage to an end soon. You deserve a bfp so bad!! I'm rooting for you!

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm going for my 6 week check up in a few hours. Gonna discuss all my concerns and hopefully get some answers.
Xavier got weighed on Monday and is now 10lbs4oz!! :) my big boy!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pal u r definitely next. I cannot wait to celebrate ur bfp hun x


----------



## Dreambaby69

CobynTTmom said:


> Well, looks like my dreams of witnessing and photographing her twins is shot. They informed her she will be delivering in the OR... :/ Shucks!

Awwwww :hugs: sorry u couldn't photograph the birth but like fairy said u can photograph the new borns instead x


----------



## mirandaprice

Bummer you won't be able to photograph the birth, a singleton birth would of been a better chance, I imagine they have her in the or delivering incase they have issues and need to act quick.

I'm hoping so hard you get your bfp pal, it's long overdue for you! It's time we get to cheer you on


----------



## fairyy

Thank you so much ladies :hugs:
This encouragement means a lot to me. :)

I hope so that I get a BFP with clomid else I am very hopeful that IUI will work. We won't go as far as IVF. It is damn costly here plus that's a lot for us both mentally, physically and monetarily. I believe God won't lead us to the path or situation which we can't handle. As far as we can go is IUI.

I am little worried. People who got BFP with clomid had some intense cramping when they ovulated and felt the ovulation but I didn't have that. I don't know if clomid is doing something positive for me. But I am hoping and praying for this cycle to work. I had some cramping but is on 1dpo and 3dpo. That can't be ovulation cramping. 



Sorry Cobyn. I hope you can photograph the newborn twins instead. 

How did the check up go Rebecca ?

Natasha will you be trying for your third soon ?


----------



## mirandaprice

Everyone's body reacts differently to meds, the only true way to know if clomid helps you ovulate stronger is to be having it monitored by a dr, otherwise it's just a guess.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pal just like Miranda said, the only time u can know for sure if you o'd on clomid or if clomid is working for you is if you are monitored. There are so many things to check for and doseage being one of them. What doseage are you on?


----------



## fairyy

Dreambaby69 said:


> Pal just like Miranda said, the only time u can know for sure if you o'd on clomid or if clomid is working for you is if you are monitored. There are so many things to check for and doseage being one of them. What doseage are you on?

I am on 50mg the lowest dose as I ovulate without clomid. She prescribed it for a stronger ovulation as we are the case of unexplained infertility. Asked me to use opk and call her office if I don't get +opk. She just prescribed for only two cycles. Then mostly we are going for IUI with ultrasound and trigger shot and may be progesterone for luteal phase. But may need laparoscopy before that.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Well, I'm falling into a deep depression quickly :(

Got the baby ready, had my mom meet me, drove all the way to the docs (45min) only to find out the doc had to leave early so rescheduled for the 27th...effing 2 more weeks...

OH is pissing me off no matter what. I seriously have issues with him able to sleep when he's tired yet I'm up with a super alert wide awake baby. I'm beyond exhausted but still gotta tend to my son. Why does he get to do whatever whenever and I'm "stuck" with the baby myself? Don't get me wrong I absolutely adore my son, but I hate having to be the only one raising him...I just started having crying fits again, too, just this week. I just want to feel normal again so I can truly enjoy motherhood but I guess it really wasn't at all what I expected...and if I had known OH would be absolutely no help then I'd have done things differently in the beginning...I'm seriously contemplating leaving OH. I just can't deal with his sloppiness and just looking at/listening to him pisses me off. I want to strangle him. 

Please tell me life gets better...and I don't need to hear "all guys are like that" cuz no, I'm not going to put up with him anymore. It's NOT normal and it's NOT from the baby, the same issues are S.T.I.L.L there...

:cry:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh, and to add fuel to the fire, my tailbone/pelvis still hurts me a lot and I don't feel healed down there :(


----------



## mirandaprice

He really should be helping wannabe, so you have every right to be angry and upset with him. As for the sleeping thing, I used to get really irritated when my husband got to sleep and I couldn't cause of the baby, even now sometimes I get mad about it cause James is a horrible sleeper some nights. 

You really need to talk to him and bring all the issues to the table, in a calm setting would be best. Maybe write it all down and give him the paper. When I first started dating Brett he acted very selfishly a lot of the times, and I realized that was how he was raised and he didn't know any better. So one night I wrote it all out in a letter and gave it to him to read, after that he worked really hard to be more considerate of me and my needs and not just his own. He still has his bad moments, but he tries. I actually just exploded at him this week because he refused to change a poop diaper lol, hormones make even the littlest things seem like a big deal.

If you think you may have ppd, seeing a dr for help is a good start. But just try not to make any rash decisions about your relationship without really thinking it through. If you choose to leave him, you'll never truly leave him because now you have a son together...make sure he knows you need help.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Miranda. I've written him letters before but I think I'll try it again. I just can't continue being upset like this day after day. He knows what he needs to do, he just doesn't. The sleep thing I understand, it just irritates me regardless. Xavier needs me more since we're breastfeeding, but it'd be nice if OH was even "able" to wake at night...I try to wake him but he sleeps like a rock...I think THAT'S what gets me, just the fact that if I needed him he's pretty useless. I'm all on my own day and night. 
I def think I have PPD because for one thing I've been struggling with depression and anxiety for years now, and since being pregnant I've been off my meds...and added to that OH not helping just really lowers my moods big time. I was so "excited" to go to the docs on Wednesday but now I have to wait 2 weeks more...I have my prescription on hand and am VERY tempted to just start them without this docs approval (got approved by another doc who prescribed them). I'm suffering bad when relief could be right there...


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Aww Wanabe :hugs:. Please don't suffer in silence. Talk to him and let him know how the whole situation is affecting u.


----------



## fairyy

Sorry Rebecca that you are having a difficult time sweetie :hugs:

Make sometime to talk to him heart to heart in a calm setting. I keep you in my prayers hun. 

I wish you could see the doctor soon and start your prescription!


----------



## CobynTTmom

I'm at work right now, so I'm gonna do a quick post then get back to everyone individually later. Well, it's CD23 and still no +OPK... :/ Last week I had O pains which have now subsided for the most part and cm isn't like it usually is during ovulation. I wish I had answers to my crazy body. Now that I'm having a wonky cycle, it gives me a little more ammunition to believe I had a chem. Pregnancy last month based on everything that went on at the end of my Cycle and now. I'd like to stay positive, but it's easier to just believe I'm already out this cycle. I know there is no way of knowing for sure unless I'm temping, but I believe my body is speaking volumes. Talk to you ladies soon! &#10084;


----------



## jessieles

Miranda - OMG sop happy for you, congratulations!!

Hope the rest of you ladies are good.

Fairy- I hope it wont be long for your bfp, you really deserve it!! :hugs:

Cobyn- Hello!! These group of girls are amazing and will help you through the ttc ups and downs.

Sorry I don't come on here that often anymore, I do keep up to date with your journals though!

I am now 32 weeks pregnant, it is flying by, here is baba.


Love to you all xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh wow jessieles 32 weeks already. Gosh that has really flown by. Did you find out what you are having? Beautiful scan btw x


----------



## mirandaprice

Wow 32 weeks already? I can't believe how fast your pregnancy has flown, that's going to be one gorgeous baby!

Pal - is today test day? Fxd crossed for a bfp!!!


----------



## fairyy

Cobyn: Sorry that you are having a wonky cycle. 
Are you BDing every other day ? How long your cycles are normally ?

Jess: Happy 32 weeks hun :hugs:
I love your bump and scan updates. So so happy for you. 

Miranda: How are you ? When is your first appointment ? 

Natasha: How are you and the kids doing ?
Hope you are enjoying your new house :)

I have decided not to test early. I was cramping since Thursday. But yesterday I was cramping really bad. So made a decision to wait for AF. 
Even DH was hinting to do a FRER :winkwink: and then he said may be pain is due to implantation. :haha: Who told him about all these stuff !!! he he 

I am going to test tomorrow if there is no AF or spoting till evening I promise. :) Please keep me and DH in your prayers ladies.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Praying for you Fairy!!

I took it upon myself to start my meds before my appt. I can't suffer that much longer. Day 3 on them and already noticing a difference.

Talked to OH about some stuff too and I think he's depressed also. He's admitted he doesn't enjoy being with the baby and doesn't feel a connection at all...so I told him those are signs of PPD and he should see a doc asap. Hopefully things will ease up.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Omgosh please please please let it be ur long awaited bfp pal. I will keep you in my prayers x


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal, I so hope af doesn't arrive and you get your bfp! Cramping can be commen even in early pregnancy, so don't count yourself out yet!

Wannabe, I didn't know men could get ppd? I hope he gets help so he doesn't continue to grow apart from Xavier


AFM- no appointment yet, trying to get my ins in order first. My current plan drops me at 26, which is next month so been working to get new ins in place. I'm hoping to have one in the next few weeks, but really that first app is to confirm pregnancy and in case they want to do a scan I wanna wait a little longer so there's something to see


----------



## fairyy

Yes Miranda, that completely makes sense to wait little longer to have the scan. 

Hope things get better for you two soon Rebecca [-o&lt;
Btw I don't have any idea what PPD is ? 

Natasha, thanks hun :hugs:
Miranda, cramping stopped after dinner time yesterday and today luckily I am not experiencing any cramps but I definitely feel the bloat and feels like AF could show up any moment.


----------



## CobynTTmom

Hi ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing well.

Pal- I sure hope this is your month! I have everything crossed for your much anticipated and we'll deserved BFP!!!

Jess- Thank you, it is so nice to meet you! I was so... over the moon to hear you got your BFP! Probably sound weird since you don't know me lol, but I read this forum like a book and feel I know everyone, and was rooting for everyone as well. :)&#10084;

Miranda- How far along are you again? How have you been feeling?

Wannaba- I am so sorry what you have been going through. It seems after my youngest was born (Tristan) I went through some of the same stuff you are. My OH is/was such a hard sleeper, and I nursed as well, so it was hard to understand why he got to rest, and why I was taking care of a newborn PLUS my son at 18 mos. With full blown special needs and care. I feel like some dad's have a hard time connecting when they are so little. It's by no means an excuse, cause I don't feel like it's a logical one, but that's how I feel they feel. In his case, maybe if he tried to do these things his bond and connection may strengthen...?

Dream- I hope you and your babies are doing well! :) &#10084;

AFM- I still haven't had a +opk, so I'm wondering if I didn't o or if I missed my surge, as I only tested once a day (those things are CRAZY expensive.) My cm hasn't been a good indicator and my CP is still high, soft, and open. Last night I was feeling AF like cramping but mild. AF isn't due (if it's still on track) for another week. At this point I don't really know what to think. We were going to keep BD'ing, but my drive has been super low and I started to feeling like I was getting an infection (sorry for tmi) from dtd to much. :/ So I'm just going to play the waiting game as I don't know or if I'm even at a dpo and wait for the witch to arrive. &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## CobynTTmom

So...it won't let me upload the picture, but I for the heck of it, went to take my last cb digi opk, cause I was tired of having them around.... AND I GOT MY FIRST SMILEY!!! Now I'm worried, as we haven't dtd since Friday. :wacko::/


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - ppd is post partum depression or depression after birth.

Did you test yet or are you waiting for tomorrow?

Cobyn - yay for a +opks, sperms live up to 5-7 days, so you should still be covered and get some tonight ;)

Im 5 weeks today


----------



## fairyy

Cobyn: Yay your opk is positive :happydance:
BD tonight and tomorrow. I am sure you have some sperms in there too from BD on Friday. 

Miranda, I am waiting for tomorrow.

Happy 5 weeks to you :flower:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Any news pal. I am really praying for you x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 5 weeks mirandaprice x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Cobynttmom yeaaaaaa to smiley face. For future reference, I used to buy cheapie OPK to use leading up to o and then crack open the big guns (clearblue) to confirm O. 
Get bding straight up cos u r still in the chance after all it only takes 1 x


----------



## fairyy

AF is here right on time. That witch is never late no matter how hard we try and what medication we take :growlmad::dohh::nope:

Never imagined that getting pregnant is going to be that difficult for me!!


----------



## fairyy

I am not able to decide whether to go for laparoscopic surgery to check for endometriosis and remove if any or try IUI first. 

My doctor didn't mention anything about laparoscopy or endo. She wanted to try clomid with IUI but then I requested for clomid to try with timed BD. When I asked about me having the possibility of endo she said that might be a possibility and 30percent of unexplained infertility cases have endo. Removing it would increase my chance of getting pregnant. 

But the problem is that just to know whether I have endo or not they have to perform surgery and they will remove it then. What if I don't have endo. 

Shall I go for the surgery or try IUI first ? If I have endo then IUI might not work too. I don't want the IUI cycle to end in same old AF. But DH is saying what if you go for surgery and after the surgery they tell you that everything is clear and you don't have endo!!! What to do ???:help:](*,):confused:


----------



## CobynTTmom

Fairy- I am so... very sorry the :witch: showed up.:cry: I wish I could offer some insight on where to go from here. But I don't know much about the medical side of ttc. But I hope you can get some answers soon.

Thank you ladies for your support on finally getting a positive. Ff had me ovulating today. Right after I got my smiley we went ahead and bd'd and then again this morning. Would it be safe to continue eod? Or just tomorrow? I'm not sure how long I'll hold up, lol. I give lots of props to the couples/women who can. I'm sure my other half wouldn't mind, but my drive has been at level 0! And it started to feel like a chore. This may be tmi, but last month I REALLY had a high drive and couldn't get enough and this month, nothing. QUESTION: Does the lp EVER change? Or does it always stay the same. This is my first month ever REALLY checking ovulation and 4th month tracking my cycle. So I have absolutely no idea of my lp. I'm just worried now with ovulating so late in the month with my last few cycles being mostly 31days with the exception of last month being late 2 days making it 33. Is there something I should be taking vitamin wise?

Would I consider tomorrow 1dpo? I know since I don't temp this is an educated guess, but what do yall think?

I really CAN'T thank you ladies enough for your support and kindness through this whirlwind of a ride, and I may sound so goofy with my worrying at every turn. I told myself I would be more relaxed and it's just backfiring. I just never imagined it would be so stressful ttc. I always envisioned it being so exciting and fun... which it REALLY is, but my anxieties take over, and over power the fun stuff. I just want my baby so much, as I know it will most likely be my last. I have ALOT of chronic back/health issues at the age of 28, and I'm not even sure how healthy it is for me to be trying, and maybe I should be grateful for what I already have (I am, but I hope that last statement makes sense) but I feel deep in my heart that my baby days aren't over yet. 

I couldn't imagine my journey now without you ladies, so I didn't have to go through it on my own. :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

Corbyn - I would think if ff had you O yesterday, that today is 1dpo. Most likely bd isn't necessary anymore, but you can always get another day or two in to be safe. LP usually stays the same as far as I know u less there are underlying issues, like progesterone problems, etc.

Pal - big big big :hugs: I'm so sorry the witch showed! I don't know anything about endo, so I can't really give advice on that- an u/s or something else can't diagnos it?


----------



## CobynTTmom

Hi ladies!!! I'm just checking in to see how everyone is doing! Hope you all are well. 

AFM- Things have been super quiet. I'm 8 dpo CD33. Last month I had a 33 day cycle. My cycles have never been that long. And I don't know my LP, so time will tell. I have been unusually relaxed this LP, I'm guessing since I have been cramping, I'm really just assuming this isn't it this month... I'm having virtually no symptoms (last month I had a bunch) so it's helped to not lose my mind.

Funny thing is.... last time I was pregnant (5 years ago) My SIL and OH's ex were pregnant and we all had our kids VERY close together. April', June, and july of 2011. Well first the ex announced she was pregnant, and early this week my SIL announced she was. So... maybe it comes in three's!?!? ;)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh good luck cobynttmum. Maybe this is it for u. 
Pal hun sorry I didn't reply. What did you decide to do in the end? Surgery or no surgery?


----------



## mirandaprice

Cobyn - I cramped a lot at the beginning of both pregnacies, starting shortly after o...I assume once implantation began.

How is everyone, pal how are you this cycle?

I'm stressing over daycare options, it's so expensive and I'm having massive anxiety over leaving my child with someone I don't know. The pregnancy is bumping along, I have my first obgyn appt next Tues


----------



## fairyy

Happy 6 weeks Miranda! 

Cobyn I hope your intuition is right and you are indeed pregnant! Good luck :)

Natasha, how are you sweetie ?

I am on my second round of clomid same 50mg cd5-9. 
If this cycle doesn't work then they might increase my dose. I am also planning to take expectorant to thin out cm. Clomid made me dry last cycle. 

I have decided not to go for surgery as I don't know if I have endo or not. We will try IUI first and if IUI fails then I will make an appointment with RE at Houston IVF. Then we will go from there.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda I'm freaking out about daycare too...due to go back to work on August 17th and STILL don't have things figured out...:(


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - I hope this cycle works, really keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Wannabe - it's so stressful looking for childcare. I would love to stay home but can't afford to, and most daycare are so expensive. I'm enrolling James tomorrow at one, so fxd he likes it there and they're a good school. My sister toured it and loved it and it's not too bad price wise. We'll be paying 703 a month for 3 days


----------



## CobynTTmom

Dream & Fairyy - Thank you, I hope so, but not holding my breath this month! ;) It's too exhausting. Lol

Miranda- That's encouraging to hear! Although I usually only cramp hours before AF arrives and 1-2 days after she's here, last month being our first ttc cycle, I cramped 5-7 days before she arrived. So, I'm not exactly sure if I noticed this because of ttc, or if It infact happens monthly. It's dull and achy, whereas my af cramps literally FLOOR me. 

Wannabe- I would do some research at some Christian day cares. I'm not super religious, but my son's great aunt is a director at one here in Nashville and they had such a neat program for families in need. They set aside a charity fund each school year, and we were graciously givin the help. At the time my 4 yo NEEDED to be in childcare and their prices were every bit of 600$ a month for only 3 days a week and with the help it was knocked down to 345$. Which was still a lot for us at the time, but better than full price. The school was AMAZING...They instilled wonderful values, the teachers were amazing, and the curriculum was no different if not better than a traditional childcare center. Just know there are wonderful schools out there that offer families in need help, without effecting care or values! &#10084;

Afm- 9dpo... yesterday afternoon I broke down and tested.My OH was a doll and got some tests. I tried explaining to him what a frer was and bless his heart he got the F.R digits. I don't exactly know what the sensitivity for those are compared to the early response ones, but regardless it was a BFN. Though I wasn't entirely concerned about it. Then this morning I had a doc. Appt for a non related circumstance and they gave me a pregnancytest. Test and it was also a BFN. Again, I'm not sure what the sensitivity of those are either, but I wasn't concerned with the result as I know it's still early. 
I decided to try a different store as I haven't been able to find the frer's everyone is talking about. The only one I have found is the ones with the curved handle.... are those just as sensitive as the regular frer's? They say early result on the box, it's a set of three.
I am going to wait to test again, but I'm REALLY torn. Because I don't know what my LP is, and the fact I O'D late, I don't know exactly when to expect AF. My Cycle is typically 31 days. Last month she was 2 days late and I ended up with a random 33DC. Today is CD33. Do I just wait it out and don't test?

Sorry for the long and overloaded post ladies... Hope you all are having a great day! &#10084;


----------



## mirandaprice

Cobyn - the curved handle frer are just a new design, they're the same as the old ones


----------



## CobynTTmom

Thank you so... much Miranda! I had absolutely no idea about the differences and sensitivity with those or any other ones! :blush::blush:


----------



## fairyy

Cobyn it is too soon to get a positive hpt. Try a FRER after few days. I hope it shows two beautiful pink lines then. :)
Those curvy handle frer are new design as Miranda said. 

I am not feeling hopeful that clomid with timed BD is going to work. I am not even eager to start TTC BD. No matter what we try and how hard we try the result is always same BFN. It is so frustrating. But I will start opk from Saturday just to be safe. 

Right now my only hope is IUI which I am not sure to do with my current OB or visit fertility clinic. The fertility clinic is in the same building as OB and if I ovulate on weekend then my OB's office will send me there for IUI and DH has to go there for sperm wash. 

Now I am thinking whether to do IUI with OB or be a direct patient at Houston IVF and do IUI there. I am also worried about the expenses. OB's office said it would cost $1000 if insurance doesn't cover. But it could be more or less. I don't how much it would cost at Houston IVF. My head is exploding. Anyways I have two months to make a decision.


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - could you get the medical code for the iui and call up your ins to find out what they cover? That might help you stress a little less since you'll know what to expect


----------



## fairyy

That's a nice idea Miranda. I will ask for that. But I can only get code from my OB's office not other fertility office as I am not their patient. 

DH said to book an appointment with fertility specialist too so that I can get an estimate about IUI there. If I ovulate on weekday then OBGYN's office can do it.

So my next step is if this cycle fails:
1) To ask for one more cycle of clomid probably with higher dose
2) Get a referral from OB to see RE. 
3) Make an appointment with RE. Go there and find out about the next step and cost of the process.
4) Make an appointment with OB to discuss about IUI. 

So mostly I would be visiting my OBGYN and RE both next cycle. 
I can be worry for few more days and try to time BD well and maximize our chances this month.


----------



## CobynTTmom

Fairyy, please don't lose hope. Take every chance you get. For I feel the only regrets in life, are the chances we didn't take or the things we didn't do... I understand what a journey it's been for you and I promise once that sweet baby is in your arms, the journey that brought your bundle to you will feel like a small stone on your path.


----------



## CobynTTmom

So this morning is 12 dpo according to my opk, and I got this.... I am going to wait another couple days to see what happens. It showed up a couple minstrel after I went before the time was up, but took a min to get there. Is it ok to be nervous now!?!?:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20160731_070044.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - I'm sending so much positive vibes your way and hoping you get your bfp and take home baby soon!!

Cobyn - congrats! Totally okay to be nervous


----------



## wannabemomy37

Congrats Cobyn! Wow!

Pal, I sure hope your turn is coming asap!!!


----------



## fairyy

Congrats Cobyn :flower::happydance:

Thanks ladies. All your support means a lot. Now I am recharged and ready to try our best this cycle. :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - what cycle day are you?

Cobyn - has it sunk in yet?

How are the rest of you ladies??

AFM- had my first obgyn appt yesterday, will have a scan next wed on the 10th.


----------



## CobynTTmom

Hi Miranda- To be completely honest, it HAS sunk in, but for the past day my fears are getting the best of me. I don't know why, but I just have this overwhelming "bad" feeling. I am 15 dpo today, so I guess based on a 14 day LP I am officially "late". Monday was the last time I tested before today. It was a digi. I used smu to test today and I ripped apart the digi to compare and the color of the line doesn't seem to be any darker. I had been overwhelmingly hungry and slightly fatigued but those symptoms seem to be fading. I also was having cramps more on the left side which is the side I'm assuming I O'D from and implanted on, but now I'm having sharp cramps down the middle of my uterus. I just wish I knew everything would be ok so I can start to enjoy and be happy right now. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mirandaprice

Line darkness is hard to judge, some test batches vary - so I wouldn't go by that. But maybe contact your dr and let them know your concerns, maybe they'll do betas to test hcg levels in your blood.

It's a scary and frustrating thing, first trimester. Try not to stress too much just yet, your still so early on


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: to cobyn! There's so much uncertainty but just try to relax as much as you can. There's nothing you can do to change anything hun, you will be fine. We're here for you!!

Miranda - can't believe you're 7 weeks already!

How's everyone else doing???


----------



## fairyy

Hi ladies. 
How are you all doing? 
Sorry I have been MIA. 

I am 1dpo today. Ovulated little late this time. Got first +opk on cd16. 
We DTD on cd13,14,15,16,17. This is our best timing so far. Hope it leads to our BFP.


----------



## fairyy

CobynTTmom said:


> Hi Miranda- To be completely honest, it HAS sunk in, but for the past day my fears are getting the best of me. I don't know why, but I just have this overwhelming "bad" feeling. I am 15 dpo today, so I guess based on a 14 day LP I am officially "late". Monday was the last time I tested before today. It was a digi. I used smu to test today and I ripped apart the digi to compare and the color of the line doesn't seem to be any darker. I had been overwhelmingly hungry and slightly fatigued but those symptoms seem to be fading. I also was having cramps more on the left side which is the side I'm assuming I O'D from and implanted on, but now I'm having sharp cramps down the middle of my uterus. I just wish I knew everything would be ok so I can start to enjoy and be happy right now. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Hope you are doing good Cobyn. 
It is normal to be scared. Everything is going to be alright :hugs:
When is your first appointment ?


----------



## mirandaprice

Fxd you caught that eggie pal!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fx Pal!


----------



## CobynTTmom

Fairyy- Thank you! Right now I don't have an appointment yet. Trying to find a place I like and will feel comfortable in. Also, because of my MMC and my oldest sons medical issues I believe I will be considered high risk, so I have ALOT of work and research ahead of me. I considered going back to the obgyn who delivered both my boys, but he was a male doctor, and I was young and looking back, I shouldn't have been comfortable with him. He was and said weird stuff back in the day. I think I would like to try a female physician this time. Also, I'm really just nervous to go. I have been taking care of myself but eating and drinking get healthy and have been on prenatals since ttc.

I am so excited for you this cycle! With this BFP and pregnancy, I ovulated late as well. I actually thought I wasn't going to ovulate at all... Boy was I wrong! :winkwink:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wow congratulations cobynttmum xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 7 weeks Miranda x


----------



## Dreambaby69

I just got a bfp ladies. I am soooooooo shocked. I normally have a hsg to get a bfp so on a very drunken night I told dh to f**ck it lets not prevent, I mean it's not like it's going to happen......Boy was I wrong. It was 1 night, I didn't think that I would get pregnant, I wasn't tracking anything. I even drank wine 2 days ago. Gosh I only tested cos I was late. I am soooo shocked ladies :blush:. We were going to start trying in September


----------



## fairyy

What:shock: ha ha that's wonderful Natasha :happydance::winkwink:
Thanks to :wine::sex:\\:D/:lol:

Congratulations :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks hun. I absolutely agree with u on thanks to :wine:


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats dream! It reminds me of that movie "what to expect when you're expecting" she gets drunk and gets pregnant after trying and tracking for two years haha.

How exciting, now we just need you to get your bfp pal!!


----------



## CobynTTmom

DREAM!!!! Thats AWESOME news!!! Congratulations!!! Seems like we will be bump buddies! Yay for April babies!!:happydance::happydance: And thank you so much!


----------



## fairyy

Ladies you all are due almost around same time :cloud9::kiss:


----------



## fairyy

On Sunday afternoon I felt some pinching sensation on my right abdomen below the belly button diagonally. I felt it for few times few minutes apart over 30minutes duration or so. Then that part was little sore till evening and this morning it is totally fine. I did an opk last evening just to make sure I am not ovulating yesterday and it was negative (opk was positive on Wednesday and Thursday and I ovulate usually on the second +opk day). My cm also tuned milky yesterday. Thinking of BDing last night incase it was ovulation but fell asleep and didn't BD.

What do you think what was that ? I never felt it before.


----------



## jessieles

Congrats Dream!!!:happydance:

Clomid used to give me strong pains like that pal!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies. I honestly don't know how I feel. Please no judging. 

Pal I felt that pain with my last bfp and it was implantation. I really really pray that this is it for you cos u sure deserve this bfp. Good luck hun. We are all rooting for u x


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - fxd it means something good!!

Dream - no judgement, I had mixed feelings when I got my bfp, the timing is just awful, but it is what it is. I think I'll be more excited once I see a scan (which is tomorrow afternoon) and tell my new boss.

AFM- dropped James off at daycare for the first time ever, had a good cry in my car afterwards. I felt awful with how upset he was


----------



## fairyy

Jess you are getting so close to due date. How are you feeling ?

Natasha not judging you at all.:hugs: 

Miranda, what time is your appointment tomorrow ? Will wait for your update. :thumbup:

Again thanks ladies for all your support. :hugs:<3
My TTC journey is very slow but will eventually get there :haha:
I am more relaxed this cycle. Luckily our timing was good this time. I am satisfied with our effort and very happy that DH is giving his all to this TTC plus sometimes symptom spot with me. :winkwink:
Other times we BD during morning or afternoon hours but this time all were night time BD. I always wanted to ttc bd at night and I am happy that we did that this time. Now it is just the waiting game. I am hopeful but I am ready with the plan of action if this ends in AF. I hope not though :)


----------



## fairyy

Dreambaby69 said:


> Thanks ladies. I honestly don't know how I feel. Please no judging.
> 
> Pal I felt that pain with my last bfp and it was implantation. I really really pray that this is it for you cos u sure deserve this bfp. Good luck hun. We are all rooting for u x

Can implantation happen on 3dpo ? Anyways only time will tell along with missed period and positive hpt. I am surprisingly calm this time.


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal - 2:30 pm est- not sure how that translates to where you are, time zones confuse me haha

I'm thinking implantation can happen at 3dpo, some people get bfps as early as 9/10 dpo


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies. I feel awful enough as it is for not being excited.

Pal some ladies ovulate that early so who knows :shrug:. I have come to realise that in this ttc game, shit happens when you least expect it.

:hugs: Miranda I know the feeling. When my dd was only 18 months and I had to leave her with my sister and she will scream and cry and it broke my heart. When I call to check up on her and still hear her crying in the background, I will cry myself to work. It was awful but it does get easier hun. Just hang in there :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Miranda I think we are one hour ahead of you. We are in central time zone (CST). 

Hope James like that daycare and get used to it :hugs:

Natasha, yes this TTC thing is so crazy and uncertain and things happen when you least expect it. Jessie also got BFP naturally after trying with clomid and when she was waiting to get lap and dye done. I think relaxation is the key. But again who knows what will do the trick! Lol


----------



## Pickletilly

Wow! Congrats cobyn! Congrats dream! Goodness!! That was exciting catching up on the last couple of pages haha. Well done ladies :) such great news. 

Everything crossed for you fairyy, I got my bfp 8dpo so you never know! 

Jesssssssss your bubba is almost cooked!!


----------



## jessieles

I know, 4 n a half weeks eeek, praying for an early baby haha.

Pal- I am keeping everything crossed for you, relaxation is defo key!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle - love the new avatar pic! Your girls are getting so big

Pal - are you waiting to test until you're late or will you test earlier?

Cobyn - how are you feeling?

Jessie- baby will be here before you know it! Have you guys narrowed down names yet or are you waiting until you see little bubs first?

AFM- today is scan day! And James woke up with a fever, so that's always fun, not


----------



## jessieles

Cant wait to see your scan, how exciting!

Our names are all ready and waiting

Thomas Roy Collins for a boy

Freya Rose Collins for a girl

:)


----------



## mirandaprice

Great names! You have any predictions on boy or girl? I'm so excited to find out- so I can only imagine how you must be bursting at the seams


----------



## fairyy

Lovely names Jess! :)
I am sure your baby is going to absolutely gorgeous just like you <3

Miranda, sorry that James is suffering from fever :( Hope he gets better really soon. Good luck for your appointment today.

Kerry love your new profile pic. Totally adorable :cloud9:

Cobyn how are you doing hun ? 

Rebecca hope everything is ok! 

Kristi, DD hope you all are doing fine. 

Natasha have you told kids yet about the pregnancy ?


----------



## fairyy

Miranda I may wait till missed period to test or test a day earlier. Not sure yet. Depends on how I feel when I get closer to AF due date.


----------



## CobynTTmom

Jess- Congrats on the home stretch and absolutely BEAUTIFUL names you have picked out!! &#10084;

Dream- No one is placing judgement. Life threw a curveball and you weren't prepared. We are all here for you to listen and support.

Pickle- Thank you so... much!

Miranda & Fairyy- At the moment, physically I feel not to bad. My only symptoms now are sore bb's (increased volume), increasing trips to the bathroom, and occasional cramps and twinges.

Mentally however, I dont think I'm doing so well. I'm not getting excited. I wanted this so... BAD. I can't refrain from thinking the worst everyday, I just don't feel that positive about this pregnancy. I want nothing more than to be/feel happy and excited, but the painstaking reality is I just am not. The whole thing feels unreal to me. I refuse to allow myself to believe it's real everyday, so I'm not as hurt if something happens. I know I probably sound like a lunatic. 

When we lost our baby boy at 16 weeks back in 2008, it was the most traumatic experience still to this day, I have ever gone through. It was a MMC, his heart stopped beating somewhere around 12-13 weeks and the day I started spotting I found out I had been carrying him for around a month. The hospital sent me home and basically told me to wait it out. No kind of medical intervention. It was really crude. That night the process stared on its own while OH and I were taking a shower together, and long story short I didn't know what to expect and was hemorrhaging in my bathroom for every bit of 2 hours before being rushed to the hospital.....

I wasn't this way with my 2 sweet boys I know. I was very much excited. Don't get me wrong, the fears WERE there, but my happiness outshined for sure. 

I just don't exactly know what to do... I already feel like im failing myself and this sweet baby.


----------



## mirandaprice

Cobyn that sounds so awful and traumatic - I can totally understand being hesitant about being excited. But one miscarriage doesn't necessarily mean multiple, so there's a really good chance this baby is just fine and will make it full term. Big :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Measuring in at 7 wks 6 days, totally in the realm of good as I wasn't 100% on ovulation. Due Date is March 23. I'll have another scan around 12 wks for the nt scan...I'm being referred to a specialist because my blood pressure is higher then they like and I had pregnancy related hypertension with James.


----------



## fairyy

Such a clean scan pic of little Miss Miranda may be! :flower:
Do you want a boy or girl this time ?
Sorry about the high BP. Isn't there any method to calm it down ? 

Cobyn :hugs: hunni. 
Sorry about the MMC and you had to go through all these. 
But I sure hope and believe that things are going to progress normally this time like last two times with your pregnancy with boys. 
Distract your mind and do things you enjoy! Go somewhere relaxing, for a movie or nice date night with your better half. :hug:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Wow! Congrats cobyn! Congrats dream! Goodness!! That was exciting catching up on the last couple of pages haha. Well done ladies :) such great news.
> 
> Everything crossed for you fairyy, I got my bfp 8dpo so you never know!
> 
> Jesssssssss your bubba is almost cooked!!

Love love love the dp pickle. Ur girls are lush :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

jessieles said:


> I know, 4 n a half weeks eeek, praying for an early baby haha.
> 
> Pal- I am keeping everything crossed for you, relaxation is defo key!!

4 and a half weeks :shock:. Where did you hide through out ur pregnancy missy :shrug:. Not long till u meet bubba :happydance:. Lovely names BTW x


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Lovely names Jess! :)
> I am sure your baby is going to absolutely gorgeous just like you <3
> 
> Miranda, sorry that James is suffering from fever :( Hope he gets better really soon. Good luck for your appointment today.
> 
> Kerry love your new profile pic. Totally adorable :cloud9:
> 
> Cobyn how are you doing hun ?
> 
> Rebecca hope everything is ok!
> 
> Kristi, DD hope you all are doing fine.
> 
> Natasha have you told kids yet about the pregnancy ?

Naaa haven't told a soul just DH. :blush:


----------



## Dreambaby69

CobynTTmom said:


> Jess- Congrats on the home stretch and absolutely BEAUTIFUL names you have picked out!! &#10084;
> 
> Dream- No one is placing judgement. Life threw a curveball and you weren't prepared. We are all here for you to listen and support.
> 
> Pickle- Thank you so... much!
> 
> Miranda & Fairyy- At the moment, physically I feel not to bad. My only symptoms now are sore bb's (increased volume), increasing trips to the bathroom, and occasional cramps and twinges.
> 
> Mentally however, I dont think I'm doing so well. I'm not getting excited. I wanted this so... BAD. I can't refrain from thinking the worst everyday, I just don't feel that positive about this pregnancy. I want nothing more than to be/feel happy and excited, but the painstaking reality is I just am not. The whole thing feels unreal to me. I refuse to allow myself to believe it's real everyday, so I'm not as hurt if something happens. I know I probably sound like a lunatic.
> 
> When we lost our baby boy at 16 weeks back in 2008, it was the most traumatic experience still to this day, I have ever gone through. It was a MMC, his heart stopped beating somewhere around 12-13 weeks and the day I started spotting I found out I had been carrying him for around a month. The hospital sent me home and basically told me to wait it out. No kind of medical intervention. It was really crude. That night the process stared on its own while OH and I were taking a shower together, and long story short I didn't know what to expect and was hemorrhaging in my bathroom for every bit of 2 hours before being rushed to the hospital.....
> 
> I wasn't this way with my 2 sweet boys I know. I was very much excited. Don't get me wrong, the fears WERE there, but my happiness outshined for sure.
> 
> I just don't exactly know what to do... I already feel like im failing myself and this sweet baby.

Awwwwww cobynttmum :hugs:. What happened to u was awful but like Miranda said it doesn't mean that it will happen again. Try and relax and enjoy ur pregnancy and wait for ur little bubba at the end :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> View attachment 961415
> 
> 
> Measuring in at 7 wks 6 days, totally in the realm of good as I wasn't 100% on ovulation. Due Date is March 23. I'll have another scan around 12 wks for the nt scan...I'm being referred to a specialist because my blood pressure is higher then they like and I had pregnancy related hypertension with James.

Miranda what a neat scan. March 23rd wow. We are all definitely bumb buddies lol


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks everyone, love my chickadees! They're very cranky at the moment, pretty sure they're teething, and while I express sympathy it is also extremely frustrating having two screaming kiddos all day. Grr. 

Cobyn it's ok to not feel excited etc. When I found out I was carrying twins I had a week of feeling numb, I didn't know if I was happy, angry, excited, sad.. And I was annoyed at myself but now I see it's ok and your head will sort itself out in time. Also, I had quite a traumatic pregnancy and I know I will be terrified for the next one because of that, but that's just what we do to ourselves. Worry worry worry. What you went through is horrible, but look how strong you are now, a great mum and mum-to-be! You aren't failing anyone. Take each day at a time and just accept your feelings, they're normal. 

Miranda such a lovely little prawn!


----------



## CobynTTmom

Thank you ladies so.... much! I really can't thank you all enough for the love and support. 

Today, I decided to do one of my favorite things, and went to the movies to watch Suicide Squad. It felt good to get out of the house and escape reality for a couple hours. Now, I feel very sleepy.... maybe a nap!? :sleep:


----------



## mirandaprice

I took a 4.5 hr nap today with my son, felt amazing. I recommend it ;)


----------



## fairyy

mirandaprice said:


> I took a 4.5 hr nap today with my son, felt amazing. I recommend it ;)

Miranda, I hope James is ok today and his fever is gone!


----------



## mirandaprice

His fever is gone, has a cough now...but otherwise fine. Dropped him off at school today, breaks my heart to leave him. Poor baby was crying and wanting me to hold him.

Pal - what dpo are you? 

How are the rest of you ladies?

I'm feeling a little nauseous, but it's bearable for now, so thankful it's not as bad as I had it with James. 

How would you ladies tell work? I got my bfp a week after I started my job...so like, I feel guilty in a way and don't want to upset my boss, but don't want to wait too long either.


----------



## mirandaprice

Dream- how are you feeling? Did you tell your dh?


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Dream- how are you feeling? Did you tell your dh?

Yea told dh immediately after I took the test. He is the only one that knows for now. He was obviously shocked as I was but he was very relaxed about it and kept asking me how I felt. He is more excited than me but I have accepted it now and warming up to the idea x


----------



## Dreambaby69

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Wow! Congrats Dream!

I'm going back to work on Wednesday...absolutely freaking out! I don't want to go back AT ALL! I'll just be working to pay childcare anyways so I'm hoping to only go back for a month or two...just to establish my benefits. But I really can't see myself as a working mom...it's just not for me. The idea of leaving my baby is actually making me physically sick to my stomach...


----------



## CobynTTmom

Hi ladies... so I've had a rough couple weeks. I'm a hairdresser, and my boss made an abrupt decision to close the salon... also, we took the kids to the local Waterpark here yesterday, and someone broke into our car and stole my purse and our title out of our new bought car... with all that stress, last night when we finally got home and I used the restroom, when I wiped I had very light brown blood discharge and light cramping.... :( any idea what this means? I don't see my doctor for another week. Today I am 5w6d. As if I don't already have enough on my plate, now this.


----------



## CobynTTmom

Also, I hope everyone is doing well!!! 
Fairyy, how many dpo are you now? When are you going to test? How are you feeling?


----------



## mirandaprice

Dream - it took a while for me to be excited about this pregnancy...not that I didn't want it or wasn't happy I was, but the timing wasn't ideal...so I get taking some time to warm up to the idea, my husband was so excited when I told him, made me feel like it was all going to be okay. Big :hugs:

Wannabe - sorry you're having such bad anxiety about going back to work. It sucks, it really does. James started preschool last week and it's still heart breaking to drop him off, but just think of how happy he'll be to see you after work...that's what gets me through the day. Granted, I was so lucky to be able to work part time - maybe that's something you can try, drop your hours a little to help ease the transition?

Cobbyn - what an awful few days, so sorry you're having to deal with all that stress. Spotting can be normal if it's not bright red - worse case scenario you can go to the ER for a scan...but I'm not sure of the cost of that. Maybe call your dr and see if you can get in earlier or should be concerned


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda, I've cut down to 30hrs a week...it's the lowest I can do while still getting much-needed benefits...and I'm starting on a a Wednesday, my choice, to help ease back...still hoping only temporary tho because I'll literally be breaking even to pay childcare (and that's with friends & family cutting us slack!)

Cobyn - could it still be implantation maybe? I know spotting can go either way, honestly, but the stress of your day could've very well have caused it, I'd think.

Pal - when are you testing? Dpo? Maybe I missed this?

Dream - Howre you feeling? 

Pickle & kristi - how's things?

I still miss Ciara :(


----------



## fairyy

Can't believe it is time for you to go back to work already :(:growlmad: :hugs:
Hope your first day at work is ok.

Cobyn as long as the spotting is brown you don't have to worry I think. I hope it has stopped by now.

How are you doing Miranda and Natasha ? 

AFM: I am 13dpo today. If no AF on Friday then I will test. But I doubt that is going to be the case :( I got prescription refill for clomid for higher dose (100mg, I was on 50mg for first two months). If I decide to take clomid after next cycle then my OBGYN wants me to come for ultrasound on cd11/12. Anyways see wants me to make an appointment between cd1-3 if I get AF in September.


----------



## mirandaprice

I had a scare yesterday afternoon/last night...long story short I ended up with an emergency scan to check the baby due to bleeding- apparently I have an SCH. In other words, a pocket of blood in my uterus. The u/s tech noted it last week, but it wasn't mentioned to me until today. 

Pal - how are you, what dpo are you?

Dream - how are you feeling?

Cobyn - hope the spotting stopped, it's a horrifying experience. I stressed so much last night over my bleed, cried and cried until I was sick. I hope all is well with you!

Wannabe - big :hugs: I still cry a little leaving James at daycare and he's 2. It's hard, but take comfort in knowing at this age, it's less stressful on him then it is on you. If you need someone to talk to just message me anytime.

How are the rest of you ladies? KK, DD it's been a while since we've heard from you.


----------



## fairyy

That seemed scary Miranda. I could imagine your fear. But why they didn't tell you about SCH! Strange! Hope that everything is ok now and you and baby are fine :hugs: Thank God!!


----------



## Pickletilly

Miranda - I've heard of that, does it resolve itself? Did they give you info? They can't be too worried if they didn't mention it, but really bad of them not to. Have you checked your notes?


----------



## mirandaprice

Fxd it's a bfp come Friday Pal, I'm so hoping for you!

I don't have access to my notes, unfortunately. The u/s tech talked like I should of known about it, she must of noted it in the system, but the thing is my dr is old..like 30+ yrs as an obgyn, and is bad with the new online system they've converted to recently...so he may of just missed her note about it. We talked a little about it after the scan...he did say it should resolve itself, I did more research on it when I got home. Basically it's a pocket of blood that forms during implantation...they don't know why it happens and there's no fix for it, I just got to wait it out. I did look up pics of scans with sch online and mine looks small in comparison, so I'm hoping the bleeding doesn't last long. It's very light, only when I wipe...but still happening. My dr made it seem like no big deal and didn't seem to be worried about it at all, I assume that's a good sign


----------



## CobynTTmom

Fairyy- My fingers are crossed that af stays away and this is your bfp month!!! Anything different with how you feel this month?

Miranda- I am so sorry for your scare. It is absolutely terrifying to go through a bleed. With that being said, I am glad you were able to confirm baby is doing fine. Big hugs to you!!

AFM- After my spotting scare, I haven't had another, but still inspect my toilet paper (with a magnifying glass it seems) everytime I use the restroom. :( 
I read somewhere you can experience implantation bleeding up to two weeks after implantation has happened. Right now, I'm trying to convince myself that is what it was.

I am a RAGING ball of hormones. It seems my OH is passing me off more and more everyday, and I have already had to apologize three times due to my outbursts. :/ We are really going to try distressing, and him finding ways to be a little more sensitive right now. Lol.

Today, I went to Target and "scratched an itch". After my first loss, I didn't purchase anything until after the 12 week mark. I broke down today and bought a gender specific outfit that was on sale, because I just couldn't pass it up. If the baby happens to be the opposite gender, I'll just give it away... :)

I hope everyone else is doing well...


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am fine ladies. Thanks for asking. 

Cobyn I had implantation bleed with my dd up until 10 weeks (if I remember correctly) and then it stopped. As long as it's brown and not red then there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pal I wish u all the luck in the world to get that much awaited bfp. Good luck x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Miranda omgosh how can they not tell u in advance. Oh well good thing is that it is nothing to worry about x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Kk and DD how are you ladies? Pickle and jessieles how are you? Hope everyone is well?


----------



## mirandaprice

Cobyn- I'm glad the spotting hasn't occurred again. I had a small bleed just before 7 weeks, but as we know now it was the sch. When you go in for your first app are they doing a scan, or not until 12 weeks? 

Dream - do you have a date for your first app yet? 

I'm really not sure why I wasn't told, it's been bothering me that they didnt...but at least I know now. It would of saved me so much stress though if I had a heads up. No one ever feels good about seeing blood while pregnant.

I told my work yesterday, since I left so abruptly in the morning, when I came back after my appointment I figured it was best to get it out in the open. They were all really happy for me, and I feel a huge weight lifted, like I don't feel like I'm hiding something or guilty about the timing anymore. My boss was probably the most excited and was going on about how great it was and how my kids will be close in age and what not, it was really good to hear.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Nope Miranda. I only just registered on Tuesday. So I am just waiting for my letters to arrive.


----------



## mirandaprice

It seems so weird to me you guys register and then wait for a letter for your first app, here we just call the obgyn say we want to confirm pregnancy and then set up our next appointment before we leave our initial maternity work up.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea I know lol. Things are completely different here


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hey girls

So, started back to work on Wednesday and initially it wasn't THAT bad...my job is the same, and for some reason I was ok leaving him that day. 
That night I picked him up and could just tell he was different. Super cranky and refusing to nurse...so I gave him a bottle and he went to bed about an hour after I got home...
Thurs and Fri I had mental breakdowns because he's just so cranky now and actually cries when he sees me, but is happy for everyone else. And nursing still is a battle all of a sudden...it's breaking my heart.
Gonna talk to work asap to see how long I have to stay just to ensure benefits will be covered for delivery...then I need to just stay home with him. We both were SO happy being home together that I honestly feel he's mad at me for suddenly leaving him :'( 
I just can't.

And to top things off, I am now having my 2nd period already...I thought breastfeeding would delay periods but I had a light one at like 8/9 weeks pp and now 21 days later I'm having yet another one :( ugh. 

Any updates from Pal?? 

Can't believe we have so many bfps in here again! And soon another little one, Howre you doing, Jessie? 

Miranda, Dream, Cobyn- Do you have gender preferences? Symptoms? Did the spotting go away?? 

Hope all is well!


----------



## CobynTTmom

Good evening ladies!!!

Miranda: I am demanding a scan. Lol Just because of my history and how worried I have been already!

Wannabe: I am so sorry you and your LOVELL are having a rough transition. I used to work in childcare, specifically in the infant room for 3 years. I loved it so much, but It was definitely a challenge at times. Having 8 baby's who have different schedules and different parents who want things done different ways. No baby ever had the same routine. Is there something they maybe doing that seems to be upsetting him? To many naps? Not enough? It takes time for the both of you to adjust, so be patient and strong, and maybe just talk with his teachers to see if there are different approaches that can be then while he is there that will benefit all three of you.... Good luck darling!

AFM- I DO have a gender preference, but I just want a healthy, squishy baby to join our family... I don't have many symptoms at all... Slightly sore bb's, nothing major. Occasionally heartburn right before bed. Occasionally very mild nausea before I wake and before bed, and just extra trips to the bathroom. Being pregnant has ALWAYS been an AMAZING experience for me. The spotting hasn't come back, so I'm staying slightly positive these days.

With that being said... I am on the mend from the FLU!!! Oh, my, goodness, it has been awful! Thursday, things had gone down hill very quickly. For the past few days I'm sure I've lost around 10 lbs. From not being able to eat much as my appetite was completely gone and my tonsils were way to raw and inflamed, though I was able to keep myself hydrated as much as I could. I have woke up everyday DRENCHED in my own sweat, from fever and chills. The first day I slept a total of 18 hours, and could have slept more if I didn't have to pick my babies up from school...

I sure hope the worst is over now and that our health is on the up and up!

I hope you ladies are all doing so very well!!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe - I'm so sorry it's been so hard for you. It may just take a little to adjust, James still cried when I drop him off and he was so cranky the first few times I picked him up. It's a huge transition, for both of you! Hang in there, I know it's hard but it does get a little easier.

Cobyn - I can't imagine having the flu while pregnant, so glad you're feeling better! And glad the spotting hasn't happened again, fxd it stays away. Did you say when your first app is? 

Pal - how are you?

Jessie - you must be so excited it's getting so close to meeting your little one!

Hope everyone is well!

AFM- I did my 24 hr urine catch yesterday, and my lab work for it this morning. Hoping I won't have to do it again, it was such a hassle and I felt sick most of the day. I ordered a doppler, it should arrive today. I'm really excited to try it out


----------



## CobynTTmom

Miranda- My appointment is Sept. 7th. They informed me that I won't have a scan. I will be over 8 weeks, and I am devastated. With my boys, I always had early scans. I just know my nerves won't settle until I see my munchkin. :(


----------



## mirandaprice

Cobyn - did you mention the spotting? I only got an early scan because I pretended I didn't know my dates...and then the bleeding I had a 2nd one the following week. I may or may not do the NT scan at 12 weeks, it depends on my specialist app. Are they wanting to wait until 12 weeks for you?

AFM- today's been really shitty. Our older dog couldn't get up this morning, and my afternoon when we finally got him to stand, he fell right away...we took him to the vet and ended up having to put him down. I can still see his sad face as we left the room, I've been in tears off and on most of the day..and James just doesn't understand how upset my husband and I are...my husband has had this dog since he was a puppy in 2004....the dog has been in my life for the last 6 years....I didn't realize how attached I was until today.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Aww Miranda I'm so sorry about your dog! :hugs:
Happy 11 weeks tmrw! Howre you feeling otherwise?? Do you plan on announcing to the public soon? Will you get James a Big Brother shirt or something cute? Do you have gender preference or names picked? 

Cobyn I agree about mentioning the spotting to maybe get an early scan. I only got 2 routine scans but one was at 9 weeks for dating and 19 weeks for autonomy. I had an extra scan at 24 weeks when I had felt leaking and wanted to rule out my water leaking. I would've had a last scan at 40+2 to check for fluids again but I ended up going to the hospital at that checkup because I felt dizzy and his heartrate was low in the 80s! He ended up being ok but I never got my scan, and was induced at 40+4. Turned out that the cord was wrapped 3 times...had they have scanned me I'd likely have had a c-section, so it's a blessing. 
My point was to ask for a scan cuz you know your body. My, I went on a tangent there! Lol

How's everybody else??? 

Jessie how far are you now?? Pickle Howre the girls? 
Dream how are you feeling? How far are you now??
Kristi, Danielle, hope you're ok with little ones?

AFM - I quit my job on Friday!! They saw it coming, I'm sure. They understood completely. I just need to be home with my baby. I've been drastically better already. I just LOVE the idea of ME being the one raising him anyways. And btw I just had friends watching him, no daycare, but even my friends were doing things like leaving him in the car, propping bottles, letting others hold him without my consent, leaving him on the couch unattended...all within 2 weeks. No thanks,not worth my aggrivation! Pumping at work was super inconvenient also and I spent my mornings prepping for the next day and by the time I got home he was sound asleep for the night, so I never saw him :( Just SO glad I'm able to stay home with him. It'll be tricky financially but OH says he'll make it work to keep us happy &#128525; 

OH and I are doing much better overall, just had our 3 year anniversary! I put my engagement ring back on, and we are starting to agree to marriage next August. 

Xavier will be 3 months on Friday already!!


----------



## mirandaprice

I have good days and bad days for Ms, but thankfully it's pretty mild compared to with James. Had some more spotting, but had a good listen on my doppler to ease my mind last night. Love that heartbeat!!!! I have my 12 weeks app next week at both my regular obgyn and the specialist I have to see, so if I can get a scan in I'll announce after that publicly...my husband has already accidently told someone outside our family :dohh: I think if I don't get another scan anytime after 12 weeks I'll announce...the doppler helps ease my mind. I do have a shirt for James, I'll try and get a picture with him in it for you ladies!

I'm glad you're happier, going back to work is a major struggle. When this new baby comes I'll be back at work after 8 weeks...but my sister will be watching the baby and I trust her. She has two kids and has watched James on many occasions. After the summer the new baby will be in daycare, at the same place James is at now...I like the place and I've seen the infant room, I know they care for those babies.

How is everyone else doing? It's been a while since we've heard from some of you ladies!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi Ladies.
How is everyone? Hope everyone is k?

Miranda so sorry about ur dog, it must be very painful. 

Wanabe good for you for handing in your resignation to stay with ur boy, kudos to u.

As for me I am 9 weeks and 3 days today and I have finally put up a ticker lol

Jessie not long now, eagerly awaiting the news ........Yikes


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi ladies. How is everyone doing? Hope k?


----------



## mirandaprice

I made it facebook official and announced yesterday :)

Saw my specialist on Thursday and they did the NT scan that same day. I was surprised as it was my first app and thought I'd have to schedule it for another day. I really like the specialist, she's a nice lady and that makes it easier on me having to see her and my regular obgyn the rest of this pregnancy. Have my anatomy scan scheduled for Oct 27 :)

Cobbyn- how'd your app go?

Dream - how are you feeling? I can't believe you're already almost 11 weeks! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am fine. Told my mum and mum in law and noone else :blush:. I have my first scan on the 26th. I am hoping to tell work in November ouch. 

Almost 11 weeks I know right. It is flying by lol.

How are you? U have announced yeaaaaa a. Now you can relax. How is ur nausea this time around? Hope not too bad. This pregnancy is different, I am constantly tired and out of breath. Excess saliva as usual and nausea but I am not being sick (thank God).

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mirandaprice

Thankfully the nausea has been very mild this pregnancy...with James I was nauseous non stop until 18 weeks! This baby I've thrown up more, but once that passes on feel fine. Just so tired- but I chalk that up to having a toddler and working full time haha.

2 weeks until your scan! I hope your work takes it well, how did your mom and mil react?

I feel really good that I've gotten such positive responses from people about this new baby, I was so afraid a select few family members would give me trouble.


----------



## Dreambaby69

They were both over the moon. All my family will be ecstatic I know. I am just a bit worried about work.


----------



## mirandaprice

Do you have to be back a certain amount of time since your last maternity leave? 

I mean, life happens, they can't really hold that against you if your work is still getting done and done well. 

My boss was more excited then me when I told her and I was so worried since I had just started...I won't even reach 90 days until Oct 6. It's such a hard position to be in, but don't let it make you too anxious. I'll be keeping my fxd they take it well


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks hun. Oct will make it 1 year that I've been back and I am not off till 5 months after so that's fine. It's just that I will be off to close to 1 year again and they have to keep my position for me for the 3rd time yikes and I just kinda got a promotion last week with a lil bit more money so I have a feeling the news is not going to go down well yikes.


----------



## CobynTTmom

Hello ladies!!! So sorry I have been VERY absent. Monday marked our 11th week! So far, so good. I still get nervous and worried but I'm staying positive.

Miranda- Our first appointment went VERY well. I decided to go with a new doctor this time around. This time it's a female. Already, I felt so... much relief, confidence, and comfort. Even though they were SUPER busy, she still snuck in the portable ultrasound so me and Hubby could see our little nugget for the first time. I was told they usually don't do them on the first visit, as they are already so time consuming. :) I bawled like a baby at the sight of our little one, and even got to see him/her wiggling it's arms. The doctor joked around saying baby was waving hello! That appt. Was at 9 weeks. We have our 12 week scan next week Wednesday. I can't wait to see baby again.
I hope you and baby are well!

Dream- I hope you and baby are doing well also! :)


----------



## mirandaprice

So glad they snuck in a scan for you cobyn! That first glimpse of baby is like both the biggest relief and happiest time!

Can't wait to here how your 12 week scan goes!


I'm doing well, just so so tired. Feeling very lucky ms has been so mild and is basically gone now! I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!! Wow, 14 weeks Miranda that's so exciting! And Cobyn and Dream are you both 12 weeks? Time is flying!! Do any of you have gender preference or name ideas yet?? 

My Lil guy is 3.5 months already and growing like a weed! I'm loving staying at home with him but OH lost his job the week after I quit mine, so times have been tougher than ever and putting a huge strain on our relationship. He has actually just got a new job that he started shadowing for yesterday, which is good. Our relationship is just not doing great at all and I've once again threatened to take the baby and walk out the door...just so much going on its outta control. I'm so upset in general ugh. But at least I have my little lovebug! He's the only thing that keeps me going!!


----------



## mirandaprice

Wannabe- I hope things get better, but please don't stay if your miserable with you oh, it'll just make things so much harder. 

Can't believe your little one is already 3.5 months!


I'm hoping for a girl, and in my gut I think girl...but I'm afraid I'll be dissapointed if a boy. I'll be happy with either so long as they're healthy I just really think this will be my last baby and really want one of each


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 14 weeks Miranda 

Happy 12 weeks Cobyn, glad u got the scan. 

Wow 3.5 months already wannabe, time sure does fly.
Sorry about what u r going through wannabe,hope u guys resolve it soon. 
Afm hubby wants another boy but I am really torn. I know this is my last baby so I don't really mind any lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Do you have a date for your anatomy scan dream?


----------



## Dreambaby69

No Miranda I haven't got the date for that yet. I am going for my first scan on Monday to check for downs and measure baby.


----------



## CobynTTmom

I am still so over the moon at the love and support of you ladies, and I feel so blessed to be a part of this group!:hugs:

Wannabe- I will be 12 weeks on Monday I believe. I would like a little girl, as I have 2 sweet baby boys, but I'm NOT holding my breath this time. I'm just praying for a healthy little one.

As for OH's... I've struggled with mine for years, and still do at times. Nothing worth while comes easy. We have been together 9 years this coming January. With that being said, if you are TRULY that unhappy.... Let me lend you some advice. Part before it's too late. What I mean is, the older your baby gets, and the longer you "wait it out" the harder your decision gets. You start thinking about what ifs more, become more and more dependant on him and really end up staying for the wrong reasons. In all honesty, I'm living proof...

Miranda- Thank you, I REALLY can't wait for the scan either. I'm so anxious. Sorry about your fatigue. I am sleepy too, so I try to sneak in naps if at all possible. With my boys I never had ms. This time around the first 8-9 weeks it really had me down. I HATE feeling queezy. Now it comes and goes, but makes me wonder who's baking in there! :winkwink:


----------



## CobynTTmom

Thank you Dream!!! :) Has anyone heard from Pal or Jess?


----------



## mirandaprice

Jess had her baby, a boy! She posted in her personal journal on here, but hasn't come on much since.

I think pal has a personal journal she's been updating as well...I haven't checked it since Monday.

I'm trying to get in the mindset now that this baby will be a boy so that way if it is, I won't be dissapointed...but if it's a girl I'll be totally over the moon. I really don't think a third child is in my future...my husband and I just don't make enough money right now. We're both making more then we were last year at this time, but the added expense of daycare is taking its toll. And since I didn't have a job from April until July, we're still getting caught up on bills :dohh:

I've had to pay my maternity copay twice as well, because my regular obgyn and my specialist are two different offices and each requires the maternity benefits separately. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are well who haven't checked in in a while


----------



## Dreambaby69

congrats to jess on her new arrival x

hope everyone else is fine?


----------



## CobynTTmom

Jess- Congrats on your sweet little man. They are the best. My boys are such big mommas boys and are so... sweet, loving, and kind.

Miranda- That's is what I am doing. With my second I was convinced he was a girl, that when I found out he was a boy I was a little disappointed. Of course I love him with all my heart. But I plan to just prepare for a boy as well! &#10084;


AFM- Well our lives have taken a turn... the positive out of all that's going on is we have got our own place now. We were living with OH'S grandma for the past year. The terrible side.... we stored all of our belongings at a friend's storage, and have checked on our stuff very frequently. Last time we were there was about 2 mos. Ago. In that short amount of time rats have DESTROYED EVERYTHING we own. &#55357;&#56877; Furniture, mattresses, clothes.... and worst of all, what little keepsakes I has of our son we lost, and just about all my keepsakes for my two boys. I kept everything my oldest acquired throughout the years of his journey with his "super powers" and I'm just DEVASTATED. 
WE poured every cent we had into getting this new place and now we have nothing for it, no money to buy new things, and honestly no one we can even ask to help. This has torn us apart so much.


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh no! That's awful cobyn. Mice/rats are the biggest nuisance


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Omgosh so sorry cobyn. That is just awful.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Had my scan on Monday and here is baby..... Due date is still 5th April
 



Attached Files:







20160927_204750.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw, hi baby! Happy 13 weeks dream!!


----------



## CobynTTmom

Yay Dream!!!! &#10084; Had my 12 week today... Here's our little munchkin!
 



Attached Files:







20160928_110141.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mirandaprice

Aw yay! More scans to admire!

It's amazing how we can get a little peak inside and see our bubs!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks Miranda. Happy 15 weeks in advance x

Awwwwww cool scan cobyn x


----------



## Krissykat1006

Yes I know...I fell off the face of the earth LOL I do apologize all my lovely ladies. I never meant to, I just got so busy with so much other stuff that it just happened and tonight I was like.....errrr...crap!! First, everyone is great here. Rand is doing great in school, and we have had some tiny steps that were great milestones for us :) Willow is in that beautiful ( yes im using it that word loosely ) toddler stage. She is demanding and to be frank, she's a brat. Im working on that. I'm going to be going through everything ive missed so I have another browser open to do all my typing as I go! I already see tickers that show me I've missed a LOT!!! :D :D :D

First Welcome Cobyn!! You made it through all the pages and I'm so glad you did. This was probably the only group I belonged to while TTC and I love these ladies so much! I hope you have found the warmth and companionship one needs while TTC here <3 I was reading one post where you were talking about not being able to stop thinking about the bad. with my 2nd I always had that nagging thought in the back of my mind. Its like we spend all the time worrying about ttc, then 9 months worrying about if everything is ok, then the rest of our lives worrying we are doing everything right for them! LOL And congrats on your pregnancy!!! yay!!! 3 due around the same time...I friggin LOVE it!

Congrats Miranda!! I'm assuming you havent said anything on FB or maybe I have just been out of the loop everywhere!! So happy to see you have another precious one on the way! I had a SCH with Willow too, scared the lights out of me! Glad all was ok with your little one! sorry about your dog...how heartbreaking :( And I see you made it FB official....did I like it?? I swear im loosing my mind. If i did just ignore me 

I havent made it all the way to the end yet, but yes Wananbe dealing with anxiety then being off meds while PG is super rough. I hope as I get further along you were able to get back on meds and get to feeling better <3 I wish I had known you were having issues I would have loved to chat with you on FB about it cause i know it helps me talking to people who have been there and know. Oh good I see you went ahead and started them Yay :) So glad you quit your job, sometimes you just gotta go with your gut!!

Looking at Jess's ticker she should have popped...so following that...ahh baby boy! Yay Jess I can't wait to hear how you are doing :)

There are curvy handled FRER now?? jesus that makes me feel like a dinosaur...in my day we either peed in a cup or held it and peed and hope we didnt get our hand in the process!!

Fairy, I'm hoping you've seen an RE as I read further along, I just wanna give you a big hug!! No update from you in awhile. I hope you are well and please come back!! <3

Dream, eeeeek!!! another little bub!! <3 oh wow!! That wine.....

Pickle if I dont see some new pics by the time I finish im gonna need some more!!


I promise not to pull another where the hell did she go stunt  To beg forgiveness here is a recent picture....
 



Attached Files:







web1.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dreambaby69

Haha welcome back Kk. Williow is simply gorgeous x


----------



## mirandaprice

I announced a few weeks back on FB, kk...not sure if you saw it or not...I know half the time I miss things my friends post because FB hides things on my time line!

Willow is so beautiful and I just love that picture of her!


----------



## Krissykat1006

Girl I know!! I had one friend 4 week from delivery before I realized it...I was like wth??? Dang it!!

I'm glad to see everyone is well around here! I actually went back and found some of the old post the other night and read through them, nice little walk down memory lane.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Aww lovely scan pics!! Dream I'm gonna guess boy and Cobyn I'll guess girl! No reasoning behind my guesses whatsoever lol! 
Welcome back, Kk! I appreciate you wanting to chat about anxiety and depression; I'm always looking for an ear, that's why I come to you ladies a lot of the time just to get things off my chest! &#128150; I greatly appreciate you all!

Xavier is 4 months! He rolled over at 3 months and did so for 3 consecutive days but then literally NOTHING since?! I'm obv going to ask his doc tmrw for his well check, but do any of you have any experience with this?? You're totally right about constantly worrying, kk. Kids are stressful sometimes lol! 
OH and I are still very rocky, but he's well aware of my feelings and he HAS been helping out more, got a new job, and is changing for the better! My problem is I still don't feel the same love for him I did before, ever since he got distant during my pregnancy.


----------



## mirandaprice

Babies develop at all different rates, James didn't start rolling consistently until closer to 6 months...it's not usually a bad sign if they do something then stop for a while.


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi guys! How we all doing? Just swooping in to check in on you all :flower: how are the preggos? New mamas? 

We are fine, not looking forward to going back to work in Jan.. Going to hate being away from the girls but might be able to afford to only work 4 days instead of 5 :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pickletilly

Anyone know how to attach multiple photos? :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mirandaprice

They are just the cutest pickle! It's hard to believe they'll be a year so soon already!

My pregnancy is going well, have my anatomy scan in just under 2 weeks!! We're gunna do a little gender reveal party with exploding golf balls :)

James was bitten on the face by another child Tuesday, it's much better looking now, but I was so upset when I found out and especially after I saw it in person. I took him to the drs the next day and they started him on antibiotics and an antibacterial cream for the bite. Turns out he had a double ear infection too, so good to be on the antibiotics. I think he may of spiked a fever today, so will be keeping an eye on him after he wakes from his nap...not really sure why he'd have a fever all the sudden, I assume the ear infections...but he's started the antibiotics so I can't imagine why it didn't prevent it. He's got a nasty sounding cough too, poor kid.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks wannabe 

Pickle ur girls are ever so cute x

Miranda I cannot imagine my child bitten by another. That is just awful. Hope he gets well soon. 

Hope everyone else is k?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Pickletilly said:


> Anyone know how to attach multiple photos? :coffee:

Oh my gosh pickle!! They are so adorable...im melting all over the place!!


----------



## Krissykat1006

mirandaprice said:


> They are just the cutest pickle! It's hard to believe they'll be a year so soon already!
> 
> My pregnancy is going well, have my anatomy scan in just under 2 weeks!! We're gunna do a little gender reveal party with exploding golf balls :)
> 
> James was bitten on the face by another child Tuesday, it's much better looking now, but I was so upset when I found out and especially after I saw it in person. I took him to the drs the next day and they started him on antibiotics and an antibacterial cream for the bite. Turns out he had a double ear infection too, so good to be on the antibiotics. I think he may of spiked a fever today, so will be keeping an eye on him after he wakes from his nap...not really sure why he'd have a fever all the sudden, I assume the ear infections...but he's started the antibiotics so I can't imagine why it didn't prevent it. He's got a nasty sounding cough too, poor kid.
> 
> How is everyone else?

I hate James got bit :( Willow has started biting when she gets angry. She hasnt bit anyone but her daddy yet, mainly its biting whatever is close to her, as soon as she bites me im biting her back. Hopefully she phases out of it before it comes to that.


----------



## mirandaprice

I hate he got bit too, it's mostly healed now thankfully. 

He's got a nasty cold though, was running a fever Friday night through Sunday, seems a bit warm today but sent him to school anyway so if I don't have to take off I won't. I'm pretty certain it's from the ear infections...he's on augmenton, I figure once it's kicked in fully the fever should go. He's a bit cranky but acting normal otherwise


----------



## Dreambaby69

Bless him. Hope he gets well soon. 
I can't believe u have ur anomaly scan in less than 2 weeks yikes. Bet you can't wait. Did you post ur scan pic from 12 weeks? I can't remember seeing it.


----------



## mirandaprice

I forget if I did, I might of in my journal and not here. I'll see if I can find it on my phone still, I may have moved them onto my computer.

I'm so excited! A little over a week!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance:1 week to ur anomaly scan Miranda. Wooooohoooooo :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm so excited!!

We got our gender reveal exploding golf balls, tried the tester one out, it'll be perfect!

I'll have to upload a video to YouTube and link it here once we do the reveal next Sunday :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yeaaaa :happydance: can't wait


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yay Miranda excited for your scan and reveal!! So sorry James got bit and is feeling unwell. Hope he recovers quickly!

Pickle they're getting so grown! Ahh! Beautiful

Hope everyone is ok, I'm still around. Started babysitting my friends 10month old which is very challenging seeing as she's dealing with separation anxiety so bad 
Xavier is 4.5 months I can't believe it!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Wow 4.5 months already. Time sure does fly x


----------



## Pickletilly

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3295.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dreambaby69

Awwwwww look. Such a squishy cutie mwuah mwuah xxx


----------



## Dreambaby69

2 days Miranda yeaaaaa x


----------



## mirandaprice

Pickle, she is too cute!

2 days! I'm excited and anxious all at once!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi Miranda, how did it go?


----------



## mirandaprice

It's not for another few hours, my app is 4:30 pm est. I'll update sometime after 5, so around 10pm your time I think. 

I will update as soon as I can though!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ooh Miranda, so excited for you!


----------



## mirandaprice

It's a girl!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: :happydance: :pink::pink::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::ninja: :ninja::wohoo::wohoo: Congratulations sweetie xx


----------



## DD80

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mirandaprice

https://youtu.be/UFPqRyAo5Oo

That's the video link for the big reveal!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Aww cute way to reveal. Congrats once again x


----------



## Dreambaby69

:wave: Hello everyone. Hope you are all good ? It's gone kinda quiet. 

Pal how are you hun? Hope k?

DD haven't heard from you in a while, hope you are good and lil man is good too?

Wannabe how are you ? Hope things are much better btw u and ur oh? Hope lo is good as well?

Kk how are the kiddos? Hope k?

Miranda hope you had fun at ur reveal? Now you can start blue shopping....fun times 

Pickle how are the girlies? Hope good?

Hope I didn't forget anybody :blush:

Afm well I am still very nauseous,still have the horrible taste in my mouth and let's not forget the excess saliva yuck. I am not a happy bunny. With my first pregnancy,they all stopped at like 15 weeks and with the second stopped at like 17 weeks. I am over 18 weeks and it is showing no signs of stopping Arghhhhhhhhh.

Rant over. Hope everyone is cool x


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 18 weeks dream! Hope you start feeling better soon, feeling nauseous all the time sucks! Are you finding out gender or staying team yellow with this baby since you already have one of each?

I had a massive yeast infection that was finally diagnosed, started monistat Tuesday night and already seeming much better. I go for another scan next week to get measurements they couldn't last week. Gunna ask them to verify she's still a girl hahahaha. 

James is doing well, once he warmed up and realized he was getting lollipops he was so into trick or treating. Everyone kept saying how cute he was, makes me proud:)

How is everyone else? How'd halloween go? How are all the babies doing?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Feeling slightly better now almost 20 weeks. We will be finding out gender lol but we don't mind any. We just want to start throwing away some old blue stuff or old pink stuff. 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## mirandaprice

Is this gunna be your last one dream?

I've been slowing giving my sister all of James old clothe as he grows out of them for her son...now I know I'm having a girl I won't be accepting any of it back :haha:

I'm pretty certain this will be my last baby, for a number of reasons...but mostly because I can't handle the stress of another pregnancy if I end up with bleeding like I have had with this one...I still have spotting every once in a while, no real explanation to it as the sch I had is gone.

I think we've decided on a name: Alexis Ryan! Ryan is my grandmother's maiden/middle name and I love the idea of honoring her like that...she's getting up there in age and her memory is starting to go, makes me sad thinking about it.

I've been fighting off germs from James all week and woke up yesterday morning with a yucky cough..today I am soooo tired.

I can't believe you're almost 20 weeks dream! Between you and me I can't decide who's pregnancy seems to be going faster ;)

How is everyone else doing? How are all the babies?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Yea this is my last baby. My husband wants 1 more but I told him to go and win the lottery and then I might reconsider lol. I know right time is actually weezing by. U r going to be 22 weeks soon. Aww poor James, hope u both feel better soon. Lovely name for the baby and good thing honouring ur grandma. We have no real contenders for names yet. We will start thinking after scan. 

Hope everyone else is k. It seems to be just u and I on here now lol x


----------



## mirandaprice

James has bronchitis, he's on heavy duty antibiotics...the ped was talking about if he's not better in the next few days he wants him back in and possibly on a nebulizer :( hoping the antibiotics work. A little nervous I may if caught the bronchitis off him.

Do you have any inkling's as to what baby is? 

I wouldn't worry about names, I had nothing until after we knew gender. And even then I wasn't sure, but kept circling back to the same name


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh my. Poor James. I really really hate it when kids are poorly. I prays he gets well soon. I also hope u haven't caught it. As for instincts, I think girl lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: I am 20 weeks today, halfway there. Very happy with this milestone so thought I'd share if there is anyone there :happydance: x


----------



## Pickletilly

Congrats on pinkies Miranda! Sorry to here about lil' J-man :( hope he feels better asap. 

Dream, fab milestone, that's about when I stopped feeling so damn ill:haha:

I have been a little lurker, not on purpose, but the second I try to post something my attention gets taken away by the monkeys. They're 10.5 months now, still not crawling but I have to accept that they will be 2 months behind in development plus all babies are different. Just a shame to see babies their age doing so much :shrug: but they are angels regardless :kiss: hope you're all doing well!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3729.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy halfway dream!!! Seems impossible you've reached that milestone already!

Your girls are too adorable pickle! I wouldn't worry about crawling...James didn't learn to crawl until after he started walking :haha: I was told it's not a milestone most drs care about...it's more so the other things, like talking, walking, etc. I bet they'll be mobile in no time and then you'll be wishing they weren't ;)

James is doing much better, but my cold turned into bronchitis, so my obgyn phoned in antibiotics for me and I started those tonight. I was coughing so bad this morning I couldn't breathe, I was at the point I thought I may have to be rushed to the hospital, but thankfully I was finally able to catch my breath.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies. Poor u Miranda , hope you feel better. 
Pickle all children are different and develop at different times. So don't worry about it at all. Oh my ur girls are cute x


----------



## Dreambaby69

We are team blue :blue:and hubby is absolutely over the moon. I am very very happy as well. But I was so sure it's a girl cos all the guesses on gender prediction section and ingender forum were 100% girl guesses and not 1 boy guess. So I was kinda convinced it's a girl lol :happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on team blue!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks hun x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello ooooooo where is everyone? Hope everyone is ok? Just checking in x


----------



## mirandaprice

I've been in and out of the hospital for my husband since Thursday, he's got something wrong with his GI tract and they can't figure it out. He has severe abdominal pain and vomiting/diareah.

This week has been the worst week, I spent 10 minutes pacing and crying in my living room at 6am this morning when I went home for some rest.

James and baby girl are fine, I'm tired, but fine. Thankful for my family!


----------



## mirandaprice

How's everyone else? I hope well


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh my. Miranda poor u.:hugs: u must be worried sick. Is he still in the hospital? He is in safe hands if he is still there. Hope they fix him quickly hun. And u try not to worry, I am sure he will be home before you know it. Take care and I wish him speedy recovery x


----------



## mirandaprice

Yes he's still in the hospital, they don't want to discharge him until they can find the source of what's causing him to be sick...it's been a rough week. And I've been really emotional about it.

I did go to work today and it helped pass time quicker, I just worry so much that he's in there and they still don't know what's wrong.


----------



## Pickletilly

So sorry to hear about your oh Miranda! They will figure it out, he's in the best place. Hope everything returns to normal very soon!


----------



## mirandaprice

He was discharged last night, they're saying an infection...but who really knows. All tests they did came back negative.

How are all you ladies? Less then a month until your girls are one pickle!!

Happy 22 weeks dream!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks Miranda. Glad he is on the mend. 

Hi pickle. How are the girls. Yea they will be 1 soon. How time flies x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi Miranda. I forgot to say happy V day to you yesterday and happy 24 weeks xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hey ladies!! I'm sorry I haven't been on here much. Things are pretty much the same for me, still dealing with OH and I'll be going to a therapist on the 30th for PPD/PPA. 

Xavier is 6 months already!! He's almost sitting by himself, babbling and smiling nonstop and just such a little sweetie! &#128525;

Miranda I'm sorry about your DH but glad he's home again, is he feeling any better?? Glad the tests were negative but sucks you still don't have an explanation as to why he got so sick.
Happy 24 Weeks, Miranda! 
Happy early 23 weeks, Dream! 
Pickle I can't believe your girls will be 1!! Do you have plans for their celebration??

Hope everyone else is ok!! How's Jessie, does anyone know?


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 6 months to Xavier! 

Brett is fine, he was on antibiotics and off all last week on be dress. Back to work yesterday and totally normal.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thank you!! :) 

So glad he's doing better! 
Howre you doing??


----------



## wannabemomy37

Just saw your ticker, happy 25 weeks, Miranda! :) Do you have a bumpy pic??


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 25 weeks Miranda. Glad ur DH is getting better now. 

Welcome back wannabe. How are you and Lo. 6 months already...wow x


----------



## mirandaprice

I had an app with my specialist for a growth scan yesterday and they noted I had high amniotic fluid levels, so now I have to be monitored for that too. The dr said it could just be what's normal for this pregnancy or it could be a sign of GD. Gotta schedule a glucose tolerance test now with my regular ob. 

Happy 23 weeks dream!!

I can't believe 2016 is almost over!


----------



## mirandaprice




----------



## wannabemomy37

Aww Miranda you look adorable!! &#128525; What did you choose for her name again? Avery was it? Hopefully it's not GD and just a normal thing for this pregnancy!! 

Dream we're doing ok. Up and down with OH. I honestly just feel stuck at this point. It's awful. Xavier is growing so fast but I have concerns with him as he's on the late end of reaching milestones...I know every baby is different but I also can't help but compare with kids I've worked with. And he's gaining weight very slowly all of a sudden too, only gained 1lb since 4mos...Doesn't help my anxiety at all. 

Any new years resolutions?


----------



## mirandaprice

Alexis Ryan.

Perhaps bring up your concerns with your pediatrician? But really you can't judge milestones based off other babies, they're all so different. What sort of milestones are you concerned about?

Sorry to hear you feel stuck, it's hard being in a situation like that. I hope you guys can work it out...whether that means staying together and moving forward or separating and moving forward


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh yes, Alexis! That's so cute!!

Well he's not even attempting to roll from belly to back, which supposedly is "supposed" to happen first. He rolled from back to belly at 3mos but then not again until 5mos. He's JUST starting to sit up with minimal help...I know I'm just worrying too much but I feel guilty cuz I'm with him 24/7 and I feel like I work with him trying to help him but he's still not ready. 

Most of my anxiety stems from the fact that I'm basically a single mom. OH is no help at all. I have to twist his arm to take the baby for 5 mins and then he starts screaming and OH is absolutely clueless as to what to do, or always assumes he's hungry and needs me. He puts his needs and wants ahead of Xavier and I. He hasn't bought anything in 6 months for my son. It's heartbreaking. 
He doesn't help around the house either, and just expects me to clean up after his mess, think for him, remind him everything, etc. And then wonders why I'm too exhausted to want sex or even look at him romantically at all anymore. My feelings changed ever since he acted like a jerk when I was pregnant. He waits for me to blow up at him and then changes for maybe a week or 2, then it's repeated over and over.
I want to get away at this point. I'm done. There's no benefit from me being with him. But I'm stuck because of Xavier. Like, he's always my baby's father, and I just hate myself for thinking he was the one to create my family with. My son barely knows his father and OH knows this and "feels bad" yet still leaves when he could be spending time with LO. and he's admitted he's uncomfortable and clueless about babies but...um...too bad? He's your son...so sad 

Rant over.
I've been staying with my mom last night and the night before. I'm physically, emotionally and romantically done with him... </3


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Awwwwww wannabe. So sorry u r going through this. Wish you guys can work things out. U know what is best for you and xavier so just go with ur heart. Hope things work out well for you soon for xavier's sake. 
As for baby's milestone, trust me when I say this...we've all been there worrying about rolling or standing or crawling. Every baby is different, they do things when and only when they are ready. So relax and try not to worry ok. Please take care of urself and xavier . We are all here for you xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks Dream :hugs:
I'm just so scared if I do leave him how is that gonna work as far as visitation and whatnot? I really feel trapped based on this. Could he fight for custody and all that? Would it even be worth it or should I just stay with him and stay distant like we are anyways? I just feel like leaving will ruin Xavier's life...I'd rather ruin my own than his...


----------



## mirandaprice

First off big big :hugs:

Leaving an unhappy relationship will never ruin your child's life. If you OH wants to be a part of Xavier's life he'll make an effort to do so. And if he doesn't, you can still offer him the chance to participate in his life. Do not in any way feel obligated to stay with someone just because you have a child with them. Because if he's not willing to change now, he never will.

As for mile stones....James barely sat up on his own until after 6 months and even then it was tripod style haha now he's running and climbing and I'm wishing he'd just lay still ;)

I've hit a wall it feels like, I'm so emotional lately...it seems one thing after the next keeps piling up and it's causing so much anxiety and stress. At my app Thursday I had a growth scan since they're monitoring me for preeclampsia risk and I've been flagged now for excess amniotic fluid levels..which could mean nothing, or it could be a sign of GD or something more serious. The dr is pretty certain it's nothing serious, but said they'd keep an eye on it. This pregnancy has just put me off to ever wanting to be pregnant again. Bleeding, high bp, now this...it's so overwhelming. Everyone keeps asking how I am, how I've been feeling and I don't know what to tell them. I'm just drained


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: Aww Miranda. I have never heard of too much amniotic fluid before :nope:. But I think u should try not to worry about it. The doctors know exactly what you need and they know what they are doing. Please try and worry less so u don't elevate ur BP. Trust that ur doctors will monitor u closely and won't let anything happen to u or the baby. Take care of urself x


----------



## mirandaprice

My bp has been low, last check was 109/77 

Not knowing what's causing it makes me anxious, like what if it's something serious. Or what is I go into labour early because of it...it's just the unknown that's got me


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: :happydance: I am soooooooo happy and thought that I would share. Still have some symptoms hanging around like nasty taste in my mouth although it's not as bad, excess saliva again just here and there. Apart from that I am hunky dory. Soooooooo happy.
Have a good day ladies x


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 24 weeks dream! Viability!! And double yay for symptoms tapering off...the nausea was always the worst one for me


----------



## mirandaprice

I have my gtt the 27th, then an app with my specialist the 29th for another growth scan and to check amniotic levels


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks Miranda and good luck at ur appointment . I am sure everything will be fine. And congratulations on reaching double digits. I have my Gtt on 4th January.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Dream I'm so glad your symptoms are easing up!! Mine never did lol I had nausea/vomiting the entire time and added contractions from 34 weeks on...can't say I miss those days lol
Happy 24 weeks! 

Miranda I hope you pass the gtt and everything is normal with amniotic fluid. 
Happy 26 weeks!

I'm doing ok. OH is aware of my feelings and is trying hard to kiss my a$$...but I just don't know. Christmas is coming, too, which just doesn't help anything.


----------



## mirandaprice

I didn't even realize I reached double digits!! 

James apparently has been letting his teacher know when he has to pee and has been peeing on the potty at school! Proud mommy right here!

I've pretty much accepted what happens will happen, and I've gotten a better outlook on things. I've been happier the last few days, part of my better mood is the new guy that was driving me nuts at work and getting on every last one of my nerves was fired Wednesday. He'd been taking major advantage of our boss being out sick by not actually working...and taking fricken naps at his desk after lunch...like, really? You're a grown man, that's disrespectful. After he left my boss was even more enraged when she found out he'd downloaded a bunch of programs on the computer that came with over a thousand malware files. Who does that?

Wannabe, if you've given him a lot of chances and he only changes temporarily it'll just be a miserable cycle for you. You will be so much happier when you drop what's causing weighing you down


----------



## wannabemomy37

Miranda, I'm glad things at work are making you happier! What an ass hole that guy sounds, glad he's no longer taking advantage.

You're totally right, it IS a vicious cycle and I really have no idea why I can't just snap outta it and leave him...I guess I do care about him and don't want to ruin things but who am I kidding I know things are already ruined. I'm so sad for Xavier...this is nowhere near what I wanted for him. I wanted him to have the best loving mommy and daddy...I'm just so heartbroken and feel like it's my fault and I should've listened to my mom saying she knew he sounded like a liar and no good for me...And then I'm just scared he'll turn into a wacko and try to steal my baby away from me...ugh. I'm so up and down with him I can't even stand myself :'(


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 27 weeks Miranda and congratulations on entering 3rd tri x


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 25 weeks dream! I always forget you're only 2 weeks behind me!

Wannabe, I hope you can find happiness, don't think you're required to stay with someone who won't change just because you have a kid together. You can still co-parent seperated


----------



## Dreambaby69

Merry Christmas everyone xx :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

Merry christmas!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: down to double digit. Soooooooo happy :happydance: x


----------



## mirandaprice

Yay, double digits!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy new year ladies. Wishing this year grants us all our wishes and dreams x


----------



## fairyy

Wish you all lovely ladies a very happy and prosperous NEW YEAR :kiss::flower:

I have been MIA for a long time. But I am stalking you silently. 
Hope you all are doing great.


----------



## Pickletilly

Hi guys! Hope you all had a fab Christmas and new year! I had actually typed out a message at Xmas but got distracted and the page disappeared. The thought was there :haha: 

Last wed my girls turned one! They are impossibly cute and I love them so much! Unfortunately, after being lucky enough to have a whole year off with them, I'm back to work tomorrow :( feeling very sad. They are now in big girl car seats (they watch out the window and coo now they're higher, soo sweet) and have, out of nowhere, started army crawling. In opposite directions with many dangers I suddenly realise I have to baby proof :blush: I don't even care now that they're two months behind developmentally, I did worry before but seeing them start to crawl and explore literally everything, my worries have gone! 

Anyway hope you're all great. Preggos I want more bump pics! Remember how exciting the first batch of them were. I almost miss ttc, poas, all that jazz! Just looking back makes me realise how much support I had. Thanks ladies. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5006.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy new years!!

Happy belated birthdays to your beauties pickle!!

I'm hoping this year brings so much happiness to all you ladies!


----------



## mirandaprice

Here's my 28 week hello third tri bump from Thursday!


----------



## mirandaprice

And here's a face shot from the growth scan :)


----------



## mirandaprice

And because it's been a while, here's James before bed on Christmas


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickle happy birthday to ur girls. They are gorgeous. It is horrible when you have to leave them for the first time for work. But u will be fine


----------



## Dreambaby69

Miranda cute scan pic, cute bump and very handsome son x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy I entered 3rd tri today :happydance:. And I did my Gtt today wooooohoooooo


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 27 weeks dream!

I did my gtt last week, came back in normal ranges! I forget if I mentioned that haha

Our babies are gunna be so close in age this time around!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy birthday to your girls, pickle!! 1 already, wow!!

Happy 29 weeks Miranda and happy 27 weeks Dream! 
Dream, do you have a name picked out yet? 
Xavier is 7 months already! He just started sitting up and is so smart it's crazy! 
OH and I are still on the verge of ending things (at least I am) but I've been seeing a therapist and he's back on his meds now too so hopefully it will be positive this new year, pleaseeee


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 7 months to Xavier!

I hope the therapist help wannabe, perhaps if you find it helpful you can suggest the two of you seeing one together...it'd be a great way to get everything out in the open and find a way to constructively work on it.

AFM- we went to disney Friday, James seemed to have a great time. We ended up walking something close to 8 miles...my poor feet hurt haha...but otherwise I felt fine. Was pretty happy for being 29 weeks pregnant and tackling Disney so easily. It worked out it wasn't too hot, so at least the crowd was bearable...and my parents joined us, so between them, me and Brett James was well handled.

I'm having a serious case of wanting things to be in order and being frustrated I can't do it all myself. My kitchen is under construction and I just really want it to be done so I can start organizing things!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks wannabe. We still haven't decided. Either jack or Jake but we are not sure of either. 
Hope you and oh work things out and happy 7 months to xavier x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Miranda Disney I am well jel right now. I can't wait to take the kids to Disney florida.


----------



## mirandaprice

James was just old enough to really enjoy it. 

I will recommend going during "off" season, so avoid near holidays as it gets crowded.

I'm thinking I might get annual passes once James and the new baby are older and can really enjoy it


----------



## wannabemomy37

Wow, Disney! That's awesome! And walking 8miles at 29 weeks, more power to ya momma! 

Dream I like both!! Would that be his full name or would you officially go with Jacob or Jackson? 

Just had my 2nd therapy session and she gave a few suggestions were going to try, hopefully it'll slowly improve things..
Xavier had a virus but seems to be getting better. Now I'm the one with body aches :( it's so bad I can barely lift/grab anything.

Any tips on how to help Xavier burp before falling asleep for the night? It's taking HOURS of fussiness until he's able to burp and go to sleep. He HAS to nurse to sleep too, I've tried the pacifier but he's addicted to boob. Weve been up till 2am each night since Saturday (when he was sick too)


----------



## mirandaprice

You can try gripe water, it helps with trapped gas.

Other then actually burping him I don't know of anything else that might help.



I'm so fed up with this stupid marketplace ins. It's just been one problem after the next and I'm at a loss as what needs to be done to fix the stupidity of these plans


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi Miranda, I take it marketplace ins is insurance of some sort? If that is the case, sorry can't help. How are you? Hope k? Happy 31 weeks x


----------



## mirandaprice

It's the website the government set up for their "obamacare" or ACA (affordable care act)...but problem is its not actually affordable for most people and the selection for providers has been dropping because it costs them too much money to provide plans to people. It's just a mess.

I got my ins all sorted though, my dr office was just being lazy, they take my ins. The lady cause unnecessary stress because she didn't want to do her job.

I owe towards my deductible now, but at least it'll cover the major expenses of giving birth.



Happy 29 weeks dream!

I'll be having this baby is just about 2 months!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks Miranda. I can't believe u will be having ur princess soon. Where has the time gone?


----------



## mirandaprice

I know! It's making me anxious, I still have so much left to do to prepare.

My last growth scan showed lower fluid levels, still on the higher side but within normal range...so don't have to go for another until 38 weeks!!!

I have a csection date, March 16th! Less then 2 months now! Pending of course I don't need to go earlier due to labor starting or my bp not behaving.

Happy 30 weeks dream!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks . 16th March wow. like 7 weeks away? wow not long at all.


----------



## mirandaprice

It's creeping up way too fast!

Look at you, only 10 or so weeks left for you!


----------



## Dreambaby69

I know. I can't quite believe it myself. Soon to be mum of 3 yikes lol


----------



## Pickletilly

Guys just looking at your tickers how did your BABIES grow into toddlers so quick?! But then.. mine are a year now. Time is flying!! I wonder if I will consider another one in the same time frame. 

Love your pics Miranda :)


----------



## Pickletilly

:coffee:


----------



## mirandaprice

Time passes too quickly, how's my little James already 2.5 yrs old!!!

Your girls are beautiful pickle! To be honest if I'd had twins first that'd probably be it for me :haha:

As long as my BP behaves, I'm having a baby next month!!!! If it doesn't, it'll be this month (yikes!)


----------



## Pickletilly

Eek! If you ever have to have the steriod injections to mature babies lungs (think it depends how early you're having bubs) deep breath, it blimmin hurts! My due date last year was Feb. Maybe you'll have a valentines baby! 

I'd def like another baby in the next 2 years. I'm going to enjoy my girls first though :) plus IVF would cost.


----------



## mirandaprice

I really hope it doesn't come down to needing steroid shots...I've not hurt one good thing about them haha.

I have a dr app valentine's day, I'll be a bit shy of 35 weeks at that point

Part of me thinks waiting another year may of been a better idea, but it is what it is...definitely enjoy your girls, I bet they'll make great big Sisters when you decide to try for the next one!


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh, and happy 31 weeks dream! Single digits weeks left (as long as you don't go over!)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks Miranda and happy 33 wks to u x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi everyone. Hope you are all good? And babies are all good as well?

Afm well I cannot believe that at 31 weeks almost 32 weeks that some of the symptoms are still hanging around like excess saliva, yucky taste and occasional nausea. When oh when will it go away? Rant over x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Happy 31 almost 32 weeks, Dream!! Wow! As for symptoms...unfortunately mine stuck until 3 weeks AFTER baby came...

Happy 34 weeks Miranda!! Hopefully your BP cooperates :)

Pickle your girls are so beautiful!! Can't believe they're 1 already! 

Xavier is 8 months!! He's trying so hard to crawl but he's been about 2-3 months behind in physical development. He's so happy tho and doing great :)
OH and I started therapy, we'll see where that goes, but I'm moving with my mom and Xavier of course, until we figure things out. OH has been cheating by texting random girls, and lying about stupid little things, I just feel so different about him so I'm not sure what else to do.

Anybody else friends with Danielle on fb?? ;)


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh no dream, sorry you're still having symptoms. I got so lucky this pregnancy I mostly dodged the nausea...with James it was so so bad. Only thing that's been consistent is acid reflux, keeps me up at night.

And new thing, pain in my pelvic bone....feels like my crotch is splitting in two when I walk sometimes.

Happy 8 months Xavier! James went straight from army crawling to walking, then he learned to crawl on all 4, was the funniest thing...who knows maybe Xavier will skip crawling too! I was told it's not really a milestone drs are concerned about


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 33 weeks dream!!

I'm down to 4 or less weeks until this little one arrives!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh wow Miranda only 34 days left . Happy 35 weeks hun. Not long before ur princess arrives yikess x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Happy 36 weeks Miranda. Are you having a scs this time? Have they given u a date? Can't believe that in less than a month, u will have ur lo x


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 34 weeks dream!


I'm having a csection- my ob sent me a "save the date" last week. March 16, at 12:30pm est. (About 5:30 for you I believe)


My husband seems to think I'll go into labor the weekend before...so we'll see haha.


How are you feeling? You're not far behind!



How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## mirandaprice

37 weeks today! 2 weeks until my csection!!!!




Happy 35 weeks dream!



Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks. Awwww cute bump Miranda. 2 weeks left for u wow. I still have 3 weeks at work before I go on maternity :cry:. Oh well hope it flies by x


----------



## Pickletilly

Wow amazing bump Miranda!! Are you feeling huuuuge?


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm working up until my csection, so 9 work days to go!

I feel huge when I'm walking mostly...but otherwise I don't really feel that big until someone points out how big my belly had gotten...then it's like all the sudden my brain realizes what my body is lugging around haha.

I do waddle a bit, and I find I'm leaning back more then normal when I'm standing....it's just so funny to me know massive I look head on, but from the side it appears a total normal bump size


----------



## fairyy

Happy 37 weeks Miranda. What a lovely bump! 

Happy 35 weeks Natasha. 

Kerry, your girls are so adorable. 

Rebecca, Xavier is such a cutie. He totally looks like you. 
How is therapy going ?

Kristi, DD, Jess hope you all are doing good. 

Any news about Cobyn ? 

I missed you all. But it is hard for me to come here and post as I am still the only one still trying to have a baby. We tried two clomid monitored IUI and that didn't work. Next is probably laparoscopy surgery to check if I have endometriosis and then may be two more IUI's if they find endo or next step would be IVF. Not sure if surgery is needed. My RE isn't keen on doing the surgery but my OBGYN is aggressive about the surgery and with the new insurance plan it is super expensive. Spending so much for the thing which I might not have is daunting. So we are confused what to do. But we are thinking of trying surgery/IVF in India first. We are due for a visit to home this year. So it would be wise to visit family and do IVF in same trip. My parents know the IVF doctor there and also visited and saw their facility. Planning to go in late August. IVF price is also affordable there.


----------



## mirandaprice

I think of you often Pal and am always hoping you'll get your bfp and take home baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Happy 39 weeks tomorrow Miranda. Not long now. When is ur csec scheduled for?


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Happy 37 weeks Miranda. What a lovely bump!
> 
> Happy 35 weeks Natasha.
> 
> Kerry, your girls are so adorable.
> 
> Rebecca, Xavier is such a cutie. He totally looks like you.
> How is therapy going ?
> 
> Kristi, DD, Jess hope you all are doing good.
> 
> Any news about Cobyn ?
> 
> I missed you all. But it is hard for me to come here and post as I am still the only one still trying to have a baby. We tried two clomid monitored IUI and that didn't work. Next is probably laparoscopy surgery to check if I have endometriosis and then may be two more IUI's if they find endo or next step would be IVF. Not sure if surgery is needed. My RE isn't keen on doing the surgery but my OBGYN is aggressive about the surgery and with the new insurance plan it is super expensive. Spending so much for the thing which I might not have is daunting. So we are confused what to do. But we are thinking of trying surgery/IVF in India first. We are due for a visit to home this year. So it would be wise to visit family and do IVF in same trip. My parents know the IVF doctor there and also visited and saw their facility. Planning to go in late August. IVF price is also affordable there.

I totally understand pal. Take all the time u need and I will always keep u in my prayers x


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 37 weeks!!


I go in tomorrow! It's 12:30pm est. So I wanna say about 5:30pm UK time. I'm excited but anxious! I can't believe tomorrow is the day already!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Yay Miranda!!!! :)


----------



## Pickletilly

Pal, sorry to hear you're still in limbo :( I hope with all my heart that you get your bfp, whichever way you go. Being a success story of IVF I definitely think you should consider it. Good luck on your journey, we are always here for you. 

Miranda that is so exciting!! You must be itching to go in to that theatre :p

Dream not long for you either!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6788.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Natasha. Happy 37 weeks to you :flower:

Thanks Kerry. We are considering IVF but nothing is happening till September. We are planning to make a trip home and do our first and hopefully last IVF there with success. Btw your girls are just adorable :cloud9:

Hi Rebecca. How are you ?

Good luck for tomorrow Miranda. eek exciting. I will check for update tomorrow.


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Happy 37 weeks!!
> 
> 
> I go in tomorrow! It's 12:30pm est. So I wanna say about 5:30pm UK time. I'm excited but anxious! I can't believe tomorrow is the day already!

:happydance: Omgosh really. Can't wait for ur news. Good luck hun eeek x


----------



## Dreambaby69

fairyy said:


> Thanks Natasha. Happy 37 weeks to you :flower:
> 
> Thanks Kerry. We are considering IVF but nothing is happening till September. We are planning to make a trip home and do our first and hopefully last IVF there with success. Btw your girls are just adorable :cloud9:
> 
> Hi Rebecca. How are you ?
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Miranda. eek exciting. I will check for update tomorrow.

Thanks hun x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Pickletilly said:


> Pal, sorry to hear you're still in limbo :( I hope with all my heart that you get your bfp, whichever way you go. Being a success story of IVF I definitely think you should consider it. Good luck on your journey, we are always here for you.
> 
> Miranda that is so exciting!! You must be itching to go in to that theatre :p
> 
> Dream not long for you either!!

Oh my goodness ur girls are adorable kerry xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Forgot to update :haha: 

Everything went really well, I had a bit of a panic while they were putting in the spinal and they had to pause until I calmed down, but otherwise very smooth.

She was in a weird position, so at one point one of the drs was sitting on me pushing her out while the other pulled. I'm laying there thinking wow, it feels like someone's sitting on my chest and it's like Brett read my mind cause he goes one of the drs is sitting on me haha

She was born 1:20pm weighing 7 lbs 11 oz and measuring 20 and a quarter inches.

She's currently under a biliblanket with the lights as her levels were elevated. She's mostly content though and latches well and I'm so in love :cloud9:


----------



## Dreambaby69

mirandaprice said:


> Forgot to update :haha:
> 
> Everything went really well, I had a bit of a panic while they were putting in the spinal and they had to pause until I calmed down, but otherwise very smooth.
> 
> She was in a weird position, so at one point one of the drs was sitting on me pushing her out while the other pulled. I'm laying there thinking wow, it feels like someone's sitting on my chest and it's like Brett read my mind cause he goes one of the drs is sitting on me haha
> 
> She was born 1:20pm weighing 7 lbs 11 oz and measuring 20 and a quarter inches.
> 
> She's currently under a biliblanket with the lights as her levels were elevated. She's mostly content though and latches well and I'm so in love :cloud9:

:dance::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: Congratulations sweetie. So happy for you x


----------



## Pickletilly

Thanks guys :)

Congrats Miranda! How funny that you got sat on lol! Good story to tell when people ask. Hope she doesn't need to stay under the lights for long and can't wait to see a pic :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi Miranda. Hope u are ok? How is baby? Hope she is home with u now.


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 38 weeks dream!

I'm well, had some struggles this first week home with high bilirubin levels and basically daily blood draws to monitor her levels until they showed they were going down. Finally cleared yesterday! Such a relief. 

Breastfeeding was a struggle, I was in so much pain when she latched....I took a day where I just pumped instead and that seems to have fixed the issue, I think a clogged duct. So just making sure I pump before or after feeds to make sure it won't happen again.


----------



## mirandaprice




----------



## Dreambaby69

Omgosh Miranda :thumbup: u just melted my heart with these pictures. How adorable is James, playing big brother. Glad everything is settled now. Very adorable children uve got. Congratulations again x


----------



## Dreambaby69

He is here. Started induction at 11:00am. First pessary inserted and 6 hrs later no changes. 2nd inserted around 6:30pm and by 7:30 pm things started happening. I was moved to labour room by midnight and checked and I was only 4cm. She broke my water then and all hell broke loose. Had him in exactly 1hr and 24mins later. 6th april 1:24 am. He weighed 8.1lb . We are both doing well and I am sooooo in love.


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats dream!!!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks hun. How are you and baby girl? Hope u guys are k?


----------



## mirandaprice

We're good. Recently she's been super gassy and hard to settle because of it


----------



## fairyy

Congratulations Natasha.:happydance::flower:


----------



## Pickletilly

Miranda your princess is gorgeous!! Your babies look so cute together. 

CONGRATS DREAM! Gosh the birth was quite something huh! 

All these babies makes me want another one to squish!


----------



## fairyy

Miranda, that pic collage is so amazing. Shows the pure love of James for his little sister :cloud9:<3<3

Natasha, how are you and the baby doing hun ?

Rebecca, I loved the Easter photos of you and Xavier on FB. You two are so adorable and he is 100% mini you. :) How are things between you and OH ?

Kristi, DD, Kerry, Jessie hope you all are doing good as wells as the kiddos. :kiss:

AFM: We tried again actively this cycle but the end result was the same. AF arrived early giving me a 27day cycle. We have to come to a realization that it is not at all going to happen naturally. So no point in TTC. So not much hope TTC/BFP wise till last quarter of this year. I get so nervous whenever I think about IVF in November (what if it ends in BFN). IVF is the last step in order to have our biological child. So the thought of getting a BFN out of it makes me so anxious and nervous as hell. :nope:


----------



## mirandaprice

Big :hugs: Pal!

There are so many woman with unexplained fertility that are successful with IVF, I'm hoping you're one of them. Always sending good thoughts your way and hoping for a bfp for you!


Alexis is 1 month old! How'd that happen already?


----------



## Pickletilly

Fairyy, IVF was our only option, we weren't given a choice of anything else and that was terrifying. We were scared that we would never have children but decided to just jump in feet first, get on with it and if it failed there would always be another chance to try another cycle at some point, even if it meant saving up for years. We were lucky.. but when we try ivf again, I will be just as nervous about it failing. It's horrible not knowing. Just try to relax and keep your head up. I wish you didn't have to wait so long. :hugs:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: I pray that ivf works for you pal or better still that u conceive naturally before ivf. Good luck hun, I will continue to pray for you x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi ladies :flower:. How is everyone? Hope k? Afm I am fine and baby is fine. He is getting bigger by the minute lol. I can't believe he is 1 month already and it kinda makes me sad cos I am not having any more :cry:. So i want to enjoy every stage a little bit more iykwim :cry:.

Oh well hope everyone is good x


----------



## mirandaprice

1 month already? Wow, time is flying. 

Alexis will be 2 months next week, and James will be 3 in 3 months!!! :(

I'm back at work now, Alexis is able to come with me, so it helps tons. She's such a happy content baby...really only fussed when I take too long to feed her or she has trapped gas. I think she may have a dairy intolerance, her poops have been so mucousy for the last 4ish weeks or so...I'm cutting diary out of my diet, but will be bringing it up next week for her 2 month checkup. I also go next week to have an iud put in

How is everyone else?


----------



## Dreambaby69

2 months :shock: 3 years :shock: omgosh :shock:. Where is the time going?

I can't believe that you have gone back to work already. I am going back feb 2018 :blush:. It's good that you can take her with u at least u still get to spend time with her x


----------



## mirandaprice

As much as I say I'd enjoy staying home, I'd go nuts. I feel like my days run together and I don't really enjoy it like I want to. The first few weeks after birth I did a lot of napping with the baby haha


----------



## Dreambaby69

I totally understand cos I am extremely bored already. Oh well I will just look for things to occupy myself x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Helllllllllllo ladies :hi::hi:. How and where is everyone:shrug:? Hope y'all are doing great?


----------



## mirandaprice

I feel like I'm finally adjusting properly to having two kids, some days are harder then others but I'm finally seeing a light at the end of the tunnel so to speak.

Alexis is doing well, after noticing mucus in her poops and her continously bad gas/stomach girgles I've decided to cut diary out of my diet...and I have to say it's been really hard. I've basically cut out milk, cheese, icecream and any sort of spreads that are obvious dairy, like sour cream, etc. Breads are harder and I havnt looked much into cutting that out yet...and chocolate. Because I crave reeses...but trying not to eat too many of those. 

I had an iud put in, wasn't as painful as I'd imagined, so far pretty pleased. I'm liking the idea of not having to worry about birth control for the next few years.

How are you dream? How's it been with your three babies?

How's everyone else?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Sorry to be MIA again, its been busy around here trying to work from home and do the mom thing LOL
All is well here, Willow turned 3 two days ago....time flies...she isnt much of a talker but we will address that at her 3 year check up. Her brother is non verbal so she's probably taking a lot of queues from him since she sees he doesnt have to talk to get what he wants from me. 
But she is a wild little girl who keeps her mommy on her toes!!

Great to see this group is still active, so thank you to guys for keeping it alive!
 



Attached Files:







12 (2)test.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy 3rd birthday to Willow! She's such a beauty!

James will be 3 in 2.5 months! 

Today was my first day dropping Alexis off with my sister while I'm at work. I've been able to take her with me, but it's so distracting and as much as I'll miss her (James was crying for his baby sister when I got back in the car from dropping her off and made me cry) I'm looking forward to being able to work without her there. I'll feel so much more productive.

Alexis is 3 months old now! She's such a happy girl, and really brightens my day. I swear her smile just makes everyone feel better, it's almost therapeutic


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello everyone 

It's been ages. What is everyone up to?
Afm, it's been kinda crazy with 3 kids and school run but I wouldn't have it any other way. Lil man is going to be 4 months in 2 weeks :shock::shock:. I am k , just couldn't get on here for a long time. How is everyone else?


----------



## Dreambaby69

Kk willow is gorgeous xx


----------



## mirandaprice

Alexis turned 4 months a week ago!

She's currently suffering from a chest cold and having to do breathing treatments to help open her lungs.

James will be 3 in about two weeks!!!

Other then that, just adjusting to being a parent of two and working full time, battling a lot of guilt over not being with my babies all the time but feeling like I don't want to be home either. It's been a bit of a struggle trying to control my temper when James acts out...he still sleeps like complete crap and I'm exhausted.

How is everyone else? 

So good to hear from you dream


----------



## Dreambaby69

Good to hear from you Miranda. I know the feeling of guilt and it hits me every time I go back to work. But I always convince myself that it's for everyone's sake. I mean I would love to work part time if we can afford it. 
Alexis is 4 months already? Wow. Shitty about her cold though. Jamal is battling serious cough and I took him to the gp who said that his body needs to fight it but to bring him back if it gets worse. So that was on thursday and the cough is still here but kinda not as bad so I am torn as to weather to take him or wait it out.

I am currently going through the crazy phase with ds1. He is absolutely cheeky and stubborn. I have been loosing my temper often with him but thank God that naughty step kinda still works lol. 

What do u do when james start playing up? As for the sleep? Does James sleep in the afternoon? Cos Jay was like that until I stopped him from sleeping in the afternoon. And then I find that he is exhausted come bed time.


----------



## mirandaprice

I think he naps at daycare....not really looking to stop that though, he's a whiney nightmare if he doesn't nap lol. It's like a double edge sword.

I do time outs, warnings first...after the third warning, in time out.

Yesterday I skipped the warnings and straight to time out because he punched Alexis in the stomach, little turd


----------



## Dreambaby69

:flower: Hello everyone x


----------



## mirandaprice

I am awful at updating here..I do update in my own journal and if you have instagram or fb I would love to add anyone Im not currently friends with.

Alexis is already 6 months old! And by the feel of it her first tooth has barely surfaced and should any day now. I can feel it if I run a fingernail lightly across.

James turned 3 in August! He is such a mischevious boy..always keeping me on my toes. Hes really going to be a handful when hes older.

How is everyone?


----------



## Dreambaby69

:flower: I am fine. I am still here. Lo is going to be 7 months next week and I am still in shock at how fast he is growing. He is crawling or at least moving forward lol but no tooth yet. My babies cut tooth late anyway so no bother. 
How is everyone else? Hope all good?


----------



## mirandaprice

No teeth yet here either, and no crawling. She wants to, but the only direction she moves is backwards haha.

I always forget how close in age our babies are!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Dreambaby69

My dd was exactly like that. She started moving backwards as well. But this ds got the hang of crawling quickly at 6 months lol. I also forget how close in age our Lo's are :thumbup:


----------



## mirandaprice

Its been a while, how are all you ladies?


----------



## fairyy

Hello Miranda! Hello ladies!
Happy New Year to you all. Hope you all are doing great.

We had been to my native land recently. Had met fertility specialist there and did one more round of IUI with a slight different protocol. But result was BFN. Then I saw my OBGYN here in Houston and did ultrasound. Both the doctors here as well as in India found fibroids in my uterus. But they are saying it isn't going to interfere in anything and these are apparently small. While the doctor in India thinks I have PCOS, here my OBGYN thinks I don't have PCOS. Plus we suspect endometriosis. So I am scheduled for Laparoscopy+Hysterscopy on 7th of next month. We will go from there. We have to be quick and aggressive in pursuing treatment within 6months of laparoscopy. Because if I have endo it might start to come back 6months after the surgery. So more IUI and IVF in line for us within next few months or we might straight go to IVF depending on the outcome of the surgery.


----------



## mirandaprice

Pal, Im sending you all the good vibes and babydust I can!!!! I saw from fb you were in your native land and was keeping everything crossed for good news! I really hope you get your bfp and take home baby soon, you so deserve it!


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Miranda! Alexis is such a cutie and I love her expressions. Her videos are pure treat to watch. 

AFM: This will be my first time going under general anesthesia. I am nervous for that. I am trying to clean, cook and do all other chores this week. So that it will be easier for DH to manage. I am expecting to be sore for at least a week.


----------



## mirandaprice

How is everyone?


----------



## fairyy

Hello Miranda. Hello ladies How have you been ?
Happy Easter to you all in advance!!

So I am fully recovered from the laparoscopy. It took nearly two weeks to get back to normal routine. But nearly a month to be completely ok and ready for TTC. AF arrived 10days late. But we tried to conceive this cycle. AF is due next week. Fingers crossed for a no show.

Surgery update: Doctor found stage 3 endometriosis. She was able to clean some but left few sites untouched as it was risky to touch those sites as they were close to blood vessels. She also cleared many polyps, drained fluid filled cyst from my left ovary. Left ovary seems to be the bad one with endometrioma and cysts. it was attached to the pelvic wall and doctor unattached it. She also did hysteroscopy. My left tube showed fill and spill but right tube showed no fill and spill. But she thinks it is just due to spasm and nothing to worry about as my HSG was clear in 2014. But again I can't help thinking it might be blocked. 

So she wants us to starts seeing the specialist for IVF. We may try IUI if we wish but chances are it mayn't work. But we have decided to try two cycles naturally and then see specialist for consultation. I need a break from drugs and hospitals.


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm glad recovery is going well. I'm keeping everything crossed for you this cycle!!! Lots and lots of baby dust!!


Alexis just turned a year old! She's being moved up to the toddler room at daycare, it's all a little bittersweet.

James is doing well. He's got quite the personality. But he can be pretty cranky..I'm hoping huge growth spurt, cause honestly the whining the crying gets on my last nerve haha.

As for me, I've been trying to lose weight...I haven't been able to shake the baby weight from James and looking back at pre pregnancy pictures and even James bump pictures it makes me a little sad at how I've let myself gain so much.

I've gotten into the routine of working out. And slowly trying to fix my eating habits...my brother gets married next month and I'd really like to be a bit smaller by then!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi ladies :flower:. So sorry I have been MIA :blush:. Hope everyone is k?
Miranda happy belated birthday to Alexis (time sure does fly). I am the same on the weight loss journey, put on quite a bit of weight and I have been trying to shift it. We can be weight loss buddies lol. Are u registered at the gym or just going with the flow. I do 6000 steps and 30 minutes aerobics every morning with my Samsung app and then I am also on the 1200 calorie challenge on my fitness pal app. I have done it for 3 weeks now and have lost 5 pounds (2.3 kg) so that truly motivates me. I need to loose 10kg in total (20 pounds). So I am here for motivation if u need me.

Pal :hugs: how are u sweetie? Glad u have gotten all the ops out of the way. Now let's try and catch that eggy. I wish u all the luck in the world and we are here if u want to talk. Where are u in ur cycle now?

How is everyone else? Hope great :thumbup:

Well my ds turned 1 today and I can't believe how time has flown lol


----------



## mirandaprice

Happy birthday little man!!!!


I'm doing at home videos, insanity max 30. I took off this week as I wasnt feeling well and lo and behold I started my first postpartum period. I thought I had gotten lucky and the mirena I have stopped my periods but apparently that's not the case, the breastfeeding has stalled them like with James...and now that I no longer pump or nurse during the day and have cut back night nursing my prolactin levels have dropped enough to bring the old witch back!

I downloaded a program from someone called Emily Skye I think I'll try next, including her eating program. My body should be able to let go of weight now that I'm not breastfeeding as much (I'm one of those lucky ones who hold onto weight while breastfeeding)


----------



## mirandaprice

How is everyone? It's gone really quiet here....a few I can see updates on FB, but the rest of you ladies I'd love to here about!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hi ladies. It's been ages. How is everyone doing?


----------



## mirandaprice

We've been good here, surviving :haha:

Alexis will be two next month! James turned 4 in August. They both keep me on my toes and test my patience daily but I love who they're growing into and becoming. 


How are you?


----------



## Dreambaby69

I am fine. My little man turns 2 in April yikes. Really good to hear from you Miranda. How is everyone else? I cannot believe James is 4 already. ..wow.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Hello everyone . I just remembered all u ladies and decided to come say hello.


----------



## mirandaprice

I dont frequent bnb as much as I used to. But if anyone who hasnt already wants to add me on fb or Instagram, just message me and I'll send links :)

How have you been dream?


----------

